#launchpad 2005-09-05
<stub> elmo: We don't need much launchpad-error-reports history, so feel free to nuke everything pre August.
<elmo> I'm not really worried about history so much as how much b/w we're using sending this out
<stub> elmo: And we could nuke all of it if it is a pita moving stuff
<stub> Yes - Kiko has been ranting about that. The cron jobs are way to noisy to be vaguely useful
<elmo> can you tell how many people are subscribed?
<stub> There are probably 3 who get everything, and carlos will get the bulk of it (since the Rosetta scripts are the noisy ones). So I'd multiply it by 4.5/5 to get total bandwidth.
<elmo> oh, ok
<elmo> and it's a private list right?
<elmo> as in, you moderate who subscribes
<stub> Yes. Letting random people on there could be a security issue.
<stub> Yes. 
<elmo> ok, thanks
<zyga> hello
<zyga> could someone shed some light on this
<zyga> autopackage has no polish translators assigned
<zyga> who can assign them?
<zyga> (currently I cannot even upload a .po file)
<mpt> bradb: No, bug 691 still isn't fixed
<jordi> zyga: hmm
<jordi> zyga: I see the policy for autopacakge is "Open"
<jordi> why can't you translate?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  fix +hctstatus page to, um, work. fixes https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1948 (patch-2332: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<zyga> jordi: I want to upload a po file
<zyga> jordi: I don't see that as an option
<Burgundavia> bradb, what are these specs? Are the specs going to move off the wiki?
<bradb> Burgundavia: I don't know poop about the new spec machine, but by the looks of it, they can remain on the current wiki and be compatible with the spec machine (since it takes a URL to the spec.)
<Burgundavia> bradb, just asking
<bradb> Burgundavia: have you been using Malone of late?
<Burgundavia> some
<bradb> any comments or suggestions based on your recent usage?
<Burgundavia> I am still concerned about how wide it is
<bradb> i spoke with MOTU earlier, but they're not whining enough, which is kind of unfortunate
<Burgundavia> I really need to test at 800x600
<Burgundavia> the yellow is also a little hard to read on the white
<bradb> Burgundavia: the solution for that landed today. the sourcepackage bug listing will have a new format, which we'll port to the other screens as soon as we get to it.
<Burgundavia> the buglist screen is also quite wide
<Burgundavia> your first reported time might be more human readable
<bradb> oh, that's the screen i was referring to
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> the Add CVE reference is odd
<Burgundavia> due to the popup
<Burgundavia> the link I mean
<bradb> Burgundavia: btw, what's too wide at 800x600?
<Burgundavia> there doesn't strike me as a way to add CC and change the bug status, all in the same window
<Burgundavia> pretty much any screen, but the bug one really struck me because you might have to scroll sideways to get to the lists of bugs
<bradb> do you have an example URL?
<Burgundavia> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<sabdfl> Burgundavia: we gave up on 800x600 for launchpad i'm afraid
<Burgundavia> sabdfl, ya
<sabdfl> 1024x768 is the minimum that will work
<Burgundavia> sabdfl, don't think it is possible
<bradb> even still, it doesn't cause horizontal scrolling for me
<sabdfl> agreed
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> bradb, clicking on the package name should take me to a list of that packages bugs
<Burgundavia> anywhere
* bradb notices that clicking on "Ubuntu openvpn" on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs/1966/+edit takes him to the distro page. :/
<Burgundavia> the distro/package selection popup still needs to be majorly reworked
<Burgundavia> oh, other thing
<Burgundavia> the remote bug details
<Burgundavia> it allows you to select "no value" and "Debian #" but it is not clear what this does
<Burgundavia> the ordering on severity and priority are reversed
<Burgundavia> when here --> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs/1966/+edit
<Burgundavia> you shouldn't have #   Edit Task Status in the right portlet, because you are already there
<bradb> right
<bradb> I'm filing some bugs right now
<Burgundavia> "Target fix to releases" probably should be "Target the fix for a release"
<Burgundavia> also reported in should list the remote bug occurances, if I am reading the page correctly
<Burgundavia> if that data shouldn't be there, that section should be renamed
<Burgundavia> the latest bugs in Ubuntu is a useless portlet if you are in a bug already
<Burgundavia> a more useful portlet would be other bugs on this package
<Burgundavia> the milestone having no value? what is up with that
<Burgundavia> details and bug details portlet appear to overlap with data
<Burgundavia> no need to tell me is Secrecy private
<Burgundavia> s/private/public
<Burgundavia> I already know that, I am reading it.
<Burgundavia> Private bugs should be marked with an icon as well as text
<Burgundavia> is this the MOTUs --> universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com 
<Burgundavia> ok, major bug
<Burgundavia> I was finished with looking at the bug edit details
<Burgundavia> my mouse immediately went to the tabs at the right
<Burgundavia> so the stuff at the upper left and the tab at the right should be swapped
<Burgundavia> or something
<Burgundavia> ouch
<Burgundavia> here is a bad one
<Burgundavia> there appers to be no way to get from here --> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs/1966 to https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1966
<Burgundavia> and 2nd is linked off the bugs in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> the 1st only appears sometimes
<Burgundavia> when you click on the location indicator at the top left
<Burgundavia> those pages should probably be the same
<bradb> Burgundavia: just click on the "Bug #1966" link
<Burgundavia> ugh
<Burgundavia> that is truly non-obivious
<bradb> the fact that it wasn't noticable to you is noteworth, of course
<bradb> noteworthy, even
<bradb> (filed bugs #1984 and #1985 so far)
<Burgundavia> and how do I get back to the ubuntu bug page?
<bradb> from that page you can't, unfortunately. /me files another bug.
<Burgundavia> oh, and your linking icon is a lock, which led me to believe that it was a private bug
<Burgundavia> the bug details portlet should probably have a tree for easy navigation
<Burgundavia> showing the main bug and all the bugs in the various distros under it
<Burgundavia> then you visually show the link between the various pages
* bradb files #1986
<Burgundavia> CC should have a "add myself" for quick CC'ing
<bradb> yeah, we have a bug filed on that
<Burgundavia> your CC page sucks
<bradb> Plone taught me to strongly dislike tree nav in portlets, to be honest
<Burgundavia> and what is the difference between CC and Watch?
<bradb> Burgundavia: that Watch is going to disappear :)
<Burgundavia> ok
<Burgundavia> the button on the CC page should be called "Add CC" not "Change"
<bradb> we have a spec https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneBugSubscriptions, which will hopefully address your issues.
<bradb> please feel free to take a look and provide feedback, if it's something that interests you
<Burgundavia> I expect I will be using it, so it interests me
<bradb> cool
<bradb> we're looking for people to help champion malone in the community too, so any efforts or leads in that direction are always welcome
<Burgundavia> I like what I see and you guys are pretty responsive
<stub> bradb: Were you able to use that query to rank bug search results, or do we need more infrastructure to do what you need?
<Burgundavia> #1987
<bradb> #1988!
<bradb> stub: sorry, what query? (my main beef with the searching wasn't ranking btw, it was the overliteral matching.)
<Burgundavia> how do I get from https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1988/ to a list of all the malone bugs?
<bradb> Burgundavia: you can't, but I'm doing a terrifying rework of the URLs right now that will allow what you're asking.
<Burgundavia> I need a link
<Burgundavia> the place i keep going to is the "upstream malone" text
<bradb> yep, and we need to change the URLs to give you that link
<bradb> Burgundavia: interesting
<bradb> i don't know exactly why we chose to unlink the sp name there
<stub> bradb: http://lists.canonical.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2005-August/005993.html
<Burgundavia> at one point, the whole bar was a link to the upstream bug
<bradb> stub: sorry, haven't had time to look at it, and don't any time to look at it now, but I've flagged the message and will try to look at it in the coming days
<Burgundavia> bradb, I have to run. There are my minor picks. Should I file the icon one?
<stub> No probs - just chasing some old threads ;)
<bradb> stub: thanks for mentioning it
<bradb> Burgundavia: sure, feel free to file any problem you experience with the system. the worst that happens is that it gets rejected by a developer.
<bradb> we're on the heels of 1.0 right now too, so the more feedback the merrier ;)
<Burgundavia> ok
<bradb> thanks for the feedback, i'm heading off too ;)
<kiko> I'm going to retire my tree, it's giving me random conflicts
<bradb> later all
<cprov> am I drunk or Do we have "Edit Details" and "Packages" links presented twice in portlet-person-details @ production ?
<Burgundavia> yes, you are drunk, but no they are there twice
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.30: Cherrypick patch-2328 into production (patch-3: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<stub> cprov: If it is the bug I'm thinking of, Salgado has already fixed that and that is the cherry pick to the production branch right there
<cprov> stub: great, I've just got scared by so silly mistake =-O
<stub> cprov: Bad conflict resolution in a merge caused it
<cprov> stub: I've felt it in my skin several times
<kiko-zzz> stub, manual or baz merging issue?
<stub> Dunno. The entries Salgado had removed got added back when sabdfl landed the spec feature branch. baz smash strikes again?
* cprov -> bed
<kiko-zzz> stub, I was hoping that damned feature wouldn't land...
<kiko-zzz> not this week, anyway.
<zyga> why is uploading disabled?
<zyga> is launchpad broken? I see 'bugs' tab when I want to translate a package
<kiko-zzz> zyga, known bug, but interesting you've noticed it :)
<kiko-zzz> * Applying 163 revisions ..............................................................................................................................................kiko@lozenge:~/devel/rocketfuel2$ 
<kiko-zzz> VOOOM!
<zyga> kiko-zzz: I guess launchpad is having a hard time ATM?
<zyga> kiko-zzz: did someone just restarted launchpad?
<lifeless> stub: gangotri spam continues. now external_bug is broken
<lifeless> :|
<lifeless> want me to convert such things into bug reports ?
<stub> That should have been fixed with the production update I just did (well... it still spams until I turn up the --quiet option to ignore warnings)
<stub> Please do, although Kiko has done most of the Rosetta ones already I think.
<lifeless>  File "/srv/launchpad.net/production/launchpad/cronscripts/../lib/canonical/malone/externalsystem.py", line 127, in get_bug_status
<lifeless>     log.warn('No bz:bug_status found for bug_id %s', bug_id)
<lifeless> 11:30
<lifeless> NameError: global name 'log' is not defined
<sabdfl> moin moin
<lifeless> ola
<stub> BjornT: Is https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1187 still valid?
<BjornT> stub: well, are there any bugs in the db without a description?
<stub> 268
<stub> I guess I mean 'in current thinking, should we be allowing bugs without descriptions'
<stub> In which case I should migrate the data as described and add constraints to the column.
<sabdfl> stub: please go ahead
<BjornT> stub: i think all bugs should have a description, yes
<sabdfl> summary can be null, but we do want a description
<sivang> morning all
<jordi> so people complaining that the "Upload" option is gone are quite right
<jordi> it is visible for po templates, but not for single pos
<sabdfl> stub: erk
<mdz> good morning, lunchpadders
<sabdfl> ProgrammingError: ERROR: could not access file "$libdir/plpython": No such file or directory INSERT INTO Message (id, parent, rfc822msgid, owner, distribution, raw, subject, datecreated) VALUES (21, NULL, '<20050831074627.23512.88439.lptickets@slinky.uk.hbd.com>', 16, NULL, NULL, 'Re: sdfshd s', CURRENT_TIMESTAMP AT TIME ZONE 'UTC')
<sabdfl> stubarooney, that's on breezy, to which i've just subscribed
<sabdfl> do i need to rebuild the db?
<sabdfl> stub: and this is what i get when i try to do that:
<sabdfl> * Installing PL/PythonU
<sabdfl> createlang: language installation failed: ERROR:  could not access file "$libdir/plpython": No such file or directory
<sabdfl> make: *** [create]  Error 1
<sabdfl> on breezy
<stub> That createlang is standard PostgreSQL - perhaps pitti has split the plpython into a seperate module that needs to be installed?
<mdz> sabdfl: are you running 7.4 or 8.0?
<sabdfl> 7.4
<mdz> postgresql-plpython-7.4?
<sabdfl> stub is the postmaster
<sabdfl> yup, seems to have fixed it. why would that not have been installed during the upgrade?
<sabdfl> hmm..
<mdz> sabdfl: if it was part of the postgresql package in hoary, then I'd say it's a bug for pitti
<sabdfl> but we've lost tsearch
<mdz> tsearch is part of contrib, yes?
<mdz> that one should be OK; there's a transitional package
<sabdfl> yes, it's installed the contrib package, but our db makefile is failing nonetheless
<sabdfl>     print >> c, open(TSEARCH2_SQL).read().replace('public;','ts2, public;')
<sabdfl> IOError: [Errno 2]  No such file or directory: '/usr/share/postgresql/contrib/tsearch2.sql'
<sabdfl> make: *** [test]  Error 1
<sabdfl> stub
<sabdfl> the dirname has changed
<sabdfl> to /usr/share/postgresql/7.4/contrib
<stub> Don't know if that qualifies as a breezy bug or our bug. 
<sabdfl> ours
<sabdfl> i think
<mdz> -rw-r--r-- root/root     17086 2005-08-26 09:32:27 ./usr/share/postgresql/7.4/contrib/tsearch2.sql
<stub> fti.py needs an if: then: statement to see if the file exists in the hoary location or the breezy location then
<sabdfl> stub: i'll patch it, need you to review db changes in my launchpad--helpme--0 shortly anyhow, will you review fti.py then too?
<stub> sabdfl: Should be a two line change - I doubt it needs review ;) But I'll look.
<sabdfl> stub: err... how best to test if a directory exists?
<sabdfl> or a file?
<stub> if os.path.isdir(foo)
<stub> if os.path.exists(TSEARCH2_SQL)
<sabdfl> stub: ok, looks fine now. thanks.
<sabdfl> stub: btw, can you confirm we are restricting "name" fields to ascii?
<sabdfl> i.e. not unicode?
<stub> yes, name fields are ascii. [a-zA-Z0-9_+-]  
<sivang> is mpt supposed to come online today?
<stub> erm... actually.... that uppercase is only on some. most of them are lowercase only too
<SteveA> jblack: around?  want to do that archive resigning now?
<sabdfl> stub: ok, cool
<sabdfl> so Person.name would be a fine email@ubuntu.com
<jblack> Right here.
<stub> Yes. I think that solves most of or all of the issues.
<jblack> sounds like a plan.
<jblack> SteveA: This will be a tad noisy though. I'd suggest elsewhere
<SteveA> sure, let's take it private
<SteveA> stub, sabdfl: i don't think we want admin@ubuntu.com going to the guy who registered that name.
<stub> SteveA: We can rename and blacklist names as we know/find them. There might even be some lists we can use as a seed for root/admin/abuse/postmaster/daemon/bin/super/toor/nroot etc.
<SteveA> there are problems with these in other aspects of the UI too
<SteveA> for example, if someone sees that 'admin' has commented on a bug, they assume things that just are not true
<SteveA> so, i think we need to blacklist names altogether, rather than just email addresses
<SteveA> and i think that's what you meant
<stub> Yup
<SteveA> is this easy enough just to do, or do we need to russle up a spec with salgado?
<stub> Its easy enough to do - just create a invalidname table and make the valid_name constraint check it for matches.
<stub> So if admin is in that table, nobody can have the name 'admin' or 'admin*', but '*admin' would be allowed. I think that meets our requirements, and if we *do* need someone to have a blacklisted name I can sort it.
<stub> elmo can also use this for blocking conflicts with existing ubuntu.com addresses
<stub> Think that requires a spec?
<SteveA> how about a 1 paragraph spec
<SteveA> no need for fancy sections
<SteveA> just spew it out, with a more concrete table definition
<SteveA> and, i guess we want to improve the person name validator too
<SteveA> as we want a nice python error, not a DB level error
<SteveA> jblack: ping
<jblack> stevea: I'm still here. 
<jblack> Ok....
<SteveA> i'm trying to talk to you in a private /msg style thing
<jblack> SteveA: Yes. I can see you and I've been answering you. 
<jblack> You can't see what I'm messaging you? 
<SteveA> no
<spiv> SteveA, jblack: freenode is blocking unregistered users from privmsging.
<jblack> cute.
<SteveA> >NickServ< identify ****
<SteveA> -NickServ- You have already identified
<SteveA> so, i'm sorted
<jblack> I haven't
<lifeless> YEAAA
<SteveA> there's always jabber
<spiv> SteveA: Well, if he can see what you're saying, then you would be identified :)
<lifeless> bzr pqm support phase one done.
<SteveA> rock on lifeless 
<spiv> SteveA: I was going to say rock on Australia, but that'll do ;)
<SteveA> would be nice if freenode's daemons told you that your message was going to /dev/null
<jblack> They send notices to window 1.
<spiv> SteveA: It does, but many irc clients don't wave big read flags at random spew from freenode.
<jblack> be nice if they msg'ed back
<spiv> s/read/red/
<zyga> hello
<lifeless> BjornT: in reviewing pqm, can you stop at patch-10 on that branch
<lifeless> BjornT: the rest of the branch is the bzr support work, which involves huge swathes of 'move code from A to B' - and then changing the moved code. And its not done yet.
<BjornT> lifeless: yeah, i noticed there where some more things in that branch, than stated on the wiki....
<BjornT> lifeless: but where can i get your archive?
<lifeless> http://people.ubuntu.com/~robertc/robert.collins@canonical.com--general
<BjornT> lifeless: ok. although, in the future, either stop doing work on branches that are up for review, or specify a patch level. makes things easier for me.
<lifeless> yeah yeah, things changed after I put that up for review.
<cprov> stub: did the rf-2320 get included in production ?
<stub> cprov: No - tagged from 2318 and it hasn't been cherrypicked (rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.30 )
<cprov> stub: it solves the bug # 1797, could you do it for me ?  email just sent 
<stub> ok. ta.
<cprov> stub: thank you 
<Kinnison> stub: cprov and I would like your opinion on the workflow posted on bug 1972
<stub> Heh... I was hoping to avoid understanding all that ;)
* Kinnison pouts
<Kinnison> Just run your eye over the proposed workflow and see if it makes sense for you?
<stub> That work flow makes sense. I don't know how well it fits in with the existing login token stuff - if it isn't a good fit don't force it.
<stub> We *could* use the email gateway - would people with a sign-only key have their email client set up to use it?
<stub> Why do we care that the key lists a valid email address?
<stub> ie. could we just have 'sign this and paste it here' on the web with no email at all, and just add any attached email address as a NEW emailaddress instead of a VALIDATED or PREFERRED one?
<Kinnison> That could be okay
<Kinnison> the idea is to confirm that the email address asserted by the "Person" is also an email that the person with the key has access to
<Kinnison> So that someone who guesses someone elses password can't add keys to that person which launchpad would then identify as being that person without needing passwords or whatever
<stub> ok.
<Kinnison> does that make sense?
<stub> yes.
<Kinnison> cool, so I'm not going mad
<Kinnison> (much)
<stub> Actually... there is still a hole. I have your password, so I just add a new email address to your account and confirm it.
<stub> I then upload the GPG key
<stub> I can then probably remove the email address if I want.
<Kinnison> Hmm
<Kinnison> arse
<Kinnison> good point
* Kinnison ponders more
<stub> We have no way of stopping someone who knows the password taking control of the account, because that is the only secret required for setting an account up.
<stub> Everything else falls out from there
<Kinnison> Aye, and we can't require that a token to the preferred email will work to change preferred email in case someone loses control of their preferred email
<Kinnison> E.g. a provider going titsup.com
<Kinnison> Do we have a concept of "this bug is related to this other bug" other than duplicate?
<Kinnison> E.g. 1979 isn't really a dupe of 1972 but it's clearly the same bug
<stub> I don't think so. We will have dependencies at some point I believe, which adds more relationships.
<stub> The best we could do is spam all email addresses on a change to preferred email, which lets people know that someone shoulder surfed or guessed their password. But I don't know if it is worth it.
<Kinnison> Certainly notifying the old preferred email that the change has occurred is worthwhile
<stub> oh... and when any email address is removed too ;)
<cprov> stub: Kinnison: dup is ok, but you should be able to see the comments on dups in a single place, is it possible /makes sense ?
<Kinnison> dupes are at least reasonably effectively cross-linked
<stub> I don't think we want to interleave comments, and I don't see much gain to sticking all the comments on one page if it means we have several seperate conversations on the bug instead of one. But I think this is one of those 'personal opinion' issues that we need to defer to the UI nazi ;)
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> which reminds me, I need to cause intense and convincing pain to our UI nazi
<cprov> Kinnison: separated by one step, I mean merge info in, something like 10 dups 8 -> bugs/8 ~bugs/10
<Kinnison> someone managed to remove all visual indication of links in portlets
<Kinnison> cprov: ~ ?
<cprov> Kinnison: similar 
<Kinnison> aah
<SteveA> imo, portlets containing only links don't need constantly present underlines. 
<SteveA> portlets that contain information and maybe a link may use constantly present underlines, but don't need it.
<SteveA> links in the body area of a page must look like links.
<Kinnison> Fine
<Kinnison> but make them underline on rollover
<SteveA> works for me
<Kinnison> it's very very annoying to have no visual feedback
* SteveA mails to mpt
<Kinnison> It took my partner 5 minutes to spot the "malone" link on the front page
<Kinnison> colour is *NOT ENOUGH*
* SteveA mails to mpt
<Kinnison> esp. for a colour-blind dyslexic :-)
<Kinnison> ta
<SteveA> jblack: ping
<Keybuk> lifeless: I appear to have a lot of ,,$category--$branch--$version--$revision--$archive.$timestamp.$pid.$n files littered in my directory
<WaterSevenUb> Does anyone know why gnome-control-center translations are not being imported from GNOME?
<zyga> does anyone know whe will launchpad work again?
<zyga> many things seem broken ATM
<Kinnison> Are there bugs filed for the broken bits?
<zyga> Kinnison: I didn't check but lanuchpad seems to be changing rapidly
<Kinnison> zyga: It's under heavy development
<Kinnison> sometimes it'll change in a way you think is less good. That's the time to file bugs so that we record such suggestions
<zyga> Kinnison: well not being able to upload .po files seems like an issue ;-)
<zyga> but I guess that's temporary
<zyga> too bad that breezy is around the corner - bad timing ;/
<vinsci> what is the open source status of the software running launchpad?
<SteveA> vinsci: launchpad is built with various pieces of open source software, such as sqlobject, zope3, and so on.  we contribute our fixes and experience to these projects.  the code that is specific to launchpad is not public or open source right now.  i expect it will be at some point in the future.
<vinsci> no progress at all, in other words :-(
<vinsci> I'll be opposing hosting translations at launchpad until this changes
<SteveA> i'll also note that various parts of launchpad that were not open have been made open.  there are a couple of other pieces of code in that queue.
<SteveA> the bulk of the web app is not open right now.
<vinsci> where is the repository?
<SteveA> for?
<jordi> zyga: hey. sorry, I went to bed
<vinsci> for the things that are open (not the external components such as zope x3 etc)
<jordi> zyga: to upload files, you're right, for specific po files there is no url.
<jordi> no link, sorry
<SteveA> oh right; they mostly end up in the baz archive thelove@canonical.com
<jordi> I guess that'll get fixed. For now, use ....../cs/+upload
<SteveA> i'll need to check whether it is all in there, or whether there are other places.
<vinsci> k, thanks
<jordi> SteveA: bug 1996 is causing some trouble to our users. It seems quite trivial; can you consider giving it priority?
<SteveA> jordi: i don't quite understand the bug report.  is this a bug in the menu system?
<SteveA> one of the links in the bug report leads to a system error
<SteveA> when i'm not logged in
<SteveA> i can see an error that the "bugs" tab is highlighted
<SteveA> where is should be "translations"
<SteveA> and that is certainly something i'm fixing as a priority
<SteveA> is that the nature of the bug?  the wrong tab is highlighted, so there are not the needed menu items?
<zyga> jordi: thanks
<zyga> that'll be useful :)
<zyga> jordi: let's say there is a package foo and I want to upload a .po file for package bar (that contains the same messages), will this work?
<zyga> [ANNOUNCE]  maybe someone will find this usefull http://www.suxx.pl/tools/migrate-po-file
<zyga> jordi: ping
<jordi> SteveA: how can translators upload a single po file? find a link for that
<jordi> gotta go for like 1h
* SteveA --> lunch
<SteveA> jordi: me too
<Kinnison> sabdfl: the spec name -- is it unique across launchpad, or unique across each product/project ?
<kiko> GOOD MORNING AMERICA
<niemeyer> kiko: What kind of coffee have you been drinking!?
<niemeyer> ;-))
<kiko> the same stuff that harry dean stanton is drinking
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-78)
<kiko> good morning carlos, please tell me you have good news?
<carlos> hi
<carlos> kiko, sorry I'm starting now to work, was busy this morning with my guest...
<carlos> kiko, so nothing changed since our talk yesterday
<kiko> but the script running on staging?
<carlos> kiko, hadn't time to check it, you are too fast :-P
<kiko> DO IT!
<carlos> anyway, the script is just a way to debug what's going on with real data so I have some extra info to debug the problem, is not a fix test..
<kiko> I know, and I want to know what the problem is
<kiko> it's unfortunate but we're 2 weeks late now because of this issue
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, Hi! can you explain me why gnome-control-center translations are not imported from Gnome ?Thanks.
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> how's it going?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, ?
<kiko> I was going to ask you if you could put up some documentation on the malone email interface.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, from where are they imported ?
<kiko> I'd really like us to be able to use this effectively -- is it documented anywhere? Is there a public Malone faq?
<carlos> kiko, I know, this database breakage is a bit .... unfortunate But I will try to have that fixed this week
<kiko> carlos, try?!
<carlos> kiko, WILL DO, sorry
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, I mean... I am surprised that source "control-center", template "review-breezy-control-center-1" does not have a translation from the GNOME project as other packages do.... just trying to understand that.
<carlos> :-)
<kiko> !!
* kiko keeps the tigers off his back meanwhile
<kiko> BjornT?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, oh, let me check...
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, I downloaded the translation directly from GNOME 2.12 files and it's very similar.
<BjornT> kiko: quite good, thanks. i'll try to put on some documentation about the email interface soon.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, not sure....
<kiko> BjornT, if you do it today I will be able to set up an evil project I have
<kiko> so please
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, there are some imports stalled in the queue, perhaps are the ones for control-center, will try to take a look, please file a bug report.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.30: Cherry pick patch-2320 into production (patch-4: celso.providelo@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<BjornT> kiko: we'll see, i might have time to do it today.
<BjornT> kiko: what kind of project?
<kiko> BjornT, some automated QA for us
<kiko> I'll tell you more when I know more
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<kiko> SteveA!
<spiv> SteveA: pong.
<SteveA> hi spiv 
<SteveA> so, did anything happen about that linking launchpad to the new whatever it was stuff?
<spiv> review team meeting time?
<zyga> some links are duplicated
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/people/techboard
<zyga> check out dupliacte of 'packages' on the right
<SteveA> spiv: i'm talking about authentication over xml-rpc, btw
<vinsci> SteveA, got the full url for the archive for the open parts of launchpad? Sorry to bother you with this, but it seems to be undocumented...
<salgado> zyga, yes, there's a bug opened for that, already.
<SteveA> carlos: hello
<SteveA> vinsci: i have a couple of meetings in a row coming up.  i'll get to it today, definitely.
<kiko> SteveA, is it time?
<spiv> kiko: wasn't the review team meeting planned for now?
<SteveA> yes
<carlos> SteveA, hi
<SteveA> now
<spiv> SteveA: Hmm, "new whatever it was stuff" is confusing me :)
<vinsci> SteveA, ok, I'll be here
<kiko> SteveA, in this very channel?
<SteveA> carlos: you know those parts of rosetta that were released?  any idea where they are available from?
<SteveA> kiko: i suggest #canonical-meeting
<SteveA> as we're talking very specific code review stuff, rather then general development
<kiko> yes
<carlos> SteveA, I don't know about any Rosetta part that was released...
<kiko> 22404 kiko      20   0  719m 715m 1756 R 82.7 70.7   8:55.32 baz                   
<kiko> guys
<kiko> is baz really meant to take up that sort of memory?
<SteveA> carlos: there was some stuff to do with handling po file formats from python
<carlos> SteveA, we only talked about release pygettext bindings, but I hadn't time to handle that
<vinsci> SteveA, perhaps more than rosetta itself, the code/architecture that rosetta lives on top of is interesting.
<carlos> SteveA, it's not yet released
<SteveA> carlos: ah, okay, so it hasn't been released yet.
<SteveA> vinsci: so, on rosetta, there's stuff sitting in the "we want to release it" queue
<SteveA> vinsci: and awaiting developers' time to do the necessary
<carlos> vinsci, it's my fault that it's still unreleased
<spiv> SteveA: But to take a wild stab in the dark, TeamsInAuthserver has been merged.
<vinsci> carlos, heh.  You guys need volunteers?
<SteveA> spiv: nope.  what we were talking about with henrik and silbs
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug.description IS NOT NULL (patch-2334: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<spiv> SteveA: Oh, right.  Not that I saw.
<SteveA> spiv: as it is to do with the authserver, i'd like you to be "responsible" for it
<carlos> vinsci, I think we only need to add the standard scripts to distribute python modules written in C
<SteveA> spiv: meaning, at first, just writing a no-content spec for it.  i can actually put the spec up, and talk with henrik about what in fact it is.
<SteveA> spiv: but, i'd like to hand it off to you.
<carlos> vinsci, so it you want to do that... it's perfect for me
<spiv> SteveA: I'm happy to do that.
<SteveA> spiv: you can talk with me about how we get resources for the php parts.
<SteveA> spiv: cool.
<spiv> SteveA: After all, authserver questions would probably end out going to me anyway :)
<bradb> morning all
<kiko> morning bradb 
<bradb> hey kiko 
<kiko> how's it going?
<kiko> I have all the time you need for you
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2002
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, Is this ok?
<bradb> kiko: heh, it's going pretty good. i'm wondering about what should be the next MSR landing actually.
<kiko> what's left?
<bradb> the way i see it, either 1. porting the other two bug listings to use the MSR format exclusively or 2. adding the switcher to the sp bug listing to toggle between formats
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, yeah, thank you
<spiv> SteveA: Let me know what the name of the spec is once you figure it out ;)
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> kiko, ok, I think I got the problem with the migration script
<bradb> if i do 1. first, then the following merge would add the toggle widget to all the listings, etc.
<kiko> * Applying 164 revisions ..............................................................................................................................................................kiko@lozenge:~/devel/rocketfuel2$ 
<carlos> kiko, should be easy to fix
<kiko> @#@!$@!**!(*((!!
<kiko> niemeyer, this is with 1gig.
<niemeyer> Ouch!
<niemeyer> baz?
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> jblack?
<jblack> Yes? 
<Kinnison> kiko: library-add a middle revision
<kiko> jblack, Kinnison, I don't have a revision library; is that why baz eats up so much memory, you think?
<bradb> kiko: nope, it eats up massive amounts of memory for me too, with a revlib
<Kinnison> I don't know what the relationship is between memory and revlibs
<Kinnison> but I know it chews more ram the more revisions it applies
<kiko> how does Kinnison survive with 512?
<bradb> when i do baz ops, my machine is effectively dead until baz is done
<Kinnison> kiko: regular update
<Kinnison> +s
<kiko> Kinnison, but when doing a new baz branch?
<jblack> kiko: depending on the operation, you're looking at 2-3 times the size of the tree in ram.
<kiko> jblack, this is a baz branch
<Kinnison> kiko: So to do a branch it has to create the base-0
<kiko> jblack, any tips on minimizing?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Bug #108 fix, more fti tests and examples, and fti.py updates so tests pass (patch-2333: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<jblack> How long ago did you upgrade baz? 
<jblack> are you at the most recent stable or cotm?
<jblack> If not, there were some memleak fixes in 1.4.x
<salgado> what encoding should I use for python files that uses non-ASCII characters?
<SteveA> salgado: don't use python files that have non-ascii characters
<SteveA> salgado: why do you think you need this?
<salgado> SteveA, so, we can't allow non-ASCII characters in people's contact address (for shipit). Matthew said it's a good idea to give them an example of what's a non-ASCII characters and what they should replace it with
<SteveA> fine
<SteveA> no need to actually include those characters in the .py file
<SteveA> use the \uNNN to encode unicode characters
<SteveA> or \x or whatever
<spiv> Or even \N{LONG NAME}
<SteveA> the source should still be readable and correct to someone using an ascii-only editor
<SteveA> +1 on spiv's suggestion
* spiv quite likes u'\N{INTERROBANG}'
<bradb> BjornT: will you have a chance to review portlet mania, round II today?
* salgado never heard about this
<salgado> spiv, where do I find what LONGNAME can be?
<SteveA> salgado: this is being rendered as HTML, so why not use HTML entities?
<SteveA> (maybe you can't because the text will be escaped...)
<salgado> I did this for email addresses. let me check
<Kinnison> salgado: if you haven't seen it already, play with the commandline tool 'unicode' (package of the same name)
<Kinnison> It's really handy
<spiv> salgado: http://www.livejournal.com/users/jcalderone/6045.html
<Kinnison> stupor% unicode                                                              ~
<Kinnison> U+0175 LATIN SMALL LETTER W WITH CIRCUMFLEX
<BjornT> bradb: no, not today. but i should have time to do it this week.
<Kinnison> >>> print u'\N{LATIN SMALL LETTER W WITH CIRCUMFLEX}'
<Kinnison> 
<Kinnison> cool or what?
<salgado> Kinnison, wow. this is nice. /me installs it
<bradb> BjornT: ok, thanks
<spiv> Also, the "Find" feature in the Character Map accessory in gnome works ok.
<salgado> and is there any easy way to get the first non-ASCII char of a string?
<spiv> salgado: itertools.ifilter(lambda c: c.encode('ascii', 'ignore') == '', string).next()
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-77)
<spiv> salgado: But that's not exactly what I'd call easy ;)
<niemeyer> Kinnison: This mapping is available in standard Python as well
<niemeyer> >>> unicodedata.name(u"")
<niemeyer> 'LATIN SMALL LETTER E WITH ACUTE'
<spiv> niemeyer: see e.g. that url I pasted :)
<salgado> spiv, indeed it's not. but I guess I'll have to do something like this
<spiv> salgado: Why do you need to know?
<niemeyer> spiv: Precisely ;)
<spiv> salgado: Actually...
<kiko> spiv, you could use foo.index([f for f in foo where f.encode('ascii , 'ignore') == '')
<kiko> or something like that
<salgado> spiv, I need to get an example of what's a non-ASCII character to show to the user. and it's good if the example is something he entered and not some randon non-ASCII char
<kiko> or even the [0]  there
<kiko> indeed
<spiv> salgado: try:
<spiv> er,
<spiv> sladen: 
<spiv> D'oh
<spiv> salgado: 
<spiv> >>> try:
<spiv> ...  s.encode('ascii')
<spiv> ... except UnicodeEncodeError, e:
<spiv> ...  print '%s is not ascii' % s[e.start:e.end] 
<spiv> ...
<spiv>  is not ascii
<spiv> sladen: (sorry, wrong nick)
<spiv> salgado: That's probably the nicest way.
<spiv> Turns out UnicodeEncodeError has useful attributes :)
<spiv> (where s was defined as s = u'abc\N{INTERROBANG}def')
<salgado> spiv, great. but it's UnicodeDecodeError. ;)
<spiv> salgado: Hmm?  Don't you have a unicode string that you want to turn into ascii, or if that fails tell the user why?
<salgado> ooops, my fault
<spiv> :)
<spiv> kiko: but your solution would decode the entire string needlessly... think of the *dozens* of wasted cpu cycles! ;)
<kiko> spiv, can't you make a list comp finish early? ;)
<spiv> kiko: Well... I guess you can with generator expressions:
<spiv> >>> def stop_comp(): raise StopIteration()
<spiv> ...
<spiv> >>> list(x for x in range(10) if x != 5 or stop_comp())
<spiv> [0, 1, 2, 3, 4] 
<spiv> ;)
<spiv> Hmm, should be called stop_genexp() I guess.  Or just evil() ;)
<kiko> EVIL
<spiv> (Not to mention silly)
<SteveA> so, launchpad meeting in 7 mins
<kiko> you don't need the function though, do you?
<kiko> SteveA, it's on wednesday today?
<SteveA> oh yeah
<SteveA> it is wednesday
<SteveA> duh
<spiv> SteveA: And the time is wrong too, surely?
<SteveA> launchpad meeting in 24:07
<SteveA> peobably
<kiko> SteveA, it's also two hours late, too
<SteveA> i'm totally out of it
<spiv> Unless it's skipped 2 hours ahead.
<spiv> Er, behind.
<SteveA> launchpad meeting in 22:06
<spiv> what kiko said ;)
<spiv> kiko: raise is a statement, you can't use it in an expression.
<spiv> Hmm, well...
<kiko> wow, true.
<spiv> kiko: list(x for x in range(10) if x != 5 or eval(__import__('compiler').compile('raise StopIteration', '<none>', 'single')))
<spiv> I think it loses some elegance, though ;)
<kiko> you can't even use raises in lambdas
<kiko> that's crack
<spiv> Hmm, I just realised there's an easier way to trigger a StopIteration: list(x for x in range(10) if x != 5 or iter([] ).next())
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> what are you guys trying to accomplish?
<spiv> zyga: Nothing useful :)
<zyga> :>
<SteveA> i think spiv is bored ;-)
<zyga> obfuscated py contest?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, I've just noticed that a message appears in Hoary saying that "An Ubuntu CD was detected" when I inserted the Breezy CD. Do you know where this message can be translated? :)
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, Towards perfection we need to sort out these details ;)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: where did you notice this message?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, when I inserted the Breezy CD today's build.
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, a menu shows up in Hoary.
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, a dialog.
<zyga> hmmm
<zyga> strange
<zyga> do you have autorun enabled?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, probably yes:)
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, we will implement a way to search for strings, but atm... you need to guess it, sorry
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: then probably g-v-m?
<carlos> zyga, yeah, I think so
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, I will check :)
<zyga> I'm checking too
<niemeyer> http://linuxkungfu.org/mailman/listinfo <- One of the best 404 pages I've ever seen
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, I think it is not there :-/
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I'm not done yet (slow way, translating thru)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: maybe you could grep the .po files?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, Yeah.. .I've done the 164 strings walkthrough :)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: it's not there :/
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, Grep the .po files only the GNOME ones... 
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, which do not have any ubuntu reference of course.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: check the CD too, maybe it has something that displays this message
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: could you get a screenshot of the dialog?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, sure:)
* bradb looks around for mpt
<bradb> kiko: i'm trying to decide on a good control for the list/table toggle. what about (to complete the example given in MSR): 1. Viewing as List (View as Table) and 2. Viewing as Table (View as List)?
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I'm extracting a live cd .iso I've got laying around, I'll grep it for that string
<kiko> bradb, that's okay, but tbh, that is really non-critical now, I wouldn't worry about it
<kiko> bradb, did you make progress on the URL/context changes?
<bradb> i barely touched it yesterday...you mean the toggling feature itself is low-priority?
<bradb> (or just the choice of widget?)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: hmm, interesting
<kiko> bradb, the toggling is low-pri, yes.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: could you grep the CD for the string in question?
<kiko> it's nice, but non-critical unless our users throw a tantrum with the listing view
<bradb> kiko: at the very least, MSR is in serious need of the second merge where the other listings use the same format, right?
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I'll grep hoary cd here
<kiko> bradb, even that is non-critical close to the change in bug context/urls
<kiko> full speed ahead on those
<bradb> ok
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, ok
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, running  find . -exec grep -q "Ubuntu CD detected" '{}' \; -print
<zyga> grep 'Ubuntu CD detected' -R *
* zyga hopes that won't miss .files
<bradb> kiko: atm we have a problem with the URLs. if there's a task open on .currentrelease and a non-targeted task, /distros/foo/$currentrelease/+sources/baz/+bugs/... is ambiguous. should i make traversal to /distros/foo/+sources/baz/+bugs... work? (even though, of course, I'm not sure what the distro sp page should actually look like in that case, though I imagine it wouldn't be rocket science to put one together.)
<zyga> carlos: ping
<kiko> bradb, yes to the latter.
<kiko> bradb, it's the only reasonable solution
<bradb> ok
<carlos> zyga, pong
<zyga> carlos: hi, pitti suggested that I show you something
<kiko> bradb, this is so shit though :-(
<zyga> carlos: http://www.suxx.pl/tools/migrate-po-file
<bradb> kiko: what's shit?/
<zyga> carlos: he said it could be usefull for running it in rosetta
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: no luck, I hope you'll find something
<carlos> SteveA, spiv hi, any idea about this error?: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4gedPU.html
<SteveA> PIL ?
<SteveA> carlos: where are you importing initZopeless from?
<spiv> carlos: There's an evil python package installed.
<spiv> that puts some sort of module in the top of the import namespace that clashes with zope or zodb.
* spiv tries to remember what it is, he's seen this before
<carlos> spiv, but I didn't change anything in my development computer since more tha two weeks ago...
<SteveA> pythoncad used to do that
<carlos> SteveA, canonical.lp
<spiv> SteveA: pythoncad, that was it.
<spiv> carlos: run python with -v
* SteveA goes out for a while
<carlos> zyga, hmm, I don't think Rosetta needs that. Rosetta does not change the encoding that people sets when a .po file is uploaded and I'm not too happy to fix the problem you found automatically without user input...
<zyga> carlos: this is not fixing any problem - that's already resolved
<zyga> carlos: this is simply a tool that converts all non-utf8 .po's to utf8 for consistency
<carlos> zyga, the problem is that Rosetta cannot force that conversion, it's a translator choice 
<carlos> and anyway, Rosetta stores all as Unicode
<carlos> and recode/encode the text depending on the encoding header
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, didn't finish yet:)
<carlos> zyga, anyway, thank you for it
<zyga> carlos: okay :-)
<carlos> spiv, SteveA after removing the package that provides that __init__.py file I still get:
<jordi> carlos: saw my messages yesterday?
<carlos> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileNdHLAy.html
<carlos> jordi, no, sorry
<jordi> I mistakenly uploaded a few en.po files to plone templates. Can they be cleared up?
<carlos> jordi, you need to ask stub as it needs to be done directly at DB level
<spiv> carlos: The problem isn't PIL.
<jordi> carlos: righto
<carlos> spiv, then?
<jordi> stub: ping
<spiv> carlos: The problem is some completely other module that happens to import PIL in a funny way.
<spiv> e.g. pythoncad did that.
<spiv> carlos: python -v is one way to try figure out where the insane import is
<carlos> spiv, I removed the PIL and now the error is directly related with launchpad code
<carlos> spiv, look at the last pasted URL
<spiv> carlos: Hmm.
<spiv> carlos: So, breaking PIL is a nasty workaround for a bug that's somewhere else, but it'll do for now ;)
<spiv> carlos: There's no obvious reason I can see for that, unless config.dbhost is somehow None.
<carlos> spiv, it is
<carlos> someone set that config directive  as a comment
<spiv> carlos: Ah-hah :)
<spiv> That shouldn't be allowed... perhaps there should be an assert in initZopeless to make this clearer.
<carlos> spiv, anyway, I still get that error after setting it to localhost
<kiko> bradb, the whole URL complication.
<kiko> bradb, then again..
<spiv> carlos: what about setting an environment variable LP_DBHOST=localhost ?
<kiko> bradb, I don't see how to support tasks on multiple targets in the same distro
<kiko> ah
<carlos> spiv, same problem
<bradb> kiko: the canonical URL of a task is the most specific URL possible
<bradb> (well, it will be anyway. currently it Just Doesn't Work.)
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> spiv, it works if I use the script arguments
<kiko> bradb, I know, but that's sorta sucky if you consider how intuitive it should be (jumping around /distros/... isn't very much)
<spiv> carlos: Bizarre.  I cannot see how that error could arise.
<kiko> bradb, the only other alternative would be exposing the different targets /under the bug/ in the url which I don't like at all
<kiko> bradb, so let's go with that plan unless you see an alternative I don't
<bradb> I think the slinky URL scheme is probably the best, so long as the navigation is solid (i.e. making it easy to go back to D/DR bugs, or jump right into filing another bug on this sp, etc.)
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I have some ideas for the bug page
<kiko> bring it on bradb
<bradb> kiko: btw, i also still think IBugTask may be the better context. I also fear that it might take going to deeply into the IBug context implementation branch to find out whether i'm wrong or right (whereas the IBugTask context branch is nearly complete)
<bradb> kiko: e.g. one other problem that comes up is: what's the nextURL from an addview hanging off a bug? etc.
<kiko> bradb, "."?
<bradb> nope, the URLs aren't predictable enough for that
<kiko> bradb, so IBug will have no page for it, ever?
<bradb> e.g. there's +addattachment, but watches/+new (IIRC)
<kiko> or will portlets still be on IBug?
<jordi> SteveA: ping
<bradb> kiko: I've changed them all to be on IBugTask on the IBugTask context branch
<jordi> carlos: I filed #1996, which is causing quite some trouble with users
<jordi> carlos: can you have a quick glance and confirm it's indeed a bug?
<kiko> bradb, hmmm. I think the related bugs portlet makes no sense on IBugTask
<kiko> does it make much of a difference, though, bradb?
<bradb> it's pretty weird to have it on IBugTask, I know (just like the Add portlets hanging off IBugTask are pretty weird)
<carlos> jordi, it's a bug
<bradb> the missing link here, for me, is a convenient, consistent, simple way to get at the bugtask, if IBug is used as the context.
<kiko> bradb, it's suggesting an incorrect model to expose bug-related portlets on the bug task.
<carlos> jordi, seems like latest menu layout changes lost that link
<kiko> bradb, however, I think I am okay with the main page being on IBugTask
<kiko> it may prove to be more useful
<kiko> I might want to add some task-specific information in the main bug page
<jordi> carlos: good. Can you guys try to fix it for the next update? People are asking about that one quite often.
<carlos> jordi, will do, it should be trivial
<bradb> kiko: right, I'll try right now to tweak things a bit to make sure the portlets are still registered on the bug
<carlos> spiv, also, did you change anything on sqlobject/sqlos? 
<carlos> spiv, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileoaugZi.html
<carlos> spiv, that code was working before
<carlos> submission is a valid POSubmission object
<spiv> carlos: Not recently.
<spiv> When was "before"?
<carlos> spiv, stub was using that script on Monday
<carlos> on staging
<spiv> Definitely no changes in that time period that I know of
<carlos> before that line I have: submission.pomsgset.iscomplete = False
<carlos> so I can be 99% sure that submission is a valid POSubmission object, right?
<spiv> Sure, but it may be security proxied, or something like that.
<bradb> kiko: BTW, here was the other thing that seemed weird (and one of the reasons why I had gone ahead and made task the context for bug portlets): if IBugTask is the context of the bug page, but the bug-related portlets are registered on IBug, the add/edit forms that those portlets *link* to are still going to be registered on IBugTask.
<carlos> spiv, it's a migration script, I'm using directly SQLObjects
<spiv> carlos: Call POSubmission.delete(submission.id) instead of POSubmission.delete(submission)
<carlos> spiv, and I get it from POSubmission.selectBy()
<spiv> Or do POSubmission.destroySelf()
<carlos> spiv, I tried the first option and got the same error
<carlos> let's try the second...
<kiko> bradb, I don't understand why.
<spiv> The same error?  I find that surprising.
<carlos> spiv, destroySelf works
<bradb> kiko: Assume URL $foo is the bug page URL. $foo's context is an IBugTask. Therefore for $foo/watches/+new, the "watches" part of that URL hangs off IBugTask.
<spiv> carlos: Nothing at all in that area has changed.  My guess would be that this code never worked, and that this is a code path that wasn't exercised before.
<spiv> Table.delete(instance_of_Table) has never been a sane thing to do.
<spiv> And if you look at the commits list, nothing in sqlos or sqlobject has changed in rocketfuel for weeks, except for one trivial change in sqlobject from salgado (which I just looked at and it isn't relevant here).
<carlos> spiv, hmm I'm sure that that code works because we broke some pages on production because a missing foreign key that was failing after the removal of a row
<carlos> s/works/worked/
<spiv> Then my guess is that your code changed ;)
<carlos> not that part...
<carlos> anyway, it's fixed now
<spiv> But maybe a part that meant this is getting executed now when it wasn't before... </wild_speculation>
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, nothing on the CD... I'm browsing in the disk now... perhaps is not in plain text.
<spiv> Yeah, it doesn't really matter so long as it's now working.
<carlos> spiv, :-)
<spiv> This is a script we can throw away once it's been run once on production?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, go to /usr/share/locale-langpack/YOUR_LOCALE/LC_MESSAGES and execute  "strings *.mo |grep "THE STRING"
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, try the same a t/usr/share/locale/...
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, and if it does not appears, try another locale that has that string translated.
<carlos> spiv, yes
<kiko> bradb, and you can't use relative links for that?
<kiko> bradb, making it "just work"?
<carlos> spiv, but SteveA wants that we store all those migration scripts for future reference
<spiv> carlos: Phew.  I don't need to start ranting and raving about testing and the like then ;)
<spiv> carlos: Yeah, I think that's a good idea.
<spiv> Keeping for future reference is different to maintaining, thankfully :)
<carlos> :-)
* spiv -> bed
<bradb> kiko: I believe our fascist checker prevents usage of non-absolute URLs (at least, I got failures the other day specifically because of using non-absolute URLs.) But either way, it would still seem odd to me that the portlets should be registered on IBug, but the pages the link to are, necessarily, registered on IBugTask anyway
<kiko> bradb, I guess you're right. unfortunate.
<bradb> Yeah, every implementation path I can think of so far leads to the same question: "What the @#@! is this crack?"
<carlos> spiv, night
<carlos> spiv, and thanks for your help
<bradb> e.g. it means the edit description/edit secrecy/etc. pages hang off IBugTask :/
<carlos> stub, still around?
<kiko> bradb, I'm not entirely convinced that's correct, you know
<kiko> relative links are a feature of the web, last I checked, not a bug.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I'll try a different approach
<bradb> SteveA: Assume the URL $foo has a context IBug. $foo has enough information in it to figure out a specific task. Is there any sane way, in the view class for the page at $foo, for getUtility(ILaunchBag).bugtask, to Just Work (even though the context is actually an IBug and, therefore, the IBugTask was never actually "traversed to" per se?)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: heh, I'm on it :)
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, I've tried that... nothing showed up:)
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, different approach?:)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: #u-dev people help alot :)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: check update-notifier and update-manager
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, ah, let me see.
<zyga> I'm updating cvs
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, I've translated both I think... and I never saw this... will check.
<carlos> kiko, I have a new migration script ready, I will mail now stub to run it as soon as possible on staging
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: me too, strange :)
<kiko> carlos, can you CC me please? thanks.
<carlos> kiko, sure
<bradb> kiko: ah, i see:
<bradb>     # Ensure ++resource++ URL's are all absolute - this ensures they
<bradb>     # are cache friendly
<bradb> I happened to trip over it specifically because I was using relative resource URLs.
<kiko> only for resources.
<kiko> right.
<bradb> right, well, I guess I'll proceed full-speed ahead with the IBugTask context (which, as I say, is almost done.) It might look a bit weird, but working code is often more correct than "correct" code.
<kiko> bradb, wait -- isn't what you just pointed out proof that you /can/ use bugs as the context for the portlets?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, ok... mvo is taking care of that... now.... real business... install BREEZY :) eheh.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: k, I cannot try that yet - it's my production system
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: good work btw :)
<bradb> kiko: as i say, the main issue there wasn't the link going to those pages, but rather the link coming back to the "bug" page from those pages (e.g. what would nextURL return?)
<bradb> some of those pages are one directory level deeper, some are pages that hang directly off the bug
<bradb> it's still possible to make that work (e.g. depending on how SteveA answers the question above, maybe with the ILaunchBag, or maybe with some general function that figures out the current task instead.)
<bradb> kiko: er, sorry, i thought you were also implying using IBug for the page context. if you meant using IBug for the portlet context still, but using IBugTask for the page context, that the creates the issue that i also referred to earlier where the *portlets* are registered on IBug, but the pages the link to hang off IBugTask (which, at that point, why not just register the portlets on IBugTask as well?)
<salgado> carlos, around?
<carlos> salgado, yes
<kiko> bradb, I don't see that as a big issue -- it might even make more sense
<salgado> carlos,  IRosettaApplication in launchpad/interfaces/launchpad.py has a lot of duplicated methods, and some of them have a self parameter. do you know any reason for that?
<salgado> and the docstrings of the methods differ from each other
<bradb> kiko: so, you think that, for example, the CVE ref portlet should be registered on IBug, but the add CVE ref page registered on IBugTask?
<carlos> salgado, daf has a branch that I have pending to review and finish the merge that handles that object/interface, not sure if the branch fixes it too
<salgado> carlos, okay, I'll file a bug and assign it to you, then. okay?
<carlos> salgado, yes please, will try to handle that after the language pack task I'm doing atm
<bradb> kiko: The one other thing I can think of to try to communicate these ideas more clearly to a maintainer is to create another kind of object, e.g. BugInContext.
<bradb> kiko: This might help with the current problem that, if $url's context were an IBugTask, $url/+editdescription would seem to require "pass-through" attr's defined on IBugTask to be able to set the description, which is pretty ugly. BugInContext could glue together a bug and a task in way that makes things less confusing, perhaps.
<bradb> then $url's context becomes BugInContext
<kiko> pass-through?
<kiko> I thought it would be a matter of supplying bugtask/bug .. oh, the security adapter.
<bradb> +editdescription would have to be registered on IBugTask
<bradb> you need to give it a schema to render for the form, which would either 1. be IBugTask (which would mean adding IBugTask.bugdescription, IBugTask.bugsummary, etc. "pass-through" attributes) or 2. providing some other schema, but then IBugTask has to be "adaptable" to that schema
<bradb> BugInContext could reasonable have a .description attribute and, say, a .bugtask attribute, without interface pollution.
<bradb> s/reasonable/reasonably (IMHO)/
<bradb> kiko: What do you think? Should I try it? Would BugInContext (unless you can think of a more descriptive and accurate name) be clearer than trying to wrestle between whether IBug or IBugTask fit?
<bradb> or BugWithTaskInformation, or whatever
<Kinnison> SteveA: I have a branch in jamesh's queue which has (since I offered it up for review) developed some conflicts
<Kinnison> SteveA: jamesh's queue is quite long. If I sort out the conflicts, can I get you to look over the branch because I need it in order to get on with a bunch of soyuz work
<kiko> bradb, phone 1s
<bradb> ok
<sabdfl> BjornT: help
<sabdfl> i'm replying to a bug mail
<sabdfl> inside the reply i would like to accept the bug, assign it to myself
<sabdfl> and mark it fixed
<sabdfl> what is the command sequence?
<kiko> sabdfl, I asked BjornT for user docs today
<sabdfl> hey kiko
<kiko> how's it going
<kiko> sabdfl, I'm talking to camilo on the phone
<kiko> it's interesting because he already perceives supermirror as being "launchpad"
<sabdfl> kiko: small world, i just responded to his irc msgs
<sabdfl> is BjornT around?
<kiko> so he said "we created a launchpad product for the ubuntu express shell hack"
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntuliveinstaller-shellhack
<sabdfl> nice
<kiko> and the guys want to use baz to upload the code to "launchpad"
<sabdfl> tell him ddaa and i will write that code next week ;-)
<kiko> it has two main product series registered on it, which is a bit crack
<kiko> cool
<sabdfl> brb, need to move to the office
<kiko-fud> bradb, I think you should really give SteveA a call later and talk this over with him, he will have a design suggestion, I'm sure
<kiko-fud> I'll be back in 30m anyway
<kiko-fud> laters
<bradb> ok, i'll try to talk to SteveA one way or the other. i think the BugInContext idea looks promising.
<kiko-fud> yeah, might be the cleanest solution.
<carlos> lifeless_, elmo could you kick pqm, please? It's stalled
<elmo> carlos: done
<carlos> elmo, thank you
<sabdfl> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi sabdfl. just got back.
<sabdfl> BjornT: welcome back
<sabdfl> :-)
<sabdfl> any reply to my questions above?
<sabdfl> kiko-fud: is mpt around?
<BjornT> sabdfl: thanks :). the syntax atm is: affects /products/launchpad status accepted assignee sabdfl
<sabdfl> all on one line?
<sabdfl> at the beginning of any line?
<BjornT> if you want. otherwise you can write:
<BjornT> affects /product/launchpad
<BjornT> status accepted
<BjornT> assignee sabdfl
<BjornT> the only thing is that the lines have to be indented
<sabdfl> indented by?
<BjornT> at least one space or tab character
<BjornT> i'll try to put out some user documentation today or tomorrow
<sabdfl> ok, sent
<sabdfl> how long should it take to process?
* SteveA returns
<bradb> SteveA!
<bradb> i had a question for you
<bradb> SteveA: got a few mins?
<kiko-fud> sabdfl, he's sick today  -- said he was going to try and come in the afternoon.
<SteveA> bradb: i have a meeting right now
<bradb> ok
<BjornT> sabdfl: a few minutes
<SteveA> bradb: can we talk after that?
<bradb> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> carlos: did andrew get the python library problem sorted?
<sabdfl> BjornT: hmm... so the comment got registered, but the status did not change
<carlos> SteveA, it was a bit weird, not sure why it appear but yes, we fixed it
<carlos> thank you
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1991
* BjornT takes a look
<SteveA> Kinnison: yes, assign me that review
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks, I'm working through the conflicts now
<BjornT> sabdfl: ah right, for commands you have to gpg sign the message (and make sure that your key is registered in lp)
* BjornT -> shower
<Kinnison> grah, most of these conflicts are collateral damage from others' merges
<bradb> Kinnison: Welcome to life in the queue.
<salgado> carlos, why you can't reassign a project using the web interface?
<Kinnison> Heh
<Kinnison> bradb: all that's left is for me to run the damned test suite
<bradb> Slow Motion Programming (TM)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fixed the script so we don't revert changes if a POTranslation row is used more than once. (patch-2335: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<SteveA> jamesh: http://www.kiko.com/  <-- ajax online calendaring
<kiko> oh man
<SteveA> kiko: you've been busy ;-)
<carlos> salgado, is it implemented and on production now?
<carlos> salgado, didn't know it
<salgado> carlos, yes, it was implemente 2 months ago or so. you can reach it through the "Change Maintainer" link
<carlos> oh!
<carlos> salgado, thanks
<jordi> carlos: should plone be recreated as a project, not product?
<carlos> jordi, a project is just an aggregation of products
<jordi> plone is a set of small modules afaik
<carlos> jordi, hannosch is the owner of cmfplone + all its potemplates now
<jordi> carlos: many thanks. Can you assign the product to Plone translators?
<kiko> carlos, is the test fix trivial?
<carlos> kiko, test fix?
<kiko> script fix, doh.
<carlos> jordi, the product?, are you sure??
<jordi> no, the translator group
<carlos> kiko, yeah, I think so
<kiko> ok
<jordi> carlos: and set the perms to whatever makes it closed for contributions from people not in Plone translators, for now, until we know what their policy is
<carlos> jordi, if they want a Plone team, it only makes sense as CLOSED
<jordi> carlos: righto. Then I need it assigned to Plone, and closed.
<carlos> jordi, if plone is a set of products, just create a project and aggregate all those products
<jordi> carlos: I'll let hannosch do that I guess. He knows the plone internals.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> jordi, cmfplone is closed now
<jordi> danke!
<carlos> jordi, https://launchpad.net/products?text=plone
<jordi> who invented the icon in the translation related items in boxes, btw? :)
<carlos> there are already some plone products
<jordi> it could improve :)
<Kinnison> SteveA: I've mirrored and updated pendingreviews
<SteveA> ok
<jordi> yeah. I don't know how many are "owned" by the main plone guys.
<Kinnison> SteveA: the tests are still running, but it won't hurt for you to start reviewing the diff at your leisure
<jordi> hey SteveA 
<SteveA> Kinnison: when do you need it for?
<Kinnison> SteveA: ideally as soon as possible
<Kinnison> SteveA: It will block stuff I could otherwise be working on as of about tomorrow night
<SteveA> ok, so i can do it tonight or during the day tomorrow
<Kinnison> thanks
<Kinnison> I imagine that celso and myself will be producing many branches for review over this and next week
<Kinnison> I think we've got three up for review so far :-)
<kiko> carlos, are we sure this is the last piece of data that needs to be updated?
<kiko> should we test more?
<carlos> kiko, We are going to test it on staging, but I think it should work, yes
<kiko> I mean, test the current data for any other issues
<carlos> kiko, From the debug session I had
<kiko> yes?
<carlos> I think the whitespace problem should be fixed
<carlos> kiko, martin gave me a list of changes with other minor issues that I'm fixing now
<kiko> carlos, that are reflected in our code or in the database contents?
<carlos> mostly code
<carlos> at least I haven't see anything related to DB contents
<kiko> mdz says that pitti says that both files and the language pack itself needs-work -- is anything there looking very bad?
<jordi> carlos: ok, just sent off a looong e-mail.
<jordi> please havea look to see if I goofed something (it's the plone reply)
<carlos> kiko, the only stopper issue I know is the whitespace problem and all the review-breezy-* potemplates that from time to time I'm fixing
<kiko> okay
<carlos> kiko, the others problems pitti told me that are not a big issue and he can workaround it until we fix them (but I will fix them anyway this week)
<kiko> thanks carlos 
<carlos> np
<kiko> carlos, one question.
<kiko> carlos, why does the msgfmt issue block the whole export?
<carlos> kiko, it does not blocks the export
<carlos> kiko, it blocks the use of the export
<kiko> why?
<carlos> as the needed .mo files cannot be generated
<carlos> because msgfmt fails
<kiko> but .mo-files aren't /required/
<kiko> I mean
<carlos> and there are lots of files with htat problem
<carlos> kiko, they are
<carlos> kiko, it's what you find inside a language pack
<kiko> we generate language packs with missing translations
* kiko strangles carlos 
<kiko> I KNOW
<kiko> that's not what I was saying
* carlos hides
<kiko> I just meant that you didn't need to block the /whole/ export because of failing msgfmt runs
<kiko> you'd end up with a pretty small langpack, but that could be verified further
<kiko> I just want to avoid us discovering we need some other major fix because we didn't look ahead in the process
<carlos> kiko, we have language packs now
<carlos> but using the same .po files that are imported into Rosetta
<kiko> have you installed one to see how bad it looks?
<carlos> so they are more complete
<kiko> yeah yeah
<carlos> then?
<kiko> I want to know what about the language packs that /we/ generate
<sabdfl> Kinnison: you asked about the spec tracker? yes
<carlos> kiko, it's easier to use the original .po files instead of try to filter out the broken ones from Rosetta and merge them again
<sabdfl> Kinnison: do you have a sec to speak by phone?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Aye, I was asking what the uniqueness was on the short names
<Kinnison> sabdfl: sure, I'm at home
<sabdfl> Kinnison: it's unique within a product or a distro
<carlos> kiko, martin did those scripts before we were able to export anything
<Kinnison> sabdfl: cool
<Kinnison> ivoks! cprov's favourite person!
<kiko> heh
<Kinnison> sabdfl: feel free to ring any time, I'm gonna be in the kitchen with the portable phone
<cprov> ivoks: hey,  did get the comments on your bug ?
<ivoks> hi
<ivoks> cprov: no, any good news? :)
<cprov> ivoks: depends your point of view .
<ivoks> i'm listening
<cprov> ivoks: you should be reading, malone still get more friendly every day, enjoy the tour !
<cprov> ivoks: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1972 dup of 1979
<ivoks> ah, i'm not cc on that bug :((
<salgado> aha!
<ivoks> ok, if it such trubble, i could create new key, and sign it with this key :)
<cprov> kiko: shouldn't we transport the CC/reporter of dup bugs to the main one ?
<ivoks> trouble even
<salgado> bradb-lunch, kiko, if I'm CCed to bug XX and it's marked as a dupe of YY, shouldn't I be made CC in YY?
<kiko> cprov, bugzilla does that; I'm not sure it's the best solution, but we can file a bug on the issue
<ivoks> there, i helped with two bugs with one strike :)
<cprov> ivoks: we are going to support it sometime (aka next month)
<ivoks> ok
<cprov> kiko: yup
<ivoks> thanks guys
<kiko> enjoy ivoks 
<cprov> sabdfl: Kinnison is anxious to receive your call ... he needs to prepare the dinner, We're starving here ;)
<kiko> cprov, we're still in meeting
* cprov lilo the IRC spammer
<cprov> kiko: sorry, I thought it has already finished. 
<sabdfl> cprov, Kinnison: start, will call in a few minutes
<sabdfl> and interrupt your dinner. sorry.
<Kinnison> No problems
<cprov> sabdfl: actually it's not prepared, I would not complain to be interrupt ... 
* Kinnison nods
* Kinnison is starting the preparation now
<Kinnison> We're having parboiled pork loin with chili, lime, ginger and mustard. Served with charlotte potatoes, steamed vegetables and a creme-fraiche jus.
<Kinnison> (or, in other words... pork, tats and veg)
<sabdfl> dude
<sabdfl> you're making me hungry
* Kinnison grins
<Kinnison> One day we'll have "The Great Lunchpad Cookoff"
<kiko> I read Coffin
<kiko> I think I shouldn't have fogotten my glasses
* Kinnison laughs
* cprov can't talk about food, so hungry he is ...leave the room
* Kinnison is starving cprov, making him work for his dinner
<Kinnison> bwuahahahaha
* Kinnison is t3h_ev1l!
* cprov is out ^^
<SteveA> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> so, i'm working out of the pov offices now
<jordi> kiko, ping
<SteveA> what do you think about spending a day this week there?
<kiko> jordi?
<jordi> kiko: can you add Ubuntu Hungarian translators to Ubuntu translators?
<jordi> we forgot to do this at some point.
<BjornT> SteveA: sure, sounds good. tomorrow or on friday?
<kiko> jordi, sure thing
<jordi> thanks man
<SteveA> shall we say Friday?  tomorrow has got various meetings for me
<SteveA> i'll just ping the pov guys to check
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> there's even a spare office chair, because gintas is away
<jordi> kiko: will it be feasible that I get perms to do this kind of stuff in the future?
<SteveA> do you know where it is?
<SteveA> sierakausko 30a-17
<BjornT> SteveA: ok, friday is fine by me. yeah i know wher it is, unless they moved to a new place recently?
<kiko> jordi, it's crack because you need to be a launchpad admin to do most of this stuff, but maybe in the future, I'd love it
<SteveA> not evenkos any more
<jordi> kiko: yeah, I mean tweak that stuff so a Rosetta admin can do this particular case.
<SteveA> nice large office on the ground floor, rather than small smelly office on the first floor
<jordi> kiko: tell me when it's done and I'll fire off the email
<BjornT> SteveA: oh, ok. don't know where it is, i'll check on a map, though
<SteveA> not far from savanori
<SteveA> not far from the cocacola plaza cinema
<SteveA> 15 mins walk from savanoriu rimi
<bradb> SteveA: got a few mins to discuss a few design decisions?
<SteveA> bradb: i will have in 10 mins.  okay?
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> you will have my full attention on the hour
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-translators/+members
<kiko> jordi?
<kiko> why is everybody deactivated?
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah found it. great, i need to visit a store at m.k ciurlionio anyway :)
<kiko> jordi, I don't see why I should add the hungarian translators to remove them again..
<jordi> kiko: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/groups/ubuntu-translators/+appoint
<jordi> I guess that people/ url is somethign old that should be cleaned up
<kiko> oh
<kiko> jordi, can you file a bug on "cannot deprecate a group"?
<jordi> sure
<kiko> thanks
<jordi> should I file a bug about no UI to completely remove someone from a group?
<jordi> ie, I shouldn't be "deactivated" in Greek, Georgian or Hungarian
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/jordi
<jordi> I should not be there.
<kiko> jordi, yes, file a bug on the UI being misleading
<jordi> k. at least admins should be able to do that
<kiko> well, we don't need UI to really remove, but we do need to tweak the UI to not suggest you're still a member
<jordi> nod
<jordi> I don't see why we shouldn't make a difference between "deactivated" and "removed". If I keep creating groups I'll end up in a zillion
<jordi> done
<carlos> jordi, I raised that issue already
<carlos> salgado, told me that he was going to work on it soon, not sure if to fix it or to talk about the needed changes
<SteveA> bradb: ?
<bradb> SteveA: right
<jordi> carlos: nod
<kiko> carlos, jordi: salgado's not here for the next three weeks, forget him! <wink>
<carlos> kiko, ok
<jordi> oh dude, what a slacker
<kiko> and jordi, carlos is NOT HERE EITHER until some language packs show up shiny as ever!
<carlos> kiko, :-P
<carlos> poor jordi, he feels the pain of my errors...
<jordi> kiko: k. I will just interact with people who know the subtle pronunciation of "POP THE TRUNK"
<jordi> yeah man
<jordi> and the inability to do much of my tasks.
<carlos> jordi, if you give me wireless access at Terra mitica or a DSL line outside the city..... I could work on weekends
<jordi> no way man. You don't need computers during weekends
<carlos> jordi, :-)
<carlos> jordi, dude, your irc client sucks, you don't see the /msg
<jordi> no dude
<jordi> my window manager doesn't do transparency!!!1
<kiko> carlos, can I give you a phone call?
<carlos> jordi, :-P
<carlos> kiko, sure
<carlos> kiko, do you have my land phone number?
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<kiko> Kinnison, can I call you later?
<kiko> or cprov 
<cprov> kiko: yup, call when you have time
<kiko> thanks dude
<sivang> has anyone seen mpt ?
<carlos> ooh, I cannot believe we wrote this code:
<carlos> results = POMsgIDSighting.select('''
<carlos>             pluralform = 1 AND
<carlos>             potmsgset IN (SELECT id FROM POTMsgSet WHERE potemplate = %d)
<carlos>             ''' % self.id)
<carlos> a nested query instead of a join!
<SteveA> the hardcoded '1' is worrisome
* carlos fixes that
<sivang> carlos: woooa ;-)
<sabdfl> SteveA: how do i make a Choice widget that will display a text box?
<sabdfl> need a bug selector
<SteveA> you want to select one thing out of a large selection, so you want the input to be a text box rather than radio buttons?
<sabdfl> currently, am using an Int() schema, but that means having to validate it all over the show
<SteveA> if so, that's what vocabularies are for
<sabdfl> i want to create a Bug vocabulary, that displays the textbox, and validates it
<sabdfl> i can't find the glue that goes from vocab, to presentation
<sabdfl> the widget definition, i think
<SteveA> with vocabularies, that glue is more complex
<sabdfl> can i use an Int() with a vocab?
<jordi> sabdfl: did you see my privmsg before? No hurry, just want to know when we can do it.
<SteveA> it is a multi-adapter on the vocabulary type and various stuff i can't remember right now
<sabdfl> jordi: no, sorry, i logged off and must have lost it
<SteveA> that's a good question.
<SteveA> i don't think you can use a standard Int field with a vocabulary-aware widget
<SteveA> because the field needs to know about its vocabulary
<sabdfl> Int() doesn't accept vocabulary=
<SteveA> it would need a special kind of Int field that uses a vocabulary
<SteveA> for its allowed / present values
<sabdfl> should i use a constraint instead?
<sabdfl> hmm.. actually, i'd much rather have a vocabulary
<sabdfl> because then i get a real bug on the other side, not an int
<SteveA> i can see how a vocabulary makes sense there
<sabdfl> where is the widget for IHugeVocabulary defined?
<SteveA>   <!-- Define the widget used by Choice fields that use huge vocabularies -->
<SteveA>   <view
<SteveA>     type="zope.publisher.interfaces.browser.IBrowserRequest"
<SteveA>     for="zope.schema.interfaces.IChoice
<SteveA>       canonical.launchpad.vocabularies.IHugeVocabulary"
<SteveA>     provides="zope.app.form.interfaces.IInputWidget"
<SteveA>     factory="canonical.widgets.SinglePopupWidget"
<SteveA>     permission="zope.Public"
<SteveA>     />
<SteveA> canonical/launchpad/vocabularies/configure.zcml
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> interesting
<sabdfl> someone has been down this road before
<sabdfl> there is a canonical.widgets.BugWidget
<SteveA> multiadapter on the field type and the vocab type
<sabdfl> but
<sabdfl> why is that not linked to an obvious vocab?
<SteveA> the widget appears to be used only in a single edit form
<SteveA> in bug.zcml
<sabdfl> yes... but it doesn't appear to do any vocab-style validation
<sabdfl> what i want is a choice that renders as a textbox
<mdz> BjornT: ping?
<BjornT> mdz: pong
<mdz> BjornT: I was wondering if you could show me the malone email interface
<SteveA> you can do validation that it is a real bug number without using a vocab, of course
<SteveA> so, maybe that widget, with an additional constraint on the field?
<BjornT> mdz: could it wait until tomorrow? it's quite late here, and i plan to put up some user documentation then.
<mdz> BjornT: sure, but I sleep during your day
<mdz> BjornT: please do mail me a pointer to the documentation when you have it, though
<BjornT> mdz: at what time do you usally start to work? i can shift my working hours some, if needed
<mdz> BjornT: somewhere from 1500-1730 UTC typically
<mdz> I am often around late in the evening local time, but I won't be tonight
<sabdfl> mdz: here's the short version
<sabdfl> email bugnum@bugs.launchpad.net (i think... bjornt?)
<BjornT> yeah
<sabdfl> gpg sign your email
<sabdfl> ensure that your gpg key is registered in lp
<sabdfl> include a line, indented by at least one space
<sabdfl>  affects /products/foobar status fixed assignee mdz
<sabdfl> that would set the status to fixed, and assign to you... for the task on upstream foobar
<sabdfl> use /distros/ubuntu for ubuntu bug
<mdz> will a simple amil to bugnum@ come through as a comment?
<sabdfl>  /distros/ubuntu/hoary for a task to fix in hoary
<sabdfl> should do, yes
<mdz> so the only sentinel for a command is leading whitespace?
<sabdfl> yes, i believe so, and a command word
<BjornT> yeah, that's right
<mdz> sounds risky; English text could be interpreted as commands
<SteveA> did you consider "- command" rather than " command" ?
<mdz> I have some bugs assigned to me in malone
<mdz> is it expected that the "overview" page, the first one I see when I login to launchpad, is empty?
<mdz> hmm, apparently not, because if I click over to the Bugs tab and then back to Overview, it's filled out
<mdz> https://launchpad.net/malone/assigned gives me " Sorry, a system error occurred"
* SteveA --> home
<salgado> https://launchpad.net/people/mdz/+assignedbugs should give you a summary of the bugs assigned to you, assuming your laundhpad name is mdz
<mdz> salgado: I got to the above url by logging in, clicking the "bugs" tab and clicking the "assigned bug reports" link
<mdz> https://launchpad.net/people/mdz/+assignedbugs does indeed work better
<salgado> mdz, yes, these two pages are going to be merged into a single one. right now both of them are not really useful
<bradb> SteveA: i put up BugInContext on the wiki and will add a little snippet tomorrow (i'd like to actually do a quick implementation here to get a feel for how decorates and such works before writing an example snippet that uses it)
#launchpad 2005-09-06
<lifeless_> morning
<interalia> it sucks to be at work at 8 in the morning
<lifeless> its great when that means @home on the couch.
<lifeless> kiko: ping
<kiko> lifeless, yeah?
<kiko> lifeless, my baz situation is terrible :-(
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, I issue:
<kiko-zzz> baz branch rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0 christian.reis@canonical.com--lozenge/launchpad--trivialities--0
<kiko-zzz> lifeless, it eats up 900MB and then blows up
<kiko-zzz> with COTM and 1.4.2
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: ouch
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: do a baz library-add rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/arch-pqm--main--0: merge in community contributions r=bjornt (patch-27: robert.collins@canonical.com)
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: try again now, I've fiddled stuff on chinstrap to help
<lifeless> whats the ubuntu keyserver called ?
<elmo> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> elmo: yah, figured that out :0
<Lathiat_> Is it known that the various links the launchpad-integration stuff pull up dont work? (cant see a bug but more wondering if its just not implemented yet), ex: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/gnome-panel/+translate
<spiv> Looks like a dumb bug, actually :/
<Lathiat_> and the firefox link ends up with "page not found"
<spiv> AssertionError: No page title in canonical.launchpad.pagetitles for sourcepackage_translate
<Lathiat_> ex: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/firefox/+gethelp
<stub> Bah - I''ve just been working on improving script logging and realized it is a use case for the old Librarian API where the Librarian creates the LibraryFileAlias and LibraryFileContent records and commits rather than the client :-P
<lifeless> rotfl
<stub> spiv: Am I correct in that the Librarian will still generate the db records if you don't send the File-Content-Id or File-Alias-Id headers (as the docstring I'm reading suggest)?
<stub> spiv: And if so, any thoughts on how to expose this in ILibrarianClient ? addFile returns the LibraryFileAlias, so it isn't approprate and we would need another method to stuff a file into the Librarian and return the URL (which has different transaction semantics of course, since the file will exist in the database but the client can't see it yet)
<jblack> which one bet bzr would be dogfooding? 
<lifeless> jblack: translation ?
<jblack> lifeless vs kiko bet. One of you two gets pie in the face, depending upon bzr dogfooding or not. 
<lifeless> upon canonical dogfooding bzr for rocketfuel development
<lifeless> bzr already dogfoods itself ;0
<jblack> Yes. Who's bet which way? 
<lifeless> I'm one the 'it will be done' side of the bet
<jblack> Poor kiko
<spiv> stub: So, yes, the librarian still supports both ways.
* lifeless hopes so
<spiv> (although up till now the plan was to slowly phase out the server-side ID generation...)
<stub> I'm thinking of adding 'stuffFile' as a method to ILibrarianUploadClient which stuffs a file into the Librarian so it won't get rolled back. I can't think of a better name ;-/
<spiv> stub: Yeah, a method that just returns the IDs and/or URL would make sense.
<spiv> stub: And to retrieve the file, a 'getStuffed' method ;)
<stub> spiv: The use case I have is I want to stuff the tracebacks into the Librarian instead of spitting them out, which will greatly improve our cronjob spam. 
<stub> hehe...
<stub> (so one extra line - the url - insteead of a dozen)
<lifeless> or a hundred
<lifeless> sweet
<spiv> stub: Hey, cute trick :)
<stub> Any better names, or will I go with stuffFile (with an XXX saying it should be renamed to something that describes the difference in transaction handling between it and its couterpart addFile, and why they must return different things)
<spiv> stub: Hmm.
<lifeless> so maybe 'serverAddFile' ?
<lifeless> or remoteAddFile
<lifeless> or justTakeTheFuckingFile
<spiv> Or add a serverOnlyDB=True flag to addFile.
<spiv> Although that feels a bit wrong.
<stub> storeTheFuckingFileNowDammitSheIsGoingToBlow
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> I vote the blow
<spiv> Even though it doesn't change the return types at all, just most of the implementation ;)
<stub> spiv: We need a new method since the return types will be different (can't return a LibraryFileAlias as it isn't yet visible to the client)
<spiv> stub: Hm, it looks to me like it's returning ints, not objects.
<spiv> Or I'm looking at the wrong layer :)
<stub> eh? Oh. If I returned an int, it would be a useless one. A URL is useful straight away, unlike the id.
<spiv> Yeah, if you use getUtility(ILibrarianClient).addFile(...) you'll get an int.  Hmm, annoyingly it ditches the content id, only returns the alias id, so you can't reconstruct the URL... looks like a new method is the way to go, then.
<spiv> But a method on ILibrarianClient makes sense, rather than ILibraryFileAliasSet (because you don't want it to return an ILibraryFileAlias)
<spiv> stub: Can you make a note somewhere on the LibrarianTransactions spec about this?  The "Future directions" there is assuming this is a YAGNI.
<stub> spiv: line 140 of lib/canonical/librarian/web.py seems to indicate that the librarian assumes a 1:1 relationship between libraryfilealias and libraryfilecontent
<stub> spiv: Actually, make that lib/canonical/librarian/db.py line 22
<stub> That method cannot be implemented with the current signature
* spiv lokos
<spiv> looks, rather
<spiv> stub: All that assumes is that (contentID, filename) is unique in LibraryFileAlias.  That's not assuming 1:1 between alias and content.
<stub> That is an incorrect assumtion
<spiv> Yeah, it is.
<spiv> (it used to be ok)
<stub> It has never been ok
<stub> I'm just poking it a bit on my branch  to see if that is the only case and if it is a simple fix 
<spiv> Well, it used to be intentional.  The design thinking behind that decision might not have been ok, though ;)
<spiv> At a glance, it shouldn't be too hard to fix.
<spiv> And will almost certainly involve removing much more code than needs to be added.
<spiv> The main addition looks to be that LibrarianStorage will need a 'getAlias(aliasID) -> LibraryFileAlias' or similar method for c.l.web.LibraryFileAliasResource to use instead of getFileAlias.
<SteveA> hi
<stub> morning
<sabdfl> SteveA: morning
<SteveA> hi mark
<sabdfl> SteveA: is it possible to have a required: for a particular dbschema value?
<sabdfl> like context/status/enum:CLOSED
<SteveA> do you want to show something on a page only when a dbschema has a particular value?
<SteveA> i'm trying to understand what you are asking.  it doesn't make sense to me yet.
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> <li tal:condition="context/status/enum:CLOSED"><a href="+reopen">Reopen this Ticket</a></li>
<sabdfl> is what i'd like
<SteveA> i see
<sabdfl> though enum: is ugly
<SteveA> enum-value-is:CLOSED ?
<SteveA> the way you'd do that now is either write a method on the view class to say isClosedTicket(), and use view/isClosedTicket in your tal:condition
<SteveA> or use a python: expression in the page template
<SteveA> it would be quite easy and quick to add enum:CLOSED or enum-value-is:CLOSED
<SteveA> that returns a boolean, etc.
<SteveA> say, 50 loc max with another 50 lines of doctest documentation
<SteveA> sabdfl: decide on a name, and i'll do it this morning while i'm still waking up properly ;-)
<sabdfl> enum-value
<SteveA> so, tal:condition="context/status/enum-value:CLOSED"
<sabdfl> moin moin, Keybuk
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes please
<Keybuk> heyhey
<SteveA> sabdfl: underway
<sabdfl> guys, i need good names for the support ticket tracker, and the spec tracker
<sabdfl> are we tracking bugs on rosetta, malone, rest-of-launchpad, or are they all launchpad?
<SteveA> i tend to say to people "hey, have you considered using launchpad as your bugtracker for FooProject"
<SteveA> but, i say "have you considered using Rosetta to translate BarProject"
<SteveA> so, i think launchpad spec tracker, lauchpad ticket tracker, are good names
<SteveA> (or other names in that slightly dull ilk)
<SteveA> Keybuk: any idea why this might be?
<SteveA> steve@zeus8 /scratch/dists/launchpad $ baz archive-mirror
<SteveA> corrupt archive found (mname and mirror_of mismatch). sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/steve.alexander@canonical.com name steve.alexander@canonical.com mirror_of sure
<SteveA> Unable to connect to any mirror for archive steve.alexander@canonical.com
* SteveA looks into it more.
<SteveA> these seem to involve some of the things i had to change with jblack yesterday, to get my archives resigned
<Keybuk> SteveA: the archive is registered in ~/.arch-params/archives/<SOMETHING> but if you go contact the archive, it's =meta-info/name is something else
<SteveA> stevea@chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/steve.alexander@canonical.com/=meta-info$ cat name
<SteveA> steve.alexander@canonical.com
<Keybuk> uh
<Keybuk> =meta-info/mirror
<Keybuk> sorry
<Keybuk> $ cp name mirror -- should fix it
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> Keybuk: nice.  it works.  thank you.
<SteveA> sabdfl: enum values are sometimes None, iirc.  So, you'll want to be able to say enum-value:None I think.
<sabdfl> SteveA: as a special case, yes
<sabdfl> stub: please could you look at mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com/launchpad--helpme--0 ?
<sabdfl> patch 25-97-0?
<sabdfl> adds a few tables, and some minor tweaks (index, and some extra fields on product)
<sabdfl> has comments.sql too
<SteveA> darn, None is a bit awkward in that it is lossy.  With any other kind of dbschema item, i can inspect it, and ask it for what are valid values for it.  For None, I don't even know that it came from a dbschema value, so it has to just two possibilities: enum-value/None or enum-value/(anything else).
<SteveA> on reflection, i'd prefer not to have None in dbschema, but allow the value of a dbschema item to be None, so it is NULL in the database, yet have it refered to in code as a standard dbschema item.
<SteveA> (a future refactoring perhaps)
<SteveA> still, easy to work around now.  but, we lose some error checking in the case of None.
<sabdfl> we don't really need NULL dbschema items
<sabdfl> stub: pls ack on the db patch?
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> hi carlos
<SteveA> sabdfl: tracked down the bug in page templates that doesn't allow '-' in page templates.  proposed a fix on the zope3 / page templates list, and with fred drake (maintainer).  enum-values branch up for review.  some minor improvements since you merged.
<SteveA> back to menus ;-)
<lifeless> damn I'm good. pqm using config-manager now passes tests.
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: prepare for a PIE.
<lifeless> now for getting configs from bzr branches.
<cprov> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> cprov: pong
<cprov> jamesh: do have any ETA for review my branches in you queue ?
<SteveA> aw crap
<SteveA> people have added in YET MORE WARNINGS
<SteveA> i'm going to fix the existing ones, or get other people to fix them, and make warnings into errors when running tests
<lifeless> warnings from your db nazi ?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> just warnings
<SteveA> warnings about ambiguous sql query results
<SteveA> i fixed all of them before brazil
<SteveA> well, salgado fixed some
<SteveA> now they're back
<SteveA> BjornT, bradb-away : these all seem to be in malone code
* BjornT takes a look
<SteveA> The method BugTaskReleaseTargetingView.createTargetedTasks
<SteveA> request url: http://localhost:9000/distros/debian/+bugs/1/+target
<SteveA> The method PersonView.setUpAssignedBugTasksToShow
<SteveA> request url: http://localhost:9000/people/sabdfl/+assignedbugs
<SteveA> The method PersonView.__call__
<SteveA> request url: http://localhost:9000/people/sabdfl/+assignedbugs
<SteveA> <string>:1: UserWarning: Getting a slice of an unordered set is unpredictable.
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> the last one is almost certainly from a system doc test or a page test
<SteveA> the others are in code and need sorting out
<cprov> SteveA: Soyuz has some critical queries as well.
<SteveA> critical?
<BjornT> SteveA: ok. i didn't add those, but i can take a quick look to see if it's easy to fix
* lifeless feels dirty
<SteveA> okay.  do you know if brad added those?
<stub> sabdfl: ack.
<SteveA> once these are all fixed, we can make the warnings errors so that they won't occur again.
<stub> sabdfl: Please stick review requests on the wiki so I can't lose them ;)
<BjornT> SteveA: i'm not sure, but he did the release targeting, so i'd assume he added them.
<cprov> SteveA: they generate lot of random warnings and are slow, they need polishing 
<SteveA> cprov: i don't see the warnings when i run tests
<SteveA> cprov: are they not in RF yet?
<cprov> SteveA: they are, soyuz is not entirely  tested atm.
<SteveA> well, that's shite.
<SteveA> if there's no tests, then the code is kinda broken by default.
<cprov> SteveA: indeed, we can't trust
<SteveA> we need to know the extent of the problem
<SteveA> like, what modules / classes / functions are not tested
<SteveA> list these, so we know how big the problem is
<SteveA> right now, i have no idea how much of a problem this is, or how much work it is to rectify
<cprov> SteveA: I totally agree and feel the same about soyuz code, it's generally bronken and we don't know it, it's always a surprise.
<SteveA> okay.  we must organise an audit.
<SteveA> if we don't know exactly what the problem is, we can't fix it
<Kinnison> Indeed. Rolling this into the meeting item I suggested in /msg seems like a good plan
* cprov is happy with this decision 
<SteveA> separate item
<SteveA> it
<SteveA> is on the agenda
<Kinnison> okay
<sabdfl> stub: is there a place to stick dba-only reviews?
<SteveA> end of PendingReviews page
<SteveA> there is a DBA section
<sabdfl> ah. cool. thanks
<BjornT> SteveA: in PersonView.setUpAssignedBugTasksToShow there's an XXX about the warning, no author, though...
<SteveA> argh
<SteveA> how does this stuff get past review?!
<BjornT> well, it's not impossible that it was one of kiko's trivials
<sabdfl> stub: added to wiki
<sabdfl> jamesh: ping
* stub wonders wtf has happened to his sound again???
<jamesh> sabdfl: yeah?
<sabdfl> jamesh: howdy. please could you take a look at the Specification infrastructure that i landed last week, and ping me so we can have a quick chat about a bof-o-matic scheduler?
<sabdfl> database/specification*
<sabdfl> shows up on product and distribution as a "Specs" tab, and also an "Add Feature Specification" action item
<jamesh> okay
<stub> sabdfl: Do you want constraints on the ticketing table, eg. only assigned to a distribution/sourcepackagename or a product? Or can a ticket be opened on 1 product and 1 sourcepackage/distro simultaneously
<BjornT> SteveA: i can fix the first warning. the other i'm not sure exactly how to fix, they were added by salgado, though.
<SteveA> okay.  please do fix the first one
<SteveA> we can talk together about the others, and with salgado, later today or tomorrow when you're at pov
<sabdfl> stub: see the comments :-)
<sabdfl> but yes, i was planning to relax that constraint
<sabdfl> a sort of "push upstream" feature
<jordi> stub: saw my request to remove some English po files from plone?
<sabdfl> probably from distro -> upstream more than from upstream -> distro(s)
<jordi> stub: please ignore it
<stub> jordi: ok.
<stub> jordi: I wasn't sure if it was possible anyway without much work ;)
<stub> sabdfl: The commends said the constraint, so I just added them in. Shall we leave them there and drop them if we add that feature?
<jordi> stub: hmm. that's not cool. At some point i'll need it for real :)
<lifeless> jamesh: is your review-branch script source around somewhere ?
<lifeless> jamesh: I want to bzrify it
<stub> jordi: Probably best if we add a feature to hide or deactivate them (which means we get too keep all the information linked to them).
<jamesh> lifeless: james.henstridge@canonical.com--2004/pending-reviews--devel--0
<sabdfl> stub: +1 on hiding pofiles rather than removing them
<sabdfl> they will Just Come Back (tm)
<jordi> yup. As long as people can't click on them to translate the Evil Useless PO.. :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Final bits for launchpad-buildd package 2 (patch-2336: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> Meeting-00:55
<jblack> stevea: Here? 
<SteveA> #canonical-meeting
<vinsci> morning, carlos
<carlos> vinsci, morning
<sabdfl> ddaa: before we meet next week, please could you clear out IBranch so that it looks more like ITicket, and we can start using it immediately?
<sabdfl> i think you'll need to move it to IPyBazBranch or something, to free up the namespace
<sabdfl> err... no ddaa
<sabdfl> morning salgado
<salgado> yo sabdfl!
<salgado> stub, around?
<sabdfl> morning niemeyer
<sabdfl> niemeyer: can we take some time to catch up today? in the next two hours or so, before i head to south africa?
<stub> salgado: yes
<SteveA> launchpad meeting in 25 mins
<niemeyer> Good morning!
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Sure!
<niemeyer> sabdfl: I'll be a little bit off today because I'm installing Ubuntu on the notebook, but we can certainly do that
<niemeyer> SteveA: Where's the meeting? Here?
<salgado> stub, can you hold the production tag until (your) tomorrow morning, and review the shipit DB patch for me? (I really need to get this in the next rollout)
<SteveA> niemeyer: yes, here
<SteveA> niemeyer: lasts exactly 45 minutes
<niemeyer> Ok.. my /home/niemeyer backup should be finished by then.. :-)
<stub> salgado: ok
<Kinnison> stub: what is your tomorrow morning?
* Kinnison has a patch he wants to get into RF which explicitly shouldn't go into production this cycle
<salgado> stub, here's the last version of the patch. it's not going to be changed before I merge everything. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileyzrigW.html
<stub> Kinnison: Probably about 16 hours time
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Please, ping me when you're ready
<Kinnison> salgado: any idea when you'll be okay to merge?
<salgado> Kinnison, it has to be in less than 10 hours, so that's what will be
<stub> salgado: You got comments for me to look at too?
<carlos> stub, did you see my email about the whitespace migration script?
<salgado> stub, oh, shit. I forgot that. will write now
<stub> carlos: yes, but havn't got there yet sorry.
<SteveA> salgado: can you talk with bjorn please about the warnings that some person/bug pages and code is generating?
<salgado> SteveA, sure. I do remember we talked about this problem though. and we didn't find what caused them
<SteveA> i thought we did, and you had a plan for fixing them
<carlos> stub, ok, if you can do that before leaving today that would be really good so I could get some data tomorrow
<SteveA> okay, i'll look into it later
<SteveA> maybe with bjorn tomorrow
<salgado> SteveA, yes, the problem is n PersonView.setUpBugTasksToShow(). there's an XXX there. but as the comment says, everything there has an oderBy
<stub> salgado: It all seems fairly clear except for ShockAndAwe, so they can be done later if you have a deadline
<salgado> stub, okay. I'll do for the shock and awe and try to do for some others. anyway I'll leave an XXX in the DB patch to remind me to do that. do you think it's a problem?
<stub> A bug report is better, and you can just describe shockandawe to me now if you would rather. 
<salgado> stub, okay. the shock and awe is the name of a program. we'll be sending some computer shops (and maybe other shops?) a letter with some information about shipit and a token. then they'll be able to login with that token (their account is already created by one of the ShipIt admins) and place a request
<SteveA> launchpad meeting soon.  /msg me items for the meeting
<stub> salgado: But what goes in the table?
<salgado> stub, ah, each row contains only the information about a specific shock and awe program, and that can be linked to the ShippingRequest table
* SteveA goes to workrave before the launchpad meeting
* Kinnison too
<sabdfl> bradb: what is your current spec pipeline?
<bradb> BugInContext (not yet approved, just wrote it yesterday, blocks BugAndTaskPageURLs) and then implement MaloneSearchResults on the other bug listings (the first merge only implements it on the sp bug listing page.) After that, it depends entirely on what else is part of MaloneOneDotZero (I did extensive gardening lately to make it easy for others to tell me what I understand 1.0 to be, what spec statuses are, etc. but haven't heard 
<kiko-zzz> GMV
<bradb> er, that is, i did extensive gardening to record what I understand MaloneOneDotZero to be, to give others a prelim. list and be able to say "yeah, that looks good" or "add this, remove this, etc."
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<kiko> so it is
<kiko> and I'm here
<SteveA> all present, please yawn^w say Aye!
<spiv> Aye!
<jblack> Aye
<carlos> Aye!
<bradb> aye
<Kinnison> Aue!
<BjornT> aye
<Kinnison> erm, s/u/i/
<salgado> aye
<cprov> here
<lifeless> aye
<cprov> aye
<SteveA> morgs sends apologies
<SteveA> daf is off sick
<SteveA> niemeyer: around?
<kiko> mpt is off sick
<SteveA> ddaa is on vacation, isn't he?
<SteveA> stub: ?
<stub> yer
<SteveA> debonzi is at university
<SteveA> anyone not accounted for?
<SteveA> as usual, /msg me extra agenda items as we go along
<kiko> SteveA, I'm giving niemeyer a ring
<SteveA> okay.  he had a phone call with mark
<SteveA> so, maybe that is still going on
<SteveA> he was around a little earlier
<jamesh> here
<SteveA> hi james
<SteveA> jordi?
<SteveA> hi mpt.  how are you feeling?
<SteveA> let's move onwards
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  - roll call
<SteveA>  - agenda
<SteveA>  - next meeting
<SteveA>  - production / staging
<SteveA>  - who can work on soyuz ui?
<SteveA>  - soyuz not tested
<kiko> niemeyer apparently wasn't notified of the meeting, so I apologize for him -- he's currently out getting a hard drive to swap into ubuntu
<SteveA>  - defining malone 1.0
<SteveA>  - three sentences
<SteveA> 
<mpt> SteveA: a bit light-headed, but better
<mpt> thanks
<SteveA> we called the roll, displayed the agenda
<SteveA> next meeting: same time next week?
<kiko> yes
<Kinnison> Aie.
<carlos> SteveA, yes
<kiko> IOW, not 22h ago
<stub> yo
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : Discussion with Launchpad users and developers. || https://launchpad.net/ || Includes Rosetta and Malone. || Developers' meeting, Thursday 8 Sep, 12:00 UTC
<cprov> yes
<SteveA>  - production / staging
<SteveA> stub: ?
* SteveA notes he forgot to mention activity reports in the agenda.  that can come after the current item
<stub> The usual. Staging running fine daily updates, production will be tagged when salgados shipit feature branch lands
* lifeless notes its a shame we dont roll out code that has been on staging for a while
<SteveA>  - activity reports
<kiko> stub, the database on staging hasn't been refreshed in a while, right?
<stub> so tomorrow or saturday I expect
* SteveA waits
<kiko> lifeless, in this particular instance, we should have -- I miscommunicated with stub
<stub> staging db should be refreshed daily
<kiko> stub, it would help if you /didn't/ cut exceptions, even for you-know-who -- policy is policy 
* kiko puts stub in dire straits
<kiko> stub, interesting -- carlos said it wasn't being refreshed because of the rosetta update
<kiko> carlos?
<carlos> kiko, I asked stub to refresh it today before next script run
<stub> I switched it back on around tuesday
<kiko> ah, okay
<niemeyer> Here! Here :-)
<carlos> perfect
<SteveA> hi niemeyer 
<SteveA> ready to move on?
<SteveA> (to stub)
<stub> yup
<SteveA>  - activity reports
<carlos> stub, please disable it again this weekend (at least until Friday night in Europe) so I can get new language packs to test latest changes
<stub> carlos: i will
<carlos> stub, thank you
* stub is up to date
<SteveA> ugly ducklings vs sailing on swan lake
<jblack> uptodate (last 2 went in 5 minutes ago)
* BjornT is up to date
* carlos is up to date
<bradb> the usual
<kiko> ugly as ugly can be, but will this time start over
<cprov> stub: any news about gina run in production ?
<mpt> up to date
* salgado is up to date too
* cprov is up
<spiv> I'm a few behind.
* Kinnison stretches his elegant white neck out, realises it's covered in swan feathers and has five simultaneous asthma attacks
* SteveA has activity reports, but not sent yet.  will send them today.
<jamesh> sending in one for yesterday (restarting)
<SteveA> zappa!
<SteveA> anyone else?
<kiko> yourself?
<kiko> ah
<SteveA> i represented
<kiko> sorry, the /mes get me sometimes
<SteveA> okay, moving on
* jblack thumps his chest twice with his fist. RepreSENT
* niemeyer is up to date ;-)
<SteveA> as there's no bot to help out, if i missed anyone, speak up
<SteveA>  - who can work on soyuz ui?
<SteveA> so, daf was scheduled to take some time out of rosetta development to improve the soyuz pages
<kiko> nobody's really free at the moment
<SteveA> but, daf is on sick leave
<kiko> I'm interviewing for replacements
<SteveA> mark has plans to do some model refactoring in soyuz that makes the pages easier to write
<kiko> we have quite a few good prople
<SteveA> debonzi is at uni
<SteveA> interviews went well?
<kiko> prople? where did that come from?
<kiko> yes, lots of good people, too.
<lifeless> up to date
<kiko> we'll have winners declared next week, I'll have them have a phone call with you before approving
<SteveA> okay, cool.
<SteveA> so, the answer is, no soyuz ui work for a little while
<SteveA> but some end in sight
<SteveA> cprov, Kinnison: any other points on this issue?
<mpt> cprov, I started the build farm work on Tuesday, continuing that this morning
<Kinnison> For now it's not too bad
<Kinnison> Mark's model refactoring will probably have to happen before someone works on the UI
<SteveA> okay, that's at least a week off happening
<SteveA> even at mark's speed
<Kinnison> Indeed.
<SteveA> moving on...
<SteveA>  - soyuz not tested
<cprov> mpt: great, do what you think is necessary to get it ready for review as soon as possible, I'm having merge conflicts on it  
<Kinnison> This is a big task
<SteveA> large chunks of soyuz are NOT TESTED
<SteveA> this is simply awful
<Kinnison> As cprov and I sprint, we are improving the tests on the backend
<mpt> cprov: I should get it done by the end of today
<Kinnison> However the UI is pretty much utterly untested
<SteveA> i propose that cprov spend some time on a mini-audit
<Kinnison> Which, as stevea says, is utterly awful
<cprov> mpt: fantastic ! you rock
<SteveA> listing pages, content classes, functions, view classes
<SteveA> and whether they are tested or not
<SteveA> so we have an idea of what coverage we have
<SteveA> and where we need to improve
<Kinnison> SteveA: This audit will be a useful thing, and I suggest it should be the first thing cprov does upon his return to brazil
<SteveA> what do you think cprov ?
* SteveA also seeks comments from others
<cprov> SteveA: uhm , it's ok 
* bradb is +1 on testing view classes. I'm doing that from this point forward (starting a couple weeks ago) in Malone.
<SteveA> bradb developed a naming pattern for the tests of view classes
<SteveA> please describe that brad
<spiv> There's a "--trace" option in test.py that can apparently generate code coverage stats.  It may assist in the auditing process?
<SteveA> yeah, i've used coverage stats before
<bradb> I've been calling doctests that test views doc/*-pages.txt
<Kinnison> coverage stats would be nice to have
<cprov> SteveA: would be nice to do it with the guy who will replace debonzi ... transfering knowledge personally. but I'm not in a position to decide it exactly now (kind of overloaded with buildd stuff)
<SteveA> but, i think unless cprov or someone else wants to look into that, we should put that off a little
<lifeless> IME writing tests for existing code is _very very_ hard.
<SteveA> writing minimal tests is very very easy
<bradb> An example of a view test would be bug-release-targeting-pages.txt, if anyone's interested
<lifeless> its hard because you don't know what the code is meant to do, or what boundary conditions to expect.
<SteveA> writing thorough tests is very very hard
<jordi> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> we don't even have minimal tests
<SteveA> hi jordi.  how are you activity reports?
<SteveA> s/you/your/
<cprov> SteveA: depends of which kind of code .. soyuz does not support easy tests other than simple pagetest, which doesn't help a lot, IMO
<SteveA> so, as bradb indicates, the convention is to have a -pages.txt file in canonical/launchpad/doc/ rather than a ...txt file
<Kinnison> pagetests will definitely be good
<SteveA> we should have a test of the basic functionality of all database classes
<SteveA> and all view classes
<jamesh> so that's doc/foo-pages.txt corresponding to browser/foo.py, right?
<SteveA> jamesh: yes
<lifeless> it would be really really nice if everyone did TDD
<niemeyer> Is there any documentation about what soyuz currently does and what we want it to do?
<bradb> jamesh: sometimes it makes sense to break it down further than that though, of course
<lifeless> its really not slower than code + test.
<spiv> lifeless: Something to schedule for UBZ?
<jamesh> bradb: okay.  I guess foo-*-pages.txt then?
<lifeless> niemeyer: wiki.launchpad.canonical.net
<lifeless> erm
<cprov> Kinnison: workarround, because when something brake you get the real taste of the bad code, spend a lot of time to fix ...
<lifeless> canonical.com
<bradb> jamesh: yes, more or less, i think
<Kinnison> aye
<SteveA> lifeless: we can agree that TDD is a very fine thing, and we should encourage / train people to do more of it.
<SteveA> lifeless: i don't want to muddy the current agenda item, though
<lifeless> ok.
<niemeyer> lifeless: So it does exist? Nice, will have a look at that later.
<SteveA> cprov: do you think it is possible to do the following for soyuz:
<SteveA>  - every page has a page test that shows at least that it gives the correct HTTP response (200 usually)
<kiko> niemeyer, well, /all/ that exists is there (well, there's also the /documentation/, but you knew that)
<SteveA>  - every database class (Foo or FooSet) has a test that shows it can be imported, got from the database, and trivially used in some way
<kiko> SteveA, shouldn't we use a bot to cover that, though?
<kiko> SteveA, is there a way of generating a list of all pages we serve on launchpad?
<SteveA>  - every view class has a test that shows it can be imported
<SteveA> kiko: for the page tests, we could automate that, but i'm asking cprov if something is feasible, not how to do it.
<stub> kiko: That involves writing a bot, whereas typing up a list of 20/30 ceck(url) lines is quick
<SteveA> kiko: cprov seemed to say that testing soyuz was not feasible.
<niemeyer> kiko: It was just a silly question.. looking for a silly yes/no answer before going out hunting docs. :-)
<kiko> oh
<SteveA> cprov: do you think those three things are basically feasible ?
<cprov> SteveA: looks useful, but I'm about to suggest group the things by functionality in launchpad/doc/ as we are doing ...
<SteveA> i'm not talking about where to put things, or how to group things
<SteveA> these tests largely do not exist for soyuz
<SteveA> so, i'm setting a baseline of test coverage for soyuz
<cprov> SteveA:  a minimal of indexing sense, just to make the this easier for future
<SteveA> that does not involve any particular reverse-engineering of what the test should be
<cprov> SteveA: the simple answer is: yes, something like this is feasible
<SteveA> and does not require the bureaucracy of an audit with a wiki page table
<SteveA> okay, please file a bug on getting that base-line done.
<kiko> stub, well, a bot to access a list of pages and check the error response code is something I could do in a minute
* kiko has code to do that already anyway
<kiko> but my question is -- is there infrastructure to generate a list of URLs for the current instance?
<cprov> SteveA: I can file a bug, but I'm not in touch of it until finish the buildd sprint, is it ok ? 
<SteveA> it isn't really a bot, but something that can import the http() method used in page tests
<kiko> right
<SteveA> and use it based on some calculation of urls
<SteveA> i think that would be useful in addition to the usual page tests
<kiko> is the calculation of urls non-trivial?
<niemeyer> kiko: There's also mechanoid, if something fancier is needed.
<SteveA> but, our page tests have like paragraphs and stuff
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> I'm talking about a trivial HTTP status reporter
<SteveA> we're getting some nice pagetest stuff from upstream zope real soon now
<stub> lib/canonical/launchpad/pagetests/standalone/xx-notfound-traversals.txt
<kiko> stub, well, that's a manually kept list
<SteveA> cprov: yes, filing the bug and doingn later is fine, provided the bug says exactly what the plan is.
<kiko> can /anyone/ answer my question?
<SteveA> kiko: i have a few suggestions on how to do it
<SteveA> kiko: can we takl about it later?
<kiko> sure.
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> kiko: can you write said "all page status testing" code, and we'll talk about how?
<stub> kiko: We want the manual list too to ensure stuff doesn't disappear accidently unless we can generate a list of what shoud be there rather than crawl what is there.
<SteveA> i think it will be a valuable thing to catch basic errors where there aren't enough tests
<kiko> yes
<SteveA> i agree we want a "manual" pagetest in addition
<kiko> stub, I understand your point, but we need both, really
<kiko> a manual list of URLs is usefu
<SteveA> can i move on?
<kiko> l
<kiko> yes
<SteveA>  - defining malone 1.0
<stub> kiko: The crawler could generate a list, and we just rerun the crawler to regenerate it occasionally
<SteveA> brad asks about defining "malone 1.0" in more detail
<SteveA> and pinning things down
<kiko> okay
<kiko> that's really on my plate
<SteveA> can i get kiko and brad to talk about that, maybe next week?
<kiko> well
<kiko> I haven't concerned myself completely with that yet because I know that brad has enough for the following weeks
<kiko> I am concerned however whether BjornT has been helping brad get these tasks done
<bradb> I'm free to talk about it whenever. The wiki is yours for the taking.
<kiko> I need to move the wiki to the spectracker
<cprov> SteveA: bug # 2017
<kiko> it's a lot of specs
<SteveA> thanks cprov
<BjornT> kiko: i've been helping, and i also have a few things assigned to me that i will do this coming week
<bradb> kiko: Haven't looked at the spec machine much, but that sounds like it will be a better way to workflow and see this stuff presenting in an easy-to-manage way.
<kiko> okay
<cprov> SteveA: yup
<kiko> BjornT, bradb's been in need of someone to pair on him for a design discussion on how to go forward with the structure for the bug and status pages/portlets
<kiko> you know the architecture well and are a smart thinker, you really should be a part of it
<BjornT> sure
<kiko> BjornT, IOW if bradb's hampered for a lack of design discussion, it's /your/ responsibility <wink>
<BjornT> kiko: isn't it better if brad comes to me and ask for help instead? ;)
<kiko> no
<bradb> I'll have a code snippet added to BugInContext, which will make it easier for others to understand what is one of the most challenging problems to solve in the new URL structure, that I've seen.
<kiko> it's better if you stay in touch with him daily -- you are a team, not a helpdesk
<bradb> (i.e. I'll have that ready not long after the meeting.)
<kiko> I haven't forgotten your specs, bradb -- it's on my desk
<kiko> we can move on
<bradb> BjornT: One thing that would be really useful is to press for those branches to get reviewed. I think.
<bradb> But that's a side discussion, please feel free to continue.
<SteveA> okay, last thing on today's agenda:  three sentences.
<SteveA> let's go
<bradb> DONE: Landed portlet mania, round I. Got round II (edit pages) into a review queue. Landed MaloneSearchResults. Landed a fix for +hctstatus raising an exception (with test.) Some work on URLs. Wrote BugInContext spec after finally having come up with what I think is a sane context for the new bugish/tasky page.
<mpt> DONE: bugfixes, LaunchpadMenus specs, actions portlet cleanup, buildfarm work
<mpt> TODO: finish buildfarm work, spec tracker cleanup, LaunchpadMenus
<mpt> HINDRANCES: none (modulo LaunchpadMenus reimplementation)
<bradb> TODO: Get BugInContext approved and land reconstruct Malone from the URL demolition. Possibly/hopefully implement a request/launchbag:foo TALES adapter. Nag BjornT to review portlet mania, round II.
<SteveA> <jblack> Past: advocacy (4/5), coding (1/10), support (1/5)
<SteveA> <jblack> Future: advocacy (4/5), coding (1/10), support (1/5)
<SteveA> <jblack> Blockers: No time for supermirror.
<bradb> BLOCKED: BugInContext approval (blocked on whoever is required to review the braindump for approval.) request/launchbag:foo (to help with BugAndTaskPageURLs portlet code on pages hanging off *Set contexts) will require discussion with SteveA.
<Kinnison> DONE: Prep, and sprinting
<spiv> DONE: Reviews, add --stop-on-first-failure to test.py, figure out how TacTestSetup can fail and fix it, various ad hoc things on irc.
<spiv> TODO: Priority: help get through the review backlog.  Work on TeamLogin & SupermirrorFilesystemHierarchy.
<spiv> BLOCKED: No.
<kiko> TODO: check rosetta diff output, help carlos through the maze of language packs, start using the spec tracker, try and get a baz branch going
<Kinnison> TODO: More sprinting
<BjornT> DONE: finished making notifications thread properly. reviews. some bug fixes.
<BjornT> TODO: Put up documentation for email ui. PreDefinedBugReports. BugCVEREports. reviews.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: Reviewers being overloaded
<kiko> BLOCKED: lifeless to assist me with baz blowing up past 1gig 
<salgado> DONE: ShipItNG, some small fixes.
<lifeless> DONE: pqm bzr support, bzr merge helping
<stub> DONE: Bugfixes, DBA stoof, script logging and librarian fixes
<lifeless> TODO: jamesh merge script bzrification, mgmt foo, fly to london
<stub> TODO: script logging niceness and crawler in test suite
<stub> BLOCKED: Nada
<lifeless> BLOCKed: nada
<salgado> TODO: ShipItNG, merge basicvoting as soon as I get it reviewed
<carlos> DONE: language packs improvements, user support, db data fixes
<SteveA> DONE: changed gpg key, resigned archives, enumvalue TALES, menus work, management, code review
<SteveA> TODO: menus work, write art.ubuntu.com authentication spec
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<salgado> BLOCKED: Nothing
<kiko> DONE: QA, rosetta assistance, migrating server to hoary, some shipit assistance, lots of little b-n-p
<jamesh> DONE: land calendar-ui branch, add person merging code to keyring trust analyser and more tests, look at gettext message validation problem, look into some other bugs
<jamesh> TODO: reviews, look at Mark's Specs infrastructure, put gpg stuff up for review, update pending-reviews for new page format
<jamesh> BLOCKED: none
<carlos> TODO: language packs, bug fixes, fix permission problem  for jordi
<carlos> BLOCKED: none
<lifeless> kiko: have you tried again, I recached rev 2322 which should fix your problem
<kiko> lifeless, I tried again yesterday, let me see today.
<kiko> lifeless, what was the issue?
<lifeless> there is a leak in baz 
<kiko> ah
<SteveA> bradb: we can talk more about BugInContext later today
<lifeless> its kinda noticable if you do lots of rev patching
<bradb> SteveA: certainly
<SteveA> and the other stuff
<bradb> yeah
<mpool> DONE: refactorings of tests, UI reporting, other things; improved auto-merge; planning of weave-like tree merge
<mpool> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> bradb: are you really blocked on that, as in, have no work to do if that doesn't happen?
<lifeless> I've fixed in in my 1.5 branch, I'm planning on doing a merge with the new features disabled just to fix that.
<SteveA> mpool: the three sentences are DONE, TODO and BLOCKED, btw
<kiko> lifeless, maybe I could pull your branch to test?
<bradb> SteveA: not in that sense. i have no problems finding other things that can be worked on. but the critical path is blocked on that.
<SteveA> bradb: okay, understood
<cprov> TODO: continues buildd sprint
<cprov> DONE: buildd sprint
<cprov> BLOCK: jamesh review queue
<lifeless> kiko: uhm, if you want to - you'll need to build it yourself
<mpool> TODO: fix merge bugs, 0.0.7 release, new tree format, merge tests
<SteveA> Kinnison: do you have other urgent reviews to have done?
<kiko> lifeless, is such an undertaking non-trivial?
<mpool> oh in that order? ok
<Kinnison> SteveA: Myself and celso as a pair have urgent reviews
<Kinnison> SteveA: and we'll be generating more and more as the sprint progresses
<SteveA> can we get you assigned a reviewer to specifically help with this for the sprint?
<SteveA> kiko: what do you think?
<lifeless> kiko: non-trivial yes, very hard - no.
<Kinnison> SteveA: that would be useful
<spiv> SteveA: I'd be happy to do reviews for Kinnison and cprov.
<kiko> SteveA, well, yes, it would be useful, but I am blocked with reviewing shipit and the other unreviewed generals 
<lifeless> kiko: minimally you'd need to deal with my very verbose printf bombs. There is a HOWTO on the bazaar.c.c site, you should follow that but switch the src/baz directory to mine
<lifeless> kiko: my bazaar--project-tree-format--1.5 branch, IIRC.
<SteveA> kiko: i wasn't asking you to do it ;-)
<kiko> lifeless, hmmm, maybe I won't have time for this soonish then
<SteveA> just what you thought of the idea
<lifeless> kiko: which is why I did not suggest it.
<lifeless> kiko: just try again, it should work.
<SteveA> okay, spiv, you're assigned as special soyuz sprint reviewer
<kiko> SteveA, I know, but there's not a lot of people that can take up that responsibility
<Kinnison> spiv: We're on a very tight schedule -- In particular we're generating large numbers of interrelated changes which need to happen. Are you okay to be quick about this?
<SteveA> tiem to wrap up
<kiko> * spiv grimaces
<SteveA> um time
<kiko> 5 4 3 2 1 
<SteveA> countdown of doom, as usual
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> ...
<jordi> nooo
<SteveA> 1
<kiko> *
<SteveA> END OF MEETING
<spiv> Kinnison: I can be quick, modulo the timezone difference.
<jamesh> cprov: I'll get your first one finished tonight and the second tomorrow morning or tonight
<Kinnison> spiv: star
<jordi> sorry, I'm at (other) work, wasn't looking
<spiv> Kinnison: And I'll warn you as far in advance as I can if that plan goes awry.
<Kinnison> spiv: thanks
<kiko> stub, have a few minutes to chat?
<stub> sure
<jordi> DONE: tons of pending requests, more bug filing, lots of email answering
<cprov> jamesh: great, there will be new changes, but they are minimal, thank you
* SteveA goes out to get food to eat
<jordi> TODO: answer the few last pending emails from rosetta@ubuntu.com/private email; port FAQs to wiki
* carlos -> lunch
<bradb> BjornT: so, i was thinking, i noticed that there are a few branches of yours in the general queue, that have been there for over two weeks. have you been hassling anyone about those? (and, speaking of hassling, will you get a chance to review portlet mania, round II today? :P)
<jordi> BLOCKED: deciding what to do with gnome-glossary (do we want to import it?), some of my tasks need to be proxied via kiko still.
<Kinnison> SteveA: where do I get shortlist from?
<bradb> s/over two/about two/
<SteveA> Kinnison: ctags is your friend!
<Kinnison> ctags ate my IO bandwidth!
* SteveA really goes to lunch
<salgado> Kinnison, it's in helpers, IIRC
<Kinnison> ta
<bradb> BjornT: also, I notice that it appears that DistroReleaseCVEReport is conflicting
<BjornT> bradb: well, i've been reviewing branches to get them on top ;) it was decided that most of the general queue would be gone by tomorrow, but i'm not sure that will happen any more. kiko?
<lifeless> night all
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, but it's a minor conflict, i think
<bradb> BjornT: Hm, I've seen the oldest ones there at the top under daf's branch for several days, IIRC
<sabdfl> bradb: i'll take over distroreleasecvereport and take it to south africa over the weekend for some love
<kiko> BjornT, it must happen
<sabdfl> bradb: what's your pipeline look like at the moment
<BjornT> bradb: i won't have time to review your branch today, but tomorrow
<bradb> sabdfl: BugInContext (not yet approved, just wrote it yesterday, blocks BugAndTaskPageURLs) and then implement MaloneSearchResults on the other bug listings (the first merge only implements it on the sp bug listing page.) After that, it depends entirely on what else is part of MaloneOneDotZero (I did extensive gardening lately to make it easy for others to tell me what I understand 1.0 to be, what spec statuses are, etc. but haven'
<bradb> BjornT: ok
<bradb> s/implements it/implemented it/
<sabdfl> kiko: will it be easier to manage spec status on launchpad overall, or on rosetta/malone/registry etc individually?
<BjornT> kiko: well, it's not much time left, but still a lot of branches to review, and so far i haven't seen much action.  i'll be reviewing one more today, and probably two tomorrow.
<kiko> BjornT, I'll do quite a few today
<kiko> sabdfl, are you asking where we will attach the specs to -- the launchpad product or the malone/rosetta products?
<BjornT> and jamesh, spiv? how are the reviews going?
<spiv> BjornT: I'm going to be doing a review blitz pretty much all day tomorrow.
<spiv> Right now it's bedtime, I'm afraid.
<BjornT> cool
<kiko> good question BjornT 
<bradb> SteveA: At what time do you want to discuss BiC further today, and request/launchbag:foo?
<bradb> I guess he's gone for lunch. /me goes to finish waking up, back in 30-45 mins.
* bradb &
<mpt> cprov: Will AutoBuilding ever be used by upstreams, or is it only for distributors?
<cprov> mpt: both I suspect
<mpt> ok
<zyga> carlos: ping
<zyga> carlos: I'm trying to get language-selector into rosetta, it's there but it needs admin love: https://launchpad.net/products/language-selector/+translations
<zyga> the pot file is in mvo's arch repo if you need one
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> jordi?
<jordi> kiko: yup
<kiko> jordi, so you're basically suggesting rosetta experts be allowed to admin language groups?
<kiko> jordi, because the process sould be: ask end-user to create group when necessary, privileged person set up the actual language group link
<jordi> kiko: I believe. We're going to populate GNOME and Plone teams very soon. I can proxy, but I think it's something an expert should be able to do.
<jordi> nod
<zyga> are you guys talking about my issue?
<jordi> not sure :)
* Kinnison lunches
<zyga> I welcome anyone who'd like to help me :)
<jordi> zyga: oh
<jordi> I can help you with that. Can you get a tar.gz created with all the files that need import?
<jordi> zyga: add your request here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaPendingImports
<jordi> I can do it after lunch
<jordi> I'ts getting late, gotta leave office
<zyga> jordi: tar.gz with what? .pot?
* bradb returns
<kiko> caaaaaaarlog
* kiko has log imprinted in his brain
<kiko> caaaaaaarlos
<zyga> khaaaaaaaan... *cough, cough* 
<mpt> cprov: Sorry, I forgot ... are the build machines ever doing cross-compiling?
<cprov> mpt: never, I builder is registered for a specific architecture
<mpt> ok, so "architecture" doesn't need to be a column in the table of builds for a builder :-)
<cprov> mpt: it does, how to identify a builder-slave architecture
<mpt> It's already identified in the builder summary info
<mpt> it doesn't need to be repeated for every build on the builder's individual page
<cprov> mpt: I need to query it ..
<cprov> mpt: summary isn't normalized, what are you suggesting ?
<mpt> cprov: On the page for an individual builder
<mpt> it displays what architecture that builder has
<cprov> mpt: Builder.processor field indetify for which architeture this build works for, no way to remove ;)
<mpt> e.g. i386
<mpt> So in the table of builds
<cprov> mpt: yes, continues
<mpt> you don't need to say that every build is an i386 build
<mpt> because we already know that
<mpt> does that make sense?
<cprov> mpt: yes, UI changes always make sense in this context ;)
<mpt> We still need the architecture column in the builds page for a distro etc, because there the architecture is going to be different depending on the build
<cprov> mpt: indeed
<mpt> but not in the builds page for a builder itself.
<cprov> mpt: exactly, you can remove that column, easy 
<sabdfl> bradb, bjornt: were you planning to bring the bug subscription system into line with Brazil soon?
<sabdfl> or should i do that?
<sabdfl> i've landed very simple and efficient subscriptions for specs, bounties, and soon tickets
<bradb> sabdfl: Wasn't planning on doing it before 1.0.
<sabdfl> and in fact i think i can simplify it all into a single interface and browser code
<sabdfl> i will do it
<bradb> ok, great
<sabdfl> i'm also going to rework cve reports to meet pitti's initial needs
<mpt> sabdfl: that will help the MOTUs, they're having trouble with bug mailing lists vs. privacy right now
<bradb> ok
<sabdfl> mpt:  i don't follow?
<mpt> sabdfl: They were assigning bug reports to a MOTU team, but the team had a public mailing list address as its preferred e-mail address, so "Private" bugs were being made public
<sabdfl> nice
<sabdfl> but my changes will not prevent that
<sabdfl> mpt: did you clean up the calendar pages to remove the tabs?
<mpt> sabdfl: if implemented per spec, MaloneBugSubscriptions would solve that by letting the mailing list subscribe to the MOTU packages, and thereby be notified of public bugs but not private ones
<sabdfl> that's PackageSubscriptions
<sabdfl> all i'm going to do is get rid of the CC/WATCH/IGNORE options, and polish up the web pages
<kiko> mpt, to /all/ motu packages?
* bradb yearns for one-bit subscriptions
<mpt> sabdfl: MaloneBugSubscriptions has "PackageSubscriptions and ProductSubscriptions are implemented" in its Assumptions, and describes how they work for private bugs
<sabdfl> mpt: i'm not implementing the whole spec. part of the malone bug subscriptions discussion was to drop the cc/watch/ignore stuff in favour of a simple subscribe/unsubscribe mechanism. that's all i'm planning to do
<mpt> sabdfl: as I understand it, jamesh's calendar-ui branch turns the calendar tabs into application menu, which makes them a portlet in the new layout.
<sabdfl> ok, so that was jamesh. looks good. much better
<sabdfl> mpt: what's your pipeline look like?
<mpt> I'm finishing up the buildfarm stuff at the moment, then giving the spec tracker a once-over, and by then SteveA should have finished the missing bits of LaunchpadMenus
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> are you working with real pages on the buildfarm, or specs? mpt?
<mpt> real pages
<mpt> builder-index.pt right now
<sabdfl> cool
<carlos> zyga, isn't language-selector an Ubuntu package?
<zyga> carlos: it is, but pot files are not in rosetta - check out my messages above
<zyga> carlos: I've added it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaPendingImports
<carlos> zyga, ok, that's not the way to do that
<zyga> ah
<carlos> zyga, Ubuntu packages are imported automatically
<zyga> then what should I do?
<carlos> language-selector hadn't any .pot file some time ago and that was the problem 
<carlos> if mvo fixed it now
<sabdfl> BjornT: ok, the conflict in cve stuff was minor, and i have a branch with it fixed
<carlos> it should appear soon automatically 
<carlos> as the other Ubuntu translations
<carlos> under launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy
<zyga> carlos: it does now but it's in his arch repo, I'm not sure if that's the 'proper' place
<sabdfl> BjornT: could you remove your branch from the review queue, please, i will make my changes in a separate branch and put it up for review next week
<BjornT> sabdfl: cool, i'll do that
<carlos> zyga, as soon as he uploads that version into Ubuntu's archive, it will appear to be translated from Rosetta, don't worry
<zyga> carlos: k, thanks
<carlos> you are welcome
<zyga> carlos: wait, mvo sais it's there for ages
<zyga> says even
<zyga> it's been there for ages
<carlos> zyga, with a .pot file?
<SteveA> sabdfl: how long are you around for today?
<zyga> <carlos> zyga, with a .pot file?
<zyga> mvo: does ubuntu archive contain .pot file for language-selector?
<sabdfl> niemeyer: ping
<SteveA> bradb: ping
<bradb> yeah, hi
<bradb> i've just finished a small example BiC implementation
<kiko> jordi, are there bugs filed on allowing experts to manage language groups?
* mvo waves to zyga 
<niemeyer> sabdfl: Pong
<zyga> mvo: okay, I'm tracking your progress on #u-devel
<carlos> stub, before you leave
<carlos> stub, I need that you add a new row to SourcePackageName on production
<stub> ok
<carlos> INSERT INTO SourcePackageName(name) VALUES('language-selector');
<carlos> stub, thank you
<stub> carlos: done
<carlos> zyga, language-selector should appear soon on Rosetta
<carlos> if it's not there tomorrow, ping me back
<kiko> carlos, stub: https://launchpad.net/sourcepackagenames
<sabdfl> cheers all
<zyga> carlos: thanks - will .po uploads work again soon?
<carlos> zyga, they should work. Seems like some people have issues with .tar.gz uploads (need to look into it) but the only problem is that with a change in our templates, the links were removed
<carlos> zyga, just add /+upload to the URL and you will be able to do the upload
<zyga> carlos: no link - confused users (like me)
<zyga> carlos: thanks I'll remember now
<carlos> zyga, like es/+upload or pt_BR/+upload
<carlos> zyga, I know, It was an error not a feature :-P
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Added missing links to upload and admin URLs (Fixes #1996) (patch-2337: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<carlos> zyga, there you have
<zyga> carlos: great, thanks :)
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks dude
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, I missed some of the conversation here.... an URL for language-selector translation available?;)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: it should appear in a moment :)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: it's a nasty translation though :-) be careful
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, not in a moment but between today and tomorrow
<zyga> carlos: is there any way to know what is the source of a suggestion?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, eheh:) 
<carlos> zyga, not yet
<zyga> carlos: I just ran across some ill-encoded suggestion
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, k:)
<zyga> carlos: could someone make a select or something? :)
<carlos> zyga, open a bug report and I will try to look at it when I have some time
<zyga> carlos: okay, thanks
<zyga> carlos: bug on launchpad product?
<carlos> zyga, rosetta
<SteveA> stub: how long are you around for?
<SteveA> why do i get 15 errors when running the tests on rocketfuel?
<Keybuk> so why can't I log in to launchpad
<Keybuk> I click "log in", and I'm still not
<Keybuk> weird, it didn't like me doing it in another window
<Keybuk> and apparently I can't fix hct bugs because I'm not the maintainer ?!
<kiko> Keybuk, waitasec
<Keybuk> that's silly ... people other than the maintainer should be able to mark bugs as fixed
<kiko> Keybuk, I'll set you as maintainer (would you rather have a group?)
<Keybuk> I don't mind either way
<kiko> launchpad is slow for me atm
<kiko> very slow
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<SteveA> bradb, BjornT: I'm getting a test failure in bugtask.txt.  can i get some help debugging it?
<bradb> sure, i can help
<bradb> SteveA: i just finished some more braindumping on https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/BugInContext btw
<SteveA> python test.py -f  --test=bugtask.txt
<SteveA> what do you get?
<bradb> SteveA: it passes, but that's expected
<BjornT> SteveA: what failure do you get?
<SteveA>     Traceback (most recent call last):
<SteveA>       File "/scratch/dists/launchpad/lib/zope/testing/doctest.py", line 1315, in __run
<SteveA>         compileflags, 1) in test.globs
<SteveA>       File "<doctest bugtask.txt[121] >", line 1, in ?
<SteveA>         upstream_task.status = STATUS_ACCEPTED
<SteveA>     Unauthorized: ('status', 'launchpad.Edit')
<SteveA> this is with a rocketfuel tree
<BjornT> hmm
<bradb> SteveA: maybe under:
<bradb>     >>> sample_person.join(foo_team)
<bradb>     True
<bradb> throw an sample_person.inTeam(foo_team)
<bradb> it should return True
<SteveA>     sample_person.inTeam(foo_team)
<SteveA> Differences (ndiff with -expected +actual):
<SteveA>     - True
<SteveA>     + False
<bradb> aha
<bradb> that's why
<bradb> the question is, why isn't it joining the team? hm.
<SteveA> any idea why that might happen?
<SteveA> i have a place to debug now, anyway
<jordi> zyga: tar with pot & po makes our life a lot easier
<bradb> SteveA: silly question, but is your database reset as well?
<bradb> (for the fresh checkout)
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> i rebuilt it
<SteveA> anyway
<SteveA> joining a team should either cause an error
<bradb> and, if it's a fresh checkout, unaltered, how did you discover the test failure? what made you want to run the test suite?
<SteveA> or result in the person being in that team
<SteveA> i always run the test suite before i cut a branch
<SteveA> just to make sure nothing freaky has happened in my own setup
<SteveA> or random stuff happening
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> otherwise, how can i tell that my changed tests are causing a failure
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> TDD dude!
<bradb> i live by TDD
<SteveA> okay, i'll get a cup of beverage, and then get my debugger out
<bradb> ok :)
<bradb> SteveA: what happens next with BiC, btw?
<SteveA> thanks for the help tracking down the location of the problem
<bradb> no prob
<SteveA> next, i want to get stuart to review it, and perhaps lifeless too
<SteveA> so, send out a message to them asking for their review
<bradb> ok. warning: it's still in brain dump mode. i can spend more time really crysallizing it if you want it to be draft spec quality
<SteveA> and we'll also look at it a bit more later today
<SteveA> it is getting good enough to be a useful description of what and why
<BjornT> SteveA: i remember having a failure like that before, not fun to debug. sometimes when you change something, it starts to pass...
<SteveA> arse
<SteveA> bradb: don't spend much more time on it; get on with other stuff.
<bradb> right
<SteveA> i'll look to give you some more comments
<SteveA> but i want stu and lifeless to look next
<bradb> I'll mail both of them then
<SteveA> cc me please
<bradb> ok
<SteveA> BjornT: i kind of suspect some exception being swallowed somewhere.
<BjornT> SteveA: could be. iirc the sqlobject cache got cleared somehow when i had that failure, but i'm not sure.
<zyga> jordi: done, it's on the page
<zyga> jordi: but the issue is solved anyway - there was a bug in rosetta 
<zyga> jordi: it did not scan the package to notice the .pot file 
<salgado> SteveA, BjornT, could a flush_database_updates() solve that?
<bradb> salgado: I think the real problem is to figure out how SteveA's environment differs from pqm's.
<BjornT> salgado: well, it might make the test pass. but it'd be good to debug it, there might be a deeper problem with sqlobject, which would be good to fix
<jordi> zyga: you still need the import?
<zyga> jordi: I'm not sure, carlos did some magic on the production system
<salgado> bradb, well, IIRC the problems caused by not having a flush_database_updates() in some places are not always reproducible, like the problems we used to have with the old teamparticipation.txt test
<zyga> jordi: the package should appear on its own but I dont know how soon that's going to happen
<carlos> jordi, you should reject any request to import .pot files attached to products if that application is Ubuntu specific or the request is to translate a product for Ubuntu
<carlos> jordi, all those translations are handled from /distros/ubuntu ...
<jordi> carlos: I didn't even know what language-selector was.
<jordi> yet. ie, I hadn't looked at it.
<bradb> salgado: could be that too
* bradb goes for lunch
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: ping
<carlos> jordi, It's just extra information for you so you do some extra questions/test before a new import
<carlos> not a big problem
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: the best way to translate language-selector is to have wikipedia around, all those countries are there to see :)
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, there is one package there with all the coutnries translated already.
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, give me one minute.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: ah?!?
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I sure would like to merge if it has .pl stuff
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: how about weather applet?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, country-chooser? 
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, I don0t have time now... check if it's that one...
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I have to go now - I'll check it tomorrow
<carlos> zyga, do you have to translate country names?
<carlos> that's a bug on language selector....
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, what do you mean by bug?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, it should use iso-codes package
<carlos> that has translations for all countries and languages
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, where is iso-codes in Rosetta? Also, countrychooser has translations of country names.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, not sure if it's imported, if it's not, we should fix that
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, well... I'm lost. File a bug on language-selector to use iso-codes? How to tell to import iso-codes to Breezy? (There is one in Hoary that could be possibly reused).
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, file two bugs: 1.- language-selector should use iso-codes (against language-selector) 2.- iso-codes is not available for breezy (against Rosetta)
<WaterSevenUb> 1. bugzilla 2. malone ?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, yes
<zyga> carlos: yes, both country names and languages
<zyga> carlos: but I did the translation manualy, outside rosetta 
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2022, http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14503
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, thank you
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, so... you have countrychooser in breezy, and iso-codes in Hoary... check for country translations in there;)
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, countrychooser should also use iso-codes
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, one more bug? eheh.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I'll merge and that should make my work obsolete, thanks :)
<carlos> the point behind that package is to translate those languages/countries in a common place and only once
<WaterSevenUb> I see.... so +1 bug?:) 
<WaterSevenUb> why can't I find countrychooser in packages.ubuntu.com?
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, I don't know, ask at #ubuntu-devel
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: there is a package localechooser-data
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I cannot check it now
<Kinnison> ciao dudes
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, no time now... see you.
* niemeyer is back, now under Ubuntu :-)
<kiko-fud> niemeyer!
<kiko-fud> is that breezy or hoary?
<niemeyer> breezy
<niemeyer> Some details are still not working, like an empty "Applications" menu, but that's minor
<niemeyer> (not working for me, I mean)
<niemeyer> Certainly due to past config files I had
<carlos> niemeyer, last time I tried to develop launchpad with breezy was a bit difficult and tests didn't work
<carlos> that was a month ago
<niemeyer> carlos: Ah, looks like I'll have a lot of fun then.. :))
<carlos> niemeyer, yeah, the postgres setup changes a bit
<carlos> because the paths changed
<kiko> carlos, apparently the sab fixed the issues, but I'm not sure he landed them
<kiko> niemeyer, is there a way, in xchat, do make a user command issue two IRC commands?
<carlos> twistd 2.0 gave me lots of problems with hte tests but Andrew did some fixes for that so it should not be an issue anymore...
<carlos> kiko, ok
<niemeyer> kiko: If using the Python plugin interface, certainly
<kiko> niemeyer, not using the python plugin interface
<niemeyer> kiko: Not that I'm aware about it
<kiko> sucks to be me
<bradb> SteveA: got a moment to discuss request/launchbag:foo?
<niemeyer> kiko: 
<niemeyer> def cmd1(word, word_eol, userdata):
<niemeyer>     xchat.command("cmd2")
<niemeyer>     xchat.command("cmd3")
<niemeyer> xchat.hook_command("cmd1", cmd1)
<niemeyer> That should work, ir you're interested
<niemeyer> if
<kiko> you are such a hacker
* niemeyer gives kiko a hug
<niemeyer> .. and shouts in his ear: _why the damn tinyproxy doesn't work?_
<niemeyer> [niemeyer@burma ~] % sudo tinyproxy -d
<niemeyer> tinyproxy: Unable to find group "nobody".
<niemeyer> !?
<niemeyer> Ok.. got it
<kiko> niemeyer, group nobody missing, obviously
<kiko> if it's broken in breezy.. report a bug
<niemeyer> kiko: You're such a hacker!
* niemeyer runs
<niemeyer> :)
<niemeyer> I'll have to nobody -> nogroup on all old conffiles
<kiko> ah, old config files from mandriva
<niemeyer> Yep
<niemeyer> kiko: Is there something like the redhatish rc.local on Debian systems?
<niemeyer> (something that is exec'd on startup)
<niemeyer> And is supposed to be messed by users
<kiko> not that I know of
<niemeyer> Keybuk!
<Keybuk> niemeyer!
<Keybuk> how goes the ubuntu install?
<kiko> Keybuk, here's a question from niemeyere
<kiko> <niemeyer> kiko: Is there something like the redhatish rc.local on Debian systems?
<kiko> I didn't know of anything -- do you, Keybuk?
<Keybuk> what does rc.local do on RedHat ?
<kiko> <niemeyer> (something that is exec'd on startup)
<kiko> <niemeyer> And is supposed to be messed by users
<Keybuk> niemeyer: what do you want to do on startup?
<Keybuk> because that would probably mean there's a bug in Ubuntu we need to fix <g>
<Keybuk> niemeyer: what do you want to do on startup?
<Keybuk> because that would probably mean there's a bug in Ubuntu we need to fix <g>
<niemeyer_> Keybuk: Sorry.. power problems here
<niemeyer_> Keybuk: It's going nicely
<Keybuk> (re: rc.local)
<niemeyer_> Keybuk: Still polishing a few details, but the core migration is done
<niemeyer_> Keybuk: Not really.. just minor personal tasks I'd like to run at startup
<Keybuk> just drop a file in /etc/rc2.d named S99whateveryouwant
<niemeyer_> Keybuk: Understood
<niemeyer_> Thanks
<niemeyer_> Btw, do you happen to know what to do with an empty "Applications" menu?
<Keybuk> it's empty?!  oops
<niemeyer_> Keybuk: Not a fault of ubuntu
<Keybuk> try right-clicking on it and choosing Edit Menus and see if you need to turn stuff on
<Keybuk> oh, what did you do?
<niemeyer_> Keybuk: Migrated my home from Conectiva, to Mandriva, to Ubuntu.. :)
* bradb reads the MagicSourcePackage spec to get an idea of what it'll take to make ISourcePackage work for distros, so that /distros/ubuntu/+sources/... can work.
<bradb> "In the case where it is given a distribution it will usually behave as though it was workingwith that distributions primarydistrorelease." -- "usually" is an interesting choice of word there.
<bradb> Would it make sense to change SourcePackage so that it can only take one of either distribution or distrorelease, and to make the assumption that only .distribution OR .distrorelease will be set?
<bradb> Kinnison, cprov: What do you think?
<bradb> I'm wondering what kind of explosion this might trigger
<bradb> even breaking it up into two pieces, IDistroSourcePackage and IDistroReleaseSourcePackage might make sense, unless you guys can think of another way to be able to render a +index on both kinds of objects without that.
<bradb> s/render/register/
* bradb goes bughunting meanwhile
<kiko> bradb, well, if you look at sourcepackage's methods, the question you want to answer is: do they make sense in a distro context?
<kiko> which of them depend on distrorelease?
<bradb> yeah, i looked at them
<kiko> and if you used the latest release, what impact would it have on the pages you are working on?
<bradb> i think they can all make sense, with reasonable assumptions about what not having a .distrorelease means
<kiko> what does it mean?
<bradb> kiko: I don't think using the latest release makes sense for all of them. e.g. not for bugsCounter, at least.
<bradb> kiko: it means different things for different methods, AFAIK
<kiko> I agree
<bradb> the most important point being that the behaviour is documented, IMHO
<bradb> s/AFAIK/AFAICT/
<kiko> not so sure
<kiko> are most of the methods going to end up being big binary if switches?
<bradb> if it remains as one implementation class, then yes, that may happen
<kiko> well, s/may/?/ and I'll suggest a course of action
<bradb> I can't answer questions about a sourcepackage as though I understand it extremely thoroughly though. I'm sure Kinnison or cprov could illuminate more deeply what impact this other semantic would have on the bowels of Soyuz/LP.
<bradb> My initial impression is that it would make more sense to split it into two objects though
<kiko> bradb, SourcePackage isn't used in many places
<kiko> I'm not so sure K/C will actually know that well
<bradb> it isn't?
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad $ greppy SourcePackage | wc -l
<bradb> 557
<bradb> lead me to think otherwise, but looks can be deceiving
<kiko> SourcePackageRelease?
<kiko> greppy SourcePackageRelease | wc -l
<bradb> 171
<bradb> indeed, these results are not a count of just the "SourcePackage" class, as it were, but anywhere the word "SourcePackage" is mention suggests to me the potential to break something with this change, be directly or indirectly
<kiko> right
<kiko> well, no
<kiko> SourcePackageRelease will not be affected at all
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad $ greppy "\bSourcePackageRelease\b" | wc -l
<bradb> 83
<bradb> (dunno if writing Perl regex's for grep Just Works, but ... :)
<bradb> 67 for \bSourcePackage\b
<bradb> it doesn't look to bad though, skimming through less
<kiko> bradb, hctapi uses it
<kiko> you can be sure that none of the callsites use it without a distro release
<bradb> correct, by the looks of it
<bradb> that's Very Good News, to my eyes
<kiko> bradb, make a separate class, I think
<bradb> so, it would appear that adding this new semantic isn't so bad in terms of breaking existing code, but that it does leave the question of if and how to distinguish D SP and DR SP behaviour
<bradb> yeah, i'd tend to agree
<kiko> there is not a lot of commonality that you can use
<kiko> you can however try implementing a subset of the interface
<kiko> and making sourcepackage's interface inherit from yours
<bradb> right
<bradb> one thing that I'm wrestling with here is that, where I think IBugTask, IDistroBugTask, IUpstreamBugTask, etc. communicate very clearly what kind of task one is working with in the code, I don't think sabdfl likes that. so, even though i might take the same approach here (afterall, how do you register a distinct +index page for each, otherwise?), i can imagine what kind of reaction that would cause
<bradb> e.g. I was thinking ISourcePackage, IDistroSourcePackage and IDistroReleaseSourcePackage. one base iface and two specializations of that iface for things that are and behave differently.
<bradb> kiko: thoughts on that?
<kiko> bradb, sounds correct.
<kiko> however
<kiko> IDRSP I'm not so sure about -- sounds like plain SP
<bradb> I'm curious: how would an IDRSP be a "plain SP" anymore than a specific sp release should be a "plain sp"?
<bradb> the problem i'm seeing here is that with two iface's, that seems to imply one is going to extend the other, but that breaks in both directions, because each will have different methods that won't make sense for the other, i think
<bradb> but, the ideas are still simmering, i'm not fully sure one way or the other on that bit
<kiko> oh
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> you want to survive the full rename of SourcePackage -> IDRSP?
<bradb> if it can work like bug task works, we don't need to actually create a new content class. we could have the core content class be basically just the data, and from there adapt it to the iface it should behave like.
<kiko> mark seems to be allergic to adapters :-(
<bradb> yeah, i know. hmph. trying to think of how this can be kept clear and simple.
* bradb wonders if SteveA has ever pondered the DSP vs. DRSP problem
<bradb> kiko: what should i do then? maybe keep this idea on low heat and bring it up with SteveA when he's around later?
<kiko> I'd do the following
<kiko> create a new class
<kiko> IDSP
<kiko> create the interface split
<kiko> don't do any adaptation
<kiko> then later talk to stevea about refactoring
<kiko> you'll need to do some minor duplication because of this
<kiko> but it should be mainly little if clauses in the browser code
<bradb> ok, to be clear, which if ISP, IDSP and IDRSP do you think should exist?
<bradb> s/if/of/
<kiko> I'd do the simplest thing, which is a bit in violation of OOness
<bradb> and, which of SP, DSP and DRSP content classes, and how do you picture the inheritance hierarchy working?
<kiko> IDSP -> ISP
<kiko> no inheritance between the content classes
<bradb> ok
<bradb> i'll start by modifying doc/sourcepackage.txt
* carlos -> dinner
<FireRabbit> can i somehow add a little dropdown box where the user can select which operating system they are using in the "Add Bug" page for my project?
<bradb> FireRabbit: hm, interesting question
<bradb> the direct answer is no, you can't add a little dropdown box to your filebug page for your product. but it's an interesting point.
<FireRabbit> what about adding different components to my project like bugzilla has?
<bradb> nope, Malone doesn't have components (yet)
<bradb> FireRabbit: what project are you referring to? what kind of things did you have in mind for components?
<FireRabbit> well, my application has a windows gui, a linux gui, and a common shared backend library. it would be nice to have seporate components for each one
<bradb> FireRabbit: who do you envision to choose the "component"?
<FireRabbit> well, it would be fine if the user just saw "Which operating system are you using?:" .. one of the developers could then switch it to the backend if it was determined that the bug was not platform-specific
<bradb> FireRabbit: i.e. i'm curious if what you mean by component can be handled with keywords instead.
<bradb> or if there's a need for both
<FireRabbit> hm, i dont know if i saw keywords
<bradb> they're not yet implemented
<FireRabbit> oh, i see :)
<FireRabbit> well, if "keywords" are going to be configurable per-project, and if you will be able to select a keyword when submitting a bug, it would probably do what i am thinking just fine
<bradb> ok. we'll do some thinking about your questions/issues. sorry, i can't give any more specific an answer than that right now, but it's always helpful to hear what users are finding confusing/missing/useful/whatever
<FireRabbit> thanks a lot
<bradb> no prob
<FireRabbit> i thought of one more thing, say someone submits a bug for my project and we determine that the bug is actually being caused by one of the shared libraries that the project uses, is there a way to re-assign an existing bug to another project?
<bradb> FireRabbit: no, but i agree that it's an issue
<FireRabbit> okay, just throwing it out there as an idea :)
<bradb> it's a very good idea
<FireRabbit> i think it would compliment the whole upstream/distribution seporation malone tries to make quite well
<FireRabbit> brb, i need to grab some lunch.. is there a mailing list i should post these suggestions on?
<bradb> FireRabbit: I just filed https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2030, re: reassignment
<bradb> FireRabbit: I haven't announced malone-users officially yet. Planning to do so around the 1.0 release, in the not-too-distant future.
<FireRabbit> okay, cool. hopefully ill hear about it
<kiko> hey
<kiko> does anyone know of a tool to clean up pristine trees automatically?
<bradb> kiko: Does this look like what you had in mind for SP? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileTEg1KE.html
<kiko> bradb, looks good.
<bradb> great, thanks. I love science fiction.
* bradb turns it into science non-fiction
<niemeyer> Argh.. I hope to keep the same distribution for another 5 years at least. :-)
<niemeyer> mvo!
<bradb> kiko: doc/sourcepackage.txt passes now, with that snippet included. w00t.
<bradb> time for me to head out
* mvo waves to niemeyer 
<bradb> later all
<niemeyer> mvo: Today it's the first time I use Smart on Ubuntu by myself. :)
<mvo> niemeyer: nice! are you happy with the packaging :)?
<niemeyer> mvo: I'm using it from the development tree so far
<niemeyer> mvo: But the fact that the package actually exists already makes me happy ;)
<lifeless> morning all
#launchpad 2005-09-07
* niemeyer is truly hungry
<niemeyer> See you tomorrow guys!
* carlos -> bed
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<kiko> hey ho hey ho
<kiko> lifeless, are you on adsl?
<lifeless> yes
<kiko> lifeless, what's the average latency to the first hop across your modem?
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> svcg isn't that useful
<lifeless> it can be very small, and then blow out hugely
<kiko> lifeless, I wanted to know the base latency -- mine is 200ms and I wanted to guage how bad/good it is
<lifeless> thats terrible
<bob2> I get 233ms to international sites
<kiko> lifeless, is wireless latency (over, say, 1km) supposed to be better or worse than that?
<kiko> we have the option of moving to wireless, which I'm entertaining as a way to get rid of telefonica
<camilotelles> kiko: my latency here is 41 ms average
<kiko> camilotelles, on adsl or wireless?
<camilotelles> kiko: adsl 
<kiko> wow
<camilotelles> kiko, are you sure that you are testing at the next hop?
<kiko> unfortunately yes
<camilotelles> the dslam interface?
<kiko> the next pingable hop, anyway
<camilotelles> how are the stats of your adsl? what is your modem?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Update fix-whitespace migration script (patch-2338: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<camilotelles> kiko, try to see the stats of the ADSL link. maybe if you change your modem thinks can be better. I use a SpeedStream.
<kiko> hmmm, maybe
<kiko> ours is a dlink
<camilotelles> kiko, look at the stats. everytime that i talk with telecom people, they congratulate me to use a speedstream modem.
<camilotelles> kiko, recentely my telco line was terrible, i almost can't use the fone for talk, and the speedstream was rock solid.
<kiko> interesting
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<jamesh> kiko: WiMax is supposed to make wireless ISP service more feasible (compared to wifi)
<kiko> jamesh, it's still a dream in these parts though
<camilotelles> kiko: "The inherent delay in ADSL is due to the error correction techniques used to ensure that data traveling the 5km from your home to the exchange (and back) arrives intact. Simply, the more error correction that is added, the longer the delay, so a trade-off is used."
<kiko> I wonder if wifi will be better
<kiko> Max ms   	784.0 ms (78.4%)  	 	Average ms   	160.0 ms (16.0%)  	 	Current ms   	107.0 ms (10.7%)
<camilotelles> kiko: i don't think why wifi can be better. I think that you have some problem with your line, modem or dslam.
<lifeless> jamesh: was looking for the tests for the check-pending-reviews code
<lifeless> jamesh: unless you object, I'm going to structure it to be a trivial import from a package, to facilitate testing
<jamesh> lifeless: what you see in that module is all there is at the moment.  It was just a quick script to do the merges and diffs
<lifeless> jamesh: so you are happy for me to go to town ?
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.
<lifeless> win 18
<lifeless> jamesh: what package should I call it ?  pending_reviews ? 
<jamesh> lifeless: pendingreviews, probably.
<kiko> SLEEPY
<kiko> woooo!
<lifeless> jamesh: you sure, isn't it convention to _ separate words ?
<lifeless> I mean, I can do pendingreviews but it seems ugly
<jamesh> lifeless: the majority of module and package names in launchpad are without underscores
<lifeless> so this isn't in launchpad :), and Mark has ok'd it getting an open source release
<lifeless> or something derived from it being open sourced
<jamesh> okay.  Most things in the Python standard library don't use underscores either
<lifeless> why not ? doesn't it make them hard to read ?
<kiko> lifeless, can you review https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/james.henstridge@canonical.com--2004/pyme--for-trust-analyser--0.6.1/filtered-diff for us?
<lifeless> sure thing
<kiko> lifeless, would be a nice first review, and it's mixed C and python, which should be a good pick for you
<kiko> not too big
<kiko> gpgme is ev1l
<jamesh> PEP-8: "Modules should have short, lowercase names, without underscores."
<lifeless> oh, ick. guido thou art on crack.
<kiko> jamesh, how's your reviewing free time today?
<lifeless> ok, pendingreviews it is
<jamesh> kiko: okay.  I'm doing celso's other one, and will then move onto others
<kiko> jamesh, I'm asking because I reviewed a fat-ass salgado patch and I don't want to do his second.
<kiko> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/guilherme.salgado@canonical.com/launchpad--basic-voting--1/filtered-diff
<kiko> if you can do that one, jamesh, I'm your fan
<jamesh> kiko: okay.
<kiko> it's big and would be a nice feature to land (but salgado needs to do magic to get it all in tomorrow..)
<kiko> I need to do some serious staging testing though
<kiko> jamesh, I'm going to do portlet mania and return path handling, though I'll ask stub to look at that as well
<kiko> and then I'm going to bed
<kiko> this leaves only the malone commandline interface
<kiko> which steve can probably do 
<kiko> doh, reviews to the wrong list
<lifeless> kiko: where should I mail the review to ?
<kiko> launchpad-reviews@l.c.c
<kiko> lifeless, my "doh" was related to my own mail
<kiko> stub, can you help me by looking at bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com/launchpad--return-path-handling--0 after I do?
<stub> Sure, but not for 2-3 hours (I have an appointment to sort Montreal flights)
<kiko> stub, that's fine, it's only due in about 8h
<kiko> (jamesh, I'm going to cheat by getting up late ;)
<stub> Stick it in my queue when you are done so I don't forget
<lifeless> jamesh: ok, boilerplate up:
<lifeless> :!make check 2>&1| tee /tmp/v656798/11
<lifeless> PYTHONPATH=/home/robertc/source/baz/pending-reviews--devel--0--patch-31/lib ./test_all.py
<lifeless> test_main (pendingreviews.tests.test_pendingreviews.TestImports) ... ok
<lifeless> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<lifeless> Ran 1 test in 0.002s
<kiko-zzz> 5 reviews done
<kiko-zzz> time for those famous zs
<kiko-zzz> night
<lifeless> jamesh: any reason you don't use pybaz ?
<jamesh> lifeless: nope.
<jamesh> lifeless: other than the fact that I was a lot more familiar with the command line API
<lifeless> jamesh: can you pleae have a look at by pending-reviews--devel--0 branch, to see if you hate the stuff I've done
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm now onto writing tests for baz namespace pickups etc, its more the infrastructure I dumped there I want to check 
<lifeless> its mirroring up now ...
<lifeless> jamesh: done. just pull sftp://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/home/warthogs/archives/robert.collins@canonical.com/pending-reviews--devel--0
<BjornT> jamesh: kiko told you to review salgado's basic voting branch, right? have you started yet?
<kiko-zzz> jamesh, BjornT: I can do basicvoting tomorrow if you like
<kiko-zzz> or hmm
<BjornT> kiko-zzz: it was in my queue!
<kiko-zzz> I know
<kiko-zzz> I was about to steal it
<BjornT> kiko-zzz: i have alread started, planned to finish it today
<kiko-zzz> do you want it back? 
<kiko-zzz> ah, okay.
<kiko-zzz> sure
<kiko-zzz> let me give it back
<BjornT> kiko-zzz: don't move things from other queues without asking. if i move it to my queue myself, it probably means i'm currently reviewing it
<kiko-zzz> BjornT, don't be stingy, it's like 2am and I've been reviewing your patches. swedes!
<BjornT> kiko-zzz: well i already spent one hour reviewing it...
<kiko-zzz> that's okay, you can have it back, I'm not arguing
* kiko-zzz really goes to bed now
<kiko-zzz> btw
<kiko-zzz> BjornT, I stole portlet mania from you too
<kiko-zzz> hopefully you'll appreciate that
<kiko-zzz> I'll be asleep, anyway, though :)
<BjornT> kiko-zzz: that's ok, i hadn't started to review it yet. you can have it if you want :)
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<stub> Is james b still around or am I going to wake him up if I ping him?
<jamesh> lifeless: looking at your changes: The parser.parse_args() call in pendingreviews.main() should probably use the argv list passed in
<jamesh> lifeless: it seems like quite a bit of boilerplate unittest code
<SteveA> hi
<zyga> hello :)
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> language-selector is *still* not on the breezy package list
<zyga> could someone try to find out why?
<SteveA> stub: unlikely that jblack is around given the time, but possible
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, the argv passed should be used, and if I make changes to the cli I'll do that, it was just part of the 'move to a library' step.
<lifeless> jamesh: the test stuff - I don't have it in an installable importable package at the moment. I brought it in because it lets me do TDD really really easily.
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm pushing some actual meat now.
<lifeless> done
<Sianis> hi all
<Sianis> i have a little probleme
<Sianis> i don't see the donload button, i can't download PO files
<carlos> Sianis, URL?
<carlos> hmmm
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> pong
<lifeless> how do you test this at the moment ?
<bob2> hm, vocabularies are a little confusing
<carlos> the menu changes removed lots of links :-(
<Sianis> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/partconf/+pots/pkgconf-partconf/hu/+translate
<Sianis> example
<lifeless> I've made a change that I couldn't see how to unit test in less time that writing the entire scrit
<carlos> Sianis, you can use /+export instead of +translate
<carlos> Sianis, or go to the template view and use the download link from there
* carlos fixes that link too
<Sianis> yes
<Sianis> this is
<Sianis> i know, so +upload
<Sianis> but i try it +download! 
<Sianis> thanks ! 
<carlos> Sianis, you are welcome
<Sianis> thx
<Sianis> :)
<jamesh> lifeless: the tests I did were mostly manual
<Sianis> Ubuntu leads the way, sir!
<jamesh> lifeless: to test some of the output code, I added the --just-index arg to just update the index page, but that's about it
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> could you do me a favour then ? checkout my patch-12 on chinstrap and tell me if I've fucked it or not yet ? I've done the structural change I needed, now its down hill.
<lifeless> oh, haven't mirrored for a bit :[
<lifeless> una momento
<SteveA> spiv: can i merge the enum-value branch once i've addressed the points you mention, or do you want to see the diff again before approving it?
<sivang> Morning all
<spiv> SteveA: Yep.
<lifeless> jamesh: patch-9 is up, thats the latest
<spiv> SteveA: Feel free to send me the diff anyway, if you like ;)
<SteveA> ok
<spiv> But I'm confident that it will be fine.  It doesn't exactly need major surgery ;)
<lifeless> jamesh: what does PyErrorPrint() do ?
<jamesh> lifeless: prints a stack trace
<spiv> lifeless: file:///usr/share/doc/python2.4/html/api/exceptionHandling.html
<lifeless> that seems quite intrusive
<lifeless> is it not available from the gpgme_error object ?
<lifeless> or is an error a sufficiently rare thing here that is ok to do that ?
<jamesh> lifeless: there isn't a way for the callback passed to op_edit() to stop processing
<jamesh> lifeless: so if the Python callback has some bugs in it, I either ignore the exception or print it
<lifeless> would it be reasonable to collect them and give a list back ?
<lifeless> I'll put my concerns in the review. thanks for the info - its what I needed
<spiv> jamesh: Hmm, in hindsight, I should've asked in my review for you to add a comment about this to the code.
<jamesh> lifeless: actually, it is possible that the returning an error value from edit_cb() would stop processing
<jamesh> lifeless: there is essentially zero documentation for the interface
<lifeless> I know
<lifeless> it sucks
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, you were saying something about gnome-weather, yesterday... ?
<lifeless> so I'm not criticising the stop early or not, rather that its hard for users of the library to figure out that something is going wrong in their web server ;0
<jamesh> lifeless: it's a problem that comes up with using C interfaces with callbacks from other languages
<lifeless> some of the python changes look familiar ;0
<jamesh> lifeless: if the callback was C++, what should you do if you get an exception there?
<lifeless> so the call stack looks like:
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: it contains many countries 
<lifeless> C++
<lifeless> C++-binding
<lifeless> C
<lifeless> C-callback-thunk
<zyga> carlos: language-selector is still not on the rosetta website
<lifeless> (erm, reverse order, sorry)
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, oh yeah.... so three different places:)
<lifeless> and in C-callback-thunk we've recieved an exception we'd like to give to the outermost frame.
<lifeless> assuming that the C layer allows early stopping ...
<lifeless> the C++-binding frame has the opportunity to store its own state that the C-callback-thunk can reach. 
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.  If it does allow me stop, it would definitely be best to pass the exception up (which is pretty easy to do)
<lifeless> in that state you stash the exception, return 'STOP-NOW' to the C layer, and then you can propogate the exception later.
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, do you have gnome-weather available for translation? 
<jamesh> however, if the callback is going to be called repeatedly, it is less clear what to do
<lifeless> if it doesn't allow you to stop then I'd have the callback-thunk stop calling the user code after an error is raise.
<lifeless> *raised*
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, do you know why in gnome the applets are translated in a common place and in breezy they are separated .. (it seems)?
<lifeless> and once it stops being called, then we bubble back out and raise the first error
<jamesh> lifeless: well, in this case, the function may not ever exit unless the callback does the right thing
<lifeless> jamesh: I take it did that to you in testing 
<lifeless> ?
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: no I have not check it yet... strange
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: but IMHO that's better - they really should be separate packages
<jamesh> lifeless: op_edit() is essentially just talking to "gpg --edit-key", and returns when the gpg exits
<lifeless> jamesh: have you tried returning an error from the thunk ?
<carlos> zyga, I see it... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/language-selector/+translations
<lifeless> does it exit early ?
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, and synaptic?
<jamesh> lifeless: I didn't do much testing of the error cases, no.
<lifeless> I think the increase in usability would be worth a test case for that.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, still missing
<lifeless> its a pretty big win.
<zyga> carlos: hmm 
<zyga> carlos: it was not there a moment ago
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.  I've got some higher level testing of the code in my launchpad branch.
<jamesh> lifeless: I guess I'll look at doing adding some to pyme directly then
<carlos> zyga, I didn't change anything :-P
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, sometimes is hard to find packages ;)
<zyga> carlos: okay - the important thing is that it works
<carlos> zyga, if you used the sourcepackage search form... is normal that you didn't find it
<zyga> I was looking here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/pl
<carlos> zyga, we need to import the published information into launchpad to have that search form working
<carlos> zyga, oh, that url only shows the packages that have any translation
<Kinnison> carlos: FYI, once jamesh has got the GPG stuff done, we're fairly much ready to import breezy
<zyga> carlos: are you sure? I've found gcc-4.0 there two days ago and submitted my 25% translation
<carlos> Kinnison, cool
<zyga> (it had no translation at all before that)
<Kinnison> stub: ping?
<stub> yo
<carlos> zyga, because at least, one string was translated
<zyga> there should be <h2>This webpage does not contain packages without any translation</h2>
<lifeless> jamesh: ok, review sent.
<lifeless> please let me know if I've f*cked pending-reviews already.
<lifeless> I'll finish the work on the plane I think.
<lifeless> night all
<zyga> carlos: ping
<zyga> carlos: there is clearly a bug here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/pl
<zyga> carlos: Below, you can see all of the registered translation templates in Ubuntu 5.10. Choose a template name to begin translating.
<zyga> carlos: you said that it only shows partially translated packages
<zyga> carlos: yet, check 'wesnoth' - no translations at all
<carlos> zyga, but there are other potemplates that have a translation
<carlos> so we show all 
<zyga> carlos: and abiword?
<zyga> carlos: not one translation, not one other package
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> not sure...
<zyga> I really dont get this - why doesn't it simply show *all* pot's
<zyga> wait a minute!
<carlos> I need to review that page anyway as most of the 'deprecated' entries should not appear
<carlos> that's why they are deprecated :-)
<jordi> carlos: what about the review-breezy-foo templates? Are those showing up still?
<zyga> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/eu_ES
<zyga> check this out - it has very little translation
<zyga> how are those packages selected, it seems random to me?
<zyga> jordi: yes they do
<carlos> jordi, they need manual review, if you are bored and want to help to fix them... we should fix all those before breezy release
<jordi> zyga: eu_ES should be eu only
<jordi> carlos: manual review in what sense?
<carlos> jordi, and change the import approach to prevent that for breezy+1
<Kinnison> stub: any idea what's happening with salgado's patch? I really want to get my stuff merged but it'll potentially make it harder to cherrypick anything touching packages
<carlos> jordi, check the real translation domain, fix that and if it already exists, hide the duplicates
<stub> Which patch? The shipit one?
<jordi> yuck, that sucks
<zyga> BTW: what are those -review templates?
<carlos> zyga, could be, I don't know the details of those pages as I didn't develop it, I need to look at it closer. Please, file a bug
<stub> Last I heard it was undergoing Kiko's review. DB patch is approved.
<zyga> carlos: k
<Kinnison> Right
<Kinnison> stub: and once it's merged you'll use that as your tag point for the next production cycle?
<carlos> zyga, automatic imports that need manual review post importing from Ubuntu
<stub> Kinnison: Yes, unless other bugfixes land soon after.
<Kinnison> okay
<zyga> carlos: filed, #2036
<cprov> morning hackers
<carlos> zyga, thanks
<carlos> cprov, good morning
<zyga> eh, more ill-tagged po files, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/kcheckgmail/+pots/kcheckgmail/pl/+translate
<carlos> ill-tagged?
<vinsci> hi carlos - any news on the code release permission?
<carlos> vinsci, hadn't time yet :-(
<zyga> carlos: latin2 posing as utf8 or vice-versa
<carlos> right
<carlos> zyga, I see it now
<zyga> carlos: this time is something different :)
<carlos> zyga, did you detect who is doing that?
<zyga> carlos: probably clueless translators 
<zyga> carlos: this seems like a windows encoding - let me check
<vinsci> carlos, well, I can't contribute without code...
<carlos> vinsci, I know :-( I suck
<carlos> It's just that language packs are driving me crazy
<SteveA> stub, lifeless, bradb-away, kiko-zzz: just been talking with BjornT around a whiteboard about brad's IBugInContext proposal.  I think we have now clearly worked out what the core issue is, and two strategies for addressing it.
<SteveA> one strategy is IBugInContext (which should really be called IBugWithContext)
<stub> I BuggedContext? IBuggyContext? IBuggeredContext?
<zyga> carlos: that is not any encoding used in poland - I'll check some ancient ones... ehh
<SteveA> another strategy is to use self.context = IBug(context) in views / pages / portlets where you want it to work with both IBugTask and IBug
<SteveA> BjornT is writing this up at the end of brad's proposal.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Added also the download link for POFiles (patch-2339: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<SteveA> stub: you aussies are obsessed with buggery.
<stub> Mmm.... buggery....
<SteveA> http://sinfest.net/comics/sf20050901.gif
<SteveA> actually, http://sinfest.net/comics/sf20050830.gif  this one is very aussie-inspired ;-)
<vinsci> SteveA, how about a baz link to the published parts of launchpad? :)
<zyga> ehhh - that file is totally fsck'd up... I don't know any encoding that needs 5 bytes to store near-ascii character
<zyga> carlos: what does rosetta do when there is an error in re-encoding files to/from utf8?
<carlos> zyga, it rejects the import
<carlos> or it should at least...
<zyga> carlos: I guess it didn't before - I'll try to test this later on
<zyga> carlos: I'll write a script that de-fcsk that file
<carlos> ok
<carlos> zyga, thanks
<carlos> stub, hi, how is going the script on staging?
<zyga> carlos: done - I'll ask pitti to upload the patch
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, PT translators are trying to organize a long-run session to check translation problems. 6th October a langpack will be released, correct? Some guy you pointed me the other day said that after that small updates would be possible.
<carlos> zyga, ok
<stub> carlos: I thought I emailed you?  Script completed the first section and died. I made a fix and ran the rest. Changes were committed to rocketfuel.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, every month, we will release language package updates
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, until the end of life of the release
<carlos> oh
<carlos> stub, no, I didn't get that email
<carlos> stub, what was the problem?
<stub> Ahh.. the window is still here waiting for me to his send from this morning ;)
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> if the first section is done, that's enough, the second part of the script is only some cleanup unrelated with language packs
<carlos> so I can generate a new language pack now :-)
<stub> I think the code that updates references to empty translations was finding the empty translation that was going to be deleted, effectively doing a noop and causing the delete to fail.
<WaterSevenUb> carlos,yeah.. but we are worried with installs with no network... I mean, a good support in our language should ship with the ISO's. THe majority of net access in here is via ADSL speedtouch which is not easily configurable. So... my point is that in the end, people will live without updates, mom, grandma, etc. will live with openoffice, make some documents, browse the distribution... 
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, the langpacks are shipped with the ISO's?:)
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, not all languages are
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, now I remember to see something like " for full support you need net...." during install.
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, you will need to ask pitti for that info
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, ok
<carlos> stub, oh!
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> I don't understand it
<carlos> I added some code to prevent that error to happen
<carlos> stub, I know that the new constraint would kill the script, and that's why I tried to fix that, What did I miss?
<stub> a where clause - don't say 'give me all the possible matches', say 'give me all the posibilities except for the one I'm about to delete'
<stub> Trivial fix once I realized
<stub> But easy one to miss
<stub> Or maybe it was the commit I added too - check the diff anyway
<stub> rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2338
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub, thanks
<zyga> carlos: is there any page that shows uploaded .po status?
<zyga> carlos: like 'pending' or 'broken'?
<carlos> not yet
<zyga> carlos: I'm not sure what to do - uploads just dissappear
<carlos> zyga, I fixed that, should appear again soon
<carlos> zyga, just use something like pl/+upload
<zyga> carlos: no no
<zyga> carlos: I'm talking about '1) upload .po say..  3 po files, 2) wait 3) recieve confirmation about one of them 4) what about the other two?
<carlos> zyga, oh!
<carlos> ok, zyga increase the review date of the .po file
<carlos> the import is being rejected because it's the same date
<zyga> carlos: d'oh... editing with vim has one disadvantage :)
<carlos> zyga, ;-)
<carlos> anyway, file also a bug, we should send you an email so you know the error
<zyga> carlos: small part of log files sent via email to explain this would be great here ;)
<zyga> carlos: k
<carlos> zyga, we do that, but not for all errors
<zyga> done, 2038
<carlos> zyga, thanks
<carlos> (again)
<carlos> :-P
<zyga> carlos: :-)
<Kinnison> stub: do you happen to know what branch salgado is wanting merged?
<Kinnison> stub: so I can check if it'll conflict with my stuff
* SteveA --> lunch
<stub> Kinnison: https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~salgado/launchpad--shipitng--0.diff is what I saw go past
* BjornT heads out for lunch as well
<stub> Should all be mirrored in his archive on chinstrap since it was being reviewed
<Kinnison> ta
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, you expert in translation findings ... :) During breezy installation "Time zone configuration" was not translated. any idea where it is?
<azazel> hi all! do you know if there is a way to upload an entire .po into rosetta? yesterday i was unable to find it? any hint?
<Kinnison> gah!
<Kinnison> salgado: Either you manage to get your branch merged v. soon, or I'll merge mine and you'll be stuck with conflicts which will stop you going into production this week :-(
<Kinnison> salgado: I'm getting very desperate to merge
<salgado> Kinnison, would you really do that with me?
<Kinnison> salgado: I have cprov here for one more week, we need to get lots done and a large amount of it is blocked on this merge
<carlos> azazel, just add +upload to the end of the URL, for instance: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+sources/glib2.0/+pots/glib20/sq/+upload
<Kinnison> salgado: but this merge really shouldn't go live without a week of people testing their apps
<Kinnison> salgado: the only conflict you have with my branch is in security.cfg
<Kinnison> If you can alter your branch not to conflict with mine then you might stand a chance of being cherrypicked if I merge first
<carlos> azazel, the link is missing, the page is there, it will reappear soon. Sorry for the problems it's causing to you.
<jordi> azazel: this is a temporary measure, there will be a link in a few days
<Kinnison> but I'm really reaching the limit of how long I can hold off
<Kinnison> I've wanted this merged since wednesday night
<salgado> okay, don't worry about my merge. I see what I can do later
<azazel> carlos, jordi thanks, np:) the important thing is that i don't have to do my translations ttw:)
<jordi> right :)
<azazel> but that i can use emacs:)
<Kinnison> salgado: Are you sure? I thought you were aiming to merge this morning (your time)
<azazel> to download is the same thing? i append a +download?
<salgado> I don't want to block you. it's my fault that it's not merged yet. I'll deal with any problems
<bradb> morning
<Kinnison> okay
* Kinnison does a final conflict check of his branch before sending the merge
<azazel> no, however, i have the .po in the sources
<SteveA> bradb: ping
<SteveA> kiko-zzz: still asleep?
<bradb> SteveA: hi
<carlos> azazel, +export
<SteveA> bradb: i worked with bjorn on the BiC stuff.  i also talked with mark about it in a phone call where we talked about various malone directions.
<mpt> carlos: Why do we have +upload and +export, rather than +upload and +download, or +import and +export?
<bradb> SteveA: Cool. What came out of it?
* bradb is reading the updated BiC
<SteveA> bradb: there's a draft of a different way to do it at the bottom of the spec you wrote.  i need to review it with bjorn still.  basically, we're not going to do BiC, but instead handle it by using  self.context = IBug(context) in the __init__ of view classes where needed
<carlos> mpt, because we got those urls first... feel free to change them :-)
<carlos> mpt, btw... with the menu removals, we those links in Rosetta...
<carlos> s/we those/we lose those/
<mpt> What menu removals?
<mpt> sabdfl *moved* the application menu from tabs to a portlet
<mpt> It was just a change in presentation
<azazel> mpt, feel free to change them, but keep me in touch:)
<bradb> SteveA: Have a few things to do first here (small email bits, and get a merge request submitted to pqm), but will take a careful read of BiC in about 30 mins to an hour
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> mpt, the upload / download links just disappear from Rosetta
<carlos> I had to add them again
<mpt> carlos: I saw that, I'm just asking what "menu removals" you're talking about
<mpt> i.e. how did that bug happen?
<carlos> mpt, we had some menu tabs with those actions
<carlos> that were removed with this week production update
<mpt> Yes, that's what I'm asking about
<mpt> Do you know how it happened?
<carlos> mpt, those actions were removed but were not restored inside the actions portlet
<carlos> mpt, wasn't that a planed feature?, remove those tab actions
<mpt> Who removed them?
<carlos> I thought you removed the tab actions
<mpt> No
<mpt> As I said, Mark moved the application menus (i.e. the tabs, wherever they appear) to their own portlet.
<mpt> So if any items actually *disappeared*, it was for some other reason.
<carlos> then he forgot rosetta's one...
<mpt> carlos, it was a change to the main template
<mpt> it applies to every page in Launchpad
<mpt> The main template doesn't care what you put in the menus, it just presents them in a particular way
<bradb> mpt: Do you see there being many user-visible changes left to do for Malone menus?
* vinsci looks bored
<mpt> carlos: So if any items disappeared, it was for some other reason.
<mpt> And it would be nice to avoid such regressions in future, which is why I'm interested
<carlos> mpt, not any, but all those actions are missing
<carlos> mpt, the only actions that are still there are the ones that you leave behind insid ethe actions portlet
<carlos> mpt: https://launchpad.net/products/wordpress/+series/1.5/+pots/wordpress-1.5/es
<carlos> look at it
<carlos> it's exactly the same we had except the missing menu
<carlos> no edit, no upload, no download....
<carlos> those actions were already there before
<carlos> so the main template change is not working here
<mpt> hmmm, ok, maybe it was Mark then
<mpt> because he told me what changes to make
<niemeyer> Do I need a specific version of plpython to run launchpad?
<niemeyer> 7.4 and 8.0 are available on breezy
<mpt> carlos: and when I'd finished them, the upload/download etc were at the top of the right column
<carlos> niemeyer, I think 7.4
<mpt> with little plone (>) icons
* bradb applies 53 revisions
<carlos> mpt, hmmm, yeah, I remember that from staging....
<carlos> mpt, but something is failing on production
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<niemeyer> carlos: THanks
* mpt wonders why dogfood can't display any products
<Kinnison> does it have any products in it?
<Kinnison> Do you want me to upgrade the dogfood install?
<mpt> Kinnison: Yes, it does have products in it, and no, I don't use dogfood for anything
<mpt> Kinnison: Try following any of the links in https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/products/+all
<Kinnison> it's a bizarre database issue
<Kinnison>     *
<Kinnison>       AttributeError: 'DistroRelease' object has no attribute 'datecreated'
<Kinnison> Not sure what to do really
<niemeyer> SteveA: There are two entries mentioned in the launchpad wiki that I couldn't find:
<niemeyer> #
<niemeyer> set up the database following the Launchpad wiki database setup instructions
<niemeyer> #
<niemeyer> check out the current versions of Launchpad following the instructions in the Launchpad wiki.
<niemeyer> The Launchpad/Database page seems to be missing
<niemeyer> And I could't find the page described in the second line
<niemeyer> (with checkout instructions)
<SteveA> what page do i need to look at to see what you see?
<niemeyer> Links would be nice, btw. :)
<niemeyer>  /Launchpad/DevelopmentEnvironment
<niemeyer> Mini-setup Guide
<SteveA> where is that?
<niemeyer> In the wiki (was that the question)?
<SteveA> give me the full url
<niemeyer> https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad_2fDevelopmentEnvironment
<SteveA> launchpad stuff is generally on wiki.launchpad.canonical.com
<SteveA> stuff on wiki.canonical.com is likely to be obsolete
<niemeyer> Ahh.. that explains it
<SteveA> and should probably be removed or have a pointer to an equivalent place in the launchpad wiki
<niemeyer> Are you aware about any equivalent pages in that wiki, with a development startup guide?
<niemeyer> Found it!
<niemeyer> RocketFuelSetup
<bradb> mpt: Is "Bug #42 - Add an Attachment" the right way to style that kind of title? If not, what is the right way?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Publishing database rework. Renames BinaryPackage and the publishing tables. Likely to cause fallout not caught in tests yet. r=stevea,stub (patch-2340: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com, stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<Kinnison> woohoo
<niemeyer> Kinnison: What's the merge procedure?
<niemeyer> Kinnison: Is there a place where you request such merges?
<niemeyer> Humm..
* niemeyer found PQMSetup page
<Kinnison> PQM takes a little while to get used to, and then you start to love it (except when you hate its guts, which will be most of the time)
<mpt> bradb: "Attach file to bug #42" would work
<bradb> mpt: even though all the other bug and task pages start with "Bug #N - ..."?
<bradb> er, actually "Bug #N ..."
<mpt> They do?
<mpt> Well, as long as this is all in pagetitles.py, I can fix it later
<Kinnison> I will now update dogfood with the latest rocketfuel
<bradb> mpt: they do, as per what you and I agreed on
<bradb> e.g. the bug page title is "Bug #42 - The Bug Title", and the task page title is "Bug #42 in The Context - The Bug Title"
<mpt> bradb: Eh, well if you already know the right way to style them, don't invite me to disagree with my previous self ;-)
<Kinnison> mpt: How long until you're done with buildui ?
<niemeyer> Kinnison: Quite interesting system indeed
* Kinnison actually uses a PQM for his own code too
<bradb> mpt: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1266 was the bug we discussed about that
<mpt> Kinnison: I should have something you can merge from in the next hour
<mpt> Kinnison: but there's quite a bit of work for cprov still to do
* Kinnison nods
<mpt> linking things
<mpt> in particular
<Kinnison> but we needto get these things cycling as fast as we can
<mpt> And the URLs don't match the spec, which might be reasonable, but if so it should be reflected in the spec
<mpt> and then there's the "Not yet !!!!!!!"
<cprov> mpt: Kinnison is suggesting to do preliminar review on that code, it can be merged yet, I know
<Kinnison> s/can/can't/
<Kinnison> :-)
* cprov nods
<mpt> cprov: Have you merged rocketfuel into your branch in the past few days?
* cprov verify the logs
<cprov> mpt: 30/08
<Kinnison> tuestag
<Kinnison> carlos: what's this rosetta language thing running on dogfood?
<carlos> Kinnison, language pack export
<Kinnison> oh, umm hehe
<Kinnison> dogfood is mid-update right now
<carlos> Kinnison, don't worry, I'm using staging's db
<Kinnison> okay
<kiko> hey ho hey ho
<bradb> SteveA: I'm looking at BiC now, btw
<kiko> bradb, got your review?
<bradb> kiko: yes, thanks; it's all in pqm's hands now
<kiko> great
<kiko> it was actually pretty small
<SteveA> bradb: great.  please talk with BjornT about it.
<bradb> small is the new big
<bradb> SteveA: will do, thanks
<Kinnison> dogfood is running again
<Kinnison> there are lots of broken pages
<Kinnison> many related to rosetta
<Kinnison> E.g. https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/ appears to be rosetta related
<kiko> Kinnison, running tip?
<bradb> BjornT: around?
<carlos> Kinnison, :-?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah
<carlos> Kinnison, again?
<bradb> BjornT: hi, do you have time to discuss BiC now then?
<carlos> Kinnison, that error is because you don't have latest code from rocketfuel....
<carlos> Kinnison, don't ask me how is that possible
<BjornT> bradb: sure
<carlos> but rocketfuel has that 'ubuntu_translationrelease' defined
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  portlet mania, the finale. add sane titles, portlets and redirect-to-bug-page-after-processing to edit pages linked from the bug page (patch-2341: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com)
<carlos> Kinnison, did you tried to get a fresh checkout?
<bradb> BjornT: ok, here's what i noted from reading your additions
<kiko> congrats bradb 
<bradb> 1. the URL list is missing URL list is missing $bugpage/foos/+new
<bradb> kiko: thanks :)
<bradb> 2. /products/firefox/+bug/23/foo/42/+edit should probably be /products/firefox/+bug/23/foos/42/+edit
<bradb> 3. "Note, for the last URL, the context will be an ICVERef"? The context could be a number of different things for that URL.
<bradb> and, lastly:
<bradb> 4. so +edit, +secrecy, and the other pages that edit (or add) bug-specific things will be registered on IBugTask? will a maintainer expect to find bug-editing pages in bugtask.zcml?
<bradb> BjornT: In what order do you want to address those points?
<Kinnison> carlos: completely fresh checkout afaict
<Kinnison> carlos: I'll blow away the revision library and start again
<carlos> Kinnison, yes, please
<BjornT> bradb: let's start with 1.
<bradb> :)
<carlos> Kinnison, anyway I will check it again....
<bradb> BjornT: so, is there any specific reason why that URL wasn't mentioned?
<BjornT> bradb: i thought the plan was to have +newfoo instead of foos/+new. or am i mistaken?
<bradb> i.e. did mark say to mandate +addfoo? (i'd be ok with that, but either way, the current URL scheme was left out)
<Kinnison> carlos: thanks
<carlos> Kinnison, I'm checking it on mawson without using any revision library
<carlos> np
<Kinnison> Right, I'm blowing away the revlib for the launchpad user before trying again
<Kinnison> kaboom!
<Kinnison> :-)
<bradb> BjornT: i'm not aware of a place where that's been formalized and written down, so I can't say for sure. until then, it seems to me that the current URL that's in production deserves at least some kind of mention, even if to say that it's going to move to +addfoo.
* niemeyer -> lunch
<bradb> BjornT: do you remember a specific conversation where the sab said we'd go with that
<bradb> ?
<bradb> BjornT: if we are mandating that, it seems to me that we should mandate +editfoo/... as well
<BjornT> bradb: no can't remember. personally i like it, though, since there's easy access to the context. but i can add foos/+new as an example as well.
<carlos> Kinnison, that method is still there with rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0--patch-2341
<bradb> kiko: what do you think. should we keep $bugpage/foos/+new and $bugpage/foos/.../+edit, or should we mandate +addfoo and +editfoo?
<BjornT> bradb: +addfoo doesn't imply +editfoo. compare how it will work with bugs (+bug/42/+edit, bug not +bug/+new)
<kiko> hmmm?
<Kinnison> carlos: getting fresh checkout with no revlib
<SteveA> bradb: it is .../+bug/23/+edit, and .../+addbug (or something like 'addbug')
<bradb> +filebug, yeah
<SteveA> we're not going to do +bug/23/+new
<SteveA> or +bug/+new
<bradb> right, that much is clear
<SteveA> or +bugs/+new
<bradb> right, that's noted by a rejected bug report #1366
<bradb> maybe +addcve and $bugpage/+cve/...?
<carlos> Kinnison, ok
<SteveA>  +cve is going away anyway, i expect
<SteveA> cve data will become top level content objects in thier own right
<SteveA> and bugs will refer to cve objects
<kiko> right
<kiko> that's the plan
<bradb> makes sense
<bradb> SteveA: but what about the URLs to traverse to those things within the context of a specific bug?
<bradb> and, well, to add those things within the context of a specific bug, etc.
<bradb> BjornT: so, while that's churning, #2 kind of depends on the answer to that too. so perhaps we should move to #3.
<bradb> #3 is basically just an issue of accuracy. i understood what you meant.
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i used cve as an example first. then i got told that cve:s will be top level objects, and forgot to change it.
<bradb> ok, maybe #3 slightly depends on #1 and #2 too (and i'm not yet sure that not having context-sensitive cve/watch/attachment, etc. is a good idea), so maybe we should jump to #4
<bradb> BjornT: so, if i were going to pay you a large sum of money to guess in which ZCML file you would find registered the $bugpage/+edit page to edit the bug description, which ZCML file would you guess that to be in?
<bradb> same goes for +secrecy, +duplicate, and all the other bug-specific pages
<BjornT> bradb: so, 4. is a good question. although both solutions have that problem, +editstatus would be registered on a bug, but would edit a bugtask.
<bradb> BjornT: it wouldn't be registered on a bug
<bradb> it would be registered on a bug with context
<bradb> +editstatus is "editing the status of the bug in that context"
<BjornT> bradb: so you could see it this way, everything that deals with a bug will be registered on the same interface
<BjornT> bradb: but you're still editing the bugtask
<bradb> BjornT: either way, i think there's confusion. i think that one option produces a much greater amount of confusion than the other though.
<SteveA> bradb: we're not going to do BiC
<bradb> ok
<bradb> what is the point of dicussing BiC then? :)
<bradb> er, i guess you meant IBugInContext
<SteveA> the point is to discuss the details of the solution to the issue that bjorn and i came up with, and that mark approves of.
<bradb> BjornT: ok. as i understand it then, all the bug-specific editing pages will be registered on IBugTask, using the schema="...IBug", and we'll write an adapter from IBugTask to IBug, right?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, exactly
<bradb> BjornT: ok, and what's the decision on the bug-related object add/edit pages? will those become top-level objects that can't be traversed anymore in the context of a particular bug?
<Kinnison> Well, I've got my completely fresh checkout done
<Kinnison> and I still get irritating errors on the front page
<Kinnison> any more clues?
<SteveA> BjornT: that's interesting.  i thought you'd just use the context = IBug(context) thing instead of using schema="...IBug", but i guess it ends up the same.
<BjornT> SteveA, bradb: well, to be clear. the schema for the edit pages will stay the same
<bradb> yep
<bradb> BjornT: ...and as for the bug-related object add/edit pages?
<BjornT> bradb: well the edit and index pages will stay the same. the add pages i'm not quite sure what the final verdict is.
<bradb> BjornT: IOW, you will be for sure able to edit a CVE ref somewhere under a bug page URL?
<BjornT> bradb: the cve will move to top level objects. i'm not sure exactly how that will be handled, let's care about that later. but for other bug objects, i'm quite sure
<kiko-fud> carlos, there are items in the faq on macros, and you can look at bugtarget-macros-tableview or so
<carlos> kiko-fud, don't worry, I found what I needed already, thanks
<kiko-fud> sure
<kiko-fud> mail me a diff before committing, I'd like to see how it turned out, but you don't need to wait for my approval
<bradb> BjornT: i.e. you're sure that you can edit an ext ref, subscription, watch, and attachment somewhere a bug URL still, right? this matters to the extent that i need to know this so that I know what tests have to pass for the new URL scheme to be considered functional
<carlos> kiko-fud, ok
<BjornT> bradb: i haven't heard anything indicating that you shouln't (except that mark would redo subscriptions). i also can't see a reason why you shouldn't be able to do it.
<bradb> ok
<bradb> BjornT: so, are there any changes required to the existing bug-related object edit URLs or can they remain as is?
<bradb> (and, well, the existing bug-related object add URLs, for that matter.)
<kiko-fud> SteveA, right -- that was my concern as well (can't msg you without friggin changing my nick and I need fud)
<kiko-fud> SteveA, btw, spiv already looked at the patch I had asked you to, so...
<SteveA> kiko-fud: it says on the freenode website how to register other related nicks
<SteveA> spiv's a review machine
<kiko-fud> SteveA, I'll do it, I just suck
<kiko-fud> SteveA, you could reciprocate by looking at two of his 
<SteveA> sure, just say which
<kiko-fud> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/launchpad--TacTestSetup-robustness--0/merge
<kiko-fud> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/andrew.bennetts@canonical.com/launchpad--bug-1585--0/merge
<kiko-fud> SteveA, both are very small
* BjornT notes that if zope3 would have been upgraded, the IBugTask -> IBug adapter could have been a simple function
<kiko-fud> SteveA, doh, doh, doh, use /filtered-diff instead of merge, sorry
<SteveA> kiko-fud: okay.
<kiko-fud> SteveA, there's also https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/stuart.bishop@canonical.com/launchpad--Zope3FormErrorMessages--0/filtered-diff
<kiko-fud> SteveA, all under 400 lines
<SteveA> k
<kiko-fud> niemeyer,  porque no gosto de ti :)
<kiko-fud> niemeyer, vou comer, te ligo  tarde
<kiko-fud> lol
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> bradb: i think the bug-related-object urls can stay as they are for now. it's trivial to change them later.
<bradb> ok
<BjornT> it's better to do one change at a time
* carlos -> out
<carlos> will be back in an hour or so
<bradb> after all this kaffuffle, and we end up *precisely* at the very first solution I had already about 80% implemented. :P
<bradb> BjornT: can i leave it to you to update the spec while i unwrite some code here?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, sure
<bradb> thanks
<bradb> SteveA: do you have about 5 mins to discuss BugRelatedObjectAddView and BugRelatedObjectEditView?
<bradb> kiko suggested that I ask you about it
<bradb> right, i'm heading out for lunch now, but i'll try again a bit later
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, apparently "Time Zone Configuration" stage and "Ubuntu Configuration" graphical interface in post-install, in breezy installation are not translatable... do you have any idea?
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: did you check that they are not translatable?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, well Kamione pointed me out  some packages like debconf and timezone but those are already translated so if everything was ok they should appear already in the installation phase translated. 
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: okay
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: it's pretty easy to check if something is not marked BTw
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, damn... I've to go again.... well... drop me a message if you find something meanwhile. It's ugly to see that in the installation phase so I hope we can solve that:)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: wait
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, k
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: where are the daily cd tests?
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I'd like to test install too
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, what I am doing now is download the ISO from, http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/20050830.1/ or nearby :) and then use rsync to download the difference among different builds. Then I burn the ISO into a CDRW.
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, I really have to go... if you find difficulties let me know.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: thanks
<kiko> wiwiwiw
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> kiko: code reviewing with bjorn
<kiko> quick question
<kiko> I have a main tree which has the sourcecode and lib creatures all checked out into it
<kiko> I made a little script which allows you to just link from a new tree (you just branched to) to the main tree's lib/sourcecode creatures 
<kiko> a) can it go into RF utilities/* b) what should I name it?
* Kinnison looks at mpt's new buildui and shudders
<Kinnison> mpt: were you smoking someone's toejam at the time?
<kiko> what is toejam?
<SteveA> kiko: i did this.  it will cause pybaz tests to fail.  wouldn't recommend it right now.
<SteveA> ddaa knows about the issue.
<kiko> SteveA, it all works for me, oddly
<SteveA> basically, python's inspect module fails
<kiko> interesting
<kiko> I've always done this -- is this a recent regression?
<SteveA> bjorn says if he rebuilds the .pycs then it works
<SteveA> so, i always got errors
<SteveA> bjorn gets errors at first
<SteveA> i think ddaa should fix the code
<SteveA> not to depend on inspect
<SteveA> lifeless thinks so too
<kiko> yeah.
<SteveA> anyway, symlink-the-crack ?
<kiko> symlink-externals?
<SteveA> i think 'externals' has a different meaning in some senses
<SteveA> symlink-launchpad-trees
<kiko> what I like about externals is that it is both external and externals :-)
<kiko> okay, I'll think about it, thanks
<SteveA> you MUST include the word 'crack' in the name.
<kiko> I prefer not to comment
<carlos> kiko, language pack tarball is ready....
<carlos> kiko, time to test it :-P
<kiko> wooo!
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> no, still dumping the mapping file
<Kinnison> carlos: could any of the problems I'm seeing in dogfood be related to not running the scripts in database/schema/pending ?
<carlos> Kinnison, no, the problem you see is not related with db
<carlos> but python code
<carlos> look at lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/rosetta.py
<carlos> Kinnison, dogfood does not have the right code 
<carlos> there
<Kinnison> carlos: still? even though I've thrown away the entire revision library?
<kiko> hmm, why can't I access dogfood?
<kiko> You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<carlos> Kinnison, https://dogfood.ubuntu.com/errors/showEntry.html?id=1125683976.170.081277828933
<carlos> Kinnison, that bt is related to the same problem
<carlos> a missing method inside rosetta.py
<kiko> which is in rocketfuel head
<Kinnison> I checked out an utterly fresh tree just hours ago
<carlos> Kinnison, check it your self
<carlos> get a fresh checkout as your own user
<carlos> and compare it with launchpad's checkout
<kiko> Kinnison, utterly stale more likely :-)
<Kinnison> kiko: I am very confused by this
<Kinnison> kiko: I blew away the tree and the revision library
* Kinnison wonders if he should blow away the cache too
<Kinnison> I'm going to do as fresh a checkout of launchpad dogfood as I know how, give me a few...
<carlos> Kinnison, did you check with a bazaar guy?
<Kinnison> let's wait until this checkout is done, then can you please look at the relevant files and tell me if they've been updated right?
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> kiko: bjorn and i reviewed those branches you sent me
<SteveA> all approved, in fact
<bradb> SteveA: do you have about 5 mins to discuss BugRelatedObjectAddView and BugRelatedObjectEditView?
<niemeyer> jblack: I'm reading a few of your mini-howtos
<niemeyer> jblack: You rock :)
<kiko> SteveA, I see all, I hear all
<jblack> Glad you like them. I'm working on bzr ones.
<carlos> WTF
<carlos> kiko, the script died and the tarball was not dumped!!! :-(
<carlos> aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrgggggg
<kiko> carlos, OOM perhaps?
<carlos> OOM?
<carlos> Out of Memory?
<carlos> don't think so
<carlos> it was only 200MB or so
<Kinnison> naah, there's no OOM in the kernel logs
<carlos> kiko, well, let's try a hoary update
<carlos> it's smaller
<carlos> and will help us to check if the whitespace issue is finally gone...
<kiko> Kinnison, on staging?
<kiko> I guess
<SteveA> bradb: i will do shortly
<kiko> SteveA, are we allowed to do sequence unpacking in templates?
<bradb> ok, thanks
<niemeyer> There's a virus eating my disk space!
<niemeyer> Oh no.. it's baz.. sorry..
<SteveA> kiko: not sure what you mean
<kiko> SteveA, is there an alternative to it that is less nasty?
<kiko> a, b = foo()
<SteveA> in a page template?
<kiko> yeah
<SteveA> seeing as you don't have assignment in a page template...
<kiko> I suspect the proper answer here is using a zope3 widget, salgado.
<kiko> SteveA, uhm.
<Kinnison> kiko: carlos was running the script on mawson I thought
<kiko> Kinnison, nah, it's all staging, the database is ours!
<Kinnison> carlos: dogfood scripts are just running the db checks
<Kinnison> carlos: so the codebase is in place if you want to look for me
<carlos> sure
<carlos> Kinnison, this time, it seems to be ok
<carlos> at least the method is there
<salgado> kiko, huh?
<kiko> salgado, the tuple unpacking thing
<cprov> eu
<cprov> sorry
<kiko> SteveA, isn't there a len()-style tales formatter, or a shortcut to avoid having to do python: len() in a template?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> as documented in tales.txt
<kiko> I knew it!
<carlos> kiko, I think it's  foo/count:len 
<kiko> yeah
<salgado> carlos, yes, it's that. thanks. :)
<Kinnison> carlos: Right, dogfood lp instance starting up
<Kinnison> carlos: and the front page still doesn't work :-(
* Kinnison wonders if the paths are all wrong somewhere
* Kinnison goes to prod more
<SteveA> lifeless: ping.  pqm hates my gpg signature.
<bradb> SteveA: what ended up being the problem with the .inTeam thing from yesterday?
<SteveA> bradb: my experimental sqlobject / sqlos cleanups
<SteveA> maybe i'm revealing a bug in them, or maybe my cleanups are wrong.
<SteveA> i reverted to the rocketfuel trees for now
<carlos> Kinnison, no idea what's going on there...
<bradb> ah :)
<niemeyer> How many hours a complete launchpad checkout usually takes? :)
<kiko> niemeyer, it's usually pretty quick
<bradb> a build-config is pretty quick/
<bradb> s|/|?|
* SteveA prepares to go home
<bradb> SteveA: !
<bradb> will you have a chance to discuss those views i mentioned? it's pretty straight-forward, i think
<SteveA> speak!
<bradb> ok, so, two small points before i start
<bradb> 1. I'm about to tell you something I did to keep things simple using the (code) tools that were available to me.
<SteveA> the clock is running
<bradb> 2. I think I have an idea for a much nicer way to do it, but we don't have to discuss that today
<bradb> so:
<bradb> bugs have objects related to them: cve refs, watches, links, etc.
<bradb> "bug-related objects"
<bradb> bug-related objects have add and edit screens
<bradb> currently, the add screens are at: $bugpage/foos/+new
<bradb> and the edit screens are at: $bugpage/foos/NN/+edit
<bradb> both add pages and edit pages need bug portlets on them
<bradb> e.g. the add attachments screen should show you the actions portlet, the bug details portlet and the attachments portlets, and maybe other things
<bradb> same idea with edit pages, etc.
<bradb> i.e. these pages need access to a bug
<bradb> the problem is, there context is not a bug
<bradb> there context is a *Set object
<bradb> so, i created a lightweight add/edit view for these pages, that has a .bug attribute
<SteveA> they're ?
<bradb> BugRelatedObject{Add,Edit}View
* SteveA gets Henry Fool ready
<BjornT> bradb: i've updated BugAndTaskPageURLs with some URL changes to be made
<bradb> each page uses this view class, because they don't (yet) need to do anything more specific
<bradb> SteveA: is it ok to construct a small few line view class for all these add/edit pages, to give them a simple way to access the bug, so that they can, for example, render bug portlets on their page?
<bradb> BjornT: ! ok, thanks :)
<SteveA> bradb: there's going to be something much better than that soon, similar to the launchbag, but actually rather better, and simpler.
<bradb> SteveA: (like i say, i can think of what i perceive to be a more elegant way to do it, request/launchbag:bug/@@+portlet-actions, instead of view/bug/@@+portlet-actions, but...)
<bradb> SteveA: is my solution acceptable for right now?
<SteveA>   request/nearest:IBug/@@+portlet-actions
<SteveA> where does your code get the 'bug' value from?
<bradb> the launchbag
<SteveA> in the view class's __init__ ?
<bradb> yes
<SteveA> yes, that's fine.  
<bradb> ok, thanks
* SteveA goes home
<kiko> SteveA
<kiko> can you call me while you go?
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> kiko, the export is being really slow...
<carlos> kiko, and I need to leave now
<carlos> kiko, I will leave the breezy tarball running
<carlos> so I have it on Sunday night
<bradb> their seems to have been a mispelling spree up they're in my scrollback
* bradb shrugs
<carlos> enjoy your weekend!
<niemeyer> kiko: There's a minor bug in src/zope/interface/_zope_interface_coptimizations.c
<niemeyer> kiko: Which is already fixed upstream
<niemeyer> kiko: What's the procedure to get it fixed in our tree?
<niemeyer> .. in one short sentence
<niemeyer> :))
* BjornT -> home
<bradb> niemeyer: Unless it's critical, it probably means waiting until we decide to upgrade to a Zope 3 release that includes that fix.
<niemeyer> bradb: gcc 4.0 refuses to build it
<niemeyer> Is that critical?
<bradb> niemeyer: it depends. By way of indirection, RocketFuelSetup says that ubuntu hoary gcc is required.
<bradb> which is 3.3.5
<bradb> If gcc 4.0 is your only compile option, I'll hand this one off to SteveA or kiko :)
<niemeyer> I knew I should have heard my mother.. "Stick to the standards!"
<niemeyer> :)
<bradb> You're trying to run Breezy, I take it?
<niemeyer> bradb: As I said, it's a minor, so if it's not a problem for others, I'll just patch my own tree (as I just did)
<niemeyer> Indeed
<bradb> niemeyer: Patching your own tree seems reasonable, as long as you don't start experiencing other versioning problems that us law-abiding Hoary users aren't. :P
<kiko> niemeyer, you need to talk to SteveA or stuart -- it's not a problem landing fixes in our zope3 tree that are already present upstream, IME
<niemeyer> kiko: Ack
<niemeyer> It's a one-liner
<niemeyer> Interesting.. baz diff does not recurse into external archives
<kiko> that's correct
* niemeyer mails the oneliner to the launchpad list..
<kiko> I wonder if mark fixed that one as well
* kiko summons the great stub from the sky
<sivang> guys, can anyone subscribe to the launchpad list?
<mpt> cprov: Does your branch involve any changes to configure.zcml?
<cprov> mpt: new file, builder.zcml, if my mind still fresh
<mpt> The entire configure.zcml was a merge conflict for me
<cprov> mpt: are you merging back from me ?
<cprov> mpt: as the comment says I've got a strange conflict in resources.zcml, duplicated entries
<kiko-afk> sivang, I asked stub about this yesterday; it's currently not open but we should reconsider it
<kiko-afk> sivang, tell me about what you're looking for and I'll see what I can do
<mpt> cprov: Merging from rocketfuel at the moment
<cprov> mpt: let me try too
<mpt> someone decided to change the indentation of the file
* mpt will take rocketfuel as canon
<mpt> cprov: Is the sampledata shown in your screenshots now in the branch?
<cprov> mpt: no way, it's the real world !
<mpt> darn
<cprov> mpt: sampledata won't offer nice time-releated results.
<sivang> kiko-afk: thanks :) 
<mpt> cprov: true enough ... it's just a bit hard to see what I'm doing
<cprov> mpt: indeed, I'm sending you a patch to use the already populated DB in gwyddion 
<mpt> thanks
<cprov> mpt: sent
<cprov> mpt: let me know if it works, I'll be around, ping me
<mpt> ok
<cprov> mpt: did it work ?
<mpt> cprov: still mergin
<mpt> h
<mpt> g
<cprov> mpt: I did a merge in the same tree, it took about 5 min ...are you using --star-merge ?
<mpt> cprov: no, normal merge
<cprov> mpt: uhm .. from RF use --star-merge, faster and does the job
<niemeyer> Yes! I have my own launchpad!
<niemeyer> :)
<cprov> niemeyer: so, launch ;)
<niemeyer> Right! I'll launch myself to a coffee..
<niemeyer> :)
<sivang> hmm , launchpad integratino links seems to be done, is going rework or something?
<sivang> I'm getting a system error each time I try it
* niemeyer must go!
<bradb> later all
<Kinnison> g'night all
<lifeless> SteveA: forward me the error
#launchpad 2005-09-08
<kiko-afk> is SteveA still around?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: ShipItNG: Allow people to place new orders and shipit admins to search for existing requests and approve, cancel or change them. It's also possible to create new standard shipit requests, which are the options presented to users when they place new orders. r=kiko (patch-2342: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com)
<kiko> YES!
<lifeless> SteveA: fixed
<stub> lifeless: Can you please mirror rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.31
<lifeless> done
<lifeless> stub: how is the z3 test foo coming along - did my suggested design make sense to jim ?
<stub> I havn't looked at it recently. There is some low hanging fruit I want to make to it first. I think the redesign can be retrofitted after (and it is all tested so we can ensure all the features remain as expected) given time and inclination. I havn't discussed the redesin with Jim though, as I was more interested in ensuring it supports the features we need rather than how it is implemented.
<lifeless> stub: ok.
<lifeless> trial has a similar requirement, also implemented 'differently'. I'm thinking I might do up a sibling project to subunit to do unit resource management
<stub> There is a desire to get something into Python 2.5 I believe
<lifeless> have I shown you subunit ?
<stub> Nope
<lifeless> http://www.robertcollins.net/unittest/subunit
<lifeless> stub: what do you think ?
<stub> Could be useful. The new Z3 test runner has the interesting property that the process is only restarted if a teardown reports that something can't be torn down, whereas the subunit model seems to require you to cluster tests that should be run in a seperate process together.
<lifeless> well, it lets you mix and match
<lifeless> IsolatedTestCase runs a single test in a separate process on os.fork() supporting systems
<lifeless> I plan to write an IsolatedTestSuite that runs its contents in a separate process
<lifeless> thats probably ~1 hr to do.
<lifeless> (given testing and all)
<stub> To meet the Z3 requirements it would need to reinvoke the subprocess if a testcase raised a NotImplementedError in its tearDown method.
<stub> erm... but in english
<stub> (Which could be done just by building another IsolatedTestSuite on the fly containing the remaining tests and invoking it)
<lifeless> stub: ;0
<lifeless> stub: though, I think that that is somewhat ugly and problematic. What if the thing that won't tear down is postgresql. 
<lifeless> stub: I think the Right Thing to do is to stop at that point, and fail. IOW I don't think the requirement is a good or useful one, though maybe I can be convinced.
<stub> It is used to say 'this test used a fixture that cannot be torn easily/efficiently without restarting the process'. Not 'I failed to tear something down'.
<spiv> Oh, cute abuse of NotImplementedError :)
<stub> So a test can say 'I'm going to totally fuck up the global environment, and I can rely on the test runner to clean it up for me'. Without having to move that test to a seperate suite to run in a seperate process.
<stub> Also, it a test raises NotImplementedError in the setUp, that test should be skipped (eg. for tests that can only run on certain platforms or require dependancies that are not installed).
<lifeless> stub: I would just make that test derive from IsolatedTestCase which will do that much more easily
<spiv> (Hmm, I don't think I've ever seen any form of use of NotImplementedError that wasn't at least a mild abuse... ;)
<lifeless> stub: NotImplementedError in the setUp will result in the test failing in stock pyunit. I'm absolutely positive that that is the wrong way to do 'skipped' tests. But that is a different discussion.
<stub> lifeless: But that involves messing with the test. If a test uses the FooLayer (or FooResource i would prefer), the FooLayer might change its behavior and start raising NotImplementedError in the Layers teardown.
<lifeless> stub: this feels very very dirty to me - its abdicating the responsibility to write good testable software by making the testing environment about 3 OOM more complex.
<stub> It is lowering the barrier to write and maintain tests, and isn't anywhere near an order of magniture more complex, let alone 3.
* spiv decoded OOM as "orders of magic" at first
<stub> orders of manure  might be approprate for software development ;)
<lifeless> uhm, its at least 10 times the complexity - it completely breaks ability to construct a test suite and run it in an adhoc maner.
<lifeless> it mixes all three concepts into one messy pond that someone is going to have to maintain.
<stub> Why? Your test suite is already forking itself.
<stub> This already exists in the Z3 test stuff (except the NotImplementedError in setup, which is trivial to add and Jim agreed with)
<lifeless> forking is quite different from having a TestCase able to find out about the remaining tests.
<stub> The testcase doesn't need to know about remaining tests
<lifeless> I know it exists theere, and having seen what z3 does, thats -why- I think it is worth a throw away and redo.
<lifeless> sigh. As an example, the new z3 runner is not compatible with subunit's planned IsolatedTestSuite, because it breaks the abstraction barrier.
<lifeless> look, lets not argue about the current implementation, lets talk about the high level goals, and about whether there is a good clean way to achieve them.
<stub> Yes - if IsolatedTestSuite impllemented the behavior I dscsribe, Z3 would no longer need to do that
<stub> Or you could refactor Z3 to push the forking behavior into the testsuite (reimplementing IsolatedTestSuite effectively).
<stub> Although the barrier might still need to be broken for stuff like profiling and code coverage reports - I know little about that.
<stub> Goals: A test uses one or more fixtures. Ideally the developer doesn't need to add boilerplate to setUp/tearDown to maintain the fixtures. The test runner can do it in many cases.
<stub> Goals 2: All the tests for a project can be run and a profile report generated to identify the slow tests that might need to be optimized or flagged 'run occasionally' rather than 'run always'
<stub> Goals 2: All the tests for a project can be run and a code coverage report generated to help identify untested paths.
<stub> erm...3
<stub> Goals 4: It a fixture/resource/layer/whatever we call it of a test decides that it can't be arsed tearing itself down properly, it can inform the runner/suite/whatever and the next test will be run in a fresh process
<lifeless> stub: so, I don't have time to really do a good job of this right now, being about to fly out.
<stub> Goals 5: Resources should only be setup/torndown as infrequently as possible. So the suite/runner should sort the order minimizing the invokations.
<stub> ok.
<lifeless> stub: can you mail me the goals, and I'll see what I can do wearing my consultant hat about offering a unittest compatible approach to doing them, I'll also give a high level 'invariants to preserve' about unittest, which give it the awesome flexability that we see in things like smalltalk and java, and the python community seems to have forgotten.,
<lifeless> a note on goals - goals 5 has a useful first sentence, but the second one suggests not understanding the object interactions for unittest, which leads to difficulty. ;0
<stub> Then perhaps the existing object interactions for unittest are flawed. My understanding is that the suite is resposible for calling the setup-test-teardown sequence though.
<lifeless> its not.
<lifeless> the unittest Test interface has one method : 'run(result=None)'
<spiv> It's remarkably hard to find a good documentation summarising the xUnit design.
<lifeless> I agree.
<spiv> (although asking lifeless seems to be a good substitute...)
<lifeless> it took me, oh about 2 years from first meeting it before it all sunk in and I realised I grokked it.
<lifeless> at that point, I started proslytising :0
<stub> Anyway - the resource cannot tear itself down unless something tells it how many tests are going to be using it. And the test can't tear resources down unless they know about all subsequent tests. So the testsuite or testrunner needs to make it happen.
<lifeless> stub: I described how to do resources compatibly before, I think, like subunit, that I need to just write proof of concept code.
<lifeless> and demonstrate tests that run independently AND optimise in the presence of a smarter Suite.
<lifeless> so - drop me that email :)
<stub> Tests are never run 'independently' - they always need a runner to invoke them. 
<lifeless> sorry, thats bullshit
<stub> You run your tests without a TextTestRunner or something?
<lifeless> absolutely.
<stub> How?
<lifeless> robertc@lifelesslap:~/source/unittest/subunit$ PYTHONPATH=lib python
<lifeless> Python 2.4.1 (#2, Mar 30 2005, 21:51:10) 
<lifeless> [GCC 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)]  on linux2
<lifeless> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<lifeless> >>> import subunit
<lifeless> >>> suite=subunit.test_suite()
<lifeless> >>> import unittest
<lifeless> >>> result = unittest.TestResult()
<lifeless> >>> suite.run(result)
<lifeless> >>> 
<bob2> *cough*thatcouldbeadoctest*cough*
<stub> Ok - so you just implemented your own runner.
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> well, you could argue that I guess.
<lifeless> but the point is that there is a defined no-dependency from tests executing to a runner
<stub> If you said that you required a suite, your manual test runner would be almost as simple and more functionality could be available.
<stub> Agh.... you *have* a suite
<lifeless> but you cannot mandate a suite either:
<lifeless> PYTHONPATH=lib python
<lifeless> Python 2.4.1 (#2, Mar 30 2005, 21:51:10) 
<lifeless> [GCC 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)]  on linux2
<lifeless> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<lifeless> >>> import subunit.tests.test_test_protocol
<lifeless> >>> test = subunit.tests.test_test_protocol.TestTestImports("test_imports")
<lifeless> >>> test.run()
<lifeless> thats the defined interface for a TestCase. If that doesn't work, you are no longer pyunit compatible.
<stub> And that is a problem?
<lifeless> and so far I've seen no reason to break that interface.
<lifeless> yes, its a problem.
<lifeless> unless you want to partition zope related code off from the test of python, you should be compatible with stock python testing tools
<lifeless> being compatible lets you do nice things such as use stock gui runners, remote test reports and the like
<stub> Unless the changed API is a good thing and it becomes the new pyunit
<lifeless> and noone writes them at the moment because *everyone breaks the api* and thus the projects big enough to write such things cannot write them for everyone.
<lifeless> I'm deathly afraid of a bad changed api becoming the new pyunit. and what I've seen so far is seriously bad IMO.
<lifeless> its less flexible, more tightly coupled. That makes it harder to extend compatibly and will then be locked in untill python 3000.
<lifeless> which I really dont want.
<lifeless> anyway, I'm getting shorter and shorter here, having just had two projects saying the same thing to me at once.
<lifeless> and I fly in 9 hours
<lifeless> so.. please email me as soon as possible, I might work on a prototype on the flight
<spiv> Working code would be very valuable here.
<lifeless> I certainly get that impression
<lifeless> sitting down with radix and mumak at the twisted sprint convinced them they can do what they want in a tasteful manner without being gratuitisouly incompatible with pyunit. And they wouldn't be able to use the z3 test runner as easily
<stub> Anyway - I think the Z3 test runner could be happily mutated into what we want. Really all that is involved is shuffling some code around a bit. And I'm sure Jim would be happy with any changes that help get it acceped into Python 2.5 provided he doesn't lose desirable functionality.
<stub> About the only bit I think could cause difficulty is the profiling and codecoverage which I mentioned before.
<lifeless> stub: if thats the case, cool. The _big_ problem at the moment is the manual iteration of the test case composite structure.
<lifeless> so - email me and jim if you like.
<lifeless> if you do it today, I'll have the email with me on the plane
<stub> Yup. Stuff that into an intelligent test suite, and require the layers to implement from a common base class for the setup/teardown only-if-needed stuff to work.
<lifeless> the thing to note is that test suites are recursive
<lifeless> so some care is needed ;0
<stub> Viral intelligent test suites - it notices that something it is going to recurse to is dumb and wraps it ;)
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> it notices its recursing to something foreign and it forks()
<lifeless> that would be ok.
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/dists--devel--0: [trivial]  production 1.31 config (patch-111: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.31: Cherrypick patch-2341 (patch-1: brad.bollenbach@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--production--1.31: Cherrypick patch-2342 (patch-2: guilherme.salgado@canonical.com, rocketfuel@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/dists--bazaar--1.5: new build (patch-79)
<hannosch> jordi: ping?
<sivang> hey hannosch 
<hannosch> hi
<hannosch> I am looking for jordi as he wanted to discuss something about how to setup plone in rosetta
<sivang> hannosch: seems he away, email him so he would get back to you.
<hannosch> He was looking for me on #plone in response to my last email, so I suppose he wants to discuss something directly ;)
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<sd-tux> hi, i want to download a .po file from rosetta but i can't do it because of this BUG : https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1978  doe's anybody know how other way to downsload my translations :) ?
#launchpad 2005-09-09
<Alinux> hello, how can I check with wich version of gcc, kernel is compiled?
<cprov> Alinux:  it's a litte off topic question, you shoudl try the ubuntulinux channel, but you're lucky
<cprov> Alinux: cat /var/log/syslog* | grep gcc
<cprov> Sep  2 03:53:10 localhost kernel: 686 (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Thu Aug 18 22:39:14 UTC 2005
<Alinux> :)
<cprov> Alinux: I'm still using hoary
<Alinux> cprov, :) thank yuo brother!
<Alinux> :)
<cprov> Alinux: you're welcome, enjoy Launchpad 
<Alinux> I'm using hoary 
<Alinux> but 2.6.10 kernel istn't stabile for me..
<Alinux> my sound card crash-s entire system :) 
<cprov> Alinux: what is broken for you ? mine is 2.6.10 too 
<cprov> Alinux: uhm 
<Alinux> my emu10k1 when loaded, turnes of a kompiuter :)
<Alinux> i don't know why
<Alinux> so I've installed 2.6.12
<Alinux> and no problems now.
<Alinux> in this moment I'm trying to install NVidia driver.
<cprov> Alinux: join #ubuntu, there will be people ready to help you, ask pitti or fabionne (ok, sat night is for hard hacker, but you can try )
<Alinux> but something still doesn't work.
<Alinux> :)
<Alinux> don't wanna register my nickname :)
<Alinux> no time at tihe moment
<Alinux> :)
<cprov> Alinux: I bet you need newer Nvidia driver , if available 
<Alinux> no :)
<Alinux> I have GeForce MX 5200
<Alinux> strangee thing is that after compiling and booting of a new kernel, I have black screen and no boot massages... before gdm starts.
<cprov> Alinux: so, not much to discuss, I mean, I'm not really aware of the Nvidia drivers for brezzy
<Alinux> even if vga=794 form my 1280x1024 is setted up.
<Alinux> :)
<Alinux> no it's still hoary :)
<Alinux> but with vanilla kernel :)
<cprov> Alinux: you need breezy stuff for 2.6.12 AFAIK
<Alinux> cprov, thank yuo.
<cprov> Alinux: the guys are talking about nv drivers/breezy pre releases just now, why don't you join them at #ubuntu ?
<Alinux> cprov, ok :)
<cprov> Alinux: good luck
<Alinux> cprov,  :) thanks
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=SteveA,BjornT]  Zope3FormErrorMessages (patch-2343: stuart.bishop@canonical.com)
<zyga> hello
<zyga> anyone who knows how rosetta got initiall messages around?
<zyga> jordi: ping
<SteveA> hi lifeless.  i've resubmitted the request to pqm now.
<SteveA> lifeless: merge failed with a different problem this time.  i have forwarded you the message.
<sd-tux> hi, i want to download a .po file from rosetta but i can't do it because of this BUG : https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1978  doe's anybody know how other way to downsload my translations :) ?
<SteveA> sd-tux: the error is simple to fix.   i've updated the bug report with a description of the problem and its solution.  carlos can look into it tomorrow, and we can get a fix into production pretty soon.
<SteveA> sd-tux: thanks for mentioning it on this channel.
<sd-tux> SteveA: ok.. thank you
<cprov> SteveA -> sunday hard worker ;)
<cprov> mpt: ping 
<cprov> mpt: you have email
<mpt> thanks cprov
<cprov> mpt: did it work ?
<mpt> cprov: If you want to restrict it, it's deadsea
<mpt> ah, no, still the same error
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<SteveA> hi mpt 
<cprov> SteveA: hi SteveA
<cprov> mpt:  try $ psql -h gwyddion launchpad_sprint
<cprov> mpt: and ? can your machine resolve the name gwyddion ? if not replace it by the IP 192.168.99.54
<mpt> hi SteveA
<mpt> ** server can't find gwyddion: NXDOMAIN
<mpt> cprov: I still get the same error, even with psql -h 192.168.99.54 launchpad_sprint
<cprov> mpt: cprov@deadsea:~$ psql -h gwyddion launchpad_sprint, works
<cprov> mpt: use -U cprov or launchpad 
<mpt> still "could not connect to server: "
<cprov> mpt: you're probably being victimated by some silly mistake, try the dump_sprint-20050825.sql in my HOME, the DB is definitely accessible from deadsea, get local help if necessary
<cprov> mpt: keep trying with psql until have success
<mpt> ok, there's no-one here except jdahlin, I'll get salgado to help tomorrow
* mpt isn't smart enough for this job :-/
<cprov> mpt: put johan on it ... he can solve 
<mpt> cprov: ok, how do I tell whether job/build/title is a product or a package?
<cprov> mpt: I didn't get you point, it is always sourcepackagerelease, it may be included in a product (via Packaging) or not
<mpt> cprove: So it's only ever distributions that use AutoBuild, not products?
<mpt> cprov: For example, http://tinderbox.mozilla.org/showbuilds.cgi?tree=Firefox is for a product rather than for a distribution
<cprov> cprov: indeed, atm it's driven by distrorelease
<mpt> okay.
<cprov> mpt: but good point, we shoudl attempt to this facet of the problem some time in the future
<mpt> all right
<mpt> so next, I want to link to that package
<SteveA> i am going to be doing some very evil stuff with zcml processors tomorrow morning.
<mpt> I guess I'll need to create a browser/build.py for that
<SteveA> but, the outcome of it will be that we'll have an optional 'facet' attribute for each page or form directive
<SteveA> that says what facet that page or form is to belong to.
<mpt> cool
<cprov> mpt: it's alrady created, isn't it ?
<mpt> cprov: There's database/build.py but not browser/build.py
<cprov> mpt: ok, we only have browser/builder.py ...
<mpt> right
<mpt> I'm creating only one function
<mpt> so can it go in builder.py, or should I make a new file for it?
<cprov> mpt: new file browser/build.py
<cprov> mpt: but It won't be easy, we only have srcpkgname/distrorelease/productseries in packaging ...  the join will hurt a bit
* cprov -> afk
<mpt> cprov: ping (when you're back)
<cprov> mpt: just behind you ...
<mpt> no, that's jdahlin who's just behind me :-)
<mpt> cprov: Could you teach me how to find what properties are inside some other database property?
<mpt> For example, I want to show something if the build is successful
<mpt> Judging by dbschema.py, tal:condition="build/buildstate/fullybuilt" should do what I want
<mpt> but it returns NotFoundError: (<Item FULLYBUILT (1) from <class 'canonical.lp.dbschema.BuildStatus'>>, 'fullybuilt')
<cprov> mpt: you can just say: "if the build was sucessfully"  by retrieving the Builds, at this time buildqueue entry is gone 
<cprov> mpt: build/buildstate/value or title 
<cprov> mpt: but yes, compare dbschema is ugly ... we definitely should have a programable formatter for it or extend dbschema to support it 
<mpt> Yes, I can see how you've used title
<cprov> mpt: which is UGLY and can't stay like this 
<mpt> and I can see class BuildStatus in slave.py
<mpt> but the values defined in BuildStatus don't work either
<mpt> e.g. tal:condition="build/buildstate/depfail"
<cprov> mpt: er, you can't do that 
<cprov> mpt: buildstate is a dbschema after that only title|value
<cprov> mpt: we could embed some graphical representation in the dbschema structure or declare special formatter to do the comparision in code not in tales
<mpt> cprov: So it looks like the only way to get at the build state is (a) using the raw number (b) with a python: expression
<cprov> mpt: exactly, that's what formatters are for, isn't it ? 
<mpt> true
* mpt hasn't written formatters before
* cprov even cprov
<mpt> the word you want there is "neither" :-)
<mpt> cprov: Could you insert some random gibberish into one of your build packages so it doesn't build? :-)
<cprov> mpt:  indeed, watching ferris beeler day off keep concentration hard to do 
<mpt> otherwise I can't see what failure looks like
<cprov> mpt:  it's stopped, you can just modify the fields by hand using psql
<mpt> ah, so I get to learn psql as well
<Lathiat> just a point, its very confusing on product bug pages, e.g. https://launchpad.net/products/855resolution/+bugs/1779/ how i can comment on the bug i ahve to load the bug in malone)
<mpt> cprov: Why is it important to show both the date created and the date started?
<cprov> mpt: in few words they still inside the history (limited to 10 items) because the build/builder still pointing to us, the only thing changes is the buildstate 
<mpt> Lathiat: bradb is fixing that at the moment
<Lathiat> mpt: oh cool
<Lathiat> took me liek 3 minutes to figure that out :)
<cprov> mpt: we can calculate the delay in the buildqueue
<mpt> cprov: Sorry, I didn't understand that
<mpt> cprov: What do you mean by "pointing to us"?
<cprov> mpt: mpt build/builder == builder.id
<mpt> cprov: I don't see what that has to do with the date, sorry
* mpt is tired and unintelligent this afternoon
<cprov> mpt: nothing, it was answering the question about the different possible buildstates
<cprov> mpt: datecreated/datebuilt/buildduration are related to the time spent in each build system stage
<mindmedic> Is .po file uploading in rosetta currently disabled?
<zyga> anyone alive?
<mindmedic> zyga, yes.
<zyga> mindmedic: maybe you know if 
<zyga>  is http://l10n-status.gnome.org/gnome-2.12/pl/desktop/index.html automatically imported here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+lang/pl
<mindmedic> i dont know.. look, ask in the gnome translations team..
#launchpad 2005-09-10
<ufo-> what happend to the export button in rosetta?
<ufo-> can't seem to find it anywhere
<salgado> morning stub
<stub> Morning
<salgado> stub, I created a new celebrity (shipit-admins) in my shipit branch. should I create the team myself or can you do that when doing the rollout?
<stub> If you are a Launchpad admin, you can create it on production now.
<salgado> no, I'm not an admin
<stub> Can normal users create teams?
* stub isn't sure since he is an admin
<salgado> yes, they can
<stub> Ok - then you can create it too ;)
<salgado> done. :)
<stub> spiv: Do you remember if list(foo) called len(foo) to preallocate the list size?
<spiv> stub: Yeah, it does.
<spiv> (And then swallows all exceptions from len(foo)!)
<stub> The swallowing is fixed in CVS.
<spiv> I remember reading that... that's good news :)
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> spiv: i have some great zcml evil to perform this morning.
<spiv> SteveA: What sort of evil?
<SteveA> i need to add a 'facet' attribute to page, subdirective-page, addform, editform directives
<SteveA> i have worked out how to do so without duplicating code
<SteveA> but the hack is necesarily evil
<SteveA> i can wave my hands and imagine using events for zcml parsing in a way that would make this kind of customization easier
<SteveA> but i don't want to change the zcml parsing upstream just for this.
<carlos> SteveA, how is possible that the export page is failing now because a missing title? did you change anything mandatory with latest production update?
<SteveA> i didn't do anything, and seeing as i can't merge into pqm at the moment, i don't think i can have.
<carlos> SteveA, I mean with last week update
<SteveA> sd-tux mentioned the problem here.  i looked at the error log page on the server, and saw an AssertionError about that pagetitle being missing.
<carlos> anyway, it's an easy fix
<SteveA> carlos: i haven't merged anything into pqm at all recently.
<SteveA> i have no idea what changed to remove that pagetitle, or change the name of the template in that way.
<carlos> me neither
<SteveA> maybe someone else's refactoring?  and with no test to catch it, it didn't get properly refactored.
<carlos> but one thing is true... a pagetest is missing :-(
<carlos> yeah
<lifeless> allo allo
<SteveA> hello
<lifeless> I spent the plane flight hacking up another proof-of-concept unittest plugin.
<lifeless> as a -not-work-projet-
<lifeless> http://www.robertcollins.net/unittest/testresources/
<carlos> SteveA, I'm having problems with a tal macro, could you help me or are you too busy?
<SteveA> carlos: i can help
<carlos> SteveA, thank you
<SteveA> lifeless: can you sort out my pqm access?
<carlos> SteveA, I'm following the instructions we have at https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/PageTemplateHacking
<carlos> but every time I try to refer to the macro, I get a KeyError with the name of the macro
<SteveA> can i see your template code?  in Kinnison's paste bin?
<lifeless> SteveA: on it
<SteveA> thanks
<carlos> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file5PQ1uO.html <- This is the error
<SteveA> and the template source?
<carlos> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filefQmE2H.html
<Kinnison> Anyone object to me updating dogfood right now?
<carlos> Kinnison, none at all
<carlos> I mean no objections at all
<Kinnison> cool
* Kinnison wonders what will be broken in dogfood today
<carlos> Kinnison, did you discover why your checkout was getting wrong code?
<Kinnison> carlos: No, it's very very confusing
<carlos> stub, hi, I was not able to test staging and this weekend my export failed because mawson ran out of disk space, so I'm doing the export now (again)
<SteveA> carlos: i cannot see anything that would cause a problem.  we need to go into the debugger
<Kinnison> carlos: how much more space does mawson need?
<carlos> stub, I will tell you as soon as possible if it's ok to run that script on production
* Kinnison can probably free up another two gigs or so
<stub> carlos: I'll need to run it again - the database was reset yesterday
<carlos> Kinnison, it has 55GB now, I suppose someone removed something
<carlos> SteveA, ok
<SteveA> carlos: can we pair-program the debugging?
<carlos> stub, oohh...
<SteveA> using screen or vnc?
<carlos> stub, please, do it, I will stop the export then
<carlos> SteveA, sure
<carlos> I just need to setup it
<carlos> SteveA, what do you prefer?
<carlos> screen or vnc?
<SteveA> let's try vnc
<carlos> ok
<BjornT> carlos, SteveA: just in case you didn't know, that error often happens when the template containing the macro contains some error, like a mal-formed or missing tag or something.
* carlos opens the port
<SteveA> BjornT: good point
<carlos> hmm
* carlos takes a look again..
<SteveA> carlos: you can try removing surrounding parts of the page template
<SteveA> one part at a time
<lifeless> SteveA: fixed
<SteveA> until the error goes away
<BjornT> using the post-mortem debugger and print obj probably tells you something useful as well
<lifeless> stub: ping
<lifeless> stub: I'd like to copy my reply to you to Jim.
<stub> lifeless: Can you paste it somewhere? My mail provider is down
<SteveA> lifeless: anything i should know about?
<carlos> grrr, I killed my X session
* SteveA resubmits to pqm
<SteveA> carlos: you might also try removing all metal: stuff (change the namespace to xmetal) to ensure the page renders okay without it
<SteveA> fix any problems in the page, then re-enable the metal
<carlos> SteveA, the page has no problems at all
<lifeless> SteveA: nope, PBCAK at this end
<lifeless> stub: I've pasted it to you, are you happy for me to send that to jim and you ?
<carlos> and the error is still there if I leave the macro empty
<stub> beep beep beep.... I meant the web paste service ;)
<lifeless> stub: ?
<lifeless> I'm not really in the habit of pasting draft-public-mails to a web paste service.
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/ (but I have it now - stopped beeping ;)
<lifeless> draft-private I mean.
<carlos> SteveA, fixed
<SteveA> okay
<stub> lifeless: Sure - Send a copy to Jim too
<SteveA> what was it?
<carlos> SteveA, just moving it inside the <div metal:fill-slot="main"> tag was enough
<lifeless> SteveA: I've copied you
<carlos> I suppose it's a scope problem
<SteveA> if you can produce a minimal example, then i can probably explain what is going on, and see if it is a bug in page templates.
<carlos> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileAhWTyu.html vs. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZNg3lJ.html
<carlos> That's the only change I did
<SteveA> ah
<SteveA> okay, so in the example that didn't work, you weren't actually defining the macro at all
<SteveA> because you were using the define-macro in a part of the template that was being thrown away
<carlos> yeah, I guess
<zyga> carlos: hello
<carlos> zyga, hi
<carlos> SteveA, I need to send an argument to that macro, something like a fill-slot but as a <tal:block define=....>
<carlos> SteveA, I don't see anything about that in our FAQ
<carlos> zyga, I suppose you want to talk about GNOME imports, right?
<Kinnison> dogfood back running, thanks for your patience
<SteveA> carlos: you cannot put arguments into a macro.  there are other ways to do what you need to do.
<SteveA> for example, you can put the define="..." around the use-macro
<zyga> carlos: exactly
<zyga> carlos: pitti told me yesterday that they are invoked manually
<zyga> carlos: but since 2.12 is already frozen we could trigger that import to get an up-to-date view of the situation
<zyga> (especially since polish translators were busy enough to get near 100%) :-)
<carlos> SteveA, something like?:
<carlos> <metal:use
<carlos>                               metal:use-macro="template/macros/translation-suggestions"
<carlos>                               tal:define="submissions python:messageSet.getSuggestedSubmissions(index)">
<SteveA> carlos: maybe.  i don't know if that will work.  i'd say, to be clear, <tal:block tal:define="submissions ..."><metal:block metal:use-macro="..."> .... </tal:block>
<carlos> zyga, we are not imoporting any GNOME module outside the Ubuntu's packages we have that is done automatically
<carlos> SteveA, I have that already
<carlos> SteveA, but when I try to use submissions inside the macro, I get a KeyError
<carlos> I tried to move the tal:define inside the meta:use-macro with the same error
<ddaa> stub: help!
<stub> eh?
<ddaa> I need to get "make check" in launchpad to apply BranchDataStorage.sql before running tests
<ddaa> since I'm in a launchpad/branches sprint now
<ddaa> I renamed pending/BranchDataStorage.sql to patch-25-22-0.sql
<SteveA> carlos: show me the code
<ddaa> and tried cd database/schema ; make
<ddaa> but then I get
<ddaa> 08:52:14 CRITICAL patch-25-22-0.sql failed to update LaunchpadDatabaseRevision correctly
<cprov> jamesh: ping ?
<stub> Add to the end of the  patch  'INSERT INTO LaunchpadDatabaseRevison VALUES (25, 22, 0)'
<carlos> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filexc96R7.html
<ddaa> stub: how should I diagnose/fix handwave-away the problem?
<stub> ddaa: Actually - pick a higher number like 78 or something - makes it easier for me if it accidently lands in rocketfuel
<carlos> SteveA, the <tal:block condition="submissions"> raises the KeyError
<carlos> inside the macro definition
<stub> ddaa: (ie. call itpatch-25-90-0.sql, with 'INSERT INTO LaunchpadDatabaseRevision VALUES (25, 90, 0)' added to the end)
<ddaa> ack
<ddaa> hu... ha, okay, I see, the Makefile checks whether the LaunchpadDatabaseRevision table looks consistent with the names of applied patches
<SteveA> carlos: although you can say <tal:block condition="...">, I think it reads more clearly to always use tal:condition
<SteveA> so, use <tal:block tal:condition="...">
<SteveA> that way, people can visually scan the source for tal:condition
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> so, you have:
<SteveA>     <div metal:fill-slot="main">
<SteveA>       <metal:define metal:define-macro="translation-suggestions">
<SteveA>         <tal:block condition="submissions">
<SteveA> you're defining a macro
<SteveA> however, the macro will still be output at this point in the template
<SteveA> there is no variable 'submissions' defined at this point
<carlos> right
<SteveA> you have a choice.  you can choose that you want to display the macro here, where is is defined, so you need to make 'submissions' mean something.  or say tal:condition="submissions|nothing".  OR, you can decide you don't want to show the contents of the macro here, and surround it in tal:condition="nothing"
<carlos> how could I do to fix that?
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> last option looks better
<ddaa> stub: now, it blows up in the "* Security setup"
<ddaa>   File "security.py", line 237, in main
<ddaa>     assert obj_name in schema.keys(), 'Bad object name %r'%(obj_name,)
<ddaa> AssertionError: Bad object name 'public.changeset'
<stub> Did we drop the changeset table?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: debbugssync, hct enabling, and ui fixes. r=jamesh (patch-2018: mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com, scott@canonical.com)
<dilys> Merge to thelove@canonical.com/bazaar--devo--1.5: Fixed relative dest path for "baz export" (used to panic), mini API for management of user errors (patch-63: Matthieu.Moy@imag.fr)
* ddaa checks
<stub> Or renamed it? Same effect
<carlos> SteveA, thanks
<SteveA> it should become 'revision'
<ddaa> Yes, "ALTER TABLE Changeset RENAME TO Revision;"
<ddaa> where are the security chicken bones, so that I rethrow them?
<stub> ddaa: Edit security.cfg and change references to public.changeset to public.revision
<ddaa> ack
<stub> (in database/schema)
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<ddaa> stub: now, I have a sampledata conflict. I reverted my tree and db, but I'm looking for the magic word to apply the db patch to the live sampledata so I can "make newsampledata". How do apply a sql patch on the sampledata?
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<stub> First build a fresh database without your patch (rename it to something not patch-25-??-?.sql to do this)
<stub> ddaa: Then run your patch manually (psql -d launchpad_dev -f my-renamed-patch.sql)
<stub> ddaa: Then modify your sampledata, and run 'make newsampledata' as per the documentation
* BjornT heads out for lunch and some appointments
<stub> ddaa: You can then put your dbpatch back in place
<stub> (yes - this is a pita but I'm not sure if it can be improved easily without making other compromises)
* carlos -> breakfast
<niran> i'm trying to get a bazaar mirror of a project that's currently developed using cvs, so if i register the project with launchpad and tell it the cvs server, will the mirror automatically be created?
<Kinnison> spiv: ping?
<ddaa> stub: I have another problem...
<ddaa> When trying to update the sampledata, I get this error:
<ddaa> psql:pending/BranchDataStorage.sql:88: ERROR:  new row for relation "branch" violates check constraint "valid_name"
<ddaa> oh...
<ddaa> I think I see... the update script produces a number of empty names...
<lifeless> niran: it will get tested for importabailty yes
<ddaa> also, we are going to need to add "@_" as valid chars for branch names
<lifeless> niran: and you can chat with jblack or ddaa here to get the mirror checked more carefully
<ddaa> stub: is that okay to add those chars to the valid_name regex?
<niran> lifeless, ok, thanks
<stub> ddaa: There is already valid_branch_name - use that. We can't add those characters to valid_name
<stub> I must have added it after creating that basic patch.
<ddaa> Oh, right, I missed it in my confusion :)
* ddaa now tries to find out where the empty names come from
<spiv> Kinnison: pong
<Kinnison> spiv: any chance you can go over the remaining stuff in cprov's buildd branches?
<Kinnison> spiv: We need them mergable asap
<Kinnison> jamesh has done a bunch of review already and I believe cprov has dealt with most, if not all, of his comments
<spiv> Kinnison: Ok.  celso.providelo@canonical.com/launchpad--buildd--0 and celso.providelo@canonical.com/launchpad--buildd-queuebuilder-archaware--0?
<Kinnison> cprov: ?
<cprov> Kinnison: spiv: yes, they two
<zyga> carlos: is there any way to star translating a template without any translated messages?
<spiv> cprov: Ok.
<carlos> zyga, sure
<cprov> spiv: great, special attention to the buildd which contains killing process issues, would be nice if you can suggest something based on your librarian experience
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, 'morning zyga... how went your installation tests of breezy?:)
<carlos> zyga, why do you think you cannot do that?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, in the translation side of course.
<spiv> cprov: I'll take a look, but the librarian never spawns subprocesses, so I don't think there's any particular insight to be gained there.
<lifeless> pqm does
<lifeless> so whatever you do, it can feed inot PqmRobustness :0
<cprov> spiv: right, get inside, you'll probably have something better than that in mind
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: morning :-)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: pretty good but I've found one annoying issue
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: installation path: warty->upgrade is terrible due to clashes in xfree86-common and xorg.common (rgb.txt somewhere)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: as for colony CD it's not perfect yet but I'm already pulling the fresh one :)
<WaterSevenUb> zyga,and what about those issues of "Time Zone Configuratoin" and "ubuntu configuration" (post-install)... did you find them?
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: well I'd love to but those templates just don't appear on the list
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: no, they were not in any of the .po files breezy has - probably unmarked
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, well... the point is .... should we annoy Carlos again to point us someone we could talk to before we report the problem somewhere?;)
<WaterSevenUb> carlos, :)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I'd rather grep the source package
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: write a patch and then annoy the hell out of people :)
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: similar case: 'hibernate this computer'
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: do you know where that is?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, that one is on my "todoWhereTo" list too :) 
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: translators should be able to pull a list of .pot files with *every* string extracted 
<zyga> and a list with only marked strings extracted
<zyga> that would solve 99% of the problems
<zyga> if we had a clone of pitti he could spare some time to do this
<hannosch> jordi: ayt?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, yeah, I agree.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: I'll be hacking synaptic in the meantime, minor issues though
* ddaa just notice some minor synaptic UI crack
<zyga> ddaa: ?
<ddaa> zyga: when running it for the first time, after updating packages, it displays a dialog "everything went fine" with a checkbox to automatically close the dialog at the end of future updates.
<ddaa> Clicking on the checkbox closes the dialog.
<ddaa> That is helpful, in the sense that when you click the checkbox, you want the dialog to go away pretty soon, but that is suprising because, well... checking a checkbox should not close the window!
<ddaa> just a minor WTF, not really a blocker
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, zyga I cannot help you too much with that kind of issues as I hadn't time too look into those things. Usually, is better if you ask the maintainer of those packages or the Ubuntu team if you don't know the exact package.
<zyga> carlos: that's okay - we know you are really busy :)
<carlos> zyga, thank you
<carlos> stub, what's the ETA finish for the whitespace script on staging?
<lifeless> 2006
<bob2> haha
<stub> carlos: 10.2459 done (400000 of 3904014). eta 21:24:20.121362
<carlos> lifeless, kiko would hate you :-)
<carlos> stub, thanks
<SteveA> lifeless: i haven't received a reply from pqm yet
<bob2> did you check the pqm status page?
* carlos -> shower
<zyga> carlos: why is synaptic not in rosetta?
<lifeless> http://pqm.ubuntu.com/
<lifeless> suggests you should not have
<Kinnison> cprov, spiv: It seems jamesh was reviewing one of the branches, Can you coordinate and check that everything looks sane on that?
<SteveA> lifeless: thanks
<zyga> carlos: (as far as /pl is concerned)
<zyga> carlos:  synaptic + rosetta = b0rked https://launchpad.net/products/synaptic/+translations
<sivang> is launchpad still donw? I still can't open launchpad integration pages..
<carlos> zyga, automatic imports are off for a couple of days while pitti does some changes to the buildd <-> rosetta path, it should be restored soon and synaptic will appear 
<ddaa> stub: I'm almost there, but I still need your help for a little thingy
<ddaa> 10:58:16 WARNING No permissions specified for ['"public"."branchmessage"', '"public"."branchsubscription"', '"public"."revisionparent"'] 
<ddaa> what should I do to make it happy?
<stub> ddaa: You need to add some security declarations to security.cfg for those tables. Currently only superuser accounts have access to them, which is a problem.
<ddaa> Well, I do not think that any code is actually using those, yet...
<ddaa> so it's not a terribly big problem, but lifeless thinks I should fix the problem right now.
<stub> ddaa: Then ignore the warnings. If you want to silence them, stick a section 'public.branchsubscription=' in the [public]  section should do the trick
<ddaa> nothing after the = sign?
<stub> ddaa: Nope. That explicity says 'give no permissions'
<ddaa> thx
<stub> So anything attempting to access them will raise an exception, and the relevant entries added to security.cfg then.
<ddaa> Yup, way to go.
<ddaa> I'm not going to give speculative permissions that I will forget about and which will come back to hit me later.
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: do you know where can we translate lanuchpad integration details?
<WaterSevenUb> zyga, no. Let me know if you find it. I will let you know if I find it. (I'm currently busy )
<zyga> WaterSevenUb: well... that was easier than I though ... apt-get source launchpad-integration
<niemeyer> Morning!
<cprov> spiv: ok, nice idea to kill process, I'm implementing it .
<spiv> cprov: No worries.
<spiv> cprov: I'm about to go to bed, so if you want anything else from me, send me an email and I'll do it tomorrow morning.
<spiv> (I see that jamesh has followed up to the reviews)
<Kinnison> thanks spiv
* Kinnison ruffles
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so next thing to try
<Keybuk> cd /tmp
<Keybuk> hct source dbus
<niemeyer>   File "/home/niemeyer/src/mango-sorbet/pybaz/backends/forkexec.py", line 384, i    raise ExecProblem(self)
<niemeyer> ExecProblem: baz exited with code 2 (expected exit code 0)
<niemeyer> argv: 'get', 'TO-BE-DELETED@REALLY-DO-NOT-USE.ubuntu.com/dbus--orig--0.36.2--pat* error report
<niemeyer> get: could not connect to the archive for (TO-BE-DELETED@REALLY-DO-NOT-USE.ubunt2005-09-05 09:34:40,373 INFO     hct.source.SourceTree.Library Removing library
<Keybuk> ah, d'oh
<Keybuk> baz register-archive sftp://casey.ubuntu.com/srv/launchpad.ubuntu.com/archive
<Keybuk> and try again :p
<Keybuk> (you may have to delete a "dbus" directory)
<niemeyer> Hummm..
<niemeyer> It looks like I don't have an account on that machine
<Keybuk> elmo: ? ^
<niemeyer> Humm.. 
<niemeyer> I do
<Keybuk> you should have an sftponly account
<niemeyer> I thought the mail to db.warthogs.hdb.com would install the key everywhere, but it looks like it wasn't the case.
<niemeyer> Ok, I've registered the frightening TO-BE-DELETED@REALLY-DO-NOT-USE.ubuntu.com archive. :)
<Keybuk> it's supposed to, bug elmo about that <g>
<Keybuk> yeah, Mark picked that name
<Keybuk> it's trying to hint that you shouldn't branch off it
<Keybuk> ah ... elmo's actually usefully given you an account
<Keybuk> (a real one, that is)
* niemeyer hct source dbus
<niemeyer> Great!
<niemeyer> I've installed my key manually, so everything is fine now. :)
<niemeyer> You've mentioned that I'd need Launchpad working. What parts of hct interact with launchpad right now?
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so mango-sorbet is my development config, which I use for testing distro-side stuff
<Keybuk> it's got two main bits in it ...
<Keybuk> hct -- which is the generic module bit, the utility library (hct.util) and the command-line interface (hct.cli)
<Keybuk> sourcerer -- which is the source package importer -- it uses hct, but isn't "part" of it
<Keybuk> it doesn't have any of the launchpad stuff
<Keybuk> now, if you look at your launchpad config, it also has a lib/hct and lib/sourcerer which match these two
<Keybuk> launchpad also has the server-side stuff
<Keybuk> lib/canonical/launchpad/hctapi.py <-- the direct-to-database backend code
<Keybuk> lib/canonical/launchpad/daemons/trebuchet.py <-- the xml-rpc server
<niemeyer> Hummm... I see
<Keybuk> so, how the backends work:
<Keybuk> hct doesn't have any real concept of a source package, or how to find them. or anything like that.  It just wants a Manifest object
<Keybuk> so it uses a backend to convert an arbitrary string into a Manifest object
<Keybuk> so when you typed "hct source dbus", the following happened:
<Keybuk> - it parsed it as a URL, saw there was no scheme, so added the default ("hct") scheme to it
<Keybuk> - it looked up the handler for the "hct" scheme (hct.backends.xmlrpc)
<Keybuk> - it called the hct.backends.xmlrpc.get_manifest() function passing "hct:///dbus" to it
<Keybuk> - the backend made an XML-RPC call to the trebuchet server on casey
<Keybuk>   (but with the "hct:///" bit stripped off)
<Keybuk> - trebuchet made the same call to hctapi.get_manifest()
<Keybuk> - which parsed the string, looked up the record in the database, and made a Manifest object
<Keybuk> - trebuchet pickled the Manifest object by turning it into XML
<Keybuk> - the xmlrpc backend unpickled it and returned it
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> there's two backends in hct -- xmlrpc which handles the "hct" scheme and is the default
<Keybuk> and xmlfiles which handles any other scheme
<Keybuk> so, infact, you can do something like:
<Keybuk> hct source file:///tmp/dbus/{hct}/++manifest
<niemeyer> (I'm following.. keep going :)
<Keybuk> that'll parse it as a URL, see the "file" scheme, use the hct.backends.xmlfiles.get_manifest() function which treats the rest of the string as a filename, and loads it directly
<Keybuk> the logic for all of this is in hct.url
<Keybuk> backend modules "plug" themselves into that
<Keybuk> the top of hct.cli.command imports the xmlfiles and xmlrpc backends to make sure they're both available
<Keybuk> the top of sourcerer.bubblewrap imports the hctapi backend from launchpad (which shares the API)
<Keybuk> the hctapi backend is the "best" so the "lp:///" scheme it implements becomes the default
<Keybuk> so using the hct code within sourcerer reads and writes directly to/from the database rather than going over xml-rpc
<niemeyer> Who's the guy parsing the manifest
<niemeyer> (and doing something useful with it)
<niemeyer> ?
<Keybuk> depends what you mean by parsing
<Keybuk> if you're reading a database object, it's hctapi
<niemeyer> Sorry.. rephrasing
<Keybuk> if you're reading an xml file, it's xmlfiles
<Keybuk> if you're reading an xml-rpc response, it's xmlrpc (which actually uses xmlfiles)
<niemeyer> Who runs baz by looking at the manifest?
<Keybuk> hct.manifest
<Keybuk> and, partly, hct.sourcetree
<niemeyer> Right
<Keybuk> that stuff needs cleaning up a bit, I want to move a lot from sourcetree into manifest itself
<niemeyer> You mentioned that sourcerer reads/writes directly to/from the database. It looks like it asks the backend to do that, and the backend is xmlrpc. What piece am I missing?
<Keybuk> at the top of bubblewrap it imports "canonical.launchpad.hctapi"
<Keybuk> which is in launchpad/lib/canonical/launchpad/hctapi.py
<Keybuk> that registers itself as a backend with a higher priority than the xmlrpc one
<Keybuk> (and with the "lp:///" scheme)
<niemeyer> Ah, ok
<niemeyer> So it doesn't use xmlrpc when being run from launchpad
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> make a copy of your launchpad tree (or another get)
<Keybuk> then:
<Keybuk> baz switch -d launchpad scott@canonical.com--2005/launchpad--sourcerer-production--0
<Keybuk> baz switch -d launchpad/lib/hct scott@canonical.com--2005/hct--devel
<Keybuk> baz switch -d launchpad/lib/sourcerer scott@canonical.com--2005/sourcerer--devel
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> you'll then get a scripts/sourcerer-import.py
<Keybuk> as this deals with the database directly, it cheats and uses the hct.where_am_i() function to construct a url with an "lp:///" scheme -- forcing the database backend to be used for the import
* niemeyer cp -r launchpad launchpad-scott
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I'd like to build a "package" from scratch (rather than asking sourcerer to import it). Is it possible?
* niemeyer baz build-config coffee
<Keybuk> nope
<Keybuk> it will be, one day, but right now existing sources is much more important
<niemeyer> Sure.. I'd just like to go through the process to understand it.
<niemeyer> I'll try to follow it internally
* niemeyer switching launchpad
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Is there any dummy database backend which doesn't require launchpad/a xmlrpc server to be running?
<Keybuk> no, unless you could the xmlfiles one
<Keybuk> which only implements the get_manifest function
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Is hct currently storing anything in the database, besides manifests? I mean, those entries mentioned in the manifest, they're all under a baz archive, right?
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so there's a bunch of tables
<Keybuk> Manifest -- which is the top-level table
<Keybuk> ManifestEntry -- which is the record for each entry in the manifest, and linked to the top-level table
<Keybuk> ManifestAncestry -- which records the descent of each manifest, which one it was based on and which were "merged in"
<Keybuk> each ManifestEntry references Branch and Changeset, which in turn reference ArchNamespace and ArchArchive, etc.
<Keybuk> those are the ones we write to
<Keybuk> we read from quite a few, the Product, ProductSeries, ProductRelease descent
<Keybuk> and the Distribution, DistroRelease, SourcePackagePublishingHistory, SourcePackageRelease descent
<Keybuk> but we never create those, we rely on dyson and gina (respectively) to do that
<niemeyer> Ok
<Kinnison> What's PQM's situation currently?
<Keybuk> there's a spec (DevelopmentManifests) for adding another table to link Person to Manifest (so you can have "my dbus") but that's still a spec
<Keybuk> it's almost 10 minutes work, but depends on a bunch of stuff to be useful, so it's waiting in the wings
<cprov> Kinnison: possibly it got lost with spiv's job at 8 AM
<niemeyer> Understood
<cprov> lifeless: or elmo: could you kick PQM ?
<lifeless> done
* Keybuk goes for lunch
<cprov> lifeless: thank you
<sabdfl> mpt: are kiko and salgado around?
<sabdfl> carlos: we have a problem
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv]  something/enumvalue:VALUE for page templates (patch-2344: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> we should not have the review-foobar-1 templates building up like this
<mpt> sabdfl: No, I'm not sure where they are
<mpt> kiko came back from Rio last night, apparently
<sabdfl> mpt: k thanks
<mpt> and salgado left the apartment before I did, I think, but he's not here, so I'm not sure where he is
<sabdfl> could you ask kiko to ping me when he gets in?
<mpt> sure
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> how's it going over there?
<mpt> the usual
<mpt> Warm, windy, and not enough RAM for baz :-)
<sabdfl> does anybody else have the ./makepagetest thing fail? SteveA?
<sabdfl>     assert (request and response) or not (request or response)
<sabdfl> AssertionError
<sabdfl> is the end of the traceback
<SteveA> sabdfl: interesting.  there are a couple of open bugs on it.  can you put the whole traceback in https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste ?
<sabdfl> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7ljmEl.html
<mpt> sabdfl: kiko just called me -- he's working on the monthly report for Jane, and he'll be in the office in about 1.5 hours
<sabdfl> mpt: thanks
<SteveA> sabdfl: do you still have /tmp/page-test.2gvIFd around?
<sabdfl> slinky% ls -al /tmp/page-test.2gvIFd                ~/projects/ubuntu/launchpad
<sabdfl> total 72
<sabdfl> drwx------   2 mark mark  4096 2005-09-05 15:12 .
<sabdfl> drwxrwxrwt  22 root root 12288 2005-09-05 15:16 ..
<sabdfl> -rw-r--r--   1 mark mark  1729 2005-09-05 15:11 watch0001.request
<sabdfl> -rw-r--r--   1 mark mark 24473 2005-09-05 15:11 watch0001.response
<SteveA> basically, there is some request data that did not meet with a response.  the zope test creation stuff is bitching about that.
<sabdfl> -rw-r--r--   1 mark mark  1731 2005-09-05 15:12 watch0002.request
<sabdfl> -rw-r--r--   1 mark mark 24483 2005-09-05 15:12 watch0002.response
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> interesting
<SteveA> okay, can you tar that directory up, and mail it to me
<SteveA> i'll be able to use that to see what's up
<sabdfl> i've noticed it does some weird stuff, like reordering the pages sometimes
<sabdfl> there are quite a few dirs like that
<sabdfl> do you want the lot?
<SteveA> just the one called /tmp/page-test.2gvIFd
<SteveA> that's the one that caused it to fail
<sabdfl> it was small
<sabdfl> you got the lot
<sabdfl> it's been failing quite a bit for me
<sabdfl> right now it just will not handle the sequence of pages i am trying to record
<SteveA> there's nothing obviously suspicious about the captured data.  i'll run it through the "create a page test from this" thing, and see why it is failing.
<SteveA> okay, reproduced the error
<sabdfl> phew
<sabdfl> my hair loss is accelerating
<ddaa> SteveA: heya
<sabdfl> not one of my attempts has worked :-)
<SteveA> i haven't fixed the error -- just reproduced the exact problem with the data you have sent to me
<SteveA> but, gimme a few minutes...
<SteveA> hi ddaa
<ddaa> SteveA: got a problem with the new Branch goo.
<SteveA> ddaa: can we talk in 15 mins?
<lifeless> SteveA: who else knows NotFoundError on attributes with new interfaces?
<lifeless> SteveA: we'll ask them
<SteveA> Bjorn may be able to help
<lifeless> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> hi lifeless 
<lifeless> BjornT: we may have solved it, una momento
<lifeless> BjornT: we have, never mind
<BjornT> cool
<ddaa> did not save interfaces/pyarch.py after remove the IBranch from __all__ there...
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: Added initial support to show suggestions for multiline entries r=kiko (patch-2345: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<SteveA> sabdfl: want an instant totally hackish fix?
<SteveA> python -O makepagetest.py (usual args here)
<Keybuk> hmm, I appear to have misunderstood the way Python's logging works
<Keybuk> if I have Logger("foo") and Logger("foo.child")
<Keybuk> and foo's level is 30, but foo.child's is 10
<Keybuk> I thought foo.child.debug(...) shouldn't appear, because it's parent level is higher
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=spiv]  Additions and some minor bug fixes to the email interface. (patch-2346: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<mpt> SteveA: How's menus going?
<SteveA> mpt: very nicely!  a little later today, you'll have some page<->menu assignment to do
<SteveA> but now, i must go out and collect a bicycle.
<mpt> heh, cool
<SteveA> it's taking way too long to walk to the office
<SteveA> so, bjorn inspired me to get a bike
<mpt> I have a bike, and I was going to spend this lunchtime getting a helmet
<mpt> but I'm too hungry
<SteveA> added how to work around failing makepagetest.py in https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadHackingFAQ
* Kinnison glares at apt-ftparchive
<Kinnison> it's so slow
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> Does a team have packages?
<mpt> Or is it people only who do?
<mpt> (er, "only people")
<lifeless> both
<mpt> thanks lifeless
<cprov> interesting -> http://www.bestpractical.com/rt/ , why not use Malone for it ? smells hypocrisy from our part :( 
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  More karma for the Malone users. (patch-2347: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<elmo> cprov: eh?
<Kinnison> malone isn't a trouble-ticket tracker
<cprov> elmo: just wondering what does it have better than we can do in malone ? not criticising at all, just wondering ... 
<elmo> cprov: RT is a dedicated issue/ticket tracker, malone is a bug tracker?
<cprov> Kinnison: but I can't see why it can't be, what differs from one to other 
<cprov> elmo: right, TRAC is also a issue tracker and can be used for both purposes 
<elmo> cprov: IME bugs and ticket tracking are entirely different things
<elmo> TRAC is a software issue tracker
<elmo> which is just really an extension of bugs
<elmo> (AFAIK, I have to admit I've never used TRAC)
<vinsci> hi carlos
<vinsci> carlos, how is your email request going?
<cprov> elmo: perhaps I'm just missing the small features differences, but IMHO they are quite same thing .. but ok, you have a deeper look on RT docs and see, probably my fault on this
<cprov> s/you/I'll
* cprov tries to punish his fingers for such a horrible mistake, considering the context .. sorry
* Kinnison imagines cprov doing a house-elf style slamming of fingers in a door as punishment
<cprov> Kinnison: actually, I'm using your chair, more discret but still painful
<Kinnison> hehe
* Kinnison thought you found that chair comfortable
<Kinnison> you can sit on some screws and nails if the chair is painful
<kiko> G
<kiko> M
<kiko> V!
<Kinnison> pardon?
<elmo> ood
<elmo> orning
<elmo> ietnam
<Kinnison> oh
<ddaa> mpt: ping
<cprov> Kinnison: the chair is extremely confortable, stay with the fingers under the chair is what I meant.
<Kinnison> cprov: heh
<kiko> how is everyone?
<cprov> kiko: morning sounds a bit late for br time and early for vietnan though, how is it going ? 
<kiko> well, morning is whenever I arrive at the office until lunch
<kiko> not too bad
<kiko> have a report to send off in a second
<mpt> ddaa: pong
<cprov> kiko: fair enough, should I say: "this life will kill you" ehe
<kiko> sent
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh,spiv]  Fix buildd job abort action, unicode handling on slave and buildd-monitor improves. (patch-2348: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<cprov> ouw ... finally
* SteveA returns
<salgado> hey SteveA. have one minute to talk about ShipitStandalone?
<SteveA> salgado: okay, let's doit
<salgado> so, should I just copy what we have for launchpad and change the text and the main template used?
<SteveA> i need to catch up on where you're at with it
<SteveA> i think i have an email explaining the work so far...
<SteveA> yep, got it
<SteveA> salgado: let me spend a few minutes reading this
<salgado> sure
<elmo> who's responsible for the CoC stuff?
<SteveA> cprov and salgado 
<elmo> cprov/salgado: https://launchpad.net/people/mail-slomosnail/+codesofconduct
<cprov> elmo: yup, did anything go wrong ?
<elmo> cprov/salgado: why is it listed in both active and inactive?
<elmo> and is there any way for me to get the actual signed CoC?
<cprov> elmo: no perm for me, only the own user can see it or admin
<cprov> elmo: btw, why i'm not admin, can someone promote me ?
<elmo> cprov: I've no idea
<SteveA> salgado: okay, i've read it
<Arnia> salgado: Hi. Could you tell me what the reasons were for not using DOAP in launchpad's RDF please. lifeless pointed me to you.
<elmo> you're the launchpad team ;-P
<cprov> elmo: how do you mean ? "get" is download the the original CoC or see if the CoC signature of this guy ? 
<elmo> cprov: http://people.ubuntu.com/~james/x/screenshot.jpg
<elmo> cprov: download the CoC as he signed it
<elmo> so I can verify it for myself etc.
<cprov> elmo: yes, unfortunatelly a poor member ..
<cprov> elmo: lp.net/codesofconduct/console/
<elmo> 404?
<elmo> aha, codeofconduct
<salgado> Arnia, the right person to answer this would be morgs, but he's on vacation now. 
<salgado> a
<cprov> elmo: oh, pardon me
<salgado> Arnia, I guess we're not using DOAP because we had to extend it a little to suit our needs
<elmo> cprov: what do I put in the From: box?
<cprov> elmo: displayname ..
<Arnia> salgado: Hum... ok, not sure why you'd need to create a whole new vocab for that. Any idea when morgs will be back?
<lifeless> salgado: oops,thought it was you. my bad.
<elmo> cprov: aha, ok, thanks
<cprov> elmo: dsilvers has tried and found 
<elmo> cprov: how does the code work, does it check the md5sum?
* SteveA chats to Arnia
<cprov> elmo: yes, checks the GPG signature then the content md5
<salgado> Arnia, no, I don't know when he'll be back. sorry
<salgado> SteveA, so, do we have a plan?
<cprov> elmo: did I solve your problem ? in this console you can also acknowledge paper signatures and deactive signatures.
<SteveA> salgado: 2 mins
<elmo> cprov: yes, thanks, that's great
<cprov> elmo: nice, thank you for testing it 
<SteveA> salgado: okay, let's go
<cprov> SteveA: could you include my lp user in the LaunchpadAdmins team ?
<SteveA> cprov: no
<SteveA> cprov: i am not an administrator of that team
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/people/admins
<salgado> SteveA, for that you only need to be a member of that team
<salgado> because that makes you a launchpad admin, which can do almost everything
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> done
<cprov> SteveA: thank you 
<cprov> SteveA:  btw, why do we have Daniel Silverstone listed twice in the team member list /
<SteveA> maybe he didn't merge his accounts
<cprov> ok two lp users 
<SteveA> Kinnison: any idea?
<SteveA> salgado: what do we need to talk about?
<Kinnison> SteveA: I *did* merge my accounts
<Kinnison> SteveA: It's a holdover from a broken peoplemerge
<Kinnison> the dsilvers account is the one I use
<Kinnison> the kinnison one is defunct
<salgado> SteveA, what I need to do to have a standalone /shipit, where people can login, place new orders and change existing ones
<SteveA> do you have an apache you can configure, and a locally running launchpad running your shipit code?
<SteveA> that would be the best, to test this out
<salgado> I can arrange that
<SteveA> ok
<elmo> you guys know fix-whitespaces-in-translations.py is using > 1Gb and rising of memory on staging, right?
<lifeless> yup
<salgado> SteveA, so, what I need is to create something like a ShipItApplication, rooted at /shipit and then start registering the pages under it?
<SteveA> okay, so you haven't made that yet?
<salgado> no, I haven't
<SteveA> yeah, that's the way to do it
<SteveA> that wiki page described the right approach
<SteveA> i'm not exactly sure about the details of logging in and out though
<SteveA> but, let's get the basic thing up there
<SteveA> in the suburl directive, you can say what the new layer is beneath that suburl
<SteveA> so, you'll also need to define a Shipit layer
<SteveA> and register a new main template on the shipit layer
<salgado> right, I think I already have that
<SteveA> you can get that far, and test it out, without using apache
<SteveA> but it will be good to make sure it works properly with all the proxypass stuff for virtual hosting
<salgado> right. how do I register the main template for the new layer? I couldn't find that out
<SteveA> you know how the main template is registered generally?
<salgado> no, I don't
<SteveA> actually, it is registered twice!  but the registration in registry.zcml should go away
<SteveA> so, the main template is registered like this:
<SteveA>   <browser:page
<SteveA>      for="*"
<SteveA>     permission="zope.Public"
<SteveA>      name="main_template"
<SteveA>       template="...../main-template.pt"
<SteveA>      />
<SteveA> and you need to register one on the shipit layer, so in the shipit.zcml, repeat the above, but add in layer="canonical.launchpad.layers.ShipitLayer"
<SteveA> and that says, when you have the shipit layer, use this other template
<SteveA> and of course, it shoudl be called shipit-main-template.pt
<salgado> ok. this is in lp/configure.zcml?
<SteveA> the original is
<SteveA> but you should put it all in shipit.zcml
<SteveA> i need to remove the rest of the stuff from canonical.lp sometime
<Kinnison> SteveA: I have a branch which is effectively an agglomoration of a bunch of otherwise trivial changes, which by the time I want to merge will probably total around a 500 line diff. Now a 500 line diff isn't trivial in-and-of itself, yet each change is trivial. Once I have it ready, would you be okay to cast your eye over it and give me an rs= ?
<SteveA> Kinnison: when will it be?
<Kinnison> SteveA: depending on when apt-ftparchive finishes, this evening some time
<sabdfl> SteveA: any progress on the makepagetest front?
<SteveA> sabdfl: yes, i replied on channel ages ago, and it is in the LaunchpadHackingFAQ
<Kinnison> SteveA: I can drop the patch as it currently stands somewhere for you to look at before it's ready if that'll help
<SteveA> Kinnison: okay, depending when i finish tonight, either tonight, or tomorrow morning
<Kinnison> thanks. This is a blocker for a couple of cprov's branches but we can work around the delay
* Kinnison wishes this test would run faster
<SteveA> salgado: let's talk through the ShipitStandalone open issues
<elmo> person.id is stable right?
<elmo> in the sense that y'all aren't going to run around changing it under me
<Kinnison> I certainly hope we won't
<SteveA> elmo: it is stable.  but it is nice if external systems don't use it.
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<salgado> SteveA, so, #1. can we do self.context = getUtility(ILaunchBag).user ?
<SteveA> so, you want a person as the context
<SteveA> i guess you can do that.  there are a couple of ways to arrange this
<SteveA> you can do it on traversal from your ShipitApplication, so that traversal from there is by looking up views on a Person
<sabdfl> SteveA: worked a treat
<SteveA> but for this, it is probably better to have views be registered to IShipitApplication
<SteveA> and have the __init__ of the view store a person that can be used.
<salgado> yes, that's what I thought
<SteveA> sabdfl: cool.  so, there is some weird problem with a GET request for some image, and the response to that being lost or mangled.
<SteveA> sabdfl: using -O should still give you the important stuff.  i'll check sometime to see if the code has been improved upstream.
<SteveA> salgado: using IShipitApplication as the context also means you won't get so many inappropriate pages being available
<SteveA> on "How hard is it to do +register and +forgottenpassword? Should we do it?"
<SteveA> the hard part is not the URLs, but the need for emails going to a different domain than usual
<sd-tux> hallo carlos , I'm waiting for a fix of the bug  https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1978 .. is there any workaround solution to download translation..?
<Kinnison> SteveA: If spiv gets up before I'm done, I'll ask him to review it
<SteveA> also, as regards shipit in general, note that canonical_urls may possibly not work as you want.
<salgado> SteveA, you mean, they'll point to launchpad.net/shipit/* instead of shipit.ubuntu.com/* ?
<SteveA> salgado: i'm actually not sure, without checking the code.  they might well work properly.
<SteveA> salgado: but, we need to test it using apache / virtual hosting stuff
<SteveA> so, when you've done the new layer, new main template, and a couple of pages, let's try it out with apache in the mix
<salgado> sure
<SteveA> salgado: okay.  i'm going to get back into some infrastructure hacking.
<mpt> ddaa: pongity-pong
<ddaa> mpt: nevermind
<kiko> BjornT, a question for you. for a zope3-widget (used on a regular view), how would I go about adding an extra attribute to the HTML? I wanted to add an onchange to it
<SteveA> isn't there an "extras" for that, or some such keyword argument
<kiko> yeah, but that's only for add/editforms
<SteveA> i think there is an equivalent thing for individual widgets
<kiko> I couldn't figure it out from reading the z3 code,but I only spend 45s looking at it
<SteveA> 'extra' as a kw arg, dude
<vinsci> SteveA, the LaunchpadHackingFAQ doesn't seem to mention how to get the released code.
<SteveA> zope/src/zope/app/form/browser/widget.py, line 462
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, SteveA is right. you can specify extra in the browser:widget directive as well.
<kiko> browser:widget, hmm
<kiko> vinsci, the code isn't publically available yet -- that's why :)
<SteveA> vinsci: that's not what the LaunchpadHackingFAQ is for.  that FAQ is to help people who are coding on launchpad, and may be helpful for people coding on zope3 in general.
<vinsci> kiko, well, SteveA said some of it was, and promised to get me the link days ago ;)
<kiko> ah, right
<SteveA> carlos has the release of the poparsing stuff on his todo list.  i thought it had already been done and put out there.
<SteveA> we need to find time to release the librarian too...
<vinsci> SteveA, ok, I've not heard back from him yet
<sabdfl> SteveA: i'm running breezy now, and it seems as though a bunch of IntegrityError's got turned into ProgrammingError's
<SteveA> sabdfl: these are database-level things?
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes
<SteveA> i guess they're being emited by postgresql 8 on breezy
<SteveA> is it causing a problem?
<sabdfl> i'm using 7.4
<sabdfl> i think it is in the python module that talks to psql
<SteveA> apt-cache policy python2.4-psycopg
<SteveA> what does that tell you?
<SteveA> i'm on 1.1.18-1ubuntu5
<SteveA> which is from hoary/main
<SteveA> there is a 1.1.19 release
<SteveA> nice!
<SteveA> 	* ZPsycopgDA/db.py (DB.query): applied patch from Jonathan
<SteveA> 	Stoneman to automatically try to reconnect *once* on
<SteveA> 	OperationalError. This fix the problem with Zope loosing the
<SteveA> 	connection to the database when PostgreSQL is restarted.
<SteveA> 	* Applied patch from James Henstridge to avoid segfaults in
<SteveA> 	_curs_doall() (see psycopg mailing list "PATCH: psycopg1
<SteveA> 	thread-safety bug in commit() and rollback()" for details.
<SteveA> 	* James Henstridge did it again: another patch to fix segfaults
<SteveA> 	related to calling certain methods on a closed connection object.
<kiko> fun
<SteveA> and the thing mark's seeing is probably
<SteveA> 	* cursor.c (_psyco_curs_execute): applied patch submitted to
<SteveA> 	tracker (ticket #10) to fix the problem with wrong exception types
<SteveA> 	on PostgreSQL 8.x.
<Keybuk> kiko: I still can't change anything on launchpad wrt hrt
<SteveA> http://initd.org/pub/software/psycopg/ChangeLog
<kiko> Keybuk, really? walk me through this. what URL are you on?
<kiko> SteveA, but sabdfl said it was 7.4?
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/products/hct/+bugs/1039/+index
<Keybuk> as me
<Keybuk> it says "You cannot change this status page: you are not the assignee or a maintainer of upstream hct."
<kiko> Keybuk, try again.
* kiko swear he had done that before
<kiko> swears even
<Keybuk> that's better
<kiko> let me know if you have any other issues.
<Keybuk> okies
<sabdfl> 1.1.18-1ubuntu6
<SteveA> kiko: that's the postgresql version
<sabdfl> SteveA: yes, i've got postgres 7.4, which is the same as hoary
<SteveA> sabdfl:  that's interesting for two reasons.  1. why has the exception changed?  2. why isn't the most recent release in breezy?
<SteveA> it was released on 2005-07-16
<SteveA> i'll ask doko
<sabdfl> hmm
<sabdfl> i'm on pg 7.4.8
<sabdfl> what's in hoary?
<kiko>   Installed: 7.4.7-2ubuntu2.1
<SteveA> 7.4.7-2ubuntu2.1 from security
<vinsci> rosetta is rather slow
<vinsci> seems I can translate 10 strings faster than it saves them... :-/
<vinsci> oh well, back to kbabel for the real stuff.... :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fix bug 1968, fix bug 1663, and make portlet links underlined for Kinnison (patch-2349: mpt@canonical.com)
<zyga> launchpad-dev-people: how often is launchpad upgraded on the production system
<vinsci> weekly, according to the faq
<Nafallo> zyga: every tuesday IIRC
<SteveA> weekly, unless there is something that requires an urgent upgrade
<SteveA> like a serious bug that there's a quick fix for
<zyga> ah, good to know
<SteveA> special things are usually decided during the weekly developers' meeting
<SteveA> the date and time of it is always in the channel's title
<SteveA> the next one is on thursday, 12:00 UTC
<zyga> SteveA: could the karma page inform the user how often the stats are updated?
<SteveA> salgado's the karma master
<SteveA> let's see what salgado says
<sabdfl> kiko: did you send me a spec-system review in the end?
<kiko> sabdfl, no, I'm still intending on doing it this week -- last week had too many last-minute requirements, I'm afraid
<kiko> sabdfl, I'm going to start using it this week, so I'll send you feedback together perhaps
<sabdfl> ok. i'm asking spiv for a review of the ticket tracker today
<kiko> okay cool
<salgado> zyga, it's updated daily, but we don't store the time when it was last updated
<sabdfl> mpt: help
<sabdfl> with tickets, i'd like to put the "ticket description" in a nice box. what class should I use on the div?
<zyga> salgado: I was rather talking about 'This page is updated daily"
<mpt> sabdfl: boardComment, perhaps?
<mpt> or boardCommentDetails
<salgado> zyga, sorry, I misunderstood what you said. the +karma page (where you see your activity log) is dinamically generated, so when you file a bug the correspondent action will show up there instantaneously. it's your karma counter that's updated only once a day
<zyga> salgado: yes, yes I was talking about that
<zyga> salgado: I've noticed it's updated daily but a message saing so would remove some confusion probably :)
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=kiko]  ignore emails with an empty Return-Path header. (patch-2350: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<kiko> any clue where carlos is?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: What's your idea regarding the pristine assembled tree vs. the real seembled tree?
<salgado> SteveA, ping?
<Keybuk> means that the assembled tree can be changed, and we can work out how
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Is this being used currently?
<Keybuk> no
<SteveA> salgado: 
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Understood.. was just curious if I'd be missing something.
<Keybuk> there's lots of things like that
<salgado> SteveA, is it possible to override the "+login" page that's registered for all interfaces? I need to use a custom one for shipit
<SteveA> salgado: not easily
<niemeyer> Keybuk: You have a very nice code style.
<SteveA> salgado: i suggest that you just write a +login view for IShipitApplication
<SteveA> called something different
<salgado> yes, I did that
<salgado> the problem is when you try to access a page that's protected while you're not logged in
<salgado> SteveA, is there anything I could do in this case?
<SteveA> salgado: yes
<SteveA> salgado: you need to write an UnauthorizedView for the ShipitLayer that does what you want 
<SteveA> salgado: see lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/login.py for the standard UnauthorizedView
<sabdfl> kiko: any news on the langpack front?
<salgado> SteveA, cool. thank you
<kiko> sabdfl, I'm trying to talk to carlos, but apparently, the script is still running. I'll give carlos a call if he doesn't show up in another 30mins
<SteveA> it's getting late in spain
<sabdfl> and in lithuania :-)
<kiko> I know, but I didn't get any updates today and carlos knows I want to know how this is going
<SteveA> sabdfl: i'm on a roll.  can't stop the momentum
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I was wondering how do you plan to do the move from baz to bzr. Do you plan to reimplement WorkingTree and Branch, or perhaps create a "pybzr" layer which behaves like pybaz?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: (I hope you don't mind if I bother you with those questions)
<Keybuk> WorkingTree and Branch changes
<Keybuk> they're actually designed a bit more like bzr-style than baz-style anyway
<niemeyer> Cool
<Keybuk> you could theoretically implement hct on any revision control system that supported merge history
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Interesting indeed. I'm slowly being enlightened about what hct does. Initially I belived that hct was also a kind of "meta source", which was able to build different package formats from the same information.
<niemeyer> Keybuk: But it looks like it's more like a "meta storage" specialized in package-styled version control.
<Keybuk> yeah, it's definitely the latter
<niemeyer> In other words, it's able to fetch information from different sources to rebuild a "state", and make it very comfortable to hack on that information, and rebuild the planned structure.
<Keybuk> martin calls it "meta-version-control" :p
<niemeyer> But the different pieces must be in their correct format already (e.g. a control file must be a control file wherever it is).
<Keybuk> right, then there's some fun bits ... because we have each state in a useful structure and have the history of that structure, we can compare two different states of the same thing
<Keybuk> in other words, we can compare the Debian and Ubuntu source packages
<Keybuk> or the Ubuntu and RedHat ones ... because they share the same underlying branches (even if it's just the CVS import)
<niemeyer> Right!
<Keybuk> as you point out, it doesn't understand debian/changelog, debian/control, RPM spec files, etc.
<niemeyer> Uhhhh.. that's *very* interesting. 8)
<Keybuk> you have to (as the user) maintain those yourself
<Keybuk> we always figured we'd change the source format instead
<niemeyer> Ok.. so I'm on the right track.
<Keybuk> yup
<sabdfl> mpt: the thing is, there's comments on the page
<sabdfl> and i don't want it to look exactly like a comment
<sabdfl> it should be thpecial
<carlos> Hi, people, sorry, I had to go out this afternoon
<vinsci> hi carlos
<carlos> hi
<carlos> kiko, new languagepack ready
* carlos tests it
<mpt> sabdfl: Well, the description of a bug has no special background or border, and it looks fine
<mpt> Perhaps the same would work for tickets
<sabdfl> mpt: 
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl> the bug has lots of other stuff on the page though
<sabdfl> a ticket doesn't
<kiko> carlos, that's great
<sabdfl> it's just a ticket
<kiko> carlos, give me good news!
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT]  added a facet attribute to zcml directives for page.  refactored and added tests for the previously overridden defaultView directive. (patch-2351: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<carlos> kiko, as I told you by phone, the whitespace problem is still there as the db was not fixed when I generate that tarball
<salgado> SteveA, ping?
<kiko> carlos, the phone line was really bad, so I didn't pick up all the details. it's still running now, right? any clue on the ETA for it finishing?
<SteveA> salgado: yes
<salgado> SteveA, I'm having problems testing the virtual hosting stuff. can you help me?
<carlos> kiko, it was 21 hours this morning
<carlos> kiko, I think it should be done atm
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> carlos, but it's still running?
<carlos> kiko, I don't have access to asuka to know that
<SteveA> salgado: how can i refuse?
<kiko> oh, right, I always forget we're handcuffed.
<kiko> sabdfl, so the script may have finished running on staging, but we need to wait till stuart wakes up to know for sure.
<sabdfl> how do we tell?
<salgado> SteveA, heh. :)
<kiko> carlos, can you email stub and ask him to run the language-pack generation script once/if the script finishes running when he's up?
<kiko> sabdfl, via email.
<salgado> SteveA, this is what I'm using for the vh: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filejacmfF.html
<sabdfl> elmo says it is finished
<kiko> great.
<kiko> I am unsure if we can do anything else without stuart right now, though. carlos?
<SteveA> salgado: you don't need the ProxyPassReverse
<salgado> SteveA, it seems to work, but when I login it doesn't work as it does when I don't use the vh
<carlos> kiko, I don't need stuart at all for this
<carlos> kiko, I will run the script again now
<kiko> carlos, really? how do you run the script if you don't have access to asuka?
<salgado> SteveA, what I tried to say is that the redirect works, but the code works only when I don't use the redirect
<carlos> kiko, I have db access
<SteveA> salgado: what exactly goes wrong?
<carlos> kiko, as readonly
<carlos> kiko, I have a modified tree that works with a readonly db
<kiko> carlos, then you can of course ps auxw | grep to see if the script is still running, no?
<carlos> kiko, no, I have db access using psql, nothing more
<carlos> kiko, no ssh access
<kiko> oh
<kiko> I see
<kiko> you could query a known broken string :)
<salgado> SteveA, right after successfully logging in, I call getUtility(ILaunchBag).user. but that's always None when I use the vh.
<carlos> well, I have tcp access to the db
<salgado> SteveA, there's also this error: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKnNKS8.html
<SteveA> salgado: so, when you
<SteveA> salgado: so, when you are virtual hosting via apache, then you get that ForbiddenAttribute error, and users don't get logged in?
<salgado> SteveA, the users are getting logged in, but ILaunchBag.user is None right after you login.
<salgado> and the ForbiddenAttribute I get only when virtual hosting, yes
<SteveA> salgado: i need to debug this using the same setup you're using. 
<SteveA> can you commit what you have to a branch, so i can see it
<SteveA> and prepare for me explaining what i need to do to see this in action
<salgado> SteveA, can I send you a diff instead of commiting?
<SteveA> salgado: i can't look at this tonight
<SteveA> i'm about to get some more menus infrastructure landed for mpt to look at, and then i'm going home
<SteveA> if you commit, it means i can branch from it, and work on it
<salgado> SteveA, okay. I'll mail you the branch name and the setup details. I guess it's not a problem if I do it later tonight, right?
<SteveA> no problem
<SteveA> i'll look at it tomorrow morning
<salgado> great. :)
<salgado> SteveA, one last question. how do I specify that I want to use a specific UnauthorizedView for the ShipItApplication?
<SteveA> register the UnauthorizedView for the ShipitLayer
<salgado> ah, ok
<kiko> cprov, shouldn't https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/2070 be private?
<cprov> kiko: not really, since it doesn't expose the code IMO. do you think it should ? I've just changed it after a chat with dsilvers
<kiko> I don't see any advantage to it being open, jus that
<kiko> it wouldn't make sense beyond confuse any end-user
<kiko> but it's a nit
* Kinnison gets a sneaking suspicion he might actually have almost finished work for the day soon
<cprov> kiko: you're right, sorry for the noise, I'll change it back to private. What about the other ? since the component buildd is a bit restrict, should I keep also them private ?
<cprov> question about the tester app
<cprov> python test.py -f --test='builder.txt'
<cprov> Ran 2 tests in 2.806s
<cprov> $find -name 'builder.txt'
<cprov> ./lib/canonical/launchpad/doc/builder.txt
<ondrej> hi people, I still receive bugs from malone to gnome-desktop-environment (since I am DD for this package).  I tend to ignore these bug reports (since they are ubuntu specific), could we do something to reassign gnome-desktop to MOTU?
<cprov> kiko: any clue ?  why 2 if I've specified only one, and there is, of course, only one file builder.txt
<salgado> cprov, ./launchpad/doc/buildd-queuebuilder.txt
<salgado> this is the second one
<salgado> the test stuff uses re.search('testname') to find the tests it needs to run
<salgado> python test.py -f --test='^builder.txt' should run only the builder.txt, I guess
<cprov> salgado: erm, ok how the regexp to enforce I want just one
<cprov> salgado: yup, thank you
<cprov> salgado: works ;)
<salgado> :)
<kiko> heh
<cprov> kiko: what was the decision about buildd bugs ?
<kiko> no official recommendation, just that one consideration
<SteveA> kiko: is there a reviewers' meeting tomorrow?
<kiko> it's on wednesdays, SteveA 
<SteveA> goddamnit, my clock says "tuesday"!
<kiko> go to bed
<salgado> SteveA, I added this (https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filerWfvNv.html) on browser-exceptions.zcml, but it's not using that view for ShipItLayer. am I missing something?
<SteveA> when dylis says so...
<SteveA> salgado: that looks correct
<SteveA> so, there is something else wrong
<SteveA> i'll look at your branch tomorrow
<salgado> ok. I'll leave it as it is now
<SteveA> it is strange.  we did this before, for the old ubuntu forgotten passwords pages
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=BjornT, trivial]  added facet attribute for browser:addform and browser:editform, and for the outer browser:pages directives.  with tests. (patch-2352: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<SteveA> yay
<kiko> does anyone know if it is possible to create a new account on staging?
<kiko> SteveA, perhaps?
* SteveA --> home
<SteveA> i know next to nothing about staging
<SteveA> stub will be around in a while
<kiko> :-(
<kiko> ok
<carlos> kiko, you can create anything you want there
<carlos> kiko, but it will be lost after the sync with production happens
<kiko> carlos, new users need email to be able to validate accounts. are you sure you can create new users there?
<carlos> kiko, hmm
<carlos> good point
#launchpad 2005-09-11
* Kinnison sighs and starts his test run again
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Kinnison> night dudes
* carlos -> bed
<kiko-zzz> lifeless?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Added Occitan plural forms. (patch-2353: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<stub> Can someone send me the current password for the Canonical wiki?
<stub> ta
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  documentation tweaks. (patch-2354: bjorn.tillenius@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> moin moin
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: ?
<sabdfl> so guys, what's the verdict on language packs? stub? carlos?
<sabdfl> SteveA: can we automagically discover the closest parent url component which is accessible to zope.Public?
<sabdfl> so, if we are at /products/gnomebaker/+edit then it would be /products/gnomebaker/
<carlos> morning
<sivang> morning carlos 
<carlos> sivang, hi
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> jamesh, https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta
<carlos> jamesh, the calendar is a bit... big
<carlos> or is the bug list?...
<jamesh> carlos: yes.  I blame malone
<jamesh> :)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> :-P
<jamesh> bug 2036's title has a long URL in it which can't be word-broken
<BjornT> i blame the browser, looks perfectly fine in mine :)
<jamesh> BjornT: does Opera word-break on slashes or something?
<BjornT> jamesh: yeah
<jamesh> we should probably be adding <wbr>'s or &zwnj;'s to URLs
<jamesh> as hints
<jamesh> actually, I'm not sure if mozilla handles ZWNJ (zero-width non-joiner) characters
<jamesh> it does handle <wbr> though
<lifeless> jamesh: i think I'm done for now on pending revirews, just doing a real run to see how it looks
<lifeless> jamesh: how do you want it back - ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I'll take a look over them and merge, I guess.
<lifeless> ok, I'll put it up on needs review page then :0
(lifeless/#launchpad) kiko-zzz: so what would you like me to review today ?
<SteveA> sabdfl: are you working on the logout link at the moment?
<sabdfl> SteveA: no
<sabdfl> BjornT: thanks for the conflicts around bugsubscription ;-)
<SteveA> okay.  i like to do some small self-contained tasks each day.  i'll improve the logout link as my warmup today.
<sabdfl> SteveA: rockin. thanks.
<BjornT> sabdfl: sorry :) but it wasn't that bad, was it?
<SteveA> gustavo rocks: http://labix.org/editmoin
<lifeless> sweet
* BjornT has already edited some pages using it :)
<sabdfl> BjornT: the only thing that worries me is that i'd moved to returning None from unsubscribe() if the person is not subscribed
<sabdfl> you changed to ValueError
<sabdfl> i reverted that, but i'm not sure where you are looking for valueerror
<jordi> sabdfl: hey! did you have time to work on that feature we talked about?
<Kinnison> is there a way to tell SQLObject not to defer updates?
<SteveA> <interjection>we shouldn't use ValueError for such exceptions, but a more specific exception, such as SubscriptionError</interjection>
<SteveA> Kinnison: there's a flush_updates call.  you can do it for individual objects, or for the whole transaction.
<Kinnison> ergh
<SteveA> canonical.database.sqlbase.flush_database_updates()
<Kinnison> I just want something like SQLBase.disable_deferred()
<Kinnison> I want to see the exception the *moment* an error occurs
<Kinnison> so I know what line caused it
<SteveA> i'm sure that's possible, but i'd need to look into exactly how to do it
<BjornT> sabdfl: you can change it to None if you want. i didn't really change anything, i implemented it as described in the interface. i check if the user is subscribed before i try to unsubscribe him, though.
<sabdfl> ok. that's in mail commands? in the web ui i've just ignored an attempt to unsubscribe someone who is not subscribed
<sabdfl> it's a noop
<spiv> Kinnison: SQLBase._lazyUpdates = False
<spiv> Kinnison: (off the top of my head)
* Kinnison tries
<BjornT> sabdfl: yeah, i do the same in the email ui. if the user isn't subscribed, it's a noop
<spiv> Kinnison: certainly, grepping for lazy will find the relevant thing :)
<sabdfl> cool. in that case i think it's more elegant to keep that decision in the lower layer
<sabdfl> spiv: were you ill when stevea and i were discussing a general way to pass messages to the user?
<SteveA> there's a spec on this now
<SteveA> stu wrote the spec in brazil
<sabdfl> ok
<SteveA> it just needs implementing iirc
<spiv> SteveA: http://mozex.mozdev.org/ is another solution to that problem.
<SteveA> spiv: i'm a commandline junkie
<Kinnison> spiv: seems to be _lazyUpdate rather than _lazyUpdates
* Kinnison runs a test
<spiv> SteveA: So am I, but wikis are sufficiently webby that I find the context-switch to command lines annoying.  I realise this is very much a matter of personal preference, though :)
<spiv> sabdfl: I don't recall the specific discussion, no.  But I do recall that there is a spec about it :)
<sabdfl> ok. who's assigned to implement that?
<Kinnison> How can I determine what user I've managed to connect to the db as?
<spiv> config.launchpad.dbuser should tell you.
<Kinnison> ta
<stub> production rollout happening...
<carlos> stub, what's the patchset you are rolling out?
<stub> launchpad--production--1.31
<carlos> stub, ok
<sivang> launchpad.net is donw?
<SteveA> it's being updated
<SteveA> stub: the "down for maintenance" page isn't working.
<sivang> SteveA: ok. do you know if the lpi pages should back sometime soon?
<SteveA> i get a 503 error from apache
<sivang> same here
<stub> SteveA: Yup. It still hasn't been installed.
<SteveA> is it in RT?
<stub> SteveA: Yes, although you can't see it at the moment (there is another ticket about missing tickets)
<SteveA> gaah
* spiv -> dinner
<SteveA> sabdfl: stub will be implementing the notification messages spec
<stub> All back up
<stub> carlos: Did a fix for the rosetta karma land, or is that still todo?
<carlos> stub, still todo, but I will do it this week
<stub> carlos: No worries - just wondering if I should clear out the dud entries yet
<elmo> stub: librarian's down still?
<stub> ta )
<SteveA> elmo: 503 status page?
<stub> Librarian restarted too
<carlos> stub, the patch will include a db patch to "migrate" that data
<stub> carlos: If it is just 'delete from karma where action in (16,27)', then I need to run it manually rather than it being in the dbpatch
<vinsci> hi carlos - time for the daily reminder
<carlos> stub, yeah, it's that
<carlos> stub, I know I was planning to do a "migration script" more than a db patch
<carlos> vinsci, hi
<vinsci> carlos, if it is delayed much longer, I won't have any time on my hands.  I do have some time now.
<carlos> vinsci, count with that today, sorry :-(
<elmo> SteveA: yeah, I know
<SteveA> stub: nice sane response about sources on zope3-dev
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Some missing (trivial) SQLObjects and a quick fix to a broken join in a publishing class (patch-2355: daniel.silverstone@canonical.com)
<sabdfl> spiv: i've got a ticketing system in your review queue
<sabdfl> it's a big patch
<sabdfl> but mostly straightforward
<sabdfl> and i'm adding the page tests now
<sabdfl> could i ask you to send me comments tomorrow, so i can land this for the next production update?
<sabdfl> we need some end user feedback asap
<spiv> sabdfl: I'm about 2/3rds of the way through the review, judging from my scrollbar.
<spiv> You should have plenty of comments by tomorrow ;)
<ddaa> sabdfl
<ddaa> disappointing
<sabdfl> spiv: perfect, thanks!
<ddaa> Keybuk: ping
<Keybuk> ddaa: hey
<ddaa> We have a problem.
<ddaa> Management has decided to get rid of the arch-namespace related tables.
<ddaa> I'm right now working on the new database and interface classes for Branch and Revision.
<Keybuk> right
<ddaa> To try and stay focused I reckelessly removed all the old arch namespace cruft.
<ddaa> archarchive
<ddaa> archbranch
<ddaa> archchangeset
<ddaa> yadda yadda yadd
<Keybuk> yup
<lifeless> including database.Archive
<lifeless> ^^
<ddaa> Which break hctapi pretty throughly
<Keybuk> they would
<ddaa> How difficult do you think it would be to update that code to work with the new model?
<Keybuk> alter the get_branch_from(), get_changeset_from() and put_manifest() functions
<Keybuk> should be trivial
<lifeless> Keybuk, ddaa - cool
<lifeless> Keybuk: we'll probably defer that until after the sprint
<Keybuk> they just use the database to build up an arch name
<lifeless> Keybuk: and possibly ask you to do it while ddaa fixes taxi, but we'll see how tough it will be. the problem is that there are no arch names anymore, so knowing how to fix this may require hct internal knowledge
<Keybuk> hct uses arch names
<lifeless> is it ready to move to urls ? 
<Keybuk> no
<Keybuk> I'll make the move to urls when I make the move to baz-ng
<lifeless> Keybuk: what are the blockers to moving sooner ? We had planned in sao carlos to move lp to urls asap across the board.
* Kinnison preps to wander off for lunch
<Keybuk> I'm more concerned with getting people using hct
<lifeless> Keybuk: ok. let me rephrase - how big is the job of moving the lp side hct code to urls ? 
<Keybuk> it's not just the lp-side code
<Keybuk> you'd have to move all of hct and sourcerer to using urls throughout
<Keybuk> and invent a new way of naming archives and branches accordingly
<Keybuk> probably a few weeks work
<Keybuk> the arch namespace is quite fundamental to it
<lifeless> why would you need to name the archives? I thought that hct was essentially bzr-ng ready? If you are worried about being able ot give baz names, I can give you a uuid-based archive and branch naming scheme easily, which is all that is needed if you use urls for everything
<Keybuk> because the names are intended to be meaningful
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<lifeless> ok, so its a big job. ddaa and I will talk about a contingency plan, and you and I and Mark can talk monday, onk ?
<Keybuk> right
<carlos> SteveA, pong
<lifeless> I'd like you to think , in prep for monday, about what could be done to make it not-a-big-job. I.e. 'names dont matter because bzr doesnt have them'
<Keybuk> my opinion remains that it's a sufficiently big job that the cost of doing that at the expense of actually having people using hct is too high
<Keybuk> so the right time to do it is when we shift to bzr
<SteveA> carlos: i run launchpad, pretty close to what is in rocketfuel, and go to the url http://localhost:8086/products/netapplet/+series/releases/+pots/netapplet/af/
<lifeless> Keybuk: we do not want to make shifting to bzr a watershed event, that makes the shift very very hard to do.
<SteveA> carlos: i get an error about not being able to traverse to 'browsername' when rendering the page template
<lifeless> Keybuk: so, have a think, and we'll talk monday.
<Keybuk> there's nothing that can be done to make it not-a-big-job I'm afraid
<SteveA> carlos: can you reproduce this error?  is this page tested?
<Keybuk> even the shift to bzr is going to be a big-job
<Keybuk> it's a possible job, and even quite a boring and tedious one
<Keybuk> but it's a lot of code change
<carlos> SteveA, let me check...
<Keybuk> (infer "easy" from "boring and tedious")
<carlos> SteveA, same error here
<carlos> SteveA, I suppose we don't have a pagetest or that should not happen
<SteveA> indeed
<carlos> SteveA, thanks for the warning
<sabdfl> does anybody know what the password is for "Sample Person" (name12)?
<carlos> sabdfl, test
* carlos -> lunch
<niemeyer> Morning!
<niemeyer> lifeless: That's more like "Is everything ok?"
<elmo> who created the ticket in RT via  the warthogs user?
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Fixed the pofile index page to work when we don't have such pofile in our database (so POFile.owner is None) + test (patch-2356: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<stub> elmo: That would be me
<lifeless> niemeyer: ah, roughly 'how are you?' ?
<elmo> stub: please use the mail interface; if you use the generic user and web interface I have no idea who opened it
<elmo> stub: also, the reason your requests didn't come across is this is a brand new RT
<elmo> for various long uninteresting reasons
<stub> elmo: ok ;)
<stub> elmo: So I should refile them?
<elmo> if you don't mind, that'd rock
<elmo> otherwise, I'll get to them in a bit
<niemeyer> lifeless: Yes! :)
<stub> elmo: resen
<stub> t
<elmo> stub: danke schoen
<\sh> gentlemen, is there any possible way to receive personal data from launchpad via xmlrpc call or soap call after authentication?
<spiv> \sh: There's no public xmlrpc or soap interfaces yet, but what do you mean by "personal data"?
<\sh> spiv: i'm thinking about hacking a call to LP user page which should receive all data from there, and push it into a jabber user directory while u r registering a new jabber account...
<lifeless> \sh: person/+rdf
<\sh> lifeless: ok thats a good start
<spiv> \sh: No fancy rpc required :)
<\sh> will you integrate other data items like email etc. into the foaf record as well? ,-)
<\sh> spiv: well..updating the record via rpc would be a good idea as well...creating a new jabber account (if you don't have one) and updating your personal record :)
<\sh> spiv: and later also your sip address etc.
<lifeless> \sh: we are interested in such xml rpc facilities, but right now none are live
<spiv> \sh: I believee emails aren't published in that rdf intentionally, to avoid making launchpad an easy target for email address harvesters.
<\sh> spiv: that's why I asked, if this would be possible after authentication with lp in an automatic manner
<\sh> the other idea is to use the database as jabber user directory...*hmmm*
<\sh> or sip phonebook as well
<spiv> \sh: In theory we could do that.  The best person to talk to about our rdf is morgs.
<lifeless> spiv: email addresses are on the person page in plain text
<lifeless> spiv: dont think rdf makes buckleys difference
<spiv> (who is on leave until the 21st, unfortunately)
<\sh> spiv: well..I'm working on a concept how to integrate SIP + Jabber + Launchpad for a easy to use single sign on
<lifeless> cool
<mpt> agh
<spiv> lifeless: Yeah.  We should at least do foo.replace('@', '&#40;') or whatever it is, to foil the basic harvesters.
* mpt still doesn't have permission to see the bugs he's assigned to
<spiv> \sh: We do have an internal XML-RPC api to the launchpad db for authentication.
<mpt> bradb?
<\sh> at the end it will work like this: you login into your first installation of ubuntu, register with launchpad, create a jabber account,  create a sip account automatically on serverside, kicked by launchpad, and the user has a fully communication office at hand after installation :) that's the plan for ShtoomVoip
<spiv> \sh: We should definitely talk at UBZ.
<stub> \sh: Feel like describing your project on wiki.launchpad.canonical.com  (ideally as a specification?) If it looks like a good and non-evil idea we might come to the party and meet you half way. 
<\sh> spiv: when all goes well..sure :)
<bradb> mpt: https://launchpad.net/people/mpt/+assignedbugs
<spiv> \sh: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/AuthServer may be of interest
<\sh> stub: I'm drawing right now some things via dia...to get a correct workflow
<stub> We have two XML-RPC servers that could be extended to your needs
<sabdfl> spiv: that review wrapped?
<sabdfl> tests are added and mirrored
<sabdfl> SteveA: to all the standalone tests run in the same "story"?
<mpt> bradb: Yes, but the link to "the whole list of bugs assigned to him(her)[me] " is beyond my puny permissions
<sabdfl> stub: any idea what generates IntegrityError's ? under breezy they have become ProgrammingErrors
<\sh> spiv: is it a canonical internal wiki? 
<mpt> bradb: Anyway, that's not what I wanted to ask you. What I wanted to ask you was, What is the lock icon for in https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1966 ?
<stub> urgh ;-(
<spiv> \sh: Hmm, you can't see/edit it?
<stub> \sh: It is publicly readable, but I don't think there is public edit access
<bradb> mpt: Confusion. :P It's meant to indicate a task/watch linkage.
<\sh> spiv: I see nothing..can't even access it ....
<\sh> hmm
<bradb> mpt: I want to demolish /malone/assigned RIGHT NOW. Would it make sense to show all a persons assigned, open bugs on the +assignedbugs page instead?
<\sh> last hop  i can get through is 11:  82.211.81.76 (82.211.81.76)                          asymm 12  68.996ms
<spiv> sabdfl: Not yet, it won't be finished before I go to bed.
<mpt> bradb: Absolutely.
<sabdfl> could you send what you have when you crash?
<spiv> \sh: http*s*?
<stub> sabdfl: Generally violating a database constraint. If psycopg has been upgraded, some of the exceptions might have changed.
<\sh> spiv: nothing..
<bradb> mpt: Right, branching now.
<sabdfl> i could make those page tests catch ...Error
<spiv> \sh: Hmm :(
<\sh> no connect via https and also no error message ,-)
<spiv> \sh: It's supposed to be publicly readable.
<\sh> argl
<\sh> firefox bug
<\sh> certificate accepting dialogbox appears on desktop 2 where my main instance of ff is *grrr*
<spiv> Ah.
<stub> sabdfl: psycopg.DatabaseError is probably what you want to catch if it has changed
<SteveA> sabdfl: yes.  there is nothing special in the testrunning code that makes standalone different from, say, foaf
<stub> sabdfl: The exception hierarchy is in http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0249.html
<sabdfl> stub: this is a page test
<sabdfl> not code
<sabdfl> it's currently looking for IntegrityError: ERROR etc
<sabdfl> and that needs to become ...Error
<sabdfl> to work with boath hoary and breezy
<bradb> mpt: What should we make that strange lock icon into? A pair of binoculars? An eye? An icon that represents the specific external tracker linked to? Something else?
<SteveA> so, IntegrityError and ProgrammingError are siblings
<SteveA> both derive from DatabaseError
<sabdfl> the page test machinery ain't that smart :-)
<stub> Are you writing a spider or something? I'm curious as to why expected output should contain a database exception?
* spiv -> bed
<salgado> spiv, do you have 2s before you go?
<mpt> bradb: So in the list of "Remote bug watches" way down yonder in the bottom right corner of the page, a watch applies to only one task?
<SteveA> stub: look at the end of doc/bugtask.txt
<SteveA> looks like an IntegrityError can leak out of the bugtask API
<SteveA> which seems to me to be a bug in the API
<SteveA> and in its implementation
<stub> ahh... doctest... not a page test ;)
* stub context switches
<SteveA> bradb: ping
<sabdfl> right, sorry
<SteveA> so, no stories for system doctests
* Kinnison returns from lunch
<sabdfl> SteveA: for the record, <BLANKLINE> handling has taken months off my life
<SteveA> i'm pretty sure that each runs independently.
<sabdfl> SteveA: that was a separate question
<bradb> mpt: I'm not sure if there's actual database constraints enforcing that, but in practice, yes, I think a watch would be assigned to one task per bug.
<sabdfl> regarding the tests in pagetest/standalone/
<SteveA> okay
<bradb> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> bradb: why does the bugtask API let an IntegrityError through?
<SteveA> i think the API should guard against letting IntegrityErrors occur at all
<stub> SteveA: It leaks it if you invoke the create method improperly. The doctest is just demonstrating it.
<bradb> SteveA: what should it raise instead?
<sabdfl> the create method should be on the target
<stub> Although I'd rather there was just an assert
<sabdfl> that's the way i've done it with milestones, tickets, specs, etc
<SteveA> i still don't get it.  we have python code that can check things, and avoid sending the database invalid data.
<sabdfl> that way, you *can't* pass it bogus data
<sabdfl> so rather than having IBugTaskSet.create()
<sabdfl> have an IBugTarget.fileBug()
<sabdfl> or newBugTask()
<bradb> SteveA: Is it always that simple though? What if the validation logic is sort of complex and you don't want to maintain it in two places?
<SteveA> bradb: there is no excuse for writing an API that can let a database integrity error through.
<sabdfl> SteveA: what will it take to fix <BLANKLINE> handling properly?
<bradb> SteveA: what should it raise instead?
<SteveA> sabdfl: depends.  to fix it in python upstream, it needs someone to scrutinize the code and fix it.  to fix it for launchpad, i or someone else can improve the fancydiffer, and plug that in for checking as well as diffing.
<SteveA> the fancydiffer at least has decent test coverage.
<SteveA> bradb: AssertionError is good.
<stub> bradb: You can't recover from database exceptions because the connection needs to be reset. They are a safety net. Raise a ValueError or derivative if user input might trigger it, or just stick an assert statement in if it is purey to guard against programmers screwing up
<SteveA> stub: i prefer AssertionError, because no code should expect to receive this.  it shouldn't be particularly recoverable from.
<bradb> Does this mean maintaining constraint validation logic in two places?
<sabdfl> bradb: in this case, it should be a method on IBugTarget
<sabdfl> that way the constraints are automatically fulfilled
<bradb> sabdfl: right, kiko-zzz had a patch that implemented that, but he was hesitant about adding it because he wasn't sure if it "felt right"
<SteveA> bradb: sabdfl is objectorientedly right.
<bradb> sabdfl: "automatically"? perhaps simpler to validate, but i don't see how they're "automatically fulfilled" :)
<SteveA> bradb: and on maintaining constraint validation logic in two places, which two places are you talking about?
<bradb> e.g. you could still try to create a task on the same bug/context twice
<sabdfl>  - ...duplicate key violates unique constraint "person_name_key"
<sabdfl>     ? ^^^
<sabdfl>     + ProgrammingError: ERROR:  duplicate key violates unique constraint "person_name_key"
<sabdfl>     ? ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<sabdfl>       <BLANKLINE>
<sabdfl>       UPDATE Person SET name = 'sabdfl' WHERE id = 7
<sabdfl> 
<sabdfl> SteveA: help
<bradb> SteveA: python code and constraints stored in the database
<sabdfl> stub: any progress on getting linkchecker to pass on lp-with-sampledata?
<stub> bradb: we do maintain constraint logic in two places. Every UNIQUE constraint in the db has a corresponding unique clause in the column definition in the database class for example. naming constraints are duplicated in the database, and in the form validation. If you don't duplicate the constraints, you can't unittest properly because you don't know the code paths.
<SteveA> bradb: it is better to write your constraints in python, and have the safety net of the database constraints.  You must not make a poor API simply to avoid some duplication.
<bradb> ok
<stub> sabdfl: Nope. Linkchecker was giving me the shits again so I've been talking with Kiko and Steve a bit about other spidering options
<sabdfl> bradb: i've often observed you jumping through hoops to avoid a small amount of duplication
<sabdfl> only generalise code the third or fourth time you have to write it, and then only if its worth it
<stub> sabdfl: I suspect we need to knock up a minimal spider to fulfill all our use cases
<SteveA> we'll have a neat way to check links on pagetests once we get the latest zope3 code.
<SteveA> sabdfl: is that with fancy diffing on or off?
<sabdfl> SteveA: the default
<stub> (although linkchecker might still be the best short term solution so I really should belt it with a hammer for an hour and see what happens)
<kiko> hey ho
<sabdfl> morning kiko
<sabdfl> great monthly report
<stub> yo
<SteveA> sabdfl: turn fancy diffing off, and try again.
<sabdfl> let's generate the next one out of milestones + lp specs
<sabdfl> SteveA: it will still fail
<SteveA> but, that won't help much if the problem is with <BLANKLINE>
<SteveA> but it might give better output
<kiko> thanks mark
<kiko> so today I will be doing reviews
<kiko> I have two largish ones
<kiko> if you have one you'd like me to look at you can ask but no promises
<salgado> one is for me, I hope
<sabdfl> kiko: spiv has the ticket system under review already, thanks
<kiko> great
<kiko> salgado, sure, though I suspect it won't be ready for today
<stub> I've started work on LibrarianGarbageColletion, but the spec as it stands will not actually collect any garbage. The issue is that files will only ever get deleted if they have an expiry date that is not NULL. In almost all of our use cases, setting an expiry date when you create a file would be silly (because we don't want them to expire until they are no longer referenced)
<carlos> SteveA, http://openwengo.com/index.php
<carlos> SteveA, perhaps we should start looking into it...
<stub> So I think the definition of an unnecessary file in the Assumptions section needs tweaking
<SteveA> carlos: interesting
<carlos> SteveA, seems like Linux version is working already on their svn server. The "problem" is that they are using QT but if it "just works"...
<stub> *I* think that we should remove a file if its expiry date is in the past OR it is no longer references by any other database objects. However, and UDU there were calls (sabdfl?) to make it so files should only be removed if its expiry date is in the past
<SteveA> it's SIP, so it will have the same restrictions on certain NATs and routers etc. as shtoom.  The software may be more like a finished product.
<stub> (full stop). So unexpired files hang around even if nothing references them
<SteveA> someone finished a commercial zope3 project: http://griddlenoise.blogspot.com/2005/09/major-zope-3-client-project-finished.html
<bradb> mpt: One thing I haven't quite figured out yet: if you're looking at the /malone page as an anon user, how do you go from that to viewing your assigned bugs page? Also, even if you already are logged in, does it make sense to have an "Assigned Bugs" link on the Malone front page with a dynamically-generated link that jumps you to FOAF?
<SteveA> surely NULL should mean "i don't care when i'm GCed"
<SteveA> ?
<sabdfl> stub: requiring an expiry date then means that we can put all the policy of expiration in one place
<SteveA> do we have a need to keep certain things forever in the librarian, if they're not referenced inside launchpad?
<stub> I can't think of a use case for it, hence my enquiry ;)
* stub quickly checks the spec to see if the use case is there...
<mpt> bradb: Your first question is a general problem that can also be expressed as "If you're looking at the /rosetta page as an anon user, how do you go from that to viewing the list of things you've been translating?"
<stub> Heh.... in fact, all the use cases say 'file should be removed when no longer references'
<bradb> mpt: I think the problem is slightly different here. The main issue that concerns me is having to jump between namespaces.
<mpt> bradb: Perhaps we could have a magic user that forced you to login and then redirected you to the page for you in particular
<mpt> e.g. reserve the name "you", then /people/you/+bugs redirects to /people/you/+bugs/+login which, when submitted, redirects to /people/bradb/+bugs
<bradb> nobody, perhaps?
<mpt> However, that may be a solution to a problem that doesn't really exist
<mpt> We could just say "You must _log in_ to see bugs you're involved with in Malone"
<bradb> I can even give them a /malone/+login link and redirect, i think, but is it bad to redirect to another namespace?
<bradb> right
<mpt> As J. Random Person I don't know what a "namespace" is in this context, so I'm going to say "No, I don't mind where you take me to"
<bradb> ok
<stub> sabdfl: So we create a file in the librarian for a persons hackergotchi. It has a NULL expiry because it shouldn't expire. The user uploads a new hackergotchi. The old hackergotchi is now unreferenced with a NULL expiry. Should the garbage collector remove it? The current spec says no, it will stay there for ever and ever.
<stub> This might just be a bad choice of words in the spec, or might be important to some use case I don't get.
<kiko> stub, yeah, you have a good point
<kiko> but we have no way of saying that file X obsoletes file Y unless we use the filename, right?
<sabdfl> it could be part of the EditView
<sabdfl> "when replacing a previous hackergotchi, be sure to expire the old one
<stub> kiko: The only way of doing it is at every point where a file is replaced with another, we set an expiry on the old file. And it also then means doing manual updates via SQL becomes a pita
<stub> Remembering to do that at everypoint will be error prone I suspect...
<kiko> stub, are the filenames always the same?
* Kinnison does a happy dance. Finally got an entire ubuntu published
<stub> Could we use a date in the far future to refer a 'do not expire' file as opposed to a 'do not expire until referenced' file?
<stub> kiko: No.
<stub> kiko: Content doesn't have names anyway - it is just a blob.
<stub> erm.... ignore that last comment.
<salgado> SteveA, I found a bug in our sqlobject that's already fixed upstream. I backported the fix (https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filekXqKBc.html), and this is something I definitely need for ShipItNG. It's only 20lines. can you review it for me?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: rock
<sabdfl> well done
<sabdfl> Kinnison: are we close to bringing up a breezy-clone? upload, build, and publish?
<SteveA> salgado: so, it is basically saying that bool columns can be Null 
<SteveA> and we want to treat None as Null, not as False in bool columns.
<salgado> SteveA, exactly
<SteveA> sounds good to me. do we have bool columns that aren't NOT NULL ?
<stub> erm.... in english I mean saying 'if expires==NULL, then the file can be removed x hours after it is no longer referenced. If you need the file to remain permanently chewing up disk space, set the expiry to the NEVER_EXPIRE constant (a magic value of 1/1/2038).
<stub> I still need a use case for a file that should hang around for ever if it is no longer referenced by anything.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Getting ever closer
<salgado> SteveA, yes, we do. ShippingRequest.approved can have NULL values, meaning it's pending approval
<Kinnison> sabdfl: This was a full publish of warty/hoary/breezy as imported by gina
<Kinnison> sabdfl: so a *HUGE* job which showed up a few flaws in the publisher I finished in brazil last time :-)
<sabdfl> Kinnison: how long did the publish take?
<vinsci> carlos, wow, the openwengo code repository is big :)
<SteveA> salgado: i guess... i'm tempted to consider a DBSchema, so that the the "pending approval" state can appear nicely in a UI.  but, if that's yagni, then okay.  in any case, the patch to sqlobject looks good.  i don't think we have anywhere that None is being passed in at present.  maybe you can start off conservatively, and test it by asserting is not None, to check we aren't using None as False right now?
<carlos> vinsci, I hope that's good :-)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: Well, that run took ca. 30min
<Kinnison> sabdfl: 10min of which was apt-ftparchive
<sabdfl> ok
<sabdfl> and is an update run faster than the first time creation?
<salgado> SteveA, the pending approval will definitely appear as so in the UI. what you're suggesting is to add the assert and running our tests to check if something breaks?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: I hope so. A totally initial publish is more like nine hours :-)
<Kinnison> sabdfl: since we have to shovel about 100 gigs around and then get apt-ftparchive to run over it
<SteveA> salgado: i was confusingly talking about two different things.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: plus this is running on mawson which elmo says hasn't got much IO, and it's spewwing debug output at ca. 90kB/s
<Kinnison> :-)
<sabdfl> ok
<SteveA> salgado: to land the patch: 1. add an assert that the value is never None in to_python and from_python in the BoolValidator.  run all tests.  if that works, apply the patch.
<SteveA> salgado: the other point was to consider if using a dbschema rather than a tristate bool makes the shipit application any simpler.
<Kinnison> sabdfl: It's quite odd debugging stuff which uses a megabit of bandwidth for its trace output :-)
<salgado> SteveA, yes, that's what I understood about "starting off convervatively". I'll try it
<salgado> SteveA, about the DBSchema, I don't think it's necessary, because you should use ShippingRequest.is[Approved,Denied,Pending]  instead of directly accessing ShippingRequest.approved, anyway
<kiko> stub, ping?
<kiko> stub, can you pull marilize's account over to staging?
<stub> kiko: Yup. It will be Person, EmailAddress, GPGKey and WikiName I guess.
<stub> carlos: Or can I just reset the staging database to production?
<kiko> I don't think she'll need GPGKey or WikiName for the test, stub 
<kiko> stub, I don't think carlos is going to like you if you do that :)
<stub> She needs wikiname or some of our pages are broken ;)
<kiko> aieee
<carlos> stub, no, please, don't do that ....
<carlos> stub, at least not today
<kiko> heh
<stub> carlos: ok. Just checking ;0
<carlos> stub, I will try to confirm you later today that you can run the script on production
<carlos> after that, I will not mind at all of any update you do :-)
<vinsci> carlos, we'll see ;)
<SteveA> salgado: you might also do a quick scan of the Bool sqlobject fields we have in database classes, to make sure they're all NotNull so far
<SteveA> salgado: if any are not NotNull, then we might have faulty data in those places.
<carlos> kiko, Kinnison  what's the status of gina run on production?
<carlos> that would reduce a bit the time to generate language packs because I will be able to filter out any package outside main...
<salgado> SteveA, good point. I'll do that
<kiko> last I heard it was pending some diskspace
<Keybuk> so I clicked on a bug ... did some stuff with it
<Keybuk> now I can't get back to my product's bug listing
<Kinnison> what TZ is Montral ?
<vinsci> carlos, from the softphone-ng README, I like it already.  The guys seems to understand software architecture well
<Keybuk> if I click "Overview" it just goes back to the frontpage of launchpad
<Keybuk> Kinnison: America/Montreal
<salgado> carlos, language.py:    visible = BoolCol(dbName='visible')
<carlos> vinsci, I hadn't time to look into that
<salgado> carlos, do you want NULL values on that column?
<Kinnison> UTC-4, ta
<carlos> salgado, no, thanks for the warning. Will fix it now
<salgado> Kinnison, publishing.py:    embargo = BoolCol(dbName='embargo', default=False)
<salgado> Kinnison, I guess you definitely want NULL values on that column?
<salgado> oops, sorry
<vinsci> carlos, among other things, the same code base support GUIs for both Qt and GTK or "whatever toolkit you prefer"
<Kinnison> erm, no, that needs a notNull=True
<salgado> I misread it as default=None
<carlos> vinsci, cool
<salgado> Kinnison, do you want me to add it for you?
<carlos> vinsci, I like it more now :-)
<Kinnison> salgado: sure, if you're in the area
* vinsci gave up on GTK/Gnome a year or two ago
<salgado> Kinnison, done
<vinsci> so I wouldn't have minded non-gnome support ;-) It obviously better that it can provide both cleanly, though
<Kinnison> Anyone know how long a flight from London to Montral will take?
<salgado> carlos, pofile.py:    rawfilepublished = BoolCol(notNull=False, default=None)
<vinsci> Kinnison, london/la is 12
<vinsci> will ruin your whole day, anyway :)
<salgado> carlos, do you rely on rawfilepublished being None somewhere?
<Kinnison> vinsci: a 12 hr flight?!
<vinsci> well, l.a. is quite a bit further away
<salgado> cprov, codeofconduct.py:    active = BoolCol(dbName='active', notNull=False, default=False)
<salgado> cprov, I guess that line should have a notNull=True, no?
<Kinnison> sabdfl: a run where nothing has changed is 17 minutes
<Kinnison> sabdfl: and I think I can reduce that when I have more time to look at optimisations
<sabdfl> ok super
<Kinnison> but for now, I'm getting this publisher branch ready for a quick review and moving on
<sabdfl> we don't need to stress about perf at this stage
<cprov> salgado: yes, it's one of the many mistakes I did with notNull, are you correcting those  ?
<salgado> cprov, yes, I'm fixing it now
* mpt finishes reading BugTaskWatchLinkage and BugTasksAndExternalBugTrackers
<Kinnison> sabdfl: indeed
<Kinnison> sabdfl: < 30m is the target
<SteveA> i have a 221 line diff.txt that i'd like a reviewer to look over and give me feedback on
<Kinnison> sabdfl: so that ubuntu can refresh every half-hour like it does now
<cprov> salgado: if you can use you regexp-fu to find them, it'll be perfect, because I suspect there are more :( 
<salgado> cprov, but I'm fixing only the ones related to BoolCol()s. might be good if you can have a look and check for other misuses of notNull
<salgado> cprov, I can't be sure when they're misused or not. I'd have to ask for each one
<mpt> bradb: Am I right in thinking that bug watches currently don't actually do anything, but they will in the future?
<stub> kiko: Done, I think ;)
<stub> kiko: oops.. hang on
<cprov> SteveA: let me know when have time (~10 min) to talk about an issue I'm having to run tests as a restrict user, ok ?
<sabdfl> SteveA: mail it to me
<stub> kiko: ok
<sabdfl> mpt: yes, they will in future suck in all related data from the remote bug tracker, regularly
<stub> kiko: Should I email her, or are you dealing with it?
<cprov> salgado: if you can build a list of all fields would be nice to sort it out easily, what do you think ?
<bradb> mpt: You'd have to confirm with sabdfl as to whether the code that fetches and updates remote bug statuses is actually running on production.
<sabdfl> it's not running, afaik
<bradb> mpt: IOW, they're not really doing much, for the moment.
<mpt> ok.
<salgado> carlos, did you see my message about rawfilepublished a few lines above?
<kiko> stub, I can email her, sure. thanks!
<SteveA> sabdfl: sent
<carlos> salgado, sorry, my server's raid controller start beeping and had to leave to see what happens
<carlos> salgado, no, I think it should never be NULL
<carlos> salgado, will fix it too
<sabdfl> SteveA: a bit of a hack, innit :-)
<SteveA> yeah
<SteveA> i looked at what is involved in checking the permission "internally", and decided it will be much easier when i've done some refactoring of the publisher which is coming up soon.
<salgado> carlos, if you're sure it should never be NULL then I'll fix it. I need to have these fixes in before I merge my fix in sqlobject
<carlos> salgado, the only situation where I can think it could be NULL is with old data, but that means that the data migration done when that field was added was a bit... hacky
<sabdfl> SteveA: any reason not to address this TODO now?
<sabdfl>  +        # TODO: Check whether logged in at all.  If not logged in, either +        #       show an error, or fail transparently.
<carlos> salgado, so go ahead
<sabdfl> carlos: lang pack status?
<carlos> salgado, I have the language one fixed already and ready to request a rocketfuel merge should I stop that?
<carlos> sabdfl, seems like whitespace issue is gone. I got a couple of errors that I need to check if it's a corner case or not but that is not blocking language packs anymore
<salgado> carlos, well, if you're going to request a merge, then I'd ask you to fix the rawfilepublished too. ;)
<salgado> carlos, can you do that?
<sabdfl> carlos: well done
<SteveA> sabdfl: good point.  what do you think it should do?  if not logged in at all, then just redirect as normal.  if logged in using basic auth... probably just redirect again.  the worst we get is someone continually pressing "logout" and then filing a bug.  but this won't occur for normal use of the system.
<carlos> sabdfl, https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1566 is an issue now but we can workaround it easily as it's a matter of remove all obsolete entries. Anyway I'm fixing the code now so that would the plan B
<carlos> salgado, sure
<sabdfl> where would they press "logout"?
<carlos> sabdfl, thanks, but that should be fixed long ago... I'm not too proud of that...
<mpt> bradb: eh, fmt:icon returns me escaped HTML (full of &lt; and &gt;) rather than real HTML
<bradb> mpt: did you use structure?
<bradb> content="structure .../fmt:icon", etc?
<mpt> bradb: bingo, thanks
<bradb> np
<Kinnison> SteveA: Is there any way to run a given test as a particular database user? (This is a potential BLOCKER for soyuz until we know either way)
<carlos> salgado, hmmm POFile.rawfilepublished does not have the NOT NULL constraint at DB level...
<salgado> Kinnison, look at the test for the foaf-karma-updater cronscript, it uses the karma dbuser
<SteveA> Kinnison: basically, yes.  but it means you need to take more responsibility for that test's setup
<Kinnison> okay thanks
<carlos> so that's not a trivial fix, I cannot fix that now
<Kinnison> salgado: erm, this is a doctest, not a script :-)
<Kinnison> are there any doctests which do this?
<sabdfl> carlos: do we keep the distro po templates around, are they accessible for a later parsing?
<sabdfl> i'm trying to think how best to avoid this review-breezy-xxx stuff
<sabdfl> i think we need a table where we store the potemplate details we were not able to match up
<carlos> sabdfl, http://people.ubunut.com/~lamont/translations/
<salgado> Kinnison, oh, sorry. I forgot the user is specified in the script and not in the test
<carlos> sabdfl, there you have all .po and .pot files that were ever imported into Rosetta
<sabdfl> then jordi should review that daily, and say which template belongs where
<carlos> sabdfl, yeah, that system would be really good
<carlos> I'm a bit overloaded fixing templates from time to time
<SteveA> thanks for the review, sabdfl 
<carlos> sabdfl, I was thinking on an "easy" fix with the major problem that creates lots of review-* templates
<sabdfl> carlos: ok, what's that?
<carlos> checking if the path has the tarball version number
<carlos> if it's build/gtk+2.8.3/po
<carlos> instead of create a new potemplate when the 2.8.4 is imported
<carlos> we could try to guess that it's an update
<carlos> it's an easy fix
<carlos> but your solution is the way to go 
<cprov> salgado: doc/karmaupdater.txt is pointless for my issue, it executes another process., did you mean other file ?
<carlos> as a long term solution
<lamont__> carlos: btw, we just made the fixes to get translations back into ~lamont/translations for you... with a large influx as a result (I wasn't sure how far back to go, so I expect I overshot...)
<carlos> lamont__, yeah, thank you, I saw that, the import queue has now more than 3000 pofiles to import....
<carlos> ;-)
<lamont__> well, maybe 20 july was a bit overkill...
<carlos> WaterSevenUb, that means that synaptic should appear soon
<lamont__> :-)
<carlos> lamont__, already imported .po files will be ignored
<salgado> SteveA, a lot of tests are failing if I add the assert on the validator, all of them in rosetta, aparently
<carlos> lamont__, so it should not be a problem
<carlos> salgado, which assert?
<SteveA> salgado: can you paste up a typical stack trace you get from the assert?
<lamont__> carlos: way cool
<bradb> SteveA: it appears to me that code in a view's constructor gets run even when the current user doesn't have the permissions to view that page. (e.g. I have some view code which grabs the current user and redirects them somewhere else because of a changing URL, but user.name raises an AttributeError on NoneType when the user is shown the login prompt to be auth'd to reach the page.)
<bradb> if what i think is happening really is happening, that would appear to be a security hole
<salgado> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filenmCN0N.html
<SteveA> bradb: a view's constructor will be called in a variety of situations.  i keep saying that there should be no significant code in a view's constructor.
<ddaa> mpt: pouet!
<bradb> SteveA: Is this a security hole?
<SteveA> bradb: i don't think so.  views are not "assets".  the content classes are the assets.
<mpt> ddaa: que?
<bradb> mpt: "slut" :P
<stub> Kinnison: At the moment I think you subclass LaunchpadFunctionalTestSetup or LaunchpadZopelessTestSetup and override the dbuser attribute
<SteveA> so, at worst, having significant actions in a view's constructor can lead to usability issues.
<salgado> carlos, it's an assert in sqlobject. I added it to make sure we're not inserting NULL values in BoolCol columns, because our sqlobject can't cope with that (it'll always return False for NULL columns)
<carlos> I need to leave for an hour and a half. Anyone needs anything urgent from me?
<bradb> SteveA: I'm able to run code that drives a page that I don't have the permission to access. I'm trying to figure out how that isn't a security hole. ;)
<mpt> ddaa: What have I done now?
<ddaa> mpt: I'm working on branch-summary-listing.pt right now. I would like to add a href somewhere to the canonical branch url. Where should I do that?
<Kinnison> stub: heh
<stub> Kinnison: If that is a PITA, feel free to add arguments to the setUp method to pass in the user to connect as.
<stub> (I could have sworn it already worked that way ;/)
<mpt> ddaa: From the branch's name
<ddaa> If it were me I would put it in the <b>branch title</b>, except I would not be using <b>, and I would be using some CSS so the hyperlink would not be underlined when the mouse is not over it. 
<carlos> salgado, hmm, I will fix the pofile.rawfilepublished issue then today, it will need db changes + code changes and it's not trivial is that fast enough for you or you need it now?
<ddaa> mpt: the branch name is not present in the mockup
<Kinnison> stub: perhaps when I have more time
<SteveA> bradb: you are not running code that "drives a page".  you are using vague language to try to make a point.
<mpt> ddaa: Where's the mockup?
<ddaa> branch-summary-listing.pt
<salgado> carlos, if you can fix it today then it's not a problem. thanks. :)
<mpt> ddaa: I spy a "context/title" in there
<carlos> salgado, could you mail me the list of problems you get?
<ddaa> mpt: ha, that's the title then
<carlos> salgado, or is it only POFile.rawfilepublished ?
<lifeless> q/win 19
<bradb> SteveA: Ok, moving on. Is a redirect in a view constructor considered "significant code".
<bradb> s/\./?/
<ddaa> mpt: what's the procedure to get cosmetic improvements (like the CSS trick I just mentioned) done?
<SteveA> bradb: i'm kinda busy with at least two things happening at once.  can you mail me a detailed description of what you want to know?
<bradb> ok :)
<ddaa> mpt: "don't, just nag me until it's done" is an acceptable answer.
<mpt> ddaa: IMO the CSS trick you mentioned would not be an improvement
<salgado> carlos, I'll run the tests now with "rawfilepublished = BoolCol(notNull=True, default=False)" and see if something is still broken
<mpt> ddaa: So is just "don't" an acceptable answer? :-)
<ddaa> mpt: IMO you want to have "hyperlink" color for the title, but you do not want to have them all underlined.
<carlos> salgado, ok, thanks. Mail me it and I will look into it as soon as I'm back
<carlos> see you later
<ddaa> but I'm not the UI professional here.
<SteveA> salgado: that error is happening in the toPython assert.  so, it seems to me that means there is a NULL in the database at that point.
<mpt> ddaa: I'd really rather just have them all underlined.
<ddaa> yuck
<SteveA> salgado: if that's so, it means we need to do some cleaning up of NULLs in the production database before we can roll out that sqlobject patch.
* ddaa goes to make his ugly page template
<lifeless> ddaa: non underlined urls are mystery meat and very bad
<lifeless> _very_
<SteveA> salgado:  this concerns me, so i'd like to get stub's input.
<mpt> mmmmmystery meat navigation
<ddaa> bah
<salgado> SteveA, I'm pretty sure all we need is to run "update pofile set rawfilepublished = FALSE where rawfilepublished IS NULL;"
<stub> If BoolCol can't cope with NULL, it is broken. Python has True, False and None, PostgreSQL has true, false and NULL. Shouldn't be a problem.
<salgado> stub, in our current sqlobject version it can't
<salgado> but that's fixed in upstream and I need to backport this change
<stub> ok
<SteveA> stub: current sqlobject's boolcol converts NULL/None into False transparently, both ways
<lifeless> salgado: give the backported change to spiv to merge, he has rights to sqlobject IIRC
<SteveA> the patch salgado wants to backport makes it a tri-state when the column is declared Non-Null
<salgado> lifeless, I have rights too (I guess everybody does)
<lifeless> salgado: sqlobject ?
<salgado> lifeless, the problem is that wee need to fix our existing data
<lifeless> hmm, it is set to canonical, whaddya know
<bradb> salgado: I can't find a doctest for PersonView. Is the view class tested anywhere? If not, I'll create a new test right now, for the methods I'm interested in.
<SteveA> i am surprised that we have faulty data, because the existing code looked like it never sets a NULL.
<stub> salgado: rawfilepublished will always be NULL if rawfile is NULL
<SteveA> so it would be non-sqlobject code that has put NULLs in
<stub> The NULLs would be default values
<salgado> stub, so, it should allow NULLs
<salgado> carlos said it shouldn't allow NULL values
<salgado> bradb, no, there's no test for that view --it's tested only by page tests
<stub> It could be modeled either way.
<bradb> ok, I'm creating one now, thanks
<carlos> salgado, hmmm, stub is right, I assumed that POFile.rawfile is NOT NULL and that's not true... 
<stub> I prefer it being NULLable myself - gives me more flexibility setting up partial indexes and other stoof
<carlos> salgado, stub I don't mind to fix it so 'not null' is not valid or leave it as it's atm
<stub> I think to fix the data, using the current schema definition unchanged, we could do 'UPDATE pofile SET rawfilepublished=FALSE WHERE rawfilepublished IS NULL and rawfile IS NOT NULL'
<stub> (if there is actually broken data)
<carlos> stub, yeah, it sounds ok for me
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  Language.visible is NOT NULL (patch-2357: carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<carlos> salgado, there you have it
<carlos> later!
<salgado> SteveA, so, what's the plan for the sqlobject fix? aparently the only other BoolCol that we should allow NULL values is the rawfilepublished
<SteveA> salgado: overall, if stu is happy with the integrity of production data, and the existing BoolCols that are wrong are being fixed right now, then go ahead and apply the patch to sqlobject.
<sd-tux> hi carlos , how can i download a translation/.po from roseta... "Download translations" don't work because of BUG #1978
<stub> launchpad_prod=# select count(*) from pofile where rawfile is not null and rawfilepublished is null;
<stub>  count
<stub> -------
<stub>   9250
<stub> (1 row)
<stub> So we need that update as a DB patch when the bug gets fixed.
* stub goes to bed
* mpt wonders what "There are currently no links to this bug watch" means
<salgado> stub, I'll add that db patch as part of my last shipitng changes, because the sqlobject will need to be updated in production when we cherrypick the shipit changes
<bradb> mpt: There are currently no tasks linked to that watch, perhaps. Not sure how to say that without sounding like you're being talked at by a computer.
<elmo> stub: still here? ;)
<stub> elmo: just!
<ddaa> What's involved in making a discussion thing work for branches?
<elmo> stub: just for my sanity - you want full debbugs mirrors on both production and staging?
<ddaa> stub: ^^
<stub> elmo: Yes. We will need both. Staging before production, but I thought I'd put in the production request early.
<bradb> mpt: Maybe making watch adding part of task adding/editing would eliminate the need for that wording entirely.
<elmo> stub: ok
<bradb> I can't think of a use case for an orphan bugwatch.
<stub> ddaa: From the database side, you create a BranchMessage table which links Branch to Message. See BugMessage or *Message for details. UI I don't know if we have anything generic.
<ddaa> stub: I have a BranchMessage table in BranchDataStorage.sql
<ddaa> stub: who would know about generic discussion UI foo?
<stub> ddaa: sabdfl might be your best bet - I think he has knocked this up for bounties and tickets and might have stuff for you to pinch or reuse.
* ddaa decides it's time for a smoke
<ddaa> sabdfl is not around right now
<sabdfl> ddaa: ?
<ddaa> well, I'll have a smoke anyway :)
<ddaa> next I think you can come have a look and tell us what would suit your fancy
<Kinnison> SteveA: can you cast your eye over that branch so I can merge those publisher fixes?
<salgado> Kinnison, binarypackagerelease.py:    essential = BoolCol(dbName='essential')
<salgado> binarypackagerelease.py:    architecturespecific = BoolCol(dbName='architecturespecific')
<salgado> Kinnison, default=False, nutNull=True?
<salgado> (I mean, can I add that?)
<Kinnison> salgado: for the first yes
<Kinnison> salgado: the secnd should be notNull=True, but no default declarator
<salgado> okay
<stub> sabdfl: I was wondering if you had any generic front end to Message and *Message tables you might have knocked up as part of Bounties or ticketing
<stub> sabdfl: Because ddaa is looking at the message spool for branches
<SteveA> messages are always to do with presentation, so there will always be a request available
<SteveA> so, can you make it an API on the request?
<SteveA> either directly, or via an adapter
<mpt> bradb: Yeah, you have to add a watch, and then you have to link a task to one of the watches ... It's too much like work.
<SteveA> Kinnison: which branch exactly?
<Kinnison> SteveA: the one I added to your review queue a short while ago?
* SteveA remembers at last to subscribe to the PendingReviews page, seeing as the reviews list seems to have lost its subscription
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=jamesh]  Supporting architeture coherent builder-queue construction, (build architecuture independent or specific) and process run-time tests. (patch-2358: celso.providelo@canonical.com)
<SteveA> Kinnison: aw poop, it isn't on jamesh's pending reviews page yet
<elmo> hey, can I kill python2.3 from our servers?
<Kinnison> SteveA: If I can be in a position to merge it (either merge-approved or merge-conditional) by the time I get back from bowling later tonight, I'll be happy. So you can wait a bit
<SteveA> elmo: cautiously yes, but i'll mail the launchpad list about it
<SteveA> elmo: i don't know what version of python stub has plugged into postgresql
<lifeless> 2.3 I think
<lifeless> I'm sure he has had to backport some stuff a little
<lifeless> kiko - any luck with the photos ?
<mpt> lifeless: What did you mean by "'Remote Bug Details' could with some in-your-face help" in <https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/1208>?
<mpt> Is that help as in "here's how to use this thing", or help as in fixing the design?
<lifeless> ask brad :0
<lifeless> I was sitting with him and we saw a page, and I was plain scared by it
<mpt> ok
<bradb> I recently observed Burgundavia wondering what a bug watch was all about too.
<bradb> Sounds like this needs the same kind of love I gave to release targeting
<kiko> mpt, please use a consistent name over all fields when you do fix that :-)
* bradb nominates "prioAndSevFilter" as one of the stranger variable names I've seen in LP code
<sabdfl> spiv: still reviewing?
<sabdfl> salgado: "whoxxx" is different to all the other db field names for a person
<sabdfl> typically we use a role name
<sabdfl> assignee
<sabdfl> reporter
<sabdfl> or similar
<salgado> sabdfl, IIRC that was the name we were using in our discussions here in Brazil. that's why I kept it
<salgado> (I assume you're talking about shipit?)
<bradb> mpt: Would it be any great crime for now if I removed the "bugs with shared interest" part of the +assignedbugs page? It's non-trivial to test, and might be spending time on the wrong thing until we've learned more about how Real People are actually using this report, IMHO.
<kiko> bradb, I think it should stay
<kiko> don't test it for now if you are blocked by this
<kiko> and btw
<kiko> why are you changing that page?
<bradb> ok, i'll leave it untested
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [r=sabdfl]  improvements to logout pages (patch-2359: steve.alexander@canonical.com)
<bradb> kiko: I'm not changing anything user visible, I'm just adding tests for the view, because that's now the page you land on when you click "Assigned Bugs" from the Malone front page (bye bye /malone/assigned...fixing a criticalish bug in that report that's preventing mpt from accessing the full list of his assigned bugs.)
<kiko> what was the criticalish bug, btw?
<kiko> great that you nuked the page though
<bradb> kiko: Permission Denied. I don't think /malone/assigned is handling privacy correctly; not calling the correct APIs is my guess (but that page is in bad need of nuking either way :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<bradb>  /malone/assigned will continue to work, but it'll just redirect you to the right place in FOAF now
* bradb follows the word of Jakob
<sabdfl> all hail jakob
<SteveA> "there are no cows on the ice"
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks for that review. I'll get onto it ASAP. As for the amount of database code outside of c.l.d.* I agree it's annoying from the PoV of discoverability. I'll put "Move soyuz db queries into c.l.d.*" onto my longer-term todo if that's okay with you? Something for me to tackle in UBZ perhaps?
<SteveA> why were they constructed outside of there in the first place? 
<kiko> why aren't you adding API to your database objects?
<kiko> SteveA's words are my own
<Kinnison> Because at the time I didn't understand how we were laying stuff out and I just wanted to code so I did things the way I've done them in the past (I.E. not as well as I should). For the most part they should be fairly simple to move but I'm loathe to do such refactoring until such a time as I'm not the critical path for the next Ubuntu release :-)
<Kinnison> It's not an excuse, I know. But it is the reason
* kiko is unhappy
<SteveA> Kinnison: do you think someone other than you can move things into their correct places?  do you trust the tests enough to allow others to make moves like that?
<kiko> putting the database code in the database classes means the APIs were properly designed
<kiko> why would it be less traumatic to move the database code later, when we are already being used daily?
<Kinnison> SteveA: for now I don't want to risk having conflicts. Once I've got the breezy tracker running properly I'll be in a better position to rearrange things. Celso would probably be a good person to do the rearrangement.
<SteveA> Kinnison: when do you think that time will be?
<Kinnison> SteveA: I have a personal deadline of the end of this week to have it at least limping along
<Kinnison> SteveA: I agreed that deadline with mark and celso
<SteveA> kiko: what do you think?  have a rearrangement of this database code in a couple of weeks from now/
<SteveA> ?
<kiko> I still don't understand why once the tracker is running we're in a better position to rearrange the code
<kiko> and not putting database code in database objects often means the APIs your software is using are wrong
<Kinnison> kiko: because until the tracker is running, I will be in a major code crunch and at the same time I may have to change things at the drop of a hat, which makes conflict resolution a complete arse.
* Kinnison apologises
<Kinnison> my personal stress levels are getting in the way of my work
<Kinnison> I'll see what I can do to tidy up this code when I get back later tonight
<Kinnison> bbl
* Kinnison has his cell if he's needed.
<SteveA> salgado-lunch: got shipit running here.  getting some schooltool expertise to help -- they've done this before
<kiko> SteveA, wooo!
<Nafallo> carlos: when do we have gajim in breezy rosetta? :-)
<kiko> <kiko> should I make private bugs which have tracebacks?
<kiko> <kiko> it's very inconvenient and often impossible
<SteveA> i don't see why having a traceback is enough reason on its own to make a bug private
<SteveA> if the traceback reveals sensitive security-related stuff, then perhaps
<SteveA> but not in general
<kiko> it reveals implementation details.
<kiko> but I'm happy if you're happy!
<Nafallo> carlos: "Administrator help needed. Gajim has not yet been setup for translation through Rosetta."
<Nafallo> carlos: please do ;-)
<mpt> kiko: #launchpad also reveals implementation details
<kiko> mpt, so it does, so it does
<SteveA> hi sabdfl 
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> Exchat
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<carlos> Nafallo, please, follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ
<carlos> kiko, pong
<kiko> carlos!
<Nafallo> carlos: oh, nice :-). thanx
<kiko> jordi, ping?
<SteveA> jblack: ping
<Nafallo> carlos: added on RosettaPendingImports :-)
<carlos> Nafallo, thank you
<bradb> kiko: Would you be willing to review my assigned bugs report fixes patch?
<bradb> It's criticalish, so I'm hoping to get it in today to rollout by tomorrow.
<kiko> uhm
<kiko> how long?
<bradb> kiko: 11 files changed, 201 insertions(+), 144 deletions(-)
<kiko> bradb, sure, put it up on the reviews page in my section
<bradb> will do, thanks
<bradb> mpt: So, the fix which I believe will fix your assigned bugs perms problem (and seriously desuckify what happens when you visit /malone/assigned, or click the link on the Malone front page) is in kiko's review queue now.
<jblack> steva: pong
<SteveA> hi jblack .  just wondering if there's going to be a baz updates meeting this week.  can you send an email to the usual suspects to confirm?
<jblack> Hasn't this already been settled? an hour before the launchpad meeting every thursday? 
<SteveA> didn't know it was regular, and it helps to send out a reminder if you're the meeting convener
<jblack> I thought you were. ;) 
<jblack> I'll send out an email today. :) 
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> good night folks
<kiko> night SteveA 
* niemeyer calls kiko just to see the nick changing again..
<niemeyer> ;)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> fixed all of them now
<sabdfl> spiv: still reviewing?
<mpt> bradb: great -- it'll certainly help me to see all the bugs assigned to me in one place
<bradb> hm, /me is overwhelmingly giddy to try out Z3 form error messages after the URL dragon has been slayed
<bradb> i'm on a mission to make our failure modes not suck
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<kiko>     ConfigurationError: ('Invalid value for', 'class', "Couldn't import canonical.launchpad.browser, cannot import name WIPRevision")
<kiko> any clue why I'm getting this?
<bradb> kiko: __all__?
<kiko> this is on a hopefully clean tree, though
<bradb> mm
<bradb> kiko: update cscvs
<kiko> rocketfuel@canonical.com/cscvs--devel--1.0
<kiko> * tree is already up to date
<kiko> @#!@#
<bradb> fear becomes me
<bradb> bradb@oxygen:~/launchpad $ baz resolved lib/canonical/launchpad/browser/bug.py
<bradb> 1 conflicts remain in this tree
<bradb> Requested conflicts have been resolved
<bradb> that is a confusing message to me
<bradb> SteveA: around?
<kiko> nope
<kiko> he's gone
<bradb> hm
<bradb> I've run into more pain with using IBugTask as the context.
<kiko> I suspected so
<bradb> e.g. for the bug description editing page
<bradb> name="+edit"
<bradb> for="...IBugTask"
<bradb> schema="...IBug"
<bradb> and here's the real kicker...
<bradb> permission="...hahah!"
<bradb> permission checking is done on the thing named in for=""
<bradb> so, the permission checking to edit bug attributes is done on the bug *task*
<bradb> with IBugInContext, ABICT, this view could have simply been registered for="...IBug", because IBiC inherits from IBug. in that case, i believe it would just work.
<niemeyer> Keybuk: ping
* bradb writes SteveA an email
<Keybuk> niemeyer: heyhey
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Hi :)
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Would you be able to explain a bit the structure you've used for patches?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: I'm curious about, for instance, what happens when the software version changes.
<Keybuk> I'll have to answer this with a story
<Keybuk> we'll use a simple source package that has a tarball and a patch in it
<Keybuk> import version 1.0-1 and we get
<Keybuk> + simple--orig--1.0
* niemeyer takes his chimarro and listens carefully..
<Keybuk>   + simple--patch-name--1.0
<Keybuk> simple--orig--1.0--base-0 is the contents of the tar file
<Keybuk> simple--patch-name--1.0--base-0 is the continuation of that
<Keybuk> simple--patch-name--1.0--patch-1 is with the patch applied
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> so far, so as expected
<niemeyer> What about --diff--?
<Keybuk> DON'T INTERRUPT :p
* niemeyer :X
<Keybuk> so we import 1.0-2 now
<Keybuk> this only has some changes to the patch, and none of 
<Keybuk> the tarball itself
<Keybuk> so we don't change simple--orig--1.0 at all
<Keybuk> simple--patch-name--1.0--patch-2 is the "update" to the patch branch
<Keybuk> so if we checkout patch-1 we get the state for 1.0-1 and if we checkout patch-2 we get the state for 1.0-2
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> now let's import 1.0-3 which has changes to _both_
<Keybuk> simple--orig--1.0--patch-1 is the "update" to the tar file
<Keybuk> we merge those changes onto the patch-name branch (to update the patch to 1.0-3)
<Keybuk> simple--patch-name--1.0--patch-3 is the "update" for the changes to the tar file
<Keybuk> we then import the patch changes onto the patch branch
<Keybuk> simple--patch-name--1.0--patch-4 has those
<Keybuk> --
<Keybuk> and lastly 1.0-4 has only changes to the tarfile
<Keybuk> simple--orig--1.0--patch-2 is the update
<Keybuk> and again, we merge those changes onto the patch branch
<Keybuk> simple--patch-name--1.0--patch-5 is that update
<Keybuk> no changes to the patch need to be imported, so that's that job done
<Keybuk> --
<Keybuk> those are the "simple" operations
<niemeyer> Ack
<Keybuk> now, when the upstream version changes, we do something different
* carlos ->dinner
<carlos> see you
<niemeyer> carlos: Have a nice dinner
<Keybuk> so we import 2.0-1 which has changes to both, and for fun, let's add a new patch too
<niemeyer> (conflicts, please :)
<Keybuk> we /branch/ the simple--orig--1.0 branch
<Keybuk> so we create simple--orig--2.0--base-0 as a continuation of the last state of 1,0
<Keybuk> and simple--orig--2.0--patch-1 to "update" that to the contents of the tarball as we found it
<niemeyer> Hummm.. interesting
<Keybuk> that probably makes some sense, here's where it gets fun
<Keybuk> we now need to do the same for the patch
<Keybuk> we branch the simple--orig--2.0 branch _NOT_ the last patch branch
<Keybuk> we then merge the changes from the last patch branch onto it
<Keybuk> and then finally update it
<Keybuk> simple--patch-name--2.0--base-0 is a continuation of simple--orig--2.0
<Keybuk> simple--patch-name--2.0--patch-1 is the merge of the simple--patch-name--1.0 branch
<Keybuk> simple--patch-name--2.0--patch-2 is the update to the actual patch contents
<niemeyer> By "changes from the last patch branch" you mean changes from patch-name--1.0--patch-N to orig--1.0--patch-N?
<Keybuk> yes
<Keybuk> delta the branch and apply it
<Keybuk> adding a new patch is easy
<Keybuk> branch simple--orig--2.0 (to simple--new-patch--2.0--base-0) and update it with the applied content of the patch (patch-1)
<niemeyer> Understood
<Keybuk> so you understand that?
<niemeyer> Yes
<Keybuk> good ...
<Keybuk> so let's take a _real world_ example
<Keybuk> we have the simple_1.0.orig.tar.gz
<Keybuk> which is slightly different from simple-1.0.tar.gz the upstream one
<Keybuk> and we found the differences on the CVS import of simple's upstream
<Keybuk> and there was a previous import of simple_0.9.orig.tar.gz
<Keybuk> ...
<Keybuk> simple--orig--1.0 is a branch of simple--UPSTREAM-RELEASE--1.0
<Keybuk> we merge the changes from simple--orig--0.9
<Keybuk> we sync-tree with simple's upstream CVS at the point we found it
<Keybuk> and then we update the branch to include the changes
<Keybuk> - 
<Keybuk> so we can extend this to arbitrarily complicated structures
<Keybuk> and it means that there is an incredibly short path between any patch
<Keybuk> you can calculate ancestry in just one or two steps, rather than a zillion
<Keybuk> so where there's a CVS upstream, you can just merge from it without having to worry about complicated layers in between
<niemeyer> Right.. that's nice. A "patch provider"
<niemeyer> Ok.. what about conflicts?
<Keybuk> what conflicts?
<Keybuk> you've got what it's supposed to look like in front of you
<Keybuk> you have the tarball and patch you're trying to import
<niemeyer> Ok.. let me try to explain
<Keybuk> so you can just go "la la la la" and ignore them all
<niemeyer> We have simple--orig--1.0--patch-X available, and also simple--patch-name--1.0--patch-Y
<Keybuk> hmm, available how?
<niemeyer> Imported
<Keybuk> it's easier to refer to this in terms of the bundled version
<niemeyer> And we've found a tarball for 2.0 to import.
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> do you mean an upstream tarball?
<niemeyer> Creating simple--orig--2.0--base-0, a branch of --patch-X.
<Keybuk> or a new 2.0 source package
<niemeyer> A 2.0 source package, for instance.
<Keybuk> ok
<Keybuk> so yes, we have simple--orig--2.0--base-0 from simple--orig--1.0--patch-X
<Keybuk> and simple--orig--2.0--patch-1 with the content of it
<Keybuk> ... no conflict so far ?
<niemeyer> Now, we have a patch between simple--orig--1.0--patch-X and patch-name--1.0--patch-Y that we want to apply to patch-name--2.0--base-0, right?
<Keybuk> right, assuming that patch-name is in the 2.0 package
<Keybuk> we make a simple--patch-name--2.0-base-0 from simple--orig--2.0--patch-1
<Keybuk> and then try and apply the delta to that
<niemeyer> Right.. but the changes might conflict with the new patch, right?
<Keybuk> correct
<Keybuk> however on disk you have a directory in which you unpacked simple_2.0.orig.tar.gz and applied simple-patch-name.patch
<Keybuk> so you know what the /result/ is supposed to look like
<Keybuk> baz goes "argh!! conflicts!!", we just ignore them and commit it anyway
<Keybuk> the worst that can happen is you just commit the useful patch logs
<niemeyer> Ah, that's where I'd like to get.
<Keybuk> and then the next thing you do is make that branch look exactly like the unpacked copy on disk, and commit that
<niemeyer> Hummm.. that's strange.
<Keybuk> there's absolutely no reason that operation needs to be a merge, it could just be a sync-tree, but I like it to be a merge because it often works out quite nicely
<bradb> kiko: will you have a chance to review that patch today?
<kiko> I might
<kiko> right now I have a fucked tree
<bradb> hehhe.adskj;a
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Another example, just to clarify it in my mind. Suppose I'm a user, and I have a upstream source tarball of simple-2.0 in my hands, and want to upgrade what is currently being managed by hct.
<niemeyer> hct has 1.0
<niemeyer> And patches for it
<niemeyer> (like you've shown)
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> this gets a little more interesting, but once you know the basic operations, it comes out quite sweet
<Keybuk> so let's imagine we imported simple-1.0 like this:
<Keybuk> simple-1.0.tar.gz
<niemeyer> What would be the procedure, first, considering that patches do not conflict, and then considering that they conflict with the differences of 1.0 -> 2.0.
<Keybuk> + simple_1.0.orig.tar.gz
<Keybuk>   + simple_1.0.patch
<Keybuk> in other words, the source package's orig.tar.gz was a branch off the upstream tar.gz
<niemeyer> Ack
<Keybuk> we feed the new /upstream/ tarball into the imported
<Keybuk> we get simple--release--2.0--base-0, a continuation of simple--release--1.0--base-0
<Keybuk> and simple--release--2.0--patch-1, which has the actual changes
<Keybuk> so delta(simple--release--1.0--base-0, simple--release--2.0--patch-1) is the actual changes from 1.0 to 2.0
<Keybuk> that's all we do!
<Keybuk> we were only given an upstream job, so that's all that happens
<Keybuk> we drop a manifest against the Simple 2.0 ProductRelease record
<Keybuk> now
<Keybuk> CONTEXT SWITCH
<Keybuk> the user, or an automated process that's part of Grumpy Groundhog comes along
<Keybuk> they see that a new upstream version has been imported
<Keybuk> and they do something like
<Keybuk> $ hct pull products/simple/2.0
<Keybuk> (or the short-cut)
<Keybuk> $ hct pull upstream
<Keybuk> this uses the same code (hct.model and hct.naming, btw) to process the merge
<Keybuk> it creates a new simple--orig--2.0-base-0 as a tag from simple--release--2.0-patch-1
<Keybuk> merges the delta of the previous orig branch (which might be removing non-free docs, for example) onto it and creates a simple--release--2.0--patch-2
<Keybuk> THAT MIGHT CONFLICT
<Keybuk> but that's ok, we have a user sitting in front of ut
<Keybuk> we leave them a directory with the conflicts in and go "oi! resolve this"
<Keybuk> (grumpy reports via e-mail that there were conflicts that need fixing)
<Keybuk> we carry on
<niemeyer> Ok
<niemeyer> Understood
<Keybuk> we make a new simple--patch-name--base-0 from simple--release--2.0--patch-2
<Keybuk> we take the previous delta and make simple--patch-name--patch-1
<Keybuk> which also might conflict
<Keybuk> but again, there's a user sat in front of us who can resolve that
<Keybuk> and the best bit about this is that because we know we just asked the user to resolve a conflict, we can label that changeset specially Launchpad
<Keybuk> and the next time someone gets that conflict (because they try the same thing), we can just grab that changeset from the database and apply it
<Keybuk> -- 
<niemeyer> Nice!
<niemeyer> Thanks for the extensive explanation
<Keybuk> so we can do neat tricks
<Keybuk> grumpy can once a day try to apply new upstream changes to every source package
<Keybuk> and when it breaks report via e-mail
<Keybuk> all the user has to do is try and do the same operation, fix the conflict and commit it
<Keybuk> (to _their_ archive)
<Keybuk> and grumpy (and every other user doing the same operation) would automatically pick it up
<Keybuk> so we can use it as an early-warning-system for patch failures
<Keybuk> -- 
<Keybuk> where a couple of people (hi, Mark!) get confused is where the commits go
<Keybuk> the branches we've been talking about so far have all been sacred to sourcerer
<Keybuk> users _don't_ commit to those branches
<Keybuk> so let's say I get my simple source package again
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Ah, yes, that's something I missed/overlooked on your mail. You mention that the patch will automatically be available to other on the next day, but how does it get there (in the public archive)?
<Keybuk> "hct source simple" does a baz get on:
<Keybuk> simple@bazaar.ubuntu.com--ubuntu/simple--orig--1.0
<Keybuk> simple@bazaar.ubuntu.com--ubuntu/simple--patch-name--1.0
<Keybuk> and that's what I have in my working tree
<Keybuk> now when I type "hct commit" (which isn't in the dailies, but is on my disk and going in tomorrow) we can't commit to those branches, so we make a copy of them in the user's archive
<Keybuk> so it uses the same model code (hct.model gets lots of exercise)
<Keybuk> and the user ends up with
<Keybuk> scott@netsplit.com/simple--orig--1.0
<Keybuk> scott@netsplit.com/simple--patch-name--1.0
<Keybuk> in their own archive, and the commit completes
<Keybuk> so now any operation they do is local to them
<Keybuk> and doesn't collide with anything sourcerer (or any other process) is trying to do
<niemeyer> Right.. but what I'm a bit confused about is that you say:
<niemeyer> """
<niemeyer> Ok, so you made some changes to it; what happens tomorrow when someone
<niemeyer> else comes along and needs to make more changes?
<niemeyer> """
<niemeyer> :o) =>  Getting dbus-0.36.2/debian/patches/dbus-some-bug-got-fixed.patch
<Keybuk> in the long term (read HctDevelopmentCycle on the wiki) when you release your source, it'll be dropping a manifest referring to _your_ branches in the database
<niemeyer> So it means it's on a common/shared/public/whatever archive
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> right
<Keybuk> so there's no "hct commit" command in the released version of hct
<Keybuk> we're not testing that right now, we're testing the basic work-flow
<Keybuk> the uploads happen by using "hct assemble" and then just uploading it into the existing ftp queue
<Keybuk> so sourcerer notices the upload, and imports it
<Keybuk> so it does a fresh import of the source package and the patch appears because it was found in the source package
<Keybuk> sadly it's unrelated to the patch branch that exists on the original user's drive
<Keybuk> but they probably won't notice <g>
<Keybuk> this is a short-term hack to get distro team buy-in now, and figure out what problems they'll have with the work-flow, before we take away the existing stuff
<niemeyer> $ dupload *.changes
<niemeyer> This will upload the patch itself?
<Keybuk> yeah, dupload is a Debian tool
<niemeyer> Which will later be imported?
<Keybuk> those last bits are "existing things the distro team use already"
<Keybuk> it's supposed to feel comfortable to them
<niemeyer> Understood
<Keybuk> and it just gets imported again
<niemeyer> Now it all makes sense
<Keybuk> we refer to that as "laundering"
<Keybuk> you loose the cash you had in your pocket, but at least you can wear the jeans again
<Keybuk> in the _long_ term, they wouldn't upload it with the old tool -- they'd issue something like "hct release" which would do the magic inside launchpad to make it happen
<Keybuk> HctDistroGratification (lp wiki) is what we're giving them today
<Keybuk> HctDevelopmentCycle (lp wiki) is where we're going
* niemeyer checks
<niemeyer> Keybuk: What about the --diff-- branches?
<niemeyer> which are used as the patch-base
<Keybuk> those are just second-level patch branches
<Keybuk> simple--orig--1.0
<Keybuk> + simple--diff--1.0
<Keybuk>  + simple--patch-name--1.0
<Keybuk> so orig changes get applied to diff, diff changes to patch-name
<Keybuk> no different than patch-of-a-patch
<niemeyer> Is orig ever changed?
<niemeyer> Or just works as the parent of orig--N+1?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> what test is it that stuart always tells me to use
<niemeyer> """
<niemeyer>  The libtool package in Debian has a large monolithic diff branch, which is the logical patch base. However in Ubuntu, the package has been cleaned up and moved to a new source package format; in there, the original source is the logical patch base.
<niemeyer> """
<niemeyer> That should explain part of the idea
<kiko> which lists pages to check?
<niemeyer> Keybuk: Thanks again. I now have food for further investigation, and won't bother you for another while. ;)
* niemeyer must leave now, though..
<niemeyer> See you guys
<Keybuk> orig can be changed
<Keybuk> oh, bah, he went
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  adding a script that allows you to link your sourcecode and lib to directories hanging off another tree (patch-2360: christian.reis@canonical.com)
* kiko does TDD
<dilys> Merge to rocketfuel@canonical.com/launchpad--devel--0: [trivial]  When displaying a raw traceback, the errorservice forgot to check if the entry was expired. Fixed. (patch-2361: christian.reis@canonical.com)
<jbailey> Hmm, I merged accouns and my karma didn't get transfered.  Is that a bug?
<jbailey> Hmm, and it also seems to still list my old account "jbailey-ubuntu" as member of the Ubuntu Core Team rather than "jbailey"
#launchpad 2006-09-04
<jenda> nevermind, fixed
<mpt> (From the "meanwhile in other bugtrackers" department: RESOLVED LATER and RESOLVED REMIND have just been removed from Bugzilla CVS.)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58776 in malone "clicking on 'file a bug against foo' link leads to 'foo does not exist in Dapper' error message" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58776
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
* somerville32 is back.
<jelmer> mpt: It's starting to feel like Ground Hog Day now you're doing that daily ;-)
<LarstiQ> gooooood night! ;)
<mpt> ~ They say that love won't pay the rent ~ Before it's earned, our money's always spent ... ~
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58784 in blueprint "Spec page refers to non-existent "Specifications in grey"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58784
<jamesh> mpt: have you seen this spec? https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/internet-sharing
<mpt> jamesh, no I hadn't. That looks pretty ... interesting.
<jamesh> mpt: I wonder if the person thought "this isn't a bug, but rather a feature request ..."
<mpt> I wasn't the one who thought the spec tracker should be a separate application :-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58791 in malone "+subscribe page contains non-useful radiobutton" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58791
<mpt> jamesh, see also https://launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneAndBlueprintIntegration
<Cogito_ergo_sum> hi good night
* Cogito_ergo_sum ha vuelto ( Ausente 51 mins 5 secs )
<mpt> ... and good luck
<mpt> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<mpt> jamesh: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileRYXA42.html
<mpt> Any idea what's going on here?
<jamesh> mpt: you are using the most recent pqm-submit plugin?
<mpt> revno 22
<mpt> parent branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm-devel/bzr-pqm/bzr-0.8/
<mpt> hmm, is that bad when trying to use it with bzr 1.0ish?
<jamesh> yes
<jamesh> try this:
<jamesh> cd ~/.bazaar/plugins/pqm-submit
<jamesh> bzr pull --overwrite http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm-devel/bzr-pqm/devel
<jamesh> to get the updated version
<jamesh> (this version also has smtp auth support, btw)
<mpt> great!
<jamesh> you can set smtp_username and smtp_password in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf and it'll do the right thing
<mpt> aha, I have a conflict from my manual ayuth change
<jamesh> bzr revert then.
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> ok, now bzr pull --overwrite http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm-devel/bzr-pqm/devel says "0 revision(s) pulled"
<jamesh> there are 22 revisions on both the bzr-0.8 and devel branches
<mpt> but bzr info is still pointing at the wrong parent branch
<jamesh> so the difference in length of revision history is 0
<jamesh> ah.
<jamesh> "bzr pull --remember http://..." should fix that
<mpt> 0 revision(s) pulled...
<mpt> but now it has the correct parent
<jamesh> configure your SMTP username/password in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf and retry the pqm-submit command
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: No PQM submission address specified in configuration
<jamesh> argh.  That's the shadowing problem again ;(
<mpt> the what? :-)
<jamesh> one section of ~/.bazaar/locations.conf shadowing settings from another section
<mpt> The second line of locations.conf is "pqm_email = Canonical PQM <pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com>"
<mpt> There are no other pqm_email lines
<mpt> just various branches with push_location lines, and one branch with both a push_location and a pqm_branch
<mpt> pqm-submit doesn't seem to let me specify the address explicitly
<mpt> Removing the section for this branch from locations.conf seems to work (though it's going so slowly, it hasn't gotten up to asking for my password yet)
<mpt> ok, it didn't work after all. It tried to mail mpt@canonical.com instead of mailing pqm@pqm.ubuntu.com
<mpt> (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=canonical.com type=MX: Host not found, try again)
<mpt> hurrah, copying all the config stuff from the global section to that branch's section worked
<SteveA> morning
<jamesh> stub: ping?
<stub> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> stub: last week I put together a script to clean up the [https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla/NNNN]  text that was inserted into the comments of bugs imported from bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jamesh> stub: I was wondering if you could look over it and maybe run it in production this week if it looks okay
<jamesh> I did a test run on demo.launchpad.net which seemed to go okay
<stub> ok. Still going through my email from last week so haven't got to that one yet.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58806 in blueprint "Specification page contains unexplained "(n days)" text" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58806
<jamesh> stub: the code is here: https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/fixup-bug-references -- it needs to be run as a user that can update the MessageChunk table
<stub> jamesh: Please email me the details if you haven't already so I don't forget by the time I've cleaned out my pile
<jamesh> stub: done.  the thread is "Rewriting bug numbers and dupe comments"
<stub> k
<stub> (302 in inbox to go, then the mailing lists :-( )
<jamesh> stub: second thing: would it be possible to get another product-release-finder run done on staging?  I believe the problem we ran into last time has been fixed.
<stub> Last I left it it was scheduled to run daily
<jamesh> hmm
<jamesh> stub: the product-release-finder code keeps a cache of URLs that it has previously processed in /var/tmp/productreleasefinder, which is probably why it didn't look like it was doing anything
<jamesh> stub: would it be possible to blow that cache away so we can see how it runs now?
<stub> jamesh: It died last night with an ftp error
* stub checks for ftp_proxy
<jamesh> I've got a branch in the review queue to get rid of the cache code, but for now it would prevent the releases from being created after a DB refresh
<stub> jamesh: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileRtP8Iz.html
<stub> Yer - only turned on ftp_proxy on production
<jamesh> stub: that indicates that ftp_proxy wasn'
<jamesh> t set
<SteveA> stub: morning
<SteveA> stub: in the launchpad meeting, in the "production and staging" section, people listed things they particularly want to get into production this week
<stub> jamesh: it is rerunning now anyway
<jamesh> stub: with the cache blown away?
<stub> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> thanks
<cbx33> Is it possible to send a mail to everyone in a LP group?
<stub> jamesh: I suspect we should be storing this cache in the Librarian, as we don't really want to download a few gb of data every time the server is rebooted, or /var/tmp otherwise cleaned.
<jamesh> stub: I'm getting rid of the cache completely
<stub> excellent
<jamesh> stub: the database contains all the state needed to handle repeated runs, so the cache just adds a point of failure
<SteveA> stub: are you planning to do a rollout this week?  if so, please mail the launchpad list to say what will happen.
<stub> SteveA: I have no idea yet. I'm still going through my backlog, and probably will be for few hours
<SteveA> stub: okay
<SteveA> mpt: have you looked at the meeting summary for thursday yet?
<jamesh> it'd be nice to get a rollout done this week -- there's been lots of fixes since the last one
<lifeless> stub: welcome back
* stub would rather be diving
<stub> :-)
<stub> Lunch
<SteveA> jamesh: hi, around?
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah
<SteveA> jamesh: got a few minutes for a chat with me and mpool about some bzr infrastructure work?
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.
<mpt> SteveA, looked at it? I wrote it. Or are you referring to a different meeting?
<SteveA> mpt: if you wrote it, that's great.  I want to point stub at the production/staging section, so that he can know what was discussed, and what code people want to get landed
<mpt> ah, but I forgot to update MeetingAgenda
<mpt> I'll do that now
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> and please mail stub too
<mpt> ok
<mpt> done
<mpt> and done
<jamesh> stub: how's the product-release-finder run going?
<stub> Hmm.... go boom
<lifeless> :(
* lifeless wants that running badly
<stub> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file35Ccxs.html
<lifeless> blech
<lifeless> encoding
* stub has no idea how beutiful soup handles encoding
<lifeless> and on a 503 error ? wtf
* lifeless isn't sure how to parse that output totally
<lifeless> there seem to be two errors mentions
<Burgundavia> SteveA: can we get a user to change his wiki name if it is possibly misleading? (ubuntupr)
<carlos> morning
<jamesh> lifeless: the 503 error is probably an earlier request.
<stub> I agree with James
<jordi> hi carlos
<lifeless> kk
<stub> There are other 503's earlier in the output handled just fine (although we really shouldn't be logging them as tracebacks since they are expected)
<jamesh> the walker class should be generating log messages
<jamesh> I wonder why it isn't.
<stub> DEBUG level? I didn't run it with -v
<jamesh> it should be generating info level messages
<jamesh> looks like it isn't passing the log object down that far.
<stub> There is a global that can be used (although it was naughty to do it that way)
<stub> (Made unit tests a pita)
<jamesh> I'll look at getting the walker logging working
<jamesh> and I suppose we should handle BeautifulSoup parse failures better too
<stub> I thought BeautifulSoup was supposed to handle badly formatted soup
<jamesh> I wonder if we can get at the squid logs to get an idea of what it accessed last?
<stub> Looks like encoded strings are leaking into it rather than Unicode (or whatever encoding BS is expecting?)
<jamesh> given that the log doesn't include that info
<lifeless> oh now thats a cute idea
<stub> #canonical-sysadmin might be able to help here
<stub> c/here/there/
<lifeless> create a function dynamically called the name of the thing it is about to try
<lifeless> then you dont need log barf to read the traceback usefully ;)
<lifeless> more sensibly, how about a top level catch-all try:except: print; raise
<lifeless> around or in handleProduct
<jamesh> lifeless: the traceback formatter from zope takes a different approach: if any frame has a local called __traceback_info__, it is pretty printed along wiht the frame in the traceback
<lifeless> jamesh: thats nice
<lifeless> back in 1 hr
<jamesh> stub: what machine was the script running on?
<stub> gangotri
<stub> mpt: Your bug queries on the mailing list (in the preventing duplicates thread) - do you want results for open bugs or all bugs?
<stub> Actually, needs to be all bugs or else the later ones regarding duplicates won't make sense (since duplicate bugs are never closed atm)
<SteveA> hi ddaa 
<SteveA> do we have a meeting today?
<ddaa> hi SteveA
<ddaa> Meeting in 92 mins
<SteveA> thanks
<ddaa> SteveA: got a very detailed agenda on BazaarMeetingAgenda if you care to look
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> i do
<SteveA> Burgundavia: hi
<Burgundavia> SteveA: did you see my comment?
<SteveA> Burgundavia: I'm sure we *can* change someone's wiki name.  I think it would be better to ask them to change it themselves first.
<SteveA> there's also the issue of who says we *ought* to change it.  the ubuntu wiki is governed by the CoC and the CC, I think
<SteveA> so, while I have technical power, I don't have the "right" to do anything so long as it isn't causing a technical problem.
<SteveA> is there someone beneath the CC who is responsible for encouraging good conduct on the wikis?
<SteveA> ddaa: where can I read the agenda?
<SteveA> stub: ever looked at xapian?  I was talking with alan runyan about it at the weekend.
<ddaa> https://launchpad.canonical.com/BazaarMeetingAgenda
<stub> SteveA: Nope. I don't even know what it is
<ddaa> "Meeting plan" section is the outline for the meeting
<ddaa> that is all the bit I plan to copy-paste
<SteveA> stub: some kind of hot shit free software text searching system.
<SteveA> http://www.xapian.org/
<ddaa> and I will use that as template for the summary, I'll try to keep doing it that way in the future, as that will force me to keep the agenda up to date
<SteveA> stub: alan does various work with the developers, so if this is at all interesting for us, we can talk with people.
<SteveA> ddaa: reading
<SteveA> stub: alan says the tech is great.  the bindings are gross.
<Burgundavia> SteveA: apparently, it is nobody that is listed as his real name in LP
<ddaa> stub: welcome back
<SteveA> Burgundavia: what's the launchpad page for this person?
<Burgundavia> SteveA: I cannot find it, because none of the LP pages for  Carlos Rivera has a wikiname of UbuntuPR
<ddaa> stub: is rollout planned for today?
<Burgundavia> and there are 6 hits for Carlos Rivera
* ddaa curses freenode
<SteveA> Burgundavia: I see no wikiname of UbuntuPR in the database.
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPR
<SteveA> there are lots of names containing the text "ubuntu"
<Burgundavia> indeed
<SteveA> Burgundavia: https://launchpad.net/people/crrivera
<SteveA> aha
<Burgundavia> hmm, I will email him
<Burgundavia> thanks for the find
<Burgundavia> I wish launchpad.net/foo would do a search for foo
<Burgundavia> much like packages.d.o or .u.c does
<SteveA> on the staging database, his wiki name is Crrivera
<SteveA> so, this must be a recent change
<Burgundavia> the page for his name just go created
<SteveA> there is a search form on launchpad.net/people/
<SteveA> it doesn't search wikinames right now
<SteveA> it could do though.  file a bug if you want such a feature.
<stub> SteveA: I think I remember this now - Richard Jones was using it with Roundup and he seemed to like it.
<stub> SteveA: Not yet suitable for us though as we need to glue it into PostgreSQL
<stub> SteveA: Seems to offer the same feature set as tsearch2, with the addition of wildcard searches. No idea if they use some magic index for fast wildcard searching or if it would be with similar restrictions to PostgreSQL LIKE
<ddaa> stub: is rollout planned for today?
<stub> ddaa: No. And I'm not sure about tomorrow yet (still clearing intrays)
<sivang> morning
<jamesh> stub/lifeless: I've got the problem page that tripped up product-release-finder will see if I can reproduce it
<ddaa> whaaaa! gimme my crack of the week! gimme! gimme!
<jamesh> I blame Norman Walsh
<ddaa> jamesh: how snob, why don't you blame Daniel Bernstein like everybody else?
<jamesh> ddaa: the page was http://www.docbook.org/xml/
<jamesh> (although the real problem was BeautifulSoup not handling the UTF-8 on that page)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58835 in soyuz "Debian Installer garbage collection not working?" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58835
<jamesh> hmm looks like the problem is the way PRF is using BeautifulSoup
<ddaa> PRF, you mean URTF?
<ddaa> unless you mean Dyson maybe?
<jamesh> product-release-finder
<ddaa> thanks for demonstrating that anything longer than two words ends up as an obscure acronym :)
<stub> Indeed. Dyson is much easier to remember, and its name need not change as the scope of its tasks changes over time ;)
<carlos> jamesh: hi, how's going my code review? I would like to get it cherrypicked this week so we approve a bunch of entries automatically as soon as possible...
<jamesh> carlos: not yet done.  I'll make sure it is done by tomorrow
<carlos> jamesh: thank you
<carlos> did you started it?
<carlos> I have a small trivial change related to automatic approvals and if you didn't start I would prefer to add it there instead of using [trivial] 
<carlos> it doesn't affect directly to the changes already done ther
<carlos> there
<ddaa> lifeless: -> #launcphad-meeting
<jamesh> carlos: just add it to the branch.  I haven't done that much on the branch yet.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> jamesh: thanks
<stub> What does PAS stand for again?
<lifeless> piece a shit
<stub> That makes sense in this context, but I don't think it is correct
<malcc> Packages arch-specific
<stub> ta
<lifeless> review meeting in 22
<lifeless> review meeting in 15
<SteveA> it's so nice our RCS isnt' called "arch" anymore, as "PAS" would be doubly confusing
<lifeless> review meeting in 5
<SteveA> hmm... massive rain shower
<lifeless> review meeting time
<lifeless> whos here ?
<SteveA> hello.  iamhere
<BjornT> me
<jamesh> me
<lifeless> hi guys
<lifeless> next meeting time - sept 11
<lifeless> this time
<SteveA> +1
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless>  * queue size
<lifeless>  * other items
<lifeless> queue has 5 items in it - oldest is salgado & 9 days
<lifeless> all the rest are 3 or less, which is inside our service level
<lifeless> BjornT: can you nag salgado, 9 days for a 77 line review is - excessive - and your time zones should cross
<BjornT> lifeless: yeah, i'll send an email to him, reminding him that he should check his queue daily
<lifeless> BjornT: hmm, was hoping more personal ;)
<lifeless> BjornT: I'll send such a mail after this meeting
<lifeless> if you see him on IRC though, please nag in person
<BjornT> ok
<lifeless> andrew put up a proposal
<lifeless>  * what to do about merges that aren't properly reviewed?  (AndrewBennetts)
<lifeless>    Seeing as I'm on leave this week, here's my thoughts for discussion, ready for pasting into the channel: {{{
<lifeless> <spiv> Some recent merges concerned me a little:
<lifeless> <spiv> r3995 was merged without review by the review team [r=cprov,malcc] 
<lifeless> <spiv> r4001 was merged with [rs=elmo]  (and built on the changes in r3995).
<lifeless> <spiv> I did an unsolicited post-merge review of 4001 (and some of 3995), and found a bunch of issues.  Nothing terrible, but certainly the quality was less than I'd approve as-is.  I'd rate it about merge-conditional.
<lifeless> <spiv> I propose that someone (Robert?) checks the commit list daily, and assigns "trivial", rubber-stamped, and other anomalous merges to reviewers for post-merge review, much like the pre-merge review queue.  It's easy to run "bzr diff -r 1000..1001 | less", so we wouldn't need to pre-generate diffs.
<lifeless> <spiv> In theory, these should be rare enough and/or small enough that it shouldn't add much to the review load, but it might help keep quality from slipping.
<lifeless> <spiv> What do people think?
<lifeless> }}}
<jamesh> Sounds like a good idea (and something we've discussed in the past)
<SteveA> i'm in favour of it.  i'd also like to see some progress on getting diffstats and links in the mails from pqm
<SteveA> and i'm glad spiv has been doing such reviews
<lifeless> I think its a good idea
<BjornT> sounds good to me as well.
<lifeless> I'm not sure how much overhead it will take
<SteveA> malcc: would you comment on this?  was there a particular reason that r3995 was not reviewed by the review team?
<lifeless> both on reviewers for the additional reviews, and for the assigner to ensure they catch everything
<jamesh> does the fact that people are putting these large changes through as trivial (or not reviewed by a review team member) indicate problems with our process?
<malcc> SteveA: kiko asked me and Celso for our thoughts on the patch, which we provided, then he went ahead and merged with that r=
<SteveA> hi cprov 
<cprov> SteveA: hi
<malcc> SteveA: I wasn't sure exactly what the procedure was, so I didn't know if I should be objecting or not
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58842 in soyuz "sync-source doesn't understand pockets (eg. -proposed)" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58842
<lifeless> malcc: you should start with PreMergeReviews and read from there
<SteveA> so, the code was by kiko, with some review from malcc and cprov?
<lifeless> malcc: the whole process is documented :)
<malcc> lifeless: Thanks
<malcc> SteveA: Yes
<SteveA> was there a reason that this code needed to land in a hurry?
<SteveA> like, urgent fixes to get cherrypicked?
<jamesh> seems a bit weird given we didn't have a rollout scheduled last wek
<jamesh> week
<malcc> SteveA: No. In fact the landings during the sprint have led to a situation where rocketfuel is effectively undeployable for Soyuz on drescher at the moment, until we finish the testing we've started since the sprint
<malcc> SteveA: As far as I could tell, kiko was just in a hurry and being kiko
<SteveA> you mean, you're running non RF stuff in production?
<lifeless> heres what I propose - we try spics suggestion for 1 week. At the end of it, we gather reviewers feelings on those reviews, and mine on the overhead of generating the reviews to do
<lifeless> *spivs* 
<malcc> SteveA: We're running an older rocketfuel in production, with some (also rocketfuel) cherrypicks
<lifeless> theres some statistical principle that suggests the unreviewed merges spiv looked like are more likely to be typical than atypical
<SteveA> I see.  so, careful soyuz updates until you finish the testing and associated code.
<lifeless> SteveA: soyuz gets special treatment on rollouts 
<SteveA> I think in this case, kiko considered himself the representation from the review team on that branch
<SteveA> but, I think seeing as kiko also wrote the code, that that's not sufficient oversight to get consistent quality in the code
<lifeless> SteveA: as he wrote the patch, our current protocol excludes him from that role
<SteveA> but, let's ask kiko about it later
<lifeless> and the results that spiv found correlate to the oversight thing you are saying there
<lifeless> anyhow, I dont think that this one patch is exceptional
<lifeless> which is my point - understanding this one matters, but trialling post-merge-reviews of trivial and rs merges is worth doing
<SteveA> +1 to your proposal of trying spiv's proposal for 1 week
<lifeless> *regardless* of the genesis of the soyuz patch
<lifeless> jamesh: I dont know if our process has problems
<lifeless> jamesh: but I think anything other than mandatory reviews will get occasional abuses
<malcc> Incidentally, would someone be kind enough to tell me off for allowing my name in r= when I'm not a reviewer? This way, if I'm asked to do this again, I'll be being honest when I say I got slapped for it last time :)
<BjornT> lifeless: +1 to trying spiv's suggestion
<SteveA> malcc: there are situations where a domain expert will review, and that can be noted.
<lifeless> malcc: I dont think you need telling off
<jamesh> lifeless: occasionally the queue gets overloaded leading to longer review times, which'd encourage some people to try and bypass it
<SteveA> the point is, there was no member of the code review team in there
<lifeless> malcc: you *did* a review.
<lifeless> malcc: but what we would have wanted there was [r=spiv, r=malcc, vc=bjorn]  ...
<lifeless> or some such
<SteveA> vc?
<lifeless> voice call, cant remember the abbreviation
<SteveA> very cool?
<SteveA> p=
<jamesh> p=
<lifeless> sucks to be me eh?
<lifeless>  * other business
<jamesh> spiv has a few very old branches in merge-conditional.  I guess that's not really a review team problem though
<lifeless> its worth us putting some pressure on folk, but no, its definately those peoples problem, according to the process documentation
<lifeless> 'you are responsible for getting your branch through the review process'
<lifeless> we seem to be idling, so
<lifeless>  * other business ?
<BjornT> nothing from me
<SteveA> no
<jamesh> no
<lifeless> meeting over, kthx
* SteveA --> lunch
<sivang> any idea someone how I can reach Kinnison ?
<sivang> if anybody has his phone number, could you please PM me?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58847 in launchpad "product-release-finder HTTPWalker " [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58847
* malcc -> Lunch
<stub> malcc: Should I update drescher's code during tomorrows roll out? Or leave it with you and cprov?
<cprov> stub: we will need to do it later
<stub> ok. I'll leave it with you too
<stub> (bit early for you cprov, isn't it?)
<cprov> stub: nop, almost 10 AM here 
<stub> Bit late for me then ;)
<cprov> stub: I guess so ;)
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58766 in ubiquity "Ubuntu Installer Crash" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58766
<SteveA> hi kiko
<SteveA> how's it going?
<kiko> SteveA, going super. how's it going up north?
<kiko> hey malcc how's it going?
<malcc> kiko: Going well, I was just preparing an email to the launchpad list updating the status of the soyuz system test stuff
<kiko> ah, mind-reader
<Keybuk> ddaa: ping?
<Keybuk> ddaa: unping
<ddaa> Keybuk: you're welcome
<Keybuk> ddaa: no worries
<kiko> ddaa, Keybuk: what is product-release-finder [going to be]  used for?
<ddaa> It will automatically create Release objects with associated tarball by looking into the tarball locations specified in series/+source
<jamesh> kiko: it is all part of the master plan
<Keybuk> what's product-release-filnder ?
<ddaa> it is related to things like NoSourcePackage, and 
<ddaa> Keybuk: the new name for Dyson
<Ubug2> New bug: #58881 in launchpad-cal "Accessing /+calendar/+subscriptions without logging in crashes" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58881
<ddaa> ... and relating vcs-imports to package imports (sourcerer)
<Keybuk> oh right
<Keybuk> so yes, it scans FTP sites and downloads tarballs
<ddaa> kiko: old stuff which was first talked about two years ago
<jamesh> Keybuk: we've almost got it working too ...
<Keybuk> registers the ProductRelease records and the tarballs in the Librarian
<Keybuk> so they can be later imported into bzr
<kiko> salgado, can you explain the change in r3957 in layman's terms?
<kiko> gotcha.
<kiko> thanks jamesh, Keybuk, daa
<kiko> ddaa.
<salgado> kiko, ProberFactory had a deferred attribute and one callsite was poking with it, causing the callbacks to be called in the wrong order, in some cases.  I fixed the bug, renamed deferred to _deferred and left a comment explaining why it needs to be private
<kiko> salgado, what does it do in practice though?
<salgado> in practice it suppresses the AlreadyCalledErrors you've seen on the output of nighly.sh. :)
<kiko> so... "A bug that caused mirror probes to be issued in an inconsistent order was fixed."?
<salgado> not the probes themselves, as they don't need to happen in a specific order
<kiko> what then? the probe handlers?
<salgado> a bug that caused the callback chain of the mirror prober to be in the wrong order
<kiko> right.
<Ubug2> New bug: #58887 in launchpad-bazaar "Rank branches by heat" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58887
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<ddaa> Seeking feedback on https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/58889
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58889 in launchpad-bazaar "Merged and abandoned branch should not appear in main branch listings" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58888 in soyuz "Death row processing needs to be added to cron.daily" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58888
<kiko> malcc, filed that bug ^^^
<kiko> ddaa, that doesn't sound bad at all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #58889 in launchpad-bazaar "Merged and abandoned branch should not appear in main branch listings" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58889
<BjornT> kiko: pong?
<kiko> BjornT, I sent you email, fine to reply there
<BjornT> ok
<kiko-fud> is staging bonked? carlos?
<carlos> kiko-fud: let me check
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> kiko-fud: it's the language pack export... a full Edgy export takes a lot of time...
<kiko-fud> carlos, can you please request a box for you?
<kiko-fud> we can't have language packs halt systems for other people all the time.
<carlos> as a workaround, yes
<carlos> I should schedule some time to improve its performance
<carlos> stub told me about using production server
<carlos> with a mirror
<carlos> kiko-fud: I will talk with Stuart tomorrow again about it
<kiko-fud> carlos, thanks.
<carlos> np
<kiko> ddaa, do branches now have whiteboards?
<kiko> BjornT, did you make any progress on attaching-files-to-bugs-through-email?
<BjornT> kiko: no, other things came up. i can do it this week, though. you were ok with attaching files via unsigned emails, right?
<kiko> I just wanted to catch up with you on that.
<kiko> I don't know if it's more a priority than the bugtracker improvements we discussed
<kiko> what do you think?
<kristog> hello :)
<BjornT> i think it is. it should take only one day, and i think it's quite common for people to try attaching files via email. there has been complains about that before, that triager asks for extra information, and the reporter attaches it to the email.
<kristog> i wonder if *normal* launchpad users can close $main-package bugs.
<kristog> yesteday i tried to close a dbus bug but i didn't find the usual combo_box
<kiko> kristog, were you logged in?
<kristog> yes.
<kiko> then it's odd. 
<kiko> do you have a URL?
<ddaa> kiko: they had whiteboards since forever
<kiko> oh. you can now edit one when adding branches then.
<kristog> kiko: forgot it...now it works
<ddaa> kiko: yup
<kristog> kiko: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/47354
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47354 in dbus "dbus won't upgrade without current lsb-base" [Medium,Needs info]  
<kiko> thanks ddaa 
<kiko> kristog, that's usually a symptom of not being logged in.
<kristog> nono, i was logged in,
<kristog> but * dbus (Ubuntu) * was not clickable.
<kristog> kiko: btw, forget it, now it works :)
<kristog> thank you
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ddaa> hey mpt, I'd like your opinion on https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/58889
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58889 in launchpad-bazaar "Merged and abandoned branch should not appear in main branch listings" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<mpt> ddaa, +1 on all that, except I suggest making the link "Show n merged/abandoned branches", and putting it under the list instead of above it (and making it a grey "No merged/abandoned branches" non-link if there aren't any)
<ddaa> So you suggest "[Show|Hide]  n merged/abandoned branches", and if there are None "No merged/abandoned branches" on both the normall and the show=all page?
<ddaa> At the bottom of the page.
<mpt> ddaa, exactly so.
<ddaa> mpt: Thank you, would you be kind enough to take credit and put that in a comment to that bug :)
<mpt> ddaa, done
<ddaa> mpt: thank yoiu
<mpt> "sabes un favor dime como puedo insicribirme en ubuntu y asi poder acceder a los discos que ofrecen"
<mpt> Anyone able to tell me what that means?
<mpt> Are they wanting Ubuntu CDs?
<matsubara> mpt: yes
<matsubara> mpt: but I don't speak spanish
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> Rustily: "Please tell me how to sign up on Ubuntu to access to the discs you are offering"
<matsubara> that's exactly the meaning I got from my portuol :)
<ddaa> which is a remarkably polite way to ask it if you compare to what we get from some other countries
<mpt> cool, thanks
<ddaa> Good night.
#launchpad 2006-09-05
<jamesh> stub: with the bug comment updater script, would you be happy with the script if it only updated MessageChunks which have a MessageChunk -> Message -> BugMessage relationship?
<stub> Yes. I would have modified it myself if I wasn't tired and could remember the SQLObject magic to do it ;)
<jamesh> I'll make the change.
<stub> It probably doesn't really matter, as most messages are bugs and are unlikely to contain the strings.... but it would be nicer to do it that way.
<stub> Maybe only do bugs in the bugzilla import bug# range?
<stub> WHERE id BETWEEN foo AND bar ?
<jamesh> I'm not sure what that range is
<jamesh> I could probably work out an upper bound
<stub> Do the bugzilla imported bugs have nicknames we can LIKE match?
<jamesh> we were using bug watches to identify them for the bz import
<jamesh> looks like it is from 6761 to 36280
<jamesh> (there are some non-imported bugs in that range)
<jamesh> but I don't think there'll be major problems from running it over the entire range
<jamesh> stub: okay.  I'
<jamesh> ve updated the script to only select message chunks associated with bugs in that rangew
<stub> Same URL?
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> the only change is near the top of updateMessageChunks
<stub> devpad seems to be slow :-/
<stub> jamesh: You tested the old version against demo and it worked fine? 
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> I needed to enable update to MessageChunk for the user it was running as
<stub> If you have a look at the scripts like in database/schema/fti.py, you will find a helper for command line arguments to specify what user / host etc. to connect to the db as allowing a simple way of overriding what is in the launchpad.conf
<jamesh> I didn't really bother with it for this script because it was going to be a one off throw-away script
<stub> jamesh: all done
<jamesh> stub: thanks
<jamesh> stub: does the supermirror SFTP server usually get updated with new code rollouts?
<stub> Yes, unless I'm sure there are no changes in that code that need to go out.
<stub> (which I'm not)
<jamesh> cool.  There is a fix I made since the last rollout
<jamesh> gets rid of the need to use "--create-prefix" on the initial push of a branch
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 mins for its regular code update. Estimated downtime is 10 mins.
<bradb_> stub: ping
<stub> bradb_: pong
<stub> Go to bed!
<bradb_> stub: bah. :P just wondering, what rev is on staging?
<jamesh> bradb_: I did up a spec on automatic BugBranch creation (posted about it on the list).  You might want to look at it when you wake up
<bradb_> jamesh: cool. will try to have a look tomorrow.
* stub waits for asuka to get back to him :-(
<stub> bradb_: It will be running HEAD in an hour or so - the update is happening now
<bradb_> stub: I take it the rollout already happened today?
<mpt> hey bradb_, what was the impetus behind <https://launchpad.canonical.com/SubscriptionsInLaunchpad>? Did you create it from any particular issue?
<stub> bradb_: yes
<bradb_> stub: ok, thanks
<bradb_> mpt: premature abstraction, no doubt. but i don't recall writing almost any of that
<mpt> bradb_, there is a good reason for such abstraction, I think
<mpt> and that is the person who sits down in front of their Inbox one day and realizes, "Launchpad is sending me too much mail. This has got to slow down."
<mpt> So they want to see a single page containing all the reasons they are getting mail from Launchpad
<mpt> so Launchpad needs to be able to collect all those in some way
<mpt> bradb_, another question, am I correct in understanding that a bug contact is notified of new bug reports, but not of other changes to bug reports?
<bradb_> mpt: i agree that abstracting subscriptions is morally the right thing to do, but that doc was probably premature abstraction, given that it's still mostly not implemented 10 months later :)
<bradb_> mpt: bug contacts get all bugmail
<mpt> bradb_, so bug contact could theoretically be replaced by subscription to the Bugs facet for a thing
<bradb_> mpt: yeah, that's basically what a bug contact does already. they should be able to unsub from individual bugs too.
<mpt> yeah, hence the ignore subscription
<jamesh> getting "don't email me for my own changes" support would be nice
<mpt> That particular problem is much simpler than generalizing subscriptions, I think
<jamesh> if generalized subscriptions also means generalized email notification, it should be possible to implement it reliably
<jamesh> rather than once in each component
<jamesh> good thing we got the imported bugzilla comments fixed up now rather than waiting til we rearrange all the URLs ...
<stub> :)
<mpt> jamesh, got time for a five-minute review?
<jamesh> mpt: okay
<stub> bradb_: If BugTask.productseries is set, should BugTask.product also be set? Always?
<mpt> jamesh, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/filedcG5GQ.html
<mpt> this is to fix sabdfl's bug 56713
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56713 in malone "Bug id should be linked in preference to bug title" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56713
<stub> bradb_: I see. No, product and productseries should not both be set.
<jamesh> mpt: by the look of it, if the ID column is shown, that patch will link the bug number and the bug title, but if the ID column is not shown, the bug title won't be linked.
<jamesh> mpt: am I reading it wrong?
<mpt> jamesh, that's not the way it behaves locally :-)
<mpt> well, your second clause is correct
<mpt> but if the ID column is shown, it links only the bug number and not the bug title
<mpt> ah, I see what you mean
<mpt> weird, I wonder why that didn't happen when I ran it
<jamesh> I guess "not: context/show_column/id|nothing" evaluates as "(not: context/show_column/id)|nothing" rather than "not: (context/show_column_id|nothing)"
<jamesh> (guessing)
<mpt> I could get rid of those |nothings
<jamesh> that'd break things
<jamesh> show_column is a dict of shown column names, iirc
<jamesh> so context/show_column/id gives a KeyError if the id column isn't being displayed
<mpt> poo
<jamesh> hence the "|nothing" bit
<mpt> ok
<jamesh> try this:
<mpt> So I reversed the not
<mpt> and it works exactly the same, afaict
<jamesh> on the <td> element add tal:define="show_id context/show_column/id|nothing"
<jamesh> then you can use tal:condition="show_id" and tal:condition="not:show_id"
<mpt> Ah, and I should be doing that anyway, to save TAL processing time
<jamesh> this sounds like it needs a page test :)
<mpt> actually
<mpt> I think every bug listing in Launchpad includes the bug ID
<jamesh> although, do we ever not show the ID?
<jamesh> yeah.
<mpt> so I could just simplify the code and see if any *existing* test breaks :-)
<jamesh> you'll probably need to update some page tests either way
<mpt> I think the plan is to make the columns customizable eventually
<jamesh> so it is probably worth having the code to enable/disable the column
<jamesh> you can probably toggle the column display in the view class to test
<mpt> We don't seem to have any existing pagetests that mention columns w.r.t. bug listings
<mpt> and bugtarget.py doesn't mention columns either
<mpt> hmmm hmmm
<mpt> ah, it's in batching.py
<jamesh> stub: do you know why PageTestLayer.endStory() calls force_dirty_database()?
<stub> jamesh: Because we may have committed changes to the database in one of the earlier files in the story, but have no way of knowing that.
<jamesh> stub: okay.  It gets called after each file in the pagetests/standalone directory
<stub> Its fixable I think, and should speed things up if we do
<stub> We should be able to detect the dirty status in PageTestLayer.testTearDown or in the TestCase.tearDown and remember it, so PageTestLayer.endStory only calls force_dirty_database() when necessary
<stub> Or we could just deprecate stories - most stories could happily live in a single file with the new page test machinery ;)
* stub has a nap
<mpt> bah
<mpt> jamesh, thanks for the review, I think I'll hand it over to bradb because I don't know how how to tweak the view class from a pagetest (or conversely, to get the piece of rendered HTML in a doctest)
<danilos> morning
<SteveA> morning!
<dsas> hmm, has the update for the support tracker been pushed live? I get an oops every time I reply to a ticket via the web.
<BjornT> dsas: yes it has. could you tell me the OOPS id you got?
<dsas> BjornT: OOPS-248C279
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/248C279
<BjornT> dsas: thanks. i'll take a look at it soon. it takes a while before it gets copied from our logs so that i can see it.
<jamesh> dsas: looks like we need an extra KarmaAction row in the production database
<BjornT> stu1: ping
<carlos> morning
<dsas> jamesh: Is it likely to be something that's fixed before the usual (weekly?) code roll-out?
<BjornT> dsas: it should have been fixed, and i'm trying to get hold of stu1 so that he can fix it now.
<jamesh> dsas: it is a problem caused by the code and database being out of sync (in this case, todays code rollout relied on some data in the database that isn't present)
<dsas> Ok, thanks for the info. I'll hang around to see when it's fixed, or try again tomorrow :)
<malcc> stub: Ping!!
<jamesh> Is there any particular reason we have "Appoint driver" as a separate form for product series?
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<malcc> stu1: Ping!!
<SteveA> malcc: something urgent?
<malcc> SteveA: Yes, looks like Soyuz is brokne
<SteveA> malcc: stu said he was going to take a nap, so phone him if urgent
<malcc> 03:12	malcc	kiko: Dropping the permissions for these views in rocketfuel, is that going to lead to them being dropped from the live db while the old codeline still live on drescher requires them?
<malcc> 03:14	kiko	malcc, no, to drop something from the DB requires a DB patch.
<malcc> Looks like, not so much :(
<SteveA> also, when you phone him, theres a support tracker regression too
<jamesh> malcc: r4006 was rolled out.  Was the db patch to remove the view in that rev?
<malcc> Where do I find his number?
<malcc> jamesh: No, the patch to remove the view is not yet submitted
<SteveA> mpt: would you send usman the example template, zipped ?
<SteveA> malcc: 
<SteveA> https://wiki.canonical.com/Offices
<malcc> SteveA: Ta
<BjornT> malcc: re the support tracker regression, please tell him to look for an email from me re missing KarmaActions
<jamesh> seb128: malcc already knows about the soyuz problems
<seb128> hi jamesh
<jamesh> hi
<seb128> jamesh: what soyuz problems? I'm just waking up ;)
<jamesh> seb128: I just assumed you were here to tell us about a problem :)
<seb128> ahah, maybe in 10 min when I'll start uploading the next GNOME 2.16 package updates :p
* stu1 yawns
<malcc> stub: So kiko did something to the permissions, on views which the codeline on drescher still needs, which has broken Soyuz
<malcc> stub: I'm just finding the exact revision now
<SteveA> hi stub.  Bjorn also mentioned a support tracker regression.
<stub> So I need to revert rather than just fix the permissions?
<malcc> stub: No, fixing the permissions should be fine for drescher
<malcc> stub: I'm looking for the rev so I know exactly what's gone
<BjornT> stub: it seems like database/schema/pending/support-tracker-karma.sql needs to be run. the support tracker currently oopses due to missing KarmaActions
<stub> Score 1 for people filling out the new section on LaunchpadProductionStatus
<stub> Bah - that script hard codes id's :-P
<malcc> My lack of bzr-fu is showing up, I can't locate the exact permissions change
<stub> support tracker karma stuff added
<stub> So support tracker should be fine now
<SteveA> stub: were you not asked to review that karma sql update?
<BjornT> dsas: the support tracker should work now again.
<stub> malcc: I have permission changes in sourcepackagepublishinghistory and binarypackagepublishinghistory, amonst others.
<SteveA> BjornT: please let matsubara know about what happened, so he can take it into account when looking at the oops logs
<malcc> stub: The errors are currently failing to select on sourcepackagepublishing, that I've seen
<carlos> stub: hi, did you see kiko's request for a new server for the language pack exports?
<malcc> stub: Permissions added to some views can be left, but permissions taken away from some publishing views were premature, and we need them back
<malcc> stub: Looks like cprovs r3967 did at least some of it
<SteveA> stub: if you weren't asked to review it, that points to a shortcoming in our review process.  (I'm saying this because you were surprised that the script hard-codes ids)
<stub> granted select on sourcepackagepublishing and binarypackagepublishing to everyone. That should do it as a band aid.
<stub> SteveA: I can't remember
<BjornT> SteveA: i sent a mail to the list about it. i'll point him to that when he comes online.
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub: is there any chance to get that done today?
<carlos> or anytime soon?
<carlos> I only need read only access
<stub> carlos: I doubt it. I don't have hardware available. The only suitable box is Carbon, and it needs its external drive array plugged in.
<malcc> stub: I'm still getting permission denied on sourcepackagepublishing
<carlos> I see
<carlos> ok
<stub> malcc: Sorted
<malcc> stub: Thanks
<sivang> morning
<malcc> I so should have seen this coming
* malcc kicks himself
<SteveA> thanks BjornT 
<SteveA> stub: what do you think of james t.'s warning against using carbon for critical stuff?
<SteveA> stub: I was thinking that for langpacks, we can do it on staging if carbon needs cannibalizing
<stub> Valid, but language packs aren't critical at the moment (if they where, we couldn't be using carbon for them)
<SteveA> and meanwhile, use carbon for its 31337 speed
<stub> Unfortunately, Carbon doesn't have all its disks plugged in so I can't create another database.
<lifeless> whats wrong with carbon?
<stub> stub: Unfortunately, Carbon doesn't have all its disks plugged in so I can't create another database.
<lifeless> yes, got that, curious about the why
<lifeless> as in , why are they not plugged in ;)
<stub> I think Carbon was live before the extra disks arrived and never got installed because I didn't actually need them yet. Or I may just be imagining that.
<jamesh> I thought elmo said he was going to power down Carbon to reconfigure the disks a while back
<jamesh> (when we were running into the free space issues last time)
<stub> Yes, but it never happened. I can't remember why.
<danilos> carlos: have you seen the neil mail on xaralx translators?
<carlos> yeah, I will prepare the list today
<danilos> carlos: ok, just checking :)
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> hi mpt.
<SteveA> would you send to usman a zipped new template example?
<SteveA> i'm merging in your branch
<mpt> sure
<mpt> Does he now have Launchpad running with the ability to drop in the new template?
<mpt> (hmm, he'd need to change zcml as well for the new style sheet)
<SteveA> mpt: I'm still setting all that up.  I have a call with him later this afternoon to sort stuff out.
<SteveA> oh, I'm not suggesting you send him an actual page template
<SteveA> just the template with the ids, classes and correct elements, and basic CSS.
<SteveA> the simple thing that is just a guide to what we're doing
<SteveA> I don't want usman to ever have to see a zope page template :-)
<mpt> humm
<mpt> I have the skeleton HTML that he's already seen
<mpt> and I have the main-template.pt adapting that to Launchpad
<SteveA> I mailed him it, but he hadn't seen it properly
<mpt> oh, ok
<SteveA> because outlook mangled it
<SteveA> and he didn't receive my original email
<SteveA> so, he's asked to recieve it zipped
<SteveA> to stop MS outlook from mangling it
<mpt> I know
<mpt> But I haven't changed that since I sent it to you, so when you talked about "the latest template" I thought you were referring to something else
* mpt continues waiting for Evolution to load Usman's message
<realist> Hello, are any support people awake?
<malcc> realist: Best to just ask your question and see who answers :)
<realist> Sure, has anyone experienced and/or heard of the following issue;
<realist> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/1697
<realist> It's quite a frustrating 'bug', if that's even what it is...
<jamesh> realist: have you ever checked the "disable this account forever" checkbox in the wiki UserPreferences page?
<realist> Not that I remember, but it's quite possible
<realist> I don't suppose it can be reversed?
<jamesh> so you've been able to log in in the past?
<realist> Yes
<jamesh> and you are using your email address as a login name on the wiki?
<realist> One thing I *do* remember doing, is changing my WikiName from launchpad
<realist> Yes, using the same credentials to login to wiki, as I was using on launchpad
<jamesh> that shouldn't be a problem, since you don't use your wikiname to log in
<realist> Can I re-create my wiki account?
<jamesh> realist: I'd suggest emailing the launchpad-users mailing list asking if someone can check if you disabled your account
<realist> I have a feeling it would be faster, easier, and less embarassing to start a whole new lanchpad/wiki account
<jamesh> We do need to disable the "disable account forever" checkbox on the wiki, or rename it to "shoot yourself in the foot"
<realist> My thoughts precisely
<realist> It doesn't really serve any other purpose
<jamesh> well, it lets you disable your account forever (or until a sysadmin reenables it)
<realist> Especially when you can't create a *new* wiki account very easily
<realist> I couldn't find the "change wiki name" feature on the wiki itself, which I why I may _possibly_ have selected the "disable account forever"... naively thinking I could re-create a new one easily
<realist> It wasn't until later, I found the feature I wanted on launchpad
<realist> So I've no idea which one I'd actually shot myself in the foot with
<realist> Despite all this, it's certainly a disincentive to a new ubuntu user, and potential contributor
<realist> </rant>
<jgi> hello everyone
<jgi> is it possible to search for a translation string, or part of it, for a given language?
<jamesh> morning ddaa 
<ddaa> Hello jamesh, wassup?
<jamesh> ddaa: I've got most of the productseries branch stuff done.  Should be able to put it up for review today or tomorrow
<ddaa> Sounds great. Would you mind if I review it applying my own standards?
<ddaa> Which is a bit more than the normal review... If you are too busy, I can come back later if I find anything that I think needs improving.
<jamesh> ddaa: go for it.  The branch is listed as w-i-p on the pending-reviews page.  I've pushed some changes recently so the diff there probably won't be up to date for an hour or so
<ddaa> okay
* ddaa is still caught in a maze of email discussions :(
<mpt> jgi, not yet, but it will be soon
<realist> jamesh: Thanks for your assistance.
<SteveA> mpt: up for a voice call?
<jordi> carlos, should we seek user input for bug #56717 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56717 in rosetta "Team info page" [Wishlist,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/56717
<carlos> jordi: not yet
<jordi> what do we tell matsubara about it?
<carlos> I think we should do it when we see that we are going to work on it
<carlos> jordi: you filed the bug ;-)
<carlos> jordi: I mean... It's not that matsubara is going to fix it
<carlos> but he's checking all bugs so no one is without answer and we classify it
<carlos> so just add the idea you got when filed that bug
<carlos> and we will ask more people for more input when we start with it. If we ask for input about it now, people will think we are going to implement it right now
<jgi> mpt: cool!
<jgi> mpt: thanks
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59003 in soyuz "New override generation code gives MemoryError on real data" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59003
<SteveA> stub: ping
<ddaa> Rejoice! You can now change the name and product of a branch in the "Edit Branch Details" form. You can also change the owner of a branch in the "Change registrant" form!
* SteveA rejoices
<jamesh> ddaa: added a response to your first comment on AutomaticBugBranchLinks
<ddaa> I'm adding in more
<jamesh> ddaa: the diff of my productseries branch on pending-reviews is up to date now
<jamesh> (has been for a little while now)
* ddaa is still busy being annoying/helpful on AutomaticBugBranchLinks
<ddaa> jamesh: how to do you get the full time instead of just the date?
<jamesh> full time?
<ddaa> in moinmoin
<jamesh> @SIG@ expands to "-- JamesHenstridge $currentdate"
<ddaa> Oooooh, shiney!
<jamesh> it is the equivalent of wikipedia's --~~~
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59010 in launchpad "How about unsubscribe a bug?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59010
<BjornT> hi matsubara 
<matsubara> hello BjornT 
<BjornT> matsubara: just so that you know, this morning there were some oopses due to missing karma actions for the support tracker. i sent an email about it, and it has been fixed already.
<matsubara> BjornT: all right. I'm reading emails now and soon will get to yours. Thanks for the note.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59010 in launchpad "How about unsubscribe a bug?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59010
<danilos> carlos: reping
<carlos> danilos: ping
<danilos> carlos: :)
<danilos> carlos: I want to test if one of my revisions actually fixed bug 30900 as well, and I am thinking of trying that on staging
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30900 in rosetta "can't remove "Australian languages" from my preferences" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30900
<danilos> i.e. I'd have to manually add entry to database for eg. myself
<carlos> danilos: prepare the INSERT command and I will execute it on staging
<danilos> carlos: ok, great
<carlos> jamesh: hi, how's going the review?
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you
<cprov> salgado: hey, very nice hint about specific setUp/tearDown function for doctests, I got more errors, thank you.
<salgado> cprov, cool, glad to hear that!
<cprov> salgado: do you know if I need special perms to use simple_sendmail ?
<salgado> no, I don't think so
<cprov> salgado: ok, will investigate, tks
<BjornT> stub: ping
<BjornT> lifeless, SteveA: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59026 in launchpad "Need to be able to transfer ownership of distribution mirrors" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59026
<BjornT> lifeless, SteveA: unping
<elmo> jamesh: ping?
<jamesh> elmo: pong
<elmo> what on earth is OCSP and how would I turn it on?
<elmo> jamesh: more to the point, since you can turn it on, can you confirm it's also broken on e.g. wiki.ubuntu.com?
<jamesh> elmo: it is cleverly hidden in firefox here: edit -> preferences, click the advanced tab, click the verification button then choose "Use OCSP to validate only certificates that specify an OCSP service URL"
<jamesh> trying wiki.ubuntu.com
<jamesh> same answer
<jamesh> OCSP is essentially a replacement for certificate revocation lists.  I'd never heard of it, so don't know whether it is a case of it being generally flaky in Firefox or something about our CA
<elmo> man, this ticket sucks
<kiko> good morning vietnam
<kiko> oi SteveA 
<kiko> it is so sick that people actually spam my spamcop submit address
<jordi> morning mr kiko
<jordi> oh man unhappy customer
* jordi goes reply
<kiko> malcc, cprov: so the overrides set is growing too big?
<kiko> malcc, cprov: why didn't this happen before?
<kiko> malcc, cprov: perhaps something is wrong with the query?
<kiko> (we changed it from BPPV to BPPH)
<malcc> kiko: It can't be the overrides set, that's smaller than it was before
<kiko> malcc, that's the only thing that grows in that loop though
<malcc> kiko: What happens to the various objects constructed for the publishing records and the packagereleases from earlier in the loop?
<malcc> kiko: Are they in a cache somewhere, or are they totally free to vanish right after we've used them?
<kiko> well.
<cprov> malcc: sqlobject keeps them, I think
<kiko> malcc, the BPPH and SPPH objects are kept in the sqlobject cache, yes.
<malcc> kiko: And also the sourcepackagerelease and binarypackagerelease objects?
<kiko> malcc, if that's the problem then dirty_pockets indeed should fix the issue correctly.
<kiko> malcc, if we traverse to them, which we do, then yes.
<kiko> and distroarchrelease, etc, therefore
<malcc> kiko: distroarchrelease etc. adds up to approximately zero objects in the scheme of things, it's the thousands of publishing and package records I think are the problem.
<kiko> malcc, if dirty_pockets doesn't work (it might well not for universe) then you can blow up parts of the sqlobject cache.
<kiko> let me tell you how as soon as I find out.
<malcc> kiko: We're already doing clear_current_connection_cache between each call
<malcc> kiko: I suspect that's what made the first new version, which didn't do anything with dirty pockets but just split the selects, not run into the memory problem
<kiko> malcc, oh, so you've already gotten it to work once?
<malcc> kiko: Yes, the trivial change made the memory problem go away, before I took a detour into dirty pockets and efficiency
<kiko> malcc, that detour is fine because c_c_c_c is a VBH
<kiko> malcc, let me see how you evict individual objects from the cache
<malcc> kiko: I don't have any knowledge of that area at the moment, just my VBH
<Slike> hello, i suppose this is the right channel for questions about launchpad.net?
<salgado> Slike, yep, it is
<Slike> ok, my question then: i'd like to sign ubuntu's code of conduct, but I need an openpgp key
<Slike> i found what it is, but not really how to get one and how it works more in a practical way
<Slike> are there any good resources to get more info about that?
<kiko> Slike, there are many. did you do a google query for "gpg tutorial"?
<kiko> I think there is even a link on launchpad.net that takes you to one
<kiko> malcc, can you try the patch at https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileFtEEH5.html -- ?
<kiko> malcc, and then instead of calling c_c_c_c just evict the publication and its SPR?
<matsubara> Slike: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<malcc> kiko: I'll try it
<kiko> thanks. it is freshly baked just for you.
<carlos> BjornT, bradb: I'm not able to know who linked https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/3 with Ubuntu distribution from the +activity page
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3 in rosetta "Custom links for each translation team." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<carlos> is that normal?
<Slike> i did some research on google but some things left me in doubt... for example: "Comment Think of this as pico-biography of yourself - e.g. "OpenSkills member"." (from openskills site)
<kiko> carlos, sorta
<Slike> matsubara: thx, I'll check the link
<carlos> kiko: 'sorta' because it's normal because we don't have it implemented? or because it's the way it works?
<bradb> carlos: It was "bisho", fwiw. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/3/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3 in rosetta "Custom links for each translation team." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  
<carlos> bradb: he rejected it
<bradb> I don't think it's horribly intentional that +activity doesn't show that
<elmo> jamesh: ehm, launchpad and wiki both work fine for me with OCSP turned on
<bradb> carlos: he created it too
<carlos> Hmm, I see
<carlos> that information is a bit hidden...
<elmo> ARGH. STOP KILLING ASUKAS SSHD.  KTHX.
<carlos> elmo: I'm working on it...
<kiko> malcc, thumbs up or.. down?
<kiko> hey bradb, are you around?
<bradb> kiko: hi
<kiko> I had a question for you
<malcc> kiko: A big thumbs down to how long it takes to run soyuz-set-of-uploads.txt
<kiko> malcc, life is full of ugly surprises
<malcc> kiko: Thumbs are yet to be turned in a final direction on your cache clearing, due to the above
<kiko> malcc, it takes like 5 minutes on my box
<malcc> kiko: Yes, but then you realise you spelled a function wrong and have to run it again
<kiko> malcc, I was concurring with you!
<malcc> kiko: Ah cool. In that case, yes, sucks don't it?
<kiko> it absolutely sucks black rocks of doom
* ddaa is tired of email discussions, spec reviews, code reviews, meetings, summaries, etc,
<ddaa> lemme write some code goddammit!
* LarstiQ detaches ddaa from the internet.
* ddaa goes catatonic from sensory deprivation
<LarstiQ> Well, the positive side is that you're no longer bothered by such things. Shame about not writing code though.
<ddaa> Well, I'm busy telling other people how they should write the code I want.
<ddaa> In management jargon, we call that "higher leverage activities" :)
<LarstiQ> hmm :)
<ddaa> RMS is said to be a master at this sort of things: nagging people into doing what he thinks right. That probably does not help his popularity, but it appears to be effective.
<danilos> ddaa: you're hugely popular, y'a know?
<danilos> everybody loves ddaa! I love ddaa!
<ddaa> danilos: I'm uncertain how to take that. So in doubt, I'll take it at face value ;)
<danilos> :)
<LarstiQ> haha :)
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> malcc, so, howditgo?
<kiko-fud> malcc, cprov: any news
<LarstiQ> kiko: any rosetta copyright news?
<kiko> damn LarstiQ, but not from me. did SteveA get back to you?
<cprov> kiko: dunno, nothing running at mawson.
<bradb> seb128: ping
<seb128> bradb: pong
<bradb> seb128: is https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/56349 still an issue?
<carlos> LarstiQ: we had a meeting last week
<carlos> LarstiQ: SteveA is talking about legal aspects of it with some people that understand more the problem
<kiko> cprov, hmm, bummer.
<bradb> seb128: It should be fixed now, but just thought I'd double-check with you.
<seb128> bradb: seems to be fine, feel free to close it, I'll reopen if I face a such example again ;)
<bradb> seb128: thanks
<seb128> bradb: thank you for fixing it!
<bradb> seb128: np :)
<LarstiQ> kiko: I haven't seen any, no.
<LarstiQ> carlos: ah, any chance of an eta on that? :/
<seb128> bradb: BTW since you are around, quick question, is the upstream task dialog likely to be updated soon so we don't need to click on the box, pick a bug tracker and add the bug number
<kiko> seb128, that's one of BjornT's next tasks.
<seb128> bradb: you know the change we spoke about during the summit to Paris, just copying the bugzilla URI 
<bradb> BjornT: ^^
<seb128> kiko: ah, nice
<bradb> When bug watches work with URLs I will be drunk off happiness
<highvoltage> hi. on the launchpad FAQ it says certain parts of launchpad is available under free licenses. is there a list somewhere of which components the free ones are?
<carlos> LarstiQ: no idea, SteveA is the only one that could give you it. Just note that it's being a priority for us right now, so I don't think it will take much more time
<LarstiQ> carlos: ok
<jordi> carlos: have you been able to look at those "KDE stuff missing" mails?
<jordi> ie, why does konversation have a template but no translations?
<jordi> hm, actually it does have translations now
<jordi> apparently they are the dapper files
<carlos> jordi: did you see the bug reports?
<jordi> kopete is missing all l10n files
<carlos> I already implemented the code to do the approvals automatically
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/58579 ?
<carlos> It's in jamesh's review queue and I will request to cherry pick it
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/58526
<carlos> no, I didn't see that concrete bug
<jordi> ooh, I see your comment here
<carlos> yeah
<jordi> I'll link to this ontthe mailing list.
<jordi> carlos: should that fix most of the KDE stuff?
<carlos> yeah
<carlos> I did a bunch of fixes
<carlos> It should also fix GNOME's documentation
<carlos> jordi: ok, thanks for handling it
* carlos is checking kopete right now
<carlos> kopete is not our problem it lacks any .po file...
<jordi> reassign bug then?
<jordi> just did
<jordi> doh
<jordi> we both did :D
<carlos> ;-)
<carlos> jordi: kopete upstream??
<carlos> jordi: that's not right, it's a problem in Ubuntu! ;-)
<jordi> I noticed I fucked up there. How can i fix that?
<carlos> reassign it again to rosetta
<carlos> as rejected
<salgado> kiko, can you have another look at https://launchpad.canonical.com/PersonCreationRationale? (there are some other questions there)
<jordi> carlos: hmm, apparently no permissions
<carlos> kiko: could you help here?
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/58579
<carlos> kiko: that bug should have the 'upstream' task pointing to Rosetta
<kiko> salgado, not today, hmmm
<kiko> carlos, it can't be changed, it's a bug.
<carlos> oh, I see
<carlos> ok
<matsubara> carlos, jordi: could you take a look at: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/58548 ?
<carlos> matsubara: it's related to the bugs we are talking about right now
<carlos> It's a dupe
<carlos> thanks
<danilos> matsubara: I think it's the problem of non-standard imports, I think
<danilos> carlos, jordi: I think I've seen some of those POT files in the queue
<danilos> (for some of the bugs which were reported)
<carlos> danilos: yeah, that's the problem
<carlos> but I already wrote code to handle them
<carlos> danilos: jamesh has my branch in his review queue
<danilos> carlos: ah, ok, I'm just checking if I got it right :)
<danilos> carlos: great
<kiko> BjornT, have some time to review a patch?
<kiko> BjornT, it does comment rendering in python 
<BjornT> kiko: sure.
<BjornT> kiko: have you done some testing to see how much faster it is?
<kiko> BjornT, nope. I can test in a bit of course
<BjornT> kiko: that'd be good. i'm fairly confident that moving the rendering to python will be faster, but i'd like to make sure that's really the case.
<kiko> mmkay
<kiko> bradb, BjornT: is there an easy API for adding a text comment?
<BjornT> there should be
<kiko> I agree there should be
<kiko> but is there?
<bradb> kiko: IMessageTarget.messageFromText or something? /me has to check
<kiko> k
<kiko> that's fine I guess
<BjornT> kiko: there's at least IBugMessageSet.createMessage
<bradb> kiko: or IMessageTarget.newMessage
<bradb> i.e. bug.newMessage(owner, subject, content)
<kiko> bradb, that seems to want a message object.
<bradb> kiko: it creates a message object, AFAICT
<bradb>     def newMessage(self, owner=None, subject=None, content=None, parent=None):
<bradb>         """Create a new Message and link it to this bug."""
<bradb>         msg = Message(
<bradb>             parent=parent, owner=owner, subject=subject,
<bradb>             rfc822msgid=make_msgid('malone'))
<bradb>         MessageChunk(message=msg, content=content, sequence=1)
<bradb> etc.
<kiko> flacoste, wrap your mail dude!
<flacoste> kiko: is it a problem with all my mail or just the last one?
<kiko> the last one!
<flacoste> kiko: I hit by error an HTML formatting key, so that might have switch the format from ASCII to HTML
<kiko> ah mmm
<kiko> carlos, you got space :-P
<carlos> I saw it ;-)
<flacoste> kiko: yeah, it sent it as content-type=multipart/alternative, ASCII and HTML versions, sorry
<kiko> sure
<carlos> night guys
* carlos -> bed
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: sent. the benchmark was a bit disappointing but.. it's wierd that this is so slow in production now that I have measured it.
<kiko> I can't see what's so slow
<flacoste> kiko: you underestimate me!
<kiko> flacoste, but you had to preserve the +tickets part of the URL, no?
<flacoste> the url is https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+tickets
<flacoste> computed from: canonical_url(sourcepackage) + '/+tickets'
<flacoste> kiko: ok, I see what you mean, we lose other search criteria
<flacoste> kiko: please fill a bug about that if you think it is important
<kiko> flacoste, well, what I was pointing out is that you are linking the text of the source package name to the +tickets page
<kiko> which is somewhat inconsistent with the rest of launchpad
<flacoste> kiko: right, but convenient from a user perspective
<kiko> sometimes. :)
<kiko> matsubara, what's the bug for the bug-with-many-comments timeout?
<matsubara> kiko: bug 54303
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> flacoste, maybe you should re-read my message :)
<flacoste> kiko: well, now that you explained to me what you meant, your original messages makes sense :-)
<kiko> heh
<flacoste> kiko: "the source package page in question" I interpreted that as the +tickets page of the source package
<kiko> canonical.testing.layers.LayerInvariantError: Component architecture should not be available
<kiko> has anybody seen this? any clue what's up?
<bradb> kiko: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-August/010874.html
<bradb> and https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/55041
* bradb wonders what the heck kind of random whitespace insertion my mail client is doing
<lifeless> BjornT: ?
<ddaa> Hey lifeless
<ddaa> I finally came around to followup on PrivateBranches
<lifeless> good ;)
<ddaa> Ping me when you need another round
<ddaa> lifeless: anything you'd like to talk about? I'm heading out.
<kiko> BjornT, bradb: if you can get some review lovin there until tomorrow I'll be able to land these changes before leaving for vacation, btw
<kiko-afk> let me finish this report
<bradb> kiko-afk: won't have time today, unfortunately. possibly tomorrow.
<kiko-afk> sure.
<ddaa> good night folks
<lifeless> ddaa: gnight
<lifeless> ddaa: sorry was reading mail
<matsubara> bradb: do you think your work on bug 48860 will take care of bug 53484? (Although I couldn't reproduce what the guy reported in 53484)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 53484 in launchpad "Unsubscribing from a duplicated bug does not unsubscribe user" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/53484
<Seveas> jordi, meeting time in #ubuntu-meeting
#launchpad 2006-09-06
<elmo> did FOAF get some ungodly overhaul?
<elmo> oh, nm, I'm being sdtupid
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> SteveA, sure, whenever you and I are next both awake
<jamesh> we've now got new products in LP titled "Xen for Ubuntu" and "Xen for Ubuntu (really)"
<mpt> rock
<Burgundavia> kiko-zzz: thanks for the UWN edits. I will massage as needed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59113 in launchpad "Person chooser doesn't enter text into the field" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59113
<mpt> jamesh, that's bug 38349
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38349 in launchpad "Can't delete a product you created" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38349
<jamesh> mpt: sure.  I'm just not sure why he felt the need to create two -- there are branches associated with both of them too
<mpt> bradb!
<bradb> mpt: hey
<mpt> bradb, would you be able to spare a couple of hours to implement Malone-wide search for the Bugs front page?
<mpt> (At least, sabdfl said it would take a couple of hours:-)
<bradb> mpt: hrm, don't really have time for that until 1.0 tasks are finished, i think
<mpt> bradb, it is one.
<bradb> mpt: I mean this definition of 1.0: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/1.0/+specs
<mpt> bradb, it's a requirement for the new Bugs front page, which is a requirement for the UI
<mpt> I guess I'll talk with SteveA and kiko-zzz about getting some time allocated
<bradb> sure
<Burgundavia> kiko-zzz: you undervalued yourself! http://digg.com/tech_deals/Kiko_s_258_100_Buyer_Revealed
<SteveA> morning
<stub> Morning
<stub> jamesh: I'll need to bounce demo.python.org soonish as I reshuffle files on Carbon
<jamesh> stub: okay.  I need to do a code update on it too.  Could you ping me when you're done?
<carlos> morning
<stub> When I start you mean - db needs to be shutdown before I shuffle files around or i will get rather confused ;)
<stub> jamesh: Do we have a startup/shutdown script anywhere?
<jamesh> stub: nope.  I've just been using "make LPCONFIG=demo start" and "make LPCONFIG=demo stop"
<stub> Cool
<stub> jamesh: ok. I just shut it down. I'll sort the db stuff out now - you can do your code update now if you want.
<stub> carlos: Do you want a database for language packs rebuilt daily, weekly, on demand, or what?
<carlos> stub: daily
<carlos> but
<carlos> I think I fixed the performance problem
<carlos> so I'm not quite sure whether this is needed anymore...
<stub> I still want it off staging unless you think we can run it against the production server
<carlos> we had a couple of crazy queries...
<carlos> no, I don't think we should move it yet to production
<carlos> I think we are near
<carlos> but need to be completely sure
<carlos> I think it would be a matter of a couple of weeks
<stub> asuka will be gaining load with edge.launchpad.net running on
<carlos> ok
<carlos> at least now, we have a load of 2 in asuka instead of 15 ....
<stub> I'm surprised PostgreSQL let it get that high - I haven't seen a single connection be able to abuse the db that much before
<stub> (I've only seen staging running at about a load of 6 with vacuum processes running as well as your script)
<carlos> stub: well, it's just that we were executing a view with all rows for a single distrorelease
<carlos> so I guess the amount of memory and CPU needed is huge
<carlos> I don't know how could I be so stupid to do it...
<carlos> I changed it with a couple of joins and now it's quite fast now
<carlos> also, I did some other cleanups to reduce the amount of SQLObjects held in memory at the same time so we only fetch them when we really need them
<carlos> stub: you have the changes in your review queue
<stub> ok
<carlos> stub: in fact... the load of '2' is not due my language pack export but due some other commands in asuka
<carlos> which is good 
<stub> carlos: How much RAM do you think the script will need on the client side? I suspect it will be worth you getting an account on Carbon rather than running from mawson or sodium.
<carlos> well, I think it usually gets between 100 and 150MB
<carlos> I'm running it right now on mawson
<carlos> let me check what's need now
<carlos> stub: between 90 and 110
* stu1 assumes MB
<carlos> yeah
<stub> jamesh: db is back online
<stub> carlos: What time do you want the database rebuilt btw?
<carlos> stub: If it's ready around 3 - 4 AM (London time) would be enough
<stub> jamesh: I've restarted demo with the existing code
<carlos> danilos: morning dude
<danilos> carlos: morning
<jamesh> stub: I'm getting the following error on carbon: Ident authentication failed for user "postgres"
<jamesh> stub: are there some permissions settings you changed during the upgrade?
<jamesh> ddaa: thanks for your comments on my branch.
<ddaa> jamesh: you're welcome
<ddaa> re: your reply
<ddaa> mh... nevermind, I'll follow up by mail
<ddaa> I think it would be better to add the constraint between user_branch and import_branch, and keep the series_branch logic, but I do not remember why offhand
<jamesh> having importd set both has the benefit that the $series/+edit form shows the vcs-imports branch if it is the current series branch
<jamesh> which could reduce confusion
<jamesh> I think we get all the safety benefits by making importd work with its own branch attribute that users can't edit
<danilos> carlos: can you rerun the query I gave you yesterday on staging?
<carlos> sure
<carlos> done
<carlos> danilos: btw, meeting time?
<danilos> carlos: sure
<jamesh> stub: ping?
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<Znarl> Launchpad Apps Server [1/2]  Librarian Demo server down.
<Znarl> stub, stevea : ^^
<SteveA> Znarl: thanks
<SteveA> stub: Is this part of your work on carbon?
<sivang> morning
<carlos> ddaa: hi, could you check why https://launchpad.net/products/elisa/trunk failed to mirror the branch? thanks.
<carlos> ddaa: last month, they had some problems with their Subversion repository so perhaps that's the problem and a new run would fix it
<jamesh> Znarl: stub was changing some stuff with the database, and the permissions don't let me log in anymore.  That's why the server is down
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59147 in soyuz "apt-ftparchive hanging" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59147
* ddaa looks
<carlos> ddaa: thanks
<ddaa> carlos: "OSError: [Errno 12]  Cannot allocate memory"
<carlos> in our side or in their side?
<ddaa> our side
<ddaa> cscvs is a fucking memory hog sometimes
<carlos> I think that the 'Cannot allocate memory' is also the error they had
<carlos> I see
<ddaa> it's _our_ problem, it happens when trying to fork to spawn gpg
<ddaa> carlos: I can add it to the VcsImportRequests wiki page, if you want me to tell you when it works (likely several weeks or months from now)
<carlos> I see
<carlos> ddaa: yes, please, add it there
* carlos will use that page next time he adds a new import
<carlos> stub: hmm... A full language pack export is taking much more memory than what I told you. The process is finishing and it's using 450MB
<carlos> stub: If that's a problem, I think we could improve it generating the tarball with all .po files exported using hard disk space instead of generate it in memory
<stub> carlos: Just means you will need a shell account on carbon (it has 32GB ram)
<carlos> ok
<Fujitsu> ...
<Fujitsu> 32GiB!? That's impressive.
<stub> jamesh: you are rebuilding demo.launchpad.net at the moment?
<jamesh> stub: I did the code update and was going to run the db upgrade scripts, but the db permissions are busted (see above)
<jamesh> FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "postgres"
<stub> bah
* stub goes and fixes
<ddaa> maybe the admins can spare a few memory chips for importd slave
<ddaa> the have to deal with a meager 4GiB
<stub> jamesh: fixed
* stub has his volume on now so might hear further pings
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<pygi> hello, do we have two-ways sync for trac & malone?
<BjornT> hi pygi 
<pygi> hey BjornT :)
<BjornT> at the moment we don't have any sync between trac and malone, but we're planning on having one-way sync at least.
<BjornT> what kind of two-way sync are you looking for?
<jamesh> we don't have 2-way sync with anything
<pygi> BjornT, well, if I submit bug to malone, I want it also appear on trac, comments, status and stuff
<pygi> same thing vice-versa
<pygi> mostly because I am developing libburn under trac as an upstream, but considering libburn will probably go in main for edgy+1 I would like to tie it more to Ubuntu
<BjornT> pygi: that is quite hard to do, since we can't update trac bugs without the approval of the bug tracker owner.
<pygi> BjornT, I know, I'm the owner of that trac
<BjornT> pygi: if you want to watch malone bugs from trac, support should be added to trac that would pull the bug information from malone.
<pygi> BjornT, right, so plugin development for trac
<pygi> ok, thanks BjornT :)
<BjornT> np
<cprov> stub: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59154 in malone "Don't show all tags on the bug listing page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59157 in launchpad "Launchpad doesn't allow people to sort bugmail" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59157
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: hi, have you looked in my email in LPML ?
<stub> LPML?
<cprov> stub: stub.test_emails are gone when I use a customized setUp
<stub> I'm just answering that now actually
<cprov> stub: sorry, LP maillisting 
<stub> I didn't think stub.test_emails would work at all in the Zopeless environment so it was purely luck  it was working before I think.
<cprov> stub: really ? where do we controls which IMailer implementation to use ?
<stub> It is loaded via ZCML. I'm not sure which .zcml is used to bootstrap by execute_zcml_for_scripts(). I'm having a look.
<stub> It uses script.zcml
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59160 in malone "The open bug count for bug tags includes duplicate bugs" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59160
<cprov> stub: wow, just in my face ...
<stub> Adding     '<include files="package-includes/*-configure-testing.zcml" />' to script.zcml might fix it, or it might cause more trouble. I'm not sure.
<cprov> stub: I see, looks like people already test stuff relying in the current behaviour (no test_emails)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59164 in malone "When confirming a new bug tag, the source package is mentioned instead of only the distribution" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59164
<BjornT> stub: if that works (i.e no conflicts), wouldn't that mean that scripts would use the test mailer to send email?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59165 in malone "When adding two new tags, confirming one tag actually confirms both" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59165
<cprov> BjornT: is that a problems for your tests ? I see that support-tracker-emailinterface.txt, for instance, doesn't expect it 
<BjornT> cprov: now, it's not a problem for the tests, no tests would break. it could be a problem for the real scripts, though
<stub> BjornT: I don't know what it would mean really. I've only ever used the ZCML mailer stuff in the Zope3 environment and never tried loading it in Zopeless to see if or how well it works.
<stub> BjornT: It would be a simple modification though to make execute_zcml_for_scripts() load a different .zcml bootstrap instead of script.zcml that does this
<stub> Might be the best way of handling it if it works. It would be nice if scripts *could* use the same mail APIs as the appserver
<SteveA> the main issue would be that the mailer runs in a different thread
<BjornT> stub: agreed. it's something that i've been planning to do, but never got around doing. there's a bug open on this, i think.
<SteveA> so, we'd probably want a synchronous mailer, or to have an onexit handler that ensures all mail is sent
<stub> SteveA: There is both a queued and immediate delivery mechanism shipped with Z3 - it is selectable in the zcml
<SteveA> well...
<SteveA> we'd want it to be transactional too
<SteveA> is "immediate" transactional?
* SteveA --> lunch
<BjornT> SteveA: yes, the immediate mailer (DirectMailDelivery) is transactional
<prayforwind> G'Day people, stupid me... I've forgotten/lost my shipit.ubuntu.com login ID & password :( and per instructions there I'm asking here how to recover it (or do I just make a new one?)
<carlos> prayforwind: https://launchpad.net/+forgottenpassword
<carlos> prayforwind: you have a link to it from the login page you get in shipit.ubuntu.com
<prayforwind> thanks carlos, but I seem to have forgotten my ID as well as my passwd
<carlos> prayforwind: your id is your email address
<prayforwind> it's not recognised
<carlos> could you tell me it?
<prayforwind> carlos: steve at prayforwind dot com
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> prayforwind: would be possible that you used another email address the first time?
<carlos> prayforwind: if you don't know or have another email address, create a new account, if you manage to find it later, you can merge the accounts 
<prayforwind> once I used hogtown.net at sympatico dot ca, changed it. Anyways, neither work. Was way back at first release I used it. (both addr still good). Possible it purged due inactive? Oh well, just as easy to fill in the form again (just so long as none of the good guys at ubuntu consider it an abuse). Would just download, but I want to distribute xubuntu CD's at LUG and I figure they'll look more "official" . Thanks
<carlos> prayforwind: no, it's not an abuse, don't worry
<carlos> we can merge accounts later
<carlos> and as far as I know, we don't purge any account
<prayforwind> Ok, thanks :) xubuntu just what I've been waiting for for some time BTW (love ubuntu, less fond of Gnome & KDE)
<carlos> :-)
<prayforwind> later
<stub> SteveA: immediate is 'on commit'
<carlos> stub: is there any way to know if current load in asuka is due my language export script or the other process running there?
<stub> carlos: Apart from what top tells you and seeing what queries are currently being executed, not really. But I'm no linux expert.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> well, as far as I know the load is high when other processes are running so I guess is not my fault... let see what happens when we move to carbon
* carlos -> lunch
<pygi> where can one read about LP xml-rpc?
<matsubara> pygi: http://help.launchpad.net/MaloneXMLRPC for malone specific xmlrpc
<pygi> matsubara, thanks
<seb128> bradb: is there a way to search the bugs not containing a work to their title?
<seb128> word
<bradb> seb128: no, sorry.
<seb128> is that planned?
<seb128> or is it a way to search for all the bugs on a product not using a particular tag?
<bradb> seb128: boolean ops are planned: https://launchpad.canonical.com/MaloneSearch
<seb128> hum
<seb128> ok, thank you
<bradb> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59179 in launchpad-support-tracker ""Tickets involving Person" listing should be batched" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59179
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59180 in launchpad-support-tracker "Allow searching through a person tickets" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59180
<kiko> morning
<carlos> kiko: morning
<kiko> how's the surf?
<malcc> Morning kiko
<malcc> We've got an exciting new SQLObject-related bug today: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/59186
<kiko> malcc!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59186 in soyuz "buildd-queue-builder broken with odd SQLObject problems" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<kiko> malcc, on mawson?
<malcc> kiko: Yup
<kiko> malcc, okay. I can get you a patch for that
<kiko> malcc, I knew this could bite us, btw. I had to fix it up for the tests..
<malcc> kiko: We haven't got any useful comparisons of publishing results yet, because the new code doesn't work yet, but it's at least getting a good workout
<kiko> malcc, did my patch yesterday help you any?
<malcc> kiko: Yes, the memory problem appears to be gone now, and all without any very big hammers
<kiko> malcc, did you end up using my expire_from_cache call?
<malcc> kiko: Indeed I did
<kiko> and it worked? cool.
<malcc> kiko: It seems to get the job done
<kiko> I'm asking if it worked because SQLObject has a try: except KeyError: that could mask failures
<kiko> so when you have a moment try pdbing into it and seeing if the object is actually getting del'd
<kiko> anyway let me get a patch to fix that bug for you
<malcc> kiko: Thanks
<matthewrevell> kiko: Is the Fridge story okay?
<malcc> kiko: Without pdbing, I can see that your method is doing something much like clearing the cache, as another join traversal to the same object gives me a new id after calling clear_from_cache.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59186 in soyuz "buildd-queue-builder broken with odd SQLObject problems" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59186
* bradb gets brane sores reading stub's optimized SQL for the pending bugwatch query
<bradb> stub: Can we try and fix this right now? I can give you the details in English.
<bradb> I'm mainly a bit strained on exactly how to integrate the optimized query into the existing Python code.
<kiko> malcc, perfect, then. thanks!
<kiko> malcc, when you say "a new id" you mean "a new id()"?
<kiko> matthewrevell, yes, perfect. owe you a beer
<malcc> kiko: That too, but I meant a new 0x... in the <DistroArchRelease at 0x...> thing
<kiko> is the 0x not the id()? I think it is in C Python at least.
<matthewrevell> kiko: :)
<malcc> kiko: Yes I think it is, just the hex version
<kiko> malcc, a patch for your bug:
<kiko> https://sodium.ubuntu.com/~andrew/paste/file1shIDr.html
<kiko> malcc, I love this mawson test :)
<malcc> kiko: To be fair, we haven't got any of the extra testing we're hoping for yet, we're just giving the code a good workout and shaking out obvious crashing errors
<kiko> malcc, giving the code a good workout is probably 75% of what we need though
<malcc> kiko: That's good too, and I've learned a lot about doing it, but this is something celso already knew how to do in the past, it's not new :)
<kiko> malcc, well, difference being that we now have a standard process for doing it before rollout, and that we /will/ eventually have a way to compare the results!
<malcc> kiko: Yup, it's an improvement
<cprov> malcc: I can die, you need to know how to drive soyuz too ;)
<malcc> cprov: Yes, and I think 50% of the gain this last seven working days has been me learning to drive tests on mawson
<malcc> cprov: But if it all works out, and we can compare the actual published archive from a new codeline with that from a trusted codeline on mawson, I'll be so much happier
<flacoste> kiko: I want to send a request for feedback on the support workflow spec to launchpad-users@, where can I put the UI mock ups so that they are accessible publically?
<cprov> malcc: we will
<malcc> kiko: So I'm reading your patch, and I can see that it'll work, as it changes to compare ids rather than objects...
<malcc> kiko: But I'm still curious; do you have any idea why the object comparison has suddenly stopped working?
<kiko> flacoste, people.ubuntu.com?
<kiko> malcc, the old code didn't do set operations, did it?
<flacoste> kiko: i have an account there?
<flacoste> http://people.ubuntu.com/~flacoste/ => 404
<cprov> malcc: I suspect there is something related with comparing MultipleJoin crap agains SelectResults, but I'm not expert
<kiko> can you ssh to it, flacoste 
<kiko> ?
<flacoste> indeed, i can
<kiko> malcc, cprov is probably right in pointing out that MultipleJoins always refetch
<kiko> flacoste, you're probably just missing a public_html dir then.
<flacoste> kiko: indeed, that worked!
<kiko> sure it did
<malcc> kiko, cprov: Ah I see. I didn't realise how much this code was changed when the files were reorganised
<cprov> kiko: just a thought, I could not find the code ... anyway, they should share cache
<kiko> malcc, the code was changed because, well, the existing code didn't validate the architectures properly.
<kiko> cprov, funny thing is that it /used/ to share the cache
<kiko> cprov, when they changed the MJ to return SelectResults however
<kiko> since you need to hit the table to fetch the rows once anyway, they bring in the data and just instantiate
<cprov> malcc: one thing is true, _archreleases is retarded and cause this issue, we should have a methods in IDR called getValidDARs() or so
<malcc> kiko: So would it be fair to say that, as a general principle, one should never compare SQLObjects directly? If various issues cause them to not be the same object, and they don't compare equal, it seems unsafe
<kiko> cprov, very good point. can you file a bug for IDR.getBuildableDARs or something?
<kiko> malcc, it depends. if you do "foo is bar" then you're bound to run into problems. if you do "foo == bar" then __eq__ should DTRT.
<cprov> kiko: yup (good name suggestion)
<malcc> kiko: Well it doesn't seem to, and things like set intersections work on equal rather than is
<kiko> malcc, I'll look into it.
<malcc> kiko: Thanks
<kiko> malcc, did the patch work, btw?
<malcc> kiko: Should do, I'm just tidying up another in-place hack I made so as to keep all the patches straight on mawson
<kiko> ok cool.
<kiko> flacoste, ping?
<flacoste> kiko: pong
<kiko> carlos, danilos: ping?
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> carlos, who's busier, you or danilo?
<carlos> both
<carlos> what do you need?
<kiko> a fix for the NameNotAvailable bug, which crashed 11 times yesterday.
<kiko> and a cherry-pick request
<carlos> ok
<kiko> thanks
<carlos> I will do it, I started debugging that problem
<carlos> so it should be easier for me
<kiko> please help keep our oopses under 10 a day
<carlos> ok
<cprov> kiko: was soyuz-pas tag approved ? don't you think it fit better in soyuz-buildd ?
<bradb> kiko: Can you peek at the email reply to stub's SQL optimization? My second reply, where I show how I integrated it. I can't tell if it will run fast, but maybe you can even run it on staging.
<kiko> cprov, that's fine by me
<kiko> bradb, if you give me a query in a pastebin I can run it on staging, sure.
<bradb> kiko: ok, coming up
<carlos> kiko: did you see my email about language packs?
<cprov> kiko: what is fine ? keeping soyuz-pas or move them to soyuz-build ?  you sounded confusing
<kiko> cprov, moving them.
<kiko> carlos, uhhh, which one?
<cprov> kiko: right, thanks
<carlos> kiko: the one about the performance fixes I already implemented
<kiko> carlos, I saw that yes
<kiko> carlos, I still think running this on asuka is wrong.
<kiko> it's great if it's faster on carbon though :)
<kiko> asuka shouldn't run any production-related tasks
<carlos> kiko: we are going to move it to carbon anyway
<kiko> carlos, I am your fan
<carlos> kiko: but I think we are really close to be able to move it to production
<kiko> bradb, you are forgetting to spam launchpad on the SQL thread :-(
<carlos> kiko: because you give me fresh air? ;-)
<carlos> jamesh: btw, thanks for your review
<jamesh> carlos: no problem.  Sorry for the delay
<kiko> heh
<carlos> jamesh: don't worry
<bradb> kiko: i didn't intend to send to lp@, but i guess it wouldn't have hurt
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59193 in soyuz "IDistroRelease should provide a method to retrieve architectures available to build" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59193
<bradb> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileYuSRa7.html
<kiko> bradb, in doubt, CC: the list, because list archival and open information flow is a beautiful thing
<carlos> jamesh: while trying to merge that branch, the new pqm-merge doesn't see the pqm_branch information because the push_location problem
<bradb> kiko: ok, sure
<carlos> jamesh: do you plan to migrate your fix from 0.8 branch?
<jamesh> carlos: yeah.  Aaron didn't particularly like the solution I did for the 0.8 branch, and I thought they'd fixed the bzrlib config issue
<jamesh> carlos: I might look at fixing bzrlib ...
<kiko> bradb,  count 
<kiko> -------
<kiko>     93
<kiko> (1 row)
<carlos> jamesh: ok
<carlos> thanks
<jamesh> carlos: could probably do a 0.10 series of pqm-submit with the fix in though.
<bradb> kiko: good, that means it's still correct. how long does it take, compared to (pastebin coming up...)
<carlos> ok, in the mean time I'm removing the push location... it sucks, but works ;-)
<jamesh> I've also done up a "bzr repo-push" plugin to efficiently push an entire repo of branches to a remote location
<carlos> at least we don't send a merge request to bzr.dev
<bradb> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileQJI0RU.html
<jamesh> which uses the same public_repository setting as pqm-submit for the target
<carlos> jamesh: from where do you execute the push ?
<kiko> bradb, first query is  Total runtime: 1524.561 ms
<jamesh> carlos: a branch in the repository (or a checkout of a branch in the repository)
<kiko> bradb, second query is  Total runtime: 956.729 ms
<bradb> ugh
<carlos> jamesh: ok, cool
<bradb> life sucks
<kiko> bradb, and then you die. my advice is keep nagging stub.
<bradb> yeah. i'll see what he says about my replies.
<jamesh> there are a few XXX's related to locking, and the progress bars don't seem to show, but it works and won't wipe diverged branches
<jamesh> like rsync can
<salgado> kiko, I've answered your questions on PersonCreationRationale
<kiko> I saw salgado 
<ddaa> kiko: I strongly support any initiative to allow users to delete things from Launchpad. But branches are tricky because they are half db-based and half filesystem-based.
<ddaa> So deleting stuff _needs_ to be done carefully.
<kiko> ddaa, okay. I guess I was just complaining about the issue that happens when first pushes fail -- a bug LarstiQ said he was going to fix moons ago!
<flacoste> kiko: Fix for ZeroDivisionError is the third pending request in PQM queue
<LarstiQ> speaking of which, I could use some feedback on an rfc I sent about that
<kiko> flacoste, most appreciated. please email stub revision number CC: launchpad when it hits the ground
<kiko> jamesh, ddaa: perhaps one of you could look at LarstiQ's RFC?
<flacoste> kiko: will do
<LarstiQ> ddaa:  [RFC]  Failing to push to existing non-branch directories.
<ddaa> LarstiQ: a _while_ ago?
<ddaa> it's from september 2nd
<ddaa> and still in my bzr backlog
<ddaa> which is currently at a months low with only 204 msg
* LarstiQ nods
<LarstiQ> I got the impression you had a bit of backlog
<ddaa> I'll give due consideration as soon as I catch up with it
<ddaa> Now need to do something else than emails for a change.
* ddaa workraves
<matsubara> so, the rollouts are now bi-weekly or weekly again? Do we have a date for the next one?
<kiko> I hope they will be bi or tri-weekly
<kiko> matsubara, I think you should write to SteveA, stub and ask. add my opinion for bonus points.
* matsubara nods
<SteveA> matsubara: rollouts are every two weeks, unless specifically requested and agreed in the launchpad meeting.
<SteveA> matsubara: with some room for skipping a rollout if there's nothing important to do.
<matsubara> hehe thanks SteveA I just sent an email to the list asking :)
<jordi> carlos: any progress on your import cherrypick request?
<carlos> jordi: I got the review approval
<carlos> it's in the queue
<jordi> yay
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> failed
<carlos> anyway, I guess stub will cherry pick it tomorrow
<matsubara> SteveA: actually I mailed you, kiko and stub and forgot to add the list
<carlos> grrr, .css changes suck...
<carlos> do you know that launchpad is broken to comment on bugs until you force a .css reload?
<SteveA> matsubara: I replied, including the list
<matsubara> SteveA: thanks
* bradb & # lunch
<ddaa> carlos: good time to restart firefox :) It's still a leaky bitch anyway.
<carlos> well, I restarted it this morning
<carlos> I turn off my computer every day
<carlos> I think the cache is not discarded when you restart it
<ddaa> oh, that's so eighties!
<salgado> carlos, around?
<carlos> salgado: yes
<carlos> hi
<salgado> hi carlos.  I was looking at the code that imports POFiles and POTemplates and found something that is looking weird to me.  maybe I'm just missing something, so I preferred to bother you here. :)
<carlos> sure
<carlos> tell me
<salgado> carlos, do you have a few minutes to check that with me?
<carlos> yeah, tell me
<ddaa> kiko-fud: rolled out importd and kicked production imports. Bug 37897 is phasing out into history.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37897 in launchpad-bazaar "renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37897
<salgado> carlos, https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file2kvYfq.html
<salgado> on the last line, there's a "is_editor = pofile.canEditTranslations(importer)"
<salgado> but then later, this is_editor flag is only used in conjunction with last_translator
<carlos> is it browser/pofile.py?
<salgado> and the importer is never used again
<salgado> components/poimport.py
<salgado> function import_po()
<carlos> salgado: what's wrong with that?
<carlos> last_translator is the one that gets credit for the translations
<ddaa> kiko-fud: mh... just remembered that because of buildbot limitations, renaming things is still going to be a bit breakage prone (basically until we switch away from buildbot or add a specific hack), but less so.
<carlos> salgado: importer is the one that should have rights to do such changes in Rosetta
<carlos> but he doesn't need to be the author of the translations
<ddaa> The issue is that there will still be a race condition when reloading the botmaster while an import for a renaming series is running.
<carlos> if we are not able to get last_translator from the .po file, we set the importer as such author
<carlos> salgado: what do you see wrong there?
<ddaa> then buildbot loose track of the running jobs, and will happily start the same import again, causing concurrent access
<salgado> carlos, right, but if you get the last_translator, it may be different than the importer?
<carlos> salgado: yes
<carlos> it usually happens with Ubuntu automatic imports
<carlos> salgado: rosetta-admins is the importer but any other guy could be last translator
<carlos> so we don't remove the credit of those translations from upstream
<salgado> and then on updateTranslationSet(last_translator, force_edition_rights=is_editor), aren't you giving the importer's rights to the last translator?
<carlos> salgado: yeah, so he gets the credit for those translations and his translations are actually used by default instead of just a suggestion from someone without permissions
<carlos> s/a/as/
<carlos> salgado: the system is quite complex, so it's normal if you are a bit confused...
<salgado> ah, I see.  that brought my attention because it wasn't clear that it's intended to use the importer's rights
<carlos> hmm, could you file a bug about it so I improve the comments there?
<carlos> assign it to me, please
<salgado> maybe if that "is_editor = pofile.canEditTranslations(importer)" line was closer to where it's actually used, with a comment explaining why it is done this way, it could be easier to understand
<salgado> well, I think I can do it now, if you don't mind
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> well, the thing is that then, you will need to check again whether the context is an IPOFile
<salgado> ah, right
<salgado> then forget about moving it from where it is
<ddaa> kiko-fud: bug 59227
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59227 in launchpad-bazaar "importd race condition when renaming import" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59227
<salgado> I guess just the comment would be okay
<carlos> ok
<salgado> carlos, btw, since I already bugged you, what table can reference the last_translator after an import is finished?
<carlos> POFile.header has that info, but without being parsed, just as a string
<carlos> we also have POSubmission.person per string
<salgado> ah, right.  I guess this is the one I wanted
<carlos> salgado: what are you trying to do?
<salgado> carlos, let me explain to you what I'm trying to do
<salgado> ooops
<carlos> :-D
<salgado> I'll write a script to try and guess why some existing accounts were created
<carlos> ok, then POSubmission.person is what you need
<salgado> I'll do that for unvalidated accounts, and I was thinking about looking on some key tables searching for references to these accounts
<carlos> we create accounts while importing .po files if the email address doesn't exists yet in launchpad
<carlos> we have a bunch of them
<salgado> exactly... that's how I reached this code path
<salgado> are there any other places where rosetta creates person entries?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59227 in launchpad-bazaar "importd race condition when renaming import" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59227
<carlos> I don't think so
<carlos> salgado: just when we import .po files
<salgado> right.  thanks for the info, carlos. :)
<carlos> salgado: you are welcome
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you!
* ddaa starts on removing Arch support
<ddaa> where should I start...
* ddaa contemplates the Gordian Knot
<ddaa> first, tweak importd so it does not use arch name for working dirs, so I can remove fix the corresponding test, so I can remove the Arch-based test helpers and stuff in importd, so I can remove the cscvs support...
<ddaa> Then remove arch stuff from content classes, interfaces, etc
<ddaa> finally, database patch
<j-a-meinel> ddaa: sounds practically trivial :)
<ddaa> I think once I'll be started it will be easy, but there are some things to untangle in the importd test suite...
<kiko-fud> ddaa, thanks.
<ddaa> kiko-fud: give me four hands, two heads, and a caffeine drip, and it's fixed next month
<kiko-fud> ddaa, let's leave you human for now, it is going to be less shocking at conferences
<ddaa> then it's YOUR choice!
* bradb gets 25 failures from pqm
<bradb> *only* 25
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59241 in launchpad "We need a helper function extract text from HTML" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59241
* matsubara imagines ddaa looking like Zaphod Beeblebrox...
<bradb> staaaaaaaagiiiing
<kiko-fud> caaaarlooos
<matsubara> hmm
<salgado> it's all under control
<matsubara> it's salgado's fault!
<salgado> under matsubara's control
* bradb sees blame fly through the air
<jordi> carlos
<jordi> gah
<ddaa> matsubara: in my very early BBS day, that was my screen name :)
<ddaa> until people convinced me that was a really ugly nick :)
<ddaa> okay, I'm done for today
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59249 in launchpad-bazaar "Edit branch details form need input validation for non-existent product" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59249
<carlos> matsubara: hi, around?
<matsubara> carlos: yes, but I'll need to leave for about 20 min in 10 min.
<carlos> matsubara: well, I only need to ask you whether is possible to close your connection from mawson to asuka's database
<matsubara> carlos: I'm running a query on staging's DB for salgado.
<carlos> I'm doing a code update and it's stalled due your connection 
<carlos> I see
<carlos> do you know if it will need much more time?
<matsubara> carlos: no idea. I'll cancel and salgado and I can sort that on Monday.
<carlos> no, don't worry
<carlos> I can leave this until tomorrow
<matsubara> carlos: done already
<carlos> oh, ok...
<matsubara> go ahead, staging is all yours :)
<carlos> it's already done 
<carlos> the process was stalled
<carlos> and it finished as soon as you cancelled it
<carlos> matsubara: so you can execute it again if you want
<carlos> I'm done with staging's updates
<matsubara> carlos: ok, thanks. I'll leave this for monday. I don't think it's high priority. at least salgado said nothing about it.
<carlos> ok
<matsubara> need to go. bbl
#launchpad 2006-09-07
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<fasdfasdf> how to get karma with support?
<fasdfasdf> i made comments but did not get karma,what does to have happen so that i get karma?
<oohlaf> "This Source has been certified and is now unmodifiable."
<oohlaf> hehe, ehm, how can I change the CVS repo url for https://launchpad.net/products/yate/devel/+source
<oohlaf> upstream changed hosts
<jamesh> oohlaf: email launchpad-users
<oohlaf> jamesh: oki, do I need to be subscribed, or is it open?
<oohlaf> wiki:MailingLists, which wiki? wiki.ubuntu.com?
<jamesh> oohlaf: you need to be subscribed.  It is low volume
<jamesh> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<oohlaf> hmm, that's weird, both yate.null.ro and voip.null.ro point to the same ip
<oohlaf> yet, if I access the cvs repo at voip the last update is a few months ago
<oohlaf> if I use yate.null.ro it is recent
<jamesh> I don't think CVS had support for name based vhosts
<jamesh> lifeless: ping?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59280 in soyuz "queue tool does not display target pocket" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59281 in soyuz "queue tool can't filter on source package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59281
<lifeless> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> lifeless: I've been working on the product series branch stuff, and there was a question that came up with ddaa's mini-review.
<lifeless> shoot
<jamesh> lifeless: in my branch, I have series.import_branch being the attribute that importd uses for all its stuff and series.user_branch being setable by the user.  The series branch is considered to be user_branch if set, falling back to import_branch
<jamesh> ddaa mentioned wanting to make sure the series branch is unique, and it isn't trivial to do multi-field unique constraints like this (i.e. saying that user_branch is different to all import_branch values)
<lifeless> why should it be unique ?
<jamesh> and I was wondering if things might be simpler if series.user_branch _is_ the product series branch
<jamesh> and have importd's branch creation look like this:
<jamesh> (1) create branch and set series.import_branch to it
<jamesh> (2) if series.user_branch is NULL, assign this branch to that attribute too
<jamesh> I'm not sure about the uniqueness constraint.  He brought it up because the existing field is set to be unique
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> its important that importd only have one reference to each branch
<lifeless> and its separately important than users not be able to commit to importd branches
<jamesh> I mentioned that in my reply -- I can see the problems importd would face if that constraint broke
<lifeless> but I dont think its important that a users branch not be mentioned by two series
<jamesh> Okay.
<lifeless> its not very useful, but it may be frustrating to have an arbitrary 'you must fix this somewhere else in the system' error
<jamesh> what do you think about getting importd to set user_branch if it is NULL?
<lifeless> particularly if its not /easy/ to get to the other series that happens to be referencing the branch you are trying to set
<lifeless> coming to that
<lifeless> so I think its much nicer for users to let them do what they want here - but if we choose to require uniqueness on the series branch, we should make it easy - as a priority IMO - to get to the other branch to change it. A direct link in the error for instance.
<lifeless> as for implementing uniqueness by having importd assign to user_branch - sure. But rather than checking for NULL, make it not NULL.
<jamesh> (I've done this in my branch, btw -- the error includes a link to the other series)
<lifeless> jamesh: nice
<lifeless> so make it not NULL, that way we'll never have a bug where its not set and we dont fall back for some reason
<jamesh> make what not null?
<jamesh> there will be series without Bazaar branches, so user_branch can't be a NOT NULL column
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> I see a potential for bugs:
<lifeless> importd_branch is set
<jamesh> I was also thinking that getting importd to set user_branch would simplify the UI a bit
<lifeless> series_branch is not set
<lifeless> but we dont fallback 
<lifeless> so it thinks there is no series branch, but there should be
<lifeless> thats my only concern
<jamesh> so that if the user sets up CVS import details and a branch gets created, they'll see that branch in the product series edit form
<jamesh> at the moment they'd see a blank field
<lifeless> let me put it another way
<lifeless> we're saying that there should be an invariant : if there is an importd branch, there must always be a series branch
<lifeless> the series branch -may- be NULL IFF the importd branch is NULL
<lifeless> perhaps a constraint on the record, to preserve that invariant is all thats needed to trap bugs
<lifeless> grabbing food
<mpt> fasdfasdf, you should be getting karma from helping with support, but that might not start happening for another week or two
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59291 in soyuz "queue tool seems confused about NEWness" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59292 in soyuz "Confusion between +packages and +distributions pages" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59292
<jamesh> lifeless: so, I guess removing the uniqueness constraint for series.user_branch would solve most of these issues
<jamesh> lifeless: also, have you had a chance to look at my product-release-finder branch?
<lifeless> jamesh: oh, no. I'll do so tonight I think
<jamesh> lifeless: I put up a second product-release-finder branch (jamesh/launchpad/bug-58847) that includes a merge of the first.  It might be easier to just review that.
<jamesh> (it includes the fix for the UnicodeError we ran into most recently)
<lifeless> sweet
<lifeless> shall do
<jamesh> once that's in, hopefully we'll get a full successful run
<lifeless> whats the review url?
<lifeless> (i'm in deep hack mode)
<jamesh> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/jamesh/launchpad/bug-58847/full-diff
<lifeless> whats the vocab for ?
<jamesh> I added the dbschema vocab in the previous branch, but forgot to include the registration for it.  I guess it'd be worth adding a verifyObject() test to make sure the file info object is being created properly
<lifeless> ;)
<lifeless> +1 with that
<jamesh> thanks.
<SteveA> morning
<Fujitsu> Afternoon, SteveA.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59301 in blueprint "Don't give me a vague "URL is registered by another specification" error" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59301
<SteveA> hi Fujitsu.  morning!
<Fujitsu> Not in Austuralia!
<Burgundavia> SteveA: is there a spec for "every false url is a search"?
<lifeless> Burgundavia: I dont think so
<lifeless> Burgundavia: if you write one, please consider http correctness as part of it
<Burgundavia> http correctness?
<SteveA> it should be a 404
<SteveA> unlike what moin does
<Burgundavia> right, I love what moin does
<Burgundavia> 404 are very very human unfriendly
<SteveA> um
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> it *should* be a 404
<SteveA> a 404 page can show search results
<SteveA> moin returns a 200 for a page that doesn't exist
<Burgundavia> ah
<SteveA> meaning that your browser remembers it in the history
<Burgundavia> ah
<SteveA> and caches cache it
<SteveA> etc.
<jamesh> while internet explorer often hides 404 pages, it will display them if they are big enough
<jamesh> bit of a weird behaviour
<SteveA> jamesh: good point.
<Burgundavia> ok, we are talking at different levels. I am talking about what the user sees
<SteveA> jamesh: there are similar heuristics in parts of outlook, I've found.
<SteveA> jamesh: MS seem to have a habit of using flakey heuristics.
<SteveA> Burgundavia: so am I
<jamesh> Burgundavia: they see whatever the web server sends, usually
<SteveA> Burgundavia: if the user sees lots of pages that don't exist in their history, or out of date searches because they're cached
<SteveA> then that's a problem
<Burgundavia> ok
<jamesh> I like the sound of microsummaries in Firefox 2
<SteveA> there maybe a a bug on this, but not a spec yet
<lifeless> jamesh: theres a documented trigger for IO
<lifeless> IE I mean
<lifeless> its in the techbase
<Burgundavia> anyway, it would be nice if LP was smart when users are dumb
<jamesh> if we put the right file on our server, you'd be able to bookmark a bug on launchpad, and the bookmark title gets updated when people edit the bugs title
<SteveA> Burgundavia: If you write a spec for this, I will review it, and get it prioritized on the path to implementation
<Burgundavia> SteveA: will do
<SteveA> jamesh: nice
<jamesh> SteveA: http://wiki.mozilla.org/Microsummaries
<SteveA> jamesh: do you know if FF2 will be in edgy?
<Fujitsu> SteveA, the beta is.
<jamesh> SteveA: if Edgy really is 6.10, I doubt it
<Burgundavia> b1 is already in edgy
<SteveA> great.  I'll install edgy soon, and try it out
<Fujitsu> Burgundavia, isn't it b2?
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> You're right, it is only b1.
<jamesh> Burgundavia: as default, or as an extra package?
<Burgundavia> b2 is out but not yet packaged
<Burgundavia> default
<Burgundavia> it breaks ephy is horrible horrible ways
<jamesh> lifeless: seems the condition is that the 404 page be larger than 512 bytes
<SteveA> jamesh: why do they need xslt for microsummaries?
<SteveA> jamesh: seems overdesigned to me
<jamesh> SteveA: it is designed to be able to extract a title from the page
<jamesh> SteveA: and to allow writing microsummary generators for other people's websites
<SteveA> jamesh: can you ignore the xslt part, and just give them the summary?
<jamesh> SteveA: no idea.  The XSLT could be a simple <xslt:value-of select="...."/> though
<lifeless> jamesh: I dont recall precisely, but it is well documented by MS.
<SteveA> jamesh: for launchpad, it would obviously be much much cheaper to render a u-summary than to render the whole page
<mpt> hi SteveA 
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  It isn't clear the spec allows you to direct them to a different URL to retrieve the summary
<SteveA> jamesh: I can see why they've done it this way -- to make it easy for people who just have file-upload ability to sites to write such summaries, and to allow third parties to write summaries.  but...
<SteveA> I think that should be a fall-back to having a <link> in the document, to a page that has the microsummary
<SteveA> or having FF request the microsummary with a different mime type
<SteveA> their spec doesn't give any indication about where to send comments
<jamesh> I was just looking for such a link
<SteveA> the only one I see is [edit]  ;-)
<jamesh> myk@mozilla.org might be appropriate
<jamesh> the links to the examples are on his people.mozilla.com page, and has his email at the bottom
<jamesh> http://people.mozilla.com/~myk/microsummaries/generators/
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> jamesh: do you know "myk" ?
<mpt> I know his/her name is Myk Melez
<SteveA> I'm concerned that this feature is like an RSS reader...
<SteveA> except that it's not reading RSS
<SteveA> the web server is given no opportunity to just return the minimum necessary
<SteveA> so it may encourage webservers to add "number of requests per minute" limitations to all pages
<SteveA> where such things were previously common just for dynamically generated RSS
<SteveA> http://www.melez.com/mykzilla/
<jamesh> It'd also be nice to be able to include multiple microsummary generators in a single file
<jamesh> but that doesn't seem possible
<SteveA> jamesh: would you be interested in blogging about microsummaries?
<jamesh> sure.
<SteveA> maybe that's a good way to give public feedback
<SteveA> personally, I think it's a cool idea, but I'm concerned about the "encouraging a lot of full page renders on a web app" aspect.  For example, on launchpad, serving up a simple xml view of the data would make the xsl-t more reliable.
<SteveA> and we could make it not a resource concern
<mpt> SteveA, voice call?
<SteveA> mpt: sure, but in 15 mins?
<mpt> ok
<mpt> I'll see if I can fix another bug in 15 minutes ...
<mpt> In the meantime you might want to pull mpt/launchpad/2006-08-ui to see progress
<SteveA> mpt: i'll be ready in a few minutes.  ekiga or skype?
<mpt> I haven't had a successful call with Ekiga yet, so it depends how much troubleshooting time you have :-)
<SteveA> I had a good ekiga call with mpool
<SteveA> so, let's give it a go, and if not, use skype
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> ill wait until I've merged your branch
<SteveA> it is half way through merge phase zero
<SteveA> and now it is done
<SteveA> that phase zero... it's the big one
<mpt> Big fat zeroes
<SteveA> mpt: I'm running ekiga now
<SteveA> let me know when you are, and I will call you
<mpt> I am
<SteveA> funny... my headset connects and reconnects for each ring
<mpt> I clicked "Accept" and immediately got "Remote user has stopped calling"
<SteveA> so it goes beep-ring-beep (pause) beep-ring-beep (pause)
<SteveA> i'll call again
<SteveA> ok, let's try skype
<mpt> ok
<carlos> jamesh: hi, could you do  a fast review for me?
<carlos> jamesh: I forgot to add support for koffice in the branch you reviewed yesterday
<carlos> jamesh: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileK6LECC.html
<jamesh> carlos: looks okay
<carlos> ok, thanks
<jordi> carlos: the Punjabi stuff is interesting
<carlos> jordi: and confusing...
<jordi> because we did unify the effort a while back :(
<jordi> I'm not happy about splitting it again.
<carlos> well, if there is a valid language code (seems to it)
<carlos> and both teams are not able to work together...
<carlos> we cannot force them to do it
<carlos> It's not exactly like es_ES vs es
<jordi> I know
<carlos> it's quite similar, but not the same
<carlos> so...
<jordi> I need more info regarding their inability to work together
<jordi> there were argentinians claiming they couldn't contribute to es at some point
<jordi> I want to make sure they really can't "understand each other"
<carlos> sure
<carlos> we should try to convince them, but if we reach a point when they say 'no way' we cannot force them to do it
<jordi> woa, and kopete is also sweet
<jordi> yeah, I agree
<jordi> I want more opinions from the area though
<carlos> sure
<jordi> Debian or GNOME Punjabi teams
<carlos> that's also something to talk with that guy, if he really sees that we should split, he should start doing it in GNOME and KDE too
<carlos> so we  don't start having problems with upstream
<carlos> stub: hi, if you already saw my cherrypick request, I would like to ask you some extra minutes to get another merger request accepted by PQM, it's related to that cherry pick, but I forgot to add that code there, it adds support for KOffice layout
<SteveA> danilos, carlos: short meeting in 10 mins?
<carlos> SteveA: sure
<danilos> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> ok, thanks.
<jordi> SteveA: should I be there?
<danilos> "jordi, the social guy" :P
<SteveA> jordi: this is a specific meeting with mpt about some 1.0 ui stuff
<SteveA> so you don't need to be involved
<SteveA> it's more about the technicalities of searching and when some specs are scheduled
<jordi> SteveA: okay
<jordi> danilos: dude shuddup
<jordi> :)
<sivang> morning
<SteveA> bug 44
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44 in rosetta "Messages should be searchable." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44
<stub> carlos: ok
<carlos> stub: the merge is done, and the new revision number in your inbox
<carlos> stub: thank you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59318 in launchpad ".changes file should be displayed too" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59318
<SteveA> malcc: ping
<malcc> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> malcc: I had an idea about the __eq__ sets thing.  see list
<malcc> SteveA: I saw. I don't think it can be that, as that would have fooled my debugging too - I was only able to confirm this was caused by them being different objects because they repr()ed with different ids
<SteveA> in that case, my recommendation is to work around it explicitly using obj.id for now, and know that this will be fixed when we upgrade to a better ORM
<SteveA> the correct way to implement __eq__ involves taking into account object class, object id and database connection id.
<SteveA> but, given the hairiness of sqlobject connection handling, i think implementing it properly will be error-prone
<SteveA> so, it's better to use the minimum needed in the code where it is needed
<SteveA> maybe implement __eq__ based on object id, and make it raise a warning, or even raise an exception
<SteveA> what do you think?
<malcc> Hmm, yes
<malcc> Making it raise would be bad
<malcc> No more SQLObjects in sets at all, even if you can be sure of the comparison issues in your particular case...?
<stub> Is there any reason why we can't implement __eq__ according to those criteria?
<malcc> I think your ideal comparison is the right one
<stub> type comparison, object.id comparison, check the connection cache to ensure both objects are in the current cache
<malcc> Yes, stub's question is the right one - if we can do the right thing, we should. If we can't, I'm not sure which of the workarounds is best, possibly just leaving well alone and noting the issues
<SteveA> malcc: we shouldn't use sqlobjects in sets if they're not implementing __eq__ properly
<SteveA> stub: I don't know about checking theyre in the current cache.  we'd just check they have the same connection
<SteveA> but, it is a bug today, right now, to use __eq__ on a database object
<SteveA> unless you specifically mean "this very object Ihave here"
<SteveA> rather than "the object from the current connection with this class and this id"
<malcc> SteveA: If that's how SQLObject is supposed to work, then yes, using __eq__ is a bug.
<malcc> SteveA: I thought it was supposed to unique these things, in which case we've exposed a SQLObject uniquing bug here instead
<SteveA> what does "to unique these things" mean?
<malcc> To ensure that there can only be one object in any one transaction representing any one database row
<SteveA> ok, to ensure uniqueness
<SteveA> sqlobject doesn't do that
<SteveA> it does it *a bit*
<SteveA> enough to lull you into a false sense of security
<malcc> Cool!
<SteveA> but it isn't designed to do it thoroughly
<stub> SteveA: If there is a back reference to the connection in the object, sure. But I thought we would have to ask the connection if the object is valid (which means it is in the connections cache) (?)
<SteveA> another reason to use a better-designed ORM
<SteveA> stub: there is a kinda back-reference, but now we're getting into horrible hairy territory.
<SteveA> stub: so maybe your plan of making it only work for the current cache is a good one
<SteveA> stub: I still think that this issue is too hairy for sqlobject, and we should make people use obj.id
<SteveA> but I think I may be too extreme to be practical there
<malcc> Well, given it doesn't work properly, we might not actually have that many places comparing SQLObjects with ==
<stub> I don't think we will be worse off if we just implement __eq__ checking for just id and class equality either. If the developer uses objects from previous transactions, then the obj.id == ob2.id comparison won't stop that happening either.
<stub> malcc: Wouldn't that fall back to id(obj) == id(obj2), which would often work by accident?
<malcc> stub: Yes, I guess it would often work
<BjornT> i think comparing SQLObject with == is quite frequent in our code base, so most of the time it seems to work.
<malcc> I think ignoring connections and making == mean "represents the same row" is winning at the moment, for me
<malcc> Hmm, or forcing everyone to use id. I'm so indecisive today!
<malcc> I'm having one of those days when I shouldn't be allowed to develop
* stub is having one of those weeks
<SteveA> ok, let's define that two database objects are equal if they are of the same class and have the same obj.id.
<SteveA> at least then, we know what we want to happen, rather than have a kinda random situation.
<SteveA> who wants to implement this, with tests of __eq__, __ne__ and __hash__ ?
<malcc> SteveA: I suggest a further email to the launchpad list before implementation; several people on that thread aren't awake yet
<SteveA> let's cover it in the meeting
<sabdfl> evening all
<jordi> hey mark
<stub> Argh... its Thursday!
<stub> Meeting in 10 mins I guess
<stub> Or do we get to cancel due to a lack of brazilians?
* stub crosses his fingers
<stub> yo
<SteveA> stub: there's still the meeting
<SteveA> and there will be some brazilians here
<jordi> oh it is thursday
<Ubug2> New bug: #59330 in rosetta "Request: Mark string as "translation is not necessary"" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59330
* mpt wakes up reluctantly
* stub wonders wtf his week went
<bradb> stub: You saw the query timings I sent you? Will removing the distinct speed up the query that much?
<bradb> i.e. old one: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileQJI0RU.html
<stub> bradb: Nothing significant.
<bradb> vs. new one: https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/fileYuSRa7.html (less the distinct)
<bradb> the new one is quite a bit slower
<SteveA> ooh
<SteveA> it's that time of week again
<SteveA> LAUNCHPAD DEVELOPMENT MEETING
<SteveA> welcome to today's meeting
<SteveA> who's present today?
<bradb> M.E.
<malcc> me
<BjornT> me
<SteveA>  * Andrew: on leave (2006-09-07)
<SteveA>  * Matsubara: on leave (2006-09-07)
<SteveA>  * Kiko: on leave
<SteveA>  * James
<cprov> me
<malcc> bradb: Myalgic Encephalomyelitis?
<danilos> me
<mpt> me
<bradb> sounds painful
<SteveA> stub: ?
<danilos> carlos: ping
<stub> here
<SteveA> jordi: ?
<ddaa> here
<SteveA> hi ddaa 
<SteveA> let's go
<bradb> no francis?
<carlos> me
<jordi> hey!
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA> * Roll call * Agenda * Next meeting * Activity reports * Actions from last meeting * Oops report (Matsubara) * Bug report report (mpt) * Production and staging (Stuart) * Launchpad 1.0 status reports * Sysadmin requests
<jordi> I0m here
<SteveA> ---- * SQL object equality (Steve) * (other items)
<SteveA> hmm
<SteveA> irssi...
<SteveA> ---- * Keep, Bag, Change * Three sentences
<SteveA> next meeting -- next thursday as usual?
<SteveA> any public holidays etc?
<SteveA> mpt: would you set the channel title accordingly please?
<SteveA> (I don't know how to drive that in irssi)
<SteveA> hey kiko
<SteveA> wasn't expecting you today
<kiko> I missed you all
<jordi> (stevea: /topic <tab>)
<danilos> kiko: :)
<kiko> and I came to pimp my picture up at www.bigbiker.com.br
<kiko> anyway sorry for interrupting
<kiko> me
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<flacoste> me
<SteveA> who's hot an dwho's not
* SteveA is not hot.
<mpt> up to date (finally!)
<flacoste> up to date
<kiko> not hot but on vacation
<stub> up to date
<danilos> behind again
<carlos> I'm hot!
<malcc> I'm up to date
<bradb> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<danilos> (just that I caught up :()
<ddaa> up to date
<cprov> not up, will send summary
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * SteveA to update infrastructure specs if /$name is needed for 1.0
<SteveA> still to do.  it is needed.
<SteveA>  * stub to check that bug 57474 isn't an SQL injection attack vector
<Ubug2> Malone bug 57474 in launchpad "Passing a list as the query string in the product search field crashes ftq" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/57474
<SteveA>  * SteveA to put up a wiki page for the launchpad project to note disaster scenarios on, and mail the list about it
<SteveA> still to do
<stub> Didn't do that :-(
<SteveA> actions for steve and stub
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<kiko> SteveA, he sent us the report through mail, will you proxy?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> the following is from matsubara:
<SteveA> here's the OOPS bugs that I think it would be worth mentioning in the meeting:
<SteveA> This is a really weird bug that causes repeated calendar subscribers to appear
<SteveA> in the portlet because of that it issues insane amounts of SQL queries:
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-cal/+bug/57762
<Ubug2> Malone bug 57762 in launchpad-cal "Calendar subscription portlet shows lots of repeated subscriptions." [Medium,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> we need to remove the calendar from view, as part of 1.0
<SteveA> so I propose simply removing that portlet
<SteveA> Broken links to sourcepackages in the +packages page:
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+bug/50399
<Ubug2> Malone bug 50399 in soyuz "Broken links at /people/$person/+packages" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<carlos> SteveA: will we lose the calendar?
<SteveA> carlos: yes
<mpt> hurrah
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> carlos: we'll bring it back when it works well enough
<SteveA> and we have time to do it
<carlos> I know we are not using it too much...
<carlos> oh I see
<carlos> that's fine, then
<mpt> Who should be assigned to the removal?
<kiko> mpt, wanna do it?
<SteveA> mpt: for the portlet alone, you
<mpt> ehehe
<mpt> ok
<SteveA> for the whole lot... how about you again?
<mpt> all right
<SteveA> thanks!
<mpt> Removing code, I can do
<SteveA> you are a star
<SteveA> we'll leave the guts in
<SteveA> but remove it from the UI
<SteveA> malcc, cprov: comment on but 50399?
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> more from matsubara:
<SteveA> I'd suggest Bjorn to take this one:
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/44919
<Ubug2> Malone bug 44919 in launchpad "UnicodeDecodeError while registering a new account." [Medium,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> I can take this one if it can wait until monday:
<SteveA> http://launchpad.net/bugs/59249
<Ubug2> Malone bug 59249 in launchpad-bazaar "Edit branch details form need input validation for non-existent product" [High,Confirmed]  
<SteveA> ddaa: comment?
<kiko> malcc, cprov: is that the bug where we have depends, etc on unpublished packages?
<ddaa> SteveA: to me, it looks like a bug in the form machinery
<SteveA> ddaa: can it wait until monday?
<malcc> kiko: Don't think so
<kiko> oh
<kiko> it's in that page I fixed up
<malcc> SteveA: On 50399, just haven't proiritized it, haven't looked in any detail
<ddaa> SteveA: it's ugly, but I do not see it as critical.
<kiko> malcc, ah, I know what it is
<kiko> that package name has an epoch
<BjornT> i've assigned myself to bug 44919. i'll see if there's a quick fix for it. otherwise it'll probably take a while, since it requires changes (with a proposal) in upstream zope3.
<Ubug2> Malone bug 44919 in launchpad "UnicodeDecodeError while registering a new account." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44919
<kiko> so canonical_url is busted
<kiko> duh
<SteveA> bug 59249 can wait until monday, and be done by matsubara, then
<Ubug2> Malone bug 59249 in launchpad-bazaar "Edit branch details form need input validation for non-existent product" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59249
<kiko> malcc, I'll do it, no worries
<malcc> kiko: Cool, thanks
<SteveA> The top time out (+translate page):
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/30602
<Ubug2> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<jordi> I'm up to date (again) on activity reports
<SteveA> Stuart need to create a cache table so Carlos or Kiko can continue on the code
<SteveA> modification to optimize the +translations page:
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2497
<Ubug2> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  
<danilos> 30602 state still same as last week
<kiko> yes!
<kiko> yes!
<stub> Its on top of my todo
<danilos> (i.e. not much work done on it; it's currently conflicting some clean-up work carlos is doing, so we're coordinating that between ourselves)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> that's all from matsubara's oops report
<SteveA> BjornT: on 44919, you can make a band-aid fix locally in our zope, seeing as this oops happens from time to time.  it is an option.
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<mpt> Launchpad has 18 Critical bugs without released fixes. Well done to cprov, malcc, and kiko for committing fixes for several of them recently. The oldest remaining eight are:
<mpt>  * Bug #1558 (Export request form should check for uniqueness of entry), Critical, Confirmed, danilos
<Ubug2> Malone bug 1558 in rosetta "Export request form should check for uniqueness of entry" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1558
<mpt> danilos, this is newly Critical, and it's not clear why from the bug report. Is it really?
<mpt>  * Bug #2497 (/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators), Critical, Confirmed, stub, which SteveA has already mentioned
<Ubug2> Malone bug 2497 in rosetta "/people/*/+translations times out for prolific translators" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2497
<mpt>  * Bug #30602 (Timeout errors in +translate), Confirmed, Critical, danilos, which SteveA has already mentioned
<Ubug2> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<danilos> mpt: matsubara said that those type of errors should be deemed critical since a little while ago
<mpt>  * Bug #31308 (Cannot set branch associated to a product series), Critical, In Progress, jamesh
<Ubug2> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<mpt> jamesh, tell us the good news
<kiko> mpt, it's critical because it's an oopser.
<mpt> ok
<mpt>  * Bug #42760 (Exception NameNotAvailable raised while trying to create a new msgset from submitted translation), Confirmed, Critical, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #44214 (We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path), Confirmed, Critical, carlos
<mpt>  * Bug #46982 (Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2), Confirmed, Critical, carlos
<mpt> carlos, will you have time for those three this week? Should danilos get one of them? :-)
<ddaa> mpt: jamesh working on 31308, I reviewed his code once. Will review again then it's up to the review team and pqm.
<Ubug2> Malone bug 42760 in rosetta "Exception NameNotAvailable raised while trying to create a new msgset from submitted translation." [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42760
<Ubug2> Malone bug 44214 in rosetta "We need to add code to prevent POFiles being in the same path" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44214
<Ubug2> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Rosetta does not accept correct KDE plural forms when there are more than 2" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/46982
<mpt> ddaa, great
<mpt> and finally
<mpt>  * Bug #48860 ("Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe), Critical, In Progress, bradb
<Ubug2> Malone bug 48860 in malone ""Also notified" makes difficult to unsubscribe" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48860
<mpt> bradb, do you have a solution sorted out yet?
<carlos> mpt: I'm fixing 42760 right now
<danilos> kiko: specifically, it's because it's raising IntegrityError, according to matsubara
<kiko> right
<bradb> mpt: No. Some discussion on list, but no conclusion yet.
<carlos> mpt: I will look into 44214 later
<kiko> which causes the Retry exceptions to kick in
<carlos> mpt: and I need to meet with danilo before starting with 46982
<danilos> kiko: right
<bradb> mpt: the other big issue related to it is fine-tuning who gets notifications about when a bug is marked a dupe.
<kiko> bradb, mpt: we'll sort parts of this out next week, I think.
<mpt> bradb, do you think it's urgent enough to just do a temporary workaround (like, don't do subscriptions from dups at all) until there's time to implement a more elegant solution?
<kiko> BjornT had a good suggestion
<kiko> and we should do it
<bradb> mpt: hm, almost
<kiko> so let's reconvene next week and get a mini-spec for the mitigation strategy
<kiko> sans ignore subs for now
<mpt> carlos, ok, I've marked 42760 as In Progress then :-)
<carlos> mpt: oh, right, I forgot it...
<carlos> O:-)
<mpt> And that's all from me, SteveA 
<SteveA> thanks mpt
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA> (stub)
<stub> Nothing thrilling is happening on staging except that a new database has been setup for language pack exports on Carbon so asuka should become much more reliable.
<stub> I'll grant access via sodium after the meeting to carlos and danilos so it isn't blocked on shell accounts on carbon.
<stub> Production systems just had some cherry picks requested by carlos rolled out. I would like to push for fortnightly rollouts again, and skip next weeks rollout unless people cry.
<SteveA> any urgent things to roll out?
<SteveA> good
<stub> So no rollout next tuesday, with next scheduled 19th Sep
* bradb won't cry. Release management will need testing.
<SteveA> stub: would you add that date to the status page?
<stub> will do
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA> I'm going to jigger around the agenda a bit... don't be alarmed
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<flacoste> stub: did you cherrypicked 4016?
<SteveA> say "I have one!" if you have one, before the end of the count
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<ddaa> have one
<stub> flacoste: no?
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> ddaa: yes?
<carlos_> sorry, my wireless network went down
<ddaa> SteveA: same old thing, sudo -u supermirror on vostok
<SteveA> carlos_: any sysadmin requests?
<flacoste> stub: i sent an email yesterday about that: Cherry pick request: revision 4016
<SteveA> ddaa: RT number?
<carlos> no
<SteveA>  * SQL object equality (Steve)
<kiko> SteveA, there's that one for carlos to get shell access on carbon
<ddaa> rt 16533
<danilos> kiko: that's what stub mentioned in "production and staging" above, no?
<kiko> ah right. just that it's an RT.
<carlos> kiko: hmm, right, but I don't have the number... I forgot it...
<SteveA> after some discussion by email and irc, I think we should implement __eq__, __ne__ and __hash__ for our databvase objects, so that the type and obj.id is taken into account.
<SteveA> to be totally correct, we should take the connection id into account too
<SteveA> but that is way way flaky in sqlobject
<stub> flacoste: Argh.... I didn't highlight the email. 
<kiko> SteveA, right, right.
* stub thinks about moving cherry pick requests to LaunchpadProductionStatus too
<SteveA> so I'd rather have a simple contract we can keep to than have a contract we can't rely on
<SteveA> so, that is my proposal.
<malcc> SteveA: +1
<SteveA> any serious worries?
<SteveA> (I realize we don't have spiv or jamesh here, but jamesh was part of the earlier discussion)
<SteveA> anyone interested in implementing it, with tests?
<kiko> SteveA, +1, but unlikely to be able to implement in the short term.
<danilos> if it's not short term, I'd be interested
<stub> I'm happy to do it but also can't do it short term
<SteveA> ok.  I don't think this is harming anything except one recent soyuz issue by its absence
<kiko> SteveA, which I've worked around/
<SteveA> so, if it fits into soyuz bugfixing, then great
<SteveA> otherwise, Action on me to document what we'll do
<SteveA> and we'll do it when convenient
<SteveA> thanks for the discussion, particularly stub, kiko, malcc and jamesh
<SteveA> (did I miss anyone?)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> 8
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> 0
<SteveA> thnku
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<bradb> Malone 1.0
<bradb> ==========
<bradb> Release management: Quite a few more test failures to fix before landing.
<bradb> Keeping bugs concise: Nothing new.
<bradb> Guided filebug: Implemented "most common bugs" API with Francis last week.
<bradb> Malone docs: Nothing new.
<danilos> Rosetta 1.0:
<danilos> - opening edgy for translation: DONE!
<danilos> - firefox import/export: slow progress (getting up to speed this week again)
<danilos> - oo import/export: blocked on firefox
<danilos> - translation review: slow progress (due to langpack improvements, automatic approval of less common import layouts)
<bradb> Bug tags: Nothing new.
<danilos> - essential docs: assigned to danilos, need to discuss with jordi
<danilos> - checks not to upload wrong language PO file using "too many changes" check: not started
<danilos> - ui fixes: discussed
<danilos> - outstanding issues: none
<ddaa> supermirror-smart-server: spiv on vacation this week, reported on target. The goal is to get the smart-server up on launchpad for October 8th althought it's not expected to perform very well at that time.
<ddaa> importd-bzr-native: ddaa started on the cleanups, on track to be complete for lp-1.0.
<ddaa> bzr-roundtrip-svn (postponed): discussion to make bzr-svn acceptable to vcs-imports made good progress. Should yield improved bzr consistency checks for bzr-2.0.
<cprov>  = Soyuz-1.0 Report =
<cprov>  * PPA: blocked on ArchiveRework.
<cprov>  * Archive Rework: blocked on SoyuzTestSystem.
<cprov>  * SoyuzTestSystem: Good progress, currently held up by all the bugs we've already
<cprov>    found in the new code from the sprint.
<cprov>  * Code quality: nothing big since sprint-cleanup.
<cprov>  * General Fixing: good progress,
<cprov>    #30264 (P-a-s fix, needs test in dogfood),
<cprov>    #31609 (Build-notification, need-review),
<cprov>    #35965 (Exceptions in process-upload not communicated to uploader, commited),
<cprov>    #58144 (Backport is rejected if an older backport is already there, needs review)
<cprov>    #58187 (Uploads to frozen should land in unapproved, not be rejected, needs review)
<flacoste> Question Tracker 1.0
<flacoste> ---------------------------------
<flacoste> - SupportTrackerWorkflow: guided request submission in production as of last Thursday. Spec is reviewed and implementation was just started.
<flacoste> - SupportTrackerViews: waiting on completion of SupportTrackerWorkflow.
<flacoste> - SupportTrackerKarma is implemented and in production as of last Tuesday.
<flacoste> - Localization has been dropped as a 1.0 target.  Salgado finished rearranging it into other specs so that we can decide what will be a 1.0 goal and what's not.  Needs input from SteveA.
<flacoste> Random Things 1.0
<flacoste> -------------------------------
<flacoste> - KarmaContext is implemented and in production.
<flacoste> - PersonCreationRationale is almost finished. there are some small issues to sort and salgado needs to write a script to guess the creation rationale for existing profiles.
<flacoste> - DirectPersonRegistration has a tricky issue blocking its implementation, so it needs discussion.
<SteveA> anything else?
<SteveA> thanks
<flacoste> SteveA: we need to decide what part of infrastructure localization will be part of 1.0
<SteveA> catch up with me next week on that please, if that's okay
<flacoste> SteveA: no problem
<SteveA> ta
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<malcc> DONE: Fixed couple of live bugs in rf, lots of work on mawson testing (inc. fixing some undeployed bugs).
<malcc> TODO: Finish system test on sprint code, deploy, start on ArchiveRework.
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<danilos> DONE: firefox support, bug management and testing, imports, discussions
<danilos> TODO: bug 30602, ff integration (in progress), other bug fixing
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubug2> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30602
<flacoste> DONE: Test and fix bugs in tt-search on staging; SupportTrackerWorkflow discussion; got fix to bug 52671 reviewed
<flacoste> TODO: SupportTrackerWorkflow implementation
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no, (yeah!)
<Ubug2> Malone bug 52671 in launchpad-support-tracker "Support contact implementation shortcomings" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52671
<mpt> DONE: bugfixing, new templates, administrivia
<mpt> TODO: RosettaSearch spec, lots of template work
<mpt> BLOCKED: no CSS or images from Usman yet
<carlos> DONE: TranslationReview, bug #58168, OO.org language packs, POMsgSetViewRestructuration, bug #58556, Language Pack performance improvements, Debian installer updates, Detected and debugged some missing files in Dapper lang packs.
<carlos> TODO: bug #42760, POMsgSetViewRestructuration, TranslationReview
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubug2> Malone bug 58168 in rosetta "packages with .po files in different directories are not imported automatically" [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58168
<Ubug2> Malone bug 58556 in rosetta "New upstream translations of k3b not imported to Rosetta" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58556
<ddaa> DONE: much email discussion, spec and code review. Email catchup. Importd rollout. Started on python-import and remove-gnuarch
<ddaa> TODO: More of the same
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<Ubug2> Malone bug 42760 in rosetta "Exception NameNotAvailable raised while trying to create a new msgset from submitted translation." [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42760
<BjornT> DONE: code reviews. various discussions. finished product-bugtracker branch.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. bug fixes. continue work on upstream forwarding workflow.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Various bits of release management and guided filebug. Upstream status filter fixes. Long weekend.
<bradb> TODO: Fixed RM test failures so I can land it. Get guided filebug up for review.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<jordi> DONE: email, IRC
<jordi> TODO: product queue
<jordi> BLOCKED: no
<stub> TODO: Cache for +translations 
<stub> DONE: Caught up from leave, firefighting
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<bradb> s/TODO: Fixed/TODO: Fix/
<SteveA> matsubara: DONE: bug triage, oops report analysis, support tickets gardening, fixed leftovers from # 52880
<cprov> DONE: bug fixing, assist SoyuzTestSystem, stub.test_emails discussion, demise a-f discussion
<cprov> TODO: help malcc to finish SoyuzTestSystem, get my branches reviewed, check performance of new version of a-f in mawson
<cprov> BLOCKED: solution for stub.test_emails (stub),  demise a-f solution (kiko)
<SteveA> matsubara: TODO: more of the same plus more code fix
<kiko> DONE: launchpad report, soyuz fixes, malone python comment rendering, other small bugfixes
<SteveA> jamesh: DONE: code review, product-release-finder fixes (bugs 58332 and 58847), productseries branch support (bug 31308), spec out AutomaticBugBranchLinks
<Ubug2> Malone bug 58332 in launchpad "Remove the URL cache from product-release-finder" [Untriaged,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58332
<Ubug2> Malone bug 58847 in launchpad "product-release-finder HTTPWalker " [Untriaged,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58847
<SteveA> matsubara: BLOCKED: no
<Ubug2> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<SteveA> jamesh: TODO: code reviews, AutomaticBugBranchLinks, URL class stuff
<SteveA> jamesh: BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: help Soyuz and Malone out some more
<kiko> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: management, ui stuff
<SteveA> TODO: management, ui stuff
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> cprov, stub: can you unblock?
<SteveA> kiko: demise a-f solution for cprov ?
<stub> SteveA: I'll try and have a look tomorrow
<stub> cprov: ^^
<kiko> SteveA, read your email <wink>
<cprov> stub: thanks 
<SteveA> mpt: about "blocked" lines, would it help if there were a standard "BLOCKED: no" for not being blocked?
<SteveA> then you could grep it out?
<mpt> that would help
<SteveA> mpt: note it on the agenda for next week, and we'll ask people to do that
<danilos> we've had them today with grep -i ;)
<mpt> yeah, case-insensitive no(.*) should work
<malcc> Blocked: [Nn] o\.?
<SteveA> One more item:
<malcc> Hmm, yes, my regex sucks, I'll go back to sleep
<danilos> except mpt's, whose has been "BLOCKED: no images..." ;)
<bradb>  /[Nn] on?/
<mpt> aha, good catch danilos :-)
<stub> (?i)no.*
<SteveA> from jamesh on the python bugtracker competition
<SteveA> Python bug tracker competition status:
<SteveA> The Python infrastructure committee plans to make a decision on 1st
<SteveA> October, and send a recommendation to python-dev.
<SteveA> This week Brett has been doing mini-reviews of the various aspects of
<SteveA> the different trackers.  I sent out an email with his thoughts on
<SteveA> Launchpad.  If there are specific info people want me to forward to
<SteveA> him, please email me.
<SteveA> 
<kiko> SteveA, I thought of replying to his python-dev email. should I?
<SteveA> kiko: sure, just make sure jamesh knows
<kiko> SteveA, did you paste in matsubara's 3 sentences?
<SteveA> I did
<kiko> sonderful
<SteveA> okay that's all
<SteveA> thanks for coming.
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
* malcc -> Lunch
<kiko> YAWN
<stub> flacoste: I'm running tests with 4016 cherry picked now
<flacoste> stub: thanks!
<kiko> thanks stub, another topcrasher bites the dust
<carlos> thanks dudes
<carlos> stub: thanks for the cherry picks!
<flacoste> stub: btw, I sent you an email asking for a review of my similarity search algorithm when you were away, do you still have it?
<jordi> thanks stub. the hordes of KDE translators are now happy :)
<kiko> malcc, did you manage to test my patch for bug 59186?
<Ubug2> Malone bug 59186 in soyuz "buildd-queue-builder broken with odd SQLObject problems" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59186
<stub> flacoste: I replied earlier today I think.
<stub> flacoste: I'm afraid this may now make you the resident text search expert btw ;)
<flacoste> stub: lol
* stub tapes a kick me sign on flacoste's back
* danilos -> lunch
<flacoste> stub: hold on, i have some more requests coming along the way regarding the fti implementation
<kiko> flacoste, ooooh! I have a bug for you to fix then!
* flacoste looks around for a hole to find cover
<malcc> kiko: Yes, it works
<kiko> malcc, ah! grand. and kudos to SteveA for pointing out that security proxies were likely to be the issue here.
<malcc> kiko: Still getting some crackful results in which builds are queued, although getting better
<kiko> malcc, really? architecture issues?
<malcc> kiko: Mostly just regressions. First version re-queued every arch-all build done on previous releases, my first attempt to fix that introduced a different issue I've now also fixed
<malcc> kiko: The latest version seems to have re-queued about 40 builds which were already done on dapper i386, I'm still looking at why and whether or not they're right
<malcc> Well, still looking after lunch
* malcc -> Out to buy eggs
<kiko> malcc, okay, cool. send me a patch once you're happy so I can see what was up
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: I have a question for you (or anyone that think is able to answer it)
<kiko> the answer is 42
<carlos> kiko: ;-)
<carlos> would be possible that we create a new row/SQLObject as part of the traversal code and then, try to use it from the view got after that traversal but due cache problems we don't see it yet?
<carlos> it's all in the same transaction
<SteveA> you'd need to flush updates after adding it
<SteveA> until we use a better ORM
<carlos> so that's possible...
<carlos> ok
<carlos> kiko: that's the problem with https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/57312
<Ubug2> Malone bug 57312 in rosetta "Translation form fails with NameNotAvailable exception" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<carlos> SteveA: thanks
* carlos tries to get a test for this problem...
<kiko> carlos, hmmm. can you explain?
<carlos> kiko: we don't have yet a POMsgSet for one of the messages we have in the submitted form
<carlos> we create that object
<carlos> and in other part of the code, we try to fetch it
<carlos> we don't get it, so we create it again
<carlos> and then, we get a duplicate
<carlos> (the exception name is completely clueless)
<carlos> kiko: at least' that's the only explanation I'm able to find
<kiko> carlos, object creation isn't cached in SQLObject.
<kiko> so that doesn't seem to be the case
<kiko> only updates are cached
<carlos> hmm
<kiko> and flush_database_updates solves that
* carlos goes to have lunch to refresh a bit and do a second round on this problem...
<carlos> kiko, SteveA: Thanks
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> carlos, anytime
<Ubug2> New bug: #59339 in launchpad "Right clicking on menu bar item behaves unexpectedly and loads a page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59339
<stub> flacoste: 4016 is in production
<flacoste> stub: great, thanks a lot!
<kiko> thanks stub 
<kiko> one more oopser bites the dust
<tomveens> hey
<carlos> kiko-zzz: sleeping? so early?
<carlos> Is there any reviewer with some time to do a fast review ?
<carlos> BjornT, SteveA?
<BjornT> carlos: how large is it?
<carlos> 98 lines included tests
<carlos> it's quite short
<carlos> https://devpad.canonical.com/~andrew/paste/file4uLlzv.html
<ddaa> BjornT: if you are in reviewing mood, it would be nice if you could do https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/david/launchpad/remove-gnuarch/full-diff
<ddaa> it's the last functional change to importd before starting actual removal of arch support. And since I'm already started on the removal in another branch, it would help to get that branch landed soon.
<carlos> It's a tentative to fix https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/57312 because I'm not able to find a way to reproduce it in our local launchpad, but it fails on staging or production...
<Ubug2> Malone bug 57312 in rosetta "Translation form fails with NameNotAvailable exception" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<BjornT> ddaa: we'll see. i am in reviewing mood, but my review queue is quite long at the moment. it's a small diff, so i should get around to it, though.
<BjornT> carlos: ok, i'll review it after i've finished the review i'm doing now.
<carlos> BjornT: thank you very much
<ddaa> The season of huge diffs with more - than + is opening, but it's not yet time to reap the fruits :)
* danilos is out
<danilos> later
<carlos> danilo[out] : see you!
<Ubug2> New bug: #59368 in soyuz "Retrying failed builds in later releases" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59368
<Ubug2> New bug: #59377 in rosetta "Orignal author names are not keeped in PO files" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59377
<BjornT> carlos: i sent the review via email.
<carlos> BjornT: ok, thanks
<Ubug2> New bug: #59379 in malone "Need to allow a third party to set bug contact for a package" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59379
<bradb> BjornT: just wondering, why did you reject and add a task on bug 52330 instead of retargeting?
<Ubug2> Malone bug 52330 in malone "Reassign bug to binary package should just work" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52330
<bradb> that problem happens often enough that I think we might have to make it more obvious that retargeting is a possibility
<BjornT> bradb: i didn't. if you look at the activity log, you can see that both tasks existed before i rejected one of them.
<bradb> ah, maybe it was matsubara
<BjornT> seems like it was some random user who did it
<ddaa> bradb++
<ddaa> When I moved bugs from launchpad to launchpad-bazaar, I did not realize I could retarget bugs at first.
<ddaa> However, after going to the trouble of creating+deleting bug reports, I looked a bit further and found it.
<bradb> BjornT: oh, indeed, johnlynn
<ddaa> So, when you look for it, it's easy to find in my experience.
<bradb> ddaa: yeah, i'll file a bug on that
* ddaa enthusiastically remove gnarly dependences because it's causing trouble for remove-gnuarch
<ddaa> According to the theory that LoC should be considered a liability and not an asset
<ddaa> I am going to noticeably increase the net worth of Launchpad in the next few days :)
<BjornT> ddaa: i reviewed your branch. r=me
<ddaa> BjornT: got another not-quite-trivial-but-almost patch (for cscvs) going down the pipe. Think you could look at it tonight?
<BjornT> ddaa: sorry, no. i need to take a break now, and go to sleep soon.
<ddaa> okay. Thanks for the review, the patch is now in pqm
<Ubug2> New bug: #59389 in malone "The possibility of retargeting a bug should be made more obvious" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59389
<bradb> mpt: ping
<Seveas> @nick Ubugtu
<ddaa> @nick Mordor
<ddaa> nice, privileges
<lifeless> orning
<ddaa> hey lifeless
<ddaa> putting up a branch I'm sure you'll love to review ;)
<ddaa> sftp://devpad.canonical.com/home/warthogs/archives/david/launchpad/remove-gnuarch
<ddaa> removes all arch stuff from importd
<LarstiQ> oeh!
<ddaa> hey LarstiQ, wassup?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: I'd vote +1 on that branch ;)
<ddaa> LarstiQ: well, it does not affect users in any way
<ddaa> it's not introducing any functional change, it's just garbage collection
* LarstiQ likes janitorial work
#launchpad 2006-09-08
<ddaa> good night folks
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<sivang> morning mpt 
<imbrandon> cprov-afk, can you ping me when your not afk please 
<cprov> imbrandon: ping ?
<imbrandon> heya cprov
<cprov> imbrandon: hey, what's up ?
<imbrandon> i was wondering about the backport pocket fix, if there was an eta for that to goto production
<imbrandon> as it affects amarok in dapper to fix a pretty botched bug
<imbrandon> ( /me is on the backport team , not just some joe hehe just fyi )
<cprov> imbrandon: uhm, the fix is under review and depends on other major fixes in soyuz, I'd say possibly next tuesday
<imbrandon> sweet, ok , cool was just wondering
<imbrandon> thanks ;)
<cprov> imbrandon: I'll do my best to land it earlier, but not so sure if we can ...
<imbrandon> ok no worries, i just have 10000000000 people bugging me about the amaroki not working and just wondering if there was an "estimate" , heh i wont hold ya to it
<imbrandon> s/amaroki/amarok
<imbrandon> okie i'll let you get back busy again ;) thanks
<cprov> imbrandon: np, I'm enjoying my holiday right now  ;)
<imbrandon> ahhh , dident realize you were on holiday , sorry to bother you ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59440 in malone "Invalid XHTML in bug search form" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59440
<cprov-ZzZ> imbrandon: it wasn't any problem, I'm glad to help, anytime
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59443 in soyuz "Soyuz should send announce messages for backports to different list" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59443
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Developer meeting: Thu 14 Sep, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<jamesh> stub: ping?
<stub> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> stub: would you be able to review the db portions of my jamesh/launchpad/bug-31308 branch, and assign a patch number?
<jamesh> it is a fairly simple field renaming + field addition
<stub> ok
<jamesh> Also, I merged my fixes for the last batch of product-release-finder bugs yesterday.  It'd be useful to know if it succeeds next time on staging
<jamesh> it no longer uses the cache directory, so there is no need to clear it before the run
<stub> jamesh: 31308, fine except I'm moving to using __ instead of just _ as a seperator in index and constraint names, as columns can now contain _ characters. Change this if you can be arsed. patch-67-17-0.sql
<jamesh> thanks
<jamesh> stub: so do you want productseries__import_branch__fk or productseries__import_branch_fk?
<stub> the first
<jamesh> okay
<stub> (its a shitty naming convention, but at least it is a convention and pretty close to standard)
<SteveA> morning
<sabdfl> morning stevea
<SteveA> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> SteveA: will you reply to timp on vilnius?
<SteveA> sabdfl: yes, already did.  I need to check with ddaa, but probably will be 1st week of oct
<Fujitsu> Is support tracker karma really meant to be that valuable!?
<BjornT> Fujitsu: it is that valuable at the moment due to the way we calculate karma (basically each part of launchpad gets their share of karma). it will normalize after more people use the support tracker.
<BjornT> we added karma for the support tracker only a few days ago, that's why not that many people have support tracker karma yet.
<Fujitsu> Yeah, noticed that you only added it recently.
<Fujitsu> Like, people have 620k karma because they filed a request, then modified the description.
<jamesh> Fujitsu: It is now ~ 3 days since the rollout.  Assuming people continue using the support tracker at the same rate, the karma from each individual operation should halve in another 3 days
<jamesh> etc
<Fujitsu> OK, but it actually went up today.
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> BjornT, jamesh, stub: I think using a ceiling in the calculations would be good, to stop crazy amounts of karma appearing when we make changes like this.
<stub> A ceiling in the scaling factor. Would be a trivial change to the karma cache calculator script.
<SteveA> I think it is worth doing.
<SteveA> When people see crazy karma values, even if only for a short while, it devalues the value of karma in their mind.
<SteveA> and unexpected behaviour is always more memorable than expected behaviour
<sabdfl> SteveA: what's the extra apt repo with the bzr-for-lp packages I should add? and does it also have update lp deps packages?
<SteveA> sabdfl: the bzr-for-lp one is specific to bzr.  I originally wanted this to be the "one repo for launchpad developers", but that was taking too long, and we needed the bzr testing.
<SteveA> sabdfl: # testing bzr for launchpad devos
<SteveA> deb http://bazaar-vcs.org/releases/debs/scratchy/ ./
<SteveA> sabdfl: we'll move this to the "one repo for launchpad developers", with the launchpad deps etc., once I've got the place for it from the admins, and coordinated with jbailey about it.
<sabdfl> okdokey, thanks, i'll add it then
<SteveA> I, or stub, or someone also needs to do some work working out exactly what launchpad dependencies packages we need, to meet the needs of developers, and also for deployment on servers.
<SteveA> as this isn't causing a problem right now, I want to put it off until after 1.0
<jamesh> sabdfl: in answer to your question, revision properties are not editable after commit.
<sabdfl> thanks jamesh
<sabdfl> is it possible to set them pre-commit?
<sabdfl> have them cached, and then sealed with the commit?
<jamesh> sabdfl: that's the plan.  I have a patch for that sent to the bazaar list
<jamesh> yay.  productseries branch support merged successfully
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<carlos> danilos: ?
<ddaa> Yay! Python import now blocked on svn borkeness, not always giving utf-8.
<ddaa> Well, mostly. Pysvn not being good at handling server flakiness is also a problem, but it does not appear to be a complete blocker.
<jamesh> ddaa: productseries branch support is merged
<ddaa> okay, sorry for not giving a timely second review
<ddaa> will look at it today
<jamesh> no problem
<jamesh> I removed the uniqueness constraint on ProductSeries.user_branch after discussion with lifeless
<ddaa> anyway, I already explained all my issues on the first mail, then it was up to you.
<jamesh> given that one of its main purposes (making sure importd couldn't import two upstreams into a single branch) doesn't apply
<ddaa> mh... I'm not terribly happy with being lenient by default, but OTOH I do not have a good reason to be strict.
<ddaa> re python-import: actually, I appears to be a bug in the testament code
<ddaa> lifeless: bzr upgrade in rocketfuel soon?
<ddaa> The svn repo adds files like "/python/trunk/Mac/Contrib/PyIDE-src/Scripts/Hack/Remove .pyc files" at this revision
<ddaa> so in Testament.as_text_lines, the expression [line.encode('utf-8') for line in r]  raises UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc2 in position 74: ordinal not in range(128) 
<jordi> carlos: would it be feasible to add the possibility of pregenerating translation tarballs for those products which mark the corresponding option for a template?
<jordi> ie, project foo, with foomain template checks "Pregenerate tarballs" and they get a daily tarball with their contents for that template in a fixed URL
<eo> Hi there, for some reason I can't log into my launchpad account anymore. Unfortunately, fhere is no message telling me why, I just return to the page where I originally pressed the log in button to get to the log in ferm.
<eo> OTOH, the account seems to be active as I'm still able to file bugs by email. Please also note that I'm restricted to text browsers like w3m (preferrably) or lynx - if that's of any relevance to the issue.
<BjornT> eo: do you have cookies enabled?
<eo> BjornT: Yes, I have. In w3m I'm constantly asked to accept "bad cookies" which I finally did, desperately, but in vain.
<BjornT> eo: so it did work when you accepted the cookies?
<eo> BjornT: No, it did not. BTW: I've even tried to reset my password - just in case. But that didn't work either. After shipping off the form with the new password, I still couldn't log in. However, when clicking on the link in my password reset email again, I was informed that the confirmation required had already been received. So, at least part of the reset process must have succeeded.
<stub> carlos, danilos: Can you please attempt to connect to the launchpad_langpack database on carbon from your shell accounts on carbon (psql -d launchpad_langpack -U rosettaadmin )
<BjornT> eo: i see. i don't know exactly what's wrong (and don't have time to look into it now), but i filed bug 59510 about it.
<danilos> stub: sure
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59510 in launchpad "Can't log in with w3m due to bad cookies" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59510 in launchpad "Can't log in with w3m due to bad cookies" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59510
<eo> BjornT: Could you please subscribe Elias Oltmanns <oltmanns@uni-bonn.de> to this bug? Obviously I can't do it myself.
<BjornT> eo: sure. you're now subscribed.
<eo> BjornT: Thanks a lot.
<BjornT> np
<carlos> stub: confirmed, it works
<carlos> stub: Do you have time for a fast meeting?
<carlos> about migrate translations from Dapper to Edgy before Edgy release
<carlos> danilos: ^^^
<carlos> hmmm, I will use email for it or have it after lunch....
<carlos> I didn't see the time...
<carlos> :-)
* carlos -> lunch
<ddaa> BjornT: we really do not need to cgi.escape the output of canonical_url in form error messages?
<ddaa> I thought that href attributes needed to be "entitified" like other HTML.
<BjornT> ddaa: not really. the only characters that would be entitified would be unsafe characters, which should already be encoded to their %XX notation.
<ddaa> Specifically, I was told that & needed to be escaped into &amp; in href.
<ddaa> though most user agents probably degrade sensibly
<ddaa> BjornT: I'm asking because some of my branch code does escape the output of canonical url, and jamesh productseries code does not. So there is a discrepancy.
<ddaa> At least one of those should be fixed.
<BjornT> ddaa: right. & (in the query part) needs to be escaped, so it doesn't hurt to always use cgi.escape for hrefs. otoh, at least currently, canonical_url shouldn't return a url with a query part, so it should be safe not to escape it.
<ddaa> does not sound very future-proof
<BjornT> ddaa: if you want to fix it, make jamesh' code use cgi.escape, i guess it doesn't hurt to be on the safe side.
<ddaa> ack
<ddaa> BjornT: care to bring the issue up on the reviewers meeting. I think it would be nice to have reviewers enforce a specific coding standard for that.
<BjornT> ddaa: sure
<ddaa> Since LP probably needs a global fixup for that problem, and my bag of nitpicks is running low, I'll leave jamesh code alone, though.
<jamesh> ddaa: did my explanation of why validate() can get called without a fully populated data dict make sense to you?
<ddaa> I see the necessity in that.
<ddaa> I'm not really happy about the added complexity that involves for the validate code, but I do not see a way to make it simpler.
<ddaa> jamesh: if you have time, I'd like if you could take that bug. Just remember that a None product is valid, so you need to do: "'product' in data" instead of data.get
<ddaa> otherwise, it's almost trivial
<jamesh> okay
<ddaa> I'm setting up a runner script for your buildbot error reporting now, so I can quickly eyeball if something went queer after the last importd rollout
<ddaa> Thanks to your help, I think we are now running out of critical bugs :)
<jamesh> maybe we'll need to break something critical then
<ddaa> mh... what about tackling some of the High importance bugs instead? :)
<ddaa> And maybe even break some ground with delete-branches!
<ddaa> or importd-ng
<ddaa> it's about time we finish with the boring stuff
<flacoste> salgado: ping
<flacoste> salgado: unping
<Zaxxon> hi need help ... just loaded ubuntu and it can't see my usb wireless card it's a EUB 362 ext any info ??
<malcc> Zaxxon: Try #ubuntu
<Zaxxon> tks
<Spads> am I missing a grand internut mme?
<Spads> I'm missing the right channel, that's for sure.  
<Spads> mcm
<bradb> mpt: I'd be interested to hear your feedback on my ideas in bug 52613.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 52613 in malone ""Duplicate" system is conceptually erroneous" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/52613
* bradb is amazed at how often noun searches on Google hit wikipedia in the top 5
<marcuz> hello, I received the email to confirm my gpg key, but I'm not able to decrypt it ("gpg: error in CRC;"). other encrypted email have to files attached (with MIME application/pgp-encrypted and application/octet-stream), but the one from ubuntu is in cleartext. how can I decrypt it? (client: sylpheed)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59544 in launchpad "Who wants to be a (karma) millionaire?" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59544
<ddaa> bradb: any thought on the discussion in https://launchpad.net/products/bzrk/+bug/56881 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 56881 in bzrk "Not redirected to bzr-gtk" [Untriaged,Fix released]  
<gnomefreak> how do i get a team assigned to a certain type of bug?
<gnomefreak> s/assigned/subscribed
<bradb> ddaa: bug 1095
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1095 in malone "Unnecessarily difficult to find how to change status or reassign a bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1095
* bradb ponders a "political" tag :P
<bradb> gnomefreak: Use the "Subscribe someone else" link on the bug page, in the top left corner.
<bradb> er, /type/ of bug...hmm
<gnomefreak> i got it ty
<bradb> gnomefreak: do you mean all bugs for a specific package, btw? that's different.
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> example https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+bugs
<bradb> gnomefreak: ok. you want https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xgl/+subscribe
<gnomefreak> yeah i got that than subscribed and it gave me the page i gave you :)
<bradb> ok, cool :)
<mdz> bradb: I need a URL to fill in here: "More information about bug tracking in Launchpad can be found at XXX."  What would be a good choice?
<ddaa> mdz: https://help.launchpad.net/BugTrackingHighlights ?
<mdz> ddaa: that looks good, thanks
<gnomefreak> bradb: now that the team is subscribed every memeber should get email when a bug on that is filed?
<bradb> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> ok cool ty :)
#launchpad 2006-09-09
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59584 in malone "When adding an upstream task to a distro bug, product should be pre-populated" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59586 in launchpad "Unable to install Ubuntu" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59586
<mpt> bradb, for your first question, commented
<mpt> bradb, for your second question, Wikipedia has reached a level of coverage such that it is quite common for Weblog authors and other article writers to link any interesting or possibly-unfamiliar term to its Wikipedia article instead of looking for a more informative page. This raises the ranking of those articles.
<luopio> hiya. how do I create a bazaar branch that is synced with a SVN repo daily? where does the repo-address go?
<fyrestrtr> how do I delete a product from launchpad?
<fyrestrtr> lifeless: can you help me with something?
<fyrestrtr> raphink: are you an admin on launchpad? I made a mistake, and I can't find out how to delete a product :(
<raphink> no I'm not fyrestrtr sorry
<onkarshinde> Hi all. I need some help. I want my l10n team to be member of Indian Community team on launchpad. How do I do that?
<funman> hello
<funman> i need to contact an administrator
<funman> i want to close my launchpad account
<funma1> hi
<funma1> i'm looking for a launchpad administrator
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59685 in malone "karma latest actions should name and link to relevant bug/page" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59685
<onkarshinde> I need some help in translation. Can someone guide me?
<funman> i'm looking for an admin
<funman> hem
#launchpad 2006-09-10
<funman> any admin ?
<jay> in launchpad do you file a feature request as a bug report or is there a seperate section that you file feature requests?
<Zaxxon> need help ... how do I login in as admin ??
<Zaxxon> anyone ??
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59745 in malone "Allow filtering of +bugs-text for packages/products" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59745
<Guest87419> hello
<rajakota> hi
<rajakota> hi there
<jdahlin> I created a new product and a bzr branch for it
<jdahlin> is there a way to connect the "trunk" series of the project with the registered branch?
<jamesh> jdahlin: there will be after the next rollout
<LarstiQ> jdahlin: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/31308
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Fix committed]  
<jdahlin> jamesh: is it on staging already?
<jamesh> it works on https://staging.launchpad.net already (although any changes made there will be lost when the db is reloaded each day)
<jdahlin> oh, the bug says that already, nice
<jamesh> currently this is just the DB changes to store the series branch and the UI to change it
<jamesh> we'll add things that use the data later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #59799 in launchpad "home page search box confusion" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/59799
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> i'm creating a team on lp which provide an e17 repository
<Sp4rKy> can i set which packages are on this repository and who maintain them on lp ?
<Burgundavia> Sp4rKy: you want to set the team as the bug contact for e17 in Ubuntu?
<Sp4rKy> hi again Burgundavia :)
<Sp4rKy> yes that's done
<Burgundavia> what else do you want todo?
<Sp4rKy> but i want set the list of packages maintained by each people of the team
<Sp4rKy> like with ubuntu
<Sp4rKy> do you understand ?
<Burgundavia> is there for Ubuntu or antoher distro?
<Sp4rKy> for ubuntu
<Sp4rKy> but packages are not on official ubuntu repositories
<Sp4rKy> or does packages must be in Ubuntu to be added on lp ?
<Burgundavia> no
<Sp4rKy> so how could i added them on lp and link them to their maintainers ?
<Burgundavia> hmm, no idea
<Sp4rKy> :|
<Sp4rKy> do you know someone who could help me ?
<Burgundavia> try the launchpad-users mailing list
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> thx
<Burgundavia> np
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<oohlaf> can any LP admin help with https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2006-September/000608.html
<Sp4rKy> hi raphink 
<raphink> hi Sp4rKy
<Sp4rKy> i'm looking for the way to use bazzar
<Sp4rKy> and i don't understand how i can use it 
<Sp4rKy> i would add a repository which is located on a server (not on my personal computer)
<Sp4rKy> what must i do ?
#launchpad 2007-09-03
<ubotu> New bug: #136870 in malone "Link to bugs from lists of bugs in CVE pages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136870
<BrianB04> Alright, so 2 hours down, around 3 to go:)
<mpt> I wonder what eric_haslehurst's question was
<ubotu> New bug: #136880 in malone "Heading and tabs are broken on bugtrackers page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136880
<thumper> BrianB04: what do you get if you do `bzr log sftp://bbommarito@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bbommarito/rbnews/trunk`?
<ubotu> New bug: #136884 in launchpad-answers "Editing question in unsupported language gives warning about asking a question" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136884
<ubotu> New bug: #136888 in launchpad "We insufficiently discourage people from messing around" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136888
<Hobbsee> another timeout oops.  OOPS-611EZ1
<Hobbsee> bah.  is launchpad really off for maintenence?
<mpt> stub?
<mpt> Launchpad seems to have fallen over
<Hobbsee> well, it's certainly not planned maintainence.  but that planned maintence page could do with some work
<Hobbsee> yeah, keeps timing over - was on edge, in particular
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, production is over, edge seems OK
<xtknight> any scheduled maintenance?  doesn't say so at http://news.launchpad.net/maintenance but i can't access bugs
<aa_> me neither
<Hobbsee> xtknight: try using edge.
<Hobbsee> if you're in the beta testers
<\sh> well, now it should say: s/no planned downtime/system malfunction/
<xtknight> Hobbsee, ah i'm no beta tester
<mpt> xtknight, no, that's a bug in the error page
<Hobbsee> mpt: on that planned maintenence page, any chance you could put the maintenence schedule higher?
<Hobbsee> mpt: like, above what the maintenence is?
<Hobbsee> most people know what maintenence is, and only care about whether LP is supposed to be undergoing it at the current point in time.
<xtknight> yeah obviously it is right now :P
<aa_> Hobbsee: https://edge.launchpad.net, like that?
<Hobbsee> aa_: yes, but you wont be able to sign in if you're not in the beta team
<aa_> I am in the beta team
<aa_> but I am not getting anything back from there either
<xtknight> aa_, timing out?  same here
<aa_> yes
<Hobbsee> oh, meh, that's fallen over too
<Hobbsee> it *was* working
<Tru7h> Hey, how come Launchpad is down?
<xtknight> ;)
<aa_> Tru7h: they are fixing it
<Hobbsee> oh yay, bugmail
<mpt> Tru7h, we don't know at the moment
* aa_ giggles
<Hobbsee> and probably already reported...
<Hobbsee> Thx, i am too late, like ever *g*
<Hobbsee> Sarah Hobbs, is she the SexySarah@Ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Greets from Berlin, Sarah
<Tru7h> Okay.
<Fujitsu> Edge/production seem to be timing out noew... nice.
<mpt> Hobbsee, you're sending yourself fan mail?
<Hobbsee> mpt: no, someone else is sending me that.
<Hobbsee> oh, fricking...
<Hobbsee> i keep forgetting - i cant connect on url's in my bugmail.
<aa_> should we go to sleep, or should we wait?
<Hobbsee> sleep is good, if you're in the correct part of teh world for that
<aa_> I'm in the correct part of the world to nearly wake up :)
<Hobbsee> HAH!
<Hobbsee> is this the day for world internet breakage or something?
<mpt> stub, are you there, or am I going to have to swim to Thailand and knock on your door?
<aa_> but think of all those lonely bugs and branches
<Hobbsee> my bank's down too
<Hobbsee> mpt: go swim.  it could be amusing.
<Hobbsee> mpt: but i would try the phone, first...
<mpt> yeah, I'm getting there
<Hobbsee> ooh, a different error now
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Looks the same to m.
<Fujitsu> *me
<Hobbsee> a "disconnection error"
<Fujitsu> From Pound, presumably... hm.
<Adlai> Is launchpad supposed to be down right now?  There's no scheduled maintenance on the news page.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is down, people are investigating |  Current version: 1.1.8 | Next developer meeting: Thu 30 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Adlai> neato
<Fujitsu> Adlai: Something is broken now, yes.
<mpt> No answer from stub
<Fujitsu> Nice.
<aa_> so... any of the launchpad devs going to be at Pycon UK ?
<Fujitsu> Bwahah.
<Hobbsee> heh
<thumper> aa_: yes
<thumper> aa_: unfortunately not me
<Fujitsu> Hm, 330ms pings to launchpad.net.
<thumper> aa_: but I know that mwhudson will be
<thumper> aa_: and I'd expect more to get there
<aa_> I am quite excited, I have never been to one of these things :)
* ajmitch wouldn't mind going
* Fujitsu isn't sure why anyone would mind going.
<thumper> Fujitsu: drinking and socialising
<thumper> oh, and some python stuff
<Fujitsu> Drinking/socialising/python are bad things!?
<aa_> only when performed simultaneously
* Fujitsu can write some pretty horrible Python at 4am, so doesn't really want imagine drunk-Python.
<Fujitsu> s/want/want to/
<Fujitsu> I can't think.
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is down, we're investigating - use staging.launchpad.net for *read-only* access | Next developer meeting: Thu 30 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ubotu> New bug: #136897 in malone "CVE list is ugly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136897
<aa_> nice one guys
* ..[topic/#launchpad:elmo] : Next developer meeting: Thu 30 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<soren> Is there an ETA on https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/134567/ ?  If it's just a day or two, I won't bother working aroung it..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134567 in soyuz "having a debian/copyright should not be a requirement" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Fujitsu> soren: It'll be fixed when 1.1.9 is released, ie. the 19th.
<Fujitsu> Unless a bug is Critical, it won't be before the next release.
<soren> Fujitsu: Oh, ok. And releases are always on the third Wednesday of the month or something like that?
<Fujitsu> soren: Not entirely sure.. the next few are scheduled, so you could check.
<soren> Fujitsu: Where?
<Fujitsu> soren: https://launchpad.net/{launchpad,malone,soyuz,launchpad-{answers,bazaar}}/+milestone/1.1.x
<Fujitsu> It should be the same for all the projects, I think.
<soren> Fujitsu: Oh, I see. Thanks.
<elmargol> I requested some time ago access to launchpad-beta-testers on dogfood. No response yet :(
<Fujitsu> elmargol: We haven't been using dogfood for like 4 days now.
* Fujitsu attacks bug #88611
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88611 in soyuz "Only one PPA per user" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88611 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<elmargol> Fujitsu: I like to try PPA out :( and being in this group is a dependency :(
<soren> elmargol: No, it's not anymore.
<Fujitsu> soren: Yes it is... it's still in beta, just on the production server.
<soren> Fujitsu: Oh, really? I thought it went public already.
<elmargol> The Personal Package Archives feature is currently in beta. Before you create your PPA, you need to: 
<elmargol>  be a member of the Launchpad Beta Testers team. Find out how to join the team.
<Fujitsu> I don't believe so.
<Fujitsu> soren: Why exactly are you uploading things without debian/copyright, anyway?
<soren> Fujitsu: Because the build system creates it.
<Fujitsu> Eww...
<soren> elmargol: What's your lp username?
<elmargol> elmargol
<Fujitsu> What's wrong with having the source copyright in the source?
<soren> https://launchpad.net/~elmargol/+archive
<soren> elmargol: You seem to have a PPA?
<fabbione> Fujitsu, soren: debian/copyright is mandatory 
<soren> Fujitsu: When building php5, it takes a header and contatenates it with a few other license files and sticks that into debian/copyright.
<soren> fabbione: YEs, in the resulting package.
<Fujitsu> fabbione: I would have thought so, yeah.
<fabbione> soren: no, also in the source package.
<Fujitsu> Mhm.
<fabbione> soren: do you have any reference that says otherwise?
<Fujitsu> Otherwise they get hastily rejected and die.
<soren> fabbione: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-dpkgcopyright
<Fujitsu> `A copy of the file which will be installed in /usr/share/doc/package/copyright should be in debian/copyright in the source package.'
<soren> fabbione: Only the heading mentions debian/copyright.
<Fujitsu> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-docs.html#s-copyrightfile
<fabbione> soren: you lose :)
<soren> Fujitsu: ?!?!?? Where does it say that? I can't spot it?
<fabbione> soren: right in the middle...
<fabbione> soren: of 12.5
<Fujitsu> soren: A page linked from what you linked.
<soren> It says "should".
<soren> Not "must".
* Fujitsu grumbles.
<fabbione> soren: feh.. do you really plan to go to jail? :P
<Fujitsu> I've seen sources construct debian/copyright while building the source, but never when building binaries.
<soren> fabbione: Hey, I didn't invent this shit :)
<fabbione> soren: no but you are trying to play very smart from a "must"/"should"
<fabbione> soren: if you want my honest opinion, you better keep debian/copyright around in the source as single reference point
<ubotu> New bug: #136935 in launchpad-bazaar "Bad grammar in branch mirroring error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136935
<soren> fabbione: Again: I'm not the one doing it. I just don't want to carry around a major delta to the php5 package just to keep soyuz happy about something which might be frowned upon, but actually is allowed by policy.
<fabbione> soren: you are always at fault :P
<soren> Doh.. Yeah, it feels that way sometimes. :)
<Fujitsu> For another thing, that's Debian policy, and I'm sure the archive admins will redefine it if necessary, or that check wouldn't exist.
<soren> Fujitsu: Then they should have rejected the bug rather than assign it to cprov :)
<Fujitsu> Hm, and it was seb128 that filed it.
<soren> Heh.. Yeah.
<soren> Whatever, I'll remove the '-rm debian/copyright' from the clean target. That should make everyone (except me) happy.
<ubotu> New bug: #136937 in malone "Cannot file a private bug on the web UI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136937
<soren> mpt: Oh... that explains part of the bug privacy issue we discussed last night
<soren> mpt: Where "last night" is 7-8 hours ago.
<soren> mpt: If you can't mark it private from the start, the automatic subscriptions are applied (bug contacts and such) and they don't get removed when marking it private.
<Fujitsu> soren: I thought marking it as private removed implicit subscriptions..
<soren> Fujitsu: Oh, that may be. I've never tried it :)
* Fujitsu curses staging for OOPSing/timing-out on every second page.
<Fujitsu> Hm, that's a bit odd, the bug contact gets turned into an explicit subscriber. That's pretty damn useless.
<ubotu> New bug: #136939 in launchpad-bazaar "Automatically adjust branch mirror frequency based on commit frequency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136939
<mpt> soren, the official method is to mark it as a security vulnerability, which automatically marks it as private, and then to change it to be still-private-but-not-a-security-vulnerability-any-more afterwards
<Hobbsee> yay, LP is back!
<mpt> LP has been back for nearly 3 hours...
<Fujitsu> mpt: You, as a NZer, should know that LP sometimes takes that long to load :P
<Hobbsee> mpt: sure, but i've been offline :)
<jml> mpt: that's official?
<mdke> mpt: heh - I've just made a change to the wiki, and get the "authentication database unavailable" error message even though it's let me make the changes...
<mpt> jml, official as in the result of the discussion with kiko and BjornT about how to end up with only one checkbox on the report-a-bug page
<mpt> I think probably it would be better to have an expandable section containing a privacy checkbox, a security checkbox, a tags field, and maybe an assignee field
<mpt> oh, and an attachment field :-)
<jml> mpt: the "complicated" bug filing form should probably have all of these things.
<mpt> I also think we should not have a "complicated" bug "filing" form
<mpt> but that's another story
<jml> mpt: :)
<jml> mpt: I'm inclined to agree.
<jml> mpt: I guess what I mean is that adding a privacy checkbox to the complicated form is in keeping with the currently demonstrated bug-filing UI principles (however misguided they might be) and is a fairly small change.
<mpt> yes
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> I forgot the proper way of doing it again, what is the proper way of making a team 'obsolete' in LP?
<carlos> jtv, danilos: hi
<danilos> carlos: hi
<ubotu> New bug: #136960 in soyuz "Commercial (partner) archive should allow uploads to the release pocket for a distroseries in a stable state." [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136960
<iwj> Was there something wrong with Launchpad between 0346 and 0406 UTC this morning ?
<mpt> iwj, yes
<mpt> more precisely, between 0328 and 0406
<iwj> OK.  (I need to improve the error reporting in my screenscraper I think.)
<iwj> Just so long as you knew about it.
* carlos -> lunch
<BrianB04> Good morning launchpaders
<TheKing> Guys, I have a question.
<soren> You have no idea how tempting it is to give you a link to https://answers.launchpad.net/
<soren> Oh, look. I did it anyway.
<soren> :)
<TheKing> It says I can't sign up because there is maintenance, but when I check on http://news.launchpad.net/maintenance, it says there is no scheduled maintenances.
<soren> Just kidding, of course :)
<TheKing> Never mind.
<BrianB04> Me'sa think you insulted him:)
<kiko> but is it really on maintenence?
<BrianB04> I am logged in, haven't had any issues today.
<ubotu> New bug: #136507 in update-manager (main) "upgrading from feisty to gutsy, upgrade-manager -d tries to retrieve commercial packages (dup-of: 133474)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136507
<sander_m> Hello. Is something up with the launchpad-users mailinglist? I sent a message a few days ago but I got "help for moderator approval" but no reaction so far. However, I didn't get *any* launchpad-users mail over the last few days, and looking at the online archives there had been nothing since the 30th.
<radix> sander_m: I just got some stuff this morning I think
<mwhudson> sander_m: are you sure you're subscribed with the address you think you're subscribed with?
<mwhudson> i've seen some posts to the list in the last few days
<sander_m> Yup. I got the confirmation e-mail and welcome e-mail correctly
<sander_m> One thing: I did switch hosts (and thus DNS) over the weekend. Does the list already stop mailing after one or two bounces?
<ubotu> New bug: #131519 in update-manager (main) "Broken upgrade to Gutsy Tribe 4 (dup-of: 133474)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131519
<Lure> hi, just started to use ppa - great to have this feature!
<Lure> how can I remove package in my ppa?
<kiko> Lure, you can't yet -- you will be able to in about 3 weeks.
<Lure> kiko: ok, but new upload of newer version will automatically remove old package, right?
<kiko> Lure, it won't, but it doesn't matter -- apt does the right thing.
<Lure> kiko: ok, good enough for now - just that I know the limitations and how to use it
<kiko> Lure, it's coming along, superseding and removals -- we just didn't want to block the release on it.
<Lure> kiko: maybe you should modify quick-guide as it states "Packages will remain published until either you remove them yourself, or you supersede them with newer versions, or the underlying release of Ubuntu against which they were built becomes obsolete and unmaintained." which is a bit misleading
<kiko> Lure, well, it will be correct as of late-September :) 
<kiko> that's why it hasn't been updated yet.
<Lure> kiko: fine with me (if you don;'t mind questions like mine) ;-)
<kiko> Lure, I like to know who's using launchpad (and who cares too :-)
<Lure> kiko: ;-)
<stgraber> any LP admin around ?
<kiko> yes!
<stgraber> I would like the isotesting-tracker project to be renamed to qa-tracker as it'll not be used to test ISO only but also hardware, software, ...
<kiko> stgraber, hang on.
* tonyyarusso waits for mrevell to read his reply e-mail so he can join -beta-testers
<kiko> stgraber, is it for Ubuntu?
<stgraber> it's the ubuntu QA tracker yes
<stgraber> got to go, will be back in a moment
<kiko> stgraber, so can it be ubuntu-qa-tracker?
<kiko> stgraber, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-tracker
<yml> hello launchpaders,
<kiko> hello yml 
<yml> I am still trying to get my complete workflow of development flowing with launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #137072 in launchpad "IntegrityError when marking a project with no bug contact as private-bugs-by-default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137072
<yml> I beleive I reach on of the final step of the loop. I am trying to push my branch from a remote host to launchpad.net.
<yml> I am getting this error message:
<yml> yml@ssh1:~/workspace$ bzr push "sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/survey/main-yui"Could not create directory '/home/yml/.ssh'.Permission denied (publickey).bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net;
<yml> Does this make sense to someone?
<yml> I do not understand why bzr is trying to create this directory /home/yml/.ssh
<yml> my key is located in /home/yml/www/.ssh
<stgraber> kiko: thanks
<kiko> yml, hang on, I'm on the phone -- but ask on #bzr first
<yml> I have already post something there.
<yml> :)
<BrianB04> How often are mirrors updated? Like, if I push changes to a branch hosted on Launchpad, when will that get checked again for changes?
<kiko> it's pretty frequent. mwh, ddaa?
<ddaa> Should happen within 3 minutes.
<ddaa> There was a race condition recently that caused it to take up to a day sometimes. Not sure when it was fixed.
<BrianB04> It hasn't been, it seems:)
<ddaa> Here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/129682
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129682 in launchpad-bazaar "some upload branches fail to be mirrored promptly" [Medium,Incomplete]   - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<ddaa> the bug is still open
<ddaa> the branch will be mirrored anyway after one day
<ubotu> New bug: #137083 in malone "Broken test uses 'nopriv' user in pagetests/initial-bug-contacts/15-set-package-bug-contact.txt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137083
<ubotu> New bug: #137091 in rosetta "Spanish Translation error in "Trucos y Consejos" on Konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137091
<BrianB04> Supposedly, The 18th or 19th of this month 1.1.9 gets pushed out, and that fixes it.
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> With some luck that will be fixed in 1.1.9, yes.
<kiko> well, the bug needs to be fixed by then! :)
<kiko> BrianB04, send jml some pizza
<ddaa> kiko: the problem is that we do not have the diagnostic data to fix the bug.
<kiko> ddaa, maybe BrianB04 can help you there?
<kiko> or maybe I can
<ddaa> when fixing another bug (bug 74031) a race condition was found and fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74031 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror pull frequency should be more transparent" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74031 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<ddaa> there's a reasonable chance that the problem will be fixed in 1.1.9
<ddaa> kiko: I do not think either of you can help, it's a transient problem involving multiple moving parts
<kiko> ddaa, is increased logging somewhere useful?
<ddaa> nope
<ddaa> the logging code is not there in the first place
<ddaa> kiko: jml is the one who looked into this
<ddaa> I just know the overall issue, and I know it's a kind of problem we try prevent in the new code import system with the event journal stuff.
<ddaa> IMO, logging is not even the right answer.
<ddaa> the problem is more about how multiple subsystems interacts on the same objects.
<moquist> how can I become a beta tester? I want to get my PPA working.
<LaserJock> kiko: can you do that ^^ ? pretty please :-)
<moquist> I've activated my PPA but when I upload sources the reply email says "Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution."
<kiko> LaserJock, is he an ubuntero?
<kiko> moquist, do you vouch not to post screenshots and to use a true name as your display name?
<moquist> Yes.
<LaserJock> kiko: don't worry, I know where he lives, roughly. ;-)
<moquist> "Ubuntero:  Yes "
* moquist guesses kiko had already answered that question
<moquist> display name is changed.
<kiko> moquist, I didn't recognize you from your IRC nick! :)
<moquist> I'll just, er, continue not posting screenshots. :)
<kiko> jesus
<kiko> added!
<moquist> kiko: Oh; NP. Hi. :)
<kiko> sorry bout that
<moquist> again; np. :)
<moquist> Has there been a problem with people posting screenshots, apparently?
<kiko> well..
<moquist> kiko: thanks
<kiko> mark wanted the 1.0 UI to be kept secret until the day it was released
<kiko> and though there were some leaks
<kiko> it was nice to release in a big bang
<moquist> Ohhhhh. Right.
<kiko> I think there is less value in this now that 1.0 is out
<kiko> but that's the stated policy and I better keep to it until we all agree to change it :)
<moquist> sure
<moquist> PPA keeps rejecting me with "Unable to find distroseries: unstable/Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution." Here is my debian/control file: http://n01se.net/paste/730?pretty=yes
<kiko> moquist, where are you uploading to?
<moquist> Seems more likely to be a problem with my .dput.cf: http://n01se.net/paste/wSG?pretty=yes
<moquist> kiko: right
<kiko> moquist, what an odd error message. 
<kiko> unstable?
<kiko> moquist, could your changes file or DSC not be amiss?
<moquist> Could be... I'm building the source package with "dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -k889906F3" and I'm able to pbuilder a .deb out of it, and that installs fine for me.
<moquist> But I'm new to packaging in general, so I really don't know what might be broken.
<moquist> kiko: Oh - are you wondering about "Distribution: unstable" in my changes file?
<kiko> yes.
<kiko> that's wrong. :)
<moquist> OK. It should say 'gutsy' there. GOt it.
* moquist was just now looking at another package's changelog
<kiko> otherwise we have no way of knowing who you're trying to build against.
<moquist> Yep.
<moquist> If I put 'feisty' there, will people have any trouble using my PPA on gutsy systems?
<kiko> it will build and publish against feisty, moquist.
<kiko> so you need to do separate uploads for each release.
<moquist> OK. I still need to get a handle on how to conveniently manage source files for multiple releases.
<kiko> I think it can actually be the same source
<moquist> Right...I could move debian/ dirs around, I suppose.
<kiko> you can override by uploading to ~moquist/ubuntu/gutsy
<kiko> you can override by uploading to ~moquist/ubuntu/feisty
<kiko> wow, cnp action gone totally wrong there!
<moquist> Oh - that sounds lots easier. I could just have ppa-gutsy and ppa-feisty in my .dput.cf, and upload twice.
<ubotu> New bug: #137123 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS editing team branch subscription" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137123
<yml> I am back I spend sometime trying to fix my pb with the guys on #bzr 
<yml> but unfortunatly without any success
<kiko> yml, so what's happening?
<yml> I am still trying to bzr push to my launchpad account but for some reason the system try to write in a directy where it does not have access 
<kiko> moquist, yeah, you sure could.
<kiko> yml, what is bzr trying to write to?
<yml> yml@ssh1:~/workspace$ bzr push "sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/survey/main-yui"Could not create directory '/home/yml/.ssh'.Permission denied (publickey).bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net;
<yml> It is not related to bazaar it is ssh that try to write  '/home/yml/.ssh'
<kiko> yml, and why can't it write to /home/ymkl on your local directory?
<yml> /home/yml is not ~
<kiko> err /home/yml
<kiko> oh?
<yml> ~ is /home/yml/www
<kiko> so cd ~ does exactly that?
<kiko> yml, and echo $HOME?
<yml> kiyml@ssh1:~/workspace$ cd ~yml@ssh1:~$ pwd/home/yml/www
<kiko> yml, and echo $HOME?
<yml> yml@ssh1:~$ echo $HOME/home/yml/www
<kiko> and sftp yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net ?
<yml> The funny thing is that all the application understand this except ssh
<kiko> it's quite odd indeed
<yml> this drive me crazy for the last 3 days
<kiko> as if ssh wasn't respecting $HOME
<yml> yml@ssh1:~$ sftp yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.netConnecting to bazaar.launchpad.net...Could not create directory '/home/yml/.ssh'.Permission denied (publickey).Couldn't read packet: Connection reset by peer
<yml> same thing with -v: http://dpaste.com/18508/
<yml> kiko, yes exactly
<kiko> count it be somehow related to PermitUserEnvironment?
<kiko> yml, do you have an /etc/ssh/ssh_config?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> morning mpt 
<yml> yes there is one but it is control by my provider I cannot modify it 
<kiko> yml, can I see it though?
<kiko> or is it not readable?
<yml> kiko : what is the equivalent of ctrl + a  and ctrl +c with VI
<yml> then I can paste it somewhere
<kiko> hmmm
<yml> fyi, nano is also available?
<kiko> you select with the left button and paste with the middle?
<yml> yes this is torture
<yml> I am going to try this in multiple times
<kiko> just copy it into your homedir and you can then give me a link to it
<kiko-afk> yml, email me at kiko@async.com.br
<yml> kiko what should I email you?
<yml> the content of the file?
<ubotu> New bug: #137140 in malone "Oops linking cve entry to a bug report that had the bug target modified" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137140
<moquist> PPA tells me "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive/Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<moquist> But the only file listed in .dsc is xterminator_0.1-1.tar.gz, the md5sum in .dsc is correct, and xterminator_0.1-1.tar.gz is being uploaded when I dput. I previously uploaded with changelog specifying 'feisty', and now I've chagned that to gutsy and am trying to upload again.
<Fujitsu> moquist: It means that you changed the .orig.tar.gz since the last upload, without changing the version.
<ajmitch> in this case it's packaged natively, with a debian revision
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Ah, right, I didn't bother to look much further than the error.
<ajmitch> same cause, no change of version
<Fujitsu> Hum, true. /me hides.
<ajmitch> early morning
<Fujitsu> Hah.
<Lure> is it possible that ppa xen for amd64 has wrong time (compared from i386)?
<Lure> otherwise it is hard to explain this failure on amd64 for build that started almost at the same time as i386
<Lure> https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive/+builds?build_text=kdepim&build_state=all
<Lure> btw, "Announcing to gutsy-changes@lists.ubuntu.com" at the end of ppa accepted mail got me scared for a second ;-)
<Lure> I have though I uploaded to main by accident (even though I am not core-dev) ;-)
* Lure -> bed
#launchpad 2007-09-04
<pwnguin> hey, uh, how long do it take to go from uploading to a ppa and having an entry in build status?
<pwnguin> ah, apparently i need to be part of the launchpad-beta-testers team to upload =/
<moquist> pwnguin: yes
<pwnguin> well, that didnt seem nessecary to "activate" my ppa
<moquist> Yeah, I know. I went through the same process today.
<pwnguin> heh
<moquist> If you politely bug kiko (or another LP dev?) and you promise to behave, you can probably become a beta tester.
<moquist> Fujitsu: ah! Great. Makes perfect sense.
<pwnguin> well, it's nothing serious. im blocked at the moment by a compiler author who decided to break his language
<pwnguin> i figured in the meanwhile, i should try uploading hello world to my ppa
<moquist> Fujitsu: But I don't think I *have* changed the orig.tar.gz. I could bump the version, but, well, it hasn't changed.
<moquist> Fujitsu: OK, I guess I changed 'feisty' to 'gutsy' in changelog, and I tried to upload it to ppa...moquist/ubuntu/gutsy instead of ppa...moquist/ubuntu/feisty. Apparently it's not happy with the changelog change... but merely changing the incoming= line in dput.cf didn't make an upload to gutsy happy when changelog still said "feisty".
* moquist hopes that made some sense.
<moquist> I want the same package, same version to be available for feisty & gutsy. I don't understand how I'm supposed to do that.
<LaserJock> was it a native package?
<moquist> yes.
<LaserJock> that could be the problem
<moquist> I don't understand.
<LaserJock> well, I don't know how well LP handles the native packages
<moquist> Really? Oy. Well, this is beta.
<LaserJock> and with a native package when you bump the version you get a new tar.gz
<LaserJock> kinda like getting a new .orig.tar.gz
<ubotu> New bug: #137185 in soyuz "Builds fail due to timestamp differences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137185
<RAOF> Hey, there's my bug :)
<ajmitch> what, filed a few hours ago?
<RAOF> No, 15 mins or so.  Ubotu's lightning fast.
<RAOF> Ugh.
* RAOF just gets it.
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> thumper: ping
<thumper> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> could I impose on you to run the reviewer meeting this arvo?
<lifeless> I need to be running out right then
<thumper> lifeless: I was going to tell you I couldn't actually make tonights one :(
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> perhaps we cancel
<thumper> perhaps
<thumper> is jamesh around?
<lifeless> no
<thumper> so who would be there?
<lifeless> BjornT and spiv; if bjorn is back from sprint
<thumper> lifeless: I say cancel
<thumper> skip a week
<lifeless> hopefully I aven't just given people their own branches
<lifeless> when do I get automated allocation per favour
<ubotu> New bug: #137198 in launchpad "PPA should not close bugs on upload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137198
<keir> is it still possible to host bzr branches on launchpad?
<keir> i can't figure out how to do this, even though i have another project which i've previously set up a launchpad-hosted branch!
<keir> (though that was months ago)
<RAOF> Yes
<keir> how?
<RAOF> You can just bzr push sftp://lpnick@bazaar.launchpad.net/~lpnick/project/branchname
<keir> i only see the ability to register branches, but not create ones hosted on launchpad
<keir> this should be made very, very clear when you register the project
<keir> or when you are looking at the 'trunk' page 
<keir> it should just say 'to add to trun, bzr push ....'
<RAOF> I only use launchpad, I don't develop it.  If you think the layout could be better, please file a bug :)
<jml> I think there's already a bug about this.
<mpt> keir, https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch
<mpt> That page could do with some interactivity
<keir> even linking to it from the 'register a branch' page would do
<keir> or better yet, put it as a link on the sidebar
<mpt> keir, would you believe that it is?
<mpt> It's inside the "Help" tab
<keir> gah! i searched for 10 mins before asking in here
<keir> is it possible to push branches that don't have a project?
<spiv> keir: you can use "+junk" as the project if you want
<spiv> Which is useful for prototypes and things that aren't really fully-formed projects yet.
<spiv> (You can always move the branch into a project later if it does grow into a real project with bugs, translations, etc)
<mpt> bug 128828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128828 in launchpad-bazaar "It should be obvious how to upload a branch" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128828 - Assigned to Tim Penhey (thumper)
<carlos> morning
<soren> Codebrowse seems to be acting up: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~shawarma/ubuntu-dev-tools/submittodebian
<soren> I just see the first three lines of an HTTP response.
<thumper> mwhudson: ^^^
<mwhudson> uh
<mwhudson> that's pretty funky
<soren> Sure is.
<soren> Doubly so, in fact.
<soren> I get a proper HTTP response whose body is a broken HTTP response (there response code and such is missing from it).
<mwhudson> well, loggerhead is proxied behing apache
<soren> mwhudson: I wouldn't be suprised if Apache would act that way if the backend's HTTP response string is broken like that..
<mwhudson> so i guess that loggerhead is given broken output and apache is going wtf!?
<soren> mwhudson: Yeah, and just forwarding the entire response (not proxying the headers and all that jazz).
<mwhudson> http://rafb.net/p/x8hHnn29.html
<mwhudson> i really like cherrypy, it never gives me any grief
<mwhudson> (note: may be a lie)
<mwhudson> oof
<soren> mwhudson: Odd. I don't have a linefeed between the HTTP/1.1 line and the Date: line.
<mwhudson> maybe \n \r\n confusion?
<soren> mwhudson: Possibly.
<soren> http://rafb.net/p/6kDfXg70.html
<mwhudson> apache being strange then
<mwhudson> i don't understand why apache is giving a 200 rather than a 50x here
<soren> I just tested this..
<soren> if Apache receives an invalid response from the backend, it seems to just send it back to the client as the body of the response.
<mwhudson> huh
<mwhudson> it's not that lenient for cgis, is it?
<soren> ProxyBadHeader looks interesting..
<soren> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_proxy.html
<soren> It claims the default is "IsError", but it's acting as if it was "StartBody".
<soren> mwhudson: I
<mwhudson> anyway, i think i know what the root cause is
<mwhudson> but i don't know why it's provoking such a broken response
<soren> mwhudson: Yeah, the backend is clearly acting weird, too, but apache should be giving 502 responses.
<mwhudson> layers of brokeness :)
<mwhudson> there's a data file on the machine that's in a broken format (don't know why)
<mwhudson> this is breaking url traversal in loggerhead (this is easy enough to understand)
<mwhudson> this is causing cherrypy to give a utterly broken http response (don't know why)
<mwhudson> and apache is also being a bit strange (you seem to be doing better here than me)
<soren> Your apache is doing the same as mine in a situation like that, so at least it's reproducable.
<soren> I'm filing a bug right now.
<mwhudson> cool
* mwhudson puts his cowboy boots on
<mwhudson> soren: ok, codebrowse is back
<soren> mwhudson: Cool. Thanks.
<mwhudson> soren: did you file your apache bug?
<mwhudson> soren: also does "ProxyBadHeader IsError" actually work as expected?
<mwhudson> i'd get the sysadmins to put that in the config if so
<tonyyarusso> How much delay is normal between a dput and a package showing up in any state on your PPA?
<tonyyarusso> Ohp, nvm - there it is
<tonyyarusso> ....with the wrong component listed
<tonyyarusso> (my fault)
<huats> Does anybody can help me bit to use ppa ?
<huats> I've followed https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart but I still have some questions..
<Hobbsee> shoot
<huats> Hobbsee: ok, on that page it says to upload the signed sources  a file XXX_dsource.changes but I only have _source.changes.... Is it a pb ?
<Hobbsee> huats: looks like a typo.
<huats> Hobbsee: ok
<Hobbsee> source_changes is fine
<Hobbsee> huats: as long as it doesnt say i386.changes, or simiilar
<huats> ok, other point : it says (Step4)  to use "in debian/control,  the syntax Section: universe/devel"... Does it means I have to change the current one I have in the debian/control (it is "games")
<Hobbsee> if you want it to go in universe, you have to use universe/games, yes
<huats> ok
<huats> Hobbsee:  that was a bit unclear, but right now I think I understood... thanks
<Hobbsee> no problem
<Hobbsee> it's kind of written for packagers, yes.
<Hobbsee> as in, ones who tend to know a bit about hte ubuntu archive
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Are you familiar with how to get things built for edgy, dapper, and feisty?  I read a ML post that seemed plausible - testing that now.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: yes.  distro in the changelog
<Hobbsee> or at least, that's the way it works for upload.ubuntu.com, so tha'ts the way it should work for ppa
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: hrm, ok.  The thing I saw was a modification to dput config.
<tonyyarusso> Really wish there was a way to delete things too...
<Hobbsee> ah yes.  that will probably work as wlel
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I changed the versioning scheme when I better understood how it should be, but my new one is marked "PendingRemoval" because the previous one was "higher".
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: right, yeah
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: How can I fix that/
<tonyyarusso> ?
<Hobbsee> er, epoch, i guess.
<Hobbsee> or just bump the version number.  ie, 0.57~really0.56
<tonyyarusso> wow, ugly hack
<tonyyarusso> :(
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~/Desktop$ dpkg --compare-versions 0.57~really0.56 lt 0.57 && echo true
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> both are ugly, yes.
<Hobbsee> one's a more long term solution than the other
<tonyyarusso> How long until deletion is supported?  Three weeks or so?
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~/Desktop$ dpkg --compare-versions 0.57~really0.56 gt 0.56 && echo true
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> no idea, but people will have downloaded your packages now, remember
<Hobbsee> you cant rely on deletion
<tonyyarusso> Nobody's downloaded it yet, that's why I'd like to fix it now.
<tonyyarusso> Can a LP admin manually remove things?
* tonyyarusso wonders why a delete button wasn't included originally, but doesn't know the ins and outs
<Hobbsee> yes, and i think they were adding a delete.
<Hobbsee> eventually
<Hobbsee> it's all a WIP, remember
<tonyyarusso> of course
<tonyyarusso> I'm just amused that such a simple feature is still pending :P
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: The PendingRemoval one won't even be built, will it?
<Hobbsee> unsure, i dont know the innards of soyuz
<Kuhrscher> Hmm, is definitively nobody willing to do this little favor for us translators: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-August/001903.html
<Kuhrscher> :(
<tonyyarusso> odd
<tonyyarusso> So I uploaded for feisty, then tried for dapper, and got "This sourcepackagerelease is already accepted in dapper.", but it's not.
<ubotu> New bug: #137275 in launchpad "The help for product release implies RSS is available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137275
<tonyyarusso> kiko: do you have a moment to answer some PPA questions?
<kiko> tonyyarusso, I might if they are easy. :)
<tonyyarusso> heh
<tonyyarusso> kiko: 1) is it possible for LP admins to manually remove uploads even though we don't have an end user interface for doing so yet?  2) How does one get a package built for dapper, edgy, and feisty?  (it's been rejecting what I've tried)
<kiko> tonyyarusso, 1) not yet, but in 1.1.9 it will. 2) you don't right now, but if you complain loud enough we might consider adding support for it (I think the chroots are the problem. or something else. I'm still waking up :)
<tonyyarusso> kiko: Oh....sad
<kiko> I thought that was all good news!
<tonyyarusso> Well, long-term it is - for this week it's not
<tonyyarusso> kiko: I know you can get things built for a different release, since I just had one done for feisty instead of gutsy, so it doesn't seem like a technical limitation - it just won't let you build the same package on more than one.
<tonyyarusso> (without doing weird stuff with the version naming)
<elmo> tonyyarusso: you have to do weird version stuff
<elmo> tonyyarusso: compiling for dapper gets you a very different package to compiling for gutsy
<elmo> so you can't just use the same version number
<tonyyarusso> elmo: Shouldn't the syntax of the line used for my PPA in a user's apt/sources.list take care of which one they get, since that specifies the release?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: uh, of course it wont.
<elmo> (because that would lead to files with the same filename but different contents which is a) evil and wrong, b) confuses the hell out of apt)
<elmo> arguably soyuz could recompile your uploads for different suites and change the version on the fly for you
<elmo> but I think that should be on demand, not a default thing
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<elmo> it's rare for the build-depends to even work across dapper -> gutsy, unless the package has specifically been made with that kind of 'backporting' in mind
<tonyyarusso> true
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: because things are dumped into pool/<letter>/<packagename>/, with no difference in version name.
<tonyyarusso> elmo: so what is the recommended weird version stuff?
<tonyyarusso> I suppose it would need to be something that would accomodate dist-upgrades within the PPA as well as additions of it officially into the Ubuntu repos.
<elmo> tonyyarusso: err, I'm not sure what current practice is - I've seen various schemes, mostly appending .n.nn (e.g. .6.06 or .6.10) etc. to the base version
<tonyyarusso> elmo: presumably after the ~ppa1 though, as in ~ppa1.6.06, so that any in-repo inclusion would override it?
<elmo> tonyyarusso: sure, I guess
<Daviey> elmo: I'm trying to get hold of you in #canonical-sysadmin ;)
<Odd_Bloke> Hey guys, we're working on a library in a number of different languages ATM.  Is the best way to represent this within LP as a project group with a separate project for each of the implementations?
<ro_bin> i forgot my e-mail address that i have been registered to the launchpad, can you help me?
<intellectronica> ro_bin, do you mean you forgot which email you used?
<intellectronica> Odd_Bloke: sounds like a good idea, but I guess it also depends on the structure of your team and project
<intellectronica> Odd_Bloke: if all the work is done together and by the same people, many projects just use the same project / repository, but if you really have the same kind of division within your project then using project groups might make sense
<Odd_Bloke> intellectronica: We've mostly had one or two people do all the work for each language...
<intellectronica> Odd_Bloke: and how do they use SCM? do they all have access to a central repository or do you use a distribued system like bzr or the equivalent?
<intellectronica> Odd_Bloke: are you planning on using code hosting for your project, or do just import your current repository from svn or cvs?
<intellectronica> Odd_Bloke: basically (and that's my personal opinion, i'll still try to ask around and see if there are official guidelines) I think that one project, with many branches, would be enough for a library, but it really depends on how you manage (or plan to manage) your project
<Odd_Bloke> intellectronica: Currently we all use a single SVN repo, which would be mirrored in the short term.  Hopefully we'll migrate to bzr at some point, but I don't know when that point will be.  How would the assignment of bugs to different implementations work if all of them were just branches in the same project?
<intellectronica> Odd_Bloke: bug assignment will all be in the same project, but if you use bzr branches (even if only for development and then you merge them into your main svn repo) you can associate a branch with a bug, to show that this particular branch has the changes for fixing the bug
<kiko> ro_bin, yes. register with another email address and tell me what the original user was.
<jkakar> Is there a way to include the assignee in the bug list?  I'm trying to survey a list of bugs and determine (A) who's doing them and (B) if they unassigned.  The milestone view does this, but these particular bugs aren't in a milestone yet.
<kiko> jkakar, not currently, no.
<jkakar> kiko: Do you know if there's a bug filed about that?
<Lure> amd64 ppa build fails due to time of files in package http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9119962/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.kdepim_4:3.5.7enterprise20070904-0ubuntu1~ppa~lure1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<kiko> jkakar, mmmmm MAYBE.
<Lure> i386 seems to be ok
<jkakar> kiko: Heh.  I'll search, ta.
<radix> There's a bug for "configurable columns"
<radix> or something
<radix> I reported it I think
<radix> (^^jkakar)
<jkakar> radix: Ah, thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #137326 in launchpad-answers "Difficult to find out where to ask questions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137326
<ubotu> New bug: #137328 in malone "Removing a CVE link from bug page/view not possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137328
<andrew> Is it just me, or has launchpad been slow recently?
<tonyy> I've been trying to test PPA, but for some reason my package failed to build for dapper, while succeeding for feisty and edgy.  The difference seems to be with kompozer-dev, around the string "pkgstriptranslations", near the end of the log.
<tonyy> It mentions no version given in the Depends field.  The thing confusing me most atm is why it would fail only for one release.  Please see https://launchpad.net/~tonyyarusso/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all .  Any ideas?
<tonyy> I'm going to go try some things, but I'll be back if anyone comes up with anything.
<kiko> andrew, not sure -- working fine for me.
<andrew> kk
<kiko> tonyyarusso, dapper isn't supported.
<mpt> kiko, is that written anywhere (other than the logs of this IRC channel)?
<mpt> and on that note
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<kiko> morning
<kiko> mpt, I'm not sure, but if you checked I'd appreciate it :)
<mpt> 8-] 
<kiko> anything to make me work less
<mpt> "Wiki: MatthewPaulThomas, MatthewPaulThomas, MatthewPaulThomas"
<mpt> ok, that isn't so useful
<kiko> mpt, not prefixing with the wikiname is crazy :)
<mpt> What's crazy is storing wiki names in Launchpad, I think
<mpt> They're none of Launchpad's business
<kiko> maybe... hmm
<mpt> If they were really "contact details", I could understand it
<mpt> but IMO it would make more sense to have a field for someone's Facebook ID than their wiki name.
<mpt> (Not that we should have a field for someone's Facebook ID, I'm just using it as a comparison.)
<ubotu> New bug: #137361 in launchpad "Presentation of wiki names is repetitive and obscure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137361
<yml> hello launchpaders,
<kiko> hey yml 
<yml> I  am starting to work with launchpad and I am finding it a bit difficult to get started. Happily you have been a create support so far
<yml> hello Kiko, you are one of my heros  :-)
<yml> on the road of my journey to get fluent in developping with launchpad I am facing a new unknown situation
<kiko> ah, you're welcome
<kiko> what's the next question?
<yml> Kiko, for your information my provider is working on trying to fix the pb I had yesterday
<yml> thank you for you time and your email
<yml> today the strory is at the other end of the chain
<kiko> yml, sure thing.
<yml> In between I get burned with symlink
<yml> This is half solved 
<yml> after trying to be as cunning as a fox by using a plugin win32-symlink
<yml> I solve it the had way bzr remove --keep blabla
<yml> ;)
<yml> back to my problem
<radix> kiko: what exactly do you mean by "dapper isn't supported"? :)
<yml> on my computer (windows) I had several branches so what I did was bzr branch from my launchpad repository to create a new branch reflecting the modification I have done on the computer hosted by my provider. after several merges I would like to push back the enhancement to launchpad. so I did : bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui
<kiko> radix, you can't build PPA packages against dapper.
<radix> ok, that's extra clear! thank you.
<radix> Is that planned to be changed?
<beuno> yml, you need to do:  bzr push sftp://yml-nospam@bazaar.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui
<kiko> radix, we might consider changing it, there was a conversation with elmo on this channel today about exactly this.
<kiko> radix, there's a new LTS around the corner though!
<ajmitch> kiko: 9 months away?
<kiko> :)
<yml> beuno pardon me this is what I did. I type it by memory
<ajmitch> well, should be only 7-8 months now
<radix> kiko: certain projects *cough* have a requirement to support dapper :)
<radix> kiko: but cool, I'll read the scrollback
<radix> kiko: thanks for the heads up
<kiko> radix, you're welcome.
<yml> bzr is telling me that there is no revision to push
<kiko> yml, that the remote branch is already up to date?
<yml> when I look the history there : https://code.launchpad.net/%7Eyml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui
<yml> the latest modification are not there
<yml> also I try to create a new branch from there and I found out that the modification was not there
<kiko> yml, did you forget to commit your changes? :)
<yml> I have already corrected that mistake  :)
<yml> here it is my local history : http://dpaste.com/18595/
<yml> they are not the same.
<ubotu> New bug: #137363 in soyuz ""Activate Personal Package Archive" page scrolls terms of use out of sight" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137363
<yml> Yesterday I had also a strange situation where I had to branch with the same name on launchpad 
<yml> and it seems that sometime today the latest one has been remove to main-yui2
<beuno> yml, those look the same to me
<beuno> local <> LP
<beuno> both are at revision 62
<yml> Is there a cache or something that make this history page not being refreshed?
<beuno> yml, it takes a few minutes
<kiko> both are at 62. that's true. :)
<yml> At least 10 minutes, isn't it
<yml> grrrrr
<yml> ;-)
<yml> is there a way to browse the code a bit like on code.google.com?
<kiko> yes
<yml> good news
<yml> where?
<kiko> it's linked from the branch page IIRC
<kiko> codebrowse.launchpad.net
<yml> beuno, kiko again thank you for your kind support
<yml> I start to get use to launchpad I have to say that it is a bit like ZOPE
<beuno> yml, you're welcome
<beuno> yml, actually, if I'm not mistaken, LP is based on zope  :D
<mpt> yml, there's a reason for that ;-)
<yml> as user friendly
<yml> |-)
<ubotu> New bug: #137368 in soyuz "Launchpad makes it unreasonably difficult to learn what a PPA is" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137368
<mdke> can someone add me to the beta tester team pls?
* beuno reads the but report and laughs
<mdke> oh, either someone did that really fast or I'm already a member...
<ubotu> New bug: #137369 in soyuz ""activate you PPA" should be "activate your PPA"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137369
<mdke> sorry, or thanks
<mdke> can indirect members of a team upload to a team PPA? (I assume so)
<ubotu> New bug: #137373 in launchpad "Error message for using a blocked project ID is awkward" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137373
<mpt> kiko, why does PPA work for 6.10 but not 6.06 in the first place? That seems like an odd choice
<mpt> (I am getting around to reporting that bug about documenting it, I've just been distracted by finding several other bugs on the way)
<kiko> mthaddon, is it easy to set up a ramdisk on balleny?
<mthaddon> kiko, on a call - can you give me a few mins?
<kiko> mthaddon, sure thing.
<kiko> wrong channel too. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #137375 in launchpad ""Further information" box on project registration page is out of date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137375
<ubotu> New bug: #137377 in soyuz "Not obvious which distribution series PPA works for" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137377
<tonyy> Did anyone happen to come up with an answer to my PPA build error question from earlier?
<kiko> tonyy: we don't build for dapper.
<tonyy> kiko: At all?  How come?
<kiko> tonyy: long story. it's a technical limitation right now; we can reconsider provided we get enough feedback that it's important.
<kiko> tonyy: if you look at the channel logs elmo had a chat about this earlier today.
<tonyy> kiko: Okay, thank you.  Good to know it's not me messing something up again.  :)
<kiko> rarely do users /really/ mess up, unfortunately
<kiko-afk> as mpt would tell you 
* tonyy makes note to send his feedback to mailing list, and not sound gripey since overall it's good - but of course it's the problems that stand out ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #137385 in malone "OOPS changing the bug target to None" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137385
<_gpg_> Is the plan *still* to open Launchpad? When?
<_gpg_> or at lest where can i find launchpad specification please ?
* beuno waves at carlos 
<beuno> aw...
<_gpg_> ty
<_gpg_> i can still see messages i sent in earlier 1964 !
<_gpg_> good night/day every one
<ubotu> New bug: #137391 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot rename or rm on ftp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137391
<mpt> _gpg_, yes, the plan is still to open Launchpad
<mpt> There is no public specification about it
<_gpg_> mpt ty
#launchpad 2007-09-05
<_gpg_> mpt i may be confused, but it seem that had already published some part of it i'm i wrong ?
<mpt> _gpg_, yes, the CSCVS code is public
<_gpg_> mpt ty again
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/launchpad-cscvs
<mpt> the Storm code is also public
<_gpg_> good job to all btw
<mpt> which Launchpad is adopting
<mpt> https://launchpad.net/storm
<ryanakca> How can I get dput to upload the .orig.tar.gz to ppa?
<ryanakca> (at the moment, it only uploads the .dsc, .diff.gz, and .changes)
<AlinuxOS> hello https://translations.launchpad.net/libwnck is libwnck translatable project ?
<mpt> AlinuxOS, what the page says is true
<AlinuxOS> mpt, so it's not translatable?
<mpt> AlinuxOS, it probably is translatable, but it's not set up for translation in Launchpad
<AlinuxOS> mpt, ah
<AlinuxOS> bad :(
<mpt> Is there some way we could make that clearer on the page?
<mpt> bigjools, can you answer ryanakca's question?
<AlinuxOS> "Always On _Top" is the string that I would like to translate into my language... and it's contained in libwnck.
<mpt> AlinuxOS, so do what the page says, and talk with the registrant
<AlinuxOS> mpt, ok thank you! ;)
<mpt> He should at least be able to point you in the right direction to help with the translations
<ubotu> New bug: #137397 in blueprint "Implement tags for Blueprints" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137397
<_gpg_> y'a pas une solution libre pour lire les fichiers .mov ?
<_gpg_> oops
<_gpg_> omg
<_gpg_> very sry
<ryanakca> mpt: Riddell answered it for me :)... I needed to run 'debuild -S -sa' instead of just 'debuild -S'
<ubotu> New bug: #137408 in malone "Assignees of duplicate bug reports get unstoppable bugmail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137408
<ubotu> New bug: #137411 in rosetta "Launchpad UI mentions "Rosetta"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137411
<pwnguin> so i read on planet today that the ppas are moving forward
<pwnguin> what should i expect for turnaround time on joining launchpad-beta team?
<jamesh> pwnguin: https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters has the details
<jamesh> pwnguin: if you follow those guidelines it shouldn't take long
<pwnguin> i got a mail from revell 8 hours ago
<jamesh> so you've agreed to the membership conditions?
<pwnguin> yes
<jamesh> Matthew is in the UK, so is most likely asleep right now
<pwnguin> good point
<jamesh> he'll probably see your mail when he wakes up
<ubotu> New bug: #137446 in launchpad "No option to decline PPA Terms of Service" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137446
<ubotu> New bug: #137447 in launchpad "PPA Terms of Service one sided" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137447
<ubotu> New bug: #137448 in launchpad "New UI is confusing and counter inuitive for changing affected package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137448
<RAOF> lifeless: WoW ping, as delegated by jml
<jml> RAOF: hah!
<ajmitch> hehe
<jml> ajmitch: that's the problem with kids these days, no responsibility.
<RAOF> jml: Gotta get the maximal pingage :P
<ajmitch> jml: back in my day, things were different!
<LaserJock> will a PPA accept a package with a Debian version in the changelog?
<carlos> morning
<LaserJock> bah, I gotta run, I'll check back in the morning :-)
<mdke> can indirect members of a team upload to a team PPA? (I assume so)
<Fujitsu> mdke: Yes.
<Fujitsu> A direct member is for pretty much any purpose the same as an indirect member.
<mdke> that's what I thought too
<mdke> I wonder if there should be a concept of a "related team" that doesn't have that effect
<jamesh> mdke: what sort of relations are you thinking of?
<mdke> jamesh: I'm wondering about how to deal with different documentation teams for ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu etc
<mdke> an umbrella team would be the way to go I suppose, but I can't think of a name for it :)
<Skinkie> Evil question: will git be ever supported as alternative versioning?
<RAOF> More interesting question: will git import to bzr be supported anytime soon :)
<Skinkie> what are the pro's over git for bzr?
<jml> Skinkie: http://bazaar-vcs.org/RcsComparisons has some info on that.
<Skinkie> jml: on wikipedia, exactly same specs ;) so launchpad supports git when bazaar supports importing git?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Users meeting today (5 Sept) at 17.00 UTC | Next developer meeting: Thu 30 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Skinkie> another newbie question. I uploaded a translation as project owner, how do i 'review' the template?
<carlos> Skinkie: we (the admins) do it for you, once that's done, future updates to it will be done automatically
<Skinkie> so what happens if i want to update my pot file
<Skinkie> will you review this again?
<carlos> as I just said, future updates will not require any review from us
<carlos> it will auto approved automatically
<carlos> it will be auto approved automatically
<Skinkie> okidoki :) maybe i missed this in the FAQ :) (no help available for that page too)
<carlos> Skinkie: yeah, the documentation itself needs to be improved :-(
<Skinkie> mmm... i guess i missed my answer :{
<Skinkie> where can i say "i want to use launchpad as my primary bugtracker?"
<laga> hi. i'm being a bit blind here - how can i create a new team on launchpad?
<mwhudson> "register a team" on https://launchpad.net/people
<laga> thanks a lot. launchpad can be confusing sometimes
<mwhudson> yes it can :/
<Skinkie> ...i found my bugtracking question inside the project properties :{ it looks like these properties are not the same as registrating
<bostik> hi all 
<laga> is there any documentation for launchpad? i have a lot of trouble finding my way around here.
<laga> oh, i just foudn what i was looking for on help.launchpad.net
<laga> odd. i was looking for the ppa documentation, but it didn't come up when i entered "ppa" into the search box
<gnomefreak> laga: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<gnomefreak> thats the only doc ive seen for ppa and its good since it works ;)
<gnomefreak> hey guys the PPA doc need to be edited
<laga> gnomefreak: thanks, i found that :)
* laga uploads some packages
<gnomefreak> its no longer beta
* gnomefreak tired of uploading packages
<gnomefreak> im on my last for the week i think
<laga> heh
<laga> took me a while to find out how to sign my packages, but now i'm good
<gnomefreak> i was laying in hospital still uploading packages :(
<laga> that's true dedication
<gnomefreak> either that or i would have that much work when i got out
* gnomefreak needs to try and get someone to backport bzr bzr-tools bzr-builddeb to feisty
<laga> should new uploads show up immediately in ppa? i'm still getting "No Currently building builds for Personal Package Archive for Mythbuntu experimental."
<gnomefreak> no it takes time
<laga> thanks
<gnomefreak> they go to build every 20 minutes or so
<laga> was just afraid i broke something
<gnomefreak> nope not yet uploading wont break but you should check your email to see if it was accepted
<laga> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> email will also tell you if it was a fail to build but that will be later maybe give it an hour or 2 (ive waited a while for it to build) maybe because it was busy or something
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi all
<Le-Chuck_ITA>  somebody knows why bug #49594 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/49594 is marked as "not in ubuntu"?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49594 in gnome-session "Bonobo-activation-server sometimes is not killed after session restart, leading to many unexpected problems" [Undecided,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49594 in gnome-session "Bonobo-activation-server sometimes is not killed after session restart, leading to many unexpected problems" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49594 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I am going mad about that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> have to go for lunch
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but want to leave my bug reporting work polished :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok solved
<Le-Chuck_ITA> maybe gnome-session is no longer an ubuntu package
<Le-Chuck_ITA> adding an ubuntu package solved it
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<doko> kiko-afk: who needs to be asked if a package is not built on the ppa builders?
<ubotu> New bug: #137498 in malone "Order bugs by number of duplicates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137498
<ubotu> New bug: #137499 in malone "Order bugs by number of comments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137499
<laga> um
<laga> i just got an email saying: "PPA is only allowed for members of launchpad-beta-testers team."
<laga> am i missing something here? i thought PPA was open for everyone
<laga> aah!
<laga> this is really great. reply-to is no_reply@launchpad.net
<laga> yet i'm told to reply if i need help
<bigjools> laga: PPA is indeed only open for beta testers
<laga> bigjools: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<laga> the FAQ is wrong then.
<laga> "Yes, this service is available to any developer who wants to publish packages of their free software code."
<bigjools> laga: read the very first line on that page
<laga> bigjools: gah, right. :/
<bigjools> specifically "PPAs are now in BETA, please join the launchpad-beta-testers team if you want to try them out."
<laga> i was mislead by the fact that it moved from dogfood. to regular launchpad
<bigjools> :)
<laga> thanks for bearing with me :)
<laga> well, i have request membership to the launchpad-beta-testers team. let's hope the launchpads gods are grateful
<dholbach> heya
<dholbach> how can I find out who subscribed me to the distributed-package-management spec?
<xhaker> could someone here accept me into launchpad betatesting team? I'm interested in the ppa feature.
<statik> xhaker: mrevell-lunch can probably help you with that when he is back
<mrevell> statik: thanks
<xhaker> thanks statik :)
<mrevell> xhaker: Hi. Thanks for your interest! Have you applied to join the team?
<statik> barry: meeting time?
<barry> yes, in 1m27s :)
<xhaker> mrevell, yes, I did. I don't understand the requirement to mail feedback@
<xhaker> it's not very clear at the help pages
* statik scowls suspiciously at his computer, and decides not to believe that it is using NTP
<mrevell> xhaker: Is your Launchpad username xhaker also?
<mrevell> xhaker: I'm sorry you found the help page to be unclear.
<xhaker> mrevell, yes, the username is xhaker
<barry> hi everybody.  for the next 45 minutes or less, we will be having the EU/US launchpad reviewer's meeting
<barry> == Agenda ==
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry>  * Barry has been slack with last EU/US meeting minutes
<barry>  * Mentors wanted
<mrevell> xhaker: As there's a meeting, I'll PM you
<barry>  * Roll call
<barry> who's here?
<BjornT> me
<bac> me
<salgado> me
<barry> statik, kiko, SteveA: ping?
<statik> me
<barry> okay
<barry>  * Next meeting
<barry> same time and place next week?  are there any objections or advanced apologies?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<barry> 1
<barry> okay, we'll meet again here next week, 1400 utc
<barry>  * Queue status
<barry> looks to me like we have 25 assigned needs-review items, 5 unassigned
<barry> 18 needs-review over the sla
<barry> i have quite a few; i'm just finishing up my re-review of carlos's mega branch and am still catching up from the sprint
<barry> looks like kiko wins the oldest needs-review branch award again :)
<barry> with stub coming in next
<barry> statik, bac: how are you guys recovering from the sprint? :)
<bac> barry: doing well.  did an easy review for jtv yesterday and have one in the queue.
<statik> barry: ok, I should be back to reviewing today/tomorrow
<barry> cool.   anyone else have anything to add about the current queue state?
<barry> next week is FUN WEEK :)
<barry> moving on...
<barry>  * Barry has been slack with last EU/US meeting minutes
* barry sucks
<barry> i need to search out the irc log from last week's meeting.  i'll do that when i post the meeting minutes for this week too
<barry>  * Mentors wanted
<barry> now the important topic
<barry> all 5 of our invitees have accepted so we need to round up mentors
<barry> any volunteers from the eu/us crowd?
* barry is deafened by the silence
<statik> I'll volunteer if it means I get someone in my time zone
<BjornT> barry: i'd be happy to act as a backup-mentor, but i don't think i'll have time to be a primary mentor for someone
<barry> so i think all of our new reviewers are in the eu/us
<bac> not jtv
* statik meant that to sound more positive
<barry> statik: cool, thanks.  how about you take sinzui?  he's in edt
<statik> barry: ok
<barry> excellent.  BjornT, thanks, i'm sure we'll need backups too
* bac steps up
<barry> bac: thanks, any preferences?
<bac> barry: no
<barry> bac: how about intellectronica?
<bac> barry: ok
<barry> bac: cool, thanks.
<barry> that leaves mwhudson, jml, and jtv.  i'm happy to take one of them and don't care who
<barry> salgado: do you think you'll have time to mentor someone?
<barry> otherwise, we'll ask the au folks for volunteers, and then i guess i'll just assign mentors and backups
<barry> but au will be less convenient because of the timezone differences
<salgado> barry, I don't think so, but I can certainly act as a backup this time
<bac> jml should go with an au mentor
<barry> bac: cool
<barry> salgado: cool
<barry> okay, i'll send an email to the mlist.  it would be great to get those guys reviewing branches next week
<barry> that's it for me.  anybody have anything else to add?
<barry> 5
<barry> 4
<barry> 3
<barry> 2
<soren> 7
<barry> 1
<barry> MEETING ENDS
<barry> thanks everyone
<barry> soren: you almost made me lose count :)
<soren> \o/
<laga> SteveA: if you're awake, can you please accept my request for membership on launchpad-beta-testers? i'd like to use PPA.. and of course, report bugs if i find any 
<mrevell> hey xhaker - did you get my PM?
<mrevell> laga: Hi
<mrevell> laga: I look after Launchpad beta testers. Could you let me know your Launchpad username and display name, then I'll be able to find your application.
<xhaker> mrevell, in here? no
<mrevell> laga: Hmm. It must be that I'm not registered with Freenode.
<mrevell> xhaker: What's your Launchpad username?
<xhaker> mrevell, xhaker
<mrevell> xhaker: And you display name?
<xhaker> mrevell, Flvio Martins I presume
<mrevell> laga: Have you applied for membership? I can't find an application under laga or Michael Haas.
<mrevell> xhaker: Right, I've found you. You applied last night, right?
<mrevell> xhaker: Cool, I'll send you an email that tells you what you need to do next.
<sinzui-is> /who freenode/staff/*
<xhaker> mrevell, thanks, i look forward to it.
<laga> mrevell: yes, i have applied for membership. it even says "Your membership is awaiting approval from one of this team's administrators." on https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/+join
<laga> mrevell: my launchpad name is "laga"
<mrevell> laga: Ah, I've found you. You applied to join about an hour ago, right? Great, I'll get an email to you.
<laga> mrevell: yes. 
<laga> mrevell: sorry for the impatience, but i'm *really* keen on trying the PPAs :)
<mrevell> laga: No problem, it's great that you want to use the PPA! :)
<mrevell> laga: Sorry I had difficulty finding your application.
<laga> cool, that's my first NDA. heh
<laga> mrevell: is launchpad-users a closed list? i'm not sure how i am to discuss "secret" stuff there
<xhaker> mrevell, done ;)
<kiko> laga, it's not a closed list.
<mrevell> laga: Ah, it's not an NDA :) It's far more relaxed than that. It's just a request to avoid blogging about beta features until the feature goes live. 
<mrevell> laga: As kiko says, it's not a closed list. The features you'll test aren't secret and we'd love to see your thoughts on launchpad-users.
<laga> ok, thank you.
<mrevell> xhaker: thanks. I'll check my mail and get you in the team.
<laga> mrevell: i've just replied
<mrevell> laga: Great, thanks. I'll get you in the team too!
<laga> thanks
* laga gets dput ready
<ubotu> New bug: #137535 in soyuz "Soyuz should store package uploader and approval details" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137535
<kiko> bigjools, don't we already store the package uploader? or not exactly?
<bigjools> kiko: we store the signer if it's signed
<bigjools> but is that the same person who uploaded it?  who knows
<kiko> bigjools, there's no way of knowing who really uploaded, though, is there?
<bigjools> kiko: not at present
<laga> mrevell: thanks!! YMMD :)
<mrevell> laga: :-D No problem, thanks for joining. I'd love to hear what you think of PPA. Let us know on the launchpad-users list.
<laga> will do
<bigjools> kiko: although I am using the signer for the team PPA "uploader" column
<kiko> bigjools, not at present, and we'd have to change something user-visible to be able to capture it.
<kiko> bigjools, the signer is the uploader for all practical reasons
<mrevell> xhaker: Got your welcome email yet?
<kiko> so I'm a bit confused about the bug above.
<bigjools> kiko: they are ones that Mark wanted, I am literally about to send an email about it :)
<xhaker> mrevell, got it just now (0 minutes ago)
<mrevell> xhaker: Great.
<ubotu> New bug: #137537 in soyuz "When packate deletion is supported, store package deletion details" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137537
<mok0> Hobbsee: I uploaded my first package there, but it went into component "main"
<mok0> Hobbsee: Can I move it, or delete it?
<Hobbsee> i'd assume you'd need to upload a new version, and change the section.
<Hobbsee> only LP admins can delete, it seems
<mok0> Hobbsee: perhaps it doesn't matter, as long as it's a personal archive?
<Hobbsee> mok0: well, as long as all it's build-depends are in main, that's fine.
<mok0> Hobbsee: OK, I'll just wait and see if it builds. 
<Hobbsee> surely you tested that *before* you uploaded it to a ppa?
<mok0> Hobbsee: Perhaps we should always put "universe/*" in the Section: ?
<mok0> Hobbsee: It builds alright
<Hobbsee> mok0: if you're building a package to go in universe, you need to put universe/ in there.
<Hobbsee> if you're building for main, then you dont.
<mok0> Hobbsee: The packages I've been working on so far have gone to REVU and thus into universe. I've not put "universe" in the section, though, 
<mok0> Hobbsee: and no MOTUs have told me to
<danilos> mdke: ping (or just email me to clarify what has changed for kubuntu-docs POT files: kubuntu/index/index.pot seems to be a renamed version of kubuntu/sysdocs-index/index.pot and the other two files are .desktop file translations -- see https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/kubuntu-docs/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=all)
<Hobbsee> mok0: i think that might be covered in the quick start guide
<Hobbsee> mok0: but the packages dont get built on REVU.  and when tehy get uploaded to the ubuntu archive, the archive admins do the overrides
<Hobbsee> mrevell: any chance we can rewrite some of this doc?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hi
* mrevell reads up
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it's written fine for MOTU's and such, who know what they're doing, but there are great sections missing for people who *dont*
<Hobbsee> mrevell: like, the entire section on overrides.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: and version numbers.
<Hobbsee> and the distro release, for that matter
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Thanks for the feedback. And thanks mok0 for raising the issues you're having.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: The guide needs to cover the ogre model, certainly and doesn't right now.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: When you say for people who don't know what they're doing, do you mean who are entirely new to packaging?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: yes, and those who dont know basic archive stuff (ie, how stuff works with revu/upload.ubuntu.com)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Hmm, I don't want the PPA guides to become a general "how to package for Ubuntu" guide as we already have that, and it's linked in the PPA quick-start guide. However, I do want to create an example guide - i.e. how to package foo using PPA, which should cover a lot of the stuff you're concerned about, I think.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: no, of course not.  but there expectations implicit in that quick guide about knowing what overrides are, and about version numbers, etc.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: and of course, as this is primarily ubuntu-based, having a small note somewhere about "the component does not need to be changed for revu or the ubuntu archive, due to overrides" or something would be useful.
<Hobbsee> but yes, no point reproducing the packaging guide.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: these people are often hoping to upload to ubuntu - it's definetly worth pointing out the differences.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Let's make a list of the things you'd like to see changed in the guide:
<Hobbsee> mrevell: can i do so tomorrow?
<Hobbsee> or, later?
* Hobbsee wants sleep soon
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Sure :) I didn't realise it was that long a list!
<Hobbsee> mrevell: it's not, but i'd prefer to think about it a bit mroe
<francesco-battag> hi all!
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Okay, that's cool, thanks for your input.
<mrevell> hi francesco-battag
<FeistyNathan> the user meeting is in 1:30,  or am I calcluting UTC<->MyTimeZone wrong?
<francesco-battag> Is UTC Greenwich meridian time or am I worng?
<mrevell> FeistyNathan, francesco-battag: UTC is GMT yes. The meeting is in 1 hour and 23 mins.
<mrevell> francesco-battag, FeistyNathan: thanks both for coming :)
<francesco-battag> thank you mrevell
<xhaker> mrevell, is it okay to not upload the orig.tar.gz to ppa?
<mrevell> hi xhaker. Let me check for you.
<th1a> If I want to start tracking features/bugs/etc for a Hardy release of SchoolTool, should I create a new series?  Or is that just a release?
<mrevell> xhaker: it's okay not to upload it if it already is in the PPA. (we locate it by the package's md5sum as specified in the DSC file)
<kiko> th1a, it depends. it's probably just a milestone unless you're branching series.
<xhaker> ahh.. i was thinking it could search for the orig.tar.gz on the ubuntu archives
<xhaker> mrevell, thanks for the help :)
<kiko> xhaker, I'm actually not sure if it will
<kiko> it might
<kiko> xhaker, if you try, will you tell me? :-)
<laga> mrevell: do the PPAs build for eisty or for gutsy?
<th1a> kiko: Where do I define a milestone?
<kiko> th1a, releases are somewhat messy in launchpad and right now I suggest you use a milestone
<kiko> th1a, in the series page (so /trunk or something like that)
<mrevell> brb-phone
<th1a> kiko: OK, got it.
<xhaker> kiko, I will tell you if it builds :)
<xhaker> kiko, and if it doesn't. of course
<xhaker> kiko, soon enough :) didn't work
<xhaker> Rejected:
<xhaker> Unable to find libmtp_0.2.1.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<kiko> th1a, did you understand what I meant when I said "branching series"?
<th1a> kiko: I think so.  This release will be based off the development trunk.
<th1a> So it doesn't get a new series.
<kiko> th1a, exactly. good man! :)
<mrevell> laga: You should be able to specify the release.
<laga> mrevell: thanks. just wondering because it failed to resolve a dependency which is in feisty.
<mrevell> laga: Which section have you specified for your package? It follows the ogre model, so if your package is main, it'll resolve dependencies using main, but if your package is universe it'll use universe and main, and so on.
<laga> mrevell: thanks. i'll have to specficy multiverse then
<mrevell> laga: Let us know how you get on.
<xhaker> mrevell, it says Announcing to gutsy-changes@lists.ubuntu.com
<xhaker> mrevell, might want to change that?
<ubotu> New bug: #137551 in launchpad-bazaar "code browsing should share url space with code hosting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137551
<mrevell> xhaker: Where does it say that?
<xhaker> in the archive accept mail
<xhaker> bottom
<francesco-battag> i will return in a minute
<mrevell> xhaker: Ah, I see. Thanks. There may be a bug filed about that, I'll have a look.
<Rinchen> me
<Rinchen> :-)
* Rinchen looks at mrevell with a smile.
<mrevell> Rinchen: hehe :)
<mrevell> Hello and welcome to today's Launchpad users' meeting!
<mrevell> Thanks for attending. Let us know if you're here for the meeting by typing "me".
<mrevell> me
<mrevell> Okay, I'll assume you're shy, and carry on :)
<mrevell> efore we continue, I'd like to invite you to join the Launchpad beta testers team! At the moment, we're testing our new Personal Package Archives feature. It's a build and hosting service for Ubuntu .deb packages. You can find out more about PPA at: 
<mrevell> s/efore/Before
<mrevell> http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/personal-package-archives
<Odd_Bloke> (me)
<mrevell> thanks Odd_Bloke
<mrevell> Odd_Bloke: welcome
<mrevell> And you can learn how to join the beta team at:
<mrevell> https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters
<mrevell> Right, let's move on!
<mrevell> We don't have any questions on the agenda for today's meeting, so if you have a question, suggestion or comment for the Launchpad team, please fire away. I'll take each question in turn. If I can't get an answer for you right now, we can ask the questions on the launchpad-users list.
<mrevell> Any questions?
<Adri2000> yes, I have a few questions :)
<mrevell> Adri2000: Ah, hello :) Please fire away
<Adri2000> * Will it be possible for ubuntu members to use their @ubuntu.com email address as their preferred address? It's not possible currently because the @ubuntu.com address redirects to the preferred adress...
<mrevell> Adri2000: Thanks for your question.
<mrevell> salgado: Hello. Are you able to answer Adri2000's question?
<mrevell> Adri2000: Is this an important feature for you?
<salgado> mrevell, elmo would be the best person to ask that
<mrevell> thanks salgado
<Adri2000> I can live without it, but I'd prefer to be able to have my @ubuntu address as the preferred one in my lp profile :)
<mrevell> elmo: Hi - do we have any plans to allow @ubuntu.com addresses to be used as the preferred address in Launchpad profiles?
<mrevell> Adri2000: I'll email elmo and cc the launchpad-users list to see if we can an answer there.
<mrevell> Adri2000: Do you have other questions?
<Adri2000> great. yes, one other question and then a suggestion
<Adri2000> * Is it possible to merge the ubuntu-motu and motu teams? The motu team is the actual team of MOTUs, and the ubuntu-motu team is the one currently displayed as maintainer for the universe packages. If merging is not possible, at least rename the motu team, it's currently called "MOTU-media", which is obviously incorrect.
<Adri2000> see for example https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ri-li, "Maintainer:  MOTU-Media". it'd be better if it was eg. "Ubuntu MOTU Developers", and pointing to ~motu
<salgado> Adri2000, it's not yet possible to merge teams, but the team owner can rename the team
<Adri2000> "MOTU-Media does not use Launchpad. This page was created on 2006-01-13  when the mythplugins package was imported into Dapper."
<Adri2000> I guess there is no team owner in this case
<salgado> oh, that's an automatically created person
<doko> me
<mrevell> Adri2000: Shall we move onto your suggestion?
<mrevell> thanks doko
<Adri2000> ah, so it's a person, not a team, ok
<doko> mrevell: ok to join in with ppa questions?
<mrevell> sure doko. I think Adri2000 has one more question/suggestion, then please go ahead after that.
<Adri2000> * Suggestion: in tagged bug reports reported against a particular package, there is a link which points to the list of bug reports tagged with this tag. The problem is that it lists only those reported against the particular package, while imho it should list all of the bugs in the distro tagged with this tag.
<Adri2000> Example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/noteedit/+bug/72339, click on the tag "desktop-file", you see it's not very helpful.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72339 in noteedit "Doesn't show up in the ``Applications'' menu" [Wishlist,Triaged]  
<mrevell> thanks Adri2000. Let me see if someone from the bug team is available.
<mrevell> BjornT, welcome to the users meeting.
<mrevell> BjornT: Adri2000 has made a suggestion regarding bug tags, above.
<BjornT> Adri2000: the problem is that sometimes listing only bugs against that package is what the user wants to do. it'd probably be quite confusing to list all bugs having that tag.
<BjornT> Adri2000: otoh, it might be nice to somehow add another link, for listing all bugs having that tag
<mrevell> Adri2000: Perhaps you could file a bug?
<BjornT> or at least make it easy to navigate to such a listing
<Adri2000> ok, I'll file a bug
<mrevell> thanks BjornT.
<mrevell> Adri2000: If you're finished, we'll move onto doko's question.
<Adri2000> yes, thanks
<doko> * how do you avoid accidential uploads to the main archive?
<doko> the release names are the same, and it's easy to upload to the wrong archive, and getting no reject
<mrevell> thanks doko. Are you concerned that you may accidentally upload a package to Ubuntu's main archive, available to all Ubuntu users? If not, forgive me, I'm not sure I Understand.
<doko> mrevell: exactly this
<mrevell> doko: Let me find an answer for you.
<doko> mrevell: not now
<doko> * another thing: how can I see the status of my package upload? One isn't built now for a week or so?
<mrevell> doko: Okay. bigjools on the Launchpad team tells me, though, that " if the package is not already in Ubuntu it would get rejected by archive admins". Obviously most PPA users won't have permission to upload to Ubuntu main, though.
<bigjools> right
<doko> sure, but shit happens =)
<bigjools> then be careful ;)
<hggdh> question: can LP save a default search option? Specifically, I want to click on the "List * bugs", and have the search sorted by "recently changed" instead of "importance"
<doko> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain/+archive  the second upload was never built, nor can I see any status
<mrevell> doko: As for your second question - bigjools are you able to answer that? AFAIK you should be able to view the status in LP from your profile page.
* bigjools looks
<mrevell> hggdh: Thanks, we'll come to your question after doko's.
<bigjools> doko: which package, is it already uploaded and not built, or just not appearing at all?
<doko> gcc-4.3 - 4.3-20070902-0ubuntu1 I see the source, but no attempt to build it
<mrevell> hggdh: Actually, while bigjools is looking for an answer, I can answer your question. There isn't an option to save your default search options. Let me see if a bug has been filed to suggest this.
<bigjools> doko: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<bigjools> it's missing a dependencu
<bigjools> dependency*
<silwol> hi launchpaders
<mrevell> hi silwol. Welcome to the Launchpad users meeting.
<doko> bigjools: why? it's in the archive
<silwol> oh, great chance, didn't know it is right now...
<bigjools> doko: have you looked at the build log?
<doko> bigjools: I don't get to this page with "View build records"
<doko> bigjools: it's in MANUALWAITDEP, but libxul-dev is in the archive
<mrevell> hggdh: I can't find a bug for that. Would you like to file one?
<hggdh> mrevell: will do, thanks
<silwol> i'm just trying out the ppa. does this seem to be output as expected or does the last line mean that something went wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36461/
<mrevell> hggdh: thank you!
<LaserJock> hmm, did I miss the users meeting?
<mrevell> LaserJock: No, still going :)
<mrevell> silwol: Would you mind posting your question to launchpad-users please? Unfortunately, cprov - our main PPA developer - is on vacation today.
<LaserJock> sorry, just seemed quiet
<mrevell> LaserJock: Yeah, I was just looking for an answer.
<mrevell> Do we have any other questions? I'm afraid all other PPA questions should now go to launchpad-users.
<silwol> mrevell: do you mean to the mailing list?
<mrevell> silwol: Yes please.
<silwol> oh, just want to know if the message "Not running dinstall." usually appears for other people too or if this is abnormal
<LaserJock> that is normal
<mrevell> Thanks LaserJock
<silwol> okay, so no need to worry.
<LaserJock> nope
<LaserJock> mrevell: any packaging related PPA questions I could answer while I'm here?
<silwol> and how long does it usually take until the uploaded packages appear on https://launchpad.net/~silwol/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building
<mrevell> Thanks for the offer LaserJock!
<mrevell> How long do upload packages usually take to appear on the build status page for you LaserJock?
<LaserJock> it can take some time
<LaserJock> especially for the "building state"
<LaserJock> because you have to wait for other packages in queue
<silwol> so no need to worry here either ;-)
<LaserJock> it can be up to a couple hours before it gets to actually being built
<mrevell> thanks LaserJock :)
<silwol> I already expected it to be that way, just wanted to be sure.
<silwol> thanks from me too, LaserJock
<LaserJock> silwol: you can use "All States" on that page
<LaserJock> that'll give you info when it's made it to "Needs Building"
<LaserJock> and then it'll be that way for a while
<silwol> yes, I know, but it isn't there yet either
<silwol> okay
<LaserJock> mrevell: "All States" should be default, btw. I think there is a bug for that
<mrevell> LaserJock: Thanks, let me have a look.
<mrevell> LaserJock: I can't see a bug immediately.
<mrevell> LaserJock: I'll have a dig around
<mrevell> Okay, any other questions before we wrap up the meeting?
<LaserJock> I don't think it's specific to PPA
<mrevell> LaserJock:  Ah right.
<LaserJock> silwol: did you get an Accepted email from your upload?
<mrevell> bug 92960
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92960 in soyuz ""Show builds" for source packages has a bad default" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92960 - Assigned to Julian Edwards (julian-edwards)
<LaserJock> ah yes, that's the one
<silwol> one moment, i'll have a look...
<laga> mrevell: is it possible to cancel failed builds? a build failed for me, i redid the orig.tar.gz and increased the version number to foo~ppa2. after an upload, i got a rejected message due to bad checksums
<mrevell> laga: AFAIK it's not possible to cancel a failed build.
<LaserJock> you'll have to get a PPA admin to remove that orig.tar.gz
<laga> mrevell: alright, i'll upload ~ppa2 with fixed checksums then
<laga> LaserJock: no worries
<LaserJock> I'm not sure that'll work
<laga> the orig.tar.gz is not broken, the .changes file just referenced a different one..
<laga> hum
<LaserJock> when you upload it checks to see if the .orig.tar.gz already exists
<LaserJock> and if it does it doesn't do anything
<LaserJock> so you uploaded a new .changes
<LaserJock> but it wants to use the old .orig.tar.gz
<laga> i also uploaded a new orig.tar.gz.. not sure if it was used, though
<silwol> LaserJock: got a rejection...
<laga> LaserJock: right. that's what i'll upload a new .changes with the old checksums
<silwol> LaserJock:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36463/
<LaserJock> silwol: that's why it didn't show up in needs waiting
<jkakar> I'm a bit confused; should I still be using upload.dogfood.launchpad.net for my PPA?
<silwol> yes, i guess i wass too quick with reading the introduction
<laga> jkakar: no
<LaserJock> laga: how are you building your source package
<LaserJock> jkakar: ppa.launchpad.net I believe
<jkakar> LaserJock: Ah, thanks.  I'll switch over.
<laga> LaserJock: debuild -S -i -sa 
<LaserJock> silwol: you need to have an Ubuntu release in the changelog
<laga> LaserJock: orig.tar.gz is already there
<LaserJock> laga: so you debuild -S
<LaserJock> -sa tells it to include the .orig.tar.gz
<mrevell> jkakar: Hi. Thanks for your suggestions re documentation. I'm making a list of improvements needed to the PPA docs  and will include your requests. I may come back for mor einfo.
<laga> LaserJock: i just did debuild -S -sd, wouldn't that work as well?
<jkakar> mrevell: You're most welcome, thanks for listening! :)
<mrevell> jkakar: Always value feedback :)
<LaserJock> laga: debuild -S should work just fine
<laga> LaserJock: i will try that.
<jkakar> mrevell: Yeah, it's a nice way to be. :)
<mrevell> :)
<mrevell> I'd like to call a close to the official meeting, as we're coming close to 18.00 UTC. However
<mrevell> please do feel free to continue your conversations, obviously :)
<mrevell> haha
<mrevell> Thank you for attending the meeting. We'll have another nearer to the release of Launchpad 1.1.9, which is due on 19th September. The meeting agenda will be at:
<mrevell> https://help.launchpad.net/UsersMeeting
<LaserJock> mrevell: I was going to bring up what silwol ran into, PPAs don't accept debian release names
<silwol> that's what I just thought too... I packaged as described in the debian new maintainer guide
<laga> LaserJock: ok, i just did an upload without the orig.tar.gz. it's still rejected
<LaserJock> as Ubuntu is ~3/4 made up of packages with debian release names I think it's a bit inconsistent
<laga> "Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<LaserJock> laga: what was the error/message
<mrevell> LaserJock: Apologies. Do you feel we should make that clearer in the PPA guide - i.e. Ubuntu release names only?
<LaserJock> no, I think you should change that policy :-)
<laga> LaserJock: ^^
<LaserJock> laga: did it properly rebuild the .changes?
<laga> LaserJock: yes. new changelog entry is there, i'll check the md5sums now
<laga> LaserJock: md5sums seem to be OK. :(
<LaserJock> laga: does the .changes include a line for the .orig.tar.gz ?
<ubotu> New bug: #137577 in malone "Launchpad should allow for different search options to be saved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137577
<laga> LaserJock: no.
<LaserJock> laga: hmm, and at what time did you get that error message?
<laga> LaserJock: oh, forgot to say that. the error message also included: "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive"
<laga> LaserJock: it's in the email i got
<mrevell> Guys, I have to leave for a few hours. THanks again for attending .If you have PPA questions, please direct them to launchpad-users.
<laga> from "launchpad ppa"
<laga> mrevell: cya later
<LaserJock> laga: hmm, that's interesting
<laga> LaserJock: i have to run now. i'll be back in 30 minutes. 
<LaserJock> laga: check the .dsc and see what it has for md5sums
<kiko> laga, that means that you omitted the orig, probably
<LaserJock> I gotta run as well
<kiko> or that you uploaded a file with the same filename and different contents
<laga> LaserJock: duh, thanks! i have to change the md5sum in the .dsc!
<laga> thanks a bunch
<LaserJock> kiko: how easy is it to get files removed from a PPA?
<kiko> LaserJock, there's a 2 week waiting time. <wink>
<LaserJock> kiko: and it really should be possible to upload packages with Debian releases in debian/changelog
<LaserJock> kiko: that quick? excellent
<kiko> LaserJock, for the latter I suggest you file a bug :)
<LaserJock> I went to upload a gigantic TeX package and realized it was for unstable
<hggdh> mrevell: bug 137577 has been opened on default search options
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137577 in malone "Launchpad should allow for different search options to be saved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137577
<silwol> LaserJock: I just tried an upload again, got rejected once more: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36467/
<silwol> where do i have to upload the orig.tar.gz?
<LaserJock> when you build the source package use debuild -S -sa
<LaserJock> the -sa tells it to inculde the .orig.tar.gz in the upload
<LaserJock> and make sure in the .changes file that it shows a line for the .orig.tar.gz
<silwol> ah, okay
<silwol> what does this line have to look like?
<LaserJock> and if you reupload, make sure to us dput -f or remove the .upload file
<LaserJock> silwol: it should be automatically created
<LaserJock> but it will look something like <md5sum> <size> <filename>
<silwol> okay, just sent it. waiting for reply email
<LaserJock> kiko, mrevell-dinner: perhaps a "PPA and packaging 101" class might be a helpful thing?
<kiko> LaserJock, indeed it does. wanna help out?
<LaserJock> probably ;-)
<LaserJock> in the past it seems to work fairly well to hold an IRC session
<kiko> I can send you free cycling apparel in exchange
<LaserJock> then take the log and turn it into a doc
<LaserJock> kiko: hmm, you've seen me, do I look like a cyclist? ;-)
<kiko> everybody looks like a cyclist
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> well, lets work on a time
<LaserJock> it'd be nice if cprov was handy
<LaserJock> and we can tag-team it
<kiko> yeah, we should do it next week at the earliest
<LaserJock> kiko: I gotta run, I'll email launchpad-users
<silwol> hmmm, LaserJock is gone now, maybe somebody else can help me out.... what could be wrong here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36470/
<kiko> silwol, are you a beta tester and an ubuntero?
<silwol> yes
<silwol> both
<kiko> silwol, and you're uploading to ppa.launchpad.net?
<silwol> just double-checked if it is the same gpg key that I have in the launchpad account
<silwol> yes
<silwol> just found out that I had overread step 4 from the quickstart guide (In debian/control, use this syntax Section:universe/devel.)
<silwol> just trying again with that changed
<silwol> nope, same error again
<silwol> well, i guess i will try it again another time... i go to bed now
<silwol> good night and thanks for your help
<yml> hello launchpaders
<yml> QUestion of the day
<yml> :-)
<yml> How can I delete a bzr branch on launchpad
<yml> ?
<yml> I try with sftp without success
<kiko> yml, you can delete it on the branch page itself.
<kiko> (or at least I can)
<yml> hello Kiko
<yml> I am re reading the page but I cannot see "delete"
<kiko> maybe only I can
<kiko> yml, what's the page?
<yml> could you please tell me where is the link on the page
<kiko> let me have the URL
<yml> I want to remove all the branch there
<yml> https://code.launchpad.net/django-survey
<yml> :-)
<yml> I am discovering to I was a bit to entousiatic
<kiko> yml, how so?
<yml> pardon me?
<kiko> what do you mean you were over-enthusiastic?
<kiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui2/+delete
<kiko> https://code.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/test/+delete
<yml> I have done a lot of test form different computer and at the end I have created a huge mess on my project "django-survey"
<kiko> yml, gotcha.
<kiko> well the links above should delete
<yml> you mean that if I add delete after a branch it will delete it?
<kiko> no, there's a link "Delete branch" on the branch pages.
<yml> kiko, where is this link on the page?
<kiko> yml, on the left-hand panel.
<kiko> Actions.
<yml> kiko I do not have it
<yml> do you know why I cannot delete that one? https://code.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/+junk/test
<yml> and that one also: https://code.launchpad.net/~yml-nospam/django-survey/main-yui
<kiko> yml, it's odd. mwh, ddaa: is the delete branch link only available to admins?
<ddaa> because it has revisions in it
<ddaa> kiko: do you see the delete branch link?
<yml> may be you have more power that you think
<pwnguin> do ppas really announce to gutsy-changes like it states in the email i just got?
<kiko> ddaa, I do.
<kiko> pwnguin, they don't.
<kiko> it's a bug!
<pwnguin> phew
<pwnguin> i dont think anyone cares that i just uploaded hello-debhelper to a ppa ;)
<ddaa> kiko: I think it's behaving as designed, but you should ask thumper, I played no part in this bit.
<kiko> ddaa, the issue is that yml does not appear to have that link present.
<ddaa> kiko: because there are revisions in the branch.
<ddaa> users can delete bogus branches with no revisions
<ddaa> as I said, you should ask thumper for details about the why.
<yml> ddaa: I need to do a bzr uncommit -r 0 --force; bzr push
<ddaa> yml: you need to ask kiko
<yml> and then delete
<ddaa> yml: you could try that, I guess.
<ddaa> no idea if that would work
<ddaa> the system does record empty branches differently from "no branch there"
<ddaa> I guess it is sort of intentional to make it hard to delete useful things by mistake
<kiko> yes.
<ddaa> yml: most of the time if there is actual data, it's better to set the status to "abandoned" or to rename or reassign the branch.
<thumper> shortly you'll be able to delete branches with revisions, but not just yet
* thumper -> breakfast
<ddaa> yml: why do you want to delete the branch?
<yml> because there is information that shouldn't be there
<yml> TOP SECRET
<yml> lol
<ddaa> thumper: nuclear launch codes use case
<ddaa> thumper: think about it when it comes to shared repos
<kiko> thumper, can you answer yml's question soon? :)
<thumper> ddaa: I'm fairly sure that the shared repo design can handle this
<ddaa> kiko: please delete the branch then
<ddaa> yml: note that push --overwrite -r0 will NOT remove the data from the public repo
<thumper> I've heard that a push --overwrite with an empty branch works
<kiko> thumper, yml should be able to access those pages, though, right?
<kiko> yml, and you can't you said?
<thumper> ddaa: once the branch is deleted, it can no longer be accessed even over http
<yml> does delete remove everything?
<thumper> even if the actual data is still there
<ddaa> thumper: yes, but that's not what I said.
<thumper> right
* thumper puts this on today's todo list
<yml> kiko   now i understand the pb
* thumper walks out of the office to get breakfast
<kiko> heh
<kiko> cool
<ddaa> yml: it just removes the database object, without which the data is inaccessible to the public
<yml> the confusion come from the fact is option is only available when I do first a bzr uncommit -r0; bzr push
<ddaa> even though the actual bzr data will still be on our server
<ddaa> it's a feature, apparently...
<yml> ddaa   is ther a logiq that I cannot delete simply with sftp
<yml> sorry logic
<ddaa> 1. sftp hacking is not encouraged, and sftp will be phased out soon if favor of bzr+ssh
<ddaa> 2. would be extra work for a use case that is not compelling
<ddaa> the ability to delete branches at all is pretty new
<ddaa> 3. would be inconvenient for error reporting in cases where the branch cannot be deleted for some reason
<ddaa> could find more reasons like that...
<ddaa> The sftp thing is really a big hack
<ddaa> it's a clever facade to a more complex system
<kiko> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #137605 in launchpad "incorrecct PPA acceptance mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137605
<ddaa> yml: also, there is the fact that sftp does not support recursive delete
<ddaa> so deleting a branch with sftp is bound to be painful, unless you use lftp or nautilus
<ddaa> and making the sftp remove behave as if were recursive for branches would probably be too hackish...
<yml> ddaa : I understand
<ddaa> (not hard per se, just unexpected and dangerous)
<kiko> for the record
<kiko> silwol was uploading to the main distribution, not to his ppa.
<kiko> a problem in his dput configuration most likely.
* kiko checks the code
<LaserJock> kiko: oh
<LaserJock> kiko: I think people uploading to the wrong place is going to come up quite a bit
<kiko> LaserJock, not easy to detect unfortunately :-(
<laga> LaserJock: thanks for your help earlier. my PPA accepted the upload.
<laga> now i need to find out why it's still not musing multiverse to resolve dependencies
<LaserJock> laga: did you upload it to multiverse?
<laga> LaserJock: no, to my PPA ;)
<laga> i put Section: multiverse into debian/control, though
<LaserJock> just multiverse?
<laga> yes. do i need anything else?
<LaserJock> usually the section
<laga> oh
<LaserJock> like multiverse/text or multiverse/gnome 
<laga> Section: multiverse/graphics then?
<laga> thanks.
<laga> i never explored those parts of debian packaging :)
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if that's the problem or not, but that is the correct way to do it
<laga> i'll just try
<laga> hum
<laga> i'll better try tomorrow since i don't have everything i need on this box. :( again, thanks for your help
<LaserJock> no problem
<nealmcb> I'm looking again for advice on bug 136593.  How does launchpad/ppa decide what distro to build against after a package has been uploaded with dput?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136593 in soyuz "no status update after dput for ppa package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136593
<LaserJock> nealmcb: what do you mean, "what distro"?
<kiko> nealmcb, it decides what release based on your .changes file (or your upload sub-sub-directory, if you use it)
<kiko-afk> I have physio now
<kiko-afk> back in a bit.
<brmassa> guys, how can i push my changes to launchpad from a windows machine?
<brmassa> im having problems with ssh...
<brmassa> well... the lack of ssh in fact
<LaserJock> brmassa: pushing a bzr repo?
<brmassa> yep. i commited on my machine now i want to push to my rep on launchpad
<LaserJock> did you try with sftp:// ?
<brmassa> and get it all back when i go home!
<brmassa> yes
<brmassa> but it needs ssh right?
<LaserJock> I don't think so
<mthaddon> brmassa, can you just install putty?
<LaserJock> I thought bzr had internal support for sftp
<brmassa> hmmm its giving me errors
<brmassa> putty? hmmm i will see.
<mthaddon> brmassa, what errors are you seeing?
<mthaddon> putty is just a Windows ssh client...
<brmassa> bzr: ERROR: Connection error: Unable to authenticate to SSH host as ...... Bad authentication type (allowed_types=['plublickyes'] )
<LaserJock> ah, so it needs your ssh key presumably
<mthaddon> brmassa, so that means you need a public key/private key setup 
<mthaddon> brmassa - if you use the key on linux, you'll need the same one on Windows to be able to authenticate
<brmassa> yep... i have a key on my kubuntu on home... im now using windows on office.
<brmassa> i will try to get it.
<mthaddon> brmassa, you should be able to import the ssh key using putty tools
<brmassa> thanks. if i get trouble, i return.
<mdke> danilos: I haven't been involved in kubuntu-docs this cycle, I'll pass on your message
<jkakar> What does the number after the "Pending (###)" on the PPA build status page mean?
<LaserJock> jkakar: got a url? I'm not sure
<ubotu> New bug: #137621 in malone "Tag links should point to the full list of tagged bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137621
<Lure> my ppa is around 1GB - will I still be able to upload or somebody need to manually clean it?
<LaserJock> hah, you made it already
<LaserJock> I was gonna try it today and see what happens
<Lure> LaserJock: yep, 5 kdepim uploads helped with that (hunting crashes from svn)
<LaserJock> doesn't it remove the old versions?
<Lure> LaserJock: if superseeding would auto-remove, I would not have a problem with space
<Lure> LaserJock: it says PendingRemoval, so it might
<LaserJock> hmm, I wouldn't be able to get 2 uploads of TeX then in
<LaserJock> it's about 700MB total for 1 upload
<Lure> LaserJock: ok, so it might work, just it removes only when needed...
<LaserJock> I have no idea
<Lure> anyway will try to upload more stuff tommorow and we will see
<LaserJock> I haven't gotten that far ;-)
<Lure> 1 GB is enough for me if auto-removal would work 
<Lure> manul removal would be nice (planned in 3 weeks)
#launchpad 2007-09-06
<ubotu> New bug: #137637 in soyuz "Activated PPA does not exist according to build error" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137637
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #137649 in soyuz "PPA should allow upload of Debian packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137649
<ajmitch> morning mpt 
<ubotu> New bug: #137655 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot delete a branch that has revisions" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137655
<ubotu> New bug: #137658 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch deletion does not check for related merge proposals" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137658
<_keturn> how do I get an external bug tracker added to my launchpad project?
<jamesh> _keturn: you can register one here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<nealmcb> I'm looking for a good model of how to package a simple python program for my ppa - any recommendations for a package to use as a template?
<ubotu> New bug: #137661 in soyuz "PPA rejection message suggests you reply to no_reply@launchpad.net" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137661
<_keturn> jamesh: that worked, thanks.
<jamesh> _keturn: you can then link the new bug tracker to your product on the product's "change details" form.
<_keturn> yep, got it.  does it do anything fancy involving import/export, or is that link just to make links easier?
<jamesh> _keturn: I seem to remember packaging links and bug tracker links being used when forwarding distro bugs upstream
<jamesh> so it is useful information to record
<pwnguin> do the ppa's have universe enabled?
<Hobbsee> pwnguin: if you use Section: universe/foo in debian/control
* Hobbsee whines at matt revell on the mailing list
<Hobbsee> please people, do not use "today" and "tomorrow", etc, for anything of importance.
<Hobbsee> or $randomDayOfTheWeek
<Hobbsee> no, wait, day of the week is ok
<Hobbsee> as long as you specify timezone, or default to utc
<jkakar> Is PPA pretty bogged right now?  I uploaded source several hours ago and it still hasn't appeared anywhere.
<jkakar> Is there any way to see what the overall PPA queue looks like to try to estimate how long a build will take?
<pwnguin> it wasnt too bogged down when i used it a few hours ago
<pwnguin> what's your lp name/
<pwnguin> jkakar?
<jkakar> yep
<lifeless> Hobbsee: heh
<lifeless> Hobbsee: I love poking fun at 'this summer we will XXXX' mails on lists.
<Hobbsee> lifeless: ah yes :)
<Hobbsee> lifeless: what's even more fun is when you actually dont know if htey have converted it into summer time
<lifeless> nice
* Odd_Bloke wants to see a mouse on Red Bull.
<ubotu> New bug: #137687 in malone ""apport" automatic bug-reporting system doesn't (apparently) let you see what it reports to launchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137687
<jkakar> Does PPA try to do anything weird if you say, upload too many sets of signed sources too fast.  My test uploads are occassionally mysteriously vanishing.
<jkakar> I'll wait a while (like 2h) and then, out of desperation will try again, and all of a sudden I get the "Accepted blah blah" e-mail within minutes.
<carlos> morning
<huats> I have some difficulties to use ppa to build an ubuntu package.... it keeps rejecting my _source.changes  Reasons :
<huats>  - Unable to find flightgear_0.9.10.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.  (with flightgear being the package I am trying to build)
<huats>  - Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<huats>  - PPA is only allowed for members of launchpad-beta-testers team.
<huats> does anybody has an idea ?
<huats> does anybody can help me a bit with the building of a package on ppa ?
<laga> huats: what's the metter?
<huats> t keeps rejecting my _source.changes  Reasons :
<huats> - Unable to find flightgear_0.9.10.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution. (with flightgear being the package I am trying to build)
<huats> - Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<huats> - PPA is only allowed for members of launchpad-beta-testers team.
<huats> and of course, there isthe orig.tar.gz, and I am part of the members of the team
<laga> hum
<laga> are you also uploading the orig.tar.gz?
<huats> I don't know
<laga> make sure it's listed in the .changes
<huats> may be I am doing something wrong when I create the .changes
<huats> it is done right now by debuild -S
<laga> just take a look in there
<huats> is it the right method ?
<laga> huats: is the orig.tar.gz listed in your .changes file or not?
<huats> I am ahving a look
<huats> nope
<huats> it is not
<laga> huats: then you can debuild -S -sa
<laga> that should work
<huats> ok
<huats> it is now indeed
<huats> will it solve the ppa team membered pb too ?
<laga> tbh: i dunno. 
<laga> just got onn the team myself the other day
<laga> what's your launchpad user name, btw?
<huats> christophe-sauthier
<laga> you are on launchad beta testers, indeed
<laga> have you set up an opengpg key?
<laga> are you signing the packages with said key?
<huats> yep
<huats> I am signing it
<laga> is your .dput.cf correct? are you uploading to the right location?
<huats> I think so
<huats> I will  recheck
<huats> laga: I've found a mismatch between my .dput.cf and the quick start 
<huats> I'll check again
<huats> laga: Ok, now it seems to work
<huats> I've received an email saying : Accepted flightgear 0.9.10-2ubuntu2 (source) 
<laga> great
<huats> but I cannot find any trace on my ppa page
<laga> what was different, btw?
<huats> is it normal ?
<laga> it takes some time
<huats> oh : the location of the fqdn 
<laga> heh
<huats> oh : it has been dogfood and now ppa.launchpad.net
<laga> yeah, dogfood was some testing system
<huats> I don't know where did I found the dogfood think
<huats> ok
<huats> laga:  so it is normal that I cannot find it on currently building or even the "All states"
<huats> ?
<laga> yup
<laga> you should be OK if it's accepted
<laga> just wait some time
<laga> i upload mine like 30 or 60 minutes ago and it's still not showing up there
<huats> ok
<huats> thanks
<huats> really thanks for your precious help
<laga> no problem
<laga> PPA is a great toy
<laga> i just wish my builds would show up quicker ;)
<laga> yay, my build has just started
<ubotu> New bug: #137731 in malone "Milestone bug list should show security and private icons" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137731
<kiko_> bigjools (or anyone)
<kiko_> do you know what the PPA buildds are called?
<bigjools> I'm afraid not
<Fujitsu> promethium and samarium, kiko?
<laga> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk/+archive/+build/384648
<laga> ^^ what's a build score?
<Fujitsu> laga: It has an undocumented initial value, and increases gradually over time, and determines in what order things get built.
<laga> ah, nice
<kiko_> Fujitsu, thanks!
<Fujitsu> kiko_: nop
<Fujitsu> s/o//
<Fujitsu> Stupid stupid lag.
<kiko_> 2 hours to build mono? wow
<Fujitsu> Sounds fairly plausible.
<Fujitsu> kiko: Bug #136390 is about the PPA buildds being made obvious.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136390 in soyuz "(Non-)PPA builders are not easily distinguishable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136390
<kiko> Fujitsu, you report great bugs.
<Fujitsu> Or not.
<kiko> the ones I've seen are great
<kiko> and contain all the information necessary to triage
<Fujitsu> I am impressed. Thanks.
* carlos -> lunch
<\sh> can someone explain this mail I received 5 mins ago?
<\sh> 12:48:03 DEBUG   ion3-mod-xinerama: (binary) NEW
<\sh> 12:48:03 DEBUG   No signer, therefore ACL not processed
<\sh> 12:48:03 ERROR   Unhandled exception processing upload
<\sh>  -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9148304/tdF6g6vb0mSWPHiFqiKHU6uGSaQ.txt (Duplicated ancestry)
<\sh> 12:48:03 WARNING Upload was rejected:
<\sh> 12:48:03 WARNING 	Unhandled exception processing upload: Duplicated ancestry
<kiko> \sh, wow, that's a really interesting bug. :)
<\sh> kiko, well, it's in universe , and hopefully not new ;)
<\sh> kiko, and only ppc arch
<\sh> -ENOTMYFAULT ;9
<kiko> I think it's a new bug, I've never seen that before
<\sh> ah I got a mail for the same package for sparc as well
<\sh> and all other archs
<\sh> kiko, I wonder if it has to do with moving it to universe
<\sh> aeh multiverse
<kiko> \sh, can you explain better?
<\sh> kiko, the package itself should be moved from universe to multiverse, could be that some of the archive admins today tried to do it...i'm not sure...
<\sh> kiko, but those mails are strange..
<geser> ion3-mod-xinerama moved from universe to multiverse today
<kiko> \sh, it's because they are bugs!
<Fujitsu> It'll be because the same version is currently semi-published in two places, I guess.
<Fujitsu> Oh, not a new upload, I see...
<idefixs> hi there! I have my project set up on launchpad and would now like to use launchpad as my bug tracker. how do i do that?
<kiko> idefixs, visit your +edit page -- there's a way of saying you use it there.
<idefixs> hmm - where is +edit?
<kiko> idefixs, what's the project name?
<idefixs> could that possibility be hidden from me because i did not register the project myself?
<idefixs> fische
<kiko> idefixs, ah, yes. who registered the project?
<idefixs> bluekuja
<kiko> idefixs, talk to him :)
<idefixs> easier said than done but thanks anyway!
<kiko> Rinchen!
<kiko> Rinchen, we're still on the phone btw
<Rinchen> Morning kiko
<Rinchen> Is there value for me to join in?
<kiko> nooo
<Rinchen> I'll take that a face value :-)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Next developer meeting: Thu 30 Aug 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Next developer meeting: Thu 06 Sep 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Rinchen> I hereby decree, no preemptive me'ing today!
<Rinchen> me
* Hobbsee me's in defiance!
<bigjools> meh
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.  For the next 45 or so minutes, we'll be coordinating about developing Launchpad.
<SteveA> who is here today?
<bigjools> me
<sinzui> me
<adeuring> me
<intellectronica> me
<mpt> me
<barry> me
<gmb> me
<matsubara> me
<jsk> me
<mthaddon> me
<bac> me
<Rinchen> me
<gmb> just
<mwhudson> me
<salgado> me
<BjornT> me
<synic> me
<schwuk> me
<stub> me
<stub> him
<matsubara> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> me
<jtv> me
<mrevell> matsubara: pong
<SteveA> I have apologies from
<SteveA>  * Curtis Hovey (sinzui)
<SteveA>  * James Henstridge (jamesh)
<danilos> me
* sinzui is here
<kiko> me
<bigjools> SteveA: cprov is on holiday
<BjornT> allenap: ping - meeting time
<ddaa_> me
<SteveA> mpt: when you update the meeting agenda page, to link to the summary and include action items, please would you clear the apologies section
<stub> We need a meeting bot - team is getting too big!
<mpt> SteveA, I do, I'm sorry if I forgot
<kiko> I am hear
<jtv> danilos: no carlos?
<SteveA> thanks mpt 
<danilos> jtv: pinged him privately
<EdwinGrubbs> me
<SteveA> kiko: I here you
<SteveA> bigjools: thanks
<SteveA> stub: I believe the distro team use a meeting bot.  Perhaps we can use that.
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> Next meeting, same time next week please.  Who knows they won't be here?
<stub> I'm not available
<mpt> I won't be here.
<kiko> I'll be here.
<SteveA> Actions from last meeting.
<SteveA>  * mrevell to start a discussion on launchpad-users@ about making it easier for upstream developers to manage bugs reported on Ubuntu packages of their software
<SteveA>  * kiko to start a discussion on launchpad@ about fixing the config system disaster
<SteveA>  * matsubara to get feedback from team leads about any security concerns in giving them access to the shared staging mailbox
<SteveA> mrevell: ?
<kiko> SteveA, I did, but it's not gone very far.
<SteveA> kiko: What's the subject line of the thread?
<SteveA> kiko: I'm interested to take part in this.
<kiko> something to do with configs
<allenap> me
<matsubara> SteveA: on going discussion in the mailing list.
<mrevell> SteveA: Apologies, that's in my drafts folder. I'll send it following this meeting.
<kiko> RFC: Smoother config updates
<SteveA> Thanks.
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 135829, 79637, 137385, 137140 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135829 in launchpad-answers "OOPS creating a faq with a rejected question" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135829
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 79637 in malone "Cve page shouldn't contain bugnomination edit links" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/79637
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137385 in malone "OOPS changing the bug target to None" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137385
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137140 in malone "Oops linking cve entry to a bug report that had the bug target modified" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137140
<matsubara> sinzui can you take 135829?
<matsubara> Volunteers for #79637, #137385 and #137140?
<sinzui> matsubara: yes
<matsubara> thanks sinzui 
* statik is here, sorry I'm late (laptop trouble)
* barry won't be here next week
<matsubara> BjornT can you volunteer someone? :-)
<jsk> matsubara: i'll take 137385
<intellectronica> matsubara:  i can take 137385, assuming i can get an rc and do it next week, otherwise too busy
<jsk> :)
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 13 Sep 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad |Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<matsubara> thanks jsk and intellectronica 
<intellectronica> jsk: you got it :)
<jsk> ta :)
<matsubara> I think the worst one is 79637. I think it's ok if the others land in the next cycle
<kiko> intellectronica, an RC would be fine.
<matsubara> gmb: can you take 79637?
<gmb> matsubara: I was just typing that ;)
<kiko> gmb, say yes :)
<gmb> Yes.
<matsubara> you did a refactoring in the +editstatus  view 
<matsubara> ah ok
<matsubara> thanks!
<gmb> For you kiko, anything.
<gmb> Within reason.
<kiko> heh
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done. thank you
<danilos> guys, this is a public meeting!
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Critical Bugs (Rinchen)
<Rinchen> Hi all. I did a round of checking last night and this morning with folks on the critical bugs and I am aware of all their current status/progress. Thus, nothing for today unless anyone has a question.
<Rinchen> 4
<Rinchen> 3
<SteveA> any critical bugs that are affecting launchpad users, where people would be reassured by seeing them mentioned here?
<Rinchen> at this point, the only one that fits that def is the ppa bug 136418
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136418 in soyuz "[ppa]  Report email is sent to original maintainer and uploader" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136418 - Assigned to Julian Edwards (julian-edwards)
<kiko> Rinchen, I'm looking at that patch for bigjools 
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA> One new tag proposed:
<SteveA> structural-navigation
<SteveA> Mistakes in the use of the location bar, structural heading, and/or tabs
<danilos> examples? what's the difference from ui (except detail level)?
<kiko> +1
<SteveA> danilos: examples are on https://help.launchpad.net/TaggingLaunchpadBugs
<mpt> It's mainly so I can fix them all at once someday
<SteveA> my only question is, does a combination of 'structural' + 'ui' meet this need?
<danilos> mpt: then I am +1 on it, because that's how I believe tags should be used to help us :)
<SteveA> mpt: ok, fine, +1
<mpt> SteveA, we don't currently have a "structural" tag either
<SteveA> thanks for proposing the tag and describing it well, with decent examples
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mpt> I'm fine with using the tag "structural" if you think it's clear, but you thought "focus" wasn't
<mthaddon> Edge should be going live in reconfigured status today or tomorrow - once complete we can test for a few days and then turn on beta-testers redirect
<mthaddon> PQM durations graph now auto-creating: https://devpad.canonical.com/~mthaddon/pqm_durations.html
<kiko> mthaddon is da man
<mthaddon> Other than that, nothing much to report
<mrevell> cool
<kiko> mthaddon, did yiou see that stub said that other landings are also processed there?
<Rinchen> +1 on mthaddon being the man
<kiko> mthaddon, and did you see my special request?
<mwhudson> i've seen the bazaar folks complain about how slow pqm is for them during launchpad week 3 :)
<mthaddon> kiko - yes, I have an RT ticket to rsync logs to devpad so I can do analysis easier without slowing balleny
<kiko> mwhudson, it's slow, not blocked, right?
<mwhudson> kiko: yes
<kiko> mthaddon, so as long as balleny is processing requests for other projects, we're SOL
<kiko> mthaddon, is there a way of adjusting that curve for that I wonder? :-(
<SteveA> easiest way is to kick other projects to another machine ;-)
<mthaddon> kiko: not sure I understand, but we can discuss after the meeting if you like
<kiko> SteveA, yeah, but..
* SteveA waits for mthaddon to continue, or say he's done
<mthaddon> SteveA, sorry, all done
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> DB patches have all been reviewed. I'd like to get feedback from Carlos about the LanguagePack patch after or during the meeting as I'm not officially here tomorrow. Similar with the code import patch if the bzr guys disagree with my reasoning.
<stub> launchpad/devel will be open for db patches starting tomorrow. Opened by whoever does it first - probably me as I have a branch to land.
<stub> We might have a suitable work around for https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/119780, allowing us to search in bug comments again. Details in the bug report.
<stub> over and out.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119780 in launchpad "GIN indexes cause some slow queries to fail entirely" [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<kiko> stub, I'll target that again, thanks.
<Rinchen> stub did you process ddaa's?
<danilos> stub: how long will you be around? I'll try to find carlos for you
<mwhudson> Rinchen: yeah, we got a review of our patch
<ddaa> we just received stub's review email today
<Rinchen> great thanks.
<stub> danilos: How long do I need to be around :-) I'll check email tomorrow morning if I need to.
<stub> (or whenever I wake up)
<SteveA> nice workaround plan for 119780
<danilos> stub: well, I'll have to sms and/or call carlos, and I just want to know how much time I've got... anyway, I'll do that asap :)
<stub> danilos: You can probably answer the q's n the review - it is just naming opinions.
<SteveA> stub: any news on getting frederico to do some psycopg work?
<jtv> danilos: I've also just emailed him
<danilos> stub: right, except the type question... Iets move to #launchpad-code for that, though
<mwhudson> i'm sure ddaa and i can check through the review pretty soon after the meeting
<stub> SteveA: I got confused on what we where thinking of asking him todo and dropped it sorry.
<SteveA> stub: fix some important bugs in psycopg 2 that jamesh identified
<SteveA> stub: look at supporting TPC
<stub> You want me to fire off an email tonight or pass it on to someone (jamesh) to chase next week?
<SteveA> please fire off an email and cc me and joey
<SteveA> and jamesh too
<SteveA> thanks stub
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests (Rinchen)
<Rinchen>  Does anyone have any RT requests that need attention? If you are blocked on any, please speak now. I'm aware of Brilliant's ticket. jtv's moin patch was also recently upgraded. 
<kiko> I look up and it says please fire me and joey
<kiko> Rinchen, jtv's moin patch, pretty please
<Rinchen> kiko, sure thing. I also have a several from Poolie that I'm chasing.
<Rinchen> mthaddon, I know yours are doing well. Any issues there?
<mthaddon> not from me
<Rinchen> ok, if anyone thinks of any, please ping me.  Back to you Steve.
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> In yesterday's Launchpad users meeting we had quite a few PPA-related
<mrevell> questions. On the one hand, the buzz around PPA was great to see!
<mrevell> However, it was also clear that people are using PPA to learn how to
<mrevell> package. Right now, our documentation assumes some packaging knowledge.
<mrevell> Laserjock (Jordan Mantha) has suggested a Packaging with PPA irc class
<mrevell> to be run jointly by the Launchpad and MOTU teams. I'm also working on
<mrevell> improvements to the PPA documentation, based on feedback we've had.
<mrevell> So, today's issue is that PPA's success has highlighted a need for
<mrevell> more basic packaging information in the PPA documentation. I'm going to
<mrevell> work with Laserjock and cprov to find the best way to handle this.
<mrevell> I'll gratefully accept ideas and suggestions.
<mrevell> Thanks back to you SteveA.
<Rinchen> mrevell, if we don't already perhaps a link to MOTU from the PPA quickstart guide might be handy. Would drive new packagers there.
<Rinchen> bolstering their team :-)
<mrevell> Rinchen: Thanks, we don't have a link already to MOTU but do to the Ubuntu packaging guide. I'll add one in.
<SteveA> Thanks mrevell 
<SteveA>  * Blockers (by team)
<SteveA> SC: not blocked
<Rinchen>  Release Team: Brilliant is blocked. IS to attempt fix tomorrow.
<jtv> Translations: not blocked.
<SteveA> Foundations: need internal xmlrpc service
<BjornT> Bugs Team: not blocked
<statik> Collaborative Commerce: not blocked
<ddaa> Code Hosting: not blocked
<bigjools> Soyuz Team: a few dependent branches blocked on a kiko review
<Rinchen> HWDB?
<adeuring> Uh, sorry, no
<adeuring> or HWDB: not blocked
<Rinchen> thanks
<kiko> bigjools, no, that's not true.
<kiko> bigjools, I reviewed both and sent questions.
<kiko> no answers have come
<kiko> so I'm waiting.
<kiko> the only branch which is pending is for a cherry-pick
<bigjools> kiko: I emailed asking for a re-review
<bigjools> since it changed a lot
<carlos> hi, sorry dudes, a mix of not knowing the time is it + my wireless card losing the network prevented me to arrive on time...
<bigjools> kiko: the other one is blocked on cprov coming back I guess?
<kiko> bigjools, yes.
<kiko> bigjools, or you calling him on his vacation? or you investigating further?
<kiko> I mean, you're the one who's blocked, not him
<bigjools> I pointed out that your question had little to do with the changed code...
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> we have 10 more minutes allotted
<SteveA> joey and kiko, would you like to say anything about the release cycle, work in the coming week, etc.?
* Rinchen looks at kiko and thinks.
<kiko> last day for new branches up is tomorrow
<kiko> reviewers, please clear out your review queues today
<kiko> don't go into week 3 with reviews that still need dong
<Rinchen> DB is open on Friday
<gmb> Is 1.1.10 a Five-weeker or is it the cycle after that? 
<Rinchen> we go thru 1.1.12 gmb 
<kiko> remember PQM is taking 90-120 minutes to land a branch. if you don't merge by wednesday, you're probably going to lose
<Rinchen> gmb, so the week of the 24th is a "week 0"
* kiko has no idea what Rinchen just meant
<gmb> Okay. Thanks.
<Rinchen> however, I'm expecting .11 and .12 to be light in terms of code due to meetings and holidays
<jtv> Rinchen: don't discount pent-up changes from 1.1.10's stable cycle
<kiko> bigjools, which are the branch names?
<stub> Rinchen: I notice we have cycle stuff scheduled throughout UDS on the google calendar.
<Rinchen> stub, indeed.
<barry> Rinchen: december's week 0 is also a forced holiday week
<kiko> stub, UDS is business as usual.
<SteveA> it's like forced labour, but more fun
<bigjools> kiko: let's discuss after the meeting
<carlos> kiko: does it mean this week PQM will close Friday night on USA?
<stub> business as usual, but wearing pants and less nose picking
<kiko> carlos, next week you mean? maybe.
<barry> i like to think of that week as the skunkworks week :)
<carlos> kiko: yeah, sorry, next week
<Rinchen> I expect us to define the 2008 schedule when we meet at the LP Team Leads meeting in Oct/Nov so stay tuned. I've been keeping a list of all the improvement suggestions.
<kiko> the answer is maybe. maybe if we get landings done early enough
<kiko> does anyone have any crises branches that will drive reviewers crazy?
<kiko> jtv, BjornT, SteveA?
<kiko> thumper?
* carlos doesn't anymore :-P
* barry rejoices!
<carlos> barry: thanks for your hard work
* danilos rejoices!
<danilos> :)
<BjornT> kiko: i don't think so.
<barry> carlos: no worries.  i'm looking forward to a week of reduced sobriety :)
<danilos> barry: you want to be the reviewer for the branch depending on that carlos' one? j/k, of course :)
<barry> SteveA: can i have a quick word about the review team?
<SteveA> in this meeting, now?
<barry> if it's ok
<SteveA> sure, you have 2 minutes.
<barry> just wanted to mention that we have 5 new review team members: sinzui, jml, jtv, intellectronica, and mwhudson
<barry> i have mentors lined up for 3 of them, still looking for 2 more mentors
<barry> we can start assigning them branches immediately :)
* jtv tries to look eager
<barry> if you want to mentor, contact me
<jtv> ...and fails
<barry> done
<kiko> I can probably mentor one of them
<kiko> if their branches are not big
<barry> oh, and congratulations to all 5
<kiko> but they should fall over to other reviewers
<barry> kiko: you know they won't be > 2k
<barry> we have enough reviewers now to have plenty of backups
<kiko> barry, I don't want more than 300+ lines
<barry> kiko: thanks
<sinzui> jtv: Soon I will be discovered to be a fraud. Once everyone realizes I have PyLint set to --bitch, i'll be drummed out of the team
<kiko> barry, I'm an ADD boy
<barry> kiko: ok
<jtv> sinzui: nobody kicked you out when they found your Japanese nick was fake, did they?
<SteveA> I always pronounce it as if it were Dutch...
<ddaa> Agile Distributed Development?
<kiko> curtis isn't japanese?
<SteveA> and it's time...
<SteveA> thanks everyone!
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<mrevell> thanks all :)
* jtv applauds
<sinzui> jtv: probably because they cannot pronounce it due to romanization challenges.
<ddaa> Advanced Distaste for Debugging
<jtv> Ah those stupid gaijin
<jtv> ddaa: all this is going into the GTF
<ddaa> jtv: ?
<barry> Admonish Developers for Dumbness
<jtv> ddaa: the GPL'ed TLA FAQ
<ddaa> No idea for GTF
<jtv> http://xs4all.nl/~jtv/gtf/
<ddaa> ah! ok
<jtv> ddaa: even Knuth has contributed.
<kiko> who's this knuth guy anyway
<jtv> ddaa: you are entitled to carry the GCP logo on your homepage or website
<kiko> and what has he done for computing?
<jtv> kiko: who are you and what have you done with Kiko?
<ddaa> jtv: am I?
<mpt> Darn you, mentioning TLA
<mpt> Now I'll have nightmares
<kiko> mpt, don't quit just because the RCS sucks!
<jtv> mpt: _you_ get nightmares?  I have over 26k tlas.
<jtv> ddaa: you are.
<jtv> GCP stands for GTF Contributor Program
<kiko> tla commit
<salgado> kiko, not even a commit was that easy with tla
<mpt> tla commited --no-commit
<ddaa> we had that?
<mpt> I have no idea, I actually missed the tla era(/error)
<ddaa> We did have some interesting things pretty close to that...
<mpt> But I do remember someone referring to diff --nodiffs
<ddaa> right, that one :)
<ddaa> probably --no-diffs to keep the dash density right
<ddaa> interestingly
<mpt> And I was thinking about it before the meeting, thinking that "baz resolved" makes *slightly* more sense than "bzr resolve"
<ddaa> the philosophical choices that made the tla UI so horrible
<ddaa> are very similar to some of philosophical choices of git
<ddaa> and interestingly
<mpt> Because you're not resolving the conflict, you're indicating that you've already resolved it.
<ddaa> some people report that git UI is horrible too
<jtv> mpt: but you're "resolving" the tools _representation_ of the conflict
<ddaa> mpt: this has been a point of contention in the past
<mpt> jtv, it's that kind of thinking that leads to nonsense like "Edit languages" in LP :-P
<ddaa> I believe the conclusion is that "resolve" slightly confusing, but is much more natural to type.
<jtv> mpt: oh well, can't get much worse than "Edit Preferences"
<ddaa> "Actions" "Browse Code"...
<ddaa> meh?
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> Quite a few of our Actions aren't actions
<mpt> particularly on registry-specific pages
<mpt> and bug and spec listings
<Hobbsee> er...
<Hobbsee> for the new "description changed" emails, can we actually have some details about *what* changed?
<mpt> and sticking "View " in front of each of them just means we have N items that start with "View " and are less scannable as a result
<mpt> Hobbsee, description of what? A bug report? package? blueprint?
<Hobbsee> ** Description changed:
<Hobbsee> -- Kubuntu - Mount dialog always gets shown when the disk is mounted, in the middle of the install https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/122500 You received this bug notification because you are a direct subscriber of the bug. 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122500 in ubiquity "Kubuntu - Mount dialog always gets shown when the disk is mounted, in the middle of the install" [Undecided,Fix released]   - Assigned to Colin Watson (kamion)
<Hobbsee> oh, bug, yes
<Hobbsee> sorry
<Hobbsee> that's all that's in the email.  rather useless, really.
<mpt> that's very strange
<ddaa> jw
<Hobbsee> i've got two of them.
<Hobbsee> for different bugs
<ddaa> jtv: you might be interested about the AAAAA
<mpt> Hobbsee, ok, please attach them to a new bug report
<ddaa> unfortunately, it's in French
<Hobbsee> but not all of them.  only some of them.
<ddaa> Association des Amateurs d'Andouillette Auvergnate Authentique
<ddaa> That's a quality label for a specific type of sausage.
<mwhudson> ddaa: http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/AAAAA ?
<mpt> That's my favorite Uncyclopedia article
<jtv> ddaa: I do three letters.
<jtv> ddaa: I can just about read French, but when I'm out of practice, it had better be worth the effort
<Hobbsee> i wonder if it's from doing an edit, then hitting save changes, but without actually changing anything - as both are done by stgraber 
<mpt> Hobbsee, iwj was also asking stgraber about things he'd done
<mpt> odd things
<Hobbsee> mpt: right.
<mpt> Maybe ping him about the bug report when you've created it, so we can collect more examples
<Hobbsee> it doesnt appear to be the tags, or anything.
<ddaa> duh... http://images.wikia.com/desencyclopedie/images/b/b3/AAAAAAAAA_(Abridged).ogg
<jtv> ddaa: Have you heard of the AAAA&T@#?
<jtv> The Association Against Abbreviations, Acronyms and Tokenization on the Net
<ddaa> I am uncertain whether this is a good, or a bad thing...
<ddaa> jtv: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22association+against+abbreviations+acronyms+and+tokenization%22&btnG=Search
<ddaa> no result
<jtv> ddaa: it's a joke, stupid!
<jtv> Seen it mentioned on usenet once, that's all
<ddaa> well, it's the internet
<ddaa> anything, especially if stupid and/or funny and/or satyrical is bound to be there somewhere.
<ubotu> New bug: #137767 in soyuz "Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed in PPA uploads closes Ubuntu bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137767
<ddaa> Google has 98 hits for "acronym porn"
<jtv> ddaa: clearly some misunderstanding about the term "google whack"
<ddaa> "tla porn" has 16 hits
<Hobbsee> why are you guys looking up porn?
* Hobbsee shakes her head.
<jtv> Let's get one thing perfectly clear: it's him, not me.
<ddaa> just wondering what "acronym porn" would look like. Beats my imagination.
<ddaa> Also testing rule 34 of the internet: http://xkcd.com/305/
<Hobbsee> hah
<jtv> ddaa: somehow my imagination just stopped working after I'd read the first panel.
<radix> jtv: consider yourself lucky
<huats> I've uploaded a .sources this morning that built. But right now I realized that I still have one uncorrected issue. So I tried to upload corrected .sources, but ppa reject it saying "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive" does it mean I have to increment the revision ?
<Hobbsee> huats: did you end uploading the .orig.tar.gz with the new upload?
<huats> Hobbsee: Yes
<huats> Hobbsee: thanks to laga 
<jtv> radix: probably a protective reflex, yes
<huats> :-)
<huats> Hobbsee: I had to add -sa in the debuild command
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> oh, did the version number get bumped?
<huats> Hobbsee: get bumped ?
<ddaa> incremented
<huats> no I didn't increment it
<huats> I should ? that was my question indeed :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #137769 in soyuz "wrong error: Missing dependencies: libxul-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137769
<ubotu> New bug: #137770 in soyuz "make uploads to ppas more robust (separate release name?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137770
<ubotu> New bug: #137772 in malone "no way to subscribe to binary packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137772
<dcm_>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<ubotu> New bug: #137780 in launchpad "Mantis CSV export does not escape newlines in bug summary text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137780
<mrevell> bigjools: ping - quick question re PPA
<bigjools> mrevell: hi
<mrevell> bigjools: Hey, we've had a suggestion for the PPA guide that we should mention that users should run "debuild -S" to produce signed sources. In cprov's absense, are you happy for that to go in the guide?
<Hobbsee> mrevell: -S -sa please
<bigjools> mrevell, Hobbsee: yup, sounds good
<mrevell> bigjools: Thanks.
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Also thanks :)
<Hobbsee> incidently, -S wont make sure it's signed.
<Hobbsee> mrevell: also, you ahvent gotten a place in the /etc/dput.cf for ppa's.
<Hobbsee> as an example one
<Hobbsee> which you can then set to not allow unsigned uploads, locally
<LaserJock> kiko-fud: when you get back, I have a few questions for you
<ubotu> New bug: #137791 in launchpad "Linking bluprint to branch is flaky" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137791
<ubotu> New bug: #137793 in launchpad "No easy way to view the teams working on a given project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137793
<silwol> hi launchpad users
<silwol> somebody here who can help me about how to best package my piece software that is checked in to bzr?
<LaserJock> hi silwol 
<silwol> hi LaserJock
<silwol> still had no success with my package i tried to upload yesterday
<LaserJock> silwol: are you getting emails?
<silwol> yes, one moment...
<silwol> LaserJock: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36469/ - this was the last one I got
<carlos> silwol: I think that's more a question for #bzr
<silwol> carlos: okay, i'll try it there
<carlos> silwol: I'm sure they have more experience with what you ask
<LaserJock> silwol: what are you using for your dput command?
<silwol> dput -f freenukum_0.0.39-2_source.changes
<LaserJock> silwol: ah
<LaserJock> silwol: can you paste your .dput.cf file?
<silwol> LaserJock: hmmm, was just about to do so
<silwol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36606/
<LaserJock> silwol: hehe, I know the problem
<LaserJock> silwol: you are uploading to the Ubuntu archives ;-)
<LaserJock> you need to tell dput specifically that you want to upload to the ppa
<LaserJock> so use dput silwol-ppa -f
<silwol> ah, okay
<silwol> that is my lack of concentration that I sometimes have
<silwol> LaserJock: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36607/
<silwol> great thanks for your help
<LaserJock> silwol: np
<silwol> LaserJock: is there a way to tell dput to use silwol-ppa as default?
<pwnguin> silwol: check out the manpage to dput.cf
<silwol> thx pwnguin
<ubotu> New bug: #137824 in launchpad "segfault while running codehosting acceptance tests" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137824
<beuno> carlos, you around?
* mode/#launchpad [+o Rinchen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#launchpad [-o Rinchen]  by Rinchen
<ubotu> New bug: #137835 in blueprint "LaunchPad has Ubuntu Sprint Options For Non-Ubuntu Project" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137835
<ubotu> New bug: #137838 in blueprint "No Way To Propose Non-Ubuntu Agendas For Sprints" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137838
<jeffrey_> hello anyone out there?
<kiko> NOOO
<jeffrey_> Anyone available to answer a question?
<kiko> jeffrey_, always. what's up?
<jeffrey_> What is a sprint?
<jeffrey_> it's associated with a blue-print.
<kiko> jeffrey_, an engineering meeting in a geographical location, basically.
<LaserJock> kiko!
<jeffrey_> ok
<kiko> mostly engineering. maybe you can have pure planning sprints, but they wouldn't be real sprints would they? :)
<jeffrey_> I have a few problems with the sprints in launchpad.
<jeffrey_> I created a project and a few blueprints.  
<jeffrey_> Then when I click on propose specification for meeting agenda
<jeffrey_> I get a bunch of Ubuntu things.  But my project doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu.
<LaserJock> kiko: I wanted to reply to your "upstream bug contacts" email but I wanted to know first what nonubuntu-qa people can't do
<LaserJock> jeffrey_: you need to have a meeting set up first I think
<jeffrey_> Then I clicked on one "Xxx XXx XXX" and now it appears I can't remove it from my blueprint.
<jeffrey_> It seems to me that those options should not be presenting themselves.  Is that correct?  Like this is a bug?
<LaserJock> jeffrey_: I think you get the list of all available "sprints"
<jeffrey_> I'm thinking "sprints" should be more private.   And sprints from other projects shouldn't be showing up in my project.
<jeffrey_> Does that make sense?
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if sprints are tied to projects
<jeffrey_> As far as I can tell, they are tied to blueprints which are tied to projects.
<LaserJock> but you could say have a meeting that involves multiple projects
<kiko> LaserJock, AFAIK set importance and milestone.
<kiko> LaserJock, don't you have a test account to test? ;-)
<LaserJock> kiko: umm, no
<jeffrey_> then you should subscribe a sprint to those projects and get the associated selections
<kiko> LaserJock, I do. hang on
<LaserJock> kiko: a test account wouldn't be LP abuse? ;-)
<kiko> LaserJock, you can use mine if you like. :)
<jeffrey_> you can use my account also :)
<jeffrey_> actually you can login to mine and see where the problem is
<LaserJock> jeffrey_: I think the design of the sprint tracker might be to be independent of project
<LaserJock> although I can see where after a while it could get quite messy wading through all the sprints
<jeffrey_> very quickly
<jeffrey_> it doesn't make sense for me to look at options I'm not interested in
<jeffrey_> that's one problem
<jeffrey_> but now I've clicked on "XXX XXX XXX" and I can't get it out of my blueprint
<LaserJock> yes, well, it's hard, I imagine, to know what people are interested in
<LaserJock> you should probably be able to register a new sprint and retarget the blueprints
<jeffrey_> you can see it here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/chms/+spec/chms-schema
<jeffrey_> the Sprints: xxx-xxx-xxx on the left
<jeffrey_> it's not an issue of interest, it's a design flaw
<ubotu> New bug: #137842 in malone "Allow hosting attachments elsewhere" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137842
<LaserJock> jeffrey_:  oh, nifty project btw. Is your nick registered?
<jeffrey_> nick meaning the wiki on Ubuntu site?  I'm not sure what you're asking.
<LaserJock> your IRC name
<LaserJock> is it registered with Freenode
<jeffrey_> no I haven't done that yet.  this is actually the first irc chat I've ever done. :)
<jeffrey_> I'll do that.
<kiko> jeffrey_, IRC is super fun
<jeffrey_> what if I don't want to do a sprint? how do I trash this xxx-xxx-xxx?
<kiko> LaserJock, anyway, only importance and milestone.
<LaserJock> not certain statuses too?
<LaserJock> jeffrey_: I think you could ask a Launchpad administrator to fix that
<jeffrey_> ok, anyone here an admin?
<LaserJock> kiko must be busy or on the phone ;-)
<jeffrey_> maybe kiko is fixing my problem?
<jeffrey_> where does one propose agendas for sprints?  I think it's kind of funny that Ubuntu people will be seeing my agendas.
<LaserJock> you can create a sprint at launchpad.net/sprints/+new
<jeffrey_> if I can't delete this sprint from my blueprint,  maybe as you say I can "retarget" it.
<kiko> I'm busy
<kiko> what's the story?
<kiko> you listed your blueprint for a sprint?
<kiko> waht URL?
<LaserJock> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/chms/+spec/chms-schema
<jeffrey_> I want to delete the sprint
<LaserJock> he'd like it to be un-proposed for xxx-xxx-xxx
<jeffrey_> apparently you have to be real sure when you click that proposal. :)
<jeffrey_> one way trip
<kiko> the sprint manager just needs to decline it.
<jeffrey_> kiko don't you think meetings should be associated with projects?  I can't imagine Ubuntu people wanting to come to my meetings?  :)
<LaserJock> why not?
<LaserJock> depending on where the meeting is
<LaserJock> at least, you can't discount it ;-)
<jeffrey_> it's different subject matter, but hey, if hey want to come I guess
<jeffrey_> Am I an sprint manager for my own project or is that another admin person?
<kiko> I just declined it.
<LaserJock> jeffrey_: the person who registers the sprint can fill in the sprint manager
<jeffrey_> it's still on my blueprint, now with a red-x on it.
<jeffrey_> how do we pretend I never clicked it?
<kiko> jeffrey_, well, you did propose it. :-)
<kiko> jeffrey_, I think you'd need to request support as per the /topic
<jeffrey_> OK.  I actually have reported all of this as bugs already.  I was hoping for a resolution.  :)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> hopefully as questions before bugs :)
<jeffrey_> if you as an admin can't fix it, then I'd say bug.
<kiko> it requires a DBA to nuke it
<jeffrey_> ok thanks for trying.
<kiko> you're welcome :)
<jeffrey_> have a great day one and all!
<LaserJock> hmm, he filed 3 bugs for it :-)
<kiko> wow
<ubotu> New bug: #137846 in blueprint "random people can assign you to a specification" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137846
#launchpad 2007-09-07
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #137884 in launchpad "Caption for "Duplicated Account" field in +requestmerge isn't useful" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137884
<jml> I read that as "Captain Duplicated Account"
* jml needs to get a life.
* ajmitch cannot possibly comment
<ubotu> New bug: #137886 in launchpad "Tabs are broken in "Merge Launchpad accounts" pages (+requestmerge, +mergerequestsent)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137886
<ubotu> New bug: #137907 in launchpad "Launchpad needs a global help page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137907
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #137910 in launchpad-bazaar "Eliminate user@ portion of ssh codehosting URLs" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137910
<mrevell> Morning Launchpadders!
<laga> morning mrevell 
<mrevell> hey laga, I'm gonna be afk for five minutes
<laga> no worries, was just saying hi
<mrevell> laga ah right :) Hi!
<ubotu> New bug: #137914 in launchpad "gkrellm shows to many processes in display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137914
<ubotu> New bug: #137921 in soyuz "Rejection mail for PPA upload with invalid component gives additional confusing errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137921
<AlinuxOS> hello, yesterday I've uploaded nautilus.po file to Georgian language... but I can't find it in https://translations.launchpad.net/nautilus/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=po  imports.
<ubotu> New bug: #137928 in launchpad "RSS for bugs creation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137928
<ubotu> New bug: #137932 in rosetta "Bad extension filter on +import page not handled properly" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137932
<AlinuxOS> hello all, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/nautilus/+imports my upstream stranslation is imported, but no new strings appear hear. where is the problem?
<mpt> jtv, ^
<AlinuxOS> mpt, jtv would help me ?
<mpt> or danilo_ might :-)
<jtv> AlinuxOS: Just a moment, I'm looking at it...
<AlinuxOS> jtv, ah sorry.
<AlinuxOS> danilos, hello ;)
<danilos> AlinuxOS: hi Vladimer :)
<jtv> AlinuxOS: some failures there...
<jtv> AlinuxOS: what translations did you upload besides the ones listed on that URL you just pasted?
<AlinuxOS> for the moment.... I've commited some translations and corrections to upstream GNOME svn, with msgfmt -cv nautilus/po/ka.po -o /dev/null 
<AlinuxOS> 995 translated messages, 165 untranslated messages.
<AlinuxOS>   - output
<AlinuxOS> so I've imported that into rosetta 
<AlinuxOS> as "Published upload"
<jtv> AlinuxOS: but the ka.po is still waiting to be processed.
<AlinuxOS> cause it's upstream nautilus po file.
<AlinuxOS> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/nautilus/+imports
<AlinuxOS> here it shows me 2007-09-05 15:22:42 CEST
<AlinuxOS> but I've uploaded more recent file today.
<jtv> Which one is that?
<jtv> Same one?
<AlinuxOS> hm... may I delete this one and then reapload a new one?
<AlinuxOS> today I've uploaded more recent file.
<jtv> IIRC the new file will just take the old one's place, but with the same timestamp (right danilos?)
<jtv> AlinuxOS: you uploaded a more recent version _of ka.po_ today?
<danilos> AlinuxOS, jtv: more recent version is in there
<AlinuxOS> jtv, yes.
<AlinuxOS> and I would like to remove that old one.
<AlinuxOS> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9163033/ka.po  <-
<danilos> jtv: you can follow the 'edit' link, and you'll  see the updated "Status changed" which shows "1 hours ago" (ugh, we need plural forms in Launchpad :))
<jtv> danilos, the new version automatically replaced the old one, right?
<danilos> jtv: that's  right
<sits> I'm currently having trouble with
<jtv> AlinuxOS: so no need to change that, it's automatic
<sits> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/
<AlinuxOS> jtv, yes but I need to upload a new nautilus.po file.
<jtv> AlinuxOS: a new template (nautilus.pot)?
<AlinuxOS> jtv, and import queue does't show me the recent upload.
<jtv> AlinuxOS: no, the queue still shows the old date but takes the new file.
<sits> I'm getting a 500 internal error when following a specific action
<danilos> AlinuxOS: we have a bug that timestamp is not updated there, but it's working correctly
<AlinuxOS> jtv, freshly updated Georgian (ka) nautilus file, called ka.po
<jtv> AlinuxOS: yes, the new file is already in the queue.  The queue shows the *date* of the old file, but the *new* file will be imported.
<danilos> AlinuxOS: it's all fine and cool, it will be imported (we also have ~3500 entries to import first, which are waiting in the queue already)
<sits> is there anyone I can report the problem to?
<danilos> sits: we are looking for someone to help you :)
<sits> danilos: thank you
<jtv> danilos: once again you're a sentence ahead of me :)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, ah :D COOL! :) hehe...and how much time is needed for similar (1250 circa string) files?
<jtv> AlinuxOS: not long, but first we have to finish a lot of other files!
<danilos> AlinuxOS: it will take a few days until we get to it, unfortunately... we need to prioritise human uploads, though
<jtv> AlinuxOS: there are a lot of Gutsy translations waiting at the moment.
<AlinuxOS> ah ok guys don't worry for me...I can wait entire day if needed.
<sits> danilos: (that was very timely - given there was a background conversation I would have just wandered away if you hadn't mention it : )
<AlinuxOS> danilos the problem is that I've uploaded 2 times yesterday...si I don't know...how launchpad will manage the same file uploads...
<AlinuxOS> will launchpad cancel older queues ?
<Le-Chuck_IT1> I am trying to join the launchpad beta testers
<Le-Chuck_IT1> team
<danilos> AlinuxOS: yeah, just don't worry aboutt it
<Le-Chuck_IT1> at https://help.launchpad.net/JoiningLaunchpadBetaTesters I read
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Step 5: Email  feedback@launchpad.net to confirm that you agree to the membership conditions.
<Le-Chuck_IT1> do I have to send it or wait for an e-mail to which I will reply?
<AlinuxOS> danilos, ok...so sing me that song: "Don't Worry Be Happy....tooo to to to to toto tu tutuu"
<danilos> AlinuxOS: :)
<AlinuxOS> danilos, jtv guys have a nice day!
<danilos> sits: it seems the guy who's in charge of codebrowser is asleep -- I guess it's best if you either file a question on answers.launchpad.net or file a bug, depending on what do you think it is :)
<jtv> AlinuxOS: same to you!
<danilos> AlinuxOS: thanks :)
<sits> danilos: fair enough
<sits> danilos: which component?
<SteveA> hi sits 
<sits> (for a bug report)
<SteveA> what's up?
<jtv> Le-Chuck_IT1: just a moment while I ask elsewhere
<sits> SteveA: I get a 500 server error when trying to compare to changes using Bazaar
<sits> SteveA: bear with me while I get you the link
<SteveA> got a URL I can try out?
<SteveA> ta
<sits> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~asac/intellinuxwireless/ipw3945.asac/revision/asac%40jwsdot.com-20070904111223-40rtpvbfig8p0rky?start_revid=asac%40jwsdot.com-20070904111223-40rtpvbfig8p0rky&remember=asac%40jwsdot.com-20070902190808-04yv9pno12czzbx7
<sits> SteveA: and then click on
<sits> SteveA:  compare with revision 1
<sits> (sorry you just caught me about to have lunch)
<sits> problem seems reproducible every time
<SteveA> I see the problem
<sits> SteveA: cool
<SteveA> sits: what's your launchpad user name?  I get someone to look into this, and I can add you as a subscriber when we file a bug
<sits> SteveA: sitsofe
<SteveA> cool.  thanks for telling us about this.
<sits> SteveA: no problem. When folks point me in the right direction I try to take the time to mention this stuff
<sits> (the catch is it all takes time unfortunately)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> jtv: I have to go away for a while
<Le-Chuck_IT1> will come back later
<jtv> Le-Chuck_IT1: just getting an answer now!
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ah ok I'll wait
<Le-Chuck_IT1> jtv: did you get any private message?
<jtv> Le-Chuck_IT1: mrevell says to write that (1) you will use your full real name as your Launchpad displayname, and (2) you will not talk publicly about the features you will be testing. 
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok, doing this
<Le-Chuck_IT1> thanks a lot
<jtv> Le-Chuck_IT1: that second requirement will change soon though, and Matt says he will clarify the page.
<jtv> Le-Chuck_IT1: np, and thanks for helping us test!
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok bye
<mrevell> Le-Chuck_IT1: Sorry I didn't see your question initially. I look forward to welcoming you to the beta team!
<Le-Chuck_IT1> thank you, I am looking forward to test, too :)
<jtv> Le-Chuck_IT1: ^^ the guy who answered your question :-)
<Le-Chuck_IT1> yes I see
<SteveA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/137949
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137949 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse failure when comparing revisions " [Medium,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Michael Hudson (mwhudson)
<ubotu> New bug: #137949 in launchpad-bazaar "codebrowse failure when comparing revisions " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137949
<sits> SteveA: cheers
<sits> SteveA: and I'm already subscribed - marvellous!
<Le-Chuck_IT1> ok, mail sent, bye all and see you soon
<mwhudson> sits: hm, i _think_ that problem is fixed in the code that just landed in mainline a few minutes ago
<sits> mwhudson: now that's _insanely_ fast
<mwhudson> sits: lucky :)
<mwhudson> sits: i think it's fixed now, do you want to check too?
<sits> mwhudson: sorry just reading MS mini
<sits> mwhudson: sure
<mwhudson> sits: sure "you'll check", or sure "it's fixed"?
<sits> mwhudson: beautiful
<mwhudson> np
<sits> mwhudson: it's fixed
<mwhudson> yay, that went easily :)
<sits> it's weird. The bzr problem I was having last week just upped and vanished today
<sits> too
<ubotu> New bug: #137964 in launchpad-bazaar "make run_all should run codebrowse.launchpad.dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137964
<norsetto> sorry guys, where do one file a PPA bug?
<Hobbsee> norsetto: i'd guess https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ping
<norsetto> Hobbsee: \o/
<mrevell> hey gob
<Hobbsee> norsetto: may be somewhere more specialised, i'm no tsure
<Hobbsee> mrevell: can you help as to where the ppa bug filing is?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Yes, no problem, you file it under Soyuz, tagged as ppa. Let me get the link:
<mrevell> norsetto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+filebug
<mrevell> norsetto: then tag with ppa
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/
<norsetto> ok thanks both
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i thought some of these bugs would come up
<mrevell> Hobbsee: btw - didn't mean to greet you with "hey gob". My finger slipped and, of course, the autocomplete didn't work...
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> i figured
<norsetto> mrevell: whats wrong with gob? you should see how she calls me ....
<mrevell> :)
<Hobbsee> mrevell: can you get https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/137767 fixed soon, please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137767 in soyuz "Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed in PPA uploads closes Ubuntu bugs" [Undecided,New]  
<mrevell> lemme take a look
<norsetto> ok, no need to file another one :-D
<Hobbsee> norsetto: hehe, was that the one?
<norsetto> Hobbsee: :-)
<Hobbsee> you'd only be the third to file it. that's quite good
<norsetto> the first time I saw that yesterday I almost had an heart attack ....
<norsetto> WHO UPLOADED THAT BLOODY NON WORKING PATCH :-)
<mrevell> I can definitely let cprov know you guys need it fixed sooner than later.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> mrevell: when does cprov get back?
<mrevell> Hobbsee: monday afaik
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> hmm, there are some interesting looking bugs in soyz
<Hobbsee> er, soyuz
<Hobbsee> mrevell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/136399 is also a candidate for high-prio fixing there
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136399 in soyuz "PPA builders performing normal Ubuntu binary mangling" [Undecided,New]  
<Hobbsee> same sort of issue
<Hobbsee> (ohhh!  so *that's* why MOTU ML is getting mails about ppa packages now - because it's saying that MOTU is the maintainer..)
<mrevell> Hobbsee: Thanks, lemme take a look at that too
<Rinchen> I've upgrade bug 137767 to high priority
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137767 in soyuz "Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed in PPA uploads closes Ubuntu bugs" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137767
<Hobbsee> Rinchen: great, thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #137997 in malone "+filebug-advanced should have Importance, Status and Assigne fields" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137997
<xhaker> Hi.. How does one remove a package from PPA?
<Rinchen> bigjools, ^^
<Rinchen> mrevell, we should include this ^^ in the quickstart guide if it's not there.
<bigjools> xhaker: I don't think you can yet
<mrevell> Rinchen: Agreed. I'll add a message that it's not yet possible.
<Rinchen> sweet. Thank you both
<xhaker> bigjools, no problem.. just bumped the package version. yes, the current wording on the guide made me think there was that possibility
<mrevell> xhaker: Ah, sorry the current wording confused you. Which bit in particular? I'll fix it.
<xhaker> mrevell, thumbs up
<bigjools> xhaker: the old files will get purged if they are no longer in use by a package
<bigjools> well - the work to do that is in progress anyway :)
<xhaker> mrevell, "How long are packages published?"
<xhaker> in this section
<xhaker> "Packages will remain published until either you remove them yourself,"
<mrevell> xhaker: Ah, I see. Okay, thanks. Fair point! I'll fix that now.
<xhaker> mrevell, thumbs up again.. amazing work you've been doing.. ppa is great.. and dholbach already did a nifty tool to use it :D
<mrevell> xhaker: I heard about dholbach's tool today, yeah, I need to go take a look at that.
<xhaker> mrevell, the only problem is the .lpcookie step
<mrevell> xhaker: in Daniel's tool?
<xhaker> maybe there could be a page in launchpad to expose an API key or something
<xhaker> mrevell, yes.. in revuput.. dholbach uses the browser cookie i think
<xhaker> but you'd have to copy it yourself to .lpcookie
<xhaker> that's what i understand from the mail
<mrevell> xhaker: Ah, I see. In terms of exposing an API key, I'd suggest posting launchpad-users and cc'ing Celso.
<xhaker> mrevell, I'm saying this because maybe revuput could use that key to do whatever it does. Not sure.
<mrevell> xhaker: right
<norsetto> xhaker: did you get the input from dholbach about konqueror too?
<xhaker> norsetto, i don't think i did. 
<norsetto> xhaker: its not that important, but I think konqueror is using a format of the cookies file which is different from the mozilla one, so the .lpcookie doesn't work with that
<xhaker> norsetto, yes.. i figured it would be a bit of work to get all cookies to work.. the APIkey + launchpad API changes to accomodate that app would be easier
<xhaker> on the tool side that is
<xhaker> sorry for proposing more work for the launchpad chaps.. i did not mean to.. you're doing a great work already
<xhaker> :D
<ubotu> New bug: #138021 in loggerhead "loggerhead should generate links based on revision numbers and file paths" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138021
<sjohannes> hi, is it normal that people are only able to see my bzr changesets after a few hours?
<sjohannes> (in a branch in LP)
<ddaa> it depends on the type of the branch
<ddaa> what is the url of the page of the branch on Launchpad?
<sjohannes> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main
<ddaa> When someone asks for "the url of the page in Launchpad", they expect an URL like https://code.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main
<sjohannes> oh yes sorry, didn't see that you asked for the webpage
<ddaa> Mh, this branch is hosted, so normally your changes should appear very quickly.
<ddaa> (a few minutes)
<ddaa> But there is a bug open about cases where that is not done quickly.
<ddaa> A race condition was fixed in the code, so we hope the problem will go away next release.
<ddaa> In about one week and a half.
<sjohannes> ok, i'll watch for it
<sjohannes> thanks ddaa
<ddaa> If I understand the race correctly
<ddaa> it happens when you push multiple times to the same branch in a short time
<ddaa> (as this happens when you use a checkout and do frequent commits)
<ddaa> is that your case?
<sjohannes> ddaa: how short?
<sjohannes> ddaa: no, i'm using branch and push
<ddaa> short time = a few minutes
<sjohannes> not really, there's a few hours' gap
<ddaa> okay
<ddaa> btw
<ddaa> this branch is owned by a team
<ddaa> team member should always be able to see your changes instantly through sftp or bzr+ssh
<sjohannes> ok. good to know that
<VernonCole> Hello everyone.   I am shopping for a web application framework. What toolkit is launchpad written with?
<ddaa> Zope
<ddaa> Plus a large amount of home-made infrastructure.
<ddaa> Actually, Zope3.
<VernonCole> So if I learn Zope3 I will have a better handle on launchpad?
<ddaa> uh
<ddaa> Unless you are a Launchpad developer, understanding Zope3 will not help you much.
<ddaa> The things there are to know about Launchpad are launhcpad-specific, nothing to do with the framework.
<ddaa> Also, Launchpad uses postgresql, not zodb, not it's not typical at all as far as Zope3 apps go.
<VernonCole> I want to do some work on STORM, and don't want to have to unlearn anything.
<ddaa> STORM is an ORM, it is only a small part of the launchpad infrastructure.
<ddaa> And you should be able to understand and contribute to it without the broader picture.
<VernonCole> Understood.  I am the implementer of adodbapi.py and I want to hook STORM to it.
<VernonCole> My day job requires a web page and I want to use what canonical uses.
<Rinchen> VernonCole, have you seen  https://storm.canonical.com/ ?
<Rinchen> VernonCole, you should join the storm mailing list and post your questions there.
<ddaa> As far as web frameworks go, you should probably not consider Zope unless you are going for a webapp with more than 10 developers.
<ddaa> Maybe look at grok, or django.
<VernonCole> The app will be running on a Windows (IIS) server. django is out. Would grok work?
<ddaa> uh
<intellectronica> or web.py, which is really simple and can get you started very quickly - all of the above will work with storm, b.t.w, with a bit of tweaking
<ddaa> Not the least clue about IIS compatibility. Though my best advice here is "stay away from IIS".
<intellectronica> VernonCole: why should IIS be a problem. python is cross-platform, people do run python webapps on windows. or does django have a special limitation?
<VernonCole> My quick review of django yesterday looks like it only works well with apache and is hard to set up on Windows.
<VernonCole> As for IIS, I am forced into that chioce by my employer.  They hate me for using python rather than visual basic.
<intellectronica> VernonCole: i doubt that, but anyway, check out web.py ( https://launchpad.net/webpy ), i know for sure that people are using it with IIS
<VernonCole> Okay.  I am on my way to ckeck out webpy.  Thanks for the help!
<sabdfl> evening all
<xhaker> good evening!
<beuno> carlos, ping  :D
<recon> Is there any way to kill an account?
<ubotu> New bug: #138088 in soyuz "ppa Instructions unclear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138088
#launchpad 2007-09-08
<ubotu> New bug: #138155 in launchpad "importance drop down display even when user has no ability to change it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138155
<ubotu> New bug: #138161 in malone "Bug list for a project group, or whatever they're called today doesn't use product/project display name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138161
<ignas> how do i remove an attachment from a bug report (attached the wrong file)
<ignas> found that
<Q-FUNK> is there any way to unsubscribe myself from a bug after it was reassigned to the correct package?
<Kmos> Q-FUNK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/getdeb/+bug/NUMBER/+subscribe ?
<Q-FUNK> Kmos: hm, nope. it seems that I'm actually among those being notified, rather than subscribed.
<Kmos> every bug you participate now are at your bug list
<Q-FUNK> Kmos: as far as I can tell, it's because I'm the bug contact for the package agaisnt which the bug was originally filed.
<Kmos> i don't know and I think you can't disable this
<Kmos> and you can't remove as a bug contact?
<Q-FUNK> no, since I indeed am the bug contact for a specific package.  the thing is that launchpad doesn't seem to have a way to permanently transfer a bug from one package to another.
<Q-FUNK> the bug contact for the package against which the bug was incorrectly filed rmains attached to the bug.
<Kmos> ask that in launchpad-users mailign list
<Kmos> *mailing list
<mdke> Q-FUNK: you can change the package just by editing the package name in the drop down mailing list; but it's confusing yeah
<Q-FUNK> mdke: hm?
<mdke> but I have to say that I thought when one task is closed and another  is opened, the relevant bug contacts should be unsubscribed
<Q-FUNK> also, how do I add myself as a bug contact for a package?
<mdke> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+subscribe
<Q-FUNK> wait, I found that one. :)
<Q-FUNK> but I still cannot figure out how to unsubscribe myself from a bug a I reassined to the correct package.
<mdke> can you give an example of a bug where you are still subscribed even after rejecting the task?
<mdke> I suppose the problem is that when a task is closed, the bug contacts may still be relevant in case a further question arises
<Q-FUNK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/109830
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109830 in upgrade-system "Kubuntu crash upgrading Edgy to Feisty from Alternate CD (dup-of: 107451)" [Undecided,Invalid]  
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107451 in update-manager "[MASTER]  [kde]  cdrom uprade fails" [High,Fix committed]   - Assigned to Michael Vogt (mvo)
<Q-FUNK> this is one
<Q-FUNK> I got yet more mail today about that one, even though it has been reassigned to the correct package
* mdke shrugs
<mdke> I guess LP thinks there may still be reasons for the contacts to be subscribed in such situations
<sabdfl> hey jordi
<zerovertex> I'm trying to upload my gpg key but I am having a problem. in the example command line "gpg --send-key key-id" what is my ket-id and how do I find it?
<laga> zerovertex: run gpg -k
<zerovertex> is the short hex after pub 1024D/ my key-id?
<Hobbsee> yep
<zerovertex> awesome, got it, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #132157 in ubiquity "Untranslated strings in gutsy installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/132157
<handl3r> hello
<handl3r> can an admin please delete my account on launchpad.net
<PriceChild> handl3r, https://launchpad.net/~your_username/+deactivate-account
<handl3r> thx
<Kuhrscher> Hi, is there actually any problem with the import of po files?
<Kuhrscher> I just got the notification, that files I uploaded almost 11 days (!) ago are now imported
<Kuhrscher> Danilos: Or do po files need any approval atm?
<ubotu> New bug: #138316 in launchpad "It should be possible to get time-based reminders for bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138316
<ubotu> New bug: #138324 in rosetta "Erres In CTB" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138324
<brmassa> guys, what should i do to connect with my launchpad repo on windows?
<brmassa> i tried a vanilla bazaar installation but it complains about my authentication. the lack of it, in fact
<arne> I tried to set up translations for my projects some days ago and therefore uploaded the .pot files but now they are stuck in the import queue, marked as "Needs Review". Can anybody tell me who should review these files and when?
#launchpad 2007-09-09
<ubotu> New bug: #138388 in launchpad "[wish-list]  search in the list of translation package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138388
<ubotu> New bug: #138406 in soyuz "[ppa]  Can't retarget package from gutsy to feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138406
<ubotu> New bug: #138409 in launchpad-answers "Question edit form doesn't recognize binary packages" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138409
<wfarr> Is there any reason why neither I cannot commit to any existing branches on Launchpad atm?
<ryanakca> Is there a way to remove a team?
<ryanakca> (maybe leave the team if you're it's owner?)
<ubotu> New bug: #138464 in soyuz "MANUALDEPWAIT builds in PPAs are not automatically retried" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138464
<ubotu> New bug: #138480 in launchpad "View the members of a group as XML (or another format)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/138480
#launchpad 2008-09-01
<philn> hi
<philn> i'd like to associate my GPG key with another account, so i deactivated it in my settings and tried to activate it in the new account.. but launchpad tells me it has already been imported
<siretart> gmb: does the launchpad bugzilla plugin automatically import upstream bugs to launchpad?
<siretart> gmb: or phrased differently, now that xine-lib has the lp plugin installed, what has changed now?
<gmb> siretart: Launchpad should automatically use the plugin API to import bug statuses and comments from the xine-lib bugzilla. However, to be sure that it is doing so we'll reset the bug watches and then run the bug watch checker against that bugtracker specifically.
<gmb> At the moment importing bugs isn't enabled.
<gmb> Since we need to be sure that syncing comments works properly before we enable full bug imports.
<wgrant> Why are branches enveloped to all changes?
<wgrant> Er, people enveloped to all changes on branches.
<wgrant> Is it one of those rare instances of questionable rebus on Launchpad?
<jamesh> rebus?
<wgrant> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebus
<wgrant> jamesh: ^^
<jamesh> wgrant: I still have no idea what you're talking about
<wgrant> The portlet on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/apport/apport/+merge/758
<wgrant> These are strange times. One can unambiguously say portlet.
<jamesh> okay.  That makes more sense.  It wasn't clear what you were talking about
<jamesh> what page
<wgrant> Sorry.
<jamesh> It could probably do without the icon completely.
<wgrant> It was meant to be added, but I don't think that's the right place.
<wgrant> Let me find the bug...
<wgrant> Bug #256546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256546 in launchpad-bazaar "Branch subscribers and owner have annoying green ticks next to them" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256546
<wgrant> Hm, maybe it was just a coincidence, as that bug isn't assigned.
<siretart> gmb: ah, so that means that I 'just' have to identify and maintain cross bugtracker links manually, but launchpad will sync comments autmatically between the bugtrackers, is that correct?
<gmb> siretart: At the moment, someone has to create a bug watch in Launchpad for Launchpad to be able to do any communicating with the remote bug tracker. Once the bug watch is added, though, comment syncing should start automatically. The idea is that we bring this functionality in slowly so as to a) make sure that it works right on our end, b) make sure it works right on your end and - most importantly - c) make sure that it's working as effici
<gmb> Launchpad should also, as of the next release, start telling remote bug trackers which bug on Launchpad links to which bug on that tracker.
 * NCommander is away: This creature sleeps beyond the reaches of time itself
<siretart> gmb: ah, I see. thanks!
<gmb> np
<philn> are there any issues with PPA? I uploaded a package but it doesn't appear on the PPA and i got no mail notification
<wgrant> philn: How long have you been waiting?
<bigjools> what he said
<Hobbsee> philn: did you sign the package, with a key that's in launchpad?
<philn> an hour or so
<philn> Hobbsee: yes
<wgrant> Oh, a Soyuz dev. This is good.
<bigjools>  /o\
<wgrant> I suspect that seeing the .changes may be of some utility.
<bigjools> philn: which PPA did you upload to?
<philn> ~elisa-developers package elisa-plugins-bad
<bigjools> thanks, give me some time to go log hunting
<philn> uploader was elisa-packager
<philn> bigjools: i just did a new upload
<elmo> 2008-09-01 09:45:08 ERROR   Unhandled exception from processing an upload -> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17201984/hcV05rRmPW7aemY7u2CUW4vYgFe.txt (File elisa-plugins-bad_0.5.5-1ubuntu1~pp
<elmo> philn: ^--
<elmo> a2_source.changes is signed with a deactivated key 153061DE)
<philn> ok, got a mail this time ;)
<bigjools> thanks elmo
<philn> latest upload failed because uploader is not an ubuntero
<asac> mpt: i have a project on launchpad and now i want to make a release (not really a series). how do i do that?
<asac> mpt: the peculiarity here is that the release is a tag-branch in bzr
<wgrant> Releases are within a series.
<asac> wgrant: let me check
<asac> wgrant: "Add milestone" ?
<mpt> asac, I don't really know
<mpt> asac, but as wgrant says, I think you first need to make a series
<mpt> then go into that series, and I think you'll find something for registering a release
<asac> ok. i have a series: trunk ... now making a release would be like specifying which revision that is ;) ... but that doesnt exist
<asac> oh yeah
<asac> "register a release ";)
<wgrant> That's likely what you want.
<asac> lets see what happens next
<wgrant> Much magic.
<asac> either there is no way to link a revision or branch ... or that comes after i registered it
<wgrant> Branches are linked to series.
<asac> true. but what i want to do is to provide a tag or revision of a branch when making a release
<wgrant> It may make sense for a release to be able to specify a tag.
<asac> apparently thats not supported (yet)
<wgrant> But I don't believe that functionality to be currently implemented.
<asac> wgrant: well ... branches make sense too
<wgrant> No, a series has a branch.
<asac> personal preference might be ignorable
<wgrant> A release should not.
<wgrant> That fails to make sense.
<asac> wgrant: theory and praxis diverge here ;)
<asac> we have to cover a big use-caase:
<wgrant> Why would one want a branch for something that will never change?
<asac> http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/
<asac> http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/ghex/tags/
<asac> i mirror my branch for trunk development.
<asac> but when i want to plumber a package for release i want to use the tag ;)
<asac> thats why i hoped for that launchpad has a syntax like: lp:network-manager/release/0.0.2
<wgrant> Tags are not branches...
<lifeless> tags make sense for releases though
<wgrant> They do.
<asac> which would give me a branch of a release i have registered
<asac> either tag
<asac> or a "release" branch
<asac> wgrant: i dont see any option to specify a bzr thing for release here
<asac> neither tag, nor revision nor branch
<wgrant> I don't believe there is one.
<wgrant> Branch doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> Tag or revision do.
<asac> branch makes sense too ... for practical reasons
<wgrant> But none seem to be options now.
<lifeless> asac: in the lp model, branch == series, release == tarball
<asac> like svn mirrors
<asac> lifeless: true. thats fine, but that could be better integrated imo
<wgrant> SVN tags don't make sense.
<lifeless> asac: releases as revisions is in the datamodel, no UI for it
<asac> like i want to bake a releas in launchpad ... i specify a tag or revision and then the tarball gets produced ;)
<lifeless> asac: and tags are just revisions
<asac> ok
<lifeless> asac: I asked for that specific feature, kiko says no for now :(
<lifeless> asac: but nag kiko - more voices more chance
<asac> lifeless: too bad. would have helped me to easily do package releases
<asac> i track packaging based on trunk by regularly merging
<asac> and for releasee do a merge from the "release branch/tag/revision" ... whatever
<asac> lifeless: ok thanks
<asac> lifeless: you know if there is a bug for that?
<lifeless> asac: no, I don't know
<asac> ok ... i go directly to him then by next chance
<lifeless> as far as using urls to svn; they map to bzr tags, so a bzr tag (actually revision is needed for immutability) is fine
<asac> lifeless: they map to bzr tags?
<asac> lifeless: i am looking at bzr-mirror.gnome.org
<asac> hmm ... how can i list tags ;)
<lifeless> bzr tags URL
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> i looked for bzr tag -l ;)
<lifeless> why? :)
<asac> lifeless: not sure where this idea comes from
<asac> maybe git?
<asac> ok that really works
<asac> fine
<asac> now i just need the feature to model a bzr release in launchapd ;)
<asac> lifeless: bzr tags <empty> works ... but remove urls dont work here
<asac> bzr tags http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/libmbca/trunk/
<asac> bzr: ERROR: extra argument to command tags: http://bzr-mirror.gnome.org/libmbca/trunk/
<asac> ok ... there is no <URL> argument in help
<asac> would make sense as a feature i think
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> right, add that then :P
<lifeless> as a bug
<gour> LP admins are mostly over the pond?
<No`> howdy launchpadders
<No`> maybe it's a silly question: is there any way to automatically pull *every* branch linked to a project?
<No`> let me explain
<No`> I'm following a project, for example gwibber
<No`> I can pull trunk, but it happens that the bleeding edge of gwibber might be in gwibber-experimental-stuff
<No`> without browsing code.launchpad.net/gwibber, I am not informed that a new branch has appeared
<No`> or, another way to put this: could it be possible to get notified whenever a new branch appears in a project?
<jpds> No`: If you're on Ubuntu you can install the ubuntu-dev-tools package which has a script which does just that.
<jpds> No`: bzr branch lp:ubuntu-dev-tools
<jpds> No`: Forget that, I just remembered that get-branches only does teams, not projects.
<No`> jpds: ah... Anyway, I think I have a solution... using the RSS feeds. It looks like you can have an RSS item every time a new revision has been pushed
<No`> it's not precisely what I wanted, but that's a start
<salgado> andrea-bs, ping (re: bug 263320)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263320 in launchpad "Team admins aren't warned when a membership expires" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263320
<andrea-bs> salgado: pong
<salgado> hi andrea-bs.  I wanted to ask you a couple more questions about that bug and I figured asking them here would be quicker...
<andrea-bs> salgado: great, thanks
<salgado> andrea-bs, what was the expiration date you used?  and where do you see the membership listed as 'Expired 12h ago'?
<andrea-bs> salgado: I've used 2008-09-01 (today) and here's the team: https://edge.launchpad.net/~beeseek-artists/+members
<salgado> ah, I see.  it says that it expired 13h ago but the status is Approved
<salgado> that's rather confusing
<andrea-bs> salgado: yep, I assume that's because members are deleted daily
<salgado> that's correct
<salgado> we shouldn't say it 'Expires 13h ago' as that suggests it's expired already
 * salgado files a bug
<salgado> now we just need to wait until the script actually flags that membership as expired to see if a notification is sent
<andrea-bs> salgado: can you run the script now?
<salgado> andrea-bs, I can't, no
<andrea-bs> salgado: no problem
<gour> what is the usual admin-response-time for tasks such as creating project-group?
<Hobbsee> gour: depends on if the stars align.
<gour> Hobbsee: huh, then i'm in trouble :-D
<Hobbsee> gour: if your question expires, then you can just reopen it a few times, until they get to it.
<Hobbsee> gour: i've not done some stats on the invalid-no-response ones in a few months now.
<gour> Hobbsee: cool. so it means one can expect to solve it during this lifetime
<Hobbsee> it may be considerably faster.  but yes, unless you die tomorrow, or this week, it should definetly be done in this lifetime :P
<gour> lol
<gour> btw, there are quite a few requests for creating project-group. it would be nice to have some FAQ that it's not possible to 'upgrade' project to project-group and it will save some time for LP-admins
<andrea-bs> gour: I've submitted bug #263630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263630 in launchpad-documentation "FAQs doesn't say that project groups are created from scratch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263630
<No`> mrevell: howdy, master revell
<mrevell> hello No`!
<mrevell> No`: Thanks for your email. I've been away, which is why I haven't replied yet.
<No`> mrevell: no problem, mate
<No`> it was your request, not mine
<No`> ;)
<gour> nice addition to FAQ by andrea-bs...
<gour> i'm not clear why the step "1. create the sub-projects you need;" is required when it is stated later that "Once your group has been created, you'll be able to link more sub-projects by yourself." or it means at least ONE sub-project is required?
<gour> ...according to https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ/Draft1#How do I create a project group?
<No`> you may be interested by: http://jehaisleprintemps.net/blog/en/2008/09/01/things-i-know-about-launchpad/
<No`> (self pimping, but I wanted to write that for ages)
<No`> and it's on topic :p
<gour> No`: nice post ;)
<gour> No`: do you recommend the same when the project(group) is split into several sub-projects?
<gour> andrea-bs: nice add-on to FAQ?
<andrea-bs> thanks gour
<exarkun> When I run 'bzr pull', it says to run 'bzr upgrade' for better performance, but the repository is on launchpad, how can I upgrade it?
<exarkun> or will launchpad automatically upgrade it eventually?
<andrea-bs> exarkun: there are two ways: you can upgrade via sftp or you can upgrade your local branch and then push it
<gour> andrea-bs: one question - http://rafb.net/p/s3zR9z90.html ?
<andrea-bs> gour: actually I don't know... I've put this because admins always ask for the subprojects to be linked :)
<andrea-bs> gour: I think that at least one subproject is needed
<Adri2000> No`: you know that you don't need to be in the "bugsquad" team of a project to follow its bug reports?
<gour> andrea-bs: hmm, ok. then i'm better creating one 'cause the present one will be rm-ed after project-group is created
<andrea-bs> gour: actually you can rename the present project
<andrea-bs> gour: I'll make this clearer ;)
<gour> andrea-bs: thanks
<No`> gour: dunno, I've never been in a project big enough to need it
<No`> Adri2000: you mean "every bug of the project"?
<Adri2000> yes
<No`> ah didn't know
<Adri2000> you don't need to be the "bug supervisor" contact or in the team being the "bug supervisor"
<No`> where's it hidden?
<Adri2000> you can just "subscribe to bug mail"
<Adri2000> bugs.lp.net/<project>
<gour> Adri2000: good to know - no need fo *-bug team
<andrea-bs> gour: I've tried on staging.launchpad.net and I saw that project groups can also have no subprojects
<gour> andrea-bs: thank you. i'll try to rename present project to new sub-project to save same admin :-)
<andrea-bs> gour: sorry, but you can't rename a project without the help of an admin
<gour> andrea-bs: yeah, i see now :-(
<No`> Adri2000: nice. changing blog post right now
<gour> andrea-bs: some (un)necessary complications
<andrea-bs> gour: is it ok for you now? https://help.launchpad.net/FAQ/Draft1#How%20do%20I%20create%20a%20project%20group?
<gour> andrea-bs: yeah. it's ok. it would be nice if i'd know it earlier
<gour> andrea-bs: does the same apply to teams as well?
<gour> i.e. can one rename the team without admin?
<andrea-bs> gour: let me check
<andrea-bs> gour: you can rename it by yourself only if the team doesn't have a mailing list
<gour> andrea-bs: cool. it's good that i did some upfront thinking :-)
<gour> andrea-bs: what could be the reason for "The name 'bvj-admin' has been blocked by the Launchpad administrators" ?
<andrea-bs> gour: I don't know... you should ask an admin
<ara> hello, all, I have a quick question. is there a way to set someone as the bug supervisor for an ubuntu package?
<Adri2000> gour: you're trying to register that name?
<Adri2000> ara: bug supervisor no, but bug subscriber yes
<ara> Adri2000: thanks :)
<gour> Adri2000: team
<Adri2000> gour: probably all *-admin are blocked
<gour> Adri2000: hmm, then No`s post is meaningless :-)
<salgado> gour, all names which end in '-admin' are blocked
<gour> salgado: i see. thanks
<salgado> reserved, actually
<gour> heh, same for end-users ;)
<Adri2000> salgado: that doesn't apply for already registered teams/users it seems?
<salgado> Adri2000, it doesn't seem to
<Adri2000> salgado: btw is it intended that searching people/teams for "-whatever" actually shows all people/teams? I guess that's what happened but can't reproduce now as it's always timeouting
<Adri2000> (edge)
<salgado> Adri2000, that's because '-foo' is interpreted as "all names not containing foo"
<Adri2000> salgado-lunch: but I'd say it's the a bug that it tries to show everything - anyway, how can I search for "-foo" then?
<joaopinto> Hello, how do I ask for a project removal ? I am the Maintainer
<jpds> joaopinto: You could file a question for it at: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<mdke> 4~/win 13
<mdke> gah
<Kaivalagi> hi all
<mwhudson> hello
<Kaivalagi> I have a couple of questions about PPA's on launchpad
<Kaivalagi> feeds - would it be possible to have an rss feed for PPA's similar to what is available for code revisions? I would like to publish my PPA's version release info onto my site...
<Kaivalagi> displaying the changelog along with the package would be really useful
<mwhudson> that sounds like it should be possible
<mwhudson> file/look for a bug report?
 * mwhudson is not a PPA person
<beuno> bigjools, ^
 * bigjools is close to going to bed, however
<bigjools> we're not planning on doing that sort of thing but feel free to file a bug
<Kaivalagi> okay I'll log a bug for it
<beuno> bigjools, g'nigh bigjools
<bigjools> Kaivalagi: thanks
<bigjools> beuno: and thanks :)
<Kaivalagi> the other question was more of a long term one, currently the preferred packaging arrangement to get projects into the ubuntu universe is REVU, will this continue to be the standard or do you see an easy migration path from PPA to universe solely in launchpad?
<beuno> Kaivalagi, I see the PPA -> Archive migration happening at some point
<beuno> it has been discussed
<bigjools> at some point we'll be able to do copy packages from PPAs, yes
<Kaivalagi> it does seem a big long winded at present...it would be great for everything to be centralised :)
<Kaivalagi> I'll keep a look out for any news...any feeds worth subscribing to to get this sort of info through?
<bigjools> keep an eye on the usual LP announcements
<Kaivalagi> alrightly, will do...for now I'll stick with providing my packages outside of the universe...
<Kaivalagi> thanks bigjools
<Kaivalagi> thanks beuno
<beuno> Kaivalagi, :)
<Kaivalagi> bye all
#launchpad 2008-09-02
<persia> beuno: bigjools: There exists today a facility to copy packages from the PPAs to universe.  At issue is more that there doesn't exist a facility to provide review/feedback on the packages, and it is not possible to upload certain classes of revisions.
<beuno> persia, that's interesting. Is it actually in use?
<persia> beuno: In a couple cases, but rarely.  The lack of any means of discussion or review means that something in a PPA is unlikely to meet the requirements for a NEW package.
<persia> And the way version number blacklisting works means that if someone doesn't get it right the first time, it becomes impossible to get it right later in a PPA.
<beuno> persia, it would be interesting to pinpoint the exact tools that would help with that
<persia> Mind you, there are a number of use cases for PPAs that make the current version number blacklisting behaviour correct.
<persia> Would it?  There was discussion in Boston about what would be needed for LP to provide something like REVU.
<beuno> it absolutely would. In what timeframe something like that could be implemented, is a different battle
<persia> Essential items were being able to completely revise packaging to cover mistakes (e.g. upload -0ubuntu1 to override -1, or upload 0.2 to override 0.2rc4)
<persia> Beaing able to comment on a given release, subscribe to a given package in a given PPA, and indicate advocation.
<beuno> that doesn't sound too complicated
<persia> Unfortunately, implementation of much of that breaks the use case for using PPAs as a means of distributing packages to end-users.
<beuno> are there bugs open for it?
<persia> bug #263301 has some related discussion, but nothing explicit.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263301 in soyuz "Can't re-upload a package with a different src tarball after deletion in PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263301
<persia> Essentially, it's a matter of determining whether a PPA is for end-user distribution or for review.  The workflows for these uses, and the constraints that need to be applied are sufficiently different that both doesn't work well for either.
<beuno> persia, could you file relevant bugs requesting those features?   just having them there will increase the chances of getting it done
<persia> beuno: Can you answer the question as to which is the appropriate use for a PPA?  I won't file bugs towards making it a better review system that would break the distribution experience for all end users without some indication that LP doesn't care about end-user distribution in PPAs.  Similarly, I won't file bugs about how PPAs are broken for end-user distribution without some clear indication that LP doesn't care about review use cases.
<persia> The two are fundamentally incompatible, due to expectations on the part of dpkg, existing policies and guidelines, and other issues.
<persia> The last answer I got from cprov was "both", but there was indication that it hadn't received deep thought.
<beuno> I probably can't answer that with absolute confidence. I still think the bugs are relevant because it makes it easy to follow up on and discuss, but we could as well try this on the mailing list.
<persia> I guess.  I think discussion at that level of detail is premature.
<persia> It is likely that a decision in one direction or another will be forced by 263301, and that can the be guidance as to which workflow should be fixed (as the current behaviour is very much not ideal for either model)
<beuno> persia, fair enough. I won't make you waste more time on it, since it seems you've already tried to get this through without much success.
<persia> beuno: I didn't try real hard :)  The discussion in Boston foundered on similar confusions, and there was a *lot* more work that needed to be done on PPAs first.
<persia> I think we're reaching the point where we can make progress in one direction or the other soon, but I think it's something that needs to be decided at a policy level, rather than from looking at the problems currently encountered by each use case.
<persia> From a communications perspective, it's very difficult to have two sorts of PPAs, and having both limited in various ways may be the best way to not have to decide one way or the other.
<beuno> persia, are you going to be at UDS in December?
<persia> Yes.
<beuno> cool, that may be a very good place to give it another round of discussion
<beuno> I think I'll be there too, so I may be able to help as well  :)
<persia> Indeed, although I wouldn't be surprised if a decision can be made sooner.
<beuno> sure, would make the discussion more precise
<persia> I think that 263301 is a good example bug where a change is requested that would break the distribution model in favour of the review model.
<persia> Yes, once a decision is made, we can quickly outline the features that are needed to make that model work well, and discuss implementations at UDS.
<beuno> great, I'm interested in that discussion  :)
<gour> is c. reis the only LP admin creating project-groups?
<stub> Not sure. Open a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and see who takes it.
<gour> i already did that - https://answers.launchpad.net/~kiko there are open tickets from 23rd...
<gour> the other day i was browsing some LP's help docs with the examples of blueprints, but today i cannot find it :-/
<gour> there were scans of paper & pen 'specs'
<compengi> how could the membership in a team expire?
<Hobbsee> because somenoe didn't renew it?
<compengi> Hobbsee, is that someone from user's side or from the administrator's?
<Hobbsee> compengi: administrators of the team.
<Hobbsee> wait, are you talking about a user expiring from a team?
<Hobbsee> if so, then the user's side.
<compengi> hmm..
<compengi> and how to renew it =/
<Hobbsee> add the user to the team again
<Hobbsee> or change their status, i guess
<compengi> oh
<compengi> but i don't see join the team. i only can see "leave"
<gour> add?
<Hobbsee> are you the administrator of the team?
<compengi> nope
<wgrant> If you can only leave, then you have not expired.
<compengi> i'm a user. and today received and email that my membership in ubuntu-lb team would expire after 7 days from now.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Click the link in the email.
<wgrant> If it says you can renew it.
<wgrant> If it doesn't say that, you must ask an admin.
<compengi> yeah. it says i must contact admins
<wgrant> Then contact the admins.
<Hobbsee> then you have to contact the admins of the team.
<compengi> is this by default?
<Hobbsee> don't think so.
<wgrant> I thought so.
<compengi> weird
<Hobbsee> hm, it might be.
<wgrant> Why is this weird?
<wgrant> Expiry dates with renewal do not make much sense.
<persia> I think the default is an open team.  When one closes a team, one can decide how renewals work.
<wgrant> persia: But there is a default for that too.
 * ajmitch almost expired from core-dev, but that can be renewed by a user
<compengi> why should the membership in a team renew his membership
 * persia looks for an open team to close to discover the default.
<compengi> an *approved* member also
<wgrant> persia: Staging works well for that.
<wgrant> compengi: That failed to parse - can you please rephrase?
<persia> compengi: To show they are still active?
<persia> wgrant: Aha.  That way I don't break anything.  Good idea!
<compengi> wgrant, if there are no assigments to that team, in which people can participate in. how could someone know if users are active this way, knowing that some other users already participate and active in other projects
<persia> compengi: It really depends on the team.  I'd argue that any well-defined team probably works towards some goal, and that any active member can probably report what they did and what they plan to do as part of the discussion with the team admins about renewal.
<persia> Indeed.  I've just checked a team for which I'm an admin, and the default for moderated and restricted teams appears to be to invite members to apply for renewal.
<klette> Hey, is it possible to set dependencies between bugs?
<wgrant> Not at this time.
<wgrant> Regrettably.
<klette> Planned feature then I hope ;)
<wgrant> Unfortunately I don't believe so. Though we (Ubuntu people) have asked for it.
<klette> shrug
<persia> klette: During the last discussion it ended up being blocked by definition: what does one bug depending on another mean?
<persia> If you can come up with a coherent definition that is unlikely to be misunderstood without documentation, and unlikely to be abused, submitting it to the LP folk may result in implementation.
<klette> persia: «that bug needs to be solved before we can solve this one»
<klette> in my head at least ;)
<persia> klette: OK.  What about two bugs that must be solved at the same time?  Is there a dependency?
<persia> How about a bug in one place that is actually just a distant symptom of a bug in another place?
 * persia isn't an LP developer, but just someone who remembers the last conversation
<klette> the first one is tricky, but the second i would mark as a duplicate and add that info the the first bug, as its a result of one bug, not two
<Volans> Hi all, perhaps there is some PPA admin here?
<persia> Volans: What are you trying to accomplish?
<Volans> persia:  there is a build in a virtual machine on my PPA that probably is in loop, I have tried to ask the owner (Adam Conrad) both via IRC or mail, but at the moment  no reply
<wgrant> I'm sure somebody will notice eventually.
<persia> Volans: Ah.  A broken buildd.  Yeah, that needs a specific sort of person.
<wgrant> But it's not such a problem now that there are 31 buildds.
<wgrant> infinity is your man, I believe.
<Volans> if possible I want to stop the build, is useless and time consuming for the all PPA
<wgrant> There are at least 9 other buildds, so it's not much of a problem for others.
<Volans> wgrant: yeah, I have tried to talk with him, tonight in IRC and I have sent an email to him
<Volans> after 1 hour for some reason the build is gone in a loop, only for lpia architecture
<Hobbsee> Volans: normal mortals can't cancel builds
<Hobbsee> lamont / infinity / elmo would be able to fix it.
<Hobbsee> but infinity for one, isn't good at responding to emails.
<Volans> so, I think is very useless to leave it
<Hobbsee> even buildd admins can't.
<Hobbsee> it pops up a dialog saying "feature not yet implemented"
<Volans> Hobbsee: thanks, I will try with the other two, I have talked with lamont and elmo in the past for sysadmin stuffs
<Hobbsee> i hope it's fixed relatively soon, but i doubt it will be.
<compengi> i'm trying to set a gpg keyserver by "gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com" but it seems to take too long. no idea if it's stuck
<compengi> i just see "Gpg:  On it goes - message enter...  " and nothing happens. it's been like this over half an hour
<sabdfl> would make sense to allow the uploader, or someone with permissions on the destination archive, to kill a build
<wgrant> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+spec/builder-job-aborting
<wgrant> But I'm not sure if that would cover privileges.
<epsy> hi, this is a minor issue, but it's rather confusing..on the commit atom feeds there is always a trailing "..." even if the commit message is complete
<intellectronica> epsy: maybe file a bug?
<epsy> okay
<epsy> intellectronica, in what project ?
<intellectronica> epsy: https://launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+filebug
<persia> cprov: bug #252689 and bug #263301 aren't quite duplicates: one is about the orig.tar.gz, and the other about the diff.gz and .dsc.  They are admittedly both about the blacklisting rules, so may be easily solved together.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252689 in soyuz "Permit to upload a new package with the same name-version of another package already uploaded (PPA) (dup-of: 263301)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263301 in soyuz "Can't re-upload a package with a different src tarball after deletion in PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263301
<persia> al-maisan: Regarding bug #250820 : the example email has both corrupted and uncorrupted non-ASCII text.  Is that intentional?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250820 in soyuz "-changes emails could be easier to read" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250820
<gour> LP admin created project-group for me, but it looks i'm not able to add existing project(s) to it, right?
<matsubara> gour: in change details for your project you should have the option to choose which project group your project is part of
<gour> matsubara: thanks a lot. somehow i missed it :-/
<matsubara> gour: you're welcome
<gour> :-)
<gour> enough for today...
 * gour ---> sleep
<gour> good night
<cyberix> Is marking bugs invalid until they get forwarded upstream the right thing to do? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/258003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 258003 in rhythmbox "no visual clue for successfull import" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<beuno> cyberix, that doesn't sound right. Does the bug exist in Ubuntu?
<cyberix> beuno: yes
<beuno> cyberix, than the bug is valid
<cyberix> sorry I said wrong
<cyberix> the status is incomplete
<cyberix> but I think the report is not lacking anything
<cyberix> expect for reporting upstream
<chadm> I am trying to connect to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-4.1/files
<chadm> but I am getting the following error
<chadm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/mysql-4.1/files
<chadm> err
<chadm> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<chadm> anyone able to help?
<jpds> barry: Odd, it appears to be determined on: "Searching for httplib2==0.2.0".
<barry> jpds: did you try the -d (develop) switch?  does it do anything different in that case?  note that the target of -d must be on $PYTHONPATH
<beuno> cyberix, than you should note that in a comment
<beuno> and leave the bug as confirmed/triaged
<beuno> as the bug itself is not incomplete
<cyberix> I reported it originally, so I'm not sure, if I'm allowed to change the status into confirmed
<jpds> barry: Running the command you suggested just gives me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/42826/
<barry> jpds: PYTHONPATH=`pwd`/staging ./setup.py develop -d staging
<jpds> barry: That gives me the same as before.. : http://paste.ubuntu.com/42828/
<barry> jpds: very odd.  setuptools is being stoopid
<barry> jpds: try blowing away launchpadlib.egg-info and trying again
<jpds> Same.
<jpds> I have the intrepid python-setuptools.
<barry> jpds: note that i'm trying everything with a from-source build of 2.5.2
<barry> though i don't see why it should matter
<bruce90> surely the lp mappy thing could use OSM?
<Odd_Bloke> Just realised that I don't want https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gwibber/debian to be imported by Launchpad, as that'll generate new revisions when it's been pushed there with bzr-svn (right?).
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: um, possibly not
<mwhudson> i can delete the import for you if you want...
<Odd_Bloke> mwhudson: Yeah, please.
<mwhudson> Odd_Bloke: done
<Odd_Bloke> mwhudson: Thanks. :)
#launchpad 2008-09-03
<dash> hi. anybody know if there's an emacs client for the launchpad api yet?
<kiko> dash, I am pretty sure there isn't. you thinking of giving up a lung? :)
<dash> kiko: But breathing is my favorite :(
<dash> i'm on an elisp kick this week, it seems
<kiko> dash, I'm very interested in people trying out the API from weird clients, you might get a t-shirt if you try hard enough :)
<dash> kiko: Ooh, a bribe.
 * dash reads launchpadlib
<kiko> dash, and leonardr is the guy to talk to if it looks too complicated. it's meant to be easy!
 * kiko curses OOO
<dash> kiko: I guess I just have to figure out oauth now
<dash> anyway let's see
<dash> hmac, base64, xml, json
<dash> and https
<dash> looks like emacs has all the main libraries I need
<dash> kiko: is there docs for the protocol independent of launchpadlib?
<kiko> dash, yes, definitely
<kiko> dash, help.launchpad.net/API and then follow the second link IIRC
<dash> great
<dash> hmm
<dash> so it looks like the api only really covers bugs and people at this stage?
<mwhudson> dash: yes, though it's increasing in scope fast
<mwhudson> dash: which bits are you interested in?
<dash> mwhudson: not sure yet
<dash> the bugs interface will be the most useful, obviously
<mwhudson> yes, i think the 'which launchpad application do we expose first' in the api discussion was over pretty quickly
<kiko-zzz> dash, the projects stuff is now available on edge. I need to check whether our API docs are being autogenned there yet..
<dash> ok cool
<dash> i'm sure by the time I get something useful done with bugs the other parts will be ready ;)
<dash> oh also, one other question
<kiko-zzz> so edge basically follows trunk and whatever's landed there you get free of charge (the bits might blow up every once in a while of course ;)
<kiko-zzz> yes?
<dash> are the rdf files for projects related to the DOAP spec at all?
<kiko-zzz> yes
<kiko-zzz> they are basically DOAP AFAIK
<dash> cool
<kiko-zzz> if there's some non-conformance there it's something we should fix
<kiko-zzz> anyway really zzzing now
<dash> ah
<dash> there's just nothing in it that uses the http://usefulinc.com/ns/doap namespace
<dash> so I was confused :)
<thekorn> hi, is it possible to approve/decline nominations in a project?
<thekorn> of course, I'm maintainer of this project
<thekorn> or other question: who is allowed to manage nomitations? - the driver?
<BjornT> thekorn: at the moment only the driver (and for ubuntu, the uploaders) can approve/decline nominations. if there is no driver, the maintainer should be allowed to do it. not sure if there's a bug for that.
<thekorn> BjornT, ok, thanks, so if I'm driver of a project I should be able to manage nominations?
<thekorn> maybe I'm blind, but I can't find an option on staging for this
<BjornT> thekorn: yes, you should. can't you find how to set the driver?
<BjornT> thekorn: it's not that visible. first you have to click on 'change details', and then choose 'people' in the tabs at the top
<thekorn> BjornT, ok, now I'm driver of bzr-fs on staging,
<thekorn> and when I look at https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/bzr-fs/+bug/264154 I can not find a link to edit the nomination
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264154 in network-manager-applet "802.1x failure, due to lack of ability to set CA." [Undecided,New]
<BjornT> thekorn: well, that's because the nomination is already approved. there is currently no way of declining an already approved nominations, so you'd have to set it to Won't Fix (which means, won't fix in this series)
<BjornT> thekorn: if you look at this bug, you should see approve/decline links: https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/bzr-fs/+bug/264155
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264155 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 "fails "subselect" on i386 testsuite runs with segv when compiled with PIE" [Undecided,New]
<thekorn> BjornT, ah, ok thanks
<thekorn> so nominations by driver (?) are auto-approved?
<BjornT> thekorn: yes. that will change in the future, though.
<thekorn> ok, good
<thekorn> thanks again
<philn> hi
<philn> is it possible to unsubscribe a team member from bugs assigned to the team? so that he doesn't receive the spam^W^W mail notifications from LP
<BjornT> philn: no
<philn> kthx
<Hobbsee> philn: you'll probably need to use various types of filters
<Hobbsee> philn: or just drop all bug mail from launchpad.
<philn> yah i'll do filters
<philn> is it planned to add support Debian unstable distro in PPA?
<mwhudson> philn: yes, i think so, but holding your breath for it would be a bad idea :)
<bigjools> right, there are no immediate plans
<philn> but i'd be a nice feature
<philn> +t
<bigjools> I'm sure you would :)
<philn> right now maintaing a debian repository can be a pain in the ass
<wgrant> Something is wrong with implicit subscription caching.
<wgrant> Unless https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/264292 has some other reason for me being implicitly subscribed that I can't see.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264292 in launchpad-foundations "Project overview page wording problem with relative dates" [Medium,In progress]
<wgrant> I guess it could be that it is still referring to the launchpad milestone to which I am subscribed.
<wgrant> But it seems to know that it's talking about "Launchpad Foundations: 2.1.9"
<tomfog> Hi. My request for a mailing list for the scubuntu-dev team was denied.  Are there any admins here who could help me to reapply and get it approved?
<andrea-bs> tomfog: the mailing lists are no longer only for beta testers, but are open to everyone
<andrea-bs> tomfog: so you don't need to join any team to activate your ML
<tomfog> andrea-bs: I used the "configure mailing list" link on LP, but my request was declined, and I cannot reapply.
<andrea-bs> tomfog: oh, sorry, I misunderstood your question
<andrea-bs> tomfog: in this case, I can't help, sorry
<tomfog> andrea-bs: no prob, thnx
<wgrant> tomfog: May I enquire (as owner of motuscience) as to your rationale for creating a derivative?
<tomfog> wgrant: The main reason is to promote scientific computing on Ubuntu, but in such a way that the "out-of-the-box" experience for researchers is good. IMHO, part of the problem for people new to Linux is that they don't know what good software there is - we'd like to solve that by choosing "sane defaults/best of breed" and embedding all of that into a derived distro. We're also hoping to attract researchers from the developing world, for whom post-instal
<tomfog> of course, we're going to package everything as metapackages, so it can be installed on top of a standard Ubuntu install as well (like edubuntu).  Also, we'd like to coordinate efforts with motuscience.
<wgrant> tomfog: Sounds like you want a flavour.
<wgrant> Not so much a derivative.
<wgrant> Like Kubuntu is a flavour.
<wgrant> Or perhaps an addon CD like Edubuntu.
<tomfog> wgrant: true, I'm using the incorrect terminology...
<tomfog> wgrant: fixed the team and project descriptions. thnx for alerting me to it.
<wgrant> tomfog: Thanks. You're likely to get much less negative reactions from people if they don't think you're making a derivative distro.
<tomfog> the current thinking is to probably move in the direction of an addon CD(s)
<wgrant> It works well for Edubuntu, and is somewhat simpler.
<tomfog> wgrant: it is simpler, agreed.  For our proof-of-concept, however, we're modifying ubiquity to include extra options (selecting scientific field, etc), so it'll be a single-DVD installation, but that won't work well in future (there are too many different scientific fields).  The POC is to help convinve my organisation to adopt Ubuntu for researcher workstations (in addition to the more generic "business PCs")
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> A good goal.
<rhkfin> https://help.launchpad.net/OpenID says my profile page should include a openid id somewhere but it doesn't.. Can't login to a service not supporting openid 2.0. Tips?
<kiko> rhkfin, what's your profile page URL?
<rhkfin> kiko: https://launchpad.net/~risto.kurppa
<kiko> rhkfin, and you are logged in? it appears right under SSH Keys
<Peng_> I don't see it either.
<rhkfin> Yes, logged in. I only see time zone and then Most active in -things in my profile page..
<Peng_> Same here
<kiko> Peng_, you don't see it on /your/ profile or on his?
<Peng_> kiko: Mine :)
<kiko> hmph.
<ignas_> hi
<kiko> rhkfin, does using edge.launchpad.net make any difference?
<ignas_> is code.launchpad already using shared repositories?
<andrea-bs> isn't the OpenID only for betatesters?
<rhkfin> Any yes but doesn't show the openid key..
<kiko> andrea-bs, ah, maybe it is
<kiko> I thought it had been opened to the GP
<kiko> mrevell, confirm?
 * mrevell looks
<rhkfin> I've been using it for some time now anyway..
<Peng_> Yeah, I'm not a beta tester.
<rhkfin> Me neither.. -> should join to beta testers?
<kiko> Peng_, shame! why not?
<Hobbsee> kiko: being hit earlier with the "oh my goodness, the UI has changed again, i'm so confused" changes
<Hobbsee> ?
<LarstiQ> don't we need people to make sure things work for non beta-testers too? ;)
 * kiko winks at LarstiQ 
<rhkfin> LarstiQ: heh :)
<mrevell> yeah, OpenID is still only for beta testers
<Hobbsee> LarstiQ: surely not!
<Peng_> mrevell: OK
<mrevell> Peng_ If you'd like to join the beta team, go here: https://aunchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers/ - then ping me and I'll approve you straight away
<rhkfin> mrevell: but it works for others as well..? Or at least has been forking..
<rhkfin> Have to try it somewhere else.. Tried on a wiki that doesn't support openid2.0..
<Peng_> mrevell: I just joined.
<mrevell> rhkfin: AFAIK OpenID is only available to members of the beta testers team. Have you tried it already?
<rhkfin> mrevell: hmm.. I'm sure something has changed: now it really doesn't work anymore like it used to.. I was earlier able to log in to places using LP openid..
<mrevell> Peng_: Just approved you, welcome :)
<mrevell> rhkfin: Hmm. And you've never been a member of the beta team?
<mrevell> salgado: Are you a good person to ask about OpenID stuff?
<rhkfin> mrevell: no I haven't. But just joined (to be able to use openid..)
<Peng_> mrevell: Thanks. :)
<Peng_> Yeah, now I see an OpenID URL in my profile.
<Peng_> ...thingy
<salgado> mrevell, sinzui is probably better, but I can give it a go
<mrevell> rhkfin: Welcome to the beta team :)
<rhkfin> mrevell: thank you!
<mrevell> thanks salgado. rhkfin reports being able to use LP OpenID previously even though he wasn't a member of the beta team. Can you think of a reason why that might be?
<rhkfin> I think it was working still last week but now tried and it's stopped working.
<Peng_> I used OpenID once in the past too.
 * rhkfin tries to think where he logged in with LP openid..
<rhkfin> yes, now I can see the openid address in my profile..
<salgado> mrevell, no idea, but there was an openid-beta-testers team, no?
<rhkfin> salgado: haven't been member of that either, I think..
<mrevell> salgado: Briefly, yeah. I guess it's not something to worry about. I'll raise it with Sinzui, though, as a matter of curiosity.
<Peng_> I've never been a member of any teams.
 * Peng_ feels like a broken record.
<rhkfin> heh :)
<LarstiQ> I previously tried to use lp's openid and failed, but now it works (with free-thursday.pieni.net). Not sure what changed.
<Oli``> How can I create/register a SSH key for my LP user?
<beuno> Oli``, https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<Oli``> thanks beuno!
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Oli``> What is the purpose of nominating a bug for a release?
<beuno> Oli``, to have a list of bugs you want to close before a release
<kiko> beuno, or backport to other series
<Oli``> By nominating something, am I saying "I'll fix this for the release" or "Somebody really should fix this for the release"?
<persia> Or perhaps a bug only exists in some particular series, and it won't be fixed there, and someone wants to document that.
<beuno> kiko, right. I always forget about backports for some reason. Going back seems to be an odd concept in my head. Oli``, what kiko says  :)
<persia> Oli``: Depends on the convention for the project, but typically means something closer to "this bug affects this series"
<persia> beuno: The secret to remembering backporting fixes: security updates
<LarstiQ> doesn't a backport count as a release too?
<beuno> persia, better, thanks   :)
<persia> LarstiQ: It depends on what one means by "backport".  In the sense of "Ubuntu Backports", something like that.  In the sense of "backporting a fix", not at all.
<Tm_T> I have a following issue with openid:  when I login into wiki.ubuntu.com, my login stays only as long as I don't go other pages except where I'm forwarded when login, seems like session doesn't keep login info at all
<LarstiQ> persia: a new version of and old branch with backported fixes.
<persia> LarstiQ: In that case, it depends on how one defines a series :)
<LarstiQ> persia: :)
<kiko> persia, an independent branch of development. easiest understood by example. :)
<persia> kiko: Indeed :)  It's that a "release" and a "series" may be confusing terms, depending on the project.
<persia> For something like MySQL, there are several active series, each with several releases.
<persia> Contrariwise, Ubuntu chooses to call each series a Release.
<kiko> persia, beuno and I are working on a graphical timeline that gives people a better idea
<kiko> persia, I think the ubuntu thing is historical because in the old days we didn't consider doing point-releases
<kiko> but as it's understood that the distribution itself updates throughout its lifecycle, you're right
<beuno> kiko, did you look at my python code for that?  I'm not sure I made it very easy to understand how you would plug into it, or if you'd just re-write the whole thing, so I've left the branch alone for now
<kiko> beuno, I think right now her life is in my hands
 * beuno scratches it off his list
<_MMA_> When creating a new project on Launchpad is "﻿Common Public License"=Creative Commons?
<elmo> _MMA_: I don't know for sure, but I doubt it
<elmo> CPL traditionally means the IBM CPL, i.e. the same kind of license postfix is under
<elmo> i.e. http://www.opensource.org/licenses/cpl1.0.php
<_MMA_> Ahh.. OK. I'll go with "other/open source" for now. Kinds odd there's not a CC category with a field for the specific CC license. I'm sure someone's filed a bug. :P
<_MMA_> Thanx James.
<qense> Should a bug in the team display be filed against launchpad-itself or launchpad-foundations?
<beuno> qense, you can file it against Launchpad, and it will be moved around appropriately
<qense> ok, thx
<theine> hi, i don't seem to be able to figure out how to delete a branch? could somebody please tell me how to do so?
<beuno> theine, there's a red icon besides the branch title
<beuno> it isn't as obvious as it could be, and I intend to fix that soon-ish
<theine> is there? i don't see it
<beuno> theine, do you own the branch?
<theine> yes
<theine> https://code.launchpad.net/~theine
<beuno> theine, what branch do you want to delete?
<theine> should there be those red icons on that page if I'm signed in as theine
<theine> both actually
<beuno> theine, go to the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~theine/shmagic/test
<beuno> and you should see the icon I'm talking about
<theine> ah! now i see it
<theine> thanks!
<theine> it's not that non-obvious actually :)
<kiko> theine, you would think. however ever single user gets lost there.
<theine> that makes me feel bette
<theine> r
<theine> so is there any way to cancel the vcs import and delete that branch?
<beuno> I don't know about cancelling the import
<beuno> mwhudson, you up yet?
<kiko> theine, I can cancel imports and do the thingamajiga for you
<theine> that's be great, thanks
<kiko> theine, URLs. the man says he needs URLs!
<theine> oh, sorry
<theine> https://code.launchpad.net/shmagic
<theine> there's a vcs-imports branch which I'd like to have removed
<kiko> you mean https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/shmagic/main
<kiko> and it is GONE
<kiko> obliterated
<kiko> nixed
<kiko> discombobulated
<kiko> YKWIM
<theine> awesome, thank you!
<kiko> sure thing
<mwhudson> beuno: just
<beuno> mwhudson, good morning  :)
<mdke> hi guys
<mdke> can someone remind me of the correct way to upgrade a branch on Launchpad?
<beuno> mdke, through sftp
<beuno> bzr upgrade sftp://user@bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/project/branch
<beuno> and after:  bzr reconcile sftp://user....
<mdke> can I upgrade to rich-root-packs that way safely?
<persia> beuno: Is that better then bzr upgrade; bzr push ?
<beuno> persia, push doesn't upgrade the format
<mdke> persia: I don't think that upgrades the remote branch
<mdke> just the local one
<persia> Oh.  I thought it did.  Thanks.
<beuno> mdke, sure.
<mdke> beuno: ok, I'll give it a try. Thanks
<mdke> beuno: it crashed :(
<beuno> mdke, bzr?
<mdke> yeah
<beuno> mdke, pastebin?
<mdke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/43156/
<mdke> damn, I hope it didn't damage anything
<mdke> looks like it was still doing the backup
<beuno> mwhudson, when you're through with your coffee, can you take a look  ^
<beuno> or abentley
<kiko> gotta love memoryerror
<abentley> mdke: I'd be surprised if anything was damaged.
<mdke> :)
<abentley> mdke: It was still copying stuff, before actually upgrading the original.
<mwhudson> oh interesting
<mdke> right
<mwhudson> it's probably this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/255292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 255292 in launchpad-bazaar "MemoryError/OverflowError in _read_info_file during branch unlock when pushing over SFTP" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<abentley> mdke: I suggest using an older or newer bzr version.
<mdke> haha
<abentley> mdke: 1.6 has a known memory issue.  We are releasing 1.6rc1 to fix it.
<abentley> sorry, 1.6.1
<mwhudson> abentley: i think this looks like the ssh server bug though
<mdke> this is a canonical machine though, I can't control the version of bzr.
<mwhudson> mdke: if you try again, can you set BZR_PDB=1 ?
<abentley> mdke: What, you have no home directory?
<mdke> abentley: sure
<mdke> mwhudson: how do I do that?
<mwhudson> BZR_PDB=1 bzr upgrade sftp://....
<abentley> mdke: So you can just grab a tarball, untar it, and run it from there.  Bazaar doesn't need to be installed or anything weird like that.
<abentley> mdke: http://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/1.6/1.6.1rc2/+download/bzr-1.6.1rc2.tar.gz
<mdke> mwhudson: I'm going to download my own backup before I try again, but then I will try that
<mwhudson> mdke: ok
<mdke> abentley: I'll try it if I have to, but I'll do mwhudson's thing first
<mdke> mwhudson: I get a memory error doing bzr branch too. I'll try add BZR_PDB to that as well
<mdke> mwhudson: so what do I do at the prompt?
<abentley> thumper_laptop: Who do I have to kill to make verifyObject not use hasattr?
<thumper> abentley: not sure, is it part of lp or zope?
<abentley> thumper: zope
<thumper> abentley: I'm not sure who exactly, but I'm sure patches are accepted :)
<abentley> thumper: Do we have someone who does Zope relations?
<thumper> abentley: I think both barry and SteveA have connections
 * barry never had relations with that cms
<abentley> thumper: Cool.
<barry> (obscure 90's us political reference ftw)
<mwhudson> mdke: 'p count'
<mdke> mwhudson: without the quote right?
<mwhudson> mdke: right
<mdke> mwhudson: 3688016047L
<mwhudson> mdke: that's quite a lot of bytes
<mwhudson> mdke: can you go up a few times until you're in put_file?
<mdke> mwhudson: sorry, you need to walk me through this. What should I type?
<mwhudson> mdke: 'up'
<mwhudson> 8 times, i think
<mdke> mwhudson: I didn't see it - http://paste.ubuntu.com/43168/
<mwhudson> mdke: oh different traceback, it seems
<mwhudson> (also pdb sucks)
<mwhudson> mdke: can you type 'args' now?
<mdke> mwhudson: I'll give you the whole thing - http://paste.ubuntu.com/43170/
<mwhudson> mdke: oh um, that was less helpful than i'd hoped
<mdke> :)
<mwhudson> so i guess two options: the server is sending junk, or paramiko is getting confused and parsing the wrong bit of the data stream as a byte count
<mdke> is there any more information I can help with? Otherwise I shall give up :)
<mwhudson> mdke: i don't think there's anything more, no :/
<mwhudson> mdke: i can upgrade the branch for you on the server if you like...
<mdke> mwhudson: it's not very urgent, but if you fancy it that would be helpful. Could you do dapper, edgy and feisty?
<mwhudson> hang on
<mwhudson> mdke: can you ask a question, with branch urls? :)
<mdke> mwhudson: I've got an old one actually, hang on
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> mdke: are the branches large?
<mwhudson> i might see if i can grab it and reproduce/debug the problem locally
<mdke> mwhudson: yeah, very large. The question was https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/30469 but it doesn't have urls, let me know if there isn't enough info there
<mwhudson> mdke: i think i'd prefer actual urls to be certain
<mdke> mwhudson: fine, I'll do a new question
<mwhudson> thanks
<mwhudson> sorry for sitting on that old one for so long :/
<mdke> mwhudson: that's fine, I soon figured that opening a new question was the right way to do it
<mdke> mwhudson: ok it's https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/44071
<Tm_T> hmm, sorry for repeating, but...
<Tm_T> 2031.18 < Tm_T> I have a following issue with openid:  when I login into wiki.ubuntu.com, my login stays only as long as I don't go other pages except where I'm forwarded when login, seems like session doesn't keep login info at all
<kiko> Tm_T, cookies blocked?
<mwhudson> mdke: also, when making a sysadmin request, which is what this effectively is, precision is everything :)
<Tm_T> kiko: nope
<mdke> mwhudson: ok. Let me know if you need more info
<mwhudson> mdke: this is enough
 * mwhudson gets on it
<mdke> thanks
<mwhudson> actually, it would probably be better to get a sysadmin to do it, in fact...
<mdke> mwhudson: how come?
<mwhudson> mdke: because i'm a developer and not really supposed to be logging in to production systems...
<mwhudson> mdke: how are you finding bazaar, btw?
<mdke> mwhudson: ah, I see. I figured because you did it for that other question that was part of your thing... so you were just being naughty :)
<mdke> mwhudson: good thanks yeah
<mdke> mwhudson: for what we do, bzr seems to work equally well as svn. We don't really used much distributed stuff or advanced functions. But the Launchpad side has been a great improvement
<mdke> it's very convenient indeed
<mwhudson> cool
<mwhudson> do you use lightweight checkouts?
<mdke> mwhudson: not myself, but some people might I guess. We chucked out our revision history on the last release so checkouts are quite light anyway
<mwhudson> oh right
<Tm_T> I just don't get this, why it doesn't keep the login... no, it's not because of cookies, nor browser
<kiko> Tm_T, hmmm, I can't reproduce your problem myself. do your HTTP headers show you sending the credentials in each page load?
<Tm_T> kiko: how I can check this? I'm not very familiar debugging server issues
<kiko> Tm_T, if you use firefox, you can install live HTTP headers. the other thing you can do is look at a packet capture of the HTTP[S] connection
<kiko> but live HTTP headers is generally easier
<Tm_T> kiko: hmm, will look at it
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> kiko: weird this is atleast
<kiko> Tm_T, gotta agree with you there
<Tm_T> kiko: dunno what is changed, but now finally Firefox works, Konqueror doesn't
<kiko> hah!
<Tm_T> kiko: I have only rebooted, watched some dvb-t and compiled KDE4 and Firefox now works, doesn't make sense
<Tm_T> oh and installed that live HTTP headers
#launchpad 2008-09-04
<theine> hi, is it possible to restrict read access to bzr branches hosted on launchpad? (disclaimer: I am aware that this is not in the open-source spirit)
<lifeless> there is the ability to have private branches, but its a commercial service rather than a free offering - the free offerings are for open source projects
<theine> I see, is there perhaps an academic pricing plan then? As you probably know, in academia, information sometimes needs to be kept secret prior to publication
<lifeless> theine: I think you should chat with kiko about this
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: ^
<lifeless> perhaps drop a mail to kiko@canonical.com
<theine> ok, will do, cheers
<robvdl> Hi, I had in my repo a package version 1.0rc1 now everytime I upload 1.0 it thinks 1.0rc1 is newer and I cannot delete the old package
<robvdl> is there any way to remove it?
<robvdl> I completely removed the package from my ppa now in hope over time it gets deleted automatically
<robvdl> but it's still there
<robvdl> I'm going to wait a week and see if it gets deleted over time, I was just hoping there was a way to delete the old package now
<persia> robvdl: There is no way to remove it: see bug #263301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263301 in soyuz "Can't re-upload a package with a different src tarball after deletion in PPA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263301
<persia> Note that for some use cases, the inability to remove it is considered a feature, whereas for others it is a bug.  A decision on which use cases will be favoured is still pending.
<persia> In the future, you might want to use a version like 1.0~rc1, but that doesn't help you now.  You need to pick a name that sorts later than rc1.
<persia> One possibility would be 1.0release: it's ugly, but the system will permit it.
<robvdl> ok, cool
<jabr> g'day. I've got at merging issue. When confirming a merge it ends up in a "Oops!" with the Error ID: OOPS-978F611. Can anyone assist me?
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/978F611
<cody-somerville> jabr, hi
<jabr> cody-somerville: hi :-)
<cody-somerville> jabr, I'm not a launchpad developer but it looks like you stumbled upon a bug :-)
<jabr> cody-somerville: might be. The user account I'm trying to merge is a imported sourceforge account.
<stub> There is already a bug open on that one...
<stub> Bug 263672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263672 in launchpad-foundations "account merging triggering database constraint" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263672
<mirkolindner> hej hi, got a question, how can I close a project in launchpad?
<persia> mirkolindner: You need to be the project owner, and ask a question on answers.launchpad.net
<mirkolindner> ehm ok will do thx
<cjwatson> edge seems to be refusing to accept bug comments, bug status changes, blueprint people changes, and generally things that involve POST. Eventually it times out and lands me on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/261848/+addcomment with no content, but hasn't actually made the requested change. Is this known?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 261848 in usplash "Intrepid:  Xubuntu displays Ubuntu's usplash screen" [Undecided,New]
<andrea-bs> cjwatson: Does https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit work for you?
<cjwatson> andrea-bs: No, same symptoms.
<andrea-bs> cjwatson: Mh... it works for me
<andrea-bs> cjwatson: Have you tried to delete cookies?
<cjwatson> No, I wanted to see if any Launchpad developers were interested in debugging it before I erased the evidence
<cjwatson> ... however, since I have to get some work done, I guess I'll have to burn the evidence
<cjwatson> oh! sorry for the trouble. This was due to a network-manager bug which brings up both my wired and wireless interfaces simultaneously. :-(
<wgrant> cjwatson: You're not the first to come and complain about LP being broken for that reason.
<Nafallo> NM FAIL :-)
<wgrant> It's more that NM is beginning to fail a bit less.
<wgrant> Finally.
<Nafallo> :-P
<cjwatson> I filed bug 262152 about it a while ago, but forget about it every time I reboot.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262152 in network-manager "brings up both wired and wireless interfaces; hard to pick just one through the UI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262152
<gour> hi, any hint how to create 'tasks' wit LP? as bugs, blueprints...
<gour> *with
<andrea-bs> gour: go to the project page and click on "File a bug"
<gour> andrea-bs: i'm asking 'cause in roundup everything is labelled as 'issue' and it's more close than a 'bug'
<gour> does it make sense to create 'task' as bug with the importance set to 'wish'?
<persia> gour: Depends on the importance.  In Ubuntu, typically "wishlist" is used for feature enhancements that are not essential to the user experience.
<persia> If you've a feature that's more important than some regression or other issue, obviously you don't want Wishlist.
<gour> persia: for example, i've a issue in roundup denoting a task named 'windows build environment' where i ask some of the team-members to take the task of testing multi-platform app under windoze environment. it's not a bug nor wishlist, so i'm not sure how to handle those under LP 'cause we plan to fully move from roundup to LP
<persia> gour: Hmm.  I'm not sure about that sort of thing.  I've seen bugs with many tasks used previously, but that's sort of abusing LP, rather than using it.
<persia> I suspect you'd do better to chat with someone with more familiarity with LP for project use, rather than distro use.
<gour> ok
<Daniell> how long does the reviewing of a .po file take?
<Daniell> nvm
<Tonio_> I !
<Tonio_> I was till now hosting my @ubuntu.com mailbox on a server I'll stop working today...
<Tonio_> I changed my launchpad contact address to a gmail account
<Tonio_> how long do I have to wait so that my @ubuntu.com address points to the new one please ?
<kiko> people have no patience!
<kiko> I was going to say "it usually takes 24h"
<kiko> but could he wait??
<Nafallo> :-D
 * gour is patient to get some hint how to manage 'tasks' with LP
<kiko> gour, ah, you have a question?
<gour> kiko-fud: yes, how to manage 'tasks' with LP, e.g. "the task of testing multi-platform app under windoze env."
<kiko-fud> gour, oh, not bugtasks. like checklists or todos?
<gour> yep
<kiko-fud> gour, you will need to get creative. maybe you can use bugs + tags to accomplish this.
<kiko-fud> i.e. we have no explicit task concept
<gour> i see....bugs+tags might be ok
<pro-rsoft> Hi, is it possible to assign multiple persons to a blueprint or is that impossible unless one creates a new team
<gour> pro-rsoft: try https://staging.launchpad.net/
<pro-rsoft> ah, thx, I didnt know about that
<pro-rsoft> so I can change whatever I want about that to test stuff out?
<gour> yep, sandbox ;)
<pro-rsoft> cool
<pro-rsoft> hmmkay, since I'm not admin there I cant assign people to blueprints
<gour> create project/team/whatever
<pro-rsoft> ah, ok. I thought that was just one project
<pro-rsoft> so, when I assign people, will they really be notified?
<gour> i don't think so
<pro-rsoft> ok, good
<gour> it says:"You can use that server to create sample projects, file random bugs and even push throw-away branches, all without disturbing the community actively using Launchpad."
<pro-rsoft> ah, cool
<matsubara> >> Launchpad meeting in 4 min in #launchpad-meeting
<kiko> T-1
<kiko> it is more fun than anything else on the planet
<bdmurray> Why does a team's "assigned packages" link go to related-software and not something package related?
<kiko> I think related software is packages, no?
<bdmurray> Well +related-software talks about "related projects" so I don't think so
<bdmurray> While there is a "Maintained Packages" tab
<bdmurray> Which is what I'd think assigned packages would link to
<kiko> is the problem the default view? give me some URLs
<bdmurray> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat
<bdmurray> click on "List assigned packages"
<kiko> bdmurray, it's a bug.
<kiko> beuno, how do you feel about the above?
 * beuno looks
<beuno> huh, that's...  "interesting"
<beuno> it's absolutely a bug
<beuno> bdmurray, I'll file it, thanks
<bdmurray> beuno: no problem
<bdmurray> by the way is +packagebugs for a team linked to from anywhere
<beuno> bdmurray, bug #264799 thanks you  :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264799 in launchpad-foundations "Assigned packages/related software in Teams is confusing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264799
<bdmurray> beuno: did you see my other question?
<beuno> bdmurray, ah, no. What do you mean by that?
<bdmurray> Is there anything that links to https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+packagebugs
<beuno> bdmurray, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat
<beuno> but we could make that much easier to get to
<beuno> is that an important screen to you?
<bdmurray> a bit, maybe adding a link for "list subscribed packages" on the main team page would work
<beuno> bdmurray, I have bug #253652 on my queue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 253652 in launchpad-foundations "need mockup of team page" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253652
<beuno> would you like to add comments on what you'd like?  (including what you just proposed)
<_MMA_> How can I view this folder.png directly in a browser? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~breathe-dev/breathe-icon-set/trunk/files/4?file_id=rendered-20080904180602-4kcena7h7l22ot23-4
<_MMA_> I would like to be able to directly link to it on the Ubuntu wiki so that it displays the most up to date image.
<psycose> hi all !
<beuno> _MMA_, you want to embed that image?
<beuno> Loggerhead doesn't play well with binaries
<psycose> while launching a build process on my PPA, the system failed because for im the libasis-dev does nt exist, but this package exist in universe/libdevel section ? any tips how do tell him this ?
<beuno> _MMA_, it will force you to download it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebreathe-dev/breathe-icon-set/trunk/download/mma%40ash-20080904183201-8z6twrcuyidsx1je/folder.png-20080904183140-r1x72piikty3tiie-2/folder.png?file_id=rendered-20080904180602-4kcena7h7l22ot23-4
<_MMA_> ﻿beuno: Yeah. I'm just trying to link directly to that image. I *thought* that used to be possible. I was under the impression they were stored in a constant place, regardless of revision.
<beuno> _MMA_, well, I think we can hack the URL into that
 * beuno tries to remember
<_MMA_> beuno: Any help would be great.
<psycose> Should the Launchpad PPA builder find any package that is in the ubuntu Universe section ? because libasis-dev is in universe and he says this package does not exist ... any tips? thanks
<bigjools> psycose: which distro series are you building for?
<psycose> 8.10
<bigjools> psycose: from what I can see, it's not published in 8.10
<_MMA_> ﻿beuno: If I can get it to work, I can just maintain the branch, and the images I link to on the wiki would take care of themselves. Would be a very big win for the ubuntu-art team.
<psycose> bigjools: thanks, but i'm on 8.10 also, it's installed on my system, and apt-cache show tells me it is in universe ..
<beuno> _MMA_, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ebreathe-dev/breathe-icon-set/trunk/download/head:/folder.png-20080904183140-r1x72piikty3tiie-2/folder.png?file_id=rendered-20080904180602-4kcena7h7l22ot23-4
<beuno> _MMA_, the trick is to replace the revid with "head:"
<beuno> hopefully, we'll have some of this witchcraft in Loggerhead soon
<beuno> see bugs #236702 and #260362
<psycose> bigjools: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libasis-dev
 * _MMA_ tries it out.
<_MMA_> beuno: Does the -4 at the very end denote a revision?
<beuno> _MMA_, not really. You can guess because they contain the authors email address jumbled in it
<_MMA_> beuno: Cool. Thanx alot man. This looks to work. Hopefully it holds true. :)
<beuno> _MMA_, it should. And if it doesn't, hunt me down, I'll fix it  :)
<_MMA_> :P
<psycose> bigjools: any idea ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/libasis-dev
<bigjools> psycose: I'm afraid not.  Did you depend on a specific version?
<bigjools> psycose: file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz
<psycose> bigjools: no, i just mention the package name, no specific version !
<bigjools> ok when you file the question, please reference your build log and we can take a look
<psycose> bigjools: here it goes, thanks https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/44165
<stevemcc_gmu> is there a way to see who marked a bug to affect a certain source package using the API?
<korpios> hmm, any reason branching from launchpad should be crawlingly-slow right now?
<mwhudson> korpios: not really
<korpios> hm
<mwhudson> korpios: what protocol are you using?
<korpios> mwhudson: hm, how would I check?
<mwhudson> korpios: well, what command are you using?
<korpios> bzr branch -v lp:django trunk
<mwhudson> korpios: what does 'bzr launchpad-login' say?
<korpios> "korpios"
<mwhudson> should be ok, machine is only lightly loaded
<mwhudson> 15 loadavg is >2 though, so maybe it's passed?
<mwhudson> korpios: are you still branching?
<korpios> it's still going ... I'm watching a pack slowly get downloaded in the packs dir; for awhile it wasn't moving at all ... the spinner isn't moving ... I already switched to a different local connection to make sure it's not me
<mwhudson> korpios: what version of bazaar ?
<korpios> 1.6.1rc2
<korpios> branching into a 1.6.1-rich-repo repository
<mwhudson> ah, well that will be doing a format conversion
<mwhudson> (lp:django is packs-0.92)
<korpios> as it goes?  maybe I should just branch normally first
<mwhudson> but packs -> 1.6.1-rich-root shouldn't be too slow
<mwhudson> korpios: it would be something to try
<korpios> yeah, lemme give that a shot.
#launchpad 2008-09-05
<korpios> mwhudson: And I'm done.  *Much* faster.  Thanks; I need to keep that in mind in the future!
<mwhudson> korpios: cool
<stefanlsd> Whats the correct procedure when doing something in a PPA to test something for a specific user?  I would like to rebuild a package for him to test, but I have some other guys using my PPA and i dont particulary want them to get the package. does PPA cater for this, or should i be getting him the .debs some other way?
<bigjools> you need another PPA
<bigjools> or "some other way" :)
<wgrant> bigjools: I really think it would make more sense to allow people to customise components.
<bigjools> indeed - it will happen at some point
<wgrant> Oh. Last I heard it wasn't going to happen because it was wrong or similar.
<bigjools> we're going to add the ability for multiple PPAs per person first probably
<wgrant> Um.
<wgrant> Didn't you deliberately remove that just before they hit beta?
<wgrant> (I'm glad it's back on the cards)
<NCommander> hey bigjools
<bigjools> hey
<NCommander> bigjools, how goes it
<NCommander> wgrant, well, if you really want to have "fun" customizing your PPA, you can upload replacement dpkgs and such with higher versions, and during the build, it should upgrade
<bigjools> NCommander: great, yourself?
<NCommander> bigjools, I'm bootstrapping Ubuntu amd64-pie, and doing archive rebuilds
<NCommander> Sanity is at a premium ;-)
<wgrant> Is there a good reason for not showing links to pending PPA binary packages? They're there for deleted packages, and are easily accessible if one is able to add 1 to fairly large number... But links would be nice.
<bigjools> wgrant: it's hard because of the way the data model works, the binaries are not even in a "pending" state until just before publishing
<wgrant> bigjools: Oh.
<wgrant> It seems odd that they're not at least linked to on the build page.
<bigjools> just wait up to 20 minutes  :)
<wgrant> But it's so nice having things built just a couple of minutes after uploading.
<bigjools> wgrant: we might increase the publishing frequency, watch this space
<wgrant> bigjools: I was about to ask about that...
<wgrant> So it doesn't scale with total published package count?
<bigjools> wgrant: it depends on pending count
<wgrant> Right, makes sense.
<wgrant> So that's why the archive gets horribly broken sometimes...
<bigjools> it does?
<wgrant> Occasionally something will go insane and several checksums will be wrong.
<bigjools> hmmm that's not good, do you know if it was reported?
<wgrant> It was.
<bigjools> ok
<wgrant> IIRC the solution was to clear the apt-ftparchive cache in one instance, and reupload things in the other.
<Ohaiguiz> yayz
<RAOF_> Why hello there.  The xserver-xgl package has been removed from the archives.  Is there any easy way to close all bugs against it?
<thekorn> RAOF_, you can use python-launchpad-bugs or (with a bit of hacking) launchpadlib
<gmb> siretart: Around?
<gmb> siretart: Unping, never mind.
<\sh> bah...sometimes I hate python
<siretart> gmb: now I'm here
<gmb> siretart: Thanks; all sorted now, not to worry.
<gmb> (plugin-related question, but I found the answer elsewhere)
 * gmb -> food
<eean> I'm trying to find the tags for https://code.launchpad.net/mysql-server
<eean> are they not there or am I just not looking correctly?
<eean> eg where should they be if they did exist :)
<beuno> eean, have you tried:  bzr tags lp:mysql-server
<eean> nope
<eean> I'll do so
<beuno> wait
<beuno> that doesn't work
<beuno> you have to have the branch locally for that
<beuno> hm
<beuno> do you have the branch locally?
<eean> no
<eean> actually I don't have bzr yet
<eean> installing now
<eean> was wanting to see if the tag existed or not
<beuno> you'll have to get the branch in order to do so
<eean> (I want 5.1-rc without all the autogenerated stuff they include in the tarball)
<beuno> we will show tags in Loggerhead (code view) eventually, so you can see it online
<eean> ah ok
<eean> was about to ask if I should make a feature request or not
<beuno> sure you can
<eean> um, but if its already planned?
<eean> well you have launchpad in your cloak
<eean> I'll take your word for it :)
<beuno> haha
<beuno> there's a bug for it
<beuno> let me find it so you can subscribe
<eean> ah
<beuno> eean, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/loggerhead/+bug/246739
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 246739 in loggerhead "tags are not available" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<eean> pssh I don't care aobut it personall :)
<eean> suppose I shouldn't be surprised that cloning mysql is taking a long time
<beuno> it's a big tree
<beuno> what version of bzr are you using?
<eean> long history is the problem I'd assume
<eean> its not that big of a tree
<beuno> yeah, very long history
<eean> 1.6
<beuno> 1.6.1 has a big speed improvement for initial branching
<eean> it makes the tubes faster? ;)
<beuno> yes, it comes lubricated
<beuno> much less friction
<xif> Hi there. Launchpad's source hasn't been released yet, right?
<LarstiQ> xif: correct.
<xif> LarstiQ: but it would be released sometime in the coming year, right?
<xif> it's Python, I guess?
<LarstiQ> xif: that is my understanding, and yes, it's python
<xif> LarstiQ: awesome. what's the advantage of Launchpad over other services, particularly Savannah?
<xif> It's the only one that supports the Bazaar vcs. what else?
<LarstiQ> xif: ehm, I'm not sure what you mean with "support", but that's hardly true.
<LarstiQ> xif: note I don't work on Launchpad nor am I employed by Canonical.
<xif> LarstiQ: you can host bzr branches on Launchpad. I don't know that you can do that on any other service.
<LarstiQ> xif: anywhere you can upload files you can do that, and I'm rather sure Savannah supports bzr in at least that sense.
<LarstiQ> xif: but yes, for me, Launchpad is nice with the ease of use with bzr
<xif> yeah, but you can't push to it then
<LarstiQ> xif: I also like the bugtracker more than sourceforget based solutions
<xif> you can host read-only branches, but it's not the same.
<LarstiQ> xif: eh?
<xif> LarstiQ: if I can only upload files through, say, a web (browser) interface, then I can't push revisions directly to the server...
<xif> (from bzr)
<LarstiQ> xif: pushing works just fine if you have {a,s,}ftp/ssh/etc access
<LarstiQ> xif: ah, like so.
<LarstiQ> xif: right, that is _not_ what I had in mind :)
<xif> :)
<xif> OK, how about compared to Savannah, which is my main alternative atm?
<LarstiQ> xif: I haven't used Savannah in earnest, you probably will get better answers from an lp person
<LarstiQ> Rinchen: awake?
<LarstiQ> xif: I can point you to some information, or I can answer specific questions I have experience with :)
<LarstiQ> xif: seen https://launchpad.net/+tour ?
<xif> LarstiQ: thanks, I'll take a look at that
<xif> not too many specific question
<xif> mostly need support for AGPL, which I guess is supported?
<LarstiQ> xif: Affero GPL? yeah
<LarstiQ> xif: you can play around on staging.launchpad.net if you want
<xif> LarstiQ: cool, guess I will.
<xif> thanks for your advice.
<LarstiQ> xif: np
 * LarstiQ heads to bed, ciao
<LaserJock> is there any good way to "tweak" +packagebugs pages? I'd like to be able to sort for starters. For bonus points I'd like to see columns for New and Triaged
<wgrant> LaserJock: Greasemonkey ftw.
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder how hard that would be
<LaserJock> I guess an advanced search allows me to at least get individual bugs sorted, I'd like to get the numbers per package though :/
<mwhudson> there's a package of launchpad greasemonkey hacks somewhere isn't there?
<LaserJock> yeah
<wgrant> You could scrape the list of packages and use python-launchpad-bugs or launchpadlib directly to get the stats.
<wgrant> mwhudson: Nothing like that, AFAIK.
<wgrant> But there is a set of them around.
#launchpad 2008-09-06
<LaserJock> I just 1) don't know anything about greasemonkey 2) don't know anything about javascript (which is what I'm guessing I'd need)
<LaserJock> yeah, p-l-b would be pretty easy to hack up for it
<LaserJock> it'd be nice if LP could have it though somewhere so the team could all view it
<mwhudson> also, apis, sooner or later
 * LaserJock imagines the mother of all PTSs ..... mmmmmm
<LaserJock> multidistrotools+python-launchpad-bugs might about do the trick
<wgrant> I'd prefer multidistrotools + $SOME_WAY_TO_GET_ALL_OF_THE_DATA_OUT_OF_THE_BLACK_BOX
<wgrant> Rather than making 45000 requests.
<wgrant> Which might get the LOSAs to murder us.
<LaserJock> actually, multidistrotools + p-l-b + Harvest might get me what I want
<LaserJock> mwhudson: regarding matplotlib, what do you mean by using rsync?
<mwhudson> LaserJock: you can get the repository files from sf using rsync
<mwhudson> then do the import from a file:/// url on the code import machine
<LaserJock> ah, I see
<LaserJock> is it because the SVN repo is so large?
<mwhudson> yeah, and because cscvs sucks so bad
<mwhudson> (but it's being worked on now!)
<mwhudson> oh clucking bells, the rsync to sf timed out
<mwhudson> at least that restarts better than cscvs :)
<wgrant> Haha.
<wgrant> Don't they still have LP blocked?
<wgrant> And can't cscvs just pick up from the revision at which it died, or does it really all have to be in one hit?
<mwhudson> (a) not really (b) not doing the rsync from an lp machine
<mwhudson> cscvs is pretty terrible
<mwhudson> some kind of restarting should be possible
<wgrant> So I've seen/heard.
<nedko> launchpad does not like single number versions (like "6") when registering releases, can some admin please delete this "release", it has incorrect version "6.0": https://launchpad.net/jackmixer/trunk/6.0/
<mwhudson> nedko: ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for this sort of thing
<nedko> mwhudson: ok
<nedko> mwhudson: can you please review this svn branch import: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/laditools/trunk
<nedko> mwhudson: thank you
<andresj> hey I just tried uploading a package to my PPA but this is the error by email: PPA uploads must be for the RELEASE pocket.   What does that mean?
<cprov-afk> andresj: it means your version it target to post-release pocket (hardy-{updates, security, proposed}). PPAs only have the release pocket ('hardy')
<andresj> cprov-afk: oh... but my package i think needs hardy-backports dependencies.
<cprov-afk> andresj: right, currently PPAs cannot use the corresponding backported packages, see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/246685
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 246685 in soyuz "PPA dependency with backports" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cprov-afk> andresj: it will be possible soon, meanwhile you have to reproduce the backporting context in your PPA by uploading & rebuilding everything you need from -backports.
<andresj> cprov-afk: oh... is it possible to use the Copy function?
<cprov-afk> andresj: only for other PPAs, not yet for packages in the primary archive.
<andresj> oh ok, so I should `apt-source install <required dependencies>`, then `dput ppa P_V_source.changes`, right? Do i have to sign it with my signature?
<andresj> *, cprov-afk? :)
<cprov-afk> andresj: `apt-get source <source related with the dependencies>`
<andresj> cprov-afk: oh; what's the difference?
<cprov-afk> andresj: then for each of them `debuild -S` (which will build and sign the source packages)
<cprov-afk> andresj: you don't necessarily want to install the binary packages dependencies in your system, but instead download their corresponding sources and re-upload them to your PPA.
<andresj> cprov-afk: (oh i see the diff :) mm... i see i see; should I add ~ppa1 to the changelog, too?
<cprov-afk> andresj: IMO, it's not necessary, since they would not be available otherwise
<wgrant> andresj: Yes, you should.
<cprov-afk> using the same versions might become a problem if you have both your PPA and -backports enabled in your system
<andresj> which I do :)
<wgrant> In which case you want the real ones to supersede.
<andresj> ok, so I will add ~ppa1 and stuff to the changelog, then, too :)
<andresj> thanks for your help! :) oh btw, pbuild will tell me which are the dependencies not in hardy RELEASE, right?
 * wgrant curses X, and reboots.
<andresj> hahaha
<andresj> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<cprov-afk> andresj: yes, pbuilder will help locally, or if you prefer you can extract that information from the PPA build log (retrying the build a couple times)
<andresj> mm... i think ill go with pbuilder, cuz it takes a while to upload to the PPA. I'll troubleshoot the actual compiling in the PPA build logs, since it would take a lot of time here :P
<cprov-afk> oh well, builders are dealing with another lang-pack tsunami right now :(
<andresj> hahaha
<cprov-afk> andresj: but they are low-priority
<andresj> so is mine haha
<andresj> wow 22 mins building
<cprov-afk> andresj: anything else will be built immediately
<andresj> oh i see what u mean
<andresj> oh hey is it possible to make binary-only uploads?
<andresj> cprov-afk?
<andresj> wgrant?
<cprov-afk> andresj: no
<wgrant> No, that would be very bad.
<andresj> oh really? because there is one package in backports that i think will take long to compile
<cprov-afk> by breaking the most valuable PPA characteristic, IMHO: binaries you see what really built from the associated sources
<wgrant> cprov-afk: That characteristic is already violated by them being unsigned, but yes.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: no, it's isn't
<andresj> but what about uploading binary just for the sake of meeting the dependency; and then letting launchpad build it again from source
<andresj> mm...
<cprov-afk> wgrant: i never was, since ppa.l.n was never poisoned. The problem is that we can't guarantee that.
<andresj> this is wierd
<wgrant> cprov-afk: The binaries apt sees on ppa.launchpad.net could be those injected by Mallory's proxy.
<andresj> boost is listed in the pbuild log as being the dependencies not met (actually, libboost-*-dev); but when I see the debian/changelog, it is in hardy.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: stop hitting the same thing again and again ;) what will you do when that bug gets fixed ?
<wgrant> cprov-afk: Have less to complain about :(
<andresj> any help? :D
<wgrant> andresj: What's the exact error?
<andresj> what if i complain too? the launchpad packages are not signed!! :@
<cprov-afk> wgrant: yes, as life was supposed to be.
<wgrant> cprov-afk: Indeed!
<andresj> well its long
<andresj> the part i think is important is
<andresj> (flood warning:)
<andresj> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<andresj>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: libboost-filesystem-dev which is a virtual package.
<andresj>                                  Depends: libboost-iostreams-dev which is a virtual package.
<andresj>                                  Depends: libboost-regex-dev which is a virtual package.
<andresj>                                  Depends: libboost-signals-dev which is a virtual package.
<andresj>                                  Depends: libboost-test-dev which is a virtual package.
<andresj> The following actions will resolve these dependencies: Remove the following packages: pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy
 * cprov-afk waves and really goes afk
<andresj> hahaha
<andresj> wgrant? :)
<wgrant> andresj: Hard to say. I use sbuild myself.
<andresj> mm.. what does it do?
<wgrant> Nor do I use boost.
<wgrant> Try #ubuntu-motu.
<andresj> mm... ill try using sbuild--however it is used :P
<wgrant> Don't.
<andresj> oh why/
<wgrant> Somewhat more invasive to set up.
<andresj> oh i see i see
<andresj> well im asking in #ubuntu-motu... although im not sure if im making myself clear :P
<andresj> aw!! hey wgrant, do u know why they sent me this? "Rejected: Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution.Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'CURRENT' state."
<wgrant> andresj: You uploaded to Ubuntu, not your PPA.
<andresj> wgrant, my ppa is ~andresjriofrio/ubuntu/, no? it worked when I uploaded to intrepid.
<wgrant> andresj: It is.
<wgrant> You probably left the 'my-ppa' or similar out of 'dput my-ppa something_someversion_source.changes'
<andresj> ooh!!
<andresj> i htink i did
<andresj> yep thats it
<andresj> hahaha thanks :)
<wgrant> np
<RAOF> Time to ask again, now that my connection appears slightly stable: The package xserver-xgl has been removed from the archives.  Is there a way to mass-close all the bugs against it?
<wgrant> RAOF: I've used a single email in the past.
<wgrant> '  status invalid\n\nxserver-xgl has been removed from Intrepid.'
<wgrant> CC that to all of your bugs, and you are done.
<RAOF> wgrant: As in: the email interface?  I was hoping not to have to enumerate each of the open bugs; there's a couple of hundred of them.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> You might be able to use python-launchpad-bugs.
<wgrant> Or screenscrape the list of bugs and turn that into a list of Ccs.
<RAOF> Urgh.
<wgrant> There's no button in LP to do it.
<andresj> hahaha
<andresj> there's a new API; maybe u can use that
<wgrant> That unfortunately gives one no facility to enumerate bugtasks against a package.
<andresj> um... that's not good, then.
<wgrant> Yet.
<andresj> well its time for me to take a taste of my own medicine; adding my PPA to my sources.list
<RAOF> Is there any documentation for python-launchpad-bugs?
<andresj> yep; ill need to upload boost too
<andresj> or not? f!
<pro-rsoft> Hi, how to upload releases of your project?
<pro-rsoft> Hmm, uploading large files seems to give an error at launchpad, saying that I should try again in 2 minutes, but I re-tried several times, not succeeding
<pro-rsoft> isnt there a different way (e.g. using ssh) to upload stuff?
<Hobbsee> pro-rsoft: copy it over to a different place, then upload from there?
<Hobbsee> there's no ssh accessabile to non-employees, afaik.
<pro-rsoft> uhm, launchpad does not support uploading via url
<lifeless> Hobbsee: employees can't upload over ssh either
<pro-rsoft> I need to http upload it, that seems to be the only way
<pro-rsoft> I want to upload a new release of a project, not succeeding.
<Hobbsee> lifeless: i thought you guys could ssh into chinstrap, then beyond..
<lifeless> Hobbsee: launchpad downloads are just http POST'd
<lifeless> Hobbsee: for everyone
<pro-rsoft> The only file that succeeded yet is 32.4 kb (the release notes)
<lifeless> pro-rsoft: well what error do you get?
<Hobbsee> lifeless: my mistake - but i thought this was an *upload*?
<pro-rsoft> lifeless, I dont remember, let me try to reproduce
<lifeless> Hobbsee: yes
<pro-rsoft> it first takes about 15 minutes then it aborts with that error
<lifeless> Hobbsee: to upload a file to launchpad, for the launchpad downloads facility, you have to HTTP POST it
<lifeless> pro-rsoft: you probably have a broken HTTP proxy
<pro-rsoft> i dont
<pro-rsoft> uploading smaller file works, but not files around 50mb
<lifeless> oh
<lifeless> I think there is a size limit
<pro-rsoft> the limit is 60MiB
<LarstiQ> hmm
<pro-rsoft> and my files are less than that
<Hobbsee> lifeless: um, OK :)
<wgrant> If it's Launchpad telling you to retry, it must be Launchpad's fault...
<pro-rsoft> yeah
<lifeless> Hobbsee: https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+download for instance
<pro-rsoft> I just tried a 22mb file which worked
<Hobbsee> lifeless: right
<pro-rsoft> Hmm, I got the error again
<pro-rsoft> will post screenshot
<pro-rsoft> http://imgbin.org/images/160.png
<pro-rsoft> it only happens when uploading the larger files (but still smaller than 60mib)
 * Hobbsee blinks
<Hobbsee> launchpad, why don't you be *useful* when searching?
<Hobbsee> if i've got an advanced search that I've run, and then i pick a different sort option, then i *probably* want the advanced search query to still apply, and for you to just reorder the results.  What I *don't* want is for you to throw out the advanced search criteria, and give me back the whole lot of entries, whether they match the advanced search criteria or not - albeit, ordered the desired way.
<wgrant> Advanced search really needs a makeover.
<Hobbsee> that's true - but i think they have done some work, as it doesn't show all the old milestones now.
<Hobbsee> so it only shows 13, not 50+
<sianis1> hi
<sianis1> how can I send translation import request to launchpad without browser?
<geser> Hobbsee: wait till they integrate more of google into LP to get a useable search :)
<Hobbsee> geser: oh, that'd be nice.  i do often search launchpad via google.
<Hobbsee> if i don't know what i'm looking for, but only a general search term.
<epsy> how would one go about installing launchpad on its own server? i did not see any packaged download
<Hobbsee> epsy: you can't.
<epsy> is it planned to have it possible one day?
<Hobbsee> yes, before oscon next year.
<pro-rsoft> would it also be possible to integrate the whole launchpad project into your own website layout?
<epsy> uhm..when is oscon?
<epsy> pro-rsoft, magic stick
<epsy> ;)
<pro-rsoft> magic stick?
<epsy> pro-rsoft, you will have to do some work on your own
<epsy> well, you would*
<pro-rsoft> yeah, of course
<pro-rsoft> but is it already possible or will it only be possible at 'oscon' ?
<epsy> since it hasn't been released to the public..
<pro-rsoft> ah
<lirel> hi, i'm using ubuntu and sent several hwtest reports, therefore i had to give the email i used for launchpad. where can i find those reports?
<theine> hi, does launchpad offer the functionality of sending emails to project members upon bzr commits?
<mdke> theine: yes
<mdke> theine: the subscription list for a particular bzr branch appears in the right hand side of the page. You can also add and remove subscriptions from there
<theine> mdke: ah, thanks, didn't notice that I wasn't actually subscribed. silly me...
#launchpad 2008-09-07
 * nedko is badly surprised that vcs-imports is not supporting mirroring of svn:// urls
<mwhudson> nedko: what
<nedko> mwhudson: i get "The URI scheme "svn" is not allowed. Only URIs with the following schemes may be used: bzr+ssh, ftp, http, https, sftp"
<nedko> when trying to register svn branch for mirroring
<wgrant> That doesn't sound like you're registering a vcs-import.
<mwhudson> right, that sounds like +addbranch
<nedko> hmm
<mwhudson> nedko: you want https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<nedko> yes it is addbranch
<nedko> sorry
<nedko> :S
<nedko> mwhudson: should i ask here for vcs-import branches review or this should happen somehow automatically?
<nedko> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/lash/trunk is the branch pending for review
<evsthomas> hey
<evsthomas> Can anyone help with the CoC signature process?
<evsthomas> I'm getting an error msg when I try to submit the signed code
<evsthomas> "The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text..."
<evsthomas> anybody here?
<cody-somerville> Yes
<cody-somerville> Can you pastebin what you're trying to input?
<evsthomas> yeah. how do I pastebin?
<evsthomas> sry. my first time
<cody-somerville> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<evsthomas> k i did it
<evsthomas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/44061/
<evsthomas> it's not showing everything that I copied though
<cody-somerville> evsthomas, try starting from scratch
<evsthomas> I'm not sure what you mean exactly?
<cody-somerville> evsthomas, Get rid of what you have
<evsthomas> yeah
<evsthomas> and start from step 1?
<cody-somerville> Take a brand new copy of the text you're trying to sign
<cody-somerville> sign it
<cody-somerville> and try getting launchpad to accept it again
<evsthomas> do I copy the text straight out of the txt file?
<evsthomas> or do i need to do the --clearsign thing?
<cody-somerville> Download the file
<cody-somerville> and use gpg to sign it
<evsthomas> k, just did
<cody-somerville> then copy and paste that output into the text box in launchpad
<evsthomas> how do you use gpg to sign it? incase I'm doing that wrong
<evsthomas> I used gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt
<evsthomas> on the terminal
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> gpg --clearsign < UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt
<evsthomas> ok. I copied and pasted the output and no luck
<evsthomas> i;ll try version 1.0 real quick too
<evsthomas> same error "The signed text does not match the Code of Conduct. Make sure that you signed the correct text (white space differences are acceptable)."
<evsthomas> heres the pastbin of what i did
<evsthomas> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/44070/
<evsthomas> anybody else have any ideas?
<vinu76jsr> wher to start
<wgrant> It likely depends on what you want to do.
<vinu76jsr> I just want to develop plugin for learning purposes, adn two options currently, Geertjan's book and this link
<vinu76jsr> http://www.antonioshome.net/kitchen/netbeans
<vinu76jsr> which is also suggested by him
<vinu76jsr> got to go for breakfast :last five minute, 'll be returning plz reply!!!!
<vinu76jsr> wgrant :  tell me, i am starting off
<vinu76jsr> sorry wrong place, must be confusing intrepid interface
<vinu76jsr> did not sleep whole nice sorry again
<wgrant> Riiight.
<adam> Hi. I'm in the process of hosting my code (bzr branch) at Launchpad, and encoundering some difficuties
<adam> following the instructions at https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch
<adam> I get "[user] doesn't have a registered SSH key"
<adam> how do I register an SSH key?
<stdin> adam: this page should explain it https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<adam> stdin: thanks.
<nedko> vcs-imports branch https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/lash/trunk is still in pending review state, can someone please review it?
<mwhudson> nedko: it's sunday
<mwhudson> nedko: but, done
<nedko> mwhudson: thank you
<nedko> mwhudson: to my original question, should i ask here for review here or i should wait... until next work day for example?
<mwhudson> nedko: waiting one working day usually works pretty well
<nedko> why is manual review needed at all?
<mwhudson> to stop someone typing 'http://svn.debian.org/' or 'http://svn.apache.org/'
<nedko> mwhudson: you mean submiting things more than once? or you mean importing large repos?
<mwhudson> nedko: the latter
<mwhudson> nedko: it has a history of upsetting the admins of servers hosted said repos...
<nedko> so it is not about launchapd resources but about resources of pulled repo server?
<mwhudson> right
<mwhudson> well, a bit of both
<spiv> Yeah.  Checking out the root of a SVN repo that hosts many large projects with many branches and tags wastes a lot of time and bandwidth on both ends.
<nedko> checking how much revisions has svn url, *once*, and making decision on this is trivial, there can be limit of max revisions to import without manual review, say 1000
<spiv> Well, many correct URLs will have more than 1000 revisions.
<spiv> It's hard to find a good automatic heuristic because there are some very large projects out there.
<spiv> I'm sure we could do better.
<nedko> so only large projects will need review, isnt this better than current situation?
<mwhudson> at least we stay on top of imports much better now, with the new system
<spiv> I think there was a suggestion at some point that URLs that end in "/trunk" should be assumed to be sane.
<mwhudson> unfortunately it was a bit sillier than that
<mwhudson> urls that *didn't* contain 'trunk' were assumed to be insane
<spiv> Oh, right, as in rejected outright?
<mwhudson> yeah
<spiv> Yeah, that was a bit silly.
<nedko> cant only "strange" urls require human review?
<spiv> I shouldn't really be making you think about work on a Sunday night, but I think it's probably worth considering if we can auto-approve URLs that end in "/trunk".
<spiv> i.e strictly more relaxed than the status quo.
<mwhudson> oh look, a bug tracker!
<spiv> mwhudson: this is a feature ;)
<mwhudson> also, no, because the svn.apache.org admins hate us enough already
<mwhudson> (really)
<spiv> Oh?
<nedko> you can "blacklist" some svn servers too
<spiv> So many things I'm happily ignorant of :)
<mwhudson> nedko: many things are possible, yes
<wgrant> We could always just make everybody use bzr. That works
<nedko> it is not possible though
<gour> hi, we would like that all the generated bug-reports from the application go to the project's bug tracker at lP: if i understand correctly, all what is required is to send email to new@bugs.launchpad.net address and include 'affects projectname' line in the body. is it true?
<kiko-afk> gour, filing new bugs requires gpg-signed email, but I suggest you instead use the API to file a bug: https://help.launchpad.net/API
<gour> kiko-afk: huh, that's very inconvenient forcing end-user to have gpg-signed email for automatic bug-report :-/
<Hobbsee> gour: because you'd like me to forge your email address, and send a whole lot of stuff as you, that stays there forever?
<Hobbsee> i see your point, though.
<wgrant> There's always the apport method, of course.
<kiko-afk> the apport method requires you complete using the web browser, though
<kiko-afk> if it's to be totally automated the API is the way to go
<kiko-afk> Hobbsee, it's annoying to require him to gpg-sign, yeah. maybe SPF would minimize the risk
<wgrant> Doesn't the API require a web browser to authorize the oauth token?
<kiko-afk> wgrant, only once
<gour> web is not convenient for automatic bug-report, it should be made as simple as possible for end (non-savvy) suers
<wgrant> Right.
 * Hobbsee won't comment on non-savvy users, and bug reporting, as a general concept.
<gour> do you know if savannah's tracker has email interface?
<gour> Hobbsee: those 'bug reports' are unhandled exceptions, so end-user is just clicking 'send' to send traces to the tracker
<Hobbsee> gour: ah, right.
<Hobbsee> gour: that's probably OK then, as you probably won't require any more information form them.
<gour> i already prepared my 1st python patch by changing email address  to LP and including 'affects projectname' in the body :-(
<gour> Hobbsee: still, i'm not sure how to use API to use LP tracker instead of sending to devel-list
 * gour is trying to push the project more to LP and eventually to bzr (from CVS)
<Hobbsee> gour: i've not used the api, so i don't know :)
 * Hobbsee tends to sign everything by default, so doesn't really have experience in what you're doing
<gour> i see
<gour> here http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/gnumed-devel/2008-09/msg00109.html is example of automatic bug report
<gour> and here is the code which handles it http://rafb.net/p/rfMtLy78.html
<wgrant> How is the Launchpad web UI sufficiently difficult to be a hindrance?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: it keeps changing?
<wgrant> Not that part of the UI,
<wgrant> And I'm not sure of the relevance of that statement.
<Hobbsee> I guess "ease of learning the launchpad way" would be a better statement.
<spiv> Possibly a bug tracker doesn't necessarily make for a great automatic backtrace collector.  I guess it depends a bit on how the backtraces will be processed.
<wgrant> apport makes a right mess of Ubuntu bugs.
<wgrant> Dozens of duplicates.
<wgrant> A separate crash tracker would likely be better.
<gour> i'm thinking to add a new member to the team, e.g. crash-tracker and then forward all the bug-reports collected automatically to send to LP gpg-signed.
<gour> is it possible to tag new bug report via email by using 'tag' ?
<Hobbsee> gour: see https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<gour> i'm looking at it, but wonder if i can use 'tag' while reporting new bug?
<wgrant> You can.
<wgrant> I don't think there are any that you can't.
 * wgrant checks.
<Hobbsee> i'd think so
<gour> thanks
<wgrant> Looks like it.
<gour> cool, cool
<gour> anyone familiar with mailman's features...i didn't admin ml for a long time. howto filter all the incoming email with certain subject and move it gpg-signed to LP?
<LarstiQ> gour: I prefer using with_list
<LarstiQ> gour: does require python foo
<LarstiQ> withlist even
<delfick> hello everyone. I just noticed that the page that shows all the changes for my project, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~delfick/vigedit/vigedit-additions/changes/37?start_revid=37 shows all the revisions (37), whereas the main page for the project only shows up to rev 35, https://code.launchpad.net/~delfick/vigedit/vigedit-additions. And was wondering why that is? or is it just a matter of waiting a particular amount of time after bzr push
<gour> LarstiQ: that's mailman's API?
<LarstiQ> gour: basically, see withlist --help on the machine running mailman
<gour> LarstiQ: thanks
<LarstiQ> gour: I'm the position of being the owner of the machine that I run my lists on, if that is not the case I guess you don't have that option available to you
<gour> LarstiQ: hmm, the devel list is on savannah
<LarstiQ> delfick: I believe so.
<delfick> LarstiQ: k then...
<LarstiQ> gour: then it requires more thought :)
<gour> huh, so many complications due to the fact that LP wants gpg-signed email for bug-reports :-/
 * LarstiQ goes outside
<delfick> also, while I'm here, everytime I do a bzr push it tells me "Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-140211244:///~delfick/vigedit/vigedit-additions/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance" but when I do bzr upgrade it says "bzr: ERROR: The branch format Bazaar-NG meta directory, format 1 is already at the most recent format."
<delfick> was wondering why ? :)
<LarstiQ> delfick: which branch are you upgrading, the local or the remote one?
<delfick> LarstiQ: given that question, I assume I'm doing the command in the wrong place, I'm not completely sure, but I believe the answer is local
<kiko-afk> delfick, ignore that error message, it's an annoyance
<kiko-afk> mwhudson, jml ^^
<LarstiQ> delfick: try `bzr upgrade sftp://delfick@bazaar.launchpad.net/~delfick/bigedit/vigedit-additions/
<LarstiQ> or do what kiko says
<LarstiQ> delfick: you don't _need_ to upgrade it per se
<delfick> k then
<delfick> though as kiko-afk says, it's an annoyance :p
<LarstiQ> and in fact, if you want to collaborate with older clients, maybe you shouldn't
<LarstiQ> delfick: yeah
<delfick> what you mean by older clients?
<LarstiQ> delfick: older bazaar clients aren't able to use the newest formats. Everything since 0.92 can use 0.92-packs, but 0.90 and older can't
<delfick> ok then
<delfick> will it effect the ability to merge with other branches that may not have upgraded yet?
<LarstiQ> no
<delfick> good :)
<delfick> hmm, is it meant to take this long?
<delfick> ahh, yay, it moved past "making backup of tree history" :)
<delfick> yay, no more error message :)
<delfick> thnx for the help
<delfick> I'm off to bed now, cya
<loow> hi
<loow> how can I add another affected package to a bug ?
<mdke> loow: "Also affects distribution"
<loow> ookay
<loow> ookay
<loow> thanks
<mdke> no problem
<loow> may I confirm a bug myself ?
<loow> (in ubuntu) ?
<mdke> loow: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Confirming
<mdke> loow: generally, you shouldn't confirm a bug that you yourself have reported
<loow> okay, that's what I suspected.
<patpiiii> hello
<patpiiii> is anyone here able to reassign this project? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/44018
<patpiiii> we really need this :)
<beuno> patpiiii, no one around now, but tomorrow we'll have admins around
<beuno> kiko-afk may pass by and look at his computer, if he does, he may be able to do so
<patpiiii> thanks beuno, so i need to came here tomarrow?
<patpiiii> kiko-afk: if you can do this then it would be great. Thanks in advance :)
<beuno> patpiiii, tomorrow you'll have admins looking ar their computers  :)
<patpiiii> ah, i get it
<patpiiii> ;]
<patpiiii> thanks, i will be going now. Thanks for help
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 11 Sep 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
#launchpad 2009-08-31
<maxb> Loggerhead appears fairly dead - lots of timeout messages
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: deryck | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<lfaraone> Hey, for a LP superproject, is it possible to define the default project selected when you go to https://launchpad.net/sugarlabs/+filebug ?
<wgrant> lfaraone: No. Patches might well be welcome.
<lfaraone> wgrant: Understood.
<lfaraone> wgrant: is it a known issue that "register a blueprint" leads to a 404? (OOPS-1339EC244)
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1339EC244
<wgrant> lfaraone: That link has been braindead for a week now.
<lfaraone> wgrant: fun fun.
<wgrant> lfaraone: I don't know of a bug report, so maybe file one.
<lfaraone> wgrant: lp-registry, right?
<wgrant> lfaraone: I believe so.
<lfaraone> kfogel: ping.
<lfaraone> kfogel: (kiko told me to contact you re a potential trac -> LP migration for a mid-sized FOSS project)
<lfaraone> wgrant: should https://bugs.launchpad.net/~janitor  time out?
<wgrant> lfaraone: Nothing *should* time out, but it's not surprising that it does.
<lfaraone> wgrant: okay. file a bug for that too?
<wgrant> lfaraone: I suppose so.
<lfaraone> There are no plans in LP to ever allow native git hosting on-par with bzr, right? (even if somebody submitted patches)
<Ursinha> lfaraone, in my personal opinion, lp is too tied to bzr, so it would be needed *a lot* (imagine this blinking :P) of patches to add support to git
<lfaraone> Ursinha: I see. But it'd be accepted if the work was done, no?
<barry> danilos: ping
<Ursinha> well, I can't answer that because no idea
<danilos> barry: pong
<Ursinha> maybe rockstar in a few hours
<Ursinha> or abentley
<barry> danilos: hi!  i have questions about translations (with my launchpad user hat on :)
<danilos> barry: hey look, I am right behind the corner :)
<danilos> barry: just kidding, shoot :)
<barry> danilos: :).  so, i want to move all mailman translations to launchpad, but we have some complications
<barry> danilos: the first is that our /current/ translations are mostly gnu copyrighted, but we don't have clear copyright assignments for all existing translations
<abentley> Ursinha, lfaraone: That would be a question for management.
<danilos> barry: don't tell me you are using non-standard PO file format, please, I hate that one :)
<danilos> barry: phew, ok, copyrights, and easy one
<barry> danilos: the other problem is the whole bsd licensing issue
<lfaraone> abentley: Hm. How'd I go about asking them? :)
<barry> danilos: yeah, you say that now :)
<Ursinha> thanks abentley
<abentley> lfaraone: Prefix your question with "flacoste:" :-)
<danilos> barry: in general, if you've used TP (TranslationProject.org) so far, your translations are likely not GNU copyrighted, but in public domain
<barry> danilos: nope, we are standard gnu gettext all the way!  (well, discounting our old crufty templates, but we're going to fix that)
<barry> danilos: we really have never used TP
<danilos> barry: in that sense, what LP does is slightly better for the user and community than what FSF does
<barry> danilos: all translations until now have essentially been sent to us as patches, from our own language-specific teams
<danilos> barry: ah, ok
<danilos> barry: right, right
<barry> danilos: we experimented with a donated pootle server but that never really got off the ground
<lfaraone> flacoste: per abentley, if someone else were to do all of the work to integrate LP and git (on par with bzr support), would it be accepted?
<danilos> barry: so, to be honest, translations copyright done right is basically an impossible task (derivative work, reusing TMs, etc.)
<barry> danilos: i know :/
<barry> danilos: i'm wondering what other official gnu projects do for translating on lp (are there any?)
<danilos> barry: Launchpad doesn't try to improve on that situation in upstream projects much; only stuff submitted through LP is BSD-licensed so it can easily be integrated into any project whatsoever
<barry> danilos: what i'm trying to work out is how to reconcile lp's bsd requirements with gnu's copyright assignments + gpl requirements
<danilos> barry: if you do require copyright disclaimer to be sent to FSF, we do have GNU Translator group which will limit access to only those who are in the group
<barry> danilos: so, does that mean, that there will be no translations done directly in lp?
<danilos> barry: alternatively, we can also set up a separate mailman translation group
<barry> danilos: and (sadly) not shared?
<danilos> barry: nope, it means that anybody who wants to translate will have to be in a team that's part of that group (i.e. Serbian GNU translators; or, if we go with a separate group, Serbian Mailman translators team)
<barry> danilos: i guess the question is whether those folks in the gnu translation group have blanket assigned /all/ translations to the fsf, or just those for a specific project
<barry> danilos: gotcha
<barry> danilos: if it's a blanket assignment, then i'd be happy to have mailman participate in that
<barry> danilos: does that make sense, and do you know if that's the case?
<danilos> barry: the thing is that there are not many people actively using that group
<barry> danilos: so, do you think it makes more sense to have a mailman translations group?
<danilos> barry: they do have blanket *disclaimers* out to FSF (i.e. they disclaim any copyrights on any translations they might contribute to GNU project)
<barry> danilos: that might be okay
<danilos> barry: yeah, mailman translations group is better because nobody is active in the gnu translators group
<danilos> barry: and the burden of organization there is on us (i.e. to manually check if someone is allowed to start a team there)
<barry> danilos: cool.  so i make translations 'closed' to just the (new) mailman translations group?
<barry> danilos: and then we create language-specific teams inside that group; with memberships close to folks who have either disclaimed or assigned translation copyright to the fsf?
<danilos> barry: 'restricted' is probably better, though you'd need to make sure that translation teams do not approve translations from people who have not done whatever they need to do
<danilos> barry: yep, though note that translation group is not a regular team, it's a special object in LP which aggregates a bunch of teams assigned to different languages
<barry> danilos: what's the practical difference between closed and restricted?
<danilos> barry: on 'closed', people outside the group can't even make suggestions
<barry> danilos: gotcha
<barry> danilos: thanks, restricted sounds better
<barry> danilos: two last questions.  on translations.edge.lp.net/mailman, it says "this project is not configured to use lp for translations", but i definitely enabled that in my project's details.  is this because i have not yet uploaded a .pot file?
<barry> danilos: that's seems to be implied by the other text on that page, but it's a little misleading because it also says "You can change this in the project settings".  i've already done the latter but not the former
<danilos> barry: yep, that's part of something we definitely want improved, but...
<danilos> barry: I want to use the ajax-switch for official_rosetta flag, but just been busy with some other stuff
<danilos> barry: also, please use bzr integration if at all possible
<barry> danilos: oh yes, i definitely want to use bzr :)
<barry> danilos: thanks, this is all great.  last question: can i cc you on a message i am going to send to mailman-i18n soon?  you don't have to respond unless it's to correct lies, distortions, misrepresentations, fibs, tall tales, and other nonsense in my message :)
<danilos> barry: by all means
<barry> danilos: fantastic, thanks for all your help!
<jamone1313> Hello, does anyone know how I can delete a project from launchpad. Specifically I got LP installed of a test system of myne and I want to remove the test projects
<beuno> jamone1313, not from the web UI, no
<beuno> you can clear all the data by running "make schema"
<jamone1313> that was the last command I ran before make run and all the test data is there
<jamone1313> what command would I use to remove a specific project?
<maxb> jamone1313: why do you want to remove the test projects? There's no reason to.
<wgrant> It's rather difficult, as well.
<wgrant> There's no easy way to do it.
<beuno> jamone1313, out sysadmins use SQL, AFAIK
<wgrant> beuno: Do they actually delete them?
<beuno> wgrant, I think so...  not 100% sure
<wgrant> All of the sampledata projects have stuff attached to the, so you'd have to delete all references first.
<wgrant> == more trouble than it's worth
<deryck> jamone1313, make schema didn't clear your data?  You are talking about the local .dev server via make run, right?
<jamone1313> yeah sounds that way
<jamone1313> yes
<deryck> jamone1313, how did you enter the data?
<wgrant> deryck: Sampledata, I suspect.
<jamone1313> it cleares any projects I added via the Web UI but the sample data that's included is still there
<deryck> jamone1313, ah, you don't want the sample data at all.  gotcha now, sorry misunderstood.
<jamone1313> I just figured their might be a command to create a completely clean DB
<wgrant> There isn't.
<jamone1313> exactly
<wgrant> That has probably only been done once.
 * deryck looks closer at the code
<wgrant> And a "completely clean" DB wouldn't really work. There are some objects that LP will die without.
<maxb> jamone1313: you know the launchpad license basically forbids any of the use-cases in which you would want to have a completely clean db for, anyway, right?
<jamone1313> no I didn't know that?
<wgrant> The license of the Launchpad *images*, in particular.
<wgrant> The code is fine.
<jamone1313> ahh the images yes I know that
<maxb> The code is AGPL3, the images are licensed for development use only - hence unless you hire a graphic designer, you've not got much hope of getting to a point where you can run an non-dev instance :-(
<jamone1313> yeah, that I understand
<sluimers> Hi there I got problem. My app file doesn't want to get into the package. -> http://tinyurl.com/kr52jz
<deryck> cprov or noodles775 -- can one of you possibly help sluimers ^^ ?
<sluimers> Should I show my makefile as well?
<noodles775> sorry... just on a call atm.
<noodles775> and will need to run straight after it ends... cprov will be back from lunch soon.
<sluimers> It's okay, I'm aready glad my program builds
<rowinggolfer_> from http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Starting_and_Running_a_Wiki_Website/Hosted_Wikis
<rowinggolfer_> People who put their source code at SourceForge also get a free associated wiki.
<rowinggolfer_> I want a wiki.
<rowinggolfer_> I want that wiki on Launchpad.
 * rowinggolfer_ knows he is not alone
<exarkun> Is there work being put towards making Launchpad reasonably fast and reliable?
<rowinggolfer_> exarkun: are you wanting to contribute?
<rowinggolfer_> exarkun: there are lots of good folk working towards that goal
<exarkun> No, I'm asking about what other people are working on.
<rowinggolfer_> exarkun: your question was leading though...
<rowinggolfer_> why would anyone work to make Launchpad slow and unreliable??
<exarkun> Can I follow their progress somewhere?
<exarkun> rowinggolfer_: I don't know why, but some people have done that.
<rowinggolfer_> lol.
<exarkun> rowinggolfer_: I'm not looking for a fight.  If you're offended by my question, I apologize.
<exarkun> Any thoughts on my second question?
<rowinggolfer_> where's the code hosted?
<rowinggolfer_> ;)
<exarkun> I don't understand.
<deryck> exarkun, people are working on performance in different ways....
<rowinggolfer_> https://launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<rowinggolfer_> exarkun: have a look at that... you'll see exactly what these good folks are doing.
<rowinggolfer_> it's quite humbling, actually.
<rowinggolfer_> although I wish a wiki was forthcoming ASAP.
<exarkun> It's hard to find the information I want in the 5501 open bugs against launchpad-project.
<exarkun> I haven't used the advanced bug search feature very much, but I don't think there's much it can do to narrow things down either.
<rowinggolfer_> exarkun: look in the code.
<exarkun> Look in the code?
<rowinggolfer_> https://code.launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<deryck> exarkun, is there some specific info you're looking for?  Specific problems you want to see if they're being addressed?  Or just looking for general "we're working on performance in X ways" info?
<exarkun> I don't want to read the source.
<exarkun> deryck: The latter would be great.  A list of milestones (not necessarily with dates, but ordering/priority would be nice) would also be helpful.
<rowinggolfer_> exarkun: I wasn't trying to be obtuse, by the way.
<rowinggolfer_> it's a HUGE project, very hard to follow
<rowinggolfer_> I agree with you there.
<deryck> exarkun, we don't do milestones around an issue, i.e. performance, we do them around dev cycles.
<flohack> Hi! I just got a 'Error '(22, 'Invalid argument')' during ftp transfer' while uploading a package to my ppa, does someone know about that error?
<deryck> exarkun, see for example, https://edge.launchpad.net/malone/+milestone/3.0
<deryck> exarkun, and too see all LP team milestones for this cycle, replace malone in that URL with launchpad-registry, launchpad-foundations, soyuz, rosetta, and launchpad-code
<deryck> exarkun, launchpad-foundations might be a nice one to watch for general, overall performance work.  maybe there is a performance tag, too.
 * deryck looks
<exarkun> Is there a project page that lists all milestones that exist?  I haven't been able to find a link to a page like that.
<deryck> exarkun, See this for performance tagged bugs for launchpad-foundations -- https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bugs?field.tag=performance (and apply to the other teams as you like)
<rockstar> lfaraone, I can't speak for the LP stakeholders, but I don't think native git support in LP is something we ever plan on doing.
<lfaraone> rockstar: Okay.
<deryck> exarkun, the reason there isn't a page collecting all milestone is that Launchpad dev is broken down into various teams, each represented by a different LP project.
<deryck> exarkun, see https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project for a list of projects, and follow to each to find milestones, bugs, etc.
<exarkun> That looks like a page I've been looking for. :)
<deryck> exarkun, excellent! :)
<maxb> flohack: First thing to check would be does it reoccur if you try again
<sluimers> Is cprov done with his lunch?
<sluimers> I got problem. My app file doesn't want to get into the package. -> http://tinyurl.com/kr52jz
<sluimers> got a problem.
<cprov> sluimers: what can I do for you ?
<sluimers> Like I have said, I'm trying to build an app on my PPA.
<sluimers> And I'm stuck at the app simply not wanting to go in the package.
<cprov> sluimers: and your source is not including the built files in its resulting deb, this is a packaging issue.
<sluimers> So my deb only has the changelog
<sluimers> yes
<cprov> sluimers: it suppose the same happens if you try to build the source on your system.
<cprov> sluimers: I think MOTU guys (#ubuntu-motu) can help you better than I.
<sluimers> No, when I do make, make install, the app goes to debian/tmp/usr/games, where it's soppsed to be.
<sluimers> supposed
 * sluimers goes to ubuntu-motu
<danilos> barry: oh, you've got clytie as one of the mailman committers, nice (she used to do many, many Vietnamese translations everywhere, and always had nice ideas about process improvements :)
<rowinggolfer_> sluimers: post your MANIFEST.in file.
<sluimers> I don't have a MANIFEST.in file
<barry> danilos: clytie rocks
<danilos> barry: yeah, she's great :)
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad login issues are being investigated | Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<lfaraone> wgrant or anybody else: if my project decided to move away from launchpad, can we request a bug questions etc export?
<Andre_Gondim> hi, I have a question about rosetta: if I get a po file from a upstream project, when I upload that to rosetta, why the translations in this po aren't the current translations, but instead they stay as Packaged?
<yann2> hi guys :) any idea when landscape is going to be back? can't see any entry in the planned maintenance tasks
<yann2> Offline August 31st 18:00 UTC – 19:00 UTC    oh there found it.. ok :)
<lbieber> I have a OpenSolaris Nehalem machine behind the Sun firewall that cannot complete a bzr branch command, it stalls out very shortly into the process.  See http://pastebin.flamingspork.com/93.   Any ideas on what can be done to get this working?   We have other OpenSolaris machines behind the Sun firewall that are working fine
<Elwell> Hi folks - can someone tell me how (badly) integrated (or not) launchpad is with savannah based bug/patch trackers?
<Elwell> I've been working on some CLI tools to work with our savannah instance and wondered if they would be of use for launchpad
<Box> Am I doing something wrong, or is the keyserver down?
<Box> $ gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys XXXXXXX
<Box> gpg: sending key 8E48B5D2 to hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Box> gpg: keyserver timed out
<Box> gpg: keyserver send failed: keyserver error
<chris|> last time I checked, the ubuntu keyserver is read-only
<fred93> i can send keys via console but not via seahorse or the http interface
<Box> yeah, and http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/ times out for me too
<Box> Ready only? The docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto say this is how to upload your keys
<fred93> I'm having an issue with launchpad... i've imported my openpgp key and it says that it has sent me an email with instructions on what to do next but it has been a day and i have not got that email yet... is this normal?
<SamB> fred93: it happens
<SamB> you did check your spam?
<fred93> just did, it's not in spam
<fred93> my bad, it had a filter to skip that inbox. never mind
<Box> So I've uploaded a package to my newly created PPA (as described at https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading) and it claims to have succeeded, but I don't see any activity on my PPA page nor have I received any emails regarding failure or whatever.
<Box> What can I do to diagnose this weirdness?
<Ursinha> Box, it generally takes some time to update the ui, I think..
<Ursinha> but soyuz people may know better
<Ursinha> or wgrant
<Box> okay...it's been about three or four hours; is that enough time usually?
<maxb> It should appear in the UI within 5 minutes, or not at all.
<maxb> If the dput succeeds but you get no email about it, it usually means:
<Box> By UI do you mean this page: https://launchpad.net/~jemhoff/+archive/ppa
<maxb> * you didn't sign the .changes file
<maxb> * you signed the .changes file with a key you have not told launchpad about
<SamB> maxb: maybe launchpad should provide a link to this information from the page where it would appear ?
<maxb> huh?
<Box> ah, it probably didn't have my key yet
<maxb> Box: yes, that is the page I mean
<SamB> you know, so the user wondering why their upload hasn't appeared would have a link to a page explaining what you just explained?
<Box> I'll verify it has my key and try again. Thanks very much!
<maxb> It does seem to have a key for you
<Box> well shoot
<maxb> check that you did actually sign the .changes with the right key, and that the signature verifies
<Box> gpg --verify seems happy with both the .changes and .dsc
<Box> I'm going to try uploading another package; I was doing the key upload and build upload somewhat in parallel so it's possible I messed it up anyway
<Box> maxb: That did it, thanks again for your help
<hggdh> on bugs.edge, a greasemonkey script can get a 0 status code (instead of 200). This seems to be cause by a change in links: when querying -- say -- for karma, the URL is sent to edge.lp.net
<hggdh> instead of bugs.edge.lp.net, as in stable.
<hggdh> Is this already known?
<pr1> hi, is there some way to change my launchpad username, even though I have an PPA?
<pr1> probably by copying the user?
<lifeless> post a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> it'll need an admin
<pr1> thanks
#launchpad 2009-09-01
<wgrant> hggdh: That's a bug in the greasemonkey scripts, caused by a change in the links three weeks ago.
<hggdh> wgrant, can you expand, please?
<hggdh> what I see is an error (encrypted), and a status==0. If I understand what is wrong, I may be able to correct it
<wgrant> hggdh: Person links recently had the "bugs." dropped from them. This is quite intentional. Your problem might be that the browser security is kicking in and refusing to let you make a cross-domain request.
<hggdh> wgrant, I am rather new to this(in fact, my very first JS script ever). How could I bypass the browser security?
<wgrant> hggdh: You can't. You have to make requests to the same domain.
<hggdh> so we are pretty much dead with the GM scripts against bugs.edge?
<wgrant> hggdh: What you could do is construct a relative URL. This probably means taking everything after the '~' from the person URL, and prepending '/~'.
<wgrant> hggdh: No, you just have to make the requests against bugs.edge.
<wgrant> hggdh: Link me to the script, and I will fix.
<wgrant> (some of LP's JS broke the same way, so I know how to fix)
<hggdh> cool!
<hggdh> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~hggdh2/launchpad-gm-scripts/hggdh2
<hggdh> it's the lp_karma_suffix.user one
<hggdh> and, to boot, I will learn more!
<hggdh> I understood I could not change the host in a XMLHttpRequest...
<wgrant> hggdh: You just have to change the URL that you give it.
<wgrant> hggdh: Is that the canonical copy of that script?
<hggdh> wgrant, this is the change I proposed to add in the ability to follow a commeter's bug work (for bugs-control)
<hggdh> I do remember I *did* change the URL, and still got hit by the status=0 -- so I guess I did it wrong, out of the depths of my ignorance
<hggdh> wgrant, ping
<hggdh> wgrant, I think I got it. I changed the links as here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/262862/, and it is working now. I *guess* this is what you menat
<wgrant> hggdh: Sorry, got distracted. I don't see how that could work, but if it does, great.
<hggdh> wgrant, sir, if YOU don't know, who am I ;-)
<hggdh> so this was not quite what you meant
<wgrant> hggdh: What is 'link' there?
<hggdh> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/416981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416981 in coreutils "coreutils: du(1) doesn't summarize correctly" [Medium,Incomplete]
<hggdh> in this case
<hggdh> so the fully-resolved link gets to be https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/coreutils/+bug/416981/~/https://edge.launchpad.net/~rrossouw/@@+portlet-details
<wgrant> hggdh: Ah, now I've actually looked at the code...
<wgrant> people_cache[person]['team_link'] = '/~' + person + "/+participation";
<hggdh> yes
<wgrant> That should do it.
<hggdh> cool. Thank you very much. Bug-control bows to the master
<hggdh> I will add it in the bug, and I guess it will be invalid for all tasks except gm-launchpad-scripts
<wgrant> hggdh: Does my suggestion work (also applying it to karma_link)?
<hggdh> wgrant, yes, both of them work fine
<hggdh> that's a weird redirection, at least to me, though
<wgrant> hggdh: Why?
<Q-FUNK> hi! there seems to be a package that is marked among bugs related to me, even though I'm not subscirbed to it anymore. how do I remove the association with me?
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: Where are you seeing this bug?
<Q-FUNK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/planner/+bug/24281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 24281 in planner "(Breezy) Planner Gantt view vertically misaligned" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Q-FUNK> I have previously commented that bug, ages ago.
<hggdh> wgrant, please keep in mind that -- until now -- I had never programmed for web, or Javascript. The tilde in the middle is what I failed, er, fail, to understand
<wgrant> Q-FUNK: A comment will make it show up on your related bugs page until it is closed.
<wgrant> hggdh: Much like normal paths, putting '/' at the start of a link makes it absolute.
<wgrant> hggdh: So the path my code constructs is 'https://whatever.domain.we.are.on.now/~wgrant/+participation
<hggdh> wgrant which is quite different from the path I got to work (even given that I did not quite get your instruction)
<wgrant> hggdh: I would really like to know how that worked. It doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> I see that it does work, though.
<hggdh> yes... I cannot answer you, but please rest assured that I will keep testing
<hggdh> er, another question: is there a way to retract a merge proposal on LP?
<mwhudson> hggdh: you can delete it
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> how?
<Q-FUNK> wgrant: ah, ok. thanks
<mwhudson> hggdh: look for the trash can icon
<hggdh> wouldn't it delete the whole branch?
<hggdh> ah, I can just recreate it
<mwhudson> not on the merge proposal page
<hggdh> yes, I understand now. thank you
<hggdh> rather smallish icon, BTW
<mwhudson> yeah, noone ever seems to find it unaided
<mwhudson> our designers are working on it
<mwhudson> (i hope!)
<Legendario> hello, The founder of a LoCo team has passed on the leadership to me. Does he have to do something on Launchpad to make this change "official"?
<Legendario> does anyone know the answer... he doesn't speak english, so he doesn't get very well with launchpad
<poolie> spm, i'd like some help with some pqm stuff this afternoon
<poolie> not right now
<poolie> thumper: still here?
<mwhudson> Legendario: more an ubuntu question than a launchpad question really, isn't there #ubuntu-loco or something?
<wgrant> Legendario: Does the founder own the team on Launchpad?
<spm> poolie: sure
<Legendario> wgrant, he owns. But this is the question. Does he have to give me this ownership?
<wgrant> Legendario: He doesn't have to, but it would make sense.
<wgrant> Legendario: So, you should ask him to.
<thumper> poolie: yes, although I was going to make dinner
<thumper> poolie: whazzup?
<poolie> thumper: we're going to upgrade our branches on lp soon
<thumper> ok
<thumper> what sort of timeframe?
<poolie> probably by upgrading the pqm master branch, pushing that to a new location on lp
<poolie> hours
<thumper> soon, in an hour
<thumper> ok
<poolie> right, this arvo
<poolie> setting pqm to primarily host on lp
<thumper> cool
<poolie> making that new branch the dev focus
<poolie> ie leaving lp:~bzr/bzr/trunk as it is, with stuff stacked on it
 * thumper nods
<poolie> this also should get pqm going into lp more smoothy
<poolie> smoothly*
<poolie> spm, that's what i was going to say to you :)
<poolie> we can talk more about the details
<poolie> thumper, any comments or concerns?
<thumper> no concerns
<thumper> should be magic
<thumper> ish
<Legendario> wgrant, the problem is that he doesn't speak english, so he doesn't know how to work with launchpad well.
 * spm prepares the cockrel and obsidian knife
<thumper> I think people who are going to push to LP need to know that they need their local repos in the 2a format
<thumper> so email to bzr-dev or whatever
<thumper> is the branch sufficiently reconciled?
<wgrant> Legendario: The page needed is https://launchpad.net/~someteam/+reassign
<wgrant> Legendario: Just get him to enter your username there, and it will be done.
<Legendario> wgrant... thanks a lot man
<poolie> thumper: yes, but i'l check first
<thumper> kk
<poolie> spm, i'll do a check here first and send mail, then you can slice away
<spm> poolie: cool, I'll start lighting the candles on the hexogram (pentagrams are so 19th century)
<Legendario> i'll leave. thanks guys
<poolie> spm, so, shall we do it?
<poolie> should i call you?
<spm> poolie: if you prefer?
<poolie> either way
<poolie> did you see my mail?
<Elwell> Hi folks - is there anyone here who was involved with savannah <> launchpad stuff?
<Elwell> heh. I like the way that mentioning 'savannah' kills any conversation
<spm> Elwell: heh. in what sense involved?
<Elwell> spm: I've been hacking on some CLI tools for working with savannah.cern.ch for getting patch/bug status etc, posting comments, changing fields (python twill/beautifusoup stuff) and wondered if it'd be any use to launchpad
<Elwell> no I haven't looked at the launchpad code *at all* yet so don
<Elwell> ''t know how it works
<spm> Elwell: hrm. good question indeed. LP makes an API available which quite a few folks abuse.. err *use*. So there may be overlap/resuse scope of some sort.
<Elwell> yeah, and savannah is such a POS^W historically 'interesting' design I now know why its not been integrated before 1.22
<Elwell> lack of savannah API is a pain
<wgrant> Bugs people might be interested in that.
<wgrant> They'll be around in a couple of hours.
<spm> Elwell: perhaps the best way - join the lp dev list; and post a summary of what you've done and ask for interest/pointers????
<Elwell> ok wasn't sure where the main discussions took place (ml/irc/other)
<spm> all of the above :-)
<spm> my thinking via list, is that way you'll hit the widest possible audience
<Elwell> yeah, but then I'd have to de-cruft my code if it hit public scruting :-)
<spm> hahahahahahaha
<Elwell> Affero GPL == GPL for web services, so you have to release code?
<spm> kinda yes. I'm not all that up on the detail of the difference
<spm> Elwell: fwiw, the team/list in question is this one: https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-dev
<bigon> hi I've try to suppress a bunch of pkg from the telepathy ppa and I get Error ID: OOPS-1340ED158
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1340ED158
<bigon> (37 pkgs)
<bigon> mmm it looks like the pkg have been removed
<bigjools> bigon: nice bug though, would you mind filing a new bug describing how you caused that please?
<bigjools> (on soyuz)
<bigon> ok
<bigjools> thanks
<bigon> bigjools: bug #422459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422459 in soyuz "Error while removing pkg from ppa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422459
<bigjools> bigon: thanks - I saw you were using a filter as well, can you describe a bit more about using that?  I think it's what's caused the oops.
<bigon> oh right
<bigon> done
<bigjools> thank you
<flohack> Hi! Concerning PPA's, say the build failed and I fixed a problem in the rules file and want the build queue to rebuild my package. If I 'dput -f' the same package (version still the same) again, the build server rejects the package with: 'File blabla.diff.gz already exists in bla, but uploaded version has different contents'. The help page ist not very helpful, as I did a 'debuild -S' before the second upload. Any ideas?
<bigjools> flohack: you can't upload the same version more than once
<noodles775> flohack: you have to increment the version as the source is already published.
<noodles775> yeah, what he said :)
<noodles775> flohack: I'd recommend using pbuilder to check your package locally before uploading - that way you can be sure that it will work.
<idnar> I wouldn't go so far as to say "be sure", but it should increase your confidence at least :P
<noodles775> idnar: heh, ok :)
<mpt> Why does the project download page say when each file was last downloaded?
<mpt> If I point wget recursive at the page, will it change everything to "today"?
<noodles775> mpt: I don't think the registry guys are around until later.
<noodles775> mpt: btw, jtv had a question about a style-rule in styles.css to which you might know the background - on lp-dev email list.
<jtv> mpt: a case where making labels nowrap works out badly.
<wgrant> mpt: Yes, and other spiders like to do it too.
<wgrant> mpt: So it's fairly pointless.
<mpt> jtv, sent how long ago? The only message I see from you is on warthogs
<jtv> mpt: launchpad-dev, 09:14 UTC
<mpt> oh, as in a couple of hours ago? that's why
<jtv> mpt: unless your spam filter dev-nulls "considered harmful" in subject lines...  :-)
<mpt> haha
<mpt> ah yes, I know the answer to this one
<flohack> bigjools: Thank you guys!
<mpt> jtv, replied
<jtv> mpt: thanks, and hi btw :)
<fta> why are the /+faq/1234 links showing questions but not their answers?? i don't see the point if the answer is not there
<wgrant> fta: Works fine for me. Got an example?
<fta> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/+faq/674
<fta> hm, when i created that faq from a question, i thought it was title + question + answer, apparently, it was question + answer + comment for the initial question
<fta> right?
<wgrant> I admit I've never created an FAQ.
 * wgrant tries.
<fta> that was my 1st..
<wgrant> fta: So, it defaults to using the question description as the content. The content of the FAQ is meant to be the answer. This doesn't make much sense.
<fta> indeed
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<shakaran> hi
<shakaran> I upload a .deb to my ppa, and dput says Successfully uploaded packages., but in launchpad I cant see the packages, some wrong?
<noodles775> Hi shakaran, what's the address of your ppa?
<shakaran> https://launchpad.net/~shakaran/+archive/ppa
<shakaran> I cant see a package called "tivion"
<noodles775> shakaran: and how long ago did you upload the package?
<shakaran> 15 minutes or so
<shakaran> You can see my success upload: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263093/
<noodles775> shakaran: and you haven't received any rejection emails yet?
<shakaran> no emails yet
<noodles775> shakaran: the key id that you've used to sign the package appears to be different to the key on LP?
<shakaran> yeah, is different
<shakaran> I need sign with my launchpad key?
<noodles775> shakaran: yes, launchpad needs to know that the package really is from you, and it can only do that if it's signed with a key attached to you account.
<shakaran> ok, I will try again with my lauchpad key
<noodles775> shakaran: yeah, or added the other key to your LP account...
<shakaran> how to add it?
<noodles775> shakaran: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<shakaran> ok
<shakaran> ok, I added the fingerprint and I recieve the email, but how to confirming the key?
<shakaran> (I have installed FireGPG)
<shakaran> For Gmail
<noodles775> shakaran: the instructions should be in the email? (I'll look for the help page for you)
<shakaran> https://help.launchpad.net/ReadingOpenPgpMail (this not work)
<noodles775> shakaran: Hmm... (did you use FireGPG to confirm the other key in your LP account?), if it's a hassle, it migth be easier to sign your package with the other key (I'm not sure why FireGPG wouldn't be signing your email correctly).
<shakaran> well...I sign with the other key
<shakaran> I get a error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263108/
<wgrant> shakaran: It seems you don't have that other key on that machine.
<shakaran> umn, How to retrieve again to this machine?
<wgrant> shakaran: you need to copy the secret key from another machine that has it.
<wgrant> Getting FireGPG working is almost definitely easier.
<shakaran> umn, the only machine that should have the key is my current machine
<shakaran> I open the gmail message, select the text, and dont appear any menu for FireGPG
<fta> is it possible to add some formatting to a ppa board? bold, underline, italics..
<noodles775> fta: do you mean for the description? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/392123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392123 in soyuz "Allow Markup in PPA Descriptions" [Low,Triaged]
<fta> noodles775, yes, thanks
<davidstrauss> Can a Launchpad admin please add me as a maintainer to the lp:drupal project? The current maintainer seems to be MIA.
<fta> noodles775, i was trying to make https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa look nicer, some markups would sure help
<noodles775> fta: yes definitely - it would be great to have ReST support.
<noodles775> (across LP generally).
<matsubara> davidstrauss, can you file a question in https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion requesting that?
<davidstrauss> matsubara: Done. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/81605
<matsubara> davidstrauss, thanks. I assigned it to one of the admins
<davidstrauss> matsubara: thanks
<matsubara> np
<Box> I'm trying to automate the submission of source packages to my PPA via our build system -- I'm having trouble with signing the packages at the end because there is no /dev/tty. I know I can pass --passphrase to gpg to get around this problem, but I don't see any obvious way to do this via debuild or dh_builddeb.
<Box> any help would be awesome
<matsubara> cprov, can you help Box ^?
<Box> matsubara: I think I've got it figured out; if I pass -uc -us to debuild I can sign the files manually at the end
<matsubara> Box, cool :-)
<cprov> Box: good idea
<Box> okay, cool, glad it's not a boneheaded thing to do for whatever reason
<cprov> Box: I'd be scared to have the password of *my* key hanging around in public machine. After all, if it's a machine-key it shouldn't require a password, then you make sure it is kept protected.
<cprov> Box: I'm just thinking aloud, don't take it too serious ...
<Box> cprov: it's cool, it's actually on our internal network so it's not literally a public machine. But educate me, what's a machine-key?
<cprov> Box: a term I've just invented apparently (sorry), but I meant a key that is used to sign automatically generated content.
<cprov> Box: e.g. the PPA signing keys hosted in LP, they don't have/require password to sign stuff
<cprov> Box: they were generated with one specific purpose -> to be used for script to sign repository manifests
<cprov> Box: they are not used by humans, so they don't need a password.
<Box> cprov: I see; that sounds like what I should be using. I assume the no-password-ness is a feature of gpg I should look for?
<cprov> Box: yup, I'm not sure you can reset the password (make it empty, actually) of an existing key, though.
<Box> cprov: nice, thanks a lot
<cprov> Box: you're welcome.
<fta> hm, in the new https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/, it's no longer obvious which builders are doing PPA vs official builds
<flohack> The build daemon used for PPA's on launchpad, is that a separate project or is the code in launchpad itself?
<flohack> Or does launchpad simple integrate buildd from debian?
<matsubara> cprov, ^ another one for you :-)
<beuno> flohack, anything needed for Launchpad to work is in the tree
<flohack> beuno: I'm thinking about running the build daemon only, that's why I'm asking. Do you know if buildd from debian is used? Can the build daemon used by launchpad be run without launchpad itself?
<beuno> I don't
<flohack> beuno: Thanks!
<bigjools> flohack: it's part of the Launchpad code, it's basically a heavily modified sbuild
<matsubara> flohack, wgrant documented the process of setting up soyuz locally: http://williamgrant.id.au/f/1/2009/soyuzness.html
<lvh> hello
<jcastro> anyone know how to register a meeting?
<jcastro> I can't seem to find(!) where it would be
<rockstar> jcastro, a meeting?  You mean a sprint?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> a sprint, I need to make one for UDS.
<intellectronica> jcastro: https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints
<jcastro> right, but I don't see where I can create a sprint
<intellectronica> jcastro: https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints/+new
<intellectronica> looks like the link is gone with the redesign?...
<intellectronica> sinzui: any ideas? ^^^
<sinzui> jcastro: I do know how to register a sprint...and I am adding it to the series and milestones pages right now
<jcastro> I just created it
<jcastro> now that I know the URL
<intellectronica> sinzui: would it not make sense to have an action link to the add form in /sprints ?
<sinzui> intellectronica: I am reporting that bug right now
<intellectronica> sinzui: cool, thanks
<jcastro> ditto an edit button
<jcastro> it seems to be missing after I create the sprint
<sinzui> intellectronica: I think the intent was that it should be done form a project/series/milestone, but that does not make sense since meetings can be broader than a project.
<fkm> Is someone else having problems too with the replacement networkmanager for the plasma widget? I'm getting segmentation faults since the last update from the PPA Backport
<beuno> flohack, this is probably not the place to ask
<fkm> Backtrace: http://pastebin.com/d6859b27 (Couldn't find the dbg-package for /usr/lib/kde4/solid_networkmanager07.so)
<fkm> Maybe this helps someone. Maybe not :-)
<fkm> Sure is that I'm going to sleep now ;-)
<fkm> Good night!
<leonardr> tormod, i suggest asking intellectronica all your launchpad bug-related questions
<intellectronica> leonardr, tormod: i can has context?
<leonardr> intellectronica, tormod is wondering how to modify the content-type of a bug attachment using the web service
<gmb> losa ping: anyone available to help me out with some staging QA?
<leonardr> i showed him the code to do this, but it's possible the code won't actually work because of a fix to bug 271051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271051 in malone "Do not allow changing of content of attachments" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271051
<leonardr> he was wondering how it works in the web interface
<Chex> gmb: hello
<Chex> gmb: I can help you with that
<gmb> Chex:  Cool.  So, pretty much as before, can you start by running the following in `make harness` on staging please: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/263394/plain/
<intellectronica> leonardr, tormod: on the bug page you have a list of attachments (on the right hand side). for each attachment you can edit there's an edit link which takes you to a form where you can change the mime type
<tormod> yes I know, but how can I do this with launchpadlib?
<tormod> seeing that leonardr's example does not work, how can it be done? if the web interface can, there must be a way, right?
<leonardr> tormod: i think it likely that the feature has been disabled in the web service because of the security concerns thekorn raised
<leonardr> tormod: what happens when you try to run my code?
<tormod> leonardr, haven't tried, I meant "seeing from your discussion that"
<leonardr> tormod: i'm not sure it won't work. all i know is that bug 271051 was closed 'fixed'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271051 in malone "Do not allow changing of content of attachments" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271051
<leonardr> if it was closed, then maybe no one thought about what it meant to have the same feature available on the website
<tormod> on the web site you can only delete attachments, new ones will be in a new comment. but content-type can be changed freely.
<leonardr> ok, it sounds like the website is reaching directly into the librarian and modifying the content type
<leonardr> whereas the design of the webservice doesn't allow that
<tormod> ok, just to show the others your example: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/263382/
<lifeless> kfogel: doing that wishlist was -hard-
<kfogel> lifeless: your "three wishes"?
<thekorn> leonardr, ok, your example raises an 405 HTTPError, so it's all good :)
<lifeless> kfogel: yeah. Required though.
<lifeless> thought.
<kfogel> lifeless: you know what's really going to be hard?  What I have to do tonight, which is count and summarize that thread :-).
<lifeless> nah thats easy.
<lifeless> throw it all away.
<lifeless> write down *your* three wishes.
<tormod> leonardr, so in the end we can not change the mime type with launchpadlib?
<sinzui> kfogel: I think that bug is invalid for Ubuntu.
<kfogel> sinzui: accident
<kfogel> sinzui: no idea how it got in ubuntu, I didn't mean for it to
<kfogel> sinzui: also no idea how to change it now, UI not obvious about that -- still looking
<sinzui> kfogel: you cannot
<kfogel> sinzui: AAAAARgh :-)
<sinzui> kfogel: choose (+) Also affect project
<kfogel> sinzui: is this on purpose??
<sinzui> then mark the bug invalid for ubuntu
<sinzui> kfogel: I do not think so
<kfogel> sinzui: I am pretty sure I entered "launchpad" into the project field when filing.  Wasn't recording, so no way to find out what happened, but because my mouse is having problems right now, I'm paying special attention to what happens on the screen.
<sinzui> kfogel: but you clearly did not file that bug  while in the launchpad project, because it wont switch the project once the context is set
<kfogel> sinzui: "while in the launchpad project" ?  I just went to bugs.launchpad.net and clicked on "report a bug"
<sinzui> kfogel: I think you are mistaken.
<sinzui> kfogel: The form does not prompt for a target
<sinzui> kfogel: I think you were at the bugs site: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ ... and I think it is insane to offer a link to file a bug from that page
<kfogel> sinzui: sure it does
<sinzui> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<kfogel> sinzui: I'm looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug right now
<sinzui> kfogel: ^ that is launchpad.net, not launchpad the project
<sinzui> kfogel: The page even says "launchpad.net"
<kfogel> sinzui: I typed "launchpad" into the box next to Project.  I distinctly remember clicking on the radio button next to project too, but with my mouse problems, I could have accidentally reset it back to ubuntu
<kfogel> sinzui: I do not understand what you're saying.
<kfogel> sinzui: go look at the URL I pointed to, do you see what I see?
<kfogel> the "Where did you find the bug?" part of the page is what I'm looking at
<sinzui> Did you check the (*) Project
<kfogel> sinzui: see what I wrote above
<kfogel> sinzui: so the only explanation I can think of is that after I hit the radio button next to Project, I brushed the mouse pointer back over Distribution and clicked that, and then submitted with "launchpad" text in the Project text field but with the Distribution radio button checked.  That ought to be an error, but apparently it is not.
<sinzui> I think workflow should get you to the project before filing a bug.
<sinzui> kfogel: This form is limited too. The forms in the project allow you to specify more details.
<kfogel> sinzui: virtually every bug I've filed in Launchpad was done the way I described above.  I'm not sure what "workflow" would be otherwise -- go to launchpad project home page and then click "Report a bug" ?  That might work.
<sinzui> kfogel: yes, that is how most people do it. The first search the project for bugs before reporting one
<kfogel> sinzui: I depend on the dup-finding code.
<intellectronica> kfogel, sinzui: there's been lots of talk of getting rid of the top-leve +filebug and only keeping the route through the project/distro/package. if you ask me that's the best solution
<intellectronica> the top-level route is an open invitation for wrongly targeted bugs
<sinzui> kfogel: I think you are victim of a flawed workflow. I see a lot of bugs reported in the registry, blueprints and answers, and I think most came from that form.
<kfogel> sinzui: and now, when I updated the project description to note that the Ubuntu target was a mistake, it's hanging on the submit.  So to recap: we found a bug in the UI for merging accounts; when I went to file the bug on that, we found another bug in the bug-filing UI; and when I went to take care of that, we found another bug in the bug mis-filing-correction UI.  It wonder if this kind of recursion ever ends?
<sinzui> intellectronica: yes, I think we are accommodating Ubuntu in this case and we should just offer a fast way to Ubuntu
<sinzui> kfogel: don't file another bug
<intellectronica> sinzui: au contraire. for ubuntu we're going to remove _all_ routes to filing bugs from the web interface
<sinzui> we just need to add the other launchpad target
<kfogel> sinzui: What I would like to know is, how many bugs misfiled in Ubuntu had text in the "project" name field?  Because that means a mistake 100% of the time.
<kfogel> intellectronica: ^^
<sinzui> intellectronica: bug via desktop?
<geser> leonardr: Hi, as I missed your UDW session, can I ask you a question about the LP API framework? I've tried to use python-launchpadlib in a multi-threaded script to speed up the fetching of many objects (at least that's the idea) but failed as python-httplib2 isn't thread-safe. Do you know if there is something in development to fix this (or a workaround to make python-launchpadlib usable in a
<geser> multi-threaded script)?
<intellectronica> sinzui: yes, it seems that's the only way ubuntu can get high quality bugs
<intellectronica> kfogel: i'm not sure i understand what the bug is. is it that entering text into the textbox doesn't do what you expect, or just that the choice between distribution and product bugs makes this path error prone?
<kfogel> intellectronica: I entered text into the project name textbox, and clicked the project radio button (thus taking radio focus off Distribution).  But then, we theorize, I clicked back on Distribution, although of course leaving my text in the project name box.  This should have resulted in an error: if the Distribution button is clicked, but there's text in that other box, then the user is clearly not doing what they intended to.
<intellectronica> kfogel: i don't remember the exact numbers, b.t.w, but last time i looked not many people were using the top-leve route
<kfogel> intellectronica: instead, my bug got submitted against ubuntu -- IOW, the project name text was simply ignored.
<intellectronica> kfogel: i think that's how most comparable user interfaces work, but that probably means that this type of user interface (a hybrid of radio and text) is not so good and we should avoid using it
<intellectronica> kfogel: so i think that rather than change the behaviour (in a way that is, at least imo, not obviously better) we should get rid of that form or at least re-design it in a way that makes more sense
<kfogel> intellectronica: well, this is not a case where what the majority does should be followed, because it's not a habituation or familiarity question.  Even if every other site in the world behaved the same way, we'd still be making an improvement if Launchpad fixed this.
<kfogel> intellectronica: if we get rid of the form, then no issue, obviously.  If we keep it, it will be strictly better if it protects against this kind of mistake.
<intellectronica> kfogel: if it's up to me then this form is gone. if it means that getting to the correct +filebug is painful, we're better off at improving that
<kfogel> intellectronica: +1
<WiserEarth> hey guys -
<WiserEarth> is there a place to send in a suggestion?
<WiserEarth> one of our translators wants to send in their suggestion to offer better pagination links on the translation pages, but isn't sure where to post his suggestion
<mwhudson> WiserEarth: a bug report on bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta probably
<WiserEarth> think they'll mind having suggestions mixed in with bug reports?
<WiserEarth> mwhudson, thanks for the answer :)
<leonardr> geser: i don't know of anything. you'd have to use a thread-safe http client instead of httplib2
<geser> do you know if any exists for python?
<lifeless> urllib
<lifeless>  / httplib
<lifeless>  or twisted's httpClient
<lifeless> or pycurl
<exarkun> Twisted's isn't threadsafe, but it can do concurrent requests in one thread. :)
<lifeless> httplib2 is the only one I've heard of that isn't threadsafe
<lifeless> exarkun: callFromThread :P :>
<lifeless> exarkun: did you get your merge issue sorted?
<exarkun> urllib is actually only sort of mostly thread safe
<exarkun> lifeless: I cherry picked everything I needed
<lifeless> exarkun: ok cool.
<lifeless> exarkun: are you guys considering migrating ?
<exarkun> It'll be a while yet.
<exarkun> I think everyone mostly agrees that we'll switch to bzr eventually.
<lifeless> awesome
<geser> thanks, I'll try to see how hard it will get to use a thread-safe http lib within python-launchpadlib
<lifeless> oh also
<lifeless> it may be obvious
<lifeless> but bzrlib.transport.get_transport(url)
<lifeless> is _love_
<lifeless> fast
<lifeless> threadsafe (per-object caches, shared only if you clone between them)
<lifeless> and lots of bug fixes to deal with odd servers and so on
<mkanat> gmb: Okay, it's fixed.
<gmb> mkanat: Awesome, thanks. I'm about to hit the sack but I'll check it out first thing in the morning
<mkanat> gmb: Okay. The sooner the better.
<gmb> mkanat: Actually, give me a second, I'll run the very quick version of the QA...
<mkanat> gmb: Awesome.
<gmb> mkanat: Looks good! Can you make sure that this fix is rolled out to the test instance as well for the purposes of our QA?
<mkanat> gmb: It's on there.
<gmb> Awesome.
<gmb> mkanat: In that case I'll catch some sleep. Thanks for your help :)
<mkanat> gmb: Welcome!
#launchpad 2009-09-02
<dvryaboy> Hi, I have a total newbie question.  I'm trying to mirror an apache svn repository on launchpad, so that I can get updates from the main project while tinkering with my proposed features. You can see the branch here: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/vlis-pig-cbo/trunk
<dvryaboy> for some reason the import fails with "could not connect to server", although I am able to get to the server fine, and use svn to check out. Help?
<Box> Hey everyone -- I'm trying to build a PPA for multiple series, which I thought was accomplised by changing the series in the changelog and appending ~intrepid (or whatever) to the version number. But launchpad is rejecting my upload with the message: Version older than that in the archive. 1.0.250~hardy1 <= 1.0.250~jaunty1. Any ideas?
<wgrant> Box: Did you change the release name in the changelog?
<wgrant> Doesn't look like it.
<Box> dag, you're right; I guess I messed that up somehow
<Box> thanks much!
<laceration> hello, I am here seeking help w/ PPA
<laceration> How come I dput-ed my package from a amd64 and the package is listed i386?
<laceration> The package is architecture independent anyways.
<ojwb> the PPA system rebuilds from the source package, so it has probably just arbitrarily chosen to rebuild your package on i386
<ojwb> laceration: ^
<laceration> So i386 is meaningless?
<ojwb> well, it needs to get rebuilt somewhere
<micahg> laceration: architecture independent are all i386
<micahg> but they still show up in the amd64 list
<laceration> Thank you for answering,  where is the amd64 list?  There isn't anything like that on my PPA page -- I guess I could look at another PPA.
<micahg> in the packages file
<micahg> where's your ppa?
<laceration> I looked at another PPA, It looks like the arch only shows up when there were build failures.
<laceration> So if I build it correctly  the issue would be moot.
<micahg> laceration: you generally don't have to worry
<micahg> Here look at my ppa, phpmyadmin package: https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/ppa/
<micahg> it still shows up on the amd64 packages list: http://ppa.launchpad.net/micahg/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<micahg> lp just uses i386 instead of noarch
<laceration> ﻿phpmyadmin--I have appreciated using that for  long time!  I am unclear on the meaning of "build".  Since my package is bash scripts was the build failure in that it got treated as a C program or was it in building the package?
<micahg> idk, where's the build log?
<laceration> https://launchpad.net/~manzanitalaceration/+archive/ppa/+builds
<micahg> cp: cannot stat `./ostv': No such file or directory dh_install: command returned error code 256
<micahg> check your rules file
<micahg> there are ways to clean up the debian directory for non c programs
 * micahg is not an expert on packaging
<laceration> I have a lot of trial and error going on there.
<micahg> ping wgrant
<micahg> ping kfogel
<kfogel> micahg: hey
<micahg> hi
<kfogel> micahg: back in ny now, how are you?
<micahg> I'm good
<micahg> having a problem with a PPA
<micahg> others can get the proper file but I can't
<kfogel> micahg: oooh.  I am not the most knowledgeable person about PPAs, but I can try.  What's the problem?
<micahg> I can see the updates packages file
<kfogel> micahg: (URL?)
<micahg> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gm-dev-launchpad/ppa/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<micahg> but my system keeps pullling down the older version
<micahg> I figured it out
<micahg> the .bz2 file is old
<micahg> anyone know about this
<micahg> kfogel: have yyou compiled the list of feature requests for LP 4.0 yet?
<jml> kfogel, hello
<kfogel> micahg, jml: was on phone, sorry
<kfogel> micahg: looking at the problem
<kfogel> jml: hey, morning!
<kfogel> micahg: oh, you figured it out, good
<wgrant> micahg: Do you still have a problem?
<micahg> wgrant: nope, thanks
<wgrant> micahg: Great.
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> is the script available somewhere which marks the bugs as fix released according to the (LP: #xxxxxxx) entries in debian/changelog ?
<intellectronica> c_korn: yes, it's part of launchpad itself
<geser> has somebody else a layout problem with the portlet in the LP 3.0 style on a widescreen monitor (1920x1200) or is it just me?
<wgrant> geser: One of the main content portlets ends up beside the main heading?
<geser> e.g. on https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution I see the portlet on the right side below the main content
<wgrant> Ah, indeed.
<wgrant> That's really odd.
<geser> see also my screenshots in bug #419337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419337 in launchpad-registry "The portlet on the project page gets misplaced on a wide browser window" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419337
<geser> it doesn't happen always, just when my browser is wider than a certain value (> 1635 px) e.g. when maximized
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I add bug tracker URL to a bug in launchpad?
<bigjools> AnAnt: click on one of the "Also affects ..." links
<intellectronica> AnAnt: if you just want to create a new watch, you can simply paste the url of remote bug in a comment. if you want that watch to track the status of the bug in launchpad, you can use the 'also affects' action
<AnAnt> also affects distro ?
<intellectronica> AnAnt: also affects project, in this case
<AnAnt> intellectronica: well, I should add a project that's in LP
<geser> depends on what you want link (a Debian bug -> also affects distro; a upstream bug tracker -> also affects project)
<AnAnt> geser: but the upstream bug tracker is on sourceforge
<AnAnt_> but the upstream bug tracker is on sourceforge
<yannf> hello
<yannf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/openlibrary/+bug/423109 how do I change a new bug I created to wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423109 in openlibrary "New search options" [Undecided,New]
<noodles775> yannf: click on the edit icon next to the current value in the Importance column (at the top of the bug).
<noodles775> (or the value itself for that matter).
<intellectronica> noodles775, yannf: actually, that depends on the project. some use the wishlist importance value (which only project drivers can set) but others (like launchpad itself, for example) just tag the bug with something like "feature"
<yannf> noodles775, I can't do that, which is quite strange, because I can change the status, but not the importance
<noodles775> yannf: as per intellectronica above, I guess you're not a project driver?
<wgrant> The project bug supervisor actually, not the driver.
<intellectronica> wgrant: well, the bug supervisor or owner if a supervisor isn't set. thanks for the correction
<wgrant> intellectronica: Mmm, yes, true.
<wgrant> A bit complicated.
<intellectronica> yannf: so, i think your best bet is to try and get in touch with the people running the project and find out from them how they usually handle feature requests
<yannf> noodles775, effectively, no
<wgrant> intellectronica: Rather, I think Launchpad needs to work out a way of using status and importance properly. Since not even LP uses them consistently.
<yannf> intellectronica, ok, thanks, OL people are anly active on PST it seems
<intellectronica> wgrant: huh? we use them consistently. we don't use the confirmed status and the wishlist importance. if it were up to me they can be removed completely, but there are some projects that do use them
<wgrant> intellectronica: Well, some projects use them very differently (eg. Ubuntu), and Launchpad's various projects differ wrt. importance.
<intellectronica> wgrant: yes. it's hard to do something that works well for so many projects. consider that LP is still _much_ better than other services which allow you to customize the values on a per-project basis and by this make any cross-project collaboration very hard. but i agree we should try to make this part even cleaner
<shakaran> I need some help with my ppa. I have this ppa https://launchpad.net/~shakaran/+archive/ppa and I upload a package, but it dont show anything!
<shakaran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263756/
<geser> dput the _source.changes file
<shakaran> I sign the deb files with my OpenGPG key that also appear on launchpad
<shakaran> I dont undertand you geser, what you mean?
<geser> you try to upload the binary build and not the source package alone
<shakaran> how to do it? binay build is a .deb file?
<shakaran> *binary
<geser> yes
<shakaran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263761/
<geser> when you  do a "debuild -S -sa" you only build the source package and get a ..._source.changes file for your package which you can dput then
<geser> that's exactly what won't work as the PPA excepts that you upload only the source package
<shakaran> then I do "debuild -S -sa" now?
<geser> yes
<geser> that will build only the source package
<shakaran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263764/
<shakaran> yes or no?
<geser> yes
<geser> that's a packaging error but trying to fix it now would probably take to much time
<shakaran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263766/ umn, dont sign...:(
<geser> so your name in debian/changelog and on your key don't match so debsign can't figure it out itself
<geser> debsign -k"your keyid here" ../tivion_0.0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<shakaran> Successfully signed dsc and changes files. Now I do debuild again?
<geser> no
<geser> just dput this file (tivion_0.0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes) to your PPA
<geser> debuild tries to sign your package after building it but it failed, but we did it afterwards with the debsign (debuild calls also debsign)
<shakaran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/263774/
<geser> hmm, didn't you signed this file a minute ago?
<shakaran> weird things: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263780/
<shakaran> I sign and dput again
<geser> looks good, now wait on the mail telling you if the upload got accepted or rejected for some reason
<shakaran> How much time for get the email?
<geser> it may take some minutes
<geser> don't remember how often per hour the uploads are processed
<shakaran> ok, thanks for your help ;)
<deryck> barry, ping.
<barry> deryck: pong
<shakaran> hi again, my pakage has been rejected by a mistake with path. My ppa is:
<shakaran> https://launchpad.net/~shakaran/+archive/ppa
<shakaran> What I have change on dput.cf for incoming?
<shakaran> I currenly have incoming = ~shakaran/tivion/ubuntu/
<shakaran> Maybe incoming = ~shakaran/ppa
<shakaran> wih ~?
<bigjools> shakaran: ~shakaran/ppa/ubuntu
<shakaran> thanks, I will try the upload again
<shakaran> umn, I cant upload again, says: Already uploaded to my-ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<bigjools> use dput -f
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<shakaran> $ dput -f
<shakaran> No package or host named.
<geser> shakaran: dput -f ... (... = your usual options)
<shakaran> ok, I see, rigth now I search in manpage ;)
<shakaran> Successfully uploaded packages. Then I need wait again to accepted/rejected?
<geser> yes
<shakaran> thanks
<geser> sinzui: re bug 419337: I still wonder why you can't reproduce it while I see it in two different browsers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419337 in launchpad-registry "The portlet on the project page gets misplaced on a wide browser window" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419337
<shakaran> another question (maybe is better on ubuntu-motu), but how to fix this:
<shakaran> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<sinzui> geser: It is puzzling. No one else has reported the issue either.
<sinzui> geser: your CSS recommendation is correct. The rule should have always been there
<geser> it was more try and error than I understood the complete LP CSS layout
<sinzui> geser: This rule uses percentages:
<sinzui> .yui-t4 .yui-b {
<sinzui>     width: 21%;
<sinzui>     }
<sinzui> but this one used ems. I think they need to use the same unit.
<sinzui> #maincontent {
<sinzui>     margin-right: -25em;
<sinzui>     }
<geser> there is also a overridden margin-right: -200px for #maincontent from style-slimmer.css
<geser> and also overridden margin-right: -25em fro .yui-main from grids.css
<geser> sinzui: does every LP page has a portlet on the right side?
<sinzui> geser: no, only pages indexes and collections to show actions, events, and subscribers
<geser> sinzui: I've played a little bit with the CSS in firebug and an other option to fix the problem I see is to not overlap the portlet the maincontent div but make the maincontent div take around 77% width and let the remaining space for the portlet
<sinzui> geser: yes, I was considering that. The design mandates that I use % in this case
<geser> that way I don't need those negative margin-right
<sinzui> geser: We intend to remove all the # instructions from the file in a few weeks
<geser> I've read it in the CSS file
<sinzui> geser: So I need a hack to keep the pages sane until then. I think This rule may be at fault:
<sinzui> .yui-t4 .yui-main .yui-b {
<sinzui>     width: auto;
<sinzui>     margin-right: 24%;
<sinzui>     }
<sinzui> ^ width should be 77% I think
<geser> I hope this displacement of the portlet won't come back then
<geser> yes, width to 77% (to let a little space between the main content and the portlet) and margin-right: 0 (or remove it at all)
<sinzui> geser: the problem is in style.css, the old CSS, We will remove all the id selectors to make resolve this issue.
<geser> does it makes currently sense to file bugs when I see displaced content or should I wait till the old CSS is gone?
<ronny> hi
<ronny> what page is for configuring remote bugrackers again?
<ronny> nm, just stumbled over it
<sinzui> geser: I think it is better to report bugs as the pages change. Each developer is depending on the style and code to be correct and consistent.
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> I have a question about liblaunchpad (the python lib). launchpad.bugs[1] works but launchpad.bugs[2] gives a key error.
<gmb> c_korn: That's because bug 2 doesn't exist. It got deleted (don't know why).
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<gmb> See :)
<c_korn> oh, how embarrassing :)
<shakaran> I trying to push a branch, but it shows: $ bzr push lp:~shakaran/tivion/tivion --use-existing-dir
<shakaran> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/shakaran/sandbox/".
<shakaran> some help? I cannot push in my bzr branch
<shakaran> I need somethin more? I do this: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch#pushing-without-registering but it dont working
<matsubara> shakaran, you need to `bzr push` inside the branch you're trying to push
<shakaran> I just read that I need initialize a new bzr branch on my machine before with `bzr init`
<shakaran> the launchpad link dont say anything of these (but it is obvious)
<shakaran> well, now the sign hell again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/263896/
<soren> shakaran: That's an authentication problem. Do you have your SSH private key on that machine?
<shakaran> umn, I put the public key...uff this hell of ssh keys
<shakaran> IdentityFile ~/.ssh/your_launchpad_key  this is for private key dont?
<soren> shakaran: IdentityFile specifies the private key, yes.
<shakaran> usually is called id_rsa?
<shakaran> I have this file, is right?
<soren> Usually, it's id_rsa (or id_dsa), yes.
<soren> I have no way to tell if your id_rsa is the correct one.
<junior1> Could someone look at this log and tell me why I am getting this error??
<AlexC_> g'morning
<AlexC_> where can I go to poke people in the right direction of how to polish up an interface? Recent interface changes are .... I'll leave it at that. You're eye gets taken everywhere due to the mismatch of boldness, fontsize, inconsistent padding, misaligned elements etc. I'd like to make someone aware of them that can fix them
<junior1> sorry got disconnected
<shakaran> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<shakaran>     IdentityFile ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<shakaran>     User shakaran
<shakaran> This dont work
<AlexC_> 'dont work' is incredibly meaingless
<soren> shakaran: As I said: I have no way to tell if your id_rsa is the correct one.
<soren> shakaran: I suspect it isn't, since it's not working. Is your machine called otorion?
<shakaran> yeah
<shakaran> I need create again the dawn ssh key? (It is my second time today)
<shakaran> *damn
<junior1> This is a excerpt from the session log (the last 10 MiB):
<junior1> Checking session consistency (brasero_burn_check_session_consistency burn.c:1905)
<junior1> BraseroBurnURI called brasero_job_get_action
<junior1> BraseroBurnURI called brasero_job_get_action
<junior1> BraseroBurnURI called brasero_job_set_output_size_for_current_track
<shakaran> soren: then? I create a new ssh key, upload again to launchpad and then push?
<soren> shakaran: It's hardly surprising that if you overwrite your ssh key that you will no longer be able to connect to systems that have your old key on it.
<shakaran> yeah, I write a lot of commands today on terminal, maybe someone change something?
<shakaran> the launchpad tutorials can be translated?
<AlexC_> how long does it take for the 'automatic' importing of translations take through Launchpad? Really is getting quite stupid the delays
<AlexC_> 12 hours later, they've been accepted and only 1 has been imported. Is this really a common trend (the slowness)?
<mtaylor> so, there doesn't seem to be any way to closing a bug while referring to a new bug that superseeds it?
<mtaylor> or supercedes even
 * mtaylor smacks self in the face
<mtaylor> nevermind
<c_korn> hello
<c_korn> I am trying this code using liblaunchpad for python: http://pastebin.com/d5e6f2975
<c_korn> there is no error but the tag is not added to the bug report
<AlexC_> Ursinha: morning, hope you don't mind me poking - just wondered if you could help with a translation question
<Ursinha> AlexC_, hi :) how may I help you?
<AlexC_> Ursinha: hey, just translations take forever to import for me, pretty much always. I upload them, granted there is a lot, but it is never automatic or quick like it says. I uploaded them at 08:00-09:00, tis now 18:00. I don't expect it to be instant, but this does kinda take the piss
<AlexC_> they are set as 'Approved' for ages now, and only 1 is imported
<AlexC_> ah, about 12 are now actually. So something is working, very slowly
<Ursinha> AlexC_, hmm, let's see
<Ursinha> danilos, do you know what's happening here ^?
<danilos> Ursinha, AlexC_: we are having some import slowness since yesterday at 18UTC, I don't know the cause yet; I've emailed launchpad-users and ubuntu-translators
<AlexC_> danilos: ok, just my luck then :P
<AlexC_> thanks, at least I know what is going on
<danilos> AlexC_: unfortunately, no luck for anybody else either
<danilos> AlexC_: if you do, please let me know since I am still trying to figure it out
<AlexC_> yeah, just there is always something that slows me down with translations, yet to have a clear run
<AlexC_> danilos: =) good luck hunting it down
<matsubara-lunch> c_korn, that's due to bug 254901. there's a workaround in the bug report, IIRC
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254901 in launchpadlib "appending tags to bug.tags is not supported properly on lp_save()" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254901
<c_korn> matsubara-lunch: thanks for the info.
<c_korn> the workarounf works quite well
<c_korn> *workaround
<shakaran> soren:  I finally get that it worked! Thanks
<soren> shakaran: sure
<leonardr> barry, i have a python question
<leonardr> i've got a function make_my_class() in lazr.restful.utils, which returns a class object
<leonardr> in lazr/restful/bar.py i call make_my_class() and assign it to MyClass
<leonardr> the problem i'm having is that MyClass is really defined in lazr.restful.utils, not lazr.restful.bar
<leonardr> is there any way to get the class to be created in the correct module?
<barry> leonardr: is the problem that it's repr doesn't show the right location?  what's the problem with the way it's created?
<leonardr> barry: the problem is that i then run grok on lazr.restful.bar, and it doesn't pick up MyClass because MyClass is 'really' defined in lazr.restful.utils
<leonardr> barry: now that i know what the problem is, i'm probably going to try a totally different technique, but i'd still like to hear if you know of a solution
<barry> leonardr: that's probably caused by some introspection that grok is doing.  i MyClass.__module__ is writable, so you should be able to pass that into the dict when you create it, or fiddle it afterward.  remember though that __module__ is a string
<barry> you might also want to insert the class in the module's namespace if necessary
<leonardr> barry: what's the best way to find the 'current' module?
<barry> it's all wonky, but it could work :)
<barry> leonardr: sys.modules[__name__]
<leonardr> ok
<leonardr> i think it'll be easier to just define the class itself using grok
<barry> nod
<mzz> leonardr: most likely you need to set __module__ to the name of the module it should be documented under
<mzz> leonardr: I ran into something very similar, lemme pastebin my fugly hack
<mzz> leonardr: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/137669/
<mzz> so barry's first suggestion, not the second
<leonardr> mzz, tx
<mzz> oh wait, this isn't #python
<mzz> oh well, answer still applies
<LordMetroid> Like in Bug-zilla, I am seeing request for how to reproduce a bug a lot, maybe you should add another field besides the description for how to reproduce the bug
<Ursinha> LordMetroid, in general we add this information in the bug description
<maxb> This is the sort of thing that can go in the description. The description is editable, so it does not have to be added by the initial creator
<Ursinha> LordMetroid, for instance this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+bug/403839
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403839 in launchpad-code ""Link to a bug report" feature returns a launchpad.dev URL" [High,In progress]
<LordMetroid> Ursinha, yes but it is not explicitly encouraged and hence people does it only now and then
<Ursinha> LordMetroid, not because at least in my opinion this is a per-project choice
<LordMetroid> ok, I see
<Ursinha> in Ubuntu bugs guide, they propose a template when filing a bug
<Ursinha> for instance
<kiko> em
<kiko> WTF
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/api/beta/nunitv2/+bug/120977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120977 in launchpad-cscvs "cscvs breaks when a cvs merge creates a file" [High,Fix committed]
<kiko> this OOPSes?
<mkanat> gmb: Okay, the gnome-working installation should be operational now.
<mkanat> gmb: Let me know if there's still a problem.
<gmb> mkanat: Awesome, thanks!
<gmb> mkanat: I'm still seeing the "unclosed token" error on gnome-working.
<mkanat> gmb: Mmm, are you seeing it on bgo?
<gmb> mkanat: I don't think so. I'm just looking over the errors from the latest run now.
<mkanat> gmb: Okay. gnome-working is in an inconsistent state.
<mkanat> gmb: So I wouldn't worry too much about how it behaves with Unicode data.
<gmb> mkanat: Okay. I'll try with a different bug :)
<mkanat> gmb: Okay. :-)
<gmb> mkanat: Yep, different bug works fine :).
<mkanat> gmb: Great. :-)
<ledbettj> Hi all, anyone know why I might be seeing a launchpad OOPS when trying to add one (specific) email address to my account, but no issues at all adding other email addresses?
<spm> ledbettj: oops number?
<ledbettj> spm: OOPS-1341F2700 from https://launchpad.net/~<username>/+editemails
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1341F2700
 * Ursinha waits for the oops to be synced
<spm> Ursinha: it's tehre now
<Ursinha> ledbettj, I'm investigating
<ledbettj> great, thanks :)
<mwhudson> i _guess_ that email is already associated with an Account but not a Person?
<Ursinha> mwhudson, where those differ?
<wgrant> Argh, not that issue again...
<wgrant> The solution to that is login.launchpad.net, isn't it?
<mwhudson> Ursinha: hm?  i mean, the email was used with shipit or something, not lp itself
<mwhudson> Ursinha: very much a guess though!
<Ursinha> mwhudson, hmm
<wgrant> Is it EmailAddressAlreadyTaken?
<mwhudson> wgrant: no
<mwhudson> wgrant: looks like EmailAddress.owner being unexpectedly None
<wgrant> mwhudson: That certainly sounds like it's an SSO account, so login.launchpad.net should solve it.
<mwhudson> wgrant: please explain to ledbettj exactly what that means :)
<Ursinha> mwhudson, what you said makes sense, seeing the code..
<wgrant> ledbettj: What if you try to do it at https://login.launchpad.net/+edit-emails
<ledbettj> @wgrant: I'll give that a shot
<ledbettj> hrm.
<ledbettj> 'The email address is registered to another user.'
<wgrant> ledbettj: Sounds like you have two accounts, which you need to merge.
<ledbettj> @wgrant: that's strange, apparently I do have two accounts. Just did a password reset on it.
<ledbettj> thanks for the help!
<Ursinha> I've filed a bug for it, just in case
<wgrant> Where was the crash? Where it tries to urllib.quote the name?
<mwhudson> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> That's a difficult bug to fix.
<ledbettj> @wgrant, et al: excellent, my accounts have been merged. thanks again.
<wgrant> ledbettj: Great.
<rickspencer3> hiyas
#launchpad 2009-09-03
<cody-somerville> launchpad seems to be experiencing difficulty :/
<jkakar> Dear Launchpad, please read my mind and only send me mail I care about.
<exarkun> co-signed exarkun
<exarkun> also, would it to really hard to bundle up file-attached messages like normal comments are bundled up?
<jml> exarkun, I don't know. My guess is "no, it wouldn't be really hard"
<wgrant> How are normal comments bundled up?
<jml> jkakar, our initial mind-reading trials were a disaster.
<jml> wgrant, I don't know. :)
<wgrant> I mean, what effect does it achieve?
<jml> I believe there's some logic in some of the event handlers for bugs.
<wgrant> In particular, what effect does it give that attachments do not have?
<mkanat> gmb: Everything going OK now?
<EagleScreen> is launchpad down right now?
<spm> nope
<spm> EagleScreen: can you be more specific - what url are you having issues with?
<EagleScreen> i try to file a bug report against Ubuntu
<EagleScreen> this URL https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<EagleScreen> i type the bug description and i go ahead and i obtain this.. wait
<EagleScreen> this http://imagebin.ca/view/eoTq7Zfb.html
<spm> EagleScreen: try using edge as a "might work better" https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<EagleScreen> just the same error
<spm> dare I ask what bug description?
<spiv> EagleScreen: those timeouts are usually caused by the search for duplicates; if you enter a shorter summary into that form it may avoid the timeout.
<spiv> EagleScreen: you can then put the full summary in again on the next screen.
<glen> do branches expire? i'm sure i had drizzle branch here https://code.launchpad.net/~glen666
<beuno-on-vacatio> glen, they don't
<mwhudson> glen: no, but they hide from listings when they're merged
<glen> ah. thanks
<Laibsch> why does the PPA try to build for lpia architecture when the control file looks like http://paste.debian.net/45594/ ?
<bigjools> Laibsch: "all" will build for all the arches that PPAs support
<Laibsch> IMHO that's a bug, then
<Laibsch> It should build for all arches for "any"
<Laibsch> all is arch-independent
<Laibsch> bigjools: Are you sure about what you said?  Or is it more of a hunch?
<bigjools> then set it to "any"!
<Laibsch> bigjools: Do you even know the difference between any and all?
<bigjools> any is arch-indep
<bigjools> all means all
<Laibsch> in the debian control file context
<Laibsch> hm, was it me who got it backwards, then?
<geser> bigjools-afk: are you sure? "any" is rebuild on every arch, "all" is arch-indep
<Laibsch> yeah, I just checked myself
<Laibsch> And bigjools-afk got it backwards
<Laibsch> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html#s-f-Architecture
<Laibsch> * all, which indicates an architecture-independent package.
<Laibsch> * any, which indicates a package available for building on any architecture.
<Laibsch> geser: could it be that LP is coded with bigjools-afk's understanding of any and all?  IOW, did I hit a bug or am I doing something wrong?
<geser> you could dig in the LP code to look it up
<Laibsch> I doubt that ;-)
<Laibsch> look <> understand
<james_w> Laibsch: and the build fails with "not for this arch"?
<p_masho> anyone can help a newbie with cvs imports ?
<Laibsch> Not sure what it failed with, I'd have to look it up
<Laibsch> james_w: Fact is that it failed.  And I made a new upload, stripping lpia from the arch lines in control to make sure it wasn't going to build for that arch.
<geser> can you link your PPA please?
 * Laibsch likes the PPA green rather than red, purely asthetics
<Laibsch> sorry, sure
<Laibsch> https://launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive
<Laibsch> openoffice package
<Laibsch> acroread may be the same
<Laibsch> yes, acroread builds for lpia which I think it shouldn't
<james_w> Laibsch: do you have permission to distribute acroread?
<james_w> openoffice .dsc has "Architecture: any"
<james_w> so why shouldn't it start the build?
<Laibsch> james_w: The way I read debian/copyright, the package is free to redistribute.  If it isn't, then the place I got it from is in violation, too :-P
<wgrant> It isn't.
<wgrant> It's not redistributable.
<Laibsch> OK, I'll check that and remove it if necessary
<wgrant> Unless it's very old.
<Laibsch> the technicalities remain.  acroread should not have built for lpia
<james_w> "+-	You may make and distribute unlimited copies of the Software, including
<james_w> +copies for commercial distribution, as long as each copy that you make and
<james_w> +distribute contains this Agreement, the Acrobat Reader installer, and the same
<james_w> +copyright and other proprietary notices pertaining to this Software that appear
<james_w> +in the Software."
<wgrant> Laibsch: Why not?
<james_w> so unless that is out of date it appears to be possible to redistribute the binaries
<wgrant> james_w: Where'd you find that?
<james_w> Laibsch: you seem to misunderstand how the system works
<mtaylor> yikes. +linkblueprint is now not very useful on edge
<james_w> wgrant: debian/copyright
<wgrant> james_w: Ha ha. We all know how up-to-date that often is...
<james_w> +ELECTRONIC END USER LICENSE AGREEMENT
<james_w> +FOR ADOBE ACROBAT READER
 * wgrant hunts.
<Laibsch> james_w: where's my misunderstanding.  If there is an "any"-line in openoffice, that's a different story, then.  But acroread does not contain such a thing.
<Laibsch> My understanding of the control file is, the PPA should not try to build it for lpia.
<james_w> it does
<james_w> you are wrong
<Laibsch> it does?
<Laibsch> contain an "any" line?
<Laibsch> grep tells me differently
<james_w> yes, the system could be improved, but it looks to me as though LP is doing exactly what it should
<wgrant> See bug #43780
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43780 in acroread "Acroread: Redistribution may not be allowed" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43780
<wgrant> That has some nice bits of the license.
<james_w> Laibsch: you are looking in the wrong place
<Laibsch> where's the right place
<Laibsch> ?
<james_w> Laibsch: look in the .dsc as I indicated earlier
<wgrant> So, Launchpad does not respect a subset of architectures if they are listed in the control file.
<Laibsch> james_w: your earlier comment was about OOo
<wgrant> It will respect 'all', but 'i386 amd64 foo64' is treated just like 'any'.
<james_w> it should not start the actual build
<Laibsch> james_w: that's not what I'm talking about
<james_w> but dispatching it is well within its rights
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> sbuild will say no.
<Laibsch> I'm confused now
<Laibsch> How do I prevent the PPA from building lpia, then?
<james_w> Laibsch: and you couldn't apply a mental sed of s/OOo/acroread/ and check that too?
<wgrant> You cannot stop it from trying.
<james_w> P-a-s applies to PPAs too?
<wgrant> The way it's stopped in the primary archive is Packages-architecture-specific.
<Laibsch> james_w: what's a mental sd?
<Laibsch> sed
<wgrant> But P-a-s explicitly doesn't apply to PPAs.
<wgrant> That's quite deliberate.
<james_w> Laibsch: I mean I told you why it was happening for OOo, it's not too much of stretch to see if the same explanation applies to acrororead
<Laibsch> james_w: Again: no "any" line in there, OK?
<Laibsch> It's nice pointing back to your earlier comment
<james_w> Laibsch: my eyes tell me different
<wgrant> Architecture: any
<james_w> "https://edge.launchpad.net/~r0lf/+archive/ppa/+files/acroread_9.1.3-0.2~rolf1.dsc -> Architecture: any"
<wgrant> Straight from the acroread dsc.
<Laibsch> james_w: then you're looking at the wrong thing
<james_w> ???
<Laibsch> check the pastebinit link if you don't believe me
<james_w> Laibsch: no, you are looking at the wrong thing
<wgrant> I believe the files that Launchpad has are the files that Launchpad has.
<wgrant> Not the pastebin.
<james_w> you have a too-simplistic view of how this works
<james_w> while your view is idealised, the real system doesn't work how you expect for various reasons
<geser> Laibsch: the .dsc file contains Arch: any while your debian/control only Arch: i386 amd for some packages
<geser> the build queue uses the .dsc file (if I'm correct)
<wgrant> geser: You are correct.
<Laibsch> james_w: I think an easier expression than "your view is idealised" or what not is just plain and simple "no matter what you do the PPA will build for all three arches"
<Laibsch> I think it would be nice if that changed
<james_w> I can't find a license agreement in either the .deb or .tar.bz2 on ftp.adobe.com, and the license stated in debian/copyright probably makes the .deb un-redistributable, as the bug wgrant pointed to indicates
<james_w> so I think you should not have it in your PPA
<wgrant> james_w: The binaries and the source, I suspect.
<james_w> wgrant: sorry?
<wgrant> james_w: You said just the .deb. I presume you mean the source package as well.
<james_w> Laibsch: I'm not sure what happens if you upload a .dsc with "Architecture: i386 amd64"
<james_w> but yes, I agree
<james_w> wgrant: ah, true
<Laibsch> james_w: well, I may be able to hand-tweak things and eventually get a result.  But this is just the dsc that debuild produced from the information in the debian dir.  It may be that debuild/dpkg-buildpackage is wrong to put "any".  Then again, it may not be.  I'm too lazy now to find out ;-)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | #launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<hexa-> hi
<hexa-> is there a way i can stop crawlers to index my name on launchpad?
<hexa-> that is really something i don't like to happen
<henninge_> henninge: don't use your real name
<henninge_> hexa-: ^
<henninge_> hexa-: it's just the name, though.
<hexa-> its just a privacy issue with me
<henninge_> hexa-: E-Mail addersses are not available to anonymous users which spiders are.
<hexa-> yeah well i blocked email adresses anyhow
<henninge_> hexa-: Do you consider your name to be private information?
<hexa-> yes, I do
<hexa-> it shows for example my affiliations
<henninge_> Your *real* name does?
<henninge_> Or which name are we talking about?
<hexa-> yes
<hexa-> realname
<henninge_> Bernd das Brot? ;-)
<hexa-> i changed my display name now, though, this should do the trick, thanks so far :)
<hexa-> no :P
<henninge_> what's the affiliation ?
<hexa-> well, someone beeing related to s.th.
<henninge_> hexa-: kein Problem ...
<henninge_> oh, your family reations
<hexa-> ;)
<hexa-> einfach verbindungen
<hexa-> jemand sucht meinen namen bei google und weiss wo ich rumhänge, was ich tue usw
<hexa-> das muss einfach nicht sein
<henninge_> Da gibt es nur eins: nicht den wirklichen Namen benutzen.
<hexa-> ja, habe ich jetzt getan :)
<henninge_> Don't be surprised, this is still an English language channel! ;-)
<henninge_> everybody!
<hexa-> :P
<hexa-> just took the opportunity :
<henninge_> np, this was meant for everybody else but I forgot the "everybody" in the sentence ...
* gary_poster changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gary_poster | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<jamone1313> I have a clean Ubuntu install, I've followed the guide exactly and in the "make run" stage I get "psycopg2.OperationalError: FATAL:  Ident authentication failed for user "launchpad_main""
<jamone1313> after that it quits, I've tried doing a "make clean.... make run" but same deal
<MTeck> jamone1313: #launchpad-dev
<rickspencer3> hi guys
<rickspencer3> I'm getting an error on one of my apps that uses python-launchpadlib
<rickspencer3> I'm betting that you all know what exactly is going on, but I can't find a reference to it :(
 * rickspencer3 is let down by Google
<gary_poster> rickspencer3: at least one of us might know exactly what is going on. :-) what's up.
<rickspencer3>   File "/home/rick/bug-zapper/python/LaunchpadUtils.py", line 22, in <module>
<rickspencer3>     from launchpadlib._utils.uri import URI
<rickspencer3> ImportError: No module named _utils.uri
<rickspencer3> looks like modules got changes around or something, and I'm not smart enough to figure it out :)
<gary_poster> rickspencer3: see lazr.uri
<gary_poster> rickspencer3: (getting link for you; it is packaged for karmic)
<rickspencer3> gary_poster, thanks
<rickspencer3> it looks like it's installed
<rickspencer3> i A python-lazr-restfulclient                                           - client for lazr.restful-based web services
<rickspencer3> i A python-lazr-uri                                                     - library for parsing, manipulating, and generating URIs
<gary_poster> rickspencer3: oh ok awesome.
<gary_poster> yeah that's the one
<gary_poster> lazr.uri.URI might work...
<rickspencer3> so this functionality was removed from launchpad?
<rickspencer3> and I just need to port the code to lazr?
<rickspencer3> that seems within my skills and abilities ;)
<rickspencer3> gary_poster, wait
<gary_poster> rickspencer3: well, removed from launchpad to be usable separately.  launchpad still uses it, but as a distribution.  But yeah, just use the lazr version :-) .  We've not taken the time to do the super simple job to make this pretty, but here are some docs: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/lazr.uri/1.0.2
<rickspencer3> thanks gary_poster
<rickspencer3> your help is much appreciated
<gary_poster> np!
<gary_poster> rickspencer3: quickly looks very cool btw
<rickspencer3> thanks gary_poster
<rickspencer3> it's fun to work on
<rickspencer3> being able to easily use my PPA is so great
<rickspencer3> I never quite got a project to build in my PPA before I started using quickly
<rickspencer3> so I'm hopeful that we'll see a few more apps on Launchpad
<gary_poster> awesome. :-)
<gary_poster> I like the deb integration stuff, among the other cool bits, yeah
<rickspencer3> didrocks is truly a rock star :)
<jkakar> I'm trying 'bzr branch lp:~sidnei/lazr-js/jstestdriver-testing' (private branch for some reason) and getting: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/lazr-js/toolchain-1.6/".
<jkakar> I guess toolchain-1.6 was the stacking-on branch and that it's now gone.  Anyway, how do I get the branch I want?
<gary-lunch> jkakar: good question.  abentley?
<abentley> jkakar, gary_poster: Confirmed, that's the stacked-on branch.  If there is another branch with all the revisions from bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/lazr-js/toolchain-1.6/ you can change the stacked on location to that.
<abentley> jkakar: And then you can branch it.
<gary_poster> Thank you abentley. jkakar: I don't know what the desired stacked-on branch is.  Would you like me to guess at some people for answering that question, or do you know?
<jkakar> abentley: Okay.  I have no idea what toolchain-1.6 is or was... hrm.  If I can't sort that out is the branch effectively unusable?
<jkakar> gary_poster: Well, I'll chat up sidnei about it since it's his branch.  He'll probably know what he based it on.
<gary_poster> jkakar: +1 :-)
<abentley> jkakar: Possibly, but you can always try stacking on trunk.  Maybe the branch was merged into trunk.
<jkakar> gary_poster, abentley: Thanks!
<gary_poster> np :-)
<mac_v>  hi... a few ayatana bugs have been lost in a black hole :( , this was due to recent naming change of ayatana > the ayatana project... bugs which existed in ayatana alone are now inaccessible , any way we could recover them? , the bugs were invalidated to facilitate the project to be closed , example of error > error ID  OOPS-1342F1736
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1342F1736
<gary_poster> mac_v: hm, I'm afraid I have no clue, but I'll ask around.  deryck, do you have any ideas?
<mac_v> i tried to access some bugs using the .staging. site , and tried to just change the project from ayatana to papercuts >it gives this error > Not Found Object: , name: u'dead-ayatana'
<gary_poster> intellectronica: ayt?
<deryck> gary_poster, sorry phone
 * deryck looks at scrollback
<gary_poster> deryck: np, thanks
<gary_poster> mac_v: I think our best hope is waiting for deryck.  Sorry I can't help you more.
<mac_v> gary_poster: thanks :) , no probs i'll wait
<deryck> gary_poster, mac_v -- yes, just looking at the oops.
<gary_poster> cool :-)
<deryck> I think I need more context, let me ping some others, and will reply back shortly.
<mac_v>  the thing is , bugs which existed in ayatana alone , are now *not* accessible , since it points to DEAD-ayatana ,  since the "ayatana" was closed and started again as the "The Ayatana project"
<mac_v> example >bug #387828
<mac_v> bug #387828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387828 in dead-ayatana "ALT+TAB with compiz shows really ugly icons." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387828
<mac_v> this happens to bugs reported first in ayatana [actually changed to ayatana from hundred papercuts where it was first reported]
<deryck> mac_v, ah, I think I'm understanding now.  So you need to move all the invalid ayatana bug tasks to papercuts?  or just a select few?
<mac_v> deryck: yup, moving all the invalid ayatana back to papercuts will do
<mac_v> deryck: there were just 17 bugs , which were invalidated , i some how managed to change this > bug #387828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387828 in dead-ayatana "ALT+TAB with compiz shows really ugly icons." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387828
<mac_v> oops wrong bug!
<mac_v> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/387828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387828 in dead-ayatana "ALT+TAB with compiz shows really ugly icons." [Undecided,Invalid]
<mac_v> huh! ok the right one ;p
<mac_v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dead-ayatana/+bug/387828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387828 in dead-ayatana "ALT+TAB with compiz shows really ugly icons." [Undecided,Invalid]
<mac_v> ah! sorry!
<mac_v> i keep pasting the same bug!
<mac_v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/387573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387573 in gnome-panel "Drop-down calendar does not close unless you click on it" [Low,Confirmed]
<deryck> mac_v, I just reassigned one myself no problem.
<deryck> mac_v, bug 387828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387828 in dead-ayatana "ALT+TAB with compiz shows really ugly icons." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387828
<deryck> mmmm, I thought I did.
<mac_v> deryck: hehe , the bug in the browser shows correct , ubottu is wrong
<deryck> mac_v, is what I just did the end result you want?
<mac_v> yes
<mac_v> bug 387828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387828 in dead-ayatana "ALT+TAB with compiz shows really ugly icons." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387828
<mac_v> hmm!
<deryck> mac_v, I clicked the edit icon to change it.  Let me try another via the form that is revealed.
<mac_v> deryck: couldnt the ubottu be corrected too? it would be easier to discuss
<mac_v> ah i tried that earlier  but for me it gives this error > Not Found Object: , name: u'dead-ayatana'
<deryck> mac_v, not sure.  I don't really know anything about ubottu.
<mac_v> deryck: ok, no probs , do you want the list of the bugs which need this change? or do you have them
<intellectronica> deryck, mac_v: i think it may be hidden depending on permissions
<deryck> mac_v, I don't have them.
<mac_v> deryck: ok ,just 16 more :)  i'll paste them one by one here
<deryck> mac_v, can you change one yourself via the edit icon.  or that is what fails for you?
<mac_v> deryck: no... it just gives me oopses! :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/dead-ayatana/+bug/387573
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387573 in gnome-panel "Drop-down calendar does not close unless you click on it" [Low,Confirmed]
<mac_v> error ID  OOPS-1342D2057 , was for the above link ^
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1342D2057
<deryck> mac_v, ok, I can do them.  Can you send me an email with the 16 bugs left?
<mac_v> intellectronica: i think you are correct , but this whole name change has a few users really pissed
<mac_v> email id?
<mac_v> deryck: ^
<deryck> mac_v, deryck dot hodge @ the company I work for working on launchpad dot com :)
<mac_v> ;p
<intellectronica> mac_v: can you see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/dead-ayatana/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed&field.status=Fix+Released&field.status=Invalid&field.status=Won%27t+Fix&field.omit_dupes.used=
<intellectronica> and if yes, are these the 16 bugs you need moving?
<encbladexp> how can i remove some SVN Import from Launchpad?
<mac_v> intellectronica: i get 404  , page not found
<deryck> ah, so that's the issue then.  it's permission, no? intellectronica
<intellectronica> mac_v, deryck: right, so it is a permissions thing
<deryck> right
<mac_v> deryck: lmao "the company I work for working on launchpad dot com "
<intellectronica> and since the list shows exactly 16 bugs, my guess is these are the 16 bugs you need moved :)
<deryck> intellectronica, mac_v -- yeah, I can do it from that list. no email needed
<mac_v> deryck: could you move them? or do i have to mail you?
<deryck> mac_v, I can.
<mac_v> hehe , ok
<intellectronica> deryck: should be very easy to do with launchpadlib
<mac_v> deryck: \o/ thanks , pls ping me when it done :) it needs to be assigned
<deryck> intellectronica, yeah, that's what I was going to use.
<mac_v> how were you guys able to remove a project? for example i had used "also affects" for the alt_tab compiz bug , so there were 3 projects ayatana,papercuts,compiz , but now it have only 2... is it permissions again? ;p
<mac_v> *only has
<kiko> mac_v, I think it's because ayatana went away
<mac_v> kiko: deryck did something now ;)
<mac_v> kiko: ayatana issue is the reason why i cant access it
<kiko> oh?
<mac_v> kiko: :( , this is a long story , pls scroll back :( sorry
<kiko> deryck, what's the summary of the problem? :)
<deryck> kiko, so mac_v wants to move the invalid dead-ayatana bugs to hundredpapercuts.  mac_v doesn't have permission to see the dead project so can't.
<deryck> kiko, I was working up a script to do so.
<kiko> deryck, well.. I think that most of the ayatana bugs already had hundredpapercuts tasks
<kiko> so I doubt that will work
<kiko> what you could do is just kill those bugtasks
<mac_v> kiko: no , the bugs were actually mostly reassigned from papercuts to ayatana  , maybe one had papercuts too
<deryck> kiko, yeah, a quick glance says most of them don't have paper cuts tasks.
<kiko> deryck, I can make the project come back to life
<mac_v> kiko: someone actually doesnt want that ;) , they didnt like just "ayatana"
<mac_v> deryck: > is the one with both https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/388121 , so you can just remove ayatana
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388121 in hundredpapercuts "Programs should exit gracefully on session end" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mac_v> this is*
<kiko> I was the one that actually disabled that project
<kiko> so I could temporarily reenable it
<mac_v> kiko: the "dead-" prefix is due to the project being closed , right?
<kiko> I added it
<mac_v> oh
<deryck> mac_v, kiko -- I'm just moving them by hand; it's easier to see which don't have hundredpapercuts and which aren't dups, and just use the ajax speed.
<mac_v> thanks :)
<deryck> mac_v, done.  There are some dead-ayatana tasks left where there was already a papercuts task, but you can find them all assigned to papercuts now.
 * mac_v checking 
<mac_v> kiko: could you remove the "Ayatana" project , from these bugs > Bug #388121 , Bug #391533 , Bug #393599 , Bug #387830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388121 in hundredpapercuts "Programs should exit gracefully on session end" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391533 in hundredpapercuts "Application windows do not restore to last known position." [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391533
<mac_v> pls":)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393599 in hundredpapercuts "Can't easily set partitions to automount on logon" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387830 in hundredpapercuts "Gnome system menu should be better organized" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387830
<kiko> mac_v, I can't but deryck can probably delete it
<kiko> via a DB query
<mac_v> deryck seems offline :(
<mac_v> intellectronica: could you do that ?^
<kiko> mac_v, file a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<kiko> the OSAs know how to do this
 * mac_v hm... so much confusion over these permissions :(
<kiko> mac_v, I still don't understand what problem you are running into
<mac_v> kiko: just a sec , let me concise it :)
<kiko> is the problem that you can't see those bugs?
<kiko> I can temporarily reenable it
<mac_v> that has been solved
<kiko> so what's the catch?
<mac_v> kiko: several bugs were reported in papercuts first , they seemed good bugs , but too big to be papercuts , so the papercut task was changed to ayatana, now ayatana is closed , since the first reported task is the url that firefox opens the bug with , now they were not accessible
<mac_v> kiko: now that has been fixed by deryck
<kiko> gotcha
<mac_v> kiko: but a few of the bugs still have the name "Ayatana" , only those 4 , so they want it clean ;)
<mac_v> so that ayatana is not mentioned
<kiko> we'd need to move them to other products
<kiko> but which ones?
<mac_v> kiko: we can change them to null ;) , but i was wondering why not just remove the task
<mac_v> oh other tasks , thats a good idea :)
<mac_v> kiko: could you change those 4 to "Ubuntu" ?
<kiko> we can't
<kiko> I wish we could
<kiko> but we can't
<mac_v> hmm :(
<kiko> can we affect another upstream?
<mac_v> i dont think there is any upstream equivalent , it would be just a dead invalid it that too
<mac_v> kiko: any chance intellectronica / deryck or anyone else with the permissions might come back in a couple of hrs... i dont mind waiting...
<mac_v> ?
<discHead> Hey all, this may be a dumb question, but I'll ask anyway.  I create a branch, propose it for a merge, and the maintainer merges it.  If I want to do more work in the same vein, should I not touch that branch again and make a new one?  Or is it safe to make new changes on that branch and make additional merge proposals, without things getting messy in Launchpad?
<thumper> yes you can do this
<thumper> there is a limit of one active proposal per branch
<thumper> but a merged one isn't considered active
<discHead> Oh, okay.  So after it's been accepted and merged, then I do more work on it and propose another merge, it shows up the same as would a new branch with a merge proposal.
<mac_v> thumper: hi... do you have permissions to remove a project from a bug?
<mac_v> or who are the members i need to wait for to do that?
<thumper> discHead: yes
<thumper> mac_v: I don't think a project can be removed from a bug once added :(
<encbladexp> can anybody remove https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pyneighborhood/trunk and https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pyneighborhood/0.4 from code.launchpad.net? thx
<thumper> encbladexp: perhaps I could
 * thumper looks
<encbladexp> :-D
 * encbladexp is migrating some Things from "Good old SVN" to Bazaar and Mercurial
<discHead> Thanks, thumper, that's been bugging me, so I appreciate the help
<thumper> encbladexp: the trunk branch is the development focus, so I can't remove that on
<thumper> discHead: np
<thumper> encbladexp: if you choose a different branch as trunk, I can delete the old import
<encbladexp> https://code.launchpad.net/~pyneigborhood/pyneighborhood/devel this is the new "Development Focus"
<thumper> encbladexp: but is isn't linked to the series
<encbladexp> mom, i will do that...
<encbladexp> thumper, done https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/pyneighborhood/trunk can now removed
<thumper> encbladexp: done
<encbladexp> thx
<encbladexp> hmm, how can i branch Revision (e.g.) 321 vom the devel branch to the 0.5 branch using bzr?
<kiko> mac_v, there's no permissions issue. you need to ask a question; an OSA needs to process it.
<mac_v> oh...
<zobi1> I requested a download of translation files about an hour ago. I haven't received any emails yet. Is this a manual process? How long should I expect to wait?
<kiko> zobi1, I think the translation import queue is kinda stacked this week due to a bug which we fixed earlier
<kiko> danilos has the details but I think he's out already
<mac_v> kiko: so how soon can we expect the question to be answered? [i know stupid question] , if it will take longer than 1-2 days , would trying to catch deryck tomorrow be quicker?
<zobi1> kiko: can I email danilos or is there someone who could give me an estimate? Is it in the hours or days range?
<kiko> mac_v, no, deryck can't do this. only an OSA can.
<mac_v> oh :(
<kiko> zobi1, should be in the hours range
<kiko> if we're lucky
 * mac_v wonders who these elusive OSA are ;p
 * mac_v filing question
<andrewkk> What is https://launchpad.net/~junkmongers and why is it subscribed to a bug in my project?
<wgrant> andrewkk: The bug probably has a task for the Obsolete Junk project.
<andrewkk> wgrant: Ah-ha, I see. Thanks.
#launchpad 2009-09-04
<MTeck> I want to start a project. It's taking something that's being developed in git and modifying it signaficantly. I doubt we'll continue on this project once our efforts are merged into the main branch. So it will be somewhat displosable... Any suggestions for how to handle it?
<thumper> MTeck: request a git import for the project
<thumper> MTeck: then you can work with the bzr copy
<MTeck> thumper: I was just wondering if I should make a whole new team for it
<thumper> MTeck: so your changes are intended to be merged back into the git trunk?
<MTeck> hope so
<thumper> MTeck: well, register the project in LP, request a git import and mark it as the trunk branch
<thumper> MTeck: what is the rationale about wanting a team?
<thumper> MTeck: individuals can work colaboratively too without teams
<MTeck> It's a few people that will be working on the project
<MTeck> I think just 4, but I don't want access to trunk to be given to just one person
<thumper> MTeck: sure, register a team, it's pretty simple
<thumper> MTeck: well, trunk will be owned by ~vcs-imports initially
<thumper> MTeck: your version can be owned by whomever you want
<MTeck> I was mostly concerned if it would be worth the new project
<MTeck> Thinking about it - it might be
<thumper> if you are intending your code to be merged back
<thumper> I don't see the point of a new project
<thumper> it is just new work for the existing project
<MTeck> oh, ok
<thumper> that may or may not be merged back
<thumper> if the direction changes and effectively forks
<MTeck> I have the new team - no project until I click a button
<thumper> then it is worthwhile registering a new project
<MTeck> I doubt a fork will happen :P
<thumper> in which case
<thumper> stick with the original project
<MTeck> ok
<MTeck> so.. how do I request the merge?
<MTeck> import*
<thumper> MTeck: which project?
<MTeck> coreutils
<thumper> MTeck: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/code-imports/+new
<thumper> oops
<thumper> not that
<MTeck> I lost something :(
<MTeck> was it my mind?
<thumper> MTeck: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<MTeck> so - I need to create a project for it then?
<thumper> there is a coreutils project
<thumper> The Gnu Core Utilities
<thumper> is that it?
<MTeck> ok
<MTeck> ya
<MTeck> now I just wait?
<thumper> yep
<thumper> MTeck: shouldn't be long
<MTeck> thumper: then I can be given the repo?
<thumper> MTeck: the import is running
<thumper> MTeck: I can't remember if we email you when it is done or not :)
<arand> Are there currently problems with the remote bug watching for gnome bugzilla?
<thumper> arand: not sure sorry
<thumper> spm: any idea?
<arand> I noticed Bug #246177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246177 in gnumeric "gnumeric help on plot log scale unclear" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246177
<MTeck> thumper: so that machine is doing 3 imports.
<arand> " Launchpad couldn't import bug #563275 from GNOME Bug Tracker. "
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 563275 could not be found
<MTeck> lp is confusing - always new features
<MTeck> what is a heartbeat?
<thumper> MTeck: we could slow down if you like?
<spm> thumper: I know in passing that gmb has been doing some things around the watcher (or so I construed), but to actual issues - not aware of any.
<thumper> MTeck: it means that the import slave is alive :)
<thumper> MTeck: if we stop getting heartbeats, it has zombied, so we kill it :)
<MTeck> thumper: What is a heartbeat though?
<thumper> MTeck: it is the import slave talking to the import controller
<MTeck> oh
<MTeck> thumper: you've had an import runnign for 1/2 mo ?
<thumper> MTeck: heh, that's the linux kernel
<thumper> MTeck: we try it every now and then
<MTeck> lol - how long does it usually take?
<thumper> MTeck: well, the new bzr repo format should make that go much faster
<thumper> MTeck: we normally kill it before it has finished
<MTeck> YOu should move "Last heartbeat" to the right a few spaces
<thumper> MTeck: the new 3.0 layout has changed some things
<thumper> MTeck: table padding is one
<thumper> MTeck: we will be fixing it soonish :)
<MTeck> whenever the new layout is finished? :P
<thumper> MTeck: it should be for 3.0
<thumper> in about 3ish weeks
<MTeck> cool
<MTeck> This import is going to take a while, isn't it?
 * thumper looks again
<thumper> MTeck: yes
<MTeck> at least I started now instead of when I needed it :P
<MTeck> any guesses how long?
<MTeck> So, after the import, do I just take ownership of the branch and if I ever need, request an import of a fresh one?
<thumper> MTeck: well it started 40 minutes ago and is 1/3 through
<thumper> MTeck: so check back in 1.5h
<MTeck> ok, cool
<MTeck> and the last question? :)
<MTeck> thumper: thanks for checking too
<thumper> MTeck: no, the import will track the changes
<thumper> MTeck: you branch it and have a personal copy
<thumper> MTeck: you should set the import as the development focus
<thumper> MTeck: actually you can't, it is owned by registry admins
<MTeck> ok, thanks
<thumper> spm: can you set the import as the dev focus for coreutils?
<charles_> hello
<charles_> new here
<days_of_ruin> Could someone change the permissions on this blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/giftwrap/+spec/use-libunique I am a member of the giftwrap-devs and I cannot edit this blueprint, I can edit all of the other ones.
<days_of_ruin> I think it is because there used to be a different team that that branch was registered under.
<days_of_ruin> Any lp admins on?
<micahg> days_of_ruin: if no one answers, you can file a request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<MTeck> days_of_ruin: You need to file a request for something like that anyway
<MTeck> afaik
<days_of_ruin> MTeck, ok thanks for the info.
<MTeck> days_of_ruin: oh - I call the lp admins "rubber duckies"
<days_of_ruin> lol
<days_of_ruin> why?
<MTeck> days_of_ruin: look at the bottom - https://edge.launchpad.net/~spm
<days_of_ruin> xD
<thumper> days_of_ruin: it is the icon of the admin team :)
<MTeck> thumper: https://edge.launchpad.net/~hardware-certification
<MTeck> s/towards/toward/
<thumper> MTeck: what about it?
<MTeck> thumper: I just thought I'd let somebody know it's wrong
<MTeck> towards isn't actually a word
<thumper> MTeck: yep it is
<thumper> kinda depends who you ask
<thumper> I'll check my shorter oxford later
<mwhudson> maybe a us/uk thing?
<MTeck> No - an English vs. Bad English thing
<mwhudson> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/toward#Usage_notes
<MTeck> it's like when people say probly instead of probably
<mwhudson> MTeck: no it isn't
<MTeck> ok....
<mwhudson> however
 * MTeck world has been flipped
<mwhudson> launchpad is mostly us-ian english
<MTeck> mwhudson: thanks for that link
<MTeck> I need to run off now
<mthaddon> towards something, perhaps...
<thumper> mthaddon: heh
<mthaddon> :)
<spiv> Hmm, Launchpad is confused about me upgrading a hosted branch to 2a.
<mwhudson> spiv: how so
<spiv> lp:~spiv/bzr/insert-stream-check-chk-root is now 2a.  It is stacked on lp:bzr/2.0, which is also 2a.  But LP says: "
<spiv> lp:~spiv/bzr/insert-stream-check-chk-root is now 2a.  It is stacked on lp:bzr/2.0, which is also 2a.  But LP says: "CHKInventoryRepository('lp-mirrored:///~bzr-pqm/bzr/2.0/.bzr/repository') is not compatible with KnitPackRepository('lp-mirrored:///~spiv/bzr/insert-stream-check-chk-root/.bzr/repository') different rich-root support
<spiv> « No branches proposed for merging into this one. "
<mwhudson> spiv: hey, the puller is open source now, feel free to fix it :)
<spiv> The wrong piece of that puzzle would appear to be that lp-mirrored:///~spiv/bzr/insert-stream-check-chk-root/ is apparently not upgraded.
<mwhudson> spiv: i guess we're trying to open the branch in it's mirrored area to determine it's format
<mwhudson> and of course, if we could open it, we'd find it was different from the format in the hosted area and delete it
<thumper> heh
<thumper> oops
<thumper> \o/ finally have tests for this annoying email bug
<mwhudson> thumper: are you working on the merge proposal listing bug?
<thumper> no
<mwhudson> poolie elevated it to critical
<thumper> and I reduced it to high
<mwhudson> ok
<spiv> mwhudson: oh, so the issue is that it needs to open it to find out the format, but because the branch is now unopenable because the stacked-on is now incompatible, it all falls over in a big heap?
<mwhudson> spiv: that's my guess
<mwhudson> spiv: haven't looked at the code yet though
<spiv> mwhudson: that can probably be worked around by opening just the repository directly, I guess.
<mwhudson> spiv: we want to check the branch format too though?
<spiv> mwhudson: sure, but if the repository formats don't match you don't need to check the branch :)
<mwhudson> i guess
<spiv> Alternatively,
<spiv> There's an ignore_fallbacks flag on open_branch now.
<mwhudson>         except errors.NotBranchError:
<spiv> You could probably use that.
<mwhudson> ->         except (errors.NotBranchError, whatevers raised here):
<mwhudson> in puller/worker.py:310 would also do it
<mwhudson> but it's a bit of a hack
<spiv> mwhudson: I'll file a bug I guess.  This is pretty important though because it means no existing 1.9 bzr branches that are stacked can be upgraded.
 * mwhudson points spiv at his build engineer hat
<mwhudson> spiv: but yes
<spiv> mwhudson: that would be a hard hat, I suppose.
<mwhudson> spiv: it has special attachments to collect the tears of blood
<spiv> mwhudson: would it be excessively rude to file it with Critical priority?
<thumper> spiv: yes
<thumper> spiv: high is fine
<spiv> thumper: So "high" would merely be rude, rather than excessively so? ;)
<thumper> :)
<spiv> thumper: #424136
<thumper> spiv: do you know how to fix this?
<thumper> spiv: because to speed it up we could get some branches copied to staging, and try it there
<spiv> thumper: yes; see the conversation I just had with mwhudson or the bug description
<thumper> spiv: feel free to provide a branch that fixes it :)
<thumper> spiv: and I'll support the criticality of it
<MTeck> thumper: it doesn't look like the import finished correctly
<MTeck> it ran 3hr 20min
<MTeck> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31298189/coreutils-ddhash-log.txt
<MTeck> gah - how do you guys pick server names :S
<spm> depends on how vindictive the dce is feeling when it comes time to name them
<MTeck> dce?
<spm> data centre engineer
<MTeck> galapagos isn't so bad - but neumayer and russkaya ....
<MTeck> way over my head
<MTeck> some of the others are just way out there too :P
<spm> mind you... we typically use ssh cmd completion so it's no such a big deal ;-)
<spm> praseodymium aka prasé
<MTeck> ?
<MTeck> I've tried learning other languages - never could
<spiv> spm: so the acute on that é is the notation for where to use TAB completion? ;)
<spm> is one of the ... controller servers fwiw.
<MTeck> 2 years and all I have is , mas cervas por favor
<MTeck> adn puedo ir al bano
<spm> spiv: nah, was james having a troll at mwhudson and myself when we started shortning praseodymium to prase. he felt it had earnt the é :-)
<mwhudson> MTeck: all the importd slaves are named after antartic research stations
<MTeck> oh
<mwhudson> fwiw
<MTeck> I'd name them like importslave01
<spm> MTeck: I didn't know you were studying accountancy at Uni? ;-)
<MTeck> hm?
<spm> call it the zen of sysadmin. always give servers real names. not numerical ones. they tend to be... cared for??? better.
<MTeck> I've been studying accounting - failed two classes so far
<spm> MTeck: my meaning being that only accounting/managerial types tend to want "professional server names".
<MTeck> I wouldn't really name them like that - I do like simple names though
<MTeck> like carpo, sermo, inferno, etc
<MTeck> oh - yes, I do likey the latin spins
<spm> having real names has the advantage that the servers are... distinct. You dont get gobbledegook like CBTG01FP07
<MTeck> you mean like what happens in windows? :P
<spm> no comment
<spm> :-)
<ojwb> C3P0 and R2D2?
<MTeck> every server name I get has some light spin from this - http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/frivs/latin/latin-dict-full.html
<spm> heh. nice!
<spm> minerals was one prior favourite
<MTeck> I'm just thinking - if I had a honeypot system, what would I call it
<spm> I did laugh at how the Centre for Information Technology Research named all their machines after fruit. CITR == citrus == fruit.
<spm> winnie
<MTeck> corip is what I would name a honeypot system
<MTeck> corripio :  to seize, snatch up, steal, (of a disease) attack
<MTeck> I just like short easy to pronounce names :P
<MTeck> spm: that's interesting
<jml> MTeck, prase is a terrible name :)
<dreamcat4> hi all
<dreamcat4> launchpad/code: registering a new branch
<dreamcat4> what's the difference between 'hosted' and 'mirrored' choice?
<radix> mirrored means that launchpad will pull the code from somewhere else
<radix> hosted means you will push the code with bzr directly to launchpad
<dreamcat4> does it have to be another bzr repository or can it be github ?
<radix> if you want to host code directly on launchpad, you don't actually have to "register a branch", you just need to push to lp:~<user-or-team>/<project-name>/<branch-name>
<jml> dreamcat4, if you want, you can import a branch from github.
<dreamcat4> radix, that's pretty cool
<dreamcat4> okay looks like i should go the hosted route
<dreamcat4> thanks all
<dreamcat4> actually... i have written up a page about bzr-git importing
<dreamcat4> http://dreamcat4.jottit.com/working_together_-_git_and_bzr
<dreamcat4> you are welcome to put it in the ubuntu wiki
<uwesch> Hi
<uwesch> I#ve a question about projects and translations
<uwesch> someone here who can answer?
<dpm> uwesch: please post the question first :-)
<uwesch> dpm: okay ;)
<uwesch> I am a translator in the inkscape project https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape
<uwesch> there is a button "Translatins" but there is nothing inside
<uwesch> i would like to use this for my translations
<uwesch> Who can help here?
<dpm> uwesch: I seem to remember that inkscape does not use Launchpad for translations. They only use it for bugs. Let me check...
<uwesch> i know
<uwesch> and i don't know how other translation teams work together
<uwesch> I'm in the German Team and i would like to use launchpad for translation issues
<dpm> oh, I understand your question now...
<dpm> well there would be 2 options, if I'm not mistaken:
<uwesch> okay?
<henninge> uwesch:  https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/
<henninge> uwesch: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject
<dpm> 1) Only inkscape upstream can decide on this, so you could contact them and convince them to use Launchpad for translations
<uwesch> henninge: thx
<dpm> henninge: he's not upstream, though. He's a translator and would like to use LP for inkscape translations (which are not currently in LP)
<dpm> uwesch: you can point upstream to the links henninge showed you
<uwesch> okay, thank you
<dpm> uwesch: or 2) you (or upstream) can create a translation group (https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/) for inkscape and have it translatable in LP only for those teams who wish to use LP (see Gnucash as an example -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gnucash). I've never done this myself, so I cannot help you much with the details, but danilo, henninge or jtv might be able to assist you if you'd like to go down that route
<henninge> dpm: ah, ok. I did that out of reflex .... ;)
<dpm> :-)
<uwesch> thanks a lot
<philn> hi
<dpm> uwesch: and one last note: for 1) getting upstream's translations into Launchpad would be as easy as mirroring upstream's SVN repo from http://inkscape.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/inkscape/ in a bzr branch in LP and importing their translations. And with the new "commit translations to branches" feature, they could even set up a bzr branch where translations can be committed to automatically and they can then import them to their SVN
<dpm> But upstream would have to decide on that
<philn> i need to delete a team... :/ and send every current member a message, there's no mailing list configured for the team... can someone help me please?
<uwesch> dpm: I've to talk to the maintainers of the inkscape project ;)
<dpm> uwesch: sure, I just wanted to let you know the options :)
<wgrant> philn: Only an admin can delete a team, but you can easily email all the members if you're a member.
<wgrant> philn: https://launchpad.net/~someteam/+contactuser
<philn> i am admin
<wgrant> philn: A Launchpad administrator, sorry.
<philn> ok
<wgrant> philn: You can ask somebody to deactivate the team for you at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<philn> ok
<philn> i'll first send the goodbye message
<henninge> uwesch: I looked at the inkscape translations
<henninge> uwesch: it looks like it would be pretty easy to start using Launchpad Translations.
<uwesch> henninge: really?
<henninge> uwesch: They already generate a template file
<henninge> uwesch: inkscape.pot in http://inkscape.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/inkscape/inkscape/trunk/po/
<philn> i'm trying to log in to the wiki... but the connection page keeps loading, endlessly
<uwesch> okay. so what would be the next steps?
<henninge> uwesch: to setup code imports into Launchpad from that svn repository
<henninge> uwesch: and then activate translation import from bzr
<uwesch> bzr?
<henninge> uwesch: bazaar
<henninge> ubottu: http://www.bazaar-vcs.org/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<henninge> uwesch: ^
<henninge> ;)
<henninge> uwesch: when the svn repository is imported into Launchpad it is converted to bzr.
<henninge> a bazaar repository, I mean.
<henninge> uwesch: and Launchpad Translations can import directly from there.
<henninge> uwesch: BUT
<uwesch> never heared about a bazaar repository
<henninge> uwesch: to use the translations made in Launchpad, they will have to be exported again and then merged into inkscapes svn repository.
<henninge> uwesch: yeah, we were discussing that problem on the mailing list .... ;-)
<henninge> uwesch: I mean, that not enough people even know a about Bazaar.
<henninge> uwesch: Bazaar is a great alternative to subversion.
<henninge> uwesch: it is a distributed version control system, not centralized like subversion is.
<henninge> uwesch: anyway, I am sure the inkscape people do know about it since they seem to have been working with Launchpad for longer.
<henninge> uwesch: You might hear a common prejudice (Voruteil) concerning Launchpad Translations
<henninge> uwesch: Vorurteil
<henninge> meine Güte
<henninge> predjudice
<henninge> pardon my spelling, English and German ;)
<uwesch> wir können auch deutsch reden ;)
<henninge> uwesch: The predjudice is that Translations in  Launchpad are bad because anybody can add translations.
<henninge> uwesch: that is OLD and has been fixed a long time ago.
<uwesch> okay, that make sense
<uwesch> i should really takl to the maintainers of the inkscape project
<henninge> uwesch: Launchpad Translations has mechanisms in place to let anybody make *suggestions* which are then approved by the core translators.
<henninge> uwesch: yes, you should. Maybe there are other translations teams for incscape that would like to use Launchpad, too.
<henninge> uwesch: raise it on the mailing list
<henninge> I assume there is one ;-)
<uwesch> henninge: that's a very good idea, thank you
<henninge> uwesch: my pleasure
<SiDi> Hi people
<SiDi> Is the server hosting bazaar's web interface down ? I can't browse revisions at the moment
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hi all. Does LP provide read-only mirrors of bzr branches, or are all branches on LP read-write?
<intellectronica> Kamping_Kaiser: they're all read/write, but only by the user the branch belongs to
<intellectronica> Kamping_Kaiser: so, ~intellectronica/launchpad/my-branch is read/write to me, but read-only to you
<intellectronica> Kamping_Kaiser: and ~kamping_kaiser/yourproject/yourbranch is read/write to you but read-only to me
<intellectronica> Kamping_Kaiser: you can use teams to make a branch that is read/write for more than one user, but the usual model is that another user should branch and then offer the changes for merging, rather than modify trunk directly
<Kamping_Kaiser> intellectronica: thanks for that. it all sounds sane enough. :)
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: bac | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<bac> Hello Launchpad.  I'm the help contact today.  Please contact me with your questions.
<Kmos> hi
<Kmos> why 'ubuntu' as project in not valid in Also affects project ?
<wgrant> Kmos: It's a distribution, not a project.
<Kmos> ah ok.. how could I assign a bug to the team who takes care of ubuntu launchpad page? bug 421078
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421078 in apport "no "apport-collect" link on bug pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421078
<Kmos> or subscribe
<Kmos> I'm not sure if ubuntu drivers are acorrect
<lfaraone> Kmos: you'd want to file that against Soyuz.
<wgrant> lfaraone: No, Soyuz is not relevant here.
<intellectronica> lfaraone, KmosL actually, that has nothing to do with soyu
<lfaraone> wgrant: sorry, I mean malone.
<Kmos> lfaraone: you can't add apport-collect to every project in launchpad
<lfaraone> Kmos: but it'd need to be modified in malone.
<wgrant> lfaraone is right.
<intellectronica> Kmos: next week, we're going to disable bug filing via the web interface, and point users to a wiki page with clear instructions on how to use these tools. i think that pretty much covers what you're asking for?
<Kmos> lfaraone: see my comment in the bug report, that can be avoided
<wgrant> intellectronica: This is from within within existing bugs.
<Kmos> intellectronica: sure
<Kmos> if you add some extra text about existing bugs
<lfaraone> Kmos: I think intellectronica is kidding.
<intellectronica> lfaraone: i am very serious, actually
<lfaraone> intellectronica: Oh? Hm.
<intellectronica> wgrant: i don't understand, is the suggestion that we display information on how to add more information using apport-collect on bug pages for existing bugs?
<wgrant> intellectronica: Precisely.
<lfaraone> intellectronica: Yes.
<intellectronica> hmmm ... that's an interesting idea
<lfaraone> intellectronica: or better yet, add something akin to "apt:" which calls on apport from a browser.
<intellectronica> well, file the bug on malone, we'll have to think if that's really something we want to do, but it's not a bad idea
<lfaraone> intellectronica: that'd be harder, but prolly a good project for next year's GSoC
<Kmos> ok
<lfaraone> Kmos: I added malone to the bug.
<intellectronica> we write code all year round. lfaraone, if you want to jump in and contribute a patch i'll be happy to help
<intellectronica> but let's wait a bit until we're sure we actually want this feature and how it's going to be designed
<lfaraone> intellectronica: if I had 5usd for each time I said "hey, that'd be a cool project to do when I'm free", I wouldn't have to worry about paying for college :)
<intellectronica> lfaraone, Kmos: thanks
<Kmos> lfaraone: I saw it now =) thanks
<Kmos> np
<lfaraone> Kmos: glad to help, sorry for the initial misdirection.
<Kmos> I think we need it to be enabled only in some distributions. (x)ubuntu
<lfaraone> Kmos: that'd be the easy part :)
<Kmos> hehe
<intellectronica> lfaraone: oh, you don't get five bucks whenever you have a good idea? here in europe we do. it's part of the comprehensive health care system ;)
<lfaraone> intellectronica: yeah, but you end up paying 4.99$ of it back due to VAT ;)
<intellectronica> :)
<Kmos> loll
<bigjools> lfaraone: you can edit the target of a bugtask instead of creating a new one, FYI
<bigjools> soyuz is going to get bugmail now :(
<bigjools> until deryck fixes that ;)
<wgrant> This is why we have the null project.
<lfaraone> bigjools: well, I marked it as invalid.
<bigjools> lfaraone: I saw - but unfortunately it will still get bug mail :(
<lfaraone> bigjools: that's silly.
<bigjools> yep
<sav> um.. is there anything wrong the doubah machine?
<sav> (ppa) https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/81881
<wgrant> sav: That's impressive, but nothing to do with that particular builder.
<wgrant> Oh.
<sav> erm..
<sav> * Builder: https://launchpad.net/builders/doubah  * Source: not available
<wgrant> That's probably the buildd-manager race thing again.
<wgrant> bigjools: ^^
<wgrant> sav: So, everything is OK, except the build status. The binaries are built and published.
<sav> thanks for helping! :)
<sav> wgrant: I just noticed that https://launchpad.net/builders/doubah says the builder deactivated. Should I just rebuild it?
<bigjools> wgrant: remind me what that was again?
<wgrant> bigjools: buildd-manager sometimes races with itself and dispatches a successful build a second time.
<bigjools> ah the double build
<bigjools> yeah
<bigjools> thought that was fixed.
<wgrant> sav: No need. It's all fine now, but will fail the same way if you retry.
<bigjools> hm
<wgrant> Maybe get cprov to beat that build over the head when he wakes up.
<wgrant> (ie. fix the status up)
<wgrant> bigjools: So did I.
<sav> wgrant: ok, thanks, I'll just leave it there, I have to get the next package ready. I won't touch it for the next 3-4 days (or even more heh)
<wgrant> sav: The only problem you'll see is the red X on your PPA page. Everything else is fine.
<sav> ooohh alrighty then :)
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm trying to set up my own PPA. I want to have daily builds of Digikam in my PPA. I'm wondering how to upload the source code to my PPA. I can only upload .changes files
<bigjools> cumulus007: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<cumulus007> I read that, but that doesn't help me. It says I can only upload .changes files
<bigjools> no it doesn't :)
<bigjools> "Dput uploads the following files: "
<cumulus007> yes I see, but can it upload source code in a tar.gz archive?
<bigjools> cumulus007: no, source packages don't work like that
<cumulus007> hm okay, I'll read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage then
<bigjools> you need to read about debian packaging
<bigjools> great
<bigjools> cumulus007: let me know how you get on
<cumulus007> sure :)
<MTeck> I wonder if vcs will ever finish importing this package :(
<c0rtis0n> Hey, when I want to upload a patch to launchpad which files are needed?
<MTeck> c0rtis0n: #launchpad-dev can help you better
<c0rtis0n> thx
<cumulus007> bigjools: debian packaging is complicated :|
<c0rtis0n> Öhm sry but i thought -dev is for Launchpad-development only? What i ment were that i want to patch a bug wich is reported at launchpad
<bigjools> yep :/
<lvh> hi!
<MTeck> c0rtis0n: bug number?
<c0rtis0n> MTeck Bug #158784 (I'am tkranz there...)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 158784 in cowbell "Typo in the translation makes cowbell writing wrong titles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/158784
<MTeck> c0rtis0n: oh - Click "Add an attachment", add a comment, pick your patch file, then click the check box "This attachment is a patch"
<c0rtis0n> I just don't know what the patch file is exactly... the diff.gz, the .dsc file, both or ist just the .fix file needed
<MTeck> combine them into a tarball
<c0rtis0n> ok thank you very mcuh
<MTeck> All they probably need is the diff.gz - but you may as well give them the whole thing
<c0rtis0n> I've uploaded the tarball now. Thx again.
<cumulus007> bigjools: I don't understand how to make a source package. I downloaded the latest revision of the digikam trunk and what should I do next? according to the ubuntu Wiki, I should download a pre-made debian source package but of course that isn't available for digikam trunk
<bigjools> cumulus007: have you looked to see if someone has already built a package?
<cumulus007> well I don't think so because it's trunk
<bigjools> I suggest you start with an existing package
<bigjools> and update it
<cumulus007> that's a good idea
<bigjools> then amend debian/control to change the version to something more appropriate for your PPA
<MTeck> Mez: So... how've you been?
<cumulus007> where can I find source packages? Do I have to enable the "source code" checkbox in Software Sources?
<bigjools> cumulus007: yes
<cumulus007> Okay  :)
<cumulus007> bigjools: I enabled it, reloaded my package lists but there is still can't find a digikam source package
<bigjools> cumulus007: apt-get source digikam
<cumulus007> bigjools: lol forgot about that, it's downloading :)
<cumulus007> bigjools: done. All I have to do now is to package the trunk into a tar.gz archive and rename it to a orig.tar.gz file?
<bigjools> something like that, but check the package.  your best bet now is to ask in #ubuntu-motu for more packaging advice
<cumulus007> Okay, thanks for the help :)
<MTeck> You guys think this will ever finish? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/coreutils/ddhash
<emma>  henninge, jtv, Ursinha, danilos hi!
<Ursinha> hi emma :)
<emma> :)
<danilos> heya emma :)
<emma> Hehe :)
<MTeck> Ursinha: You know anything about vcs-import?
<Ursinha> MTeck, what exactly?
<Ursinha> (hi, btw :))
<MTeck> hi :), how've you been?
<MTeck> Ursinha: thsi keeps failing - https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/coreutils/ddhash
<Ursinha> MTeck, let me see the cause
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> rockstar, hi :)
<rockstar> Ursinha, hello.
<Ursinha> rockstar, I'm looking for a bug for this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31314543/coreutils-ddhash-log.txt and decided to ask you about it
<rockstar> Ursinha, I don't think there's a bug for that, but I'm willing to bet it's actually a bug in bzr-git.  Maybe search there.
<Ursinha> rockstar, I just found bug 419478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419478 in launchpad-code "lp:~vcs-imports/rainbow-olpc/mstone-trunk import failing: NoSuchRevision" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419478
<Ursinha> that mentions bug 402814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402814 in bzr-git "NotImplementedError importing a branch with submodules" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402814
<MTeck> I think I need to take off pretty soon
<Ursinha> MTeck, I'd suggest you to subscribe yourself to bug 419478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419478 in launchpad-code "lp:~vcs-imports/rainbow-olpc/mstone-trunk import failing: NoSuchRevision" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419478
<MTeck> ok, I will
<MTeck> Thanks
<rockstar> Ursinha, is jelmer subscribed to those bugs as well?
<Ursinha> rockstar, don't know
<rockstar> Ursinha, bugs in git importing probably need to be seen by him.
<Ursinha> rockstar, in the bzr-git he might be indirectly, he made comments in that bug
<Ursinha> in the bug 419478 don't think so
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419478 in launchpad-code "lp:~vcs-imports/rainbow-olpc/mstone-trunk import failing: NoSuchRevision" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419478
<Ursinha> rockstar, hm, it seems he's on both
<rockstar> Okay, great.  Just so that he knows.
<Ursinha> rockstar, but it seems he marked the bug as incomplete
<bac> sinzui: did you intend that OEM call to be 11 hours long?  i may have to decline.
<sinzui> bac: there should also be an email sent 30 seconds later that shows it may be 45 minutes long
<james_w> how do I get to the source code of a branch from the branch page now?
<AlexC_> g'morning
<AlexC_> wondering if it would be possible to get someone to review these files: https://translations.launchpad.net/tangocms/trunk/+imports?field.filter_status=all&field.filter_extension=pot
* bac changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<bac> hi AlexC_, unfortunately the translations team is finished for the day.
<AlexC_> oh man
<AlexC_> well thanks anyway, guess I'll have to wait another few days for automatic translations to import so I can do what I wanted to do days ago :P
<ohmy> hello
<ohmy> I would like to have your feeding, is the actual version of launchpad suitable to run on production environement ? i mean, i would like to host an application using a local instance of lanchpad. I have just installed it on a fresh jaunty server and have seen some warnings about some features to disable in production
<ohmy> one more question please, i'm stuck at this step https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/RemoteAccess
<ohmy> In fact my /etc/apache2/ports.conf is very light, it only contains NameVirtualHost *:80  and Listen 80 (it referes to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default)
<wgrant> ohmy: The code you have is the exact code that runs on launchpad.net. So yes, it is production ready. HOWEVER
<wgrant> I point you to the third paragraph on https://dev.launchpad.net/Getting
<wgrant> And I also wonder why you want to run your own.
<ohmy> wgrant, Simply because we have a very large LAN network and no internet access (trust me !)
<ohmy> wgrant, thank you for the answers
<wgrant> ohmy: So, you can't run your own production Launchpad instance without a lot of work to replace the images and branding.
<ohmy> wgrant, i believe this is the easiest part of the work
<ohmy> wgrant, for the moment i'm stuck with "seeing is believing", i mean with https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/RemoteAccess step :)
<ohmy> i don't know why but i can"t access my server from an LAN machine, it always redirect me to the default apache "It works!", any one have an idea please ?
<maxb> You have looked at how many images there are, right? I actually made a list of them all, because I'd like to have a private instance too, but when I did I discovered that the magnitude of a project to replace them all would be HUGE
<maxb> Also, I am the author of the RemoteAccess page in its current form, so I can assure you that it does work, though it assumes you're confident with understanding Apache vhosts
<ohmy> maxb, of course, i've never doupt it works i'm just trying to figure what did i miss since all the work was done by a proven rocketfuel-setup script
<ohmy> maxb, when you mentinned "Change all <VirtualHost 127.0.0.88:80> lines to <VirtualHost *:80>" i have already this ligne podified in the port.config
<ohmy> maxb, without any change from myside
<ohmy> sorry, i meant i have no occurence of 127.0.0.88:80 everything is already set to *:80 (sorry for the my mistake)
<maxb> Have you not seen the /etc/apache2/sites-available/local-launchpad file?
<moldy> hi
<moldy> a small suggestion: it would be nice to add this: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/59047 to https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors
<maxb> It is a wiki, remember :-)
<ohmy> Hello again
<ohmy> I have just switched to my old launchpad install witch is ok
<ohmy> could you please tell me how to add new admin and to remove the username: admin@canonical.com
<moldy> maxb: indeed, i did not quite realize this yet :)
<maxb> ohmy: Removing users is impossible without messing with raw SQL
<maxb> which is likely to be severely difficult
<ohmy> maxb, indeed
#launchpad 2009-09-05
<raimund__> What is another know by launchpad?
<lifeless> wgrant: around?
<lifeless> I need someone on a different network to check that http://ppa.launchpad.net/subunit/snapshots/ actually has garbled metadata - http://ppa.launchpad.net/subunit/snapshots/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<ojwb> lifeless: if you tell me how to check it, I probably can
<lifeless> ojwb: add the ppa, see if you can update properly with it in your sources.list
<lifeless> https://edge.launchpad.net/~subunit/+archive/snapshots
<lifeless> is the web page fo rit
<ojwb> will it work on jaunty?
<ojwb> or was it the karmic repo in particular?
<lifeless> put karmic in the line
<ojwb> ok, sure
<lifeless> you don't need to install anything from it
<ojwb> ok
<ojwb> ok, need to add the key of course
<ojwb> sudo apt-get update works fine for me after doing that
<lifeless> ok; thanks
<wgrant> lifeless: Sorry, was lunching.
<wgrant> lifeless: It's possible that you caught it in the couple of seconds that it was inconsistent, but more likely is that your proxy sucks.
<lifeless> wgrant: not the first, not the second :)
<lifeless> wgrant: am hunting a cause
<wgrant> lifeless: Huh.
<lifeless> [its several days old, a cache refresh would have caught it]
<wgrant> lifeless: The file is certainly correct from here.
<wgrant> if it's not a proxy, what on earth could it be?
<lifeless> exactly
<lifeless> its aliens
<wgrant> lifeless: Sure there's not a transparent proxy somewhere?
<lifeless> wgrant: no :P
<lifeless> wgrant: but even if there was
<wgrant> lifeless: What hash does Packages.bz2 have if you grab it manually?
<wgrant> s/hash/md5sum/
<lifeless> f6f932044fecd70edc7e2a79723d9e46  Packages.bz2
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> That's right.
<lifeless> its the pointer thats wrong
<wgrant> What does Release say for it from your end?
<wgrant> Right.
<lifeless> dak I hate you.
<lifeless> hates hates hates
<wgrant> lifeless: Uh, what!?
<lifeless> wgrant: uplaod to debian rejected, gpg signing error
<wgrant> lifeless: Ah, so not the Release vs Packages error.
<lifeless> for my signing only subkey on this machine
<lifeless> ><
<wgrant> I was very confused for a while.
<lifeless> wgrant: totally different discussion
<lifeless>  f6f932044fecd70edc7e2a79723d9e46             1029 main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2
<lifeless> is whats I see as being in Release
<wgrant> lifeless: That was retrieved somehow other than apt?
<lifeless> that was wget
<wgrant> lifeless: I really can't think what's wrong then, unless you have an proxy configured for apt.
<lifeless> wgrant: I do; the same one that the releases was retrieved through
<lifeless> wgrant: the content is consistent
<wgrant> lifeless: Unless apt is sending requests in such a way that it gets cached, whereas wget does not.
<lifeless> wgrant: wget allows caching unless you explicitly prohibit; I've been watching the logs, etc.
<wgrant> lifeless: Damn.
<lifeless> wgrant: you do realise I'm upstream for squid :P
<wgrant> lifeless: Forgot that bit, sorry.
<lifeless> its ok :P
<lifeless> going to be a yak shaving day, I can just feel it.
<wgrant> Sounds like it :(
<lifeless> now, where was I
<lifeless> thats right, pandora build ITP
<lifeless> wgrant: don't suppose you've used pristine-tar w/ bzr?
<wgrant> lifeless: 'fraid not.
<mac_v> intellectronica: Hi... you'v solved question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/81833 , thanks , but just to confirm there are no other bugs linked to ayatana , right?
<chx> hi
<chx> how can we grant access to https://code.launchpad.net/~merlin/views3-d6 a new project?
<chx> the owner is right ehre
<antono> hi. who have upload rights for group ppa
<antono> is it true: any group member have upload right for group's PPA
<antono> ?
<antono> if not, where can i grant upload rights for group members?
<wgrant> antono: All team members can upload to a team's PPA, yes.
<antono> wgrant, thanks!
<ace_suares1> help
<ace_suares1> barry: hey barry, are you on launchpad support duty ?
<ace_suares1> !duty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duty
<ace_suares1> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ace_suares1> https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct, my key is there, I follow instructions, result: bad signature
<ace_suares1> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ace_suares1> I really want to sign the code of conduct but the pgp signing don't work...
<ace_suares1> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<geser> what problems do you have?
<ace_suares1> geser: still there?
<ace_suares1> geser: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign
<ace_suares1> I did step 1, 2,3, and 4
<ace_suares1> but I get 'bad signature' after I press continue
<ace_suares1> I see that there is also a key pending for vlidation in my profile but I didQ
#launchpad 2009-09-06
<maxb> loggerhead go boom :-(
<letas> hello everyone
<MTeck> hi
<letas> I am new to the python language and I thought that the best way to learn it would be to develop an application and have it where everyone could see it and help, so my question is, what features would you like to have in a backup application!?
<letas> I am thinking on developing an initial release locally and then upload it to launchpad
<MTeck> letas: probably not the best place to ask about that.. You could however start by looking into what is already out there and start with the features you like
<letas> oh sorry :(
<letas> thank you though!!!
<DBO> launchpad be giving 500 errors...
<MTeck> DBO: no it's not
<DBO> yeah I keep getting internal server error, I guess 500 isn't actually in there
<DBO> guess I dont know where thats coming from
<DBO> erm
<DBO> where that came from
<DBO> it was in my brain :)
<wgrant> DBO: bazaar.launchpad.net?
<DBO> yeah
<wgrant> It seems a little dead, and has been for a few hours.
<wgrant> Everything else is OK, though.
<DBO> yeah but thats the bit I need :P
<MTeck> DBO: stop complaining - it works and you know it
<DBO> MTeck, the voices in my head tell me to inform you that it indeed does not work a lot of the time
<MTeck> DBO: Take drugs to silence them
<DBO> MTeck, but you are one of the voices in my head, and I *know* how to silence you
<lantash> QUESTION: How can I mark a series as translatable? Until now only the trunk series of LottaNZB could be translated (https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/lottanzb), but I'd like to add the 0.5 series. 0.6 aka trunk will introduce some major string changes and I'd like to give all translators the possibility to complete the 0.5 translation so that we can have a 0.5.1 maintenance release.
<lantash> Manually editing the URL made it possible to request an import for the 0.5 series. Wonder if the 0.5 series will show up in the "list of translatable series" after the successful import. There's either no way of reaching this page (https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/lottanzb/0.5) or it's not obvious enough.
<spm> maxb: is bounced, should be right from here
<wgrant> spm: Much better; thanks.
<spm> my bouncing services here is done; back to enjoy the last few hours of fathers day :-)
<Ryan52> I asked this in the wrong channel apparently:
<Ryan52> 02:14 < Ryan52> I have access to private bug reports (I'm in the bug control group), however I don't get notification via email of new private bugs on packages I'm subscribed. is there any way I can make this  happen?
<Ryan52> 02:14 < Ryan52> I understand that email is insecure, but maybe it could send a gpg encrypted message?
<Ryan52> 02:14 < Ryan52> or it could just send a mail with "oh look, there's a new bug here: http://..."
<wgrant> Ryan52: New private bugs are deliberately not sent to bug contacts, as anybody can be subscribed.
<wgrant> Ryan52: New security bugs are by design only sent to ubuntu-security.
<wgrant> New apport bugs only the apport retracer.
<wgrant> This is unlikely to change.
<Ryan52> "New private bugs are deliberately not sent to bug contacts, as anybody can be subscribed."
<Ryan52> huh?
<Ryan52> I'm subscribed to the pakcage it's reported against.
<spm> wgrant: just reading my email - see what you meant on Fri(?) about personages spamming bug reports created by losas. o_O
<wgrant> Ryan52: Anybody can subscribe to a package's bugs.
<Ryan52> yes, I know.
<Ryan52> but I have access to the special bugs.
<Ryan52> and I'm subscribed.
<wgrant> spm: Yes. He didn't get suspended quite as quickly as I'd hoped.
<Ryan52> so it should tell me.
<Ryan52> it shouldn't tell people who don't have access but are subscribed.
<wgrant> Ryan52: bugcontrol can't see all private bugs.
<wgrant> Ryan52: Are you sure you didn't get subscribed after the last notification was sent?
<wgrant> Ahh. I think I see what's happening.
<spm> wgrant: heh. well "he
<wgrant> That's a good question.
<wgrant> Probably worth filing a bug about.
<spm>  " is zapped now; will cleanup tomorrow. later.
<wgrant> Because implicit subscriptions perhaps should apply to private bugs if the subscriber is already subscribed through a team.
<wgrant> Hmmmm.
<wgrant> Difficult.
<wgrant> spm: Great.
<Ryan52> wgrant: okay, what should I report the bug against?
<wgrant> Ryan52: 'malone'
<shakaran> I have a problem with bzr diverged-branches. My local brach have 11 revision. I add a new commit (this is revision 12), but on lauchpad, the bot commit 3 revisions after 11, then the launchpad bzr have 14 revisions, and I get a problem with diverged-branch, How to fix it?
<shakaran> If I do bzr merge, says: bzr: ERROR: No location specified or remembered
<Ryan52> wgrant: bug created, #425127 if you care, thanks!
<wgrant> Bug #425127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425127 in malone "private bugs in packages people with access to private bugs are subscribed to don't generate emails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425127
<BUGabundo> I made a boo boo
<BUGabundo> can I rename launchpad.net/mustard-android to launchpad.net/mustard-statusnet??
<wgrant> BUGabundo: You need to ask an admin to do that. Ask a question on the launchpad project.
<BUGabundo> thanks wgrant
<BUGabundo> wgrant: at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/ ?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Precisely.
<BUGabundo> thanks once again
<lantash1> QUESTION: How can I mark a series as translatable? Until now only the trunk series of LottaNZB could be translated (https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/lottanzb), but I'd like to add the 0.5 series. 0.6 aka trunk will introduce some major string changes and I'd like to give all translators the possibility to complete the 0.5 translation so that we can have a 0.5.1 maintenance release.
<Bushman> hi guys
<Bushman> can someone tell me where can i find THE LINE mentioned in:
<Bushman> Step 6: Now copy the second line from the apt sources.list entries section of the PPA overview page and paste it in just as you did in steps 4 and 5.
<Bushman> of https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<Bushman> since on the https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA there's not mention bout the sources.list
<Bushman> while it's linked as "PPA overview"
<\u03b5>  /etc/apt/sources.list?
<\u03b5> ah
<wgrant> Bushman: How did you find that page?
<\u03b5> can you link to a PPA overview?
<BUGabundo> hey again
<BUGabundo> how do I create a Master Project that will have sub projects and code inside them?
<BUGabundo> wgrant: ^^ ;)
<wgrant> BUGabundo: That's a project group. A project group has nothing except for projects inside it, and can only be created by a Launchpad administrator.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so I need to open a new Question
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> I need to have the project created 1st, right?
<BUGabundo> tell me so :)
<wgrant> BUGabundo: A project cannot be converted into a project group.
<wgrant> BUGabundo: so do not create a project with the name of your intended project group.
<BUGabundo> tooooo llaaaatteeee
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> damn it
<BUGabundo> I should know this things :(
<BUGabundo> I'm a dumbass
<BUGabundo> thanks once again
<BUGabundo> need to go now
<Bushman> wgrant: how? hmm... it was on one of the project's page as the way of installing stuff
<Bushman> \u03b5: in /etc/apt/sources.list there's no "launchpad" section, and the only entry is what i've added in step 5
<\u03b5> [14:54] <\u03b5>: can you link to a PPA overview?
<wgrant> Bushman: That's not really the right page to link to.
<wgrant> Bushman: They should link to a page of the form 'https://launchpad.net/~<USERNAME>/+archive/<PPANAME>'
<Bushman> then what is it doing there AT ALL?
<wgrant> Bushman: That has the sources.list line in question, and better instructions.
<wgrant> Bushman: Because those instructions make sense if you know about the PPA page.
<wgrant> Which you presumably do if you're accessing those instructions, unless somebody else has gone and linked there without giving context.
<Bushman> damn, i gtg, bbl and then i'll finnish it, thenks for the tips anyway
<Bushman> wgrant: yea, i have the project main page, thanks
<Bushman> later
 * Bushman is gone
<Pretto> hey, i need help, can someone take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/266176/
<\u03b5> maybe that's a private branch?
<\u03b5> hm
<\u03b5> does it only happen with that branch? maybe your launchpad-id is wrong
<Pretto> \u03b5, found the problem, lost my ssh keys when upgraded ti karmic
<Pretto> \u03b5, thank you
<\u03b5> yw
<Pretto> \u03b5, by the way, I am a member of ubuntu brazilian council, that is administrator of a team called ubuntubrazilian, for some reason a member of the council has no privileges to change the team data
<Pretto> \u03b5, is that a bug?
<\u03b5> I'm no LP admin, sorry
<Pretto> \u03b5, ok, thank you anyway
<\u03b5> Pretto, https://help.launchpad.net/HelpRotation
<Pretto> \u03b5, thank you, i will talk to Ursinha  ;)
<sebp> I uploaded a .pot file to get imported about 3 hours ago and it still isn't imported. shouldn't it be imported manually by now?
* thumper changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is now open sourced: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | Help contact: thumper | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | irc://irc.freenode.net/#launchpad-dev is the developer channel
<lifeless> thumper: I need help
<thumper> lifeless: so do I
<lifeless> thumper: \o/
<p_masho> is there a wiki with a launchpad project ? I cant see the links
<thumper> p_masho: not yet
<thumper> p_masho: it is one of the most frequently asked for things
<thumper> and is likely to be comming at some stage
<thumper> can't commit to a time frame yet though
 * p_masho oooooh thats the first thing i need to mrite some stuff about
<p_masho> thumper: jsut make a simple one like github
<thumper> p_masho: well... there are plans
<p_masho> aham.. blueprints
 * p_masho ducks ..
<thumper> :)
<p_masho> I was also expecint the bluerint to be somewhere where i could write my plan...
 * p_masho maybe uses twitter as a wiki.. one sentence at a time..
<thumper> p_masho: dev.launchpad.net
<p_masho> thumper: what thats a wiki I can use ?
<mahfiaz> is it possible to manage launchpad translations oldfashioned way using svn?
<thumper> p_masho: yes, for ideas and plans for LP
<thumper> p_masho: help.launchpad.net also for helpful stuff
<thumper> mahfiaz: what do you mean "manage" ?
<mahfiaz> thumper, I would like to do translation without launchpad
<thumper> mahfiaz: Launchpad doesn't make you us it ?!? What is your problem?
<thumper> s/us/use/
 * p_masho (child like).. but i want my own wiki so i can can play in my own sandbox... (snivel,,weeps.. drop tears onto icecram.. icecream falls in sandbox... sKKKKreaMMMMMMMM)
<thumper> p_masho: the team leads of the LP project are meeting at the end of the month, and wikis will be on the agenda
<mahfiaz> thumper, sorry, I didn't quite understand the first sentence
<thumper> mahfiaz: yes, typo - "Launchpad doesn't make you use the translations feature.  What problem are you trying to solve?"
<mahfiaz> thumper, I would like to checkout ubuntu translations over svn (or something else) and commit these back in, just to avoid the web interface
<thumper> mahfiaz: ah
<thumper> mahfiaz: I'm not sure how integrated the rosetta stuff is, best to ask that question on the rosetta project
<wgrant> You can't use a VCS with Ubuntu translations at the moment.
<wgrant> But you can export and import PO files.
<mahfiaz> wgrant, this is dead slow process
<wgrant> mahfiaz: It shouldn't be slow after the first time.
<mahfiaz> it usually takes a hour or so, for the .po file download link to be sent
<mahfiaz> to mailbox
<wgrant> But as thumper said, if you ask a question on 'rosetta' the devs will give you the best way. There might be something I don't know about.
#launchpad 2010-09-06
<kklimonda> hmm.. LP died?
<kklimonda> ah, it's back again
<lifeless> kklimonda: what happened ?
<kklimonda> lifeless: hmm.. something like "Couldn't connect to Launchpad, please wait and try again"
<lifeless> please file a bug
<lifeless> that was an edge update, which is meant to be zero-downtime.
<kklimonda> lifeless: hmm, "a zero-downtime update wasn't zero-downtime"? :)
<lifeless> kklimonda: 'got error page when using edge during an edge update'
<kklimonda> lifeless: k, done
<kklimonda> bug 631262
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 631262 in Launchpad itself "Got error page in edge server during an edge update (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631262
<lifeless> jjthanks
<lifeless> kklimonda: thanks
<Laibsch> Is there anything wrong with the targets http://paste.debian.net/88062/ in ~/.dput.cf?  Whenever I upload a particular package to them it is refused with "The source apt-cacher-ng - 0.5.4-1 is already accepted in ubuntu/lucid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution."
<Laibsch> that's strange for two reasons.  1) I'm uploading to maverick 2) even the lucid source in that ppa has been deleted a couple of days ago
<Laibsch> 0.5.4-1 is in none of the official releases, yet.
<madoman> Hi all ... I noticed that update "linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic" for 10.04 from update manager  makes my Dell E6510 boot to the "black" screen. I suppose this is a know bug? With "linux-image-2.6.32-23-generic" it works just fine. Seems that "black" screen boot is some know issue. But should this be reported as a new bug? Because it was delivered by the update manager.
<statik> hi voidspace
<voidspace> attempting to add a new email to my launchpad account fails - is this a known issue?
<voidspace> statik: hi
<voidspace> (Error ID: OOPS-1710E559)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1710E559
<lifeless> voidspace: hi.
<voidspace> lifeless: hey - hi
<voidspace> lifeless: which team are you on?
<lifeless> voidspace: all of them :P
<voidspace> lifeless: ha :-)
<voidspace> lifeless: I just joined ISD
<lifeless> voidspace: (it feels like that sometimes - I get /lots/ of mail - and my account (due to a bug) triggered 330 DB lookups on bug pages :P)
<lifeless> voidspace: I'm the technical architect for launchpad at the moment
<voidspace> :-)
<voidspace> ah right, cool
<lifeless> voidspace: I started in the roll, oh, 3 months back.
<lifeless> voidspace: remember when I said 'thats nice, I promise I'll look but -boy- am I busy right now' ?
<lifeless> that was ~ half way through week 1
<voidspace> hehe
<voidspace> so now you're three times as busy...
<lifeless> actually, if things like up right for this release
<lifeless> (thursday)
<lifeless> we'll have vastly improved data in our OOPSes; won't be proxying massive files via the zope appservers...
<lifeless> I should be able to sit back and look at the landscape a bit more.
<voidspace> as in "the landscape"
<lifeless> yes, not 'landscape' the product
<lifeless>  Module lp.registry.browser.person, line 4631, in validate_action_add_email
<lifeless>     owner_name = urllib.quote(owner.name)
<lifeless> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'name'
<voidspace> ah
<voidspace> so launchpad thinks I am a nobody, a None
<voidspace> that makes me sad :-(
<voidspace> ;-)
<lifeless> try on edge
<voidspace> edge?
<lifeless> voidspace: oh, and welcome :)
<voidspace> I got an interesting email from Ubuntu One on Saturday - I setup the iPhone integration and got an email with the repr of a Python object as my username :-)
<voidspace> (thanks)
<voidspace> thankfully I also got *another* email with my real username
<voidspace> what do you mean by "try on edge"?
<lifeless> voidspace: join this team
<lifeless> https://edge.launchpad.net/~launchpad-beta-testers
<lifeless> voidspace: edge is a thing we're about to delete :) - its 'get the latest changes and unreleased features' for launchpad
<voidspace> lifeless: ah, cool - joined
<lifeless> voidspace: we're moving to a single version deployed model, but we'll keep the latest-changes and unreleased features thing
<lifeless> just via code switches instead.
<voidspace> (Error ID: OOPS-1710EA751)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1710EA751
<voidspace> (that's on edge.launchpad.net)
<lifeless> voidspace: #launchpad-dev is a channel you might like
<voidspace> lifeless: freenode?
<lifeless> while in ISD you'll be on different stuff, the lp development channel is pretty active & we use many of the same toolchain
<lifeless> yes
<voidspace> ok - thanks
<voidspace> I'm going through the new starter guys for Canonical / ISD team at the moment
<voidspace> lifeless: sorry - computer issues...
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> running Ubuntu yet ?
<voidspace> lifeless: no :-) but hardware issues I think - or a video driver issue, not sure
<voidspace> lifeless: once every few days I get hard crashes
<voidspace> lifeless: I installed Ubuntu into a VM over the weekend and played with it
<voidspace> lifeless: impressed :-)
<voidspace> brb
<noodles775> voidspace: fwiw, I've added a comment on bug 576757 for the registry guys.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 576757 in Launchpad Registry "user oopsing when attempting to add an email address belonging to a never activated account (affected: 1, heat: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576757
<lucidfox> How does the release pattern work?
<lucidfox> I've just moved a project from Google Code to Launchpad - what would be the easiest way to import its old release tarballs?
<voidspace> noodles775: thanks
<voidspace> noodles775: would it be possible for an admin to delete the unused account - or should I do it?
<noodles775> voidspace: yeah, it should be possible. Best way would be to create a question similar to the following, and reference that one (as the launchpad administrators solved it there): https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/109891
<voidspace> noodles775: thanks - I'll do that
<voidspace> noodles775: For the record: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/124297
<noodles775> voidspace: great, I've just assigned it to the losas (Launchpad admins)
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> is it possible to do a kind of read-only link to a launchpad bug?
<AlanBell> so a bug could be referenced in a news publication as something interesting, but there would be an extra step for readers to jump through if they wanted to comment on the bug itself and would prevent accidental status changes etc.
<voidspace> issue with setting location on launchpad (and edge.launchpad): "The google maps API server rejected your request. THe "client" parameter specified in the request is invalid"
<lucidfox> How do I give someone else commit access to my project's bzr brunch?
<nigelb> lucidfox: what is your branch named as?
<nigelb> i.e. if its lp:~lucidfox, only you have access
<lucidfox> lp:<projectname>
<nigelb> if you make it lp:~teamfoo-dev, everyone will have access
<nigelb> err. everyone in the team
<lucidfox> Well, for example, here is one of my projects: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sikon/qink/trunk
<lucidfox> its primary branch, that is
<lucidfox> If I click "Set branch reviewer" and change it to a team, will it give the entire team commit rights?
<nigelb> ~sikon/qink/trunk => the first bit says who has commit acces
<ricotz> please, could someone restart https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+build/1945560 which is stuck!
<nigelb> generally most folks on lp create a team to administer commit access
<lucidfox> or will I need to manually create a branch for the team and import it?
<nigelb> lucidfox: just rename? isn't it possible to rename the branch?
<maxb> lucidfox: No, that only affects who does reviews. You need "Change branch details", and change the owner to a team
<bigjools> ricotz: noted
<nigelb> voidspace: known issue
<lucidfox> maxb> Rightio! Thanks
<voidspace> nigelb: cool
<ricotz> bigjools, thanks
<lucidfox> I've just migrated that project from Google Code, what would be the fastest way to import its old downloads?
<lucidfox> there are 5 releases left to import, each with a .tar.gz and a .tar.bz2
<lucidfox> Okay, guess I'll just upload them manually
<MichealH> Hello Can someone tell me how I log into launchpad for bzr
<nigelb> MichealH: can you clarify further?
<MichealH> How do I make my whoami correct so I can login to lauchpad on bzr
<bilalakhtar> MichealH: bzr whoami Micheal Harker <e-mail>
<bilalakhtar> MichealH: and also bzr launchpad-login michealh
<MichealH> Okay bilalakhtar
<MichealH> I got told to pust to branches I needed a SSH key?
<MichealH> *push
<nigelb> gah, he left
<nigelb> wgrant: Is this possible currently? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/124309
<nigelb> (getting a url that shows the bug and comments, but no box to add comments)
<wgrant> Not at the moment, no.
<nigelb> hm, thanks :)
<Laibsch> Is there anything wrong with the targets http://paste.debian.net/88062/ in ~/.dput.cf?  Whenever I upload a particular package to them it is refused with "The source apt-cacher-ng - 0.5.4-1 is already accepted in ubuntu/lucid and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution."
<Laibsch> that's strange for two reasons.  1) I'm uploading to maverick 2) even the lucid source in that ppa has been deleted a couple of days ago.  FWIW, 0.5.4-1 is in none of the official releases, yet.
<bigjools> Laibsch: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+faq/990
<Laibsch> bigjools-lunch: thank you.  but please read my question more carefully.  I know generally how LP and uploading works.
<Laibsch> if it's any help, I am official Debian maintainer of a number of packages.
<Laibsch> I think LP is misbehaving here.
<Laibsch> but I just want to see if I am doing something stupid.
<Laibsch> again, I am specifically uploading to maverick, yet get a rejection message for lucid.  and even there the source has been deleted days ago.
<soren> Laibsch: Does that PPA depend on your "stable" ppa?
<Laibsch> lemme check
<Laibsch> nope
<soren> Laibsch: If it does, that explains why it's rejected. Not so much why it says lucid, but..
<Laibsch> but that certainly was a good guess
<soren> ok.
<soren> Laibsch: Does it have any dependencies?
<Laibsch> no
<Laibsch> none at all
<soren> ok
<Laibsch> only ubuntu default dependencies
<soren> ok
<Laibsch> I guess maybe I should open a ticket against soyuz and let the devs sort out what is happening here.
<maxb> Laibsch: apt-cacher-ng - 0.5.4-1   	 (changes file)   	2010-09-03  	Deleted  	Lucid  	Net  	 All builds were built successfully.
<maxb> It's already there, you can't upload it again
<Laibsch> that's three days ago
<Laibsch> why is it still there?
<Laibsch> that's the first question
<Laibsch> second question is why the upload goes to lucid
<Laibsch> although I upload to maverick
<maxb> Well, first question, it's functioning as designed. You can delete packages, but not the metadata that records they once existed.
<Laibsch> ?
<Laibsch> so far I was always able to reupload a deleted package with the same version number
<Laibsch> and again, why the problem with the lucid/maverick mixup
<maxb> Huh. Really? I thought that was impossible
<Laibsch> doesn't look lik "functioning as designed" to me
<Laibsch> sure, did that a couple of times already
<tgm4883> Can you specify the release (maverick) when you upload a source package? I thought you had to do it in the changelog?
<Laibsch> usually it takes about 15-30 minutes for the cronjob to delete the files
<Laibsch> tgm4883: you can force the upload to a particular release
<tgm4883> hmm, neat
<persia> It's *supposed* to be impossible to upload the same version number to the same PPA (regardless of target).  Any case of it working was accidental exploitation of a bug, and the bug was probably fixed.
<Laibsch> persia: even if that file was removed?
<maxb> Yes, even if.
<Laibsch> sorry, but that would be terribly stupid
<maxb> No, it's terribly sensible
<Laibsch> and IMO that would be a real bug
<tgm4883> why would you want to?
<Laibsch> how do I upload the original debian version, then?
<tgm4883> that would surely cause issues for upgrades
<persia> It is designed to allow PPAs to be first-class archives for distribution.  This makes them somewhere between painful and useless for learning, or staging stuff.
<Laibsch> tgm4883: ^^^ for example
<persia> The two alternatives were discussed at length in several bugs, and the decision was to support distribution over staging.
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> so the feature of allowing unchanged sources was deliberately broken, then
<Laibsch> Cause I don't see how to upload that package to my PPA now
<Laibsch> withouth creating a new PPA
<Laibsch> and to request a sync I need to show a build log
<Laibsch> which I haven't been able to produce for almost a week now
<Laibsch> :-/
<Laibsch> sorry, I stand by my word that this is stupid
<Laibsch> I don't see the benefit
<Laibsch> a deleted source and binary should be deleted for good
<persia> `apt-get install sbuild ubuntu-dev-tools; mk-sbuild --arch=i386 maverick; sbuild -A -d maverick-i386 foo.dsc` will generate a build log.
<Laibsch> tgm4883: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions
<Laibsch> that's where that forced release is documented
<persia> launchpad PPAs have been adjusted to not usefully support what you seek to accomplish, intentionally.  I happen to agree that it would be nice to use them for that, but it's not how it works today.
<Laibsch> persia: I already see a dev asking me for a buildlog from a PPA at some time in the future
<Laibsch> because they will be my comfortable than me uploading a build log
<Laibsch> plus now I need to set up a maverick pbuilder
<persia> send them here.  The decision was made a couple years ago, and isn't likely to be revisited.
<Laibsch> boooooh!
<Laibsch> couple of years?
<tgm4883> Laibsch, ah I see now, however there is still "Important: Version numbers must be unique. This has implications if you want to provide packages for multiple Ubuntu series at once:", which is usually why I append +ppa# on the end
<Laibsch> doubt that
<Laibsch> rather a couple of months
<tgm4883> that way I can bump a build number in LP
<Laibsch> I've still been using that feature or bug depending on where you stand recently
<Laibsch> tgm4883: I don't think you fully understand what I am doing
<Laibsch> I'm intentionally not fiddling with changelog
<tgm4883> Laibsch, I probably don't. But i'm not a LP person, so I can't do much to help you anyway
<wgrant> Laibsch: You can still use the series override.
<wgrant> Laibsch: You just can't upload it multiple times.
<Laibsch> wgrant: what is the series override?
<wgrant> 23:53:41 < Laibsch> that's where that forced release is documented
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> wasn't sure that's what you meant
<Laibsch> well, trust me, I'm stuck with this one
<wgrant> How?
<Laibsch> I incorrectly uploaded this one to lucid first
<Laibsch> kaboom
<Laibsch> that PPA is now forever dead for this package 0.5.4-1
<Laibsch> IMHO that's not good
<wgrant> It's as it should be.
<wgrant> PPAs are not test build platforms.
<Laibsch> ask the bugs-people
<wgrant> Hm?
<Laibsch> I think they would disagree
<wgrant> Bugs-people?
<Laibsch> a buildlog from a PPA is a common request
<wgrant> That is odd.
<Laibsch> for a sync request
<Laibsch> and possibly others
<tgm4883> Laibsch, just because the bugs people are using the PPA as a staging area doesn't mean that is what it is for
<wgrant> But what's stopping you from doing a no-change rebuild?
<maxb> huh? I don't even provide logs usually for sync requests, I just say I did it
<Laibsch> tgm4883: I'm just trying to achieve whatever I feel is important for Ubuntu.
<wgrant> maxb: FFEs require build logs
<Laibsch> I don't care how that is done
<wgrant> Or did back in my day.
<Laibsch> but some consistency and common sense would be nice
<wgrant> Laibsch: Why can't you upload with a different version number, then sync?
<wgrant> That is, submit a build log for a slightly different version.
<wgrant> But still sync the original.
<Laibsch> why should I upload with a different version number?
<Laibsch> wgrant: just a sec
<wgrant> Because it's going to have different binaries.
<tgm4883> because you can't use the same version :)
<wgrant> And using the same version number for two different sets of packages is insane.
<Laibsch> I only want one set of packages
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> But you asked for two.
<Laibsch> but even deleting all packages, I can't do that anymore now
<Laibsch> nope
<Laibsch> I didn't
<wgrant> You uploaded to Lucid.
<wgrant> Then you tried to upload to Maverick.
<Laibsch> wgrant: http://oss.leggewie.org/dsc-upload-hardy is the reason
<tgm4883> I stand by my statement of appending +ppa# on the end. That should show that it is still the same version number, but the build number was bumped.
<wgrant> tgm4883: Exactly.
<tgm4883> I'm assuming you need to rebuild it for a packaging issue
<Laibsch> I can upload an unmodified dsc from anywhere with a single command
<Laibsch> tgm4883: and I stand by my statement that you don't understand what I'm doing, OK?
<wgrant> Laibsch: And that's not necessarily a good thing.
<wgrant> PPAs are not, primarily, a test build platform.
<Laibsch> your opinion
<wgrant> They are designed to behave like a sane distribution archive.
<tgm4883> Laibsch, you are trying to produce build logs for a sync request to get a newer version of apt-cacher-ng into maverick from debian?
<wgrant> And sane distribution archives do not reuse versions.
 * Laibsch suggest for wgrant to read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions
<wgrant> I'm well aware of it.
<Laibsch> I'm just doing what's intentionally supported there
<Laibsch> for years
<wgrant> Laibsch: that hasn't changed for a very long time.
<wgrant> Which bit are you referring to?
<Laibsch> the "unchanged" bit
<Laibsch> that obviously includes the changelog
<wgrant> You can upload it.
<wgrant> Just not multiple times.
<tgm4883> wgrant, I would have to agree that it would be nice to have the same version number on multiple releases. As it stands now, we have to add hte ppa# if we build for more than 1 release
<wgrant> tgm4883: Oh yes, that would certainly be nice.
<wgrant> But Debian repositories (and indeed package managers) don't work that way.
<tgm4883> yep
<Laibsch> thanks for helping me understand what the issue was
<Laibsch> let's agree to disagree on the sensibility of completely disallowing from now uploading the unmodified source to my PPA
<Laibsch> I'm barred from that for life now
<Laibsch> IMHO not sensible
<wgrant> Given how archives work, it is quite sensible.
<wgrant> It's not sensible for a test build platform, however.
<wgrant> Which is what some use PPAs for.
<tgm4883> Sounds like the PPA team and the bug team need to have a chat
<bigjools> Laibsch: you are not barred from anything, you can do a simple no-change version bump.  All the other PPA users do this.  Ubuntu uploaders do this.
<tgm4883> It would seem however that you aren't allowed to upload packages that haven't been changed from the version that is in debian or ubuntu
<bigjools> with respect, PPAs are not a package build testing service, they are a package publishing service
<tgm4883> from https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<bigjools> tgm4883: yes, you can upload them with no change, provided you've not already uploaded them to the same PPA
<tgm4883> bigjools, well technically you can, i was just reading the help pages
<wgrant> The rule has been there from day 1.
<wgrant> It's never been enforced.
<tgm4883> Note: We will not accept uploads of packages that are unmodified from their original source in Ubuntu or Debian, only packages that include your own changes.
<tgm4883> wgrant, yea, I figured
<wgrant> I'm not sure it actually has any purpose.
<bigjools> tgm4883: that's a policy, not a rule
<tgm4883> wgrant, sounds like they don't want to over burden the build servers. No need to duplicate work
<tgm4883> but yea, never enforced
<tgm4883> On a different note, is it possible to have publishing dependencies on other packages in the same PPA? eg. I have a package that depends on another package (not build depends). If that first package fails to build, and the second package publishes, then users get broken software
<Laibsch> bigjools: how many times do I have to repeat myself?  "unchanged" is the keyword, OK?
<bigjools> Laibsch: I'm trying to catch up the backscroll so sorry if I missed anything.  I'm happy to listen to you and explain why the service works as it does.
<maxb> Laibsch: If 0.5.4-1 built successfully in maverick, the resulting binaries would not be "unchanged" from the binaries formerly built in lucid
<Laibsch> maxb: the first build was for lucid, it failed
<Laibsch> and now I can't retry for maverick
<maxb> Laibsch: that is not true, it succeeded
<bigjools> and you can also copy the package internally to maverick
<bigjools> (provided you don't need a rebuild specifically for maverick)
<tgm4883> bigjools, he needs a build log for it
<bigjools> for maverick specifically?
<maxb> bigjools: Laibsch does - the use case is using a PPA as a sync request build-tester
<tgm4883> yea
<bitdancer> OK, how do I log in to launchpad.net?  I get 'Invalid OpenID transaction'.  I've googled. I've cleared my cache and cookies.  I've made sure javascript is enabled for launchpad.net.  I still get that error and can't log in.
<tgm4883> bigjools, apparently because the bug team told him he needed a PPA build log
<bigjools> Laibsch: append ~ppa1 to your version, upload to Maverick and profit.
<Laibsch> bigjools: please read what I already wrote
<Laibsch> I don't want to state my position 10 times
<Laibsch> I already said "agree to disagree"
<bigjools> Laibsch: please repeat it, there's over a hundred lines of backscroll and I have no idea what you're referring toi
<tgm4883> he wants it completly unchanged.
<Laibsch> yes
<bigjools> Laibsch: the bottom line is that PPAs are not a build testing service.  If you want to build repeatedly then you need to upload newer versions.  It has been like that for 3 years.
<tgm4883> but IMHO, it's a build version bump, so it's still unchanged. But I might just think that because of how i've built things on a PPA before
<Laibsch> which I think is clearly the intention of allowing something like https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions
<Laibsch> why else would you even need that
<Laibsch> ?
<Laibsch> if you force people to touch changelog?
<tgm4883> "You may be able to use your PPA to build sources from other distributions that use .deb packages"
<Laibsch> or if supposedly you are not allowed to upload unchanged sources as some have been saying is not supported
<bigjools> I really don't see the big deal about a version bump - it takes 10 seconds to do and re-upload.
<tgm4883> Important: Version numbers must be unique. This has implications if you want to provide packages for multiple Ubuntu series at once:
<Laibsch> bigjools: I've until very recently never had a problem deleting a package and reuploading that shortly afterwards
<bigjools> Laibsch: sorry that is not true
<Laibsch> but I understand the #launchpad position
<bigjools> we've *never* allowed that
<Laibsch> no need to go in circles
<Laibsch> bigjools: nonsense
<bigjools> and you are free to look through the code history
<Laibsch> I know it was possible
<bigjools> no, it was not
<tgm4883> Laibsch, seems that page lets you know you can pull it from another another source (ie. a debian repo) and build it for another disto (ie. maverick) without changing the sources
<Laibsch> bigjools: you believe whatever you believe
<Laibsch> I know what I know
<tgm4883> Laibsch, it does not say (in fact, it specifically says you cannot) have the same version numbers in the same PPA
<bigjools> Laibsch: I am the lead developer on Soyuz, I've been there since day one of PPAs.  I *know*.
<bitdancer> no one has a clue, eh?
 * bigjools gives up trying to help
<bitdancer> Doesn't look like I can even file a bug report.
<bigjools> please, ask someone else
<tgm4883> bitdancer, sorry, my question got lost in this other issue as well
<bitdancer> :)
<tgm4883> bigjools, I'll redirect at you, can you set publishing dependencies? I have a package that depends on another package (not build depends). If that first package fails to build, and the second package publishes, then uses get broken software.
<tgm4883> and we use the PPA's to get newer builds to users every day :)
<wgrant> There's no way to do that automatically.
<bigjools> tgm4883: yeah that's a known issue around PPAs, because the old version gets superseded
<wgrant> Your best bet may be to set up a staging PPA.
<bigjools> what he said
<wgrant> And use an API script to watch for successful builds, then copy both across to the proper PPA.
<bigjools> tgm4883: but ideally you'd test the build locally first ;)
<tgm4883> hmm, API might be the way to go
<tgm4883> bigjools, we literally build every day for both trunk and from a fixes branch
<tgm4883> pulling from upstream sources
<bigjools> tgm4883: is it a daily build?
<tgm4883> I don't think we will be doing local builds first, although yea, that would be ideal
<tgm4883> bigjools, yep
<bigjools> have you tried recipes yet?
<tgm4883> 2 daily builds actually, one for trunk, one for fixes
<tgm4883> we haven't yet, but have talked about it
<bigjools> it won't solve you problem but I thought I'd ask :)
<tgm4883> we have it set up on a build server right now
<tgm4883> builds only if there are changes upstream
<tgm4883> which for trunk, usually means every day
<tgm4883> I'll look into the API, see if we can't do something with that
<bigjools> tgm4883: the other way of doing it is to include the version in the package name. That's a little horrbile though :(
<tgm4883> oh yea, thats not fun times
<tgm4883> I've thought about setting hard dependencies on the version number, but that can get problematic
<bigjools> there's a bug somewhere about supporting configurable numbers of concurrent versions
<tgm4883> yea, theres a few bugs I have found that would be helpful to have
<tgm4883> apparently you are supposed to be able to have multiple releases in the changlog and build for all
<tgm4883> ie, maverick, lucid, jaunty
<tgm4883> all for the same entry
<wgrant> Sort of.
<wgrant> The changelog format supports it.
<wgrant> But no archive tools that I know of do.
<tgm4883> yea, apparently debian doesn't support that either :/
<bigjools> we might be implementing that in the near-ish future
<tgm4883> ohh nice
<bigjools> it's needed for Bin NMUs
<wgrant> It may have been implemented in Debian before package pools.
<wgrant> But they were introduced nearly a decade ago, which makes it impossible without mangling binary versions.
<tgm4883> cause our build script builds 3 packages for all ubuntu supported distros from 2 branches
<tgm4883> usually that means around 18 uploads?
<wgrant> Do you need to build separately for each?
<bigjools> which package(s) are you working on?
<wgrant> Or do the eg. Hardy binaries work all the way up to Maverick?
<wgrant> If so, you can copy the binaries from Hardy upwards.
<tgm4883> wgrant, nope, hardy doesn't work on maverick
<tgm4883> technically we don't build for hardy anymore though
<tgm4883> bigjools, mythtv
<tgm4883> bigjools, and mythplugins and myththemes
<bigjools> ah cool, I am a myth user
<tgm4883> bigjools, sweet deal
<tgm4883> we build 2 packages for each ubuntu release
<tgm4883> whatever was shipped with that version, and +1
<tgm4883> so hardy doesn't get builds anymore because there are no upstream changes for 0.21 anymore
<tgm4883> current version is 0.23
<tgm4883> well, 0.23.1
<tgm4883> karmic will stop getting builds soon tool
<tgm4883> too
<bigjools> I would have thought that daily builds only really make sense on the most recent LTS, non-LTS and dev version
<tgm4883> bigjools, that is usually how it ends up based on the upstream release schedule
<bigjools> great
<tgm4883> but with mythtv, users tend to try and stick with what works
<tgm4883> and update from the fixes branch
<tgm4883> karmic will stop getting builds once 0.24 gets released, probably in about a month
<tgm4883> karmic was released with 0.22, and also gets builds for 0.23 (per our policy of building 2 mythtv releases for each ubuntu release)
<tgm4883> so if upstream doesn't release 0.24 for 18 months, we will build keep the karmic builds going until either karmic isn't supported anymore, or 0.24 gets released
<tgm4883> but this is all way off topic. I'll go check out the LP API and see if we can do what we need. bigjools if you have any mythtv questions, stop by #ubuntu-mythtv
<boracasli> Can I use google translate in launchpad translations?
<bigjools> tgm4883: sure thing - I've been using it for ~6 years now and stuff still confuses me :)
<vagrale> Hi! How can i rename project in launchpad?
<boracasli> Launchpad Translations prefer only to translate in their mother tongue to users?
<bigjools> jtv ^
<boracasli> Launchpad Translations prefer only to translate in their mother tongue to users?
<jtv> boracasli: I'm not sure what it is you want to do
<dpm> hi boracasli, as we told you when you asked using the answers system, there is no integration between Launchpad and Google Translate. We also recommend only to translate in the languages the translator knows
<jtv> Google Translate is definitely _not_ good enough to produce translations…
<jtv> Maybe this is about translating the user interface?
<boracasli> David Planella, auto-translated strings are deleted?
<boracasli> in Ubuntu etc.
<jtv> They should not be approved.
<boracasli> David Planella (dpm), auto-translated strings are deleted?
<jtv> There are two reasons:
<boracasli> why?
<jtv> boracasli: I just answered you
<boracasli> what reasons
<dpm> boracasli, jtv is already answering the question
<jtv> Because Google Translate is not good enough, as I already said, and has no knowledge of a project's or translation team's translation guidelines.
<boracasli> and
<jtv> It's also not very consistent.
<dpm> boracasli, furthermore, you need to join a translation team to submit translations to Ubuntu. I don't think any translation team would allow you to join them if you are not fluent in their language
<boracasli> Are the strings translated with automatic translators such as Google Translate in ubuntu will be deleted? And I joint to any translation team.
<boracasli> Are the strings translated with automatic translators such as Google Translate in ubuntu will be deleted? And I joint to any translation team. please answer
<dpm> boracasli, we have already answered that question, please read it.
<jtv> boracasli: stop shouting please
<boracasli> Is Google Translate banned?
<jtv> boracasli: please do not submit any google translate translations.
<tgm4883> google isn't exactly a little known operation. I think it's safe to say that if google translate worked well enough for ubuntu translations, that canonical would already be using it on a mass scale
<boracasli> Will you say "Stop doing this."?
<boracasli> If yes, say "Stop doing this."
<jtv> boracasli: we're already saying that, and you're just not listening
<boracasli> I'm submitting google translations
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<boracasli> Will you say "Stop doing this."?If yes, say "Stop doing this."
 * dpm ignores further comments
<tgm4883> "Stop doing this."
<boracasli> Launchpad accounts can banned?
<jtv> boracasli: if you don't speak enough english to understand our answers, you probably shouldn't be translating
<boracasli> I can speak enough.
<boracasli> Is Launchpad has got a twitter?
<boracasli> or canonical
<jtv> lol
<jtv> okay, that was a good joke—who are you really?
<boracasli> Is Launchpad or Canonical has got a Twitter account?
<boracasli> In Soviet Russia, Launchpad buys Canonical!
<tgm4883> Ubuntu çeviriler için google çevirmen kullanmayın
<bigjools> boracasli: launchpadstatus is the twitter accont
<bigjools> account, even
<tgm4883> yes, I realize the irony in my above translated statement :)
<boracasli> niye ubuntu çevirileri için google translate kullanmamı istemiyorsunuz
<boracasli> I'm translated Moovida to Georgian with Google Translate
<tgm4883> yeterli Ubuntu çeviriler için iyi değil çünkü. Ayrıca Ubuntu politikasına karşı kullanmaktır.
<boracasli> tgm4883? Türk müsün
<tgm4883> nope
<boracasli> where are you from?
<tgm4883> USA
<boracasli> hmm
<boracasli> really do you know turkish?
<tgm4883> no, ironically, I was using google translate
<boracasli> yeterli Ubuntu çeviriler için iyi değil çünkü. Ayrıca Ubuntu politikasına karşı kullanmaktır. please translate to english
<boracasli> but no gtranslate
<tgm4883> But this is why you shouldn't use google translator  ( Türk müsün ==   Do Turkey  )
<boracasli> yes
<tgm4883> so ^^ was ( because it is not good enough for Ubuntu translations. It is also against Ubuntu policy
<tgm4883> I think this proves why not to use google translations for ubuntu
<boracasli> Çünkü o, Ubuntu çevirileri için yeterince iyi değildir. Ayrıca Ubuntu ilkesine de aykırıdır.
<boracasli> my translation
<boracasli> no gtranslate
<boracasli> but "canonical" is Canonical Ltd.
<tgm4883> true, which is probably translated incorrectly
<tgm4883> then there is also subtle differences. ie. trash isn't even universal between US english and UK english
<boracasli> https://translations.launchpad.net/moovida/1.0/+lang/ka
<boracasli> my georgian moovida
<walton> hi
<walton> i have a question about building packages with launchpad: if i have a bzr branch with a debian directory and a watch file, can i make launchpad automatically use the watch file to build new upstream releases?
<idnar> hmm, I proposed a branch for review 17 minutes ago, and it's still "updating diff..."
<idnar> are there delays in branch scanning or something?
<idnar> (it's a private branch, if that matters)
<nhandler> I know there was some interest in this script the last time I mentioned it. Here is a small python script that will subscribe a team/person to a specified list of packages. A couple of Debian pkg-* teams are using it to monitor bugs for their packages in Ubuntu: http://www.43-1.org/tmp/lp-mass-subscribe
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> Could anyone imagine giving a session about using code review/bzr/launchpad at Ubuntu App Developer Week? :)
<esteve> hi guys
<esteve> we bought a subscription and our bzr repos are private now
<esteve> however, I can't seem to make bug reports private by default
<esteve> is there an option for doing so or do I have to post a question on launchpad answers?
<salgado> bac, can you help esteve?
<esteve> salgado bac: thanks, I posted a question on launchpad bugs https://answers.launchpad.net/malone/+question/124343
<esteve> but I don't know if that's the right place
<salgado> esteve, don't need to worry about that; someone will get to it soon
<esteve> salgado: thanks!
<lvh> Hey
<lvh> is it normal that the branding icon isn't used as a favicon
<Nightrose> hi
<Nightrose> launchpad is giving me an error telling me to try again when submitting a bug report
<Nightrose> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<Nightrose> can someone help?
 * Nightrose waves at mneptok
<thumper> Nightrose: what project were you trying to file a bug report on?
<Nightrose> thumper: linux
<Nightrose> using the command line tool
<thumper> Nightrose: ubuntu-bug
<thumper> ?
<Nightrose> yes
<thumper> did it work a subsequent time?
<Nightrose> i got redirected to the website to fill out the rest of the info and submitted it then got the error
<Nightrose> tried reloading with resubmitting the data multiple times
<Nightrose> same error
<Nightrose> didn't try going through ubuntu-bug again
<thumper> hmm..
<thumper> Nightrose: so the error was from the webbrowser after adding more info?
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> final step
<Nightrose> well error text was from launchpad
<thumper> Nightrose: was it on edge?
<Nightrose> yes
<thumper> Nightrose: it is possible that you hit the daily edge update...
<thumper> maybe
<thumper> would you care to try it again?
<Nightrose> ok
<thumper> thanks
<Nightrose> can do after i had food yes
<thumper> if you are still getting an error we should file a bug
<Nightrose> ok
<Snorlax> anyone alive here?
<thumper> Snorlax: yes
<thumper> maybe
<thumper> need more coffee though
<Snorlax> Ha, I can understand that.
<Snorlax> The website sent me here. I'm setting up a private launchpad machine and ran into an unusual error.
<thumper> what do you mean a private launchpad machine?
<Snorlax> I'm testing launchpad, deployed on an internal machine.
<lifeless> #launchpad-dev would be a better channel for this
<Snorlax> I see...
<Nightrose> thumper: getting the same error again
<lifeless> Nightrose: do you get an OOPS code?
<lifeless> !oops
<ubot5> An OOPS is a system error in launchpad, please see https://help.launchpad.net/Oops
<Nightrose> lifeless: no
<lifeless> can you pastebin the error text / take a screen shot please
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> lifeless: http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp/launchpad.png
<lifeless> Nightrose: do you get that immediately
<lifeless> or after filling in the summary ?
<Nightrose> i filled in the summary and then get to the page where it asks me if it is a dupe of some others or if i want to really file it any fill in more details
<Nightrose> i say it's not a dupe and fill in the next page
<Nightrose> then click submit again to finish filing it
<Nightrose> then get that error
<lifeless> Nightrose: thats very strange
<lifeless> try hitting refresh
<lifeless> your browser may prompt to resubmit
<lifeless> - say yes
<Nightrose> same error - also happened when i first tried filing the bug before
<lifeless> Nightrose: try retrying - sorry.
<lifeless> Nightrose: really not sure whats up - that page indicates a down appserver, which isn't meant to happen
<lifeless> losa ping
<Nightrose> lifeless: reloaded - same :(
<lifeless> Nightrose: take the url, take edge out of it, and then hit enter
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> takes me back to the summary part of the wizard
 * Nightrose fills in again
<Nightrose> lifeless: same
<Nightrose> oh no wait
<Nightrose> i'm redirected to edge again
<lifeless> there is alink on the bottom right of the page
<lifeless> 'disable edge' - click it
<Nightrose> k
<lifeless> now try
<Nightrose> lifeless: success
<Nightrose> \o/
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> I'll try to get a handle on the issue when a sysadmin is around
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> thx
<Nightrose> lifeless: not sure if that is something for you to look into too but i said it was a graphics related bug in ubuntu-bug and it got tagged with resume suspend
<lifeless> thats done by some distro tools not launchpad itself
<Nightrose> k
<lifeless> #ubuntu-bugs may be able to give some information
<Nightrose> ok
#launchpad 2010-09-07
<mac9416> Is it possible to request reviews from multiple people?
<mac9416> On a merge request that is.
<thumper> mac9416: yes it is and if you were still here I'd tell you how
<persia> You could tell everyone else, and it'd be in backscroll :)
<thumper> persia: once sumbitted you "Request another review"
<persia> I've seen that.  I've also seen teams who request a review from a team, and require two responses before they commit.
<thumper> persia: you can now have two outstanding reviews for a team
<thumper> persia: and it has been like that for a while
<persia> Oh, so "Request another review" doesn't create a new merge request object?
<persia> That's very nice indeed :)
<thumper> persia: no, it doesn't create a new proposal, just requests another review from someone or some team
<bilalakhtar> The shipova builder is slow!
<bilalakhtar> I uploaded a source package to my PPA, the amd64 builder built in 6 minutes, while this one is building from the last 20+ minutes!
<bilalakhtar> the source package is actually a patched plymouth
<bigjools> not all the builders are equal, no
<bilalakhtar> bigjools: this is not the first time
<bigjools> bilalakhtar: are you asking me a question or something else?
<bilalakhtar> bigjools: well, I am reporting a could-be problem
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> sometimes the builds can take longer because we have a scaling issue on the dispatcher.  It will be fixed in a couple of days.
<lucazade> hi all! i'm not able to build plymouth in my ppa repository
<lucazade> buildlog says there is a issue with vga16fb
<lucazade> https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/ppa/+build/1946517
<lucazade> is there a way to fix it?
<bilalakhtar> lucazade: lol, I just built it in mine
<lucazade> well i'll try using your source package
<idnar> argh
<idnar> is there a way to stop an LP account receiving email notifications for a team it belongs to?
<idnar> (or even just disable all email notifications)
<lifeless> !oops
<ubot5> An OOPS is a system error in launchpad, please see https://help.launchpad.net/Oops
<eLBati> ciao
<eLBati> debian users?
<eLBati> easiest way to solve "Bazaar repository format 2a (needs bzr 1.16 or later)" launchpad error ?
<maxb> eLBati: backports.org has 2.0.3, that's old, but new enough
<eLBati> maxb, thanks
<thefish> hi, we would like to replace redmine with launchpad - is this possible to do with a local launchpad install? Ive installed as per the instructions on dev.launchpad, and have a running instance, though it is full of other launchpad.net projects. Is there a way to run it for local-only projects, and not have any connection to launchpad.net?
<deryck> thefish, hi again. :-)  Is it "possible?"  -- yes, with a lot of work.  But Launchpad is not meant/designed to be run stand alone, locally, or for a single project....
<thefish> deryck: ok cool, this is what i was starting to think
<deryck> thefish, the whole power of lp is that it makes cross-project collaboration better, easier, etc.
<thefish> yes fair enough, i was being a bit selfish and hoping to limit the size of cross-project :)
<thefish> back to redmine i think
<thefish> deryck: thank you for the help
<deryck> thefish, np.
<gnb_> hm, what's the recommended way of migrating from mantisbt to launchpad's bug tracker?
<gnb_> i can't seem to find a migration tool for that, so figured i might try mantisbt -> trac (using their conversion tool) -> launchpad using https://edge.launchpad.net/trac-launchpad-migrator
<gnb_> or did i just miss some more direct way? :)
<deryck> gnb_, hi.  Mainly you just need to get your bugs out of the existing tracker in lp bug import format.  https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/ImportFormat
<deryck> gnb_, there is no existing tool (that I know of) to do this for mantisbt.
<gnb_> deryck: yeah, i saw that, i thought that maybe there was a tool i had missed while googling :)
<deryck> gnb_, not that I know of.  sorry.
<gnb_> thanks anyway, i'll try that mantis->trac->launchpad idea now
<deryck> gnb_, if you do happen to work up a script to do this for yourself, please consider releasing it OSS and hosting on LP.  To help others in the future.
<gnb_> i might, assuming my trac idea doesn't work :)
<MTecknology> -_-
<MTecknology> I thought time in queue estimates werre supposed to be fixed? This has been a LONG 4sec
<MTecknology> about 12,000% off
<yofel> maxb: does this look right now? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/oscaf/trunk (shared desktop ontologies import)
<maxb> yofel: yes, that looks fine, approved.
<yofel> thanks :)
<JoshBrown> What is ~launchpad-users for?
<thumper> JoshBrown: a mailing list?
<maxb> JoshBrown: Launchpad mailing lists are a bit odd... they exist only in connection with a team. In this case, the team only exists to allow the mailing list to exist.
<AnAnt> does my webbrower have to support javascript in order to be able to modify the title/description of a bug on Launchpad ?
<AnAnt> ah, use the add tags link !
<SpamapS> is there no way to link, directly, a project with a PPA?
<lifeless> not yet
<JoshBrown> So ~launchpad-users is just a general launchpad mailing list, like new features and stuff?
<SpamapS> bummer
<JoshBrown> SpamapS: You could create a team, then give the team a PPA and link the team to the project.
<SpamapS> JoshBrown: yeah, I kind of want the PPA to be shown on the project downloads list. :)
<SpamapS> like .. here's the tarball.. and here's where you can just get the debs
<JoshBrown> SpamapS: Ah, well sorry, that's the best suggestion I can offer. Apart from maybe submitting a feature request.
<SpamapS> I know mtaylor was wanting that a while back
<SpamapS> was hoping it had somehow slipped through already. :)
<JoshBrown> See: bug #572292 and bug #245183
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 572292 in Launchpad Registry "Cannot link projects to packages in PPAs (affected: 2, heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572292
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 245183 in Soyuz "Can't easily link a project and its PPA (affected: 6, heat: 16)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245183
<mangojambo> hi... I'm having a little problem with bazaar. When I try to open Settings > Configuration > User Configuration , nothing happens and I get this error: QKqueueFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: open: No such file or directory   QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /Users/mj/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<mangojambo> how can I fix it?
#launchpad 2010-09-08
<micahg> I seem to be having trouble submitting a bug
<micahg> no OOPS listed
<kklimonda> hmm.. I get a OOPS-1711EA2030 when trying to access https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/linuxwacom/+bug/560180 - I got there from user's page with related bugs
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1711EA2030
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 560180 in xf86-input-wacom (Ubuntu) "wacom buttons don't work/cause mouse to move to upper left corner and click. (affected: 28, heat: 172)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<thumper> kklimonda: I can see that bug
<thumper> kklimonda: try again?
<kklimonda> thumper: now I get two different results for a single link - a "Lost something?" page if I follow the link I've pasted here.. and "Lost something?" page with OOPS-1712EC34 when I click on the first wacom bug from this page: http://bit.ly/cLJ6Zh
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1712EC34
<nigelb> thumper: I think its when you try to access it via the linuxwacom task that the oops is thrown
<kklimonda> yes, it doesn't fail if you either use a generic bug link or xf86-input-wacom task one
<nigelb> which could be because there isn't a linuxwacom project on LP
<thumper> hmm... works for me
<nigelb> thumper: logout of LP and try ? ;)
 * thumper thinks of something
<thumper> yeah...
<thumper> inactive project
<nigelb> aha, that's what it is
<maxb> I wish inactive projects were not hidden like that
<maxb> They make their presence felt enough that they're not really nonexistent
<kklimonda> thumper: should I report it? inactive or not the dead links shouldn't show up :)
<thumper> kklimonda: yes, report it.
<kklimonda> done
<thumper> thanks
<micahg> thumper: I had an issue earlier with submitting a bug, but no oops code appeared
<thumper> micahg: it may have been an api failure
<thumper> micahg: those do create oopses (I think)]
<thumper> micahg: but just captured server side
<micahg> thumper: k, what do I do about my bug?
<thumper> micahg: did you not get it submitted?
<micahg> thumper: no
<thumper> micahg: are you on edge?
<micahg> yes, I suppose I can try prod, but it's an apport bug, I guess the ID will still be in the URL
<thumper> micahg: you may have to click on the "disable edge redirect" in the footer
<thumper> micahg: or you'll be redirected mid check
 * soren dreams of a "convert to blueprint" button for bugs
<persia> soren, The discussion along those lines I've seen is more of the mass-convert-all-blueprints-to-bugs-and-forget-the-mess nature.
<soren> persia: Oh, dear, no.
<soren> persia: Well, if bugs were to grow the features that blueprints actually do have, then perhaps.
<soren> Like dependencies, for instance.
 * persia has encountered any number of completely fallacious dependencies claimed for blueprints, and strongly suspects that not to be useful
<persia> But bug relationships have been under debate since way back (2005 or 2006)
<persia> The other thing I think they need is the restoration of associated URL (for spec text, etc.)
<dpm> hi all, what's the project in LP to report a bug in defining milestones for a project?
<wgrant> dpm: launchpad-registry
<dpm> thanks wgrant!
<Leif> Hi. I uploaded a .pot file on 1st of September, but it is still in Import Queue. It says Needs Review and i can only Delete or Block. I know the launchpad team sometimes review manually but it has been 8 days so i am wondering when something will happen :)
<yofel> jelmer: can you retry https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdegraphics/trunk ?
<jelmer> yofel: done
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> and can you approve https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdeedu/trunk ?
<jelmer> yofel, done
 * yofel hugs jelmer
<yofel> jelmer: while you're at it: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdeaccessibility/trunk https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdeadmin/trunk https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdeartwork/trunk https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdegames/trunk https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdenetwork/trunk
<yofel> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdeplasma-addons/trunk https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdesdk/trunk https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdeutils/trunk
<yofel> that should be all of KDE trunk except kdeexamples and kdevplatform (those don't have LP projects yet)
<jelmer> yofel: I'll have a look later when I have a testsuite to wait for or something like that.
<yofel> sure, not urgent
<maxb> yofel: I believe there are some KDE imports that are failing because they don't match bzr-svn's idea of the KDE special layout, though
<jelmer> Patches to the KDELayout class in bzr-svn welcome !
<yofel> maxb: right, I know that at least kdebase and kdesupport don't work at all, but some others work, and the ones I mentioned right now weren't tested yet ;)
<maxb> oh, I think base and support are a different issue again
<yofel> right
<maxb> https://dev.launchpad.net/FailingBzrSvnImports
<maxb> three separate KDE issues :-)
<jelmer> maxb, ooh
<jelmer> maxb: I hadn't seen that page yet
<jelmer> maxb: that's very useful
<maxb> ah. I linked it from ReviewingCodeImports
<Leif> Hi Jelmer. Can you approve the translation upload at https://translations.launchpad.net/bitlord/+imports ?
<jelmer> Leif: Hi Leif
<jelmer> Leif: Sorry, I don't usually handle translation imports.
<henninge> Leif, jelmer: I can do that, though.
<jelmer> henninge: Thanks
<henninge> Leif: where is the soruce code to bitloard available for download?
<henninge> source
<henninge> "bitlord", sorry ;)
<yofel> hm, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdebindings/trunk is definitely failing too... "UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 78: ordinal not in range(128)"
<maxb> yofel: Apparently that's a legacy cscvs import. I suggest we retry using bzr-svn
<yofel> maxb: delete import and create new one?
<maxb> Will anyone mind it being deleted? We could just rename it
<henninge> Leif: I just found www.bitlord.com and it looks like your project is not open source.
<yofel> maxb: well, I can't change it so I'm asking what to do
<henninge> Leif: Please talk to mrevell about commercial Launchpad options. I will have to deactivate the project now until that is resolved.
<henninge> jelmer: ^
<maxb> yofel: I have moved it out of the way, the path is clear for you to request a new one
<yofel> done https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdebindings/trunk
<maxb> same deal with kdepim apparently
<yofel> maxb: can you do the same for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdepim/trunk ? same issue
<maxb> hah
<maxb> :-)
<yofel> right :)
<yofel> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~neon/kdepim/trunk
<maxb> I'll try to keep half an eye on the active imports and approve them such that there's not more concurrently trying to be imported than the number of code import machines
<yofel> thanks
<dob_> Hello i have a little problem i want to compile my ppa. Exactly i want to compile php-apc as my own ppa. I am using my own ppa with php-5.2.10 from karmic compiled for lucid. Now i wan to recompile php-apc for lucid. I added a dependy to my ppa for php-karmic. But while compiling apc it alwas chooses the default php installation of lucid.
<dob_> Did i configure the wrong options or isn't that possible?
<yofel> dob_: what do you build-depend on in php-apc?
<dob_> php5 and php5-dev
<dob_> on my server i adjusted the prefernces but there seems not to be any option in launchpad
<yofel> if you didn't change the package name, you'll have to add an explicit version to the build-depend or it will use the newest php5 available for that release, and php5 from karmic is lower than php5 from lucid
<dob_> okay can i add a simple php5-5.2.10 to the build depend?
<dob_> is that the correct syntax?
<yofel> no, it should be 'php5 (<= 5.2.11)' if I'm not mistaken
<yofel> (= 5.2.10.*) might work too
<dob_> ok, super! i will try that!
<maxb> I'm not entirely sure that sbuild (used by the builders) is quite intelligent enough to do the right thing there
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure it's not.
<wgrant> Why are you trying to do this
<wgrant> ?
<geser> me too, that the reason why some packages use >= 1.2, << 1.3 in (build-)dependencies
<maxb> er, I don't think that's related?
<wgrant> It's not.
<geser> oh, you'are talking about the builders picking the right package version and not about specifying the version in the build-dependencies?
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> It will install the latest version.
<wgrant> Then fail later when it checks the version.
<geser> would an ugly hack work: create a dummy package that depends on the correct version of php-dev and build-depend on it?
<geser> the builders would notice that they need to install that dummy package and apt would pull in the correct version for the dependencies
<wgrant> Yes, but that's sick and wrong.
<geser> any other idea that would work now?
<wgrant> Renaming the package.
<wgrant> That's probably how it should be done.
<dob_> php5-dev(inst 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 ! <= wanted 5.2.11)
<dob_> Source-dependencies not satisfied; skipping php-apc
<dob_> if i want to rename my php5 package will i only have to change the names in my control file or also in the rules etc?
<geser> if they are also used in the rules file, then you need to rename there too (didn't look at the php5 rules file)
<geser> you might also need to add Conflicts with the php5 packages so not both (yours and from the archive) are installed at the same time
<dob_> there is a line for sapi in libapache2-mod-php52 libapache2-mod-php52filter php52-fpm php52-cgi php52-cli
<dob_> this is in rules
<dob_> will it be correct to rename it also or are these not variable from the package names?
<dob_> sorry for my stupid questions
<shadeslayer> hi, when i try to copy packages from one ppa to another Launchpad says Try again, any ideas?
<shadeslayer> copying just 3-4 packages
<shadeslayer> seems that one of the package was huge
<noodles775> shadeslayer: yeah, if there are lots of binaries, and you're including binaries in your copy, it will tend to timeout :/
<shadeslayer> :(
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: sinzui  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> I uploaded to my local branch and I'm sure that the files are in .bzr..
<thopiekar> but is there a way to get the files available like in a local branch? so people could download the files from the current revision from ftp?
<thopiekar> ftp://thopiekar.homelinux.com/bzr/falgen/
 * thopiekar noticed that the .bzr folder seem to have to false rights to be shown
<thopiekar> no idea?
<beuno> thopiekar, so
<beuno> in order to have a working treee
<beuno> you'll either need push-and-update plugin
<beuno> or bzr-upload, if you *just* want the files
<thopiekar> is there a push and update plugin?
<thopiekar> would be simpler to push and upload later :P
<beuno> thopiekar, yes
 * thopiekar is checking apt now
<beuno> it may not be packaged
<beuno> not sure
<thopiekar> just found bzr-upload
<beuno> right, that'll upload the working tree (aka, the files)
<beuno> but not the branch (aka .bzr dir)
<thopiekar> that what I want, thanks!
<beuno> cool
 * beuno high-fives vila 
<tyarusso> Does LP support any other version control systems besides bzr yet?
<kklimonda> um, can anyone take a look at bug 632847?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 632847 in Launchpad Bugs "404 error with oops when I follow link on user's "Bugs" page (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632847
<kklimonda> I can still reproduce it (the last OOPS I got was OOPS-1712EA1890)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1712EA1890
<kklimonda> but I can't reopen the bug, I get "Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication."
<kklimonda> probably because I'm still logged out..
<kklimonda> indeed.. but I did log in..
<kklimonda> ignore last few lines :)
<beuno> tyarusso, no, just bzr
<beuno> no plans to support any other
<beuno> you can, however, import branches from git/hg/svn/cvs
<tyarusso> beuno: mmk, thanks
 * tyarusso is seeing if he can manage to set up a LP instance
<tyarusso> Hey all, rocketfuel-setup failed on me.  End of output on http://paste.ubuntu.com/490485/ .  Notable line, "Permission denied (publickey)."  What's the problem?
<sinzui> tyarusso, rockstar or abentley may have some idea. I think you are seeing an issue with bzr branching
 * rockstar looks up
<rockstar> tyarusso, it looks like you haven't set up your ssh key with launchpad.
<rockstar> tyarusso, also, rocketfuel-setup questions are best posed in #launchpad-dev.  This channel is for launchpad users, not launchpad developers.
<tyarusso> rockstar: Hmm, I thought I did (although it's not the primary one), will check, and noted.
<rockstar> tyarusso, if it's not the primary one, you'll need to make sure bazaar is sending the right one.
<tyarusso> rockstar: well, LP knows about multiple ones, but this machine only has one on it.
<rockstar> tyarusso, ah, I see.
<tyarusso> rockstar: oh, wait, ignore me.
<tyarusso> That only works if you're not using a VM that's a totally different machine than the one the SSH key is on :P
<tyarusso> Shouldn't it be able to work anonymously too?
<beuno> tyarusso, the rocketfuel script probably uses bzr+ssh
<beuno> for speed, if nothing else
<beuno> lp:launchpad would default to http, but not using the smart server is much slower
<tyarusso> So you're saying I should create a dummy SSH key and add it to LP first?
<beuno> no, that rocketfuel may have bzr+ssh hardcoded into it
<beuno> and nobody cared up to now because everyone who tries to develop launchpad has their key in LP
<tyarusso> Well, I have my real keys in LP too, I just don't have a key generated for a dummy throwaway VM that I'm trying to put launchpad on.
<beuno> tyarusso, so either generate it, or patch rocketfuel
<tyarusso> mmk
 * tyarusso moves on over to -dev hereafter
<fta> dput with sftp lacks a progress indicator of some kind
<fta> hm, it complains on close
<fta> Exception AttributeError: "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'close'" in <function terminate at 0x132a050> ignored
<jelmer> maxb: hi
<jelmer> fta: afaik that's a known bug in python-paramiko
<jelmer> (the ssh library used by dput)
<bsaibes> Is the staging server up?
<jelmer> bsaibes, it was back earlier today
<bsaibes> It is returning an error now: " The staging server is currently getting a code update. If the situation persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. "
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> when I push code to my ftp server with the login info of the ftp-server are they later saved on the ftp-server, too, where I pushed to?
<thopiekar> I hope not :/
<thopiekar> can't push (refresh) my code on my ftp server.. bzr keeps saying that it is already up-to-date
<thopiekar> a --overwrite doesn't make a difference
<thopiekar> is there a way to force to push without removing the .bzr folder on my NAS?
<thopiekar> It says: No new revisions to push.
<jelmer> thopiekar, bzr push --overwrite
<thopiekar> hmm could it be that it automaticly pushes the code after commit?
<thopiekar> just found the same revno on the NAS now :?
<thopiekar> are pushes after the first one faster?
<thopiekar> just know how the first push was..
<JoshBrown> Thoughts on bug #632846?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 632846 in Launchpad Bugs "User doesn't have full control over the grouping of changes (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632846
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maxb> jelmer: hello
<jelmer> maxb: Hi
<jelmer> maxb: I was going to ask you about https://dev.launchpad.net/FailingBzrSvnImports
<maxb> ok
<jelmer> but I've just edited it since it's a wiki page
<maxb> heh :-)
<jelmer> and I've added https://dev.launchpad.net/FailingBzrGitImports
<maxb> w.r.t. the tfs issues - technically, if someone plays silly games, you could have a svn revision without a svn:date in native svn, so perhaps it's not quite time to deem those invalid
<maxb> Although, from a roundtripping POV, I'm not sure what ought to happen
<jelmer> maxb: svn:date missing is only one of the bugs with codeplex
<jelmer> maxb: its revision history is also inconsistent - files can exist without ever having been added; running "svn log" can loop indefinitely if run with the wrong arguments
<maxb> eek. Consider my interest in supporting it quashed! :-)
#launchpad 2010-09-09
<cr3> hi folks, might someone be available to rename a couple empty projects in launchpad?
<nigelb> cr3: ideally, you can just open a question against LP
<cr3> nigelb: will do
<cr3> nigelb: done: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/124694
<cr3> ^^^ if someone could have a look at this, I would very much appreciate. sleep time, cheerio!
<XRayNuke|L-G> howdy. i'm stuck importing an external SVN repo. project: https://launchpad.net/gpt-surgeon ; ext repo: http://bat-country.us/svn/GPTools/trunk/ ; nothing happening. Is manual intervention involved or required?
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down/read-only from 0800-1100 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<poolie> that's kinda nice that you at least get a warning
<poolie> is that new?
<spm> poolie: ? in launchpad itself? if Y, no, that's been there since I started.
<poolie> ah
<poolie> perhaps it's just the warning is too short for me to normally notice
<spm> :-)
<spiv> Yes, I think that's probably the case unfortunately.
<bilalakhtar> Launchpad is going down!
<wgrant> The warning's not been there forever.
<wgrant> But a couple of years or so.
<spm> wgrant: thank you for that vote of confidence in me not being around forever; but just over 2 years. ;-)
<wgrant> Hah.
<vish> hmm , maybe we can name those 'maintenance' unplugging as  "Forced Typing Breaks!" ;p
<bilalakhtar> vish: took a break?
<bilalakhtar> Hopefully this break will get some devs to have time and endorse my app :D
<bilalakhtar> they seem to be very busy
<vish> gah! i cant even read bugs!..
<vish> this is new level of maintenance? :(
<vish> i mean higher priority..
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down from 0800-1100 UTC for a code update | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<lifeless> vish: we're upgrading several machines to lucid, which are key non load balanced machines
<vish> lifeless: ah.. cool.. this is the first time i noticed lp going totally down :)
<lifeless> we do try to avoid it.
<bilalakhtar> vish: Take a break!
<bilalakhtar> Hello there, hyperair !
<bilalakhtar> hyperair: go and check on LP how good the new theme is!
 * hyperair runs away
<lucidfox> So, Launchpad is offline and the only way for me to get information on why and for how long is from a dreaded microblogging service
<lucidfox> thank you very much :/
<lifeless> lucidfox: we try to minimise these events as much as possible
<lucidfox> Minimize?
<lucidfox> It's not that Launchpad is offline
<lucidfox> it's that the only information on its status is available via an identi.ca link
<StevenK> lucidfox: And blog.launchpad.net ?
<G> silly question maybe and kind of in light of lucidfox's comments as well, but whats the best mailing list to get advanced warning of these events?
<lifeless> lucidfox: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-announce/2010-September/000074.html
<lifeless> launchpad-announce
<lifeless> G: ^
<G> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> lucidfox: http://blog.launchpad.net/notifications/launchpad-unavailable-9th-september-2010-08-00-utc
<lucidfox> The "Launchpad is offline" page doesn't point to blog.launchpad.net or the mailing list archive, only to identi.ca
<lifeless> lucidfox: the offline page is static, it serves for both planned and unplanned outages.
<lifeless> this one is planned.
<G> yeah, the maintenance page or something should encourage subscribing to the announce-list for "advanced notification of planned outages"
<lucidfox> Still, why can't it link to these?
<lucidfox> as it stands I didn't even know they existed
<lifeless> we can add that in.
<G> neither
<lucidfox> presumably quite a few other people don't
<lifeless> I don't know why they aren't there, so I won't promise to get it added, but I will file a bug with this discussion and see what comes of that.
<lucidfox> thanks
<G> lifeless: thanks, btw I noticed you are from Canterbury, hope you didn't get too shook up
<lifeless> G: no damage to my house, family are ok. We're in rangiora, which was one of the least affected places around the fault.
<lifeless> G: we got the all clear to drink the water again today.
<G> lifeless: yeah saw that on the news tonight
<gnomefreak> hey is anyone esle getting a "unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:" im getting it on all of my PPAs
<gnomefreak> oh LP is down
<noodles775> :)
<gnomefreak> shouldnt that be added to topic
<noodles775> erm, it is?
<gmb> gnomefreak, Have you looked at the topic?
<gnomefreak> yes i think
<gnomefreak> gmb: its not there
<gnomefreak> oh nevermid
<gmb> :)
<gnomefreak> iots way too early thanks
<gnomefreak> it seems web pages and PPAs are bacvk up
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> MTecknology: The read-only thing won't happen?
<bilalakhtar> MTecknology: tab-fail
<bilalakhtar> mthaddon: LP won't be read-only?
<wgrant> It seems to be fully upgraded already.
<mthaddon> bilalakhtar: nope, we skipped straight to bringing everything back up
<bilalakhtar> mthaddon: good, but the code rollout?
<mthaddon> yep
<noodles775> >
* jelmer changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: jelmer | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<persia> Wow!  Nice work on the upgrade: much less time than was announced.
<vish> ah.. back with new fonts too! :)
<vish> hehe.. i caught y'all trying to test the new fonts on lp for a 5min period[not edge]  a couple of weeks ago though ;p
<vish> any chance we could get Bug #414401 fixed any time soon?  such a PITA when we comment and later realize the person we reply to isnt subscribed to the bug :(
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 414401 in Launchpad Bugs "Automatically subscribe users to bug mail when they post a comment (affected: 4, heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414401
<G> vish: the font has changed?
<vish> G: yeah.. only the bug descriptions and the rest on the side.. but comments are using monospace fonts..
<vish>  it seems lp in general is using ubuntu font.. only the comments are HUGE! ;p
<G> vish: hmmm it does look a little different yeah
<persia> vish, I'm not convinced that bug can be "fixed" in any easy way.  What is the issue with folks commenting and not subscribing again?  Bugs aren't a good place for random conversation, but rather for detailed investigation of issues, so identities oughtn't matter, and there are bundles of folk who find subscription not to be a useful way of tracking a bug.
<vish> persia: sure its not for conversation.. but when we ask info, they aernt subscribed .. so either i have to comment again or  hope they look at it when i subscribe them..
<persia> Yeah, but of whom are you asking information?  Folks who are actively working on a bug are likely subscribed or otherwise following the bug.  Reporters are always subscribed.
<persia> If random people post random issues in a bug and don't follow it, it may be better that they file a new bug.
<vish> persia: bugzilla does this pretty well.. it usually has the mail id in the box , we can uncheck it if we dont want to subscribe
<vish> so the unsubscribe is intentional.. and easier..
<persia> I think the default should be the other way (as it was in LP), but more interestingly, how does one implement that with the new ajaxy implementation?  I think it's non-trivial from a human interaction perspective.
<vish> persia: but we cant even tell them "this is not your bug, file a new one" :)
<persia> You can leave a comment like that.  If they aren't following, it wouldn't have mattered.  If they are following (by any of several means), they may do that.
<vish> ;)
<persia> Better, you can use something like contact-this-user, as that sort of thing doesn't add to the bug triage, really.
<vish> thats an extra PITA :)
<vish> it seems people just expect to be subscribed once they comment, hence they dont see the need for an extra action.
<persia> I guess.  I tend to comment and subscribe for unrelated reasons, and it's not frequent that I really want to do both.
<persia> Perhaps it depends on personal workflows.
<G> vish: persia: surely the best way is: Above the comment box, add a checkbox that says "Subscribe me for follow up e-mails regarding this bug"
<persia> I suppose, but that means having two controls that do the same thing on the page.  Plus it's messy to use checkboxes for ajax calls.
<G> for advanced users that can be defaulted off
<persia> I'm not sure "advanced" is at all a good word to describe the sort of folk who want one behaviour over the other.
<G> persia: I meant advanced users of Launchpad
<persia> In general, I'm opposed to a set of "advanced" configuration that only some people use.  Things should do the right thing, and when they can't, there should be friendly, inviting means for users to express preferences.
<G> developers/triagers/people that use LP daily
<vish> persia: we could have two buttons "Comment and Subscribe"  "Post Comment Only"
<persia> vish, I like that.  Easy enough to implement.  Not terribly confusing.  Doesn't require more pixels.  Please tell the bug :)
<vish> \o/
<persia> Extra points for writing a patch :)
 * vish adds comment..
<wgrant> vish, persia: This reminds me of the old pre-AJAX commenting UI, which had a checkbox to do that.
<vish> wgrant: yeah , that was nice :)
<persia> wgrant, Indeed.  The original description for the bug asks for the pre-ajax UI to be put back.
<wgrant> Ah, i didn't actually look at the bug.
<objorn> Hi, is this the place to start my open source career? :)
<objorn> I want to gain some experience by contributing small work to projects
<objorn> I'm a beginner, and I need beginner tasks. Is there a way to sort through beginner tasks on launchpad?
<jcsackett> objorn: you could try to find a project that interests you, and then see if they have a tag like "trivial"
<jcsackett> bugs marked with that tag should be somewhat easier to get involved with.
<mdz> hmm: bzr: ERROR: Server sent an unexpected error: ('error', '<Fault -1: "Unexpected Zope exception: CannotHaveLinkedBranch: <Distribution \'Ubuntu\' (ubuntu)> cannot have linked branches.">')
<mdz> launchpad, bzr or ubuntu bug?
<mdz> (from bzr branch lp:ubuntu/apport)
<wgrant> Launchpad.
<deryck> mdz, this is from bzr cli, or from the bug page? Or somewhere else?
<deryck> oh, or from just running bzr branch you meant.
<wgrant> It's at least only broken for branches that don't exist.
<wgrant> So it's just the error message that sucks.
<deryck> right.  So it's a bad error.
<deryck> right
<deryck> the branch just doesn't exist.
<wgrant> And the new code to automatically create them goes a bit wrong in the source package case.
<deryck> hi wgrant, btw. :-)  How you been?
<wgrant> deryck: Hi deryck!
<wgrant> Uni keeping me more busy than usual, sadly.
<deryck> I thought I had been seeing a tiny bit less of you.
<wgrant> Heh.
<chrisccoulson> does anyone have any idea why bug 410407 didn't autoclose with the upload i just did?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "Adobe Flash Player does not respond to mouse clicks [READ DESCRIPTION] (affected: 990, heat: 4341)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<chrisccoulson> didrocks also sees the same behaviour since the rollout (eg, bug 526552)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 526552 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu Maverick) "Ensure rhythmbox is compliant with the sound menu specifications (affected: 26, heat: 143)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526552
<bigjools> chrisccoulson: I'll investigate
<chrisccoulson> bigjools, thanks
<bigjools> wow, a few dupes on that first bug
<bigjools> chrisccoulson: which package did you upload, flashplugin-nonfree?
<bigjools> chrisccoulson: try using Launchpad-bugs-fixed (note letter casing)
<chrisccoulson> bigjools, sorry, i just went to get some lunch
<chrisccoulson> i uploaded nspluginwrapper
<chrisccoulson> from looking on maverick-changes, it seems that none of the recent uploads have autoclosed bugs
<bigjools> do you have something that auto generates the Launchpad-closes-bug header?
<wgrant> dpkg does it.
<wgrant> From the changelog.
<bigjools> sigh
<wgrant> (in Debian too, IIRC)
<wgrant> Soyuz and its tests are buggy.
<bigjools> yes
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the header is there in my changes file
<chrisccoulson> Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: 410407
<davidbarth> hi, are there some known issues with the ppa builders atm?
<cody-somerville> davidbarth, why do you ask?
<davidbarth> having build issues on a package since after the restart
<davidbarth> but if i'm the only one mentioning it, it must be my recipe
<davidbarth> i'll try a few more things; i just wanted to know if that was worth investigating, or if the service was still getting back online
<davidbarth> thanks
<mdz> deryck, wgrant, should I be filing a bug?
<deryck> mdz, I would think it would be more of a question against code to get the branch created.  But I'm not sure.  rockstar, can you help?
 * rockstar looks up
<deryck> rockstar, mdz tried branching lp:ubuntu/apport got weird error because branch doesn't exist.
<rockstar> mdz, launchpad-code would be good.  I'm sure we can re-target if it's not our problem.
<deryck> rockstar, is there a bug for the error?  And should he do something to get the branch created?
<rockstar> deryck, unfortunately, I don't know much about source package branches, so I'll have to dig in the code a bit.
<rockstar> mdz, yes, please file a bug.
<deryck> ah, ok.
<mdz> rockstar, bug 634149
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 634149 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "CannotHaveLinkedBranch: <Distribution \'Ubuntu\' (ubuntu)> cannot have linked branches."> (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634149
<rockstar> mdz, thank you sir.
<El_Rico> hi there, i'm trying to change my user name on the edit page, but i run into an "not allowed here" page
<El_Rico> is there anything i can do about that?
<El_Rico> jelmer: you around?
<jelmer> El_Rico: Hi
<El_Rico> got problems changing my launchpad name
<El_Rico> whenever i try to i run into a "you're not allowed here" page
<jelmer> El_Rico: Somebody else was having a similar problem earlier today, it's probably a bug in Launchpad.
<El_Rico> ah, ok
* jelmer changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |  Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<penguin42> I've started getting a bunch of apport retraces for things I reported weeks ago and they're failing, with a warning that the packages were old - well that's pretty obvious given there were 3 weeks old - is there something that's just changed?
<vish> penguin42: the retracers were blocked by a bug earlier.. which just got fixed..
<vish> so they are catching up...
<penguin42> ah ok that explains it, it's probably not a great idea for them to complain about the version of the packages if they were valid packages - whether that's actually why they're failing is a different matter
<vish> why do bug mails from members who have set the email ids to "public" sent as the "from addy" for bug mail?
<vish> there was this user who has set mail filters to : " my spam rule. Message goes to spam if sender is not in address book."
<vish> so it turned out that mail sent from a triager went into soam.
<vish> spam*
<vish> this sounds like a reasonable request :  <intrader> vish, there should be a way for contributors to send message on behalf of launchpad, and then I would only have to have launchpad in address book
<bsaibes> question about Launchpad: Does Launchpad provide a query facility, where one can define a query, save it then run it at a later time?
<cr3> hi folks, could a losa have a look at answer #124694? I'm about to push a branch and it would probably be simpler to rename the project without anythin linked to it, as is the current case
<lifeless> cr3: speaking of branches
<lifeless> cr3: storm, privacy policy on hardware cert...
<cr3> lifeless: oh right! that's been approved to be open sourced, so I'll remove the privacy and eventually attempt to merge into trunk
<cr3> lifeless: done
<lifeless> cr3: you'v eremoved the privacy *policy* or just the privacy on *that branch*
<lifeless> the former is what hurts me
<lifeless> the latter needs to be done too
<cr3> lifeless: just on the branches, isn't the policy on the team?
<lifeless> cr3: its on the project
<lifeless> per-team
<lifeless> cr3: its been the policy I've been nagging about all along
<cr3> lifeless: I'm not sure how to do that then
<lifeless> code.launchpad.net/storm
<lifeless> there should be a clicky clicky there
<lifeless> if you can't find it I'll snag a losa later and get them to do it, now that you've got the OK to not need it.
<cr3> lifeless: I see the informational message:  New branches you create for Storm are private initially.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> need to change that
<lifeless> help.lp.net may give you the instructions you need
<cr3> lifeless: I'm not finding a clikcly clicky nor finding documentation on help.lp.net. if I get the attention of a losa for my renaming, I'll make sure to ask about the privacy thing at the same time
<dobey> can i get some help debugging some weird issues on LP?
<lifeless> dobey: !ask :P
<dobey> well, there seem to be several branches which aren't getting properly rescanned, and merge proposals for those branches, aren't getting the diff created, etc...
<dobey> it doesn't seem like a speed/timing issue so much
<ari-tczew> do I need to change my private key if I want use another emails adress?
<dobey> one of them has been 'lp is rescanning your branch' for 7+ hours :(
<dobey> ari-tczew: just add the e-mail address to your account
<ari-tczew> dobey: I mean about using command debuild -S
<dobey> add your e-mail to your key, using seahorse
<dobey> and re-upload the key to the server
<dobey> (to the key server, not launchpad)
<dobey> lifeless: do you know anything about the code scanning, or how to figure out what broke?
<lifeless> dobey: needs a losa
<lifeless> losa ping
<mbarnett> heya lifeless
<dobey> hey mbarnett. launchpad's code scanner and diff generator seem to be having some issues on some branches. they don't seem to ever be getting completely rescanned
<cr3> mbarnett: if you have a moment after answering dobey, please let me know when done because I'd have a question and a request for you
<dobey> mbarnett: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/ubuntuone-client/fix-613219 for example, has been "Updating branch..." for about 8 hours now. :(
<dobey> mbarnett: any idea how to figure out what's wrong there?
<mbarnett> dobey: hmm, i see the branch scanner running and processing...
<dobey> mbarnett: right. it's certainly scanned other branches that i've pushed
<dobey> i even pulled one of these branches that isn't getting scanned, and pushed it as my own, and it still failed to scan
<mbarnett> dobey: i don't see any errors.. is it possible that branch was pushed right before the rolllout, and somehow the diff was lost. I wonder if you pushed it again?
<mbarnett> hmm
<dobey> mbarnett: there are other branches from ~1hr ago, that exhibit the same issues
<dobey> and i've pushed branches prior and since, that have been fine
<mbarnett> dobey: so, the branch scanner is selectively updating diffs?
<mbarnett> that sounds fun
<dobey> i don't know wtf it's doing :)
<dobey> aside from 'not working'
<dobey> i wonder if maybe something is crashing, and it's not getting recorded or causing other stuff to break?
<mbarnett> nothing obvious.
<vish> oh! lp is acting weird..  previously if we select the our user name on the top right, it will take us to our lp page.. but now it takes us to our bug.lp page :s
<dobey> this is very much not good :(
<dobey> vish: it just doesn't remove context
<dobey> vish: if you're viewing a branch, it takes you to your code page, if you're viewing a bug, bugs, etc...
<vish> dobey: yeah.. that one is new.. only after todays's update..
<dobey> vish: i've been seeing it for a few days now
<vish> previously it takes to main profile page..
<dobey> or a while even
<vish> dobey: were you using edge? :)
<dobey> yes
<vish> yeah.. i'm talking about the main lp  :)
<dobey> oh ok
<vish> seems they might have had it in testing and now it been pushed to production :(
<dobey> that's usually how it works, yes. :)
<vish> yup.. but no one told me! ;p
<dobey> use edge
<vish> i mean about the context retaining...
<dobey> yeah i don't like it either
<dobey> and nobody told me about it however many weeks ago when it got to edge
<vish> yeah , no one tells us anything! ;)
<dobey> i just woke up one day and it had my username up there, instead of my real name
<dobey> but anywya
<dobey> back to my real problem :)
<ari-tczew> dobey: gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com my_id_key ?
<dobey> ari-tczew: sounds right. i just use the ui in seahorse to do it
<mbarnett> dobey: can you give me another branch that hasn't updated that was pushed after the rollout?
<dobey> mbarnett: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/fix-598189
<dobey> mbarnett: and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/fix-u1sync is in a weird halfway state. like it got some of the data, and a new revision was pushed, and it got stuck
<mbarnett> dobey:  does the following show the proper diff for this pushed branch?  (i wonder if it is a display issue on that page, not a script issue in generating the diffs) -->http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/fix-598189/revision/688
<dobey> mbarnett: well, there's no diff getting attached to the merge proposal e-mails either
<dobey> mbarnett: so i suspect it's not just a display issue
<mbarnett> dobey: okay.  i think a bug needs to be filed then. The script is running with no errors.  I see nothing on the system that would indicate a problem.  It is possible there was a change in this latest release that is causing some branches not to be updated properly.
<dobey> mbarnett: the bazaar.lp.net url has the right changes it seems
<dobey> which i suppose should be expected
<zyga-gone> hi
<zyga-gone> I just responded to a merge proposal by email and I got a bounce from lp email system
<zyga-gone> it said my signature could not be verified
<zyga-gone> that is odd, I did not know that email signatures are checked (I assume the message was about PGP signatures)
<jenkins> I have tried #ubuntu-packaging with no answer anyone any idea why i am getting this error for mavrick but my package will build in lucid http://paste.ubuntu.com/491143/
<bcurtiswx_> jenkins, do you have the source file with the extension .orig.tar.gz ?
<jenkins> bcurtiswx_: doing debuild -S gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/491208/ a very similar error
<beuno> zyga-gone, they are, not sure if for regular comments, but one's with votes for sure
<zyga-gone> beuno, it was for a merge request conversation thread
<bcurtiswx_> jenkins, you need to have the source file .tar.gz renamed with .orig.tar.gz it's saying it can't find it
<zyga-gone> beuno, it's odd because I keep posting to that merge request today and it's the first bounce!
<beuno> zyga-gone, maybe you said something like +1 in it?  something that got interpreted as a vote
<zyga-gone> hmm
<zyga-gone> that would be fragile
<zyga-gone> since it's not about voting here
 * zyga-gone checks
<bcurtiswx_> anyone, i upload to PPA after a git from source, then adding a debian directory and bzr-buildpackage with the source.changes file.. and it gets rejected with Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed.  any ideas?
<jenkins> bcurtiswx_:  i don't understnad why? launchpad also will not build it https://launchpadlibrarian.net/55298330/buildlog.txt.gz is a log
<zyga-gone> beuno, nope
<zyga-gone> beuno, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/launch-control/stable.bundle-views/+merge/35005 last comment
<zyga-gone> that's my full message
<zyga-gone> I can send you the bounce if you want
<bcurtiswx_> jenkins, where did you get your source file? and what is its file name?
<beuno> zyga-gone, I don't see anything strage
<beuno> strange
<beuno> but you should talk to rockstar
<jenkins> bcurtiswx_: I am building bzr branch lp:quickshot . What i don't understand is that for lucid it is not needed to add the orig bit in
<zyga-gone> beuno, I'll check the email source for any oops id
<zyga-gone> beuno, nope, there is only this text Signature couldn't be verified: (7, 8, u'Bad signature')
<zyga-gone> rockstar, ping
<zyga-gone> beuno, thanks for your help
<jimlovell777> I can't get launchpad to accept a new bug, I've tried several times now. Any ideas? All I get is a screen saying Please Try Again, and that's after I've typed my whole report.
<rockstar> zyga-gone, on the phone.  I'll ping you when I get off.
<zyga-gone> thanks
<lifeless> vish: please file a bug, I don't think that that change was intentional
<vish> lifeless: which one ? the retains context one or the bug mail's "from addy" ? :)
<lifeless> vish: both please
<vish> lifeless: ok, sure.. filing them now :)
<vish> thanks.
<cr3> losa ping, can someone have a look at answer #124694? I'd really like to have something to show at the release meeting tomorrow
<mbarnett> cr3: i am afraid that requires some sql tickling of the db, and I am in the midst of running down an issue right now.  It will certainly get done today though.
<cr3> mbarnett: cool, looking forward to it. I'm still around for about a couple hours, so I'll cross my fingers that it gets done before I leave :)
<mbarnett> :)
<fta> 15h?? https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1952454   please kill it, it's stuck
<zyga-gone> rockstar, around?
<jcsteele> when trying to change my nick on launchpad, i get the error "Not Allowed Here.  Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page. "
<poolie> jcsteele: but it does show you as logged in?
<wgrant> jcsteele: Before or after you submit the form?
<jcsteele> it shows me logged in before and after
<jcsteele> i am logged in (obviously) when I submit the request, then upon hitting save (and again after the warning about changing your nick) i goto the error page
<jcsteele> still signed it afterwards though
<wgrant> jcsteele: Can you change other fields on the form?
<jcsteele> yes, i just submitted a real name change and it went through
<wgrant> OK, let's see...
<jcsteele> https://launchpad.net/~jcspsyc is the current page
<jcsteele> trying to /s/jcspsyc/jcsteele
<thumper> mwhudson: ping
<mwhudson> thumper: otp
<poolie> oh trying to change your lp username?
<jcsteele> poolie, yes
 * wgrant is trying it locally.
<jcsteele> wgrant, things are a little weird now.  I changed my e-mail addy awhile ago (< 15 mins) and apparently it never took (though I did get a confirmation e-mail and confirmed it)
<wgrant> jcsteele: Where did you change it?
<wgrant> launchpad.net, login.launchpad.net, or login.ubuntu.com?
<lifeless> account renaming is fubared
<lifeless> see the bugs in registry overnight
<jcsteele> wgrant, login.launchpad.net
<wgrant> lifeless: Yeah, someone broke the permissions.
<sinzui> We have a fix in landing. we are asking for a CP once it is merged
<wgrant> jcsteele: Confusingly enough, that actually uses a separate list of email addresses to launchpad.net.
<poolie> hello sinzui
<poolie> hello wgrant, lifeless
<sinzui> hi poolie
<wgrant> Morning poolie.
<mwhudson> thumper: no longer otp
<thumper> mwhudson: nm, I've written my own plugin for it :)
<thumper> mwhudson: I was going to ask about yours, but it was quicker to write one :)
<mwhudson> thumper: most of my custom plugins are pretty trivial :)
#launchpad 2010-09-10
<poolie> hm i'm still intermittently getting Could not resolve hostname bazaar.launchpad.net: Name or service not known
<spm> poolie: what in? bzr? firefox?
<poolie> bzr
<poolie> sorry, ssh run by bzr
<dpm> good morning launchpad folk!
<dpm> I'm trying to change the project from a bug, from 'ubuntu-translations' to 'ubuntu', so it gets triaged there. However, Launchpad won't let me do that. It tells me "too many matches" when trying to specify 'ubuntu' in the text box. Any ideas on what I could do?
<wgrant> dpm: Apart from that, you can't retarget a project task to a distribution.
<wgrant> So you'll need to mark the task Invalid, and hit "Also affects distribution..."
<lifeless> dpm: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/80902
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 80902 in Launchpad Bugs "Can't refile bug report from project to distribution, or vice versa (affected: 5, heat: 13)" [Medium,Triaged]
<lifeless> dpm: 'me too' that bug
<dpm> thanks lifeless, wgrant
<dpm> hm, right, but even if I don't try to re-target, if I mark the 'ubuntu-translations' task as invalid and then try to open a new task for 'ubuntu', it tells me "too many matches"
<wgrant> dpm: You're using "Also affects distribution", not "Also affects project"?
<dpm> wgrant, that was it, thanks. I didn't know that I could specify a distribution with a blank package, but reading the text there helps :)
<maks_> tried to get a LP account
<maks_> but the token does not get sent over to debian.org
<maks_> greylisting and anti spam settings are on.
<zyga> rockstar, ping
<lifeless> maks_: hi, any sign of an attempt in the mail logs ?
<lifeless> we don't have any blocked outbound addresses AFAIK
<maks_> lifeless: can't see the maillogs of debian.org, but nothing on my mailserver later
<maks_> getting my other debian.org mail.
<lifeless> losa ping : what do we normally do to debug these things?
<mthaddon> lifeless: all we can really do is ask a GSA to confirm they can see the email showing up in outgoing mail logs
<bilalakhtar> LOSA ping: Incoming bug mail is not working!
<bilalakhtar> In other words, LP's e-mail  interface is down!
* bilalakhtar changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |   Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> oops
* bilalakhtar changed the topic of #launchpad to: Incoming bug mail may be facing issues, being investigated | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |   Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> Can confirm since a friend on #omg!ubuntu! is also facing it
<bilalakhtar> AND I sent the mail 3 hours ago, still no comment
<bilalakhtar> signature was valid
<mthaddon> bilalakhtar: investigating
<bilalakhtar> mthaddon: thanks, I have to go now, sorry
<valavanisalex> Hi there, I'm having a problem with bug #628048.  I'm unable to set the package name in Baltix to "inkscape"
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 628048 in Baltix "Please merge inkscape (universe) with version 0.48.0-1 from Debian experimental main (affected: 3, heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628048
<valavanisalex> Can anyone see what the problem is?
<vish> persia: *if* you have time , could you reply to mpt's comment#8 ? Bug 414401 which we discussed yesterday. thanks :)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 414401 in Launchpad Bugs "Automatically subscribe users to bug mail when they post a comment (affected: 4, heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414401
 * yofel notes that he likes the 2 button way
<yofel> just make sure the 'post comment only' button goes away once you're subscribed to the bug
<yofel> I mean, replace both buttons with the current 'post comment' button
* mthaddon changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ |   Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bilalakhtar> mthaddon: fixed?
<mthaddon> bilalakhtar: I think it must be just you - we weren't able to find anything wrong, and had a few people send in emails and confirm LP found them fine
<mthaddon> bilalakhtar: I'm happy to help debug your issue, but I don't think it's LP-wide
<bilalakhtar> whoa? It has happened the second time for me! I will just check
<bilalakhtar> mthaddon: Thanks for telling me, it appears Yahoo! SMTP is down, and hence my friend's problem is the same
<mthaddon> k
<valavanisalex> Did anyone have time to look at my earlier question about bug #628048 ?  Launchpad won't let me set the Baltix package name to "inkscape".
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 628048 in Baltix "Please merge inkscape (universe) with version 0.48.0-1 from Debian experimental main (affected: 3, heat: 22)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628048
<penguin42> I'm getting a 'soorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server' after entering all the info - I'll try again, but someone I was helping yesterday never managed to get it to complete - is there a known problem
<penguin42> hmm repeatable
<penguin42> ok, 2 different web browsers - definitely broke
<wgrant> penguin42: What are you trying to do?
<penguin42> wgrant: I have a kernel oops and am trying to report the bug, originally the little icon came up and I went through, edited the summary and added text and it failed there, then I used apport-bug to try again (twice) and it's failing at the same point
<penguin42> ^little panel icon
<wgrant> penguin42: How big does it say the report is?
<wgrant> It should tell you when it asks you whether you want to upload it.
<penguin42> wgrant: It's not saying - I assume because it's tiny, there won't be a core in there
<wgrant> Do any Bugs people have any idea about the above?
<penguin42> 4th time it's now actually showing me other matching bugs
<penguin42> anyway, time for breakfast - but if anyone can hunt what's going on I'd be greatful; you lose the text you entered when it fails, and it's quite annoying and I was helping a guy on +1 last night and told him to report a bug and it was just painful when he hit the same thing repeatedly
<geser> wgrant: do you know which dpkg is used for processing uploads? (see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2010-September/012089.html)
<wgrant> geser: As of last night, possibly Lucid's. But I'm not sure.
<wgrant> bigjools: ^^?
<vish> hmm , can anyone change the channel topic here?
<vish> just noticed that the topic was changed back-n-forth but the people who changed it wernt in the access list
<deryck> vish, yes, I believe anyone can change it here.
<vish> hmm, odd choice.. probably should be restricted to lp devs alone.. :)
<vish> i guess its more of setting up the irc priv for the lp team..
<tron_> cannot seem to put my question in launchpad!
<tron_> Repeated tries today - keeps saying a problem connecting to Launchpad server.
<tron_> anybody?
<leoquant> tron__no probs here
<leoquant> hmm gone
<maks_> so who is the admin repsonsable that launchpad sends properly mail
<maks_> why does it come that debian.org side sees no reject from your side
<maks_> but that the initial mail setup does not work
<pvelkovski> is launchpad server down? I can't send a bug report!
<pvelkovski> I get this message in my web browser "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.". And it says that I should report it here
<penguin42> pvelkovski: Yeh I've been getting that a lot - did it do that just after you had entered the body of the report?
<pvelkovski> penguin42 I'm getting error after trying to submit the whole report
<penguin42> yeh, it's most annoying - something is broken
<pvelkovski> or maybe the server is overloaded by too many bug reports, I hope that's not the case :)
<penguin42> pvelkovski: It seems a bit more unusual, it's not failing anywhere except that
<fta> is anyone still working on the LP API? none of the bugs i filled or subscribed to in May (when i started using that API) received any love :(
<bigjools> fta: which part of the API?  each development team is responsible for different parts.
<fta> bigjools, details on builds (both dists and ppas)
<fta> remember my dashboards?
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<bigjools> fta: ah yes
<bigjools> sorry, we've not really had time to look at those
<bigjools> can you remind me of the bug numbers and I'll see if I can fit them in (but no promises)
<fta> i depend on this app to be able to properly maintain all those chromium builds in a timely manner
<fta> the main bugs i need are at the bottom of that page
<deryck> pvelkovski or penguin42, does the web page show an OPPS number anywhere?
<penguin42> deryck: What's an OPPS number?
<deryck> penguin42, well, the error should say something like OPPS-XXXX somewhere on the page, which helps us debug the issue.
<penguin42> deryck: No, it definitely didn't have a reference number on the page - I've got the URL and I can give me your IP if you want to do some log trawling
<penguin42> oh actually, I probably haven't got the URL any more
<deryck> penguin42, were you trying to report a bug?
<penguin42> deryck: Yes, I'd got a kernel oops, and the panel icon filed it, I filled in the summary and the description and it was after that it gave the error; I then tried again with the apport-bug command (twice) and it repeatedly got the same errors; it did work about the 4th time
<penguin42> deryck: and someone I was helping last night had the same problem
<deryck> ah, ok.  probably a timeout then.
<penguin42> deryck: the thing is it was repeatable, but most other launchpad operations were working OK
<penguin42> e.g. commenting on bugs etc
<deryck> right.  filing bugs can sometimes timeout when other stuff doesn't because of the subscriber notifications we do during the request
<penguin42> deryck: It could really do with being more robust, especially because it loses all the data at that point - it's very hard when you're thanking someone and asking them to file a bug and it repeatedly fails on them
<penguin42> deryck: It would be preferable if it created the bug and stored your data, gave you the bug number and then did any higher expensive things
<deryck> penguin42, actually two things would fix it -- don't timeout and don't loose the form data due to AJAX.  We have bugs on both of these and are working on the first heavily.
<penguin42> deryck: OK, great
<penguin42> deryck: It's just worth keeping an eye on it, it just seems to have got worse in the last few days
<deryck> penguin42, we just had a release wednesday.  So it could be something in the release has made timeouts worse for a certain set of packages, when filing bugs.
<penguin42> deryck: Well mine was on linux, and I've got a feeling the guy I was helping last night was also on linux, so it might be worth checking; and the thing is for Linux the amount of data isn't huge - it's not like it's got a core file
<deryck> ok
<maxb> jelmer: Do you think it would be wise to temporarily suspend all other KDE imports until the kdesdk and kdepim ones manage to clear? (so they don't keep getting killed by sqlite lock contention)
<jelmer> maxb, seems reasonable
<maxb> It's a shame there's no quicker way to short-circuit "discovering revprop revisions"
<jelmer> maxb, if you do so, please inform the folks in #project-neon
<maxb> urgh, code imports are read-only in the API
<maxb> that could be tiresome
<jelmer> maxb, there's no way to iterate over them using the API, too
<jelmer> maxb: I was interested in writing a script to automatically analyze the imports logs
<maxb> yeah, but I could have cheated and iterated branches of projects named kde%
<njin> Hello, i'm trying to upload a video of a bug (mp4, 6.4 MB), but when i click on Post comment Seamonkey send request to Launchpad.net, but nothing happens.
<njin> Can you halp me, thans
<njin> Sorry, done .
<alkisg> Is there any way to download a .deb that has been deleted from a ppa? Is there an archive somewhere?
<jpds> No.
<alkisg> Thanks
<wgrant> jpds: Well, they're available until around a week afterwards, I believe.
<jpds> wgrant: week, 5 days, ...
#launchpad 2010-09-11
<randomusername> hello?
<randomusername> seems to be working
<randomusername> hi there
<wgrant> Hi.
<randomusername> hi wgrant
<randomusername> wgrant, can you tell me if are there any launchpad dev/support members here?
<wgrant> Not many, since it's the weekend for most people, but there are still some.
<wgrant> Ask your question, and someone will answer if they know.
<randomusername> thanks
<randomusername> "Thank you for your question concerning your Launchpad login that you are  experiencing. Case #number has been created and a support analyst  will get back to you within the next 24 hours."
<randomusername> this was sent to me... two days ago
<randomusername> tl;dr - after the 9/9 outage, my account got deleted
<wgrant> What's the symptom?
<wgrant> Can you no longer log in?
<randomusername> when I logged in two days ago I went to an account that wasn't mine at all
<wgrant> Ahh.
<randomusername> and my account URL always point to OOPS
<wgrant> What's the URL?
<randomusername> my deceased username is ~tiagosilva
<randomusername> I am now ~tiagosilva29 for some reason
<wgrant> randomusername: So, ~tiagosilva doesn't OOPS for me.
<wgrant> Does it for you?
<randomusername> yeap
<randomusername> I'm at home right now
<randomusername> and at work is the same thing
<randomusername> we browse via a proxy hosted in another country, and it's the same
<wgrant> And you're logged in as ~tiagosilva29?
<randomusername> when I log in I goto tiagosilva29
<wgrant> And you get the OOPS when you're logged in?
<slangasek> hi, I'm having persistent timeouts trying to file a bug against the ubuntu kernel package with apport; is there a known issue?
<slangasek> oh n/m, apparently '/join #launchpad' was the magic rune to make it go through
<slangasek> kthx ;)
<randomusername> OOPS in ~tiagosilva ?
<wgrant> randomusername: Yes.
<randomusername> it's persistent
<wgrant> slangasek: As in "Sorry, we couldn't connect to the Launchpad server" timeouts? or timeouts with an OOPS ID?
<wgrant> Bah.
<randomusername> logged in/out = same result, OOPS
<randomusername> wgrant: I just logged in, and now I'm ~tiagosilva29
<wgrant> randomusername: Ah, interesting.
<wgrant> ~tiagosilva oopses on launchpad.net, but not edge.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> OOPS-1714K1846
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1714K1846
<randomusername> https://launchpad.net/~tiagosilva29 -> I just posted HELLO WGRUNT in that profile
<randomusername> wgrant: I confirm that ~tiagosilva via edge is me
<randomusername> aka the advice dog guy who hates easter eggs and translates more that it should
<wgrant> Heh.
<randomusername> as this issue occurred before?
<wgrant> Not that I've seen, no.
<wgrant> I'm poking around to see what changed.
<randomusername> do you want me to stay out of launchpad for a while?
<randomusername> or openid
<wgrant> randomusername: So, I can't obviously see what's wrong.
<wgrant> randomusername: You gave a reference above to a support case -- is that from the link on login.launchpad.net?
<wgrant> If so, I suggest waiting for a response from them.
<randomusername> Case #00012729 has been created and a support analyst will get back to you within the next 24 hours.
<randomusername> got this two days ago on an email
<wgrant> Can you add to that case the information we've established here? Your new and old usernames, the fact that your old one OOPSes on production with OOPS-1714K1846 but is fine on edge, and anything else that seems relevant?
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1714K1846
<randomusername> wgrant: it doesn't just oops with -1714K1846
<wgrant> Well, it will get a different code each time.
<randomusername> ah, that I did not know
<wgrant> 1714 identifies the day, K identifies the server, and 1846 is just a sequence number for that server today.
<randomusername> where do I have to log in to insert what you posted above?
<wgrant> I have no idea, sorry. I've never used ISD's support system.
<wgrant> Maybe try replying to the email?
<randomusername> reply -> noreply@canonical.com
<randomusername> nogo
<randomusername> so I'll just have to wait for an answer
<randomusername> wgrant: gonna forward this to feedback@launchpad.net
<randomusername> and hope for the better
<wgrant> randomusername: Sounds like a reasonable idea.
<wgrant> randomusername: Make sure you include all the information I suggested.
<randomusername> all done
<randomusername> info sent
<randomusername> thanks for the help wgrant
<wgrant> randomusername: Great. Hopefully you'll get a response soon.
<wgrant> But maybe not until Monday.
<randomusername> it's fine
<randomusername> thanks again
<yofel> is something wrong with the ppa buildds?  since a while ago I see it frequently that builds start delayed, like https://edge.launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ppa/+build/1954695 which is currently building for 15min whithout the buildd actually doing anything. Before that it tried to build on another one and was simply reset to 'needs building' after a while
<wgrant> yofel: Known scaling issue. There have been a few fixes in the last couple of months, and the last bit might be happening next week.
<yofel> k, thanks
 * maxb looks askance at the kdepim code import which has now been running for 24 hours
<maxb> Just how slow a machine is galapagos anyway? :-/
<wgrant> maxb: The name might be a good hint.
<wgrant> (There is a Galapagos Penguin. Penguin species were Canonical's first machine naming convention.)
<maxb> Meanwhile the import on neumayer looks like it's got another day of "determining revprop revisions" before it starts fetching anything
<maxb> I'm seriously tempted to keep poking it until it restarts on pear
<wgrant> I think throughput would be increased if the russkaya/neumayer/galapagos were just disabled.
<maxb> it would be entirely useful if ~vcs-imports still let you quiesce importds :-(
<maxb> *right* having chased lp:kdepim onto pear, maybe it now has a hope of actually importing
<wgrant> maxb: How did you manage that?
<maxb> wgrant: bombarding the importds with requests to import other kde branches to trigger a sqlite locking fail, to get it off the ones I didn't want, then refreshing +code-imports/+machines a lot and choosing an opportune moment to retry
<wgrant> maxb: Ahh, I forgot you could get them to fail like that.
<wgrant> Handy.
<MTecknology>  Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<MTecknology> :(
<MTecknology> wgrant: you guys doing something?
<MTecknology> you guys have two different try again pages?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Which URL?
<MTecknology> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug/5197f7d4-bd6f-11df-a895-0019bbccd75c
<wgrant> Ah.
<MTecknology> I'm trying to file an apport bug
<wgrant> Known issue.
<wgrant> Keep trying.
<MTecknology> oh
<wgrant> It should work eventually.
<wgrant> Possibly a firewall issue.
<MTecknology> what's the issue with it?
<MTecknology> on my side?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Launchpad-side.
<wgrant> Although the fact it's always kernel bugs may put an end to the firewall hypothesis.
<MTecknology> lol.. I was going to file another kernel bug right after
<MTecknology> any chance it's because of the absolutely massive file upload size?
<MTecknology> this was 11.7MB
<wgrant> I suspected that.
<wgrant> But maybe not.
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> *sniffle*
<wgrant> Could you stop trying to file it for a sec, while I poke around?
<MTecknology> sure
<wgrant> :(
<wgrant> The data from it is trivially small.
<wgrant> So the error occurs after you enter the summary and description, and click the final submission button?
<wgrant> MTecknology: ^^
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> I get two different 'Please try again' pages too - one centered and one off to the left
<wgrant> Interesting.
<MTecknology> wgrant: I don't like this :( make it better so I do this -> :) <- instead
<wgrant> Aha.
<wgrant> Reproduced on staging.
<wgrant> WTFery++
<MTecknology> uh?
<MTecknology> oh... disable redirect and pop off edge?
<wgrant> No.
<wgrant> Production is broken too.
<MTecknology> ok, so you're playing?
<wgrant> I am.
<MTecknology> WTFery... I had to look that up on urban dictionary -_-
<wgrant> Heh.
<MTecknology> wgrant: should I keep trying it?
<wgrant> MTecknology: I'd say so.
<wgrant> Others have said that it works eventually, and it's easy enough for us to reproduce.
<MTecknology> If I go to sleep and save the page, maybe I could try in the morning too?
<wgrant> I'm not sure how long the token will last.
<MTecknology> lifeless: You happen to know if I could retry in the morning?
<MTecknology> maybe I'll give up and just file the bug myself - might be easier
<lifeless> I don't know the delete frequency for unused attachments
<lifeless> probablt a week or so
<lifeless> AFACT this is just slow code
<wgrant> But slow code shouldn't cause a timeout like this... unless it has lots and lots of non-SQL seconds.
<lifeless> SQL time: 13812 ms
<lifeless> Non-sql time: 345 ms
<lifeless> Total time: 14157 ms
<lifeless> Statement Count: 42
<MTecknology> is that what you were talking about in -dev?
<MTecknology> I'm too tired to comprehend it..
<lifeless> wgrant: LaunchpadTimeoutError: Statement: 'SELECT BinaryPackagePublishingHistory.archive, BinaryPackagePublishingHistory.binarypackagerelease, BinaryPackagePublishingHistory.component, BinaryPackagePublishingHistory.datecreated,
<lifeless> s305
<lifeless> there is three seconds between
<lifeless> SELECT SourcePackageName.id, SourcePackageName.name FROM SourcePackageName WHERE SourcePackageName.name = %s
<lifeless> and
<wgrant> lifeless: That probably isn't it. If it was an SQL timeout, the appserver would have been killed and responded in time.
<lifeless> SELECT DISTINCT SourcePackagePublishingHistory.archive, SourcePackagePublishingHistory.component, SourcePackagePublishingHistory.datecreated, SourcePackagePublishingHistory.datemadepending, SourcePackagePublishingHistory.datepublished, SourcePackagePublishingHistory.dateremoved,
<lifeless> note that staging runs at loads of 6 or more
<lifeless> regularly
<wgrant> ........ ew.
<lifeless> timeouts there currently mean almost nothing
<wgrant> Well, yes, I don't care about the real timeouts that I was able to see. I care about the request that hung past the proxy's threshold.
<lifeless> I spent a day chasing 10 seconds in storm that is 1.4 seconds under normal load
<wgrant> Which was probably *not* an SQL timeout.
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> the ones I saw were though
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<MTecknology> aight.. I'm going to give up and file it myself in the morning
<MTecknology> thanks for looking at it
<MTecknology> g'night
<MTecknology> or morning..
<wgrant> Heh. Night.
<MTecknology> acky..
<MTecknology> I lost the description I wanted to send with
<lifeless> sorry
<lifeless> will be looking this monday
<lifeless> as a priority
<wgrant> Is the staging timeout 10s?
<lifeless> yes
<wgrant> Iiinteresting.
<wgrant> Normal timeouts take 13s.
<wgrant> The proxy timeout comes back after slightly over 10s.
<wgrant> So there's something even more strange going on.
<wgrant> And it's still intermittent, despite there only being one server.
<lifeless> we need to talk to spm to get details on the trigger for that page
<pmiller> I am trying to upload a source package to a ppa, without success... https://launchpad.net/~pmiller-opensource/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> pmiller: What does it do when you try?
<pmiller> wgrant: nothing happens.  The upload completes, but the packages don't appear.
<wgrant> pmiller: What are the commands that you're using to build and upload the source package?
<pmiller> Build: debuild -S -sa or debuild -S -sd, as per https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage, neither seems to make a difference.  Then cd ..; dput ppa:pmiller-opensource/ppa *.changes
<wgrant> pmiller: Is the changes file signed with 0xD0EDB64D?
<pmiller> yes.
<wgrant> pmiller: Can you upload the signed package somewhere that I can examine it?
<pmiller> wgrant: http://libexplain.sourceforge.net/debian/x/
<wgrant> pmiller: That sends a rejection email when I process it locally.
<wgrant> Do you not have such an email?
<wgrant> The signature goes through fine, so you should.
<pmiller> wgrant: no email
<wgrant> Well, let's see what happens if you fix the package.
<wgrant> 2010-09-11 08:26:36 WARNING 	Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<wgrant> You need to have an Ubuntu series name in the changelog, rather than a Debian one.
<wgrant> Maybe the email is getting lost.
<pmiller> wgrant: will try hacking changelog.  email for openpgp key update took hours, but it did arrive.  I've been trying to upload fro longer than that.
<wgrant> pmiller: Hm, could you see where the delay was?
<pmiller> wgrant: X-greylist: delayed 2431 seconds by postgrey-1.31 at mail.ivt.com.au; Sat, 11 Sep 2010 16:00:34 EST (I know the admin, I aks him about it)
<wgrant> Ah, IVT.
<wgrant> Interesting.
<pmiller> wgrant: ooh, look!  email.
<pmiller> wgrant: for "distroseries" it wants "lucid"?   (I usually upload to Debian, as you may have guessed.)
<wgrant> pmiller: Yep.
<pmiller> wgrant: most recent upload was accepted "currently building" yay
<pmiller> wgrant: is there a way to request automatic backports, or do I have to make multiple uploads, one for each distroseries?
<wgrant> pmiller: You can't request automatic backports. However, you can build on one series and copy the source and binaries to another.
<wgrant> eg. lots of people build on hardy, then copy up to newer series.
<pmiller> so long as there aren't library versioning issues, yes.
<pmiller> of course, libexplain underlies some of the other projects I want in the ppa, so I'm acutely aware of library version issues.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> If you want multiple sets of binaries, you need multiple uploads.
<lifeless> wgrant: don't recipes provide a build-for-N releases?
<wgrant> This is true.
<pmiller> that's what I thought.  It just gripes me that they will differ by only one word: s/lucid/whatever/
<pmiller> recipes are predicated on bzr branches, and despite lifeless' best efforts, I don't use bzr
<lifeless> pmiller: export a tarball; bzr import that onto a branch; push
<lifeless> pmiller: not trying to move you to bzr to do this :P
<Ddorda> hey guys
<Ddorda> is it a known bug that launchpad mailing lists can't read non-latin languages?
<philip_stoev> guys, the search box for finding users when trying to assign a bug to a specific user in the bug database does not work
<philip_stoev> no matches are returned even when the actual user id or user name is used
<wgrant> philip_stoev: Unless you are the bug supervisor of the project, it will only find teams that you administer.
<wgrant> philip_stoev: If you are a bug supervisor, it should find anyone.
<philip_stoev> wgrant: ok got it, thanks
<fta> if any admin is here, please kill this build: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1952454 (stuck for 3 days)
<bilalakhtar> fta: You're right. terranova builder is slow
<bilalakhtar> I have also faced it once
<wgrant> This isn't slow.
<bilalakhtar> plymouth, which takes 10 minutes for a build, took 4 hours on it!
<wgrant> Something's broken.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: what about my plymouth case?
<wgrant> Hmm. That is odd.
<wgrant> I could see up to half an hour or so.
<wgrant> But not four hours.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: I saw, towards the end, dpkg-deb was taking 15 minutes to just archive a minary!
<bilalakhtar> *binary
<bilalakhtar> And there were 8 binaries by that source
<wgrant> The log can take up to 15 minutes to upate.
<wgrant> You can't rely on it for timings like that.
<bilalakhtar> wgrant: really? but still, 4 hours was too long! And the build succeeded, nevertheles
<bilalakhtar> s
<wgrant> Hmm. That's concerning.
<bilalakhtar> then I deleted my PPA and created a new one, otherwise I would have shown you the logs
<JoshBrown> The Launchpad mailing list footer is not removed when quoting: https://lists.launchpad.net/photostory-team/msg00005.html
<jenkins> how do I release a package for different versions of ubuntu in the same ppa? I have tired another entry in the change log  (changing maverick to lucid) but that does not help
<JoshBrown> jenkins: I don't use PPAs that much personally but I've heard there's a built-in Launchpad function to do this (unless the package needs to be different in different Ubuntu versions)
<jenkins> I did have a play with the lauchpad build function but I decided i like the the dput wap
<MTecknology> LP is making me cry :(
<lifeless> the filebug thing?
<lifeless> will be looking at that tomorrow; need LOSA support
<penguin42> LOSA?
<lifeless> launchpad operational sysadmin
<penguin42> ah, guys with hamers
 * JoshBrown says HAMMER TIME
#launchpad 2010-09-12
<JoshBrown> I don't get blueprints. When should a blueprint be created, and when should a bug be created?
<lifeless> for what projet
<lifeless> personally, I don't use blueprints much/at all.
<lifeless> but different projects have different needs
<lifeless> Ubuntu is by far the heaviest user of blueprints
<JoshBrown> lifeless: Oh, I'm part of a small project called Photostory, they seem to focus heavily on blueprints.
<JoshBrown> I just can't get my head round them.
<JoshBrown> https://launchpad.net/photostory
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> I just had edge send me an incomplete page.
<wgrant> And one of my API cronjobs just died similarly.
<wgrant> Seems to be working OK now, though.
<lifeless> wgrant: link glitch?
<wgrant> lifeless: Hm?
<lifeless> wgrant: did your internets go boom for a brief period
<wgrant> lifeless: Well, the browser was on my laptop, and the API script is running in the UK... so I doubt it.
<lifeless> me too
<lifeless> had to ask
<MTecknology> edge having issues?
<MTecknology> eh.. nvm
<wgrant> lifeless: API script just did it again.
<wgrant> Odd.
<lifeless> weird
<micahg> lifeless: if I just had a bug timeout on edge that fits the title of bug 583553 happen, is the one filed sufficient?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 583553 in Launchpad Bugs "Timeout accessing bug with lots of comments and attachments (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583553
<lifeless> micahg: whats the oops :)
<lifeless> I /always/ want the oops
<micahg> OOPS :)          OOPS-1716ED446
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1716ED446
<lifeless> lp seems sluggish right now,
<lifeless> I'm going to poke at graphs and see if something is obviously wrong
 * micahg just got on from 3 days off, so I'm a little out of the loop
<lifeless> wow
<lifeless> 600 lookups
<lifeless> and many are memcached
<lifeless> and many of those are 14ms or so
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> micahg: pleae file a new bug
<micahg> lifeless: will do, thanks
<lifeless> micahg: thats not 'many attachments'
<micahg> lifeless: I can't see the bug to tell :)
<lifeless> micahg: try now
<lifeless> micahg: it just worked for me
<lifeless> anyhow, please file a bug
 * micahg tries in a new tab
<lifeless> it looks like 'many bugtasks' to me.
<lifeless> and 'many nominations'
<lifeless> include your OOPS in there.
<micahg> nope, timesout again on edge
<lifeless> thanks!
<micahg> now I have 2 :)
<lifeless> worked for me on edge, what can I say :)
<lifeless> anyhow, OOPS shows:
<lifeless>  - clearly a problem
<lifeless>  - lots of repeated nearly-identical queries
<lifeless>  - fixables
<lifeless> simples
<humphreybc> Hi
<humphreybc> Anyone around who can help me with team mailing list privacy?
<JoshBrown> staging.launchpad.net is down: "The staging server is currently getting a code and db update. If the situation persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode."
<wgrant> JoshBrown: How long has it been saying that?
<lifeless> !ask | humphreybc
<ubot5> humphreybc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<humphreybc> lifeless: I want to make our OMG! Ubuntu! team mailing list
<humphreybc> private
<lifeless> we don't support changing the privacy of teams with list post creation.
<wgrant> Also, team privacy and mailing list privacy are linked.
<lifeless> Its a valid bug that we don't support it, but technically, things blow up when we try, and noone has had time to fix it.
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> so how should I go about it?
<humphreybc> recreate a new ML?
<humphreybc> change to a google apps ML?
<lifeless> I think you need a commerical entitlement as well to do private lists
<humphreybc> what do you mean?
<LinuxJedi|away> anyone else getting this in Laundpad's bzr? "bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 503: Service Unavailable"
<LinuxJedi|away> both me and Drizzle's build bots are seeing it today
<JoshBrown> wgrant: It's fixed now
<Vorpal> What is the correct way to upgrade a launchpad repo from pack-0.92 to current format?
<Vorpal> hm launchpad branch I guess rather
<fta> gasp, the LP API is in a bad shape since yesterday. lots of IncompleteRead from lazr :(
<Vorpal> bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 503: Service Unavailable
<Vorpal> hm
<Vorpal> worked on 5th retry
<LinuxJedi|away> Vorpal: yep, I've had that locally and the drizzle test servers have been getting that error all day
<Vorpal> LinuxJedi|away, managed to get the conversion from pack-0.92 to 2a done in the end though. It didn't error out every time. Just some 70% or such
<shadeslayer> hi i cant seem to be able to get maverick daily builds for one of my PPA's
<shadeslayer> are those still disabled?
<shadeslayer> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rekonq/+recipe/rekonq-daily
<shadeslayer> ^ that one
<shadeslayer> ill delete and try again
<shadeslayer> oh..wow
<shadeslayer> i get OOPS-1716ED2264
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1716ED2264
<slacker_nl> hello
<slacker_nl> i have a package and it keeps building and building: https://launchpad.net/~wesleys/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building
<slacker_nl> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<lifeless> shadeslayer:   IntegrityError: update or delete on table "sourcepackagerecipebuild" violates foreign key constraint "sourcepackagerecipebuildjob_sourcepackage_recipe_build_fkey" on table "sourcepackagerecipebuildjob" DETAIL: Key (id)=(544) is still referenced from table "sourcepackagerecipebuildjob".
<lifeless> shadeslayer: you might like to file a bug
<lifeless> referencing that OOPS
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: partial / slow pages being investigated | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - |  Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<shadeslayer> lifeless: alright.. and yeah LP feels slow :(
<lifeless> there is something weird, in th eneighbourhood
<lifeless> lbieber: hi
<lifeless> lbieber: what bzr symptoms were you experiencing
<lbieber> lifeless: its very very slow and was periodically getting time outs
<lifeless> lbieber: are you using edge or production ?
<lifeless> lbieber: what was happening with bzr for you?
<lbieber> lifeless :  using production
<Laney> yeah there's definitely a problem
<Laney> pull-lp-source (downloading source packages from LP) is extremely slow
<lifeless> Laney: does it make API calls?
<lifeless> Laney: if so, what server is it using - lpnet or edge?
<Laney> lifeless: yes, it uses edge
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> can you please get it to use prod ?
<Laney> lifeless: yeah that's it, much better on production
<lifeless> Laney: everything using lp should use production by default :)
<Laney> ah, a crafty way to enforce this
<lifeless> well no
<lifeless> its a serious issue
<lifeless> but whatever it is, could occur to prod too, so we're being careful to really get the guts of whats up
<lifeless> Laney: anyhow, we're going to eliminate edge soon anyhow
<lifeless> turn it into a massive redirect
<Laney> no more beta programme?
<lifeless> we'll still have beta programme
<lifeless> but it will be code based not branch based
<lifeless> few features actually go from start to finish in one month
<lifeless> so we already hide them from lpnet when the first months worth of code is deployed there
<lifeless> we'll just start hiding by being in the beta group or not
<lifeless> rather than on the edge url or not
<Laney> makes sense
<lifeless> we'll get much simpler production environment
<lifeless> with less ops-leve variation
<lifeless> and we'll get fixes for timeouts and issues out to everyone much quicker (because we'll deploy to prod daily or so)
<Laney> it seems like there's a convoluted process to push rapid fixes out atm
<lifeless> its pretty straight forward but because its the exception not the rule its not as polished or easy, and its not the default
#launchpad 2011-09-05
<jo-erlend> is there a limit to how many times a day you can build new versions of a package?
<wgrant> jo-erlend: With a recipe I believe you can build only 5 times per series per day.
<jo-erlend> I'm new at this, so I've been making small mistakes and I've had to upload versions of the package a few times. I did it now, and I was told it'll be built in 13 hours. :(
<wgrant> 3/4 of the builders are currently testing kernel SRUs, so the queue is huge :/ with a bit of luck they will be given back tonight, and the queue will clear quickly.
<wgrant> Have you tried test building locally?
<wgrant> You should be doing that rather than uploading to Launchpad lots of times :)
<jo-erlend> I haven't figured out how to do that yet :)
<wgrant> Is this a recipe, or just a normal source package?
<jo-erlend> well.. Both. I have added a recipe for it, but I've been uploading with quickly share because of small issues.
<jo-erlend> nono, wait a minute. I'm confused. :).
<jo-erlend> I've used bzr bd and then used dput to upload it to my PPA.
<jo-erlend> but I don't know how to make a deb from it.
<wgrant> How are you invoking bzr bd?
<wgrant> bzr bd -S?
<jo-erlend> yes, except there is an issue with my keys, so I need to use bzr bd -S -- -kkey.
<wgrant> Drop the -S, and it will build binaries too :)
<wgrant> You can't upload them, but you can check that it builds and then install them to check it works.
<jo-erlend> wgrant, but the next time, if I want to upload to my PPA, but test it first... Do I need to run it twice, or can I run it without -S and then just upload as usual?
<wgrant> jo-erlend: You need to run it twice. You can't upload binary+source to Launchpad.
<jo-erlend> great. So I no longer have to wait for ages to see if my fixes works. :)
<Linuxsapien> id like to talk to an admin please regarding my username change and openID issues please.
<wgrant> Linuxsapien: What's up?
<Linuxsapien> may I take it to a /query ?
<wgrant> Sure.
<gmb> losa ping
<hloeung> gmb: hi, how can I help you?
<gmb> hloeung: Howdy. I'm seeing a bunch of failed-to-run notifications for checkwatches on loganberry. Can you check to see if there's a stuck instance please? (It sometimes hangs and we've never been able to figure out why).
<hloeung> gmb: sure
<gmb> Ta
<wgrant> We should probably get a pygdb backtrace from it at some point.
<hloeung> gmb: there does appear to be some stuck checkwatches processes - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/682410/
<gmb> hloeung: Okay. You can kill it, it'll respawn on its own.
<hloeung> gmb: done!
<gmb> hloeung: Thanks :)
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> I'm on a launchpad team using the launchpad mailing list. We now want to move elsewhere, there is a way to download the archives in first step and to delete the mailing list after that ?
<FourDollars> Hi all, I just dput a package to a private PPA for one hour ago, but I didn't receive the response email. Anyone knows why?
<bigjools> FourDollars: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<bigjools> grar
<bigjools> (removing edge url) https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/227
<FourDollars> bigjools: Thanks
<FourDollars> bigjools: I use 'dput --force' to upload again, and then I received the response email.
<FourDollars> bigjools: I don't know what happens with lauchpad. However it works now. :)
<bigjools> cool
<Daviey> Estimated build time for PPA really 12 hours, plus one hour already waited?
<wgrant> Daviey: I'm trying to work out who has all the builders.
<Daviey> wgrant: super, thanks!
<htorque> hello everyone! are there any tools available to check a bug's status from the command line? i'd like to retrieve the current bug states of a list of ~300 bug numbers.
<wgrant> htorque: https://help.launchpad.net/API
<htorque> wgrant: ah, even better. thanks!
<Daviey> htorque: http://pb.daviey.com/P989/ etc.
<htorque> Daviey: thanks :)
<Laney> what does Upgrade Packages do on +localpackagediffs?
<tumbleweed> bigjools: ^
<bigjools> tumbleweed: Laney: There is no Upgrade Packages any more
<Laney> bigjools: just waiting for a deployment to go away?
<bigjools> Laney: it was released ages ago, not sure how you are seeing it
<Laney> bigjools: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+localpackagediffs?field.name_filter=&field.package_type=all&field.package_type-empty-marker=1 there
<bigjools> the button does a massive sync source
<bigjools> I won't see it, I am not an archive admin
<Laney> nor am I
<Laney> I am on the release team though?
<bigjools> wtf
<bigjools> I can see it
<wgrant> bigjools: There was a bug in the template fixed a couple of hours ago.
<bigjools> wgrant: how did it get back?
<bigjools> in fact both buttons are there
<bigjools> I can guess ...
<wgrant> bigjools: I don't know details, I just saw a diff fly past. For those two buttons it was evaluating a method rather than calling it.
<wgrant> So it always ended up True.
<bigjools> that old chestnut
<Laney> :-)
<bjsnider> when someone submits a bug, do the maintainers in the control file automatically get emailed?
<wgrant> bjsnider: No.
<wgrant> bjsnider: As the maintainer is usually inherited from Debian, that would be spamming the wrong people.
<bjsnider> alright, who does get emailed?
<wgrant> Anybody who has subscribed to the package.
<wgrant> You can see a list at eg. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+subscribe
<wgrant> On the right.
<bjsnider> i know you can see the list, but i'm wondering how that list gets created
<bjsnider> if someone is on a launchpad team, and the team publishes packages, and one of those packages is bugged, do all members get emails?
<wgrant> bjsnider: People must explicitly subscribe themselves or the teams that they administer.
<bjsnider> if it's a bug upstream, does someone get around to notifying the developers?
<wgrant> #ubuntu-bugs is a better place for that sort of question.
<Mez> How often does the upload
<Mez> I'm trying
<Mez> grr
 * Mez starts again
<Mez> I'm trying to upload to a PPA.  My key expired - I've just updated it on keyserver.ubuntu.com - how long will this take to get through to allow me to upload?
<bigjools> just checking for you
<bigjools> Mez: should be pretty instant
<Mez> Still wont let me :(
<Mez> Oh, never mind - it has let me.
#launchpad 2011-09-06
<ripps> Geez, what's taking the ppa builders so long, I've some packages queued for around 24 hours, and it keeps saying it's gonna start in just an hour or two
<popey> ripps: big queue on the ppa builders
<popey> https://launchpad.net/builders
<StevenK> ripps: Most of them are off testing SRUs
<DNS777> hey guys
<DNS777> If i try to upload code i get: Permission denied (publickey). bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<DNS777> but upping packages to ppa via dput worx
<DNS777> hm
<wgrant> DNS777: Has it worked recently?
<wgrant> It sounds like your SSH keys are not set up properly.
<DNS777> ok so its about the ssh keys and not pgp keys
<wgrant> Right, bzr uploads use SSH.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<DNS777> if i added the old ssh key from my lp site (created long time ago), and add it to my  id_rsa.pub then if i pull or push it says key is too open lol
<DNS777> i try to add a new one to server
<DNS777> added = take
<DNS777> now it asks me for a passphrase, but if i enter the passphrase that i just choosed a few secs be4 its not workin
<DNS777> i wonder that i never had such as problem with ssh
<mrevell> Hello :)
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Laney> does a "Blacklisted always" blacklist apply to all parent series?
<Laney> actually, experimental isn't a parent series of oneiric
<Laney> so, if I add a Blacklisted always entry to a dsd between oneiric and sid, will it also block syncs from oneiric and experimental?
<gmb> Laney: I don't know the answer to your questions, let me see if I can find someone who does...
<bigjools> blacklisting doesn't block syncs
<bigjools> it just hides it
<Laney> so it's just a UI thing?
<bigjools> yep
<Laney> well, we can query it for the client tools too
<bigjools> the aim is to get just the things that need actioning on the first page you visit
<Laney> but it should be enough to just set it for sid I suppose for our purposes
<bigjools> what are your purposes?
<Laney> certain packages which we don't want to (auto) sync
<Laney> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt
<bigjools> ah ok
<Laney> so if someone tries to syncpackage foo or syncpackage -d experimental foo then the tool should block that
<bigjools> I guess you're writing some api scripts for this?
<Laney> yeah
<bigjools> right, so as long as your tool checks the blacklisting status, you're golden
<Laney> I was just confused about whether I was going to need to explicitly add blacklists for sid and experimental, but that doesn't seem to be the case
<tumbleweed> Laney: there's a related issue, which is that when ubuntu > sid, it'll be auto-blacklisted-CURRENT, which will block a sync from experimental
<Laney> current we can check around in the tool
<Laney> err
<tumbleweed> Laney: right, at the moment, I haven't, because it'll be --force -able (and it's ugly to check for)
<Laney> tumbleweed: (or anyone else) does lp-shell staging devel work for you?
 * Laney gets "httplib2.CertificateHostnameMismatch: Server presented certificate that does not match host staging.launchpad.net: {'notAfter': 'Feb 12 20:29:11 2012 GMT', 'subjectAltName': (('DNS', '*.staging.launchpad.net'), ('DNS', 'staging.launchpad.net')), 'subject': ((('organizationName', u'*.staging.launchpad.net'),), (('organizationalUnitName', u'Domain Control Validated'),), (('commonName', u'*.staging.launchpad.net'),))}
<tumbleweed> yeah I noticed that a while ago too
<tumbleweed> works fine for me now
<Laney> hmm
<beatpanic> Laney, this thing, happened to a collague of mine under a debian distribution
<Laney> I am on unstable indeed
<beatpanic> Laney, I basically monkey patched httplib2 to avoid checking for valid certs
<Laney> doesn't work in a chroot though
<Laney> doesn't work on my oneiric laptop either
<Laney> sigh
<beatpanic> Laney, but it was one of that dirty hacks and I don't remember what I have done at the moment :)
<beatpanic> Laney, IIRC something similar these 'hints' http://viraj-workstuff.blogspot.com/2011/07/python-httplib2-certificate-verify.html
<Laney> i'd rather not hack around it
<beatpanic> Laney, ok
<Laney> but thanks :-)
<beatpanic> Laney, you are welcome
<nizarus> hi, i downloaded a .po file to translate it offline during the #ugj but i can't fine how to upload it again to launchpad
<artnay> nizarus: there should be a link next to "Download translation"
<artnay> Upload translation
<nizarus> artnay, i have only :     Download translation and Translation details
<nizarus> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/ar/+translate
<artnay> nizarus: are you a member of ar translation group?
<nizarus> artnay, no :/
<artnay> nizarus: that's probably the reason. apply for membership.
<nizarus> artnay, i can't just upload as suggestions ?
<artnay> nizarus: I think the "Upload translation" link won't exist for non-members
<nizarus> ok thank you artnay
<henninge> nizarus: I am surprised that you cannot upload suggestions.
<henninge> nizarus: Can you *enter* suggestions on the page?
<henninge> nizarus: Stupid question, just to be sure: You are logged in, right?
<nizarus> henninge, yes i can write suggestions one by one
<henninge> hm
<nizarus> but i would like to upload the whole file
<henninge> nizarus: that is a bug. You should be able to do that.
<nizarus> with many suggestions
<nizarus> yes i'm logged on :)
<henninge> nizarus: there is no more "edge" service, btw. You must have some old link.
<henninge> but that doesn't help here
<nizarus> nothing on the non edge page too :/
<henninge> yes, it is the same server
<henninge> nizarus: bug 293680
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 293680 in Launchpad itself "Non-team member cannot upload PO file even if they can submit suggestions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293680
<henninge> 3 years old ...
<nizarus> henninge, that's it :/
<Laney> bigjools: is it possible to get archive admin permissions on dogfood so i can test my blacklisting script?
<bigjools> sure
<bigjools> Laney: done
<Laney> ty
<debfx> why can't I reject this merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/oneiric/phonon/oneiric-201108111512/+merge/73919
<debfx> I do have upload rights for the package
<htorque> hey everyone! it seems i can edit/remove attachments from bug reports by other users. is that a bug? i can't remember seeing this before and i'm not sure if that's intended.
<htorque> i'm part of ~launchpad-beta-testers if that's important
<wgrant> htorque: That's always been the case, but the link is more obvious now.
<nigelb> wgrant: heh, that's my bug fix at work right? ;)
<htorque> wgrant: thanks for the info! that change was obviously needed in my case. :-)
<tumbleweed> Laney: can you blacklist some things on dogfood for me? (or point me at stuff that's blacklisted)
<Laney> tumbleweed: try things from the sync-blacklist
<Laney> arb arts atom4 atoppatch
<Laney> my python is so bad that i can't fix this UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xa0' in position 38: ordinal not in range(128)
<tumbleweed> Laney: you are trying to mix byte-strings and unicode strings
<Laney> http://paste.debian.net/128604/
<tumbleweed> use u" instead of " to start all your strings, and either use print instead of sys.stdout.write, or do sys.stdout.write(foo.encode('utf-8'))
<Laney> nice, works, ta
<Laney> this is probably what people mean when they say "knows enough to be dangerous"
<tumbleweed> erm, how are you hacking around httplib2.CertificateHostnameMismatch?
<Laney> commented it out
<Laney> now it fails when i pipe it to tee :(
<tumbleweed> encode your output explicitly
 * tumbleweed hates that about python
<Laney> this makes me sad and/or angry
<bigjools> death to ascii strings.  use unicode, or encoded bytestrings
 * Laney writes haskell-launchpadlib
<tumbleweed> bigjools: what I'm complaining about is that print behaves differently when outputting to a tty or a pipe
<Laney> so I should go back to having sys.stdout.write()?
<bigjools> if you use encoded strings it should work
<Laney> with print too?
<bigjools> yes
<Laney> k
<Laney> they all have u"..." - not enough?
<bigjools> it depends on where you get the data that goes in that string
<Laney> I suppose it does
<bigjools> it needs to be decoded first
<bigjools> so something like u"string" = asciistring.decode("utf8")
<bigjools> and encode() for the other direction
<bigjools> Python makes this a PITA
<Laney> that really is awful
<tumbleweed> it's better in python3, but there's still the different print behavior thing
<tumbleweed> meh, dogfood isn't useful for testing syncpackage
<wgrant> bigjools: The only strange thing Python does is sometimes automatically encoding in print.
<wgrant> You suffer encode/decode in any language.
<wgrant> The only strange thing Python does that has been mentioned here, that is.
<dpm> hi sinzui, all set for the UADW session later on?
<sinzui> dpm: I am ill, but am typing my presentation now
<dpm> sinzui, oh, sorry to hear that :(. Are you sure you'll be ok to do the presentation?
<sinzui> dpm: well. I honestly cannot say I am sure. I have been vomiting. for several hours
<sinzui> but I really want to present
<dpm> that's truly passion for open source
 * dpm hugs sinzui
<wgrant> sinzui: You seem to have good luck on holidays :/
<sinzui> wgrant, indeed. I stressed so much I got cold sores. I am very pleased that the presentation is over IRC
<wgrant> Heh.
<henninge> dpm: still here?
<dpm> henninge, yes, still here
<henninge> dpm: ;-)
<henninge> dpm: you asked about eog and lightdm template generation.
<henninge> dpm: are you aware of *any* template generation that is actually happening?
<henninge> I mean, can you name a project that uses it successfully?
<dpm> henninge, I don't know, I assumed it was happening, I didn't check out all projects
<dpm> so I can't really name one where I know it's happening
<henninge> dpm: so far I have found none.
<dpm> bummer
<henninge> A lot of project have the template checked into the branch and import from there.
<henninge> others just have very old templates ...
<henninge> dpm: ok, I have to leave soon. I will email the translation people and see if anybody knows anything about this.
<dpm> ok, thanks henninge
<henninge> Later.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<dobey> how does one resgister a distribution on launchpad?
<rockstar> abentley, ping
<abentley> rockstar: pong
<rockstar> abentley, is diff generation taking longer than normal?
<rockstar> (I only ask you because there's no Help Contact currently)
<abentley> rockstar: no, I haven't heard of an issue.
<rockstar> abentley, okay.  There might be an issue, since we have two branches now that haven't generated diffs for at least 18 minutes.
<abentley> rockstar: gary_poster is supposed to be Help Contact, but not online.
<beuno> 3 branches!
<beuno> I think it's stuck or really delayed
<beuno> none of the branches for the past 25 minutes seem to have diffs (for u1)
<abentley> benji: your squad's on interrupt duty this week.  Can you look into this? ^^
<benji> abentley: sure
 * benji reads backlog.
<abentley> benji: thanks.
<abentley> benji: we just did a rollout.  I'm debugging an issue with buildmaster.
<benji> abentley: so... I shouldn't look into it?
<abentley> benji: you should look into the merge proposal diffs issue, and be aware that today's rollout may be related.
<dobey> abentley, benji: it seems launchpad branch scanner is stuck perhaps
<benji> abentley: gotcha
<benji> abentley: is this the problem you're having with the biuldmaster?: OperationalError: could not translate host name "lp" to address: Name or service not known
<abentley> benji: yes.
<benji> that is what seems to be keeping MP diffs (and several other things) from working
<benji> abentley: ok, once you fix that several other things should straighten out too
<benji> is there anything I can do to help?
<ahasenack> hi guys, I have a script that was working since ever (years), and now it's complaining about "expired token" (oauth), but I even logged in again using it
<ahasenack> any changes landing that could affect this? I'm using api.edge.launchpad.net
<abentley> benji: I really have no idea what's causing the issue.
<ahasenack> just before I start debugging further
<abentley> benji: is this happening when the scanner runs, or something?
<benji> abentley: yep
<abentley> benji: I can't even get trunk to build on that revision right now, because ~launchpad/lp-source-dependencies/trunk/ doesn't have bzr 2.4.1dev-r6032
<benji> :(
<abentley> benji: I don't see an issue like that in carob:/srv/launchpad.net-logs/scripts/ackee-bzrsyncd/scan_branches.log where do you see it?
<benji> abentley: Gary sent me copies of some cron email errors
<benji> abentley: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-error-reports
<Cypher2> hello
<Cypher2> i need some help with bzr push on bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Cypher2> anyone?
<kiko> Cypher2, you're not giving us a lot to go on
<jelmer> hi Cypher2
<Cypher2> ok
<jelmer> Cypher2, I've just followed up on the question you asked on Launchpad asked the bzr project
<Cypher2> well i followed the omgubuntu dev setup to fix bugs ( http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/series-introduction-ubuntu-development-part-2/), i managed to fix what i need, did the local commit, built the test packages and installed, verified and so on...
<Cypher2> ssh-add -l returns The agent has no identities.
<Cypher2> when i attempt to push.. the error comes out...
<Cypher2> are you the same jelmer that helped me figure out the smbd/nmbd issues?
<jelmer> one sec
<jelmer> Cypher2: can you try adding your ssh key to your ssh agent manually ? ("ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa" if I read that howto correctly)
<jelmer> Cypher2, that's probably me, I'm not sure how many jelmers there are around here :)
<Cypher2> :).. ok.. will attempt now
<Cypher2> it worked!
<Cypher2> its pushing
<Cypher2> thanks
<Cypher2> one last question: how can i purge all my old keys from servers
<jelmer> Cypher2, you should be able to edit your keys on your launchpad page
<michaelh1> Hi there.  The diff on merge requests seems to be broken.  See https://code.launchpad.net/~ramana/gcc-linaro/fix-lp-838994/+merge/74230 amd https://code.launchpad.net/~ams-codesourcery/gcc-linaro/merge-from-fsf-20110906-4.5/+merge/74213
<michaelh1> and https://code.launchpad.net/~ams-codesourcery/gcc-linaro/merge-from-fsf-20110906-4.6/+merge/74199
<kiko> michaelh1, is it stuck saying updating forever?
<kiko> flacoste, ^^
<michaelh1> kiko: > 7 hours
 * micahg wonders why /topic wasn't updated for the issue
<kiko> oink
<jelmer> abentley: ^
<abentley> michaelh1: I expect that diff is permanently broken.
<abentley> michaelh1: This is OOPS-2075SMS17 which doesn't show up on the oops-viewer for some reason.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2075SMS17
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=viewer
<michaelh1> abentley: all three of them?  These are all the merge requests done in the last 24 hours...
<michaelh1> How can I fix this?  My autobuilder won't run if the merge request is broken.
<abentley> michaelh1: This is a failed branch scan.  We should it as a pending merge diff update, because if the scan shows we need to update the diff, we will.
<abentley> michaelh1: and yes, I see four oopses, which makes sense, because it's timing out.
<michaelh1> abentley, kiko: yip, so what's the next step?  Merge requests are the main part of how we develop.
<kiko> michaelh1, I think abentley is saying that there's a bug in the diff generation that is causing it to time out
<kiko> flacoste, Ursinha, matsubara-afk: ^^
<Ursinha> erm
<abentley> kiko: no, I'm saying that the branch scanner times out.
<Ursinha> kiko, I'm an Ubuntu girl right now
<kiko> Ursinha, but you know all the right lp tricks
<kiko> abentley, on our branches specifically?
<Ursinha> kiko, I'm looking :)
<abentley> kiko: yes, on that linaro gcc specifically.
<abentley> michaelh1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/808930 is already critical, so I don't know what else is to be done.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 808930 in Launchpad itself "Timeout running branch scanner job" [Critical,Triaged]
<Ursinha> abentley, escalated maybe
<Ursinha> kiko, ^
<kiko> right, can we?
<kiko> flacoste, 3 ping :)
<kiko> michaelh1, they are looking into it
#launchpad 2011-09-07
<michaelh1> Hi there.  For some reason I can't assign people to the gcc-linaro aspect of https://bugs.launchpad.net/gcc-linaro/+bug/736661 - any ideas why?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 736661 in Linaro GCC "armel FTBFS due to compiler ICE" [High,Triaged]
<michaelh1> Huh, I can if I click on 'Importance' and do it via the +editstatus page.  On the main page the (!) icon doesn't show beside the user name...
<wgrant> michaelh1: AJAX is currently disabled on bugs with more than 10 tasks. The status/importance edit buttons become normal links to the edit form in that case, but assignee apparently doesn't :/
<michaelh1> wgrant: OK.  Should I file a bug?
<wgrant> michaelh1: Please do.
 * micahg thought we had one for that...
<michaelh1> lp 843415 (got ubot go!)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 843415 in Launchpad itself "Can't assign people on bugs that affect many projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843415
<micahg> ah, the assignee part...
 * michaelh1 finally figures out the ubot magic
<wgrant> bug 1234
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234
<wgrant> It guesses most thing :)
<wgrant> +s
<wgrant> And mup is even more liberal.
<wgrant> #1234 will work there.
<michaelh1> Bah.  Access to private list archives is still broken.
<michaelh1> bug 663923
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663923 in Launchpad itself "Cannot view list archive of private team" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663923
<hakermania> Hey, I've made a branch and I've already uploaded 2 revisions. Now I want to have a file to the Downloads Section on the front page of my project. Should I 'Create release'?
<wgrant> hakermania: Yep, download files are part of a release.
<hakermania> wgrant, and what's a milestone? It asks for this.
<wgrant> hakermania: Milestones are often used for tracking bug fixes, eg. bugs to be fixed in 1.0 would be targeted to the 1.0 milestone. A release is a special state of a milestone, so you need to create one if it doesn't already exist.
<hakermania> wgrant, the name (of the milestone) should be like Wallch 2.2?
<wgrant> hakermania: Just 2.2
<hakermania> ok thanks
<mrevell> Hallo
<hakermania> mrevell, hallo
<hakermania> wgrant, The Downloads section is just an alternative to provide some files?
<wgrant> hakermania: Normally people use it to provide downloadable tarballs or installers or similar.
<mrevell> Hi hakermania
<hakermania> wgrant, installers == deb files?
<steev_> hi all, i submitted a bug recently ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/843598 ) and it was marked as a duplicate (i agree completely, i'd seen a bug report previously) but the issue i'm seeing is, apport retracing service marks it as a duplicate, but, the link it gives for the duplicate bug gives a 404
<ubot5> Error: Bug #843598 is a duplicate of bug #840456, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/840456)
<steev_> ah, that's why
<steev_> because it's private
<steev_> can someone with access peek in there and let me know if it's fix committed/fix released/if there is a workaround?  because currently, zeitgeist likes to use up all my cpu :)
<lifeless> hakermania: no, installers == .exe for windows, or .damage for mac
<lifeless> erm .dmg :)
<hakermania> lifeless, so I shouldn't have DEB files as Downloads?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> they are best put in a PPA
<bigjools> s/put/built/
<hakermania> lifeless, so, to understand better, branches are the current developing code (UNSTABLE) available on the net, and at the 'Downloads' should be the last STABLE tarball?
<lifeless> hakermania: branches - yes. downloads yes-for-a-given-release.
<lifeless> you can have multiple releases all with their own downloads
<sladen> wgrant: Why is bug #843027 a question, not a bug?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 843027 in Launchpad itself "Registry: isc-dhcp 4.x Release URL too specific" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843027
<sladen> wgrant: a question, implies that there might be an answer, and that I could then effect that answer
<wgrant> sladen: Regular data issues are not bugs in Launchpad.
<wgrant> Bugs are problems in the code or production setup.
<sladen> wgrant: so +answers are used for the running instance at lp.net?
<wgrant> sladen: Roughly, yes.
<diwic> I'm having problems with a launchpad daily recipe that fails to build. I think it's a bug in launchpad because it builds fine here, but on launchpad it claims it cannot install "dh-autoreconf", and as a consequence, it fails to build the source package.
<wgrant> Needs a code fix? It's a bug.
<wgrant> Production issue? Maybe RT, possibly a bug.
<wgrant> Data issue like that? Question.
<sladen> wgrant: mmhmm.  okay
<diwic> It's only the oneiric build that fails, the natty one succeeds. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79186964/buildlog.txt.gz
<wgrant> diwic: apt is great at giving error messages, as usual. The problem appears to be that libxcb-atom1-dev has been removed.
<wgrant> libxcb-util0-dev may replace it, but I'm not sure.
<diwic> wgrant, thanks. Looking into it.
<diwic> Somewhat strange that it keeps dh-autoreconf from being installed though?
<diwic> Or does it just give up when it finds one it can't install, but installs everyone above that and none below?
<wgrant> diwic: apt works in strange ways :/
<wgrant> I'm not entirely sure of details.
<steev_> so what does one do when a bug is closed as a duplicate, but the duplicate bug is set private?
<steev_> i read through https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/434733 and i somewhat understand the reasoning of the choice, but it's particularly frustrating when it's an app that continuously keeps crashing
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 434733 in Launchpad itself "marking public bug as duplicate of private bug leads to confusing UI" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> It's really an apport bug. It shouldn't mark bugs as dupes of a private one.
<wgrant> LP can't really do any more.
<steev_> screw it, go for the easy fix, apt-get purge zeitgeist :)
<dobey> help with timeout OOPS please? :) OOPS-2076CI50
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2076CI50
<bobweaver> Hi there I am verry new to launch pad and bzr.  My question is once I upload all my keys and sign the ubuntu code of conduct. do I then make the "team"  then upload files via bzr ?
<bobweaver> or make foles using bzr then make team then upload to launchpad ?
<bobweaver> or make files* using bzr then make team then upload to launchpad ?
<GTRsdk> how do I get my PPA set so apt-get source packagename works?
<lifeless> GTRsdk: add a deb-src line to your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/$ppa.list file
<YokoZar> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/79194124/buildlog.txt.gz  <--- 2 days in a row now been getting "bzr: out of memory" build failures -- known issue?
<dobey> YokoZar: too much history. bzr similarly eats all my ram trying to branch lp:webkit
<exarkun> Can I hide downloads?
#launchpad 2011-09-08
<bobweaver> !info
<lool> Hey
<lool> just saw a case where a team with a public mailing-list archive was subscribed to a private bug, and the private bug was of course visible in the public archives
<lool> Is this something that Launchpad should avoid or warn about, or is it just misuse on the users' side?
<wgrant> Launchpad could possibly special case that, but it seems somewhat dangerous to let people expect a warning when many teams use non-LP mailing lists that can't be warned about.
<wgrant> Shouldn't people normally be knowing about the team they're subscribing to a private bug?
<lool> Here, it's a release team which is listed in the members of another team which owns the project
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lava-scheduler-tool/+bug/842524
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 842524 in LAVA Scheduler Tool "add --token-file to cancel-job" [Undecided,In progress]
<lool> I don't understand the reasons why ~linaro-release is a member of ~linaro-validation, this seems unnatural to me
<wgrant> It's unnatural, but a valid structure :)
<lool> well what I really wonder about is whether it's a really stupid or a really clever one  :-)
<lool> wgrant: I'll pass the argument of non-lp MLs in the discussion I'm startong; makes sense to me
<lool> wgrant: There is a real problem with LP MLs here though IMO: as soon as you make a team a ML, then you lose the chance of using for any private communication, but I guess that's the choice of people setting this up
<wgrant> Yeah, it's not ideal, but it's not entirely clear how to make it better.
<lool> yes
<jtv> wgrant: would you be up for another gina-dominatrix review?  Here's my follow-up branch as discussed: https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/launchpad/re-830890/+merge/74552
<wgrant> jtv: Let me see.
<wgrant> (I didn't expect it so soon!)
<jtv> wgrant: nooobody expects transitional debian domination!  Our chief…
<wgrant> Heh
<geser> oh, the imported Debian packages in LP get now proper status instead of being in "Pending" forever?
<tumbleweed> geser: does that break requestsync?
<geser> tumbleweed: yes, but the fix should be easy: ubuntutools.lp.lpapicache lines 305-313 can be deleted once this is live
<wgrant> geser: They'll behave sensibly soon, yep.
 * tumbleweed suspects that may affect other u-d-t things too
<geser> we might also need to do an SRU in Ubuntu and Debian to unbreak requestsync
<wgrant> Superseded ones will be superseded, deleted ones will be deleted, and published ones will be published instead of pending.
<wgrant> This hasn't landed quite yet.
<geser> is bug 830890 the right one to subscribe to get notified when this goes live?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 830890 in Launchpad itself "Gina should delete publications if removed from source archive" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830890
<wgrant> jtv: ^^
<jtv> geser: I'm afraid it's no longer down to a single bug.  I'll cross-link them in a minute, if you want to follow this closely.
<jtv> thanks wgrant for the notice
<jtv> and speaking of wgrant: there's a comment in gina's ImporterHandler saying that the new pubs are Pending so that they can be "republished into a Soyuz archive."  Does that make any sense?
<wgrant> jtv: For the initial Ubuntu import.
<jtv> Phew.  So I can just change that to Published and have a clear conscience?
<wgrant> Except that Dapper was imported as Published and then they were all duplicated as Pending.
<wgrant> So.
<wgrant> No valid reason to keep it.
<jtv> Great.
<mrevell> Morning all
<jtv> morning mrevell!
<poolie> hi all
<poolie> lp is down, hopefully only briefly
<nigelb> Update the /topic as well? And tweet?
<wgrant> And we're back.
<nigelb> That was fast.
<wgrant> It was meant to be faster :(
<wgrant> nigelb: It was a trial run of our fast DB update process.
<nigelb> Ooh. Success?
<wgrant> nigelb: Rather than going down for 90 minutes a month, we go down for a minute or two whenever we need.
<wgrant> Indeed.
<nigelb> That's definitely nicer.
<nigelb> But what if a DB patch is expensive
<bigjools> well, hopefully a lot less than a minute
<bigjools> we are not writing expensive db patches now
<nigelb> But yeah. This means things get deployed faster without blocking.
<nigelb> That is good news. I guess there'll be some sort of detailed blog post about this soonish :)
<wgrant> lifeless blogged about it ages back, but I guess everyone has forgotten.
<wgrant> http://blog.launchpad.net/coming-features/no-more-monthly-90-minute-downtime
<nigelb> Ah, that is this.
 * ajmitch probably shouldn't try & get lp running on his laptop again late in the evening
<nigelb> Yeah, its addictive.
<ajmitch> only if it's working :)
<nigelb> What's not working?
 * ajmitch is back at the point where LP appears to be running, but can't log in
<nigelb> https?
<nigelb> (that's my *most* common mistake)
<ajmitch> afaik it's working, firefox shows the page & some fake-looking certificate
<nigelb> oh, but you can't login as test@canonical.com?
<ajmitch> well when I try & log in I get "OpenID Provider Is Unavailable at This Time"
<nigelb> Never faced that before.
<wgrant> ajmitch: Can you browse to testopenid.dev?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> not a very informative page, but "Test OpenID provider for launchpad.dev"
<wgrant> Are you running it in a VM?
<ajmitch> no, just on my local apache on the laptop
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Nothing in the appserver or apache error logs?
<ajmitch> nothing obvious that I saw
<ajmitch> which log in particular should I look at?
<wgrant> The output of 'make run'
<wgrant> And all of Apache's logs.
<ajmitch> ok, looks like something isn't running, /var/log/apache2/error.log & showing connection refused on port 8086
<wgrant> Does it give a hostname?
<ajmitch> [Thu Sep 08 21:11:33 2011] [error] (111)Connection refused: proxy: HTTP: attempt to connect to 127.0.0.1:8086 (localhost) failed
 * ajmitch wonders if that's even related, restarted the appserver & tried to log in, no entry in /var/log/apache2/error.log
<wgrant> You are running make run, right? :)
<nigelb> heh
<ajmitch> of course :P
<wgrant> Because 8086 is where *.launchpad.dev goes.
<nigelb> HA.
<wgrant> So if that's down, you shouldn't have much luck requesting launchpad.dev...
<nigelb> I'm guessing that's a request from just before launchpad.dev came up
<nigelb> when apache returns the 503.
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> when I was in the middle of restarting the appserver & being impatient
<nigelb> Yay, back to zero.
 * ajmitch wonders if he should just try it in a VM instead
<nigelb> What version of ubuntu?
<nigelb> I don't use a VM for launchpad.
<ajmitch> lucid
<ajmitch> & I have had LP running before on this, but it was at least a few months ago that I started it up :)
<nigelb> Hrm, I run launchpad on lucid dwithout VM.
<ajmitch> so have I :)
<nigelb> maybe try doign an rf-get to update your code
<ajmitch> did the
<ajmitch> s/the/that/
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/2771746 is doing, but someone might want to kill it
<chrisccoulson> it's been hung for ages now
<wgrant> Let me guess, someone turned shipova or bohrium back on...
<chrisccoulson> it's shipova ;)
<wgrant> Heh.
 * wgrant kills.
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<wgrant> chrisccoulson: Hmm, it is taking its time to die.
<wgrant> Will give it a few minutes before I obtain a larger hammer.
<chrisccoulson> wgrant, i guess you need to get the larger hammer ;)
<jjardon> Hello, does launchpad support bz or xz files?
<jjardon> I have to change the release URL patter of GTK+: https://launchpad.net/gtk/3.2
<bjf> i need to get the LP credentials for a lplib script onto a headless system
<bjf> how do i do that? i used to be able to just copy the credentials from my cache but i don't seem to be able to find the credentials anymore
<bjf> is there an officially supported way to do this?
<tumbleweed> bjf: just run the launchpadlib program on the headless system, and it'll create a credentials cache in a file, rather than in gnome/kde secret store
<tumbleweed> see /usr/share/doc/python-launchpadlib/NEWS.Debian.gz
<bjf> tumbleweed, that doc suggests uninstalling python-gnomekeyring which will break other apps on the local system
<tumbleweed> bjf: that was the best workaround we could come up with :/
<Daviey> Hmm.. Silly question, but how do i use non-system-wide / keyring with launchpadlib?
<tumbleweed> bjf: I guess your best workaround is to pass an UnencryptedCredentialStore to Launchpad.login
<tumbleweed> Daviey: I don't think you do, any more
<Daviey> tumbleweed: Yeah, I don't think you can use a non gui agent can you?
<Daviey> As in, kinda makes the API less useful for server tasks.
<Daviey> cron etc
<tumbleweed> Daviey: yes, there's the UnencryptedFileCredentialStore
 * Daviey grosk that
<Daviey> thanks
<bjf> tumbleweed, any examples of using UnencryptedFileCredentialStore ?
 * tumbleweed writes a quick example
 * Daviey hopes that still allows non-private read-only access
<tumbleweed> bjf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685412/
<macer1> Hi
<macer1> I have a problem with bug status changing
<macer1> It affects project 1, and project. Now i now that it does not affect project 1 and 2 completly, but affects project 3(and is fixed now). How can I add another affect ...?
<macer1> *now i know
<bjf> tumbleweed, very interesting thanks!
<macer1> *it affects project 1, and project 2
<dobey> Daviey: what are you trying to do exactly?
<dobey> Daviey: use one set of credentials for multiple lplib scripts?
<Daviey> dobey: No, i want per script auth, and not have to type in a passphrase for the keyring
<dobey> Daviey: oh. change your keyring password to be the same as your system log-in password. then it will unlock automatically when you log into ubuntu
<Daviey> dobey: and cron?
<dobey> oh, from cron
<dobey> do what tarmac does :)
<dobey> (and don't run scripts that need to authenticate to things as your normal user from cron)
<Daviey> not helpful :)
<dobey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rockstar/tarmac/main/view/head:/tarmac/bin/commands.py#L84
<dobey> iow, just pass credentials_file='/home/blah/.config/blah' to login_with() :)
<dobey> and disposable bot users ftw
<macer1> no help?
<dobey> macer1: you can use the expander arrow and change one of the projects it does not effect, to one it does, or click the "also affects project" link
<macer1> oh ok
<macer1> that  button
<VadimTk> bac, hi, I am one had question with vaucher
<kirkland> dobey: ping
<kirkland> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lptools/+bug/845170
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 845170 in lptools (Ubuntu Oneiric) "lp-project-upload crashes" [High,Triaged]
<kirkland> dobey: could you take a look at the branch/fix there
<kirkland> dobey: this is breaking lp-project-upload in oneiric
<reed> hello folks, is there a way to download the mailing list archives from launchpad?
<bjf> OOPS-2077CD1260
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2077CD1260
<exarkun> Can I hide downloads?
<wgrant> exarkun: I don't believe so.
<wgrant> bjf: Bug #716780
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 716780 in Launchpad itself "Distribution:EntryResource:searchTasks still timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716780
<bjf> wgrant, thanks
<bjf> wgrant, i'm getting that from a script i'm running, does that mean i'm screwed until it gets fixed ?
<bjf> wgrant, or will i "get lucky" some times ?
<wgrant> bjf: You may get lucky sometimes, but it's pretty difficult to say.
<bjf> wgrant, ok, will try it occasionally
<lifeless> exarkun: you can remove them I think. Or do you mean you want them available but not visually advertised ?
#launchpad 2011-09-09
<idnar> uh, so, I don't want to be That Guy, but this new font seems really terrible
<idnar> kerning and hinting / smoothing seem totally out of whack, at least at the resolutions I have available to me
<wgrant> idnar: Using a recent version of Firefox?
<mwhudson> idnar: a change landed to improve things on ff overnight
<wgrant> Oh look, it's deployable.
<wgrant> Let's deploy it.
<idnar> wgrant: I'm running latest Aurora on OS X, and a recentish Aurora on Linux
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> Firefox 6 and Chromium anything seem to fall back to a sensible font OK.
<wgrant> But Firefox 7 and later don't.
<wgrant> Not sure if it's a bug.
<idnar> hmm, why would they fall back?
<wgrant> We are only providing the medium weight, when we use bold and italic and bold-italic variants.
<idnar> ah, I see
<wgrant> The terrible font you see is probably the medium variant being scaled to bold.
<idnar> yeha, the non-medium weights are really awful
<idnar> the kerning seems off even for medium weight, though
<wgrant> Hmm. How does font.ubuntu.com look?
<wgrant> I don't have an OS X machine, but it looks mostly fine on Windows for me.
<wgrant> As fine as Windows browser rendering tends to be.
<idnar> font.ubuntu.com looks fine, but I can't seem to go smaller than 16 there
<wgrant> What about the body text?
<wgrant> Below the selectors.
<wgrant> That's the same font, but smaller.
<idnar> that seems to have the same problem
<idnar> on my laptop which has a higher display resolution (as in dpi), it looks better, but spacing still seems weird
<idnar> small clip from my desktop machine (running Debian / Aurora): http://bucket.mithrandi.net/launchpad-font.png
<wgrant> Urgh, that's awful.
 * wgrant hacks around in dconf, since GNOME 3 has removed the DPI option.
<lifeless> do they hardcode 72dpi full stop, or actually trust the X metrics now ?
<lifeless> cause 72dpi on a 144dpi screen is awful
<wgrant> They used to hardcode 96dpi.
<wgrant> It *seems* to be smaller now.
<idnar> GNOME on my system uses the X metrics
<idnar> er
<idnar> wait
<idnar> damnit.
<wgrant> You might think that, but you could well be wrong :)
<wgrant> For ages it completely ignored them.
<idnar> resolution is 85dpi in GNOME, but xdpyinfo reports 95x94 dpi
<wgrant> Then it used them for a while.
<wgrant> Then it stopped.
<wgrant> What if you zoom up one level in Firefox?
<idnar> it looks different, but still not great
<idnar> I think I need to restart Firefox for my font rendering to be completely fixed now that I've fiddled with the dpi settings
<idnar> fwiw, in Chrome 15 (dev channel), I seem to get Ubuntu used for bold / italic text, same as in Firefox
<StevenK> wgrant: Is this the fix that nigelb did that isn't deployed?
<wgrant> Odd, Chrome 13 on both Windows and Linux works OK.
<wgrant> StevenK: Yes.
<idnar> hmmm, Firefox seems to be ignoring GNOME font rendering settings completely
<idnar> so that made no difference
<idnar> ignoring them for the content rendering, I mean (the UI chrome *is* affected)
<wgrant> people.canonical.com/~wgrant/fonts-seem-ok.png is what it looks like for me when it's that small.
<wgrant> Bah, Firefox now has Chromium disease.
<wgrant> Who needs URI schemes anyway.
<idnar> heh
<idnar> it tries to put the scheme back in for you when you copy, but fails a lot of the time
<wgrant> Yeah, the second time I copied it worked.
<lifeless> users don't understand uris
<lifeless> </unsubstantiatedclaim>
<wgrant> idnar: Is Chrome's rendering any better, ignoring the weight issue?
<idnar> it seems about the same as Firefox (on my laptop, running OS X)
<idnar> Firefox: http://mithrandi.smugmug.com/Other/Scratch/i-nFJGWXP/0/O/Screen-Shot-2011-09-09-at.png
<idnar> Chrome: http://mithrandi.smugmug.com/Other/Scratch/i-nsHg9cR/0/O/Screen-Shot-2011-09-09-at.png
<idnar> you can see that it's not rendered the same way, but I'm not sure it's any better or worse
<wgrant> It seems yto be almost correctly kerned and hinted, but it's really really heavy.
<wgrant> How odd.
<wgrant> Since that page has all the variants.
<wgrant> idnar: lenny, wheezy or sid?
<wgrant> Er.
<wgrant> s/lenny/squeeze/
<idnar> sid on my desktop
<wgrant> I don't have a recent desktop Debian VM around. I shall install one and try stuff out.
<exarkun> lifeless: I have an aversion to destroying data.  I suppose I don't really need them, but I would feel better hiding them than removing them.
<wgrant> idnar: http://people.canonical.com/~wgrant/lp-fonts/firefox-win/lp.png http://people.canonical.com/~wgrant/lp-fonts/firefox-win/font.ubuntu.com.png are Firefox 6 on Windows. Not fantastic, but I never really liked Windows font rendering anyway.
<wgrant> Wheezy is still installing...
<wgrant> Also, you can see the latest font changes on qastaging.launchpad.net.
<lifeless> exarkun: do you want to hide the release as well ?
<lifeless> exarkun: if not, could you expand on why ?
<exarkun> Sure, hiding the release sounds good.
<lifeless> I believe there is a checkbox for that
<lifeless> I would expect it to hide the downloads associated with the release too
 * exarkun looks around
<exarkun> I see an "Active" checkbox for a milestone
<lifeless> mmm no, thats related to whether bugs can be targeted
 * lifeless has a poke
<lifeless> nope
<lifeless> exarkun: looks like I'm wrong and we don't support this
<exarkun> okay
<exarkun> thanks for checking
<lifeless> exarkun: I suggest filing a bug noting that you can't hide releases/downloads - including a reason why you want to hide-but-not-delete them.
<exarkun> I'm not sure I can give a reason for wanting to hide but not delete them.
<lifeless> if its hidden we have to answer questions like 'who can see hidden $thing' and 'who can unhide them again'
<exarkun> Yea, understandable.
<mrevell> Hallo
<wgrant> We're about to go down for a couple of minutes for a database upgrade.
<wgrant> And we're back.
<geser> wgrant: Hi, an user in #ubuntu-packaging is asking why his packages in his PPA are in pending (not published yet)
<geser> I'm guessing it's about https://launchpad.net/~ambrop7/+archive/badvpn/+packages
<ambro718> Hi. How long is it supposed for a PPA package to get over "pending publication"? My package finished building 7 hours ago and it's still pending.
<wgrant> Hmm, that's not good. Let me check some logs.
<ambro718> this is the package in question https://launchpad.net/~ambrop7/+archive/badvpn/+packages
<wgrant> ambro718: You don't see any warnings at the top of https://launchpad.net/~ambrop7/+archive/badvpn?
<ambro718> wgrant: warnings? no.
<ambro718> I did once accidentally delete the PPA but then re-enabled it; could that have left it in a strange state?
<bigjools> yes
<wgrant> It should still work, but yes, it will bein a strange state.
<wgrant> ambro718: https://launchpad.net/~ambrop7/+archive/badvpn/+edit, check that the Publish flag is enabled.
<wgrant> ambro718: But don't rely on undeleting PPAs.
<wgrant> That it works at all is a bug.
<ambro718> wgrant: thanks' I checked that flag
<ambro718> why is my PPA not building for ARM? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas says that it's supported, and my control file has Architecture: any
<bigjools> ambro718: because you need special permission to use ARM
<ambro718> bigjools: ah, ok. Don't really need it yet, just asking.
<ambro718> how is PPA building for ARM? does it use actual ARM hardware, or emulation?
<bigjools> actual hardware
<ambro718> and which hardware is fast enough for that?
<lifeless> hahhahaahaha
<bigjools> none of them? :)
<geser> when I try to view the "inline" package details on a source package in LP, I get a "Failed to fetch package details". Is this known?
<geser> with Firebug I see a request for +listing-archive-extra which gives a 404
<geser> e.g https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+sourcepub/1931343/+listing-archive-extra
<geser> when trying to expand 0.129 on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-dev-tools/+index
<lifeless> geser: I believe there is a bug
<wgrant> geser: It works for me. DO you have an archive_context_url set in LP.cache down near the bottom of the page?
<bigjools> works for me too
<bigjools> and woo, it closed bugs.  My code works!
<wgrant> bigjools: Excellent.
<nigelb> bigjools: \o/
<Daviey> Is it viable to try to replicate a local instance of just the buildd part of soyuz to test some build failures? (They are working in sbuild/pbuilder)
<bigjools> it's not easy but possible.
<bigjools> https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/HowToUseSoyuzLocally
<Daviey> Hmm, thanks bigjools
<StevenK> Daviey: What sort of failures?
<StevenK> If it works under sbuild, it ought to build ...
<bigjools> could be a Xen bug
<wgrant> StevenK: Well, if it works under our 7 year old fork of sbuild...
<StevenK> Yes, we should fix that.
<StevenK> bigjools kept threatning me with it, but now I'm IMMUNE
<geser> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/685895/ for the LP.cache line from that page
<geser> wgrant: does it load for you when you aren't logged-in?
<geser> I retried it after logging in and it works but not when I'm not logout again
<wgrant> geser: Ahhh.
<wgrant> Yes, that would be it. The cache has some odd behaviour for anonymous users. Could you file a bug, please?
<Daviey> StevenK: bug 831073
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 831073 in jack-tools (Ubuntu Oneiric) "jack-tools version 0.0.2-7ubuntu1 failed to build in oneiric" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831073
<Daviey> StevenK: it's like it's using a different pwd to what sbuild and pbuilder does.
<Daviey> (note, this is multiple upstream tarball package - so my thought is that the buildd's are not handling this correctly)
<wgrant> And the award for most useless named component orig tarballs goes to...
<bigjools> StevenK: it's in Perl.  You know Perl.  Ergo ...
<Daviey> heh
<StevenK> That's like saying "There's a bug in the kernel. It's in C. You know C. Ergo ..."
<bigjools> Perl - for masochists everywhere.
<StevenK> Which is an utter fallacy
 * bigjools wins this round of trolling
<StevenK> Just because I know Perl doesn't mean I want to spend two weeks stabbing myself with sbuild's particular idiocy
<Daviey> StevenK: Hmm, the kernel comment is infact valid.  Kernel 4.0 will be written in Go, yaknow.
<bigjools> and on that happy note, I head to lunch
<StevenK> Daviey: I was already holding daggers to hold sbuild back. Tell me does it hurt when I do this ...
<Spads> StevenK: "Never admit to anyone that you know how to write sendmail rules or TROFF macros" -- Marshall "Kirk" McKusick
<Daviey> :)
<StevenK> Haha
<StevenK> Spads: So we should add regexs and Perl to that list?
<StevenK> They fall under the same line noise as sendmail rules.
<Spads> StevenK: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-except-xhtml-self-contained-tags/1732454#1732454
<StevenK> Bwahahahaa
<Spads> Best Of The Web.
<StevenK> Daviey: Did it only fail on amd64?
<StevenK> Daviey: Perhaps it is wanting some file that is only built in an arch-indep target
<geser> wgrant: bug 845544, do you need any other data?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 845544 in Launchpad itself "Inline publishing details on the source package page don't load when I'm not logged in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845544
<wgrant> geser: That's fine, thanks.
<wgrant> Daviey: I wonder if you need to build-depend on automake.
<wgrant> Daviey: I can reproduce not quite the same error, but a similar one, by removing automake -- you depend on automake1.7, but automake was providing aclocal here.
<wgrant> And you see the build log complaining about aclocal being missing.
<wgrant> Daviey: One thing you could try is building in the same chroot that LP uses.
<wgrant> Daviey: You can see the URL at https://launchpad.net/api/devel/ubuntu/oneiric/i386
<Daviey> StevenK: no, failed for all
<Daviey> wgrant: Yeah, will try that.
<Daviey> thanks
<jsjgruber> #ubuntu-sso
<rodrigo> hi! I couldn't find I working way in the docs about how to add a tag to a bug report using a link, can someone help me with it? THANKS!!
<rodrigo> something like +filebug?field.tag=doc
<wgrant> rodrigo: field.tags=doc
<rodrigo> wgrant, jojojo! I can't believe it...
<rodrigo> wgrant, THANKS!
<rodrigo> wgrant, and for the description field?
<wgrant> rodrigo: It should be field.description, but it seems it's actually field.comment.
<rodrigo> wgrant, THANKS A LOT! I coudn't believe that I was stuck because of a typo...
<wgrant> Heh.
<rodrigo> wgrant, thanks again!.
<wgrant> np
#launchpad 2011-09-10
<Laney> is there any way to get a list of bugs closed by an upload?
<Laney> I want Closes: and Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: equivalents
<Laney> Also Original-Maintainer
<Laney> (to be clear, I'm talking about access from the API)
<wgrant> Laney: An upload?
<Laney> Erm, what's that in LP terminology? Publishing record?
<Laney> What would be in a changes file.
<wgrant> Well, it depends what you mean by upload.
<wgrant> What do you want to do?
<Laney> I upload a package. I want to find out what LP bugs it closed.
<wgrant> Remember that there are real syncs from Debian now, for which there is not even the fake LP-generated changes file.
<Laney> this is why I'm trying to use the API instead of the mailing list archives now
<Laney> I need to know how to get all of the data I was getting from the fake change files
<wgrant> For now it may be best to run the usual regexp over the changelog entries that are sent to the list.
<Laney> can I get the changelog through the API?
<Laney> what about Original-Maintainer? LP holds that data — can it be exposed?
<wgrant> We could expose the entire changelog easily.
<wgrant> Since it's stored in the librarian.
<Laney> Alright, I'm going to file bugs asking for both of those things then
<wgrant> Argh, can't ssh into the DC. Give me a sec to check on Original-Maintainer another way...
<Laney> ok
<wgrant> Laney: It looks like we don't actually know Original-Maintainer. Pages like https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/1.16.0~ubuntu7.1 are a lie -- that's just the maintainer.
<Laney> hrm
<Laney> I suppose I can parse the dsc
<Laney> this is getting uglier than the scraping-changes-mboxes way though :(
<wgrant> Why do you want it?
<Laney> forhttp://udd.debian.org/schema/udd.html#public.table.ubuntu-upload-history
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> So, you should probably convince us to expose the changelog, then you can check for bugs fixed since the previous version you know about. And probably just grab the DSC to get Original-Maintainer for now.
<Laney> ah, the .dsc has a predictable URL. That's good.
<wgrant> Laney: Remember that epochs are special, though :)
<wgrant> Laney: You might want to use the sourceFileUrls method on SPPH
<Laney> didn't see that. ta.
<tumbleweed> Laney: damn, you just pointed out a bug in code I wrote this morning
<tumbleweed> ubuntu packages won't all have .changes files any more :/
<Laney> It would be easier if native syncs just generated fake ones
<tumbleweed> wgrant: yes, plase give us API access to the changelog
<wgrant> Laney: That's very difficult to model sensibly.
<wgrant> Probably better to fix the few consumers rather than continue the hacks.
<wgrant> (introducing changes files for copies would require significant API breaks too)
<bulldog98> where would I have to implement a cia hook for launchpad?
#launchpad 2011-09-11
<benonsoftware> Where can I get a picture of the Launchpad logo for a slide show? (User Days)
<FloSoft> Hi, how can I add an existing branch into a projects "code"-pane?
<wgrant> FloSoft: bzr push lp:~yourusername/projectname/branchname
<FloSoft> wgrant: can I add a "foreign" launchpad branch too? or does the user has to do it?
<bulldog98> is it possible to change the location from where a branch is imported?
<jelmer> bulldog98: hi
<jelmer> bulldog98: it's possible for administrators, which one would you like changed?
<bulldog98> jelmer: now I already deleted it :(
<jelmer> well, removing and readding works too :)
<bulldog98> jelmer: that’s what I thought :)
#launchpad 2012-09-03
<lotuspsychje> what is the use for this channel? can one paste a bug in here?
<lifeless> its for discussion and mutual support by launchpad.net users
<lotuspsychje> lifeless: well i have a bug thats been unsolved for years now, can i paste this in here?
<lifeless> if you want
<lifeless> if its an ubuntu bug, #ubuntu-bugs may be a better channel for doing that.
<lotuspsychje> lifeless:oh tnx for info mate
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Daviey> Hey.. https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/debian-cd/ubuntu seems stuck, wedged.  The Forbidden it reports is not accurate from my local test :/
<czajkowski> ah  This branch may be out of date, because Launchpad has not been able to access it since 2012-08-17.
<czajkowski> wgrant: how does one prod the branch?
<StevenK> I'm not sure where the puller runs, but that machine may not have access to lillypilly, which is probably the first thing to check
<czajkowski> jelmer: could you loook into the above please?
<jelmer> Daviey: alternatively, you can remove this branch and reregister that mirror which will likely fix this
<jelmer> Daviey: this is an old-style bzr branch mirror - a new one would use the code import system, which uses different code and machines
<ricotz> wgrant, hello, do you mind resetting/restarting https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/3758126
<Daviey> jelmer: Hey, confirmed deleting and re-creating resolved the issue.  Odd that the old system suddenly broke.. Oh well, it's good now. Thanks
<wgrant> Daviey: Not really odd. A deprecated, little-used, obscure service broke when a service was moved from one DC and network to another in a few hours :)
<wgrant> In this case I suspect squid.internal isn't letting the codehosting server talk to anything.
<wgrant> ricotz: This isn't really a viable solution...
<jelmer> wgrant: I was hoping to spend some time this maintenance cycle to finally kill off the code mirror system, but alas
<wgrant> jelmer: You got most of the way :)
<ricotz> wgrant, i know, reducing the size is really not possible currently to make it fit on any builder, the workaround while reducing the language packs is also an option imo
<czajkowski> ricotz: why cant the size be reu
<czajkowski> ricotz: why cant the size be reduced?
<Daviey> wgrant: Maybe i'm old-fashioned, but i find seemingly undeclared deprecated services to remain operational :)
<Daviey> find it odd*
<ricotz> czajkowski, i guess if it were that easy it would be done already, but i am not that familiar with the internal buildsys
<wgrant> Daviey: Sure, but it's not unsurprising that it was missed
<wgrant> Daviey: Given just about nobody uses it any more (it's been replaced by imports, and most of the old mirrors have been replaced)
<ricotz> wgrant, czajkowski, but please dont cancel it since the i386 is done
<ricotz> wgrant, e.g. "king" or "louvi" will work for sure
<Daviey> wgrant: yeah.. i'm not even quite sure why we are doing it this way around.. Anyway.. thanks.
<ricotz> wgrant, i am not sure if i missed a message while it is seems i got disconnected -- do you dont like to reset the mentioned build?
<karni> How do I grab sinzui to talk about product release manager? He seems not to have been around recently (or it's the timezone)
<wgrant> karni: He was on leave last week, but should be back today. What's the issue?
<karni> wgrant: Cool. Product release finder seems not to work for me. https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/trunk -- Release URL pattern is http://people.canonical.com/~karni/android/u1f/u1f-1.*google.apk - and the u1f-1.2.4-google.apk has been there since august 22, but hasn't made it to lp
<karni> wgrant: I was trying to set this up for the first time, but either I'm doing something wrong, or it's not catching on.
<karni> see: http://people.canonical.com/~karni/android/u1f/
<wgrant> Oh, release finder, not release manager :)
<karni> wgrant: sorry
<wgrant> I'm not quite sure why that wouldn't work
<wgrant> I don't know that code as well as sinzui, sadly
<wgrant> Be should be around soonish
<karni> wgrant: Thank you.
<mpt> Huh
<mpt> I wasn't expecting "Hide comment" to do that
<mpt> not hide it, but make it dark grey
<jelmer> mpt: it doesn't actually hide the comment for users who cam modify comment visibility
<jelmer> mpt: but it does hide it for the rest of the world
<mpt> I see
<mpt> I wonder if that could be more obvious
<czajkowski> mpt: how more obvious than dark grey ?
<mpt> Maybe that does need text, "Other people won't see this comment"
<mpt> czajkowski, something like div.boardComment.hidden .boardCommentBody {opacity: 20%}
<mpt> i.e. fade it out
<czajkowski> mpt: npt sure I know on day one when I tried it as I do it a lot for spam it was very clear to me that nobody else would see it
<czajkowski> mpt: if you feel that strong about it file a bug and it'll get looked at
<czajkowski> it might be an easy fix
<jelmer> mpt: fading it out seems reasonable
<mpt> czajkowski, jelmer, ok, reported bug 1045380
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1045380 in Launchpad itself "Hidden comment presentation is clunky" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045380
<jelmer> mpt: thanks
<TheLordOfTime> timeouts on certain source package pages: OOPS-f00eb5ead4b58472c250c3751f979d4e
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=f00eb5ead4b58472c250c3751f979d4e
<czajkowski> bah the bot has the old url
<TheLordOfTime> czajkowski:  i still gave you the OOPS :P
<czajkowski> I am looking
<czajkowski> on the new one two ticks
 * czajkowski kicks the server...
<TheLordOfTime> its a timeout, like the dozens of other timeouts i get when accessing certain source packages
<TheLordOfTime> and sometimes it randomly times out on the ubuntu project page, but you know, i'm just used to that happening
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: aye but we do log a bug about them matsubara reviews the oops the next time
<TheLordOfTime> if i posted every OOPS i got in a week, the channel would have a page of just my OOPS posts :P
<czajkowski> TheLordOfTime: well indeed
<ricotz> czajkowski, hello
<czajkowski> ricotz: hi
<ricotz> czajkowski, sorry for bothering
<ricotz> but there is still this build https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ppa/+build/3758126
<ricotz> could you please get it restarted without canceling it
<czajkowski> ricotz: yes wgrant didnt answer that so I assume yuo couldnt
<czajkowski> I just checked back the logs of chat here.
<ricotz> czajkowski, i see, but i know it is possible to do
<czajkowski> I'm sure wgrant has a good reason not to recommend doing it
<czajkowski> he's been around a lot longer than I have ricotz
<ricotz> czajkowski, the reason it that this build takes about 25gb+, but there are many builders capable of it
<ricotz> but it is kind of a 50:50 chance to get the working one
<ricotz> i have 8 working builder in my list and 6 which will fail
<czajkowski> ricotz: 12:01 < wgrant> ricotz: This isn't really a viable solution...
<czajkowski> ricotz: so again I'll say that if wgrant says it's not a good ideas I'm not as experienced as he is and I'll wait for him to come up wth something else .
<ricotz> czajkowski, he is aware of the size problem and probably like the idea of "trying"
<ricotz> but leaving the current builder occupied is not what i want
<ricotz> so simply resetting it, and giving it free with the chance to get a working builder, is IMO a reasonable step knowing the i386 build already successfully finished
<czajkowski> ricotz: right but you suggested that this morning and wgrant said not a viabale solution
<ricotz> czajkowski, ok, but my only option here would be to cancel the build and upload another one to get some progress :\
<czajkowski> yes as the last time I requested a restart it ended up being canceled
<ricotz> and this is what i want to avoid since the i386 is there already
<ricotz> czajkowski, ok, but i know it is possible, and has been done several times
<czajkowski> I've asked
<ricotz> thanks
<czajkowski> ricotz: just because it's been done doesn't make it correct either :)
<ricotz> czajkowski, i see, but it is a better solution than building i386 again
<ricotz> if this works out i have another libreoffice build on a problematic builder (which failed in the past)
<czajkowski> ricotz: I've asked and no it's not possible to do as you request
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ricotz> czajkowski, alright, thanks
#launchpad 2012-09-04
<shadeslayer> hi, lp keeps timing out when I retry a build
<wgrant> shadeslayer: A depwait build?
<shadeslayer> OOPS-4c9d78339d9223675d4f93e54ed96d50
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=4c9d78339d9223675d4f93e54ed96d50
<shadeslayer> wgrant: yes, but I uploaded the dep
<wgrant> shadeslayer: Right, it's already been retried by retry-depwait, but that script fails at transactions so it isn't committed yet
<wgrant> Should commit in the next 10 or so minutes
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> very well, I shall wait :)
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It started a few minutes ago
<shadeslayer> wgrant: sawn :)
<MCR1> Is there any good graphical bzr client available somewhere ?
<MCR1> I tried bzr explorer, but it was quite buggy and slow - I need something like git-cola or qgit, just for bzr. Any tips ?
<tsimpson> MCR1: qbzr
<MCR1> Currently I am misusing launchpad, because of the nice diff representation there...
<MCR1> tsimpson: /me is trying that, but he remembers last time he tried there were problems...
<tsimpson> I haven't had much issue with it, but then I rarely ever use it...
<MCR1> tsimpson: Yes. The problems are - I have qbzr installed, but all its commands do not work.
<MCR1> tsimpson: All I get: qdiff: command not found
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<MCR1> tsimpson: The same goes for all of the qbzr commands listed in the description...
<tsimpson> qdiff (and the other commands) are bzr commands, so you need "bzr qdiff ..." etc
<MCR1> ah
<MCR1> tsimpson: Thanks a lot :)
 * MCR1 tries
<maxb> 'bzr qlog' is the most awesome history browser I've seen for any of bzr/hg/git
<tsimpson> yeah, especially when viewing merges
<MCR1> tsimpson: Exactly what I was looking for :)
<MCR1> ...although it currently hangs here (Quantal)
<MCR1> a ton of these: (python:32483): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_widget_style_get: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<MCR1> and a grey hanging qbzr window :(
<tsimpson> I think that's probably a PyQt bug
<MCR1> maxb: I like cola-git in combination with qgit for git projects most. cola-git is great for viewing live diffs and commiting, pushing and so on while the history functions of qgit are awesome as well.
<maxb> Maybe the git world has more to offer than I've experienced - I've only used gitk
<MCR1> tsimpson: Yeah, probably :P. I noticed a few troubles with old soft on Quantal...
<MCR1> tsimpson: Trimage Image Compressor for example also fails to open on Quantal.
 * MCR1 should probably file bug reports...
<hallino1> Are there channel of it's here for say problem on openid login for drupal 7?
<Darxus> lp:spamassassin import was broken for ~7 months (bug 958719), it was changed to Fix Released 9 hours ago, and I kicked off an import shortly after that.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 958719 in Launchpad itself "apache svn imports are failing" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/958719
<Darxus> It failed with a timeout 8 hours later, which I believe is a different problem?
<Darxus> ( https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/spamassassin/trunk )
<Darxus> There was a very similar problem in October when a machine doing the import didn't have any caches:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/176593
<mgz> looks like it was just taking a long time to import from scratch
<Darxus> mgz: Right.  What is the solution?
<Darxus> I think it normally takes just several minutes to download via svn.  Don't know what else is being done with it in that process that might make it take hours.
<mgz> took about 30 mins for revs 0-1000 and about 45 mins for revs 8000-9000, and there are 42000 total revs
<mgz> but apart from being too slow, nothing seems abnormal
<mgz> not sure if russkaya is a particularly wimpy box
<mgz> jelmer: ^any suggestions for code imports of big svn branches?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Darxus> He's actually the creator of this import.
<jelmer> mgz, Darxus: not really
<jelmer> we'll have to do a manual run without timeout I suspect
<jelmer> for it to catch up
<czajkowski> a
<ahasenack> hi, did something break in merge proposals? I can't ask for a second reviewer for my proposal
<ahasenack> I click request, fill in, it finds the group, I click select, the overlay vanishes and nothing else happens
<ahasenack> I reloaded the page already
<ahasenack> and just checked, I have this in my javascript console:
<ahasenack>  /+combo/rev15901/?lp/code/branchmergeproposal.reviewcomment-min.js&lp/code/branchmergeproposal.status-min.js&lp/app/comment-min.js&lp/code/branchmergeproposal.updater-min.js&lp/code/branch.revisionexpander-min.js:13Uncaught TypeError: Cannot call method 'get' of null
<karni> sinzui: Hi! Any idea why the product release finder doesn't work for me :( ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/trunk
<karni> File is hosted at http://people.canonical.com/~karni/android/u1f
<karni> Since Aug 22nd. Release URL pattern is: http://people.canonical.com/~karni/android/u1f/u1f-1.*google.apk
<Darxus> jelmer: Can you do that?  Or should I open a question about it?
<sinzui> karni, sorry about the delay. I just put your pattern into the dev site and I see the file name is not understood: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1186439/
<karni> sinzui: ouch. How can I fix the file names? Replace dashes with underscores maybe? (and thank you for looking into that!)
<sinzui> I think it hates -google.apk. The finder was designed to support debian
<sinzui> I am hacking the rules now to see how to support the names you have
<sinzui> karni, it was 'apk'
<karni> sinzui: oh.. that sucks :<
<sinzui> karni, I can land a fix today. It will be in production in the next 3 days
<karni> sinzui: Fantastic \o/ Thank you :)
<sinzui> karni, are there any other extensions that we need to support?
<karni> sinzui: I don't think we can distribute our iOS apps that way, so no, thank you. apk should make me happy :)
<sinzui> okay
<karni> sinzui: Do you know who could I talk to about supporting other file formats for LP translations?
<sinzui> karni, jtv is the last person left to have worked on translations. He works Asian and European times
<karni> sinzui: Cool, thank you!
<sinzui> karni, Is "google" a part of the version?  You have "google" in "u1f-1.2.4-google.apk' that implies it is a version, but many packages use the position to also mean OS as in "win32" or "OSX".  If it is OS, shouldn't the OS be android, not google?
<karni> sinzui: we have google, vodafone and amazon as vendors. But if it's easier for you, I could move it to the left of version numbers.
<Darxus> jelmer: There has been a successful import of lp:spamassassin.
<karni> sinzui: It theoretically is, because different vendors have some restrictions, thus 1.2.4-google and 1.2.4-vodafone are different. Anyhow, I don't mind making it u1f-google-1.2.4.apk
<MCR1> Jenkins has no drive space left ? : https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-compiz-core/120/console
<sinzui> karni, okay, I will treat is as version, so you will see miletones names 1.2.4-google
<karni> sinzui: 1 sec
<karni> sinzui: Because I only publish google apk's on LP, and there's no reason to include the google name in the milestone, I would actually prefer to make it u1f-google-1.2.4.apk
<karni> sinzui: Would that create a 1.2.4 milestone?
 * sinzui checks
<sinzui> karni, yes that finds 1.2.4
<karni> sinzui: Awesome! Please make it that way then :) I would appreciate. I will rename these files to u1f-vendor-version.apk
<sinzui> I am committing now
<karni> \o/ Thank you, sinzui
<karni> Renamed the hosted file.
<jkyle> heya
<jkyle> how can I drill down to a specific revision in a project?
<sonn> Hi all
<sonn> Does anyone know how to change the contributor of a language translation?
<micahg> what's the + URL to see team invites?
<wgrant> micahg: +invitation
<micahg> wgrant: thanks
<micahg> hrm, I'm getting nothing...
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  you sure its an invite, and not a group add?
<micahg> LP says it's an invite
<wgrant> micahg: What was the URL in the email?
<micahg> I didn't get the e-mail
<micahg> ah, I see, the team has no admins, only owners...
<micahg> wgrant: is that a bug that owners can't accept invites?
<wgrant> micahg: Ah, it's ~person/+invitation/team
<micahg> ah
<wgrant> Rather than the logical ~team/+invitation/person
<micahg> ah, I can do it now, thanks
<wgrant> Um, obviously they're both teams, but person == new member
<sonn> Hi wgrant
<sonn> Do you know how to change the contributor of a language translation?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<wgrant> The contributors are the people who have contributed.
<wgrant> It can't be directly changed.
<sonn> I have imported a .po language pack for someone.
<sonn> I had change the translator team fields in the po file
<sonn> However, after importing, it says that I am the contributor for this langpack
<sonn> Now I would change this to the owner
<wgrant> I'm not sure if that's possible
<wgrant> I don't know much about Translations
<sonn> Can you delete the language pack, then I can ask the owner to import it by himself?
<sonn> Who else should I ask for?
<wgrant> It may be better to ask when Europe is awake
<sonn> k
<sonn> thanx wgrant
#launchpad 2012-09-05
<cmars232> i'm unable to create a branch on a private project. i should have permissions, is there a lp issue?
<lifeless> wgrant: StevenK: ^
<wgrant> cmars232: Which project?
<cmars232> ztrustee
<cmars232> wgrant: unable to push to ~ztrustee/ztrustee/branch_name, or ~cmars/ztrustee/branch_name
<wgrant> cmars232: Is ~ztrustee meant to have access to all of the branches?
<cmars232> yes
<wgrant> Right, that's what it looks like, but I think sinzui might have missed a click when he was migrating ztrustee to the new privacy stuff a few hours ago.
 * wgrant fixes
<wgrant> cmars232: Try now?
<wgrant> cmars232: Project owners can now control access themselves at https://launchpad.net/ztrustee/+sharing
<wgrant> But I've fixed this up for now
<cmars232> much better! i'll look into the sharing, thanks!
<wgrant> It looks like you're only a driver, not the owner, so you won't be able to edit it yourself
<wgrant> But your admin team can
 * wgrant is out for a while
<LooneyKing> Does anyone know if Intel processes are little endian or big endian??
<LooneyKing> Does anyone know if Intel processers are little endian or big endian??
<LooneyKing> as in CPU
<LooneyKing> addressing into memory wise??
<StevenK> LooneyKing: x86 is little endian
<LooneyKing> What about x64??
<StevenK> Do you mean x86_64 or ia64?
<LooneyKing> x86_64
<LooneyKing> x64
<StevenK> x86_64 is also little
<LooneyKing> right on man!!
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<ali1234> so the CoC requirement for PPAs has been dropped?
<ali1234> i can't find any announcement of this
<ali1234> yet i just created a PPA without signing
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> ali1234: what's your lp id?
<ali1234> if i tell you will you take away my shiny new PPA?
<ali1234> https://launchpad.net/~a-j-buxton
<czajkowski> wgrant: ping
<czajkowski> this is odd as it does state that https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPA#Activating_a_PPA
<ali1234> yes.
<czajkowski> bigjools: you about?
<bigjools> not really
<czajkowski> ah ok, just wondered did you know about the lack of signing of the Coc to have a PPA will work it out
<iulian> It seems that Launchpad stopped notifying me when I comment on bugs when the team that I'm a member of is subscribed. I used to get those emails which were extremely helpful when it came to following up.
<iulian> Is there a button somewhere I can press to enable this thing?
<czajkowski> iulian: you can change your bug notification mails
<iulian> czajkowski: Where is that?
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/better-bug-subscriptions
<czajkowski> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/silencing-bug-notifications-for-stuff-you-did
<czajkowski> ali1234: did you ever sign the CoC ?
<ali1234> no
<czajkowski> hmm
<ali1234> i haven't eve uploaded a GPG key
<ali1234> never even generated one as far as i can recall
<wgrant> iulian: Public or private bugs? Examples?
<wgrant> iulian: Do you have the "Send me bug notifications for changes I make" option set on https://launchpad.net/~/+edit?
<iulian> wgrant: I have that option ticked, yes.
<wgrant> ali1234: The CoC restriction was probably dropped without anyone updating the docs
<ali1234> or telling anyone about it at all :)
<iulian> wgrant: Public I reckon. Here is an example, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcryptui/+bug/1046109.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1046109 in libcryptui (Ubuntu) "FFE: Update to 3.5.4" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ali1234> i see it was discussed in feb but seems no dicision was made in that thread
<wgrant> Well, it's not exactly the sort of change that it's important to announce :)
<ali1234> *decision
<wgrant> iulian: Did you get notified of other comments on the bug?
<iulian> wgrant: I did, yes.
<wgrant> There's no intentional change here, and I know that works on bugs that I deal with
<iulian> wgrant: I'm just not getting my own comments.
<iulian> Hmm.
<wgrant> Well
<wgrant> Your LP email config is in an only semi-legal state
<wgrant> But that shouldn't matter
<wgrant> It's possibly Gmail doing strange things?
<wgrant> If you use Gmail, it's known to play fun games with emails from yourself
<ali1234> i can confirm that
<wgrant> Like putting them in a Sent folder, even if you actually received them
<iulian> Possibly but I highly doubt that. I shall check the options.
<iulian> Argghht. You must be joking. It's in my SPAM folder. :(
<iulian> How did those end up in there?
<ali1234> gmail has been spam filtering messages from linux kernel ML recently, for me
<ali1234> probably cos i never read them, but that isn't the point
<wgrant> iulian: Yeah, just checked logs and it definitely sent
<ali1234> also it's been putting bug emails into my inbox, even though i have a filter set to skip inbox
<iulian> OK, let me see if I can unspam them.
<iulian> I also have a filter for these emails. Why is Gmail putting them in my spam folder... Oh well.
<wgrant> Yay Gmail :)
<ali1234> it steal beats thunderbird
<ali1234> *still
<iulian> Uh oh, just noticed another email which should've been sent to another folder.
 * iulian sighs.
<iulian> OK guys, thanks for your help! I now have to find a way to teach Gmail not to do stupid things. :(
<wgrant> Glad it's not our fault :)
<mgz> iulian: one thing I noticed with filters is they silently started having a length limit recently
<mgz> so, try to filter on "some long string with identifying information at the END"
<mgz> will end up matching "some long string with identifying information at the"
<mgz> and putting things in the wrong boxes
<iulian> mgz: There's also an option to "Never send it to Spam".
<iulian> mgz: I just have Matches: bugs.launchpad.net "name_of_team".
<iulian> So, I don't think that counts as a length limit problem.
<marcoceppi> Hi, I uploaded to a ppa 8 hours ago, says I can't re-upload because it already exists, but I haven't gotten an email and nothing has shown up in the ppa. Where's the best place for help with this?
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: what's the ppa ?
<marcoceppi> ppa:marcoceppi/xbmc-raspbmc-sync
<czajkowski> two ticks
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: have you checked your spam folder?
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~marcoceppi/+archive/xbmc-raspbmc-sync
<czajkowski> but has no activity
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: yeah, like a hawk ;) Unless it's that Viagra email. Here is dputs output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187130/
<marcoceppi> should I just bump the version and try again?
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: that would be the easiest but still no idea why it didnt work the first time
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: well, I'm sure I goof'd it, or something
<czajkowski> ok try by increaseing number and see what happens
<dpm> hi all, could a losa have a look at this question and reassign team ownership? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/207737
<dpm> thanks
<czajkowski> blue jam jelmer mgz can someone investigate the checklogs on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/207688  please
<czajkowski> dpm: I think you need to ask in -ops
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: I get this while uploading, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187136/ not sure if that could be the problem
<Daviey> marcoceppi: ls *.upload
<dpm> thanks czajkowski. Is there any way to mark the question as Open? Right now it appears as Answered, and I don't seem to have rights to change the status
<marcoceppi> Daviey: there's one from the previous upload, this one is still uploading (the ubuntu1 bump)
<Daviey> marcoceppi: right.. so dput checks for that file to know that you already uploaded.. so told you to "go away".. it never reached launchpad, only dput on your local machine.
<marcoceppi> Daviey: OH, I see now. That makes sense
<Daviey> (the first pastebin you linked)
<marcoceppi> So, the success was possibly a false positive?
<czajkowski> dpm: done
<dpm> thanks czajkowski
<Daviey> marcoceppi: i assume you tried to upload previously, which you ctrl+c'd or something.. then tried to upload again.
<Daviey> the second pastebin.. that warning/error.. is fine
<marcoceppi> Daviey: I don't think so, but it's quite a "big" upload. I know there's a 2gb limit, which doesn't get there, it's probably around 53mb for the orig.tar.gz
<mindlace> hi, i'm trying to push a personal branch of a project, and I get "permission denied" back.
<mindlace> the original project is ~mailman-coders/postorius/postorius_standalone/
<mindlace> and I'm trying to push to ~mindlace/postorius_standalone/use_local_postorius_db
<mindlace> er, i don't get permission denied, I get "project does not exist".
<Delemas> Did something break wrt/ launchpad searches? All ppa based packages are no longer showing up in searches...
<marcoceppi> So, I've tried uploading twice, each time it stops at 55190k/55191k for 10+ mins, never completing
<czajkowski> jelmer: are you about to help marcoceppi please? on stand up
<jelmer> marcoceppi: have you tried uploading with sftp instead? That seems to work better.
<marcoceppi> jelmer: I have not, I was only really aware of dput. I'll follow the LP Help for SFTP and try that instead, thanks!
<marcoceppi> jelmer: is this still up-to-date? https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading#Uploading_with_SFTP
<jelmer> marcoceppi, yep
<mindlace> finally figured it out.
<mgz> mindlace: you needed to push to lp:~mindlace/postorius/use_local_postorius_db right?
<mgz> (sorry, missed the question earlier)
<mindlace> mgz… i think i hit a weird corner case, i am trying to submit a patch/branch to lp:~mailman-coders/postorius/postorius_standalone
<mgz> right, so you want to push to your user space (~mindlace), stacked on the project (postorius), with a name for your branch (use_local_postorius_db)
<mgz> then propose for merging against the postorius_standalone you branched from
<mindlace> ok, thanks.
<mgz> your example earlier was trying to use the parent branch name as the project (third element as the second element), so told you there was no postorius_standalone project
<mgz> yell if you get stuck.
<mindlace> i think i'm clear at the moment, thanks for your help.
<marcoceppi> It's been about an hour, ppa sftp uploaded, but still no email or update to the ppa
<czajkowski> jethrogb: marcoceppi is still having issues, is the PPA upload behaving?
<dobey> marcoceppi: you didn't sign the source with a gpg key that doesn't match the one for your lp account, did you?
<jethrogb> czajkowski: tab-error?
<mgz> jelmer dropped off irc and hasn't returned, it seems
<czajkowski> bah
<marcoceppi> dobey: fuuuuuuuuuuuuu, I made a new key for this machine.
<czajkowski> mgz: can you please help marcoceppi
<czajkowski> dobey: go and hide
<dobey> heh
<czajkowski> marcoceppi: just mgz or jam to help in this case
<dobey> czajkowski: i think i found marco's problem :)
<mgz> :)
<marcoceppi> czajkowski: thanks, I think dobey has found it. I'm not sure why LP didn't yell at me about not having my gpg key added
<dobey> marcoceppi: because it has no way to verify that you are the correct you to yell at, if the gpg key is wrong :)
<dobey> if you upload to a PPA and don't get any reply; it's almost always mismatched gpg keys
<marcoceppi> dobey: that is great to know
<marcoceppi> dobey czajkowski et al, thanks again for your help!
<dobey> no problem :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<MCR1> It would really be nice to have more information presented on the Active code reviews page, for example if there is a lock active that currently prevents landing of approved reviews...
#launchpad 2012-09-06
<mark06> hi, any help with a failed hg import? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/pidgin/trunk
<tsdgeos> Hi guys, it's the second day in a row that i report a bug and it gets duplicated by the retracing service of a bug that is private, thus i can't subscribe to it, to which product/project in launchpad should i create a bug complaining about that?
<wgrant> tsdgeos: Bug #764414
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 764414 in apport (Ubuntu) "private master bugs are confusing and lead to more duplicate filings" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764414
<wgrant> And bug #675875
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 675875 in apport (Ubuntu) "apport retracing service tells me to view a private bug report" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675875
<tsdgeos> ok, so won't fix bugs
<tsdgeos> sad :/
<wgrant> Indeed.
<mgz> ...we're using wishlist for wontfix now?
<tsdgeos> anyway, tx for the pointers, i've subscribed there
<wgrant> mgz: When the bugs are years old, the practical distinction is minimal...
<mgz> doesn't some of your work move things forward a bit?
<mgz> once apport bugs are user-data rather that private by default er... something?
<wgrant> mgz: It doesn't affect it. They're still private so not able to be seen by everyone.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<aalex-sat> Hello.
<aalex-sat> One of my package builds failed. "gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found" My key is definitely hooked to my accound in Launchpad. That's strange. Should I simply retry this build?
<aalex-sat> See build log: https://launchpad.net/~sat-metalab/+archive/metalab/+build/3765396/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.scenic_0.7.8-2%7Eprecise%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<aalex-sat> (before I retry the build)
<czajkowski> aalex-sat: when did you start the build?
<aalex-sat> czajkowski, 15 hours ago.
<czajkowski> sinzui: could you help me out here?
<sinzui> czajkowski, aalex-sat looks the build failed because the test suite raised an error
<sinzui> This may mean that a patch or dependency has changed and it broke the code
<dobey> aalex-sat: the tests failed; nothing to do with gpgv
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<aalex-sat> dobey, sinzui: You guys are right. Thanks!
<stokachu> could someone help me in resolving a bzr branch error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1189405/
<mpt> james_w, ^
<james_w> stokachu, try with "bzr -Olaunchpad.packaging_verbosity=off"
<stokachu> ok trying now
<stokachu> james_w: shows the same error with that option
<stokachu> my cmd: bzr -Olaunchpad.packaging_verbosity=off branch lp:ubuntu/precise/network-manager
<james_w> stokachu, try "launchpad.packaging_verbosity = off" in ~/.bazaar/bazaar.conf
<stokachu> ok
<stokachu> james_w: cool it pulled it down, is that expected behavior for some repos?
<james_w> stokachu, no, it's a bug
<james_w> that's just the workaround
<james_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/888615
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 888615 in Bazaar "UDD branch freshness checker breaks on incomplete history" [High,Confirmed]
<stokachu> ah ok cool, glad its filed, ill follow along with the bug, thanks for your help james_w , mpt
#launchpad 2012-09-07
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<flopper> hi, I am trying to search for something in launchpad, but for some reason the result page only lists project that exactly matches the search term, no bugs, packages, answers are shown. is this a new "feature" or is something wrong?
<flopper> so no one here uses launchpad search?
<mgz> the search on the front page? I don't myself.
<mgz> flopper: what's the url of a results page that you don't like the contents of?
<flopper> mgz: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=lxc&x=0&y=0 but you can substitute the search text for anything
<mgz> it's also exact match on people, but yeah, it's not google site search any more
<mgz> may I recommend http://www.google.com/search?q=site:launchpad.net+lxc instead?
<flopper> so this in intentional?
<mgz> flopper: I don't know, but presume...
<flopper> damn, I really hoped canonical would not catch the gnome disease
<wgrant> That's not intentional.
<czajkowski> I use launchpad.net/people for searching
<wgrant> That's for searching people
<czajkowski> yes
<wgrant> +search is for searching everything, using Google as a backend
<czajkowski> hence the people wgrant:)
<wgrant> But it appears to be broken
<flopper> wgrant: okay, thanks for clarifying
<wgrant> flopper: It seems that Google is rather unhelpfully returning 0 results for every query. I'll get someone to investigate that.
<flopper> wgrant: thank you :)
<MCR1> Order bugs by Importance seems to be broken
<MCR1> nope, sry false alarm
<MCR1> everything worx
 * MCR1 needs a coffee
 * benji sips his coffee in honor of MCR1.
<oly> hi, i have a ppa located here https://launchpad.net/~oly/+archive/ppa all the packages i upload are being built for 12.04 is there a way to enable this for 12.10 as well ?
<jelmer> hi oly
<jelmer> oly: you'll have to upload them for 12.10 as well (or copy them to that series)
<oly> i was not aware i was uploading them against a specific version with dput ?
<jelmer> oly: you are, the ubuntu release in debian/changelog
<oly> is there an extra parameter, i did try copying but i got an error about them already existing
<oly> oh okay
<oly> ah yeah your right i remember now, thats what i get for copying and pasting :)
<oly> can you specify multiple releases in the changelog then ie 12.04 and 12.10 or do you need to do this some other way ??
<oly> cheers jelmer that is most hopeful i will look into my options with the chagelog later, at least i know where to look now :)
<tsimpson> oly: you can only specify one release target in the changelog
<oly> that kinda sucks, so i have to duplicate the project just to change the changelog :/
<oly> i guess i can branch the project for each release target, and have seperate debian folders in each,perhaps my best option
<dobey> oly: you can use recipe builds on launchpad to have it automatically upload for each version of ubuntu you want to support
<dobey> and then it will also mostly version them correctly as well, assuming you set up the recipe correctly
<oly> that sounds intresting will have to look into that
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<oly> hi, i am trying to create a reciepe, but the build process is failing because its setting the email incorrectly its setting it to username@hostname instead of my actual email is there a way i can override this ?
<dobey> setting which e-mail address?
<oly> dobey, basically the reciepe is setting the email in changelog file but its not my real email, normally i set it manually and use -k to assign the correct key
<oly> but using the receipes its using my login name @ hostname so i need a way to change that :)
<dobey> oly: what branch is it for?
<oly> just my own personal ppa
<oly> i wrote a reciepe file and am testing it locally with bzr dailydeb before uploading it
<dobey> recipes build branches from launchpad though. which branch are you building?
<oly> i have it pulling from here lp:~oly/geany-json-deserialize/trunk
<oly> i am not doing a merge as the debian files are already part of trunk
<oly> as i was previously building using bzr-buildpackage
<oly> just trying to get it automated so it build for 12.04 and 12.10 at the same time
<dobey> how are you requesting the recipe be built, exactly?
<oly> running this on local machine bzr dailydeb geany-json-deserialize.recipe ./
<oly> it works but i get a lintian error about invalid email in the changelog
<TheLordOfTime> on your local machine?
<oly> yeah, so i can test it before i commit to launchpad
<TheLordOfTime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191442/
<TheLordOfTime> add that to whatever terminal system's rc file you use
<TheLordOfTime> (for Bash, ~/.bashrc)
<TheLordOfTime> make sure you edit the information to be *yours*
<dobey> right
<oly> intresting i did actually try something similar to that
<TheLordOfTime> also you may need a line like this:
<TheLordOfTime> export EMAIL='YouAreFail@example.com'
<dobey> this is because your e-mail isn't set so it's generating user@host as an e-mail
<TheLordOfTime> (ignore the names, its bleh)
<TheLordOfTime> oly:  again, source ~/.bashrc or zshrc or whatever it is for you
<TheLordOfTime> after you edit
<TheLordOfTime> then try
<oly> yeah i get that, i will try the export email one as well
<TheLordOfTime> i had to have the two DEB env vars and the EMAIl one
<TheLordOfTime> then it works for everything
<oly> yeah i wrote package.sh file i could run while testing but i will put in bash if it works :)
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<TheLordOfTime> you should *ALWAYS* have that in your bash rc filef
<TheLordOfTime> ***ALWAYS***
<TheLordOfTime> i dont trust scripts to use it right
<TheLordOfTime> whenever you work with packaging, put it in your bashrc :P
<oly> okay, its habit i like scripts so i can store them in ubuntu one
<TheLordOfTime> so make a nonhidden copy of your bashrc and throw it into your uubuntu 1 folder
<oly> that way when i am on another machine or vm i can quickly run them :)
<oly> Thanks for that anyway export EMAIL did the trick :)
<TheLordOfTime> keep all 3 in your bashrc :P
<TheLordOfTime> so that debuild *and* the bzr recipe thing work :P
<oly> done thanks again now to commit the reciepe and see what launchpad makes of it :)
<dobey> just put your bashrc in ubuntu one and make ~/.bashrc a symlink to ~/Ubuntu One/dotfiles/.bashrc or something
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<oly> i just copied in the new stuff and kept the script seperate for future reference :)
<MiS_> hello. I've run into a little issue. I built a package, signed etc. dput goes well but I get absolutely no feedback from the launchapd and my packages do not appear in the build queue. Any ideas what he problem could be?
<mark06> is it possible to upload to a private branch? for instance customizations to proprietary software?
<lifeless> mark06: yes, if you have a proprietary entitlement
<mark06> you mean it's a paid service?
<wgrant> mark06: yes, Launchpad is only free for public projects under an open source license. Proprietary projects can use private bugs and branches if they purchase a commercial subscription.
<mark06> ok thanks
#launchpad 2012-09-09
<klotzek> Hello.
<klotzek> Firefox on x64 ubuntu is compiled on x64 architecture,or it uses 32libs in emulation mode?
<a-l-e> hi, i need help to create my ppa.
<a-l-e> the goal is to create a ppa for a snapshot of a specific branch of scribus.
<a-l-e> it's not about providing official packages.
<a-l-e> is there any clear and fast howto on creating a ppa?
<a-l-e> for now i've only found howtos explaining the phylosophy of ppas...
<TheLordOfTime> a-l-e:  there's no easy "how to" per se, i can give you a brief overview though of "creating" the PPA, as for actually putting packages in there, do you have any experience with packaging?
<a-l-e> no, not really.
<a-l-e> one question which is not clear from the documentation (https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage):
<a-l-e> do i need to create a .deb to distribute a .ppa?
<a-l-e> i'm mostly interested in the minimal files and directories i have to create in order create a valid ppa
<TheLordOfTime> you need to create a debian source package, either via a recipe or otherwise, to put into the PPA
<TheLordOfTime> so it requires (some) packaging
<a-l-e> there is already a ppa for the same version of scribus (with some dependencies less) and a .deb for scribus stable.
<a-l-e> so i should be able to use them as a base if somebody tells me how...
<TheLordOfTime> but you want a specific bzr or  git or whatever snapshot for personal use?
<a-l-e> it will come from a branch  of scribus own git repository
<a-l-e> git clone git://git.scribus.net/scribus.git
 * TheLordOfTime yawns as he realizes he booted into Windows instead of Ubuntu
<a-l-e> at first i want to upload a snapshot of the indic branch
<TheLordOfTime> DAMN IT, i shall return shortly
<a-l-e> ok :-)
<a-l-e> i'll download the existing ppa now... while waiting for you
<a-l-e> yofel: you around?
<a-l-e> i see that you are the packager for the scribus 1.5 ppa...
 * TheLordOfTime shows up
<TheLordOfTime> heh, yofel's involved in a lot :P  i'd expect him to have packaging experience (he's a dev)
<a-l-e> i've seen his name for a long time in the scribus channel... but never chatted with him...
<TheLordOfTime> a-l-e:  how often are you going to be updating, though, every git push?
<a-l-e> no, manually
<a-l-e> where there is something new to test.
<yofel> ali1234: start with [17:30:49] <yofel_> making it uninstallable
<yofel> [17:31:30] <apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/1023225
<yofel> [17:31:32] <ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023225 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "missing dependency in kdelibs" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> [17:33:33] <yofel_> debfx: bug https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.series_filter=precise&batch=100
<yofel> [17:33:37] <yofel_> fail
<yofel> [17:33:51] <yofel_> bug 1037392
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1023225 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "missing dependency in kdelibs" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1037392 in Kubuntu PPA "kscreensaver depends on libkexiv2-11, which is not in Kubuntu Updates" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037392
<yofel> [17:33:53] <ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037392 in Kubuntu PPA "kscreensaver depends on libkexiv2-11, which is not in Kubuntu Updates" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037392
<yofel> [17:37:10] <-- BluesKaj (~kaj@unaffiliated/blueskaj) has quit (Quit: Konversation terminated!)
<yofel> [17:39:42] <-- apol__ (~apol@214.230.77.188.dynamic.jazztel.es) has quit (Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<TheLordOfTime> yofel:  if you're not busy, a-l-e might need help getting their own PPA set up with a scribus snapshot from git (if i'm reading them right)
 * TheLordOfTime is once again arguing with his PHP source code changes
<a-l-e> yep, TheLordOfTime your right :-)
<TheLordOfTime> ... okay, you know what, screw it
<TheLordOfTime> *chucks his PHP code changes out the window, starts anew*
<a-l-e> i guess that downloading https://launchpad.net/~scribus/+archive/ppa/+files/scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201209081853-23%7Eprecise1_i386.deb is a good start...
<yofel> ok, that went bad
<yofel> next try
<yofel> a-l-e: start with https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Activating_a_PPA
<yofel> hehe
<TheLordOfTime> yofel:  he's trying to actually learn the "Getting the packages into the PPA" part i think
<yofel> yeah, that's the daily build which has roughly the packaging you want
<a-l-e> yep
<TheLordOfTime> or at least he'll need that after activation
<a-l-e> i have a repository on launchpad
<a-l-e> https://launchpad.net/~ale-comp-06/
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/~ale-comp-06/+archive/scribus-git-indic
<TheLordOfTime> ;)
<yofel> ah ok
<a-l-e> yep, the goal is to fill that :-)
<yofel> so you want to upload a git snapshot. Do you plan to have that automated in the future?
<a-l-e> no
<a-l-e> it will always be manual
<yofel> ok
<yofel> a-l-e: how much do you know about debian packaging?
<a-l-e> nothing...
<yofel> roughly
<yofel> ok
<a-l-e> but i've been using for years
<a-l-e> and i'm comfortable with programming or creating zip files from cpp or php code...
<yofel> for a debian package you'll need the source, and the package control files in a debian/ folder
<a-l-e> i have the source and i guess that i can reuse almost all of your control files...
<yofel> yeah, but wait, I think you fetched the .deb
<yofel> that's not what you need
<a-l-e> not yet
<yofel> first: go somewhere where you want to have the package extracted and run:
<yofel> dget https://code.launchpad.net/~scribus/+archive/ppa/+files/scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201209081853-23%7Eprecise1.dsc
<a-l-e> i mean not fetched yet... but i can fetch anything that is needed
<a-l-e> ok
<yofel> once it's done run: dpkg-source -x scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201209081853-23%7Eprecise1.dsc
<yofel> then you'll have a scribus-trunk-1.5.0svn201209081853 folder and inside is the debian folder containing the packaging
<a-l-e> i have to install some software... since i just installed ubuntu in a VM
<yofel> sure
<a-l-e> so i'm a bit slower than usual :-)
<a-l-e--> ok, getting in from ubuntu
<a-l-e--> dpkg-source -x scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201209081853-23~precise1.dsc
<a-l-e--> dpkg-source: warning: extracting unsigned source package (scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201209081853-23~precise1.dsc)
<a-l-e--> dpkg-source: error: cannot fstat file ./scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201209081853-23~precise1.tar.gz: No such file or directory
<yofel> did you dget the dsc? note: dget, not wget
<a-l-e--> well, that was a reflex...
<a-l-e--> i wanted a dget but typed a wget...
<a-l-e> ok dgetting
<a-l-e--> scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201209081853-23%7Eprecise1.dsc:
<a-l-e--> dscverify: scribus-trunk_1.5.0svn201209081853-23%7Eprecise1.dsc failed signature check:
<a-l-e--> gpg: keyblock resource `/home/ale/.gnupg/secring.gpg': file open error
<a-l-e--> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<a-l-e--> gpg: processing message failed: eof
<a-l-e--> Validation FAILED!!
<yofel> yeah, ignore that, now you need to run dpkg-source -x on the dsc
<a-l-e--> ok
<yofel> what's the package name going to be?
<a-l-e> scribus-git-indic
<a-l-e> and then date and so on...
<yofel> ok
<a-l-e> ok, i have extracted the package with dpgk-source
<yofel> good, now export your git source into a new folder, called scribus-git-indic-$VERSION, for the trunk package the VERSION is 1.5.0svn201209081853, so choose your own
<a-l-e> well, i'll use the same: 1.5.0git201209091900 ...
<a-l-e> well, i'll use the same: 1.5.0gitindic201209091900 ...
<a-l-e> well, i'll use the same: 1.5.0git.indic201209091900 ...
<a-l-e> voilà
<yofel> ok, so your source folder will be called scribus-git-indic-1.5.0git.indic201209091900
<yofel> now move the debian folder from the daily package into yours
<yofel> now as a start, you'll have to change all occurences of 'scribus-trunk' into 'scribus-git-indic' in the files inside debian/
<a-l-e> i'll first have to get the git code in the virtual machine...
<a-l-e> ok
<a-l-e> i can do that in parallel
<yofel> then rename scribus-trunk.* to scribus-git-indic.*
<yofel> the same goes for patches/01_scribus.desktop.dpatch, the other patch should be fine
<yofel> do you have a gpg key? You'll need one for the upload later
<a-l-e> i need the virtual machine additions
 * a-l-e is trying to get his private key into the ubuntu vm...
<a-l-e> ok, everything is ready to work again...
<a-l-e> had to fight a bit to get the shared folders working...
<a-l-e> following the next steps...
<a-l-e> dinner, and then i'll try to follow the next steps!
<a-l-e> yofel: i'm getting through...
<a-l-e> i guess that i can remove all patches...
<a-l-e> ok, no, i leave them...
<ASU> Hello
<ASU> my name is Nina I. I am a CS undergraduate student at Arizona State University. I am working on a paper about OSS communities. We thought it would be nice to get some statements from users about how they feel the OSS communities has changed software engineering.
<ASU> If anyone would like to give an input, feel free to Email to niarkova@asu.edu. Thank you so much!
<a-l-e--> now i have scribus-git-indic-1.5.0git.indic201209091900 directory with the following content:
<yofel> a-l-e: was busy for a bit, back now
<yofel> the patches are ok, you might have to edit the 01 one so the desktop file has the right name
<a-l-e--> http://pastebin.com/bnk9aXMg
<a-l-e--> i've grepped for trunk and replaced all the occurences with git-indic
<yofel> ok
<yofel> next, you need to set DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME, i.e.
<yofel> export DEBEMAIL="my@emailaddress.com"
<yofel> export DEBFULLNAME="Full Name"
<yofel> those should match with your gpgkey so debsign finds it by itself
<a-l-e--> ok, the email does not match the gpgkey...
<yofel> no problem, worst case you can tell debsign the key hash yourself
<yofel> next add a new changelog entry with 'dch -i' which should automatically open an editor
<a-l-e--> ok
<yofel> there make sure the version is set right in the brackets, something like 1.5.0git.indic201209091900-0~ppa1
<a-l-e--> well, i've already made a manual log entry...
<yofel> works too as long as it's correctly formatted
<a-l-e--> ok
<BadDesign> I want my account on Launchpad and ALL its information be deleted, is this possible? My account has been deactived in 2009
<yofel> a-l-e: ok, if you're done, close it and try to run 'debuild -S'
<BadDesign> Why I can't delete my information?
<a-l-e--> i guess i still  have an error...
<BadDesign> This is ridiculous
<a-l-e--> the debian directory should be in the main source directory...
<yofel> right...
<yofel> oh sorry
<yofel> missed the mismatch in the paste
<yofel> move the contents of Scribus one level higher
<a-l-e--> done
<a-l-e--> where should i be to run debuild?
<a-l-e--> one level below debian?
<a-l-e--> (in the main package directory?)
<yofel> both should work
<yofel> in source or in debian
<a-l-e--> ok
<a-l-e> i guess that i need a apt-get buil-dep scribus
<yofel> could be, you won't need everything for a source package but that will install everything you'll need
<a-l-e> debuild was throwing an error... let's see if it gets better with all the dev things installed
<a-l-e> /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make: No such file or directory
<a-l-e> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make'.  Stop.
<a-l-e> /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make: No such file or directory
<a-l-e> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make'.  Stop.
<a-l-e> mmm...
<yofel> sec
<a-l-e> sudo apt-get install dpatch
<yofel> correct
<a-l-e> looks better now
<a-l-e> it's running
<a-l-e> running debsign failed
<yofel> as it couldn't find your key
<yofel> now
<yofel> above of your source directory, you should now have a .dsc and _source.changes for your version
<yofel> run debsign -k <YOUR_KEY_ID> <changesfile>
<yofel> after that you need to import your gpg key on launchpad
<yofel> go to https://launchpad.net/~ale-comp-06/+editpgpkeys and add your fingerprint
<a-l-e> already done...
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> then try: dput ppa:ale-comp-06/scribus-git-indic <changesfile>
<yofel> you should be getting a acceptance/rejection mail in a few minutes if it uploads correctly
<a-l-e> mmm it does not find my key...
<a-l-e> where should it be?
<a-l-e> i've given the label from my ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ...
<yofel> *that* is your ssh key
<yofel> your gpg key will be in ~/.gnupg - if you have one
<yofel> gpg --fingerprint will show what you need
<a-l-e> it doesn't return anything :-(
<yofel> then you don't have a gpg key yet
<a-l-e> mmm... i have that ssh key...
<yofel> that's sadly not what we need here
<a-l-e> git did use it :-)
<yofel> yeah, and bzr will, but packages need a gpg key
<a-l-e> ok
<yofel> a-l-e: see https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<a-l-e> ok reading it following the instructions...
<a-l-e> the computer is generating the key...
<a-l-e> the computer is generating the key...
<a-l-e> generating a gpg key in a virtual machine can take some time...
<yofel> maybe do something while it does that, IIRC it tries to get enthropy from your actions
<yofel> (if that wasn't something else)
<a-l-e> ok... i don't move the mouse that often :-)
<a-l-e> now i have to find how to decript the mail sent by launchpad...
<yofel> see step6 quicktip
<a-l-e> yeah, no thunderbird installed...
<a-l-e> but i will solve it...
<a-l-e> the biggest problem will be to get the gpg key out of the vm
 * yofel usually uses sftp to get stuff out of a VM - needs openssh-server installed on the host though
<a-l-e> well, i've managed to create a shared folder...
 * a-l-e is trying to find out how to add a gpg key to claws mail
<a-l-e> ok, the key is in
<a-l-e> rerunning debuild -S
<a-l-e> it should detect the key now
<a-l-e> ok, crossing my finger (and keeping my eyes open)...
<a-l-e> ... dput is uploading the ppa!
<a-l-e> thanks yofel!
<yofel> a-l-e: ok, I'm off to bed now, if you still need help with the package in case something fails #ubuntu-packaging is a good place to ask
<a-l-e> good night and thanks!
<a-l-e> it will probably fail at some time... since not all the dependency are in (at least icu is missing)
<a-l-e> but this is a task for one of the next days!
<a-l-e> ciao
<a-l-e> (btw, i've written down all the steps and i'll try them and eventually document them)
#launchpad 2013-09-02
<micahg> wgrant: is there a reason why 2 i386 and 2 amd64 buildds don't appear to be picking up builds?
<wgrant> micahg: They do that sometimes.
<wgrant> Only wani10 looks abnormally broken, though.
<micahg> wgrant: was referring to the archive buildds actually
<wgrant> micahg: Oh, that's the 80% rule
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsigrokdecode/0.2.0-2
<wgrant> A single PPA cannot consume more than 80% of the available buildds for an architecture.
<micahg> I know that too :0
<wgrant> Oh, there are primary archive builds pending?
<micahg> yes
<wgrant> No idea, will investigate later.
<micahg> thanks
<WebbyIT> Hi all... There is some know issue about mail report? Today I have no mail with new bugs from my subscription...
<wgrant> WebbyIT: Bug subscriptions are working fine at the moment. What's your Launchpad username, and do you have an example of a bug that you think you're missing an email from?
<WebbyIT> hi wgrant, sorry for the delay. My LP on launchpad is rpadovani,
<WebbyIT> For example I have not mail about bug #1219704 and #1219718
<ubot5> bug 1219704 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Clear and all clear buttons should set the current calculation to 0" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219704
<ubot5> bug 1219718 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] Top label underline is too long" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219718
<WebbyIT> And also for this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu-calculator-app/fix-lp-1219718
<WebbyIT> Well, last mail from Launchpad that I receveid was sent on 31 of August
<WebbyIT> Since saturday I don't recevine any mai
<WebbyIT> *mail
<Ritu> Hey! I am having issues with my registered public key! I am trying to get the source package of secure-delete but I am unable to connect to it! http://pastebin.com/X6GLHTgd
<Ritu> Could sombody help me out?
<cjwatson> Ritu: Please pastebin the output of "ssh -vvv bazaar.launchpad.net"
<cjwatson> Ritu: And the output of "bzr lp-login"
<Ritu> http://pastebin.com/S5rBGX9L there you go!
<Ritu> http://pastebin.com/4SpDaDHi
<cjwatson> Ritu: You have an SSH public key registered in Launchpad, but it doesn't seem to be installed in any of the standard places OpenSSH looks for public keys.  Did you put it somewhere unusual?
<Ritu> Humm...I really am not sure about that!
<cjwatson> Ritu: If it's an RSA key, the private key would normally be in ~/.ssh/id_rsa and the public key would normally be in ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub.
<cjwatson> Ritu: Could I have "ls -al ~/.ssh/" in a pastebin?
<Ritu> cjwatson: http://pastebin.com/6TW82v7K
<cjwatson> Ritu: Right, your key isn't there.  You'll need to find it and put it in the right place, or else generate a new one.
<cjwatson> Ritu: The public key text on Launchpad suggests that you generated it on this machine, but perhaps you reinstalled the system after you generated it, or perhaps you put it somewhere non-default.
<Ritu> Yeah! So do I have to re register my key in the launchpad?
<cjwatson> If and only if you generate a new one.
<Ritu> Oh I am planing to create a new one! I am unable to find the existing one.
<cjwatson> Ritu: OK, you can follow https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair then
<Ritu> cjwatson:  wouldn't the bazar tutorials do?
<cjwatson> Sure, if you like, although http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.2.6/en/mini-tutorial/index.html links to the page I gave.
<Ritu> cjwatson:  Nice! :)
<ocharles> Are there any options to get faster PPA builds?
<ocharles> I'm currently getting an estimate of 5 hours to build something
<cjwatson> ocharles: The build farm has had a number of problems keeping up recently, but we deployed a fix this morning which is holding together well, so the queue should actually drain now.
<cjwatson> Mentioned in http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-build-farm-improvements
<ocharles> cjwatson: ah, this is good to know
<ocharles> I'll subscribe to this blog too
<ocharles> so in the future you don't expect the queue to be this long?
<cjwatson> We still have some work to do, but based on behaviour since the deployment I do expect it to be better.  For the last few weeks we've often been around half-capacity on virtual builders unless operators were really on top of whack-a-moling the failures.
<ocharles> ok, that sounds promising :)
<ocharles> but there is no commercial options to get priority? Currently we're sort of hinging deployments off Launchpad, so long build times block us. It's probably more sensible we host our debs for this purpose, but then we have to actually set up the ability to do builds
<cjwatson> We can bump the score priority for archives belonging to users with commercial subscriptions.
<cjwatson> (I don't know the exact details; our operators handle that, I believe.)
<ocharles> ok, that's something for us to consider then. but for now I'll wait and see how things perform over the next few weeks
<ocharles> thanks for the information!
<cjwatson> If you find it's necessary then answers.launchpad.net/launchpad is probably a good place to request it.
<WebbyIT> cjwatson, can you help me? Since 31 of August I don't receive any mail from launchpad (bug in project that I subscribe, MR, etc...)
<cjwatson> WebbyIT: I'm sorry, I don't currently have the expertise to diagnose mail problems
<WebbyIT> cjwatson, a chi mi devo rivolgere per risolvere in fretta?
<WebbyIT> cjwatson, sorry
<WebbyIT> cjwatson, Who should I contact to resolve quickly?
<cjwatson> wgrant is probably your best bet, although it's not a good time of day for him.
<wgrant> Hmm
<wgrant> @ubuntu-it.org address
<wgrant> We've had problems with deliverability to there before.
<wgrant> WebbyIT: I'd suggest asking #canonical-sysadmin, assuming that that's a Canonical-maintained mail server.
<wgrant> Launchpad's certainly sending mail to that address.
<WebbyIT> wgrant, I have no problem with my mail, but I ask on #canonical-sysadmin, thanks
<lvh> Hi!
<lvh> It seems that when non-subscribers mail our mailing list (divmod-users@launchpad.org), the e-mail is silently dropped
<lvh> Are we misdiagnosing? Is this intentional? Can we configure it to behave differently?
<lifeless> thats correct and it cannot be configured
<lifeless> IIRC there is a bug about this
<lvh> Hm. That's unfortunate.
<lifeless> but possibly marked wontfix
<lifeless> lvh: I agree :(
<lvh> makes me wonder how many mails have just gone nowhere because someone thought it was a good place to ask questions
<lvh> I know it's bitten me because I have lvh.io and lvh.cc; I was subscribed as one and tried to send as the other
<ocharles> I have two packages in my PPA, call them A and B. B build-depends on A. I made changes to A and rebuilt it, and now B needs to be rebuilt. Can I do that through Launchpad, or is it best to bump the version of B?
<cjwatson> If B has already been built, then you must make a new source upload.
<cjwatson> (The feature you want is one I've wanted for a long time; we designed it years ago but it never made it to implementation.)
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson:  deployment issues / issues with the builders or such?
<TheLordOfTime> (because if that were implemented that'd be pretty good for some of my PPAs)
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: No, just never made it high enough up the to-do list
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson:  so, basically, feature.abandoned == true?
<cjwatson> TheLordOfTime: On the long-term backlog.  I wouldn't consider it abandoned since I still intend to bring it up again once we have some more actually-urgent things out of the way
<TheLordOfTime> cjwatson:  cool.
<micahg> is there anything wrong with Launchpad importing new packages from Debian
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/bignumber.js seems missing, but http://packages.qa.debian.org/b/bignumber.js.html exists
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  that package is new as of yesterday, maybe Launchpad hasn't caught up yet?
<TheLordOfTime> not that i know anything, just speculating
<cjwatson> micahg: Yes, the machine that runs the imports is out of order and needs physical attention, which it is due to get tomorrow.
 * cjwatson does know something, having checked on this earlier today.
<micahg> cjwatson: ok, thanks
#launchpad 2013-09-03
<mgedmin> is this a good place to talk about the launchpad API/python-launchpadlib?
<cjwatson> Yes
<mgedmin> I cobbled together a script to automate the copying of some PPA packages from precise to lucid: https://gist.github.com/mgedmin/6306694
<mgedmin> I'd like to make it run faster
<mgedmin> which means I'd like to make it perform fewer HTTP roundtrips
<mgedmin> I think I want to start by counting the HTTP requests that launchpadlib makes on my behalf
<mgedmin> what would be a good way to do that?
<mgedmin> I thought maybe monkey-patch urllib.urlopen or something
<mgedmin> but maybe there's some hidden debug variable/logging handler/etc. that I could enable?
<wgrant> It uses httplib2 internally.
<wgrant> I usually start by just sticking an import httplib2; httplb2.debuglevel = 1 at the top of the script
<mgedmin> cool, thanks!
<wgrant> It'll print out the requests
<cjwatson> It doesn't look too horrible, although I'd probably use Archive.copyPackages (which in turn requires using the "devel" API version) rather than Archive.syncSources.
<cjwatson> The interface is a bit different, but it's asynchronous and thus doesn't tend to suffer from the timeouts you can easily get with Archive.syncSources.
<cjwatson> It also corresponds to what the web UI does these days.
<mgedmin> the most common use case is where no copying can be done (because the new package is still waiting in the build queue), and that takes about 4 seconds (and 12 HTTP requests)
<mgedmin> I think I can replace three source.getBuilds() with a single archive.getPublishedBinaries()
<mgedmin> oh, a question
<mgedmin> is there really no way to find out the estimated build time in the API?
<wgrant> It's not presently exposed.
<mgedmin> ok
<pmatulis> for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bugs?advanced=1 , why can one only target 12.04 releases?
<wgrant> pmatulis: Only the precise series has milestones: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+series
<pmatulis> wgrant: hm, ok
<cjwatson> I believe we use series targeting for the others.
<DaphneGreengrass> anyone here experiencing slow upload speeds to LP? Im only getting ~20kb/s transfers, though it might be my internet...
<thomi> Could I ask someone to turn on arm builds for ppa:autopilot/experimental please?
<wgrant> thomi: Done
<thomi> wgrant: thanks! I guess I'll need to push new versions of the packages already in that PPA to get ARM builds made, right?
<wgrant> thomi: That's right.
<thomi> cool, thanks
#launchpad 2013-09-04
<mlankhorst> can someone bump the repository size of https://launchpad.net/~canonical-x/+archive/x-staging ?
<wgrant> mlankhorst: It's usually best to ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad. But done.
<mlankhorst> thanks
<jml> I'm getting an ssl cert error when I try to fetch a branch from Launchpad.
<lifeless> is bzr using ssh or http[s] ?
<wgrant> All our SSL certs are good. Do you have ca-certificates installed, and how ancient is your bzr?
<wgrant> Modern bzrs don't use XML-RPC for HTTP at all, do they?
<maxb> I helped someone recently whose ValiCert root cert had disappeared and in the process discovered that Ubuntu One had turned my own into broken symlinks
<maxb> It could be something like that
<maxb> jml: Try a 'ls -l /etc/ssl/certs/ | grep -Fi valicert' and pastebin?
<jml> wgrant: I'm using whatever's on precise
<jml> maxb: no broken symlinks then.
<maxb> jml: I'd still like to see the paste to check for missing ones
<maxb> I'd tell you what to look for but I'm ty[ing from an Android tablet so don't have a reference easily to hand
<jml> maxb: https://gist.github.com/jml/6435231
<maxb> jml: Yup, you're missing a hex-hash symlink to the valicert class2 root
<maxb> First, run 'debsums -s ca-certificates' to check if some files are missing
<maxb> The .dpkg-new file being in /etc/ssl/certs is rather bogus too
<maxb> I would not expect dpkg to be installing into that directory at all (the files go into /usr/share)
<jml> maxb: a file is missing.
<maxb> 'apt-get --reinstall install ca-certificates' is probably what you want, then
<maxb> after which, 'update-ca-certificates' ought to re-make the missing symlinks
<jml> maxb: thanks.
<jml> now I'm getting timeouts branching.
<wgrant> Timeouts?
<wgrant> Branches are served over HTTP directly by Apache
<wgrant> Unless the XML-RPC call at the start is failing, they cannot time out except by a network issue.
<jml> hmm.
 * jml bumps up the logging
<wgrant> How did the timeout appear?
<jml> https://gist.github.com/jml/6435480
<wgrant> Ah, ssh
<jml> yeah.
<jml> (I'm planning on pushing shortly after I branch.)
<wgrant> I think that's recursively stacked...
<wgrant> Oh no
<wgrant> Just got opened a few times
<wgrant> It branched fine from here
<wgrant> Are you sure your SSH connectivity to Launchpad is OK?
<wgrant> What does -Dhpss think about the whole thing?
<wgrant> Though that open_2.1 sounds like the first call.
<jml> https://gist.github.com/jml/6435514
<jml> yeah, it is.
<jml> trying to ssh into bazaar.lp
<jml> (seriously, who wrote this crap?)
<wgrant> Oh, you're on a Google network?
<jml> wgrant: yes. how could you tell?
<wgrant> The $HOME that is wrong on quite a number of levels.
<jml> ah yes.
<jml> you'd be surprised :)
<jml> hmm. this might be an auth thing.
<wgrant> Speaking of Twisted
<wgrant> I hate whoever devised its default log rotation.
<jml> yeah, sorry about that.
<jml> that wasn't me, but it's been a problem for a while.
<wgrant> I've exterminated bits of it, but some stuff still uses it
<wgrant> For example, bzr-sftp...
<jml> I think the idea of twistd is a really good one.
<jml> but the execution hasn't been uniformly great
<wgrant> Oh yes, certainly.
<jml> wgrant: I think it was something to do with my local auth
<wgrant> It is lovely in a lot of ways. Just not the log rotation policy...
<wgrant> jml: Manual ssh doesn't work either?
<jml> wgrant: it didn't. does now.
<wgrant> Aha
<wgrant> Dodgy agent?
<jml> wgrant: I guess I'm surprised the error was timeout.
<jml> wgrant: interesting thought.
<jml> maybe
<jml> I'm running i3wm, so normal desktop sessiony things sometimes don't work as I'd expect.
<wgrant> That 'timed out while waiting to read' doesn't seem to have come from bzr
<jml> no, that'll be ssh
<wgrant> Indeed, that's from OpenSSH itself
<jml> wgrant: btw, congrats on the recent buildd work.
<wgrant> buildd-manager's currently getting a pretty serious makeover.
<jml> about time :)
<wgrant> Making the Twisted slightly less insane.
<jml> interesting.
<wgrant> Disentangling the Twisted and DB code
<jml> if I'd done it, I would have clarified the interface to LP st it didn't talk directly to the db
<wgrant> That's the eventual plan
<jml> cool.
<jml> wgrant: could I persuade you to split lp's bugtracker into a separate product?
<wgrant> But before I can do that I need the Twisted to run as a layer on top of the model access code, rather than a horrible intertangled web
<wgrant> Heh
<wgrant> That would be lovely.
<jml> wgrant: yeah. I'd really like it for my FLOSS work.
<jml> but I'm probably not going to do the work because a) it's work, b) that much work, I almost might as well write my own
<wgrant> Indeed, we have one of the better bugtrackers around, I think, and it's a bit unfortunate that it's so heavy to run.
<wgrant> And due to lazr.restful it is some challenge to split out the rest.
<jml> well, if I went at it, I'd have the liberty of forking
<jml> so I'd just clone LP and start deleting the non-bugtracker bits
<wgrant> Yeah.
<jml> shedding a silent tear that I can't use the trademarked edit icon.
<wgrant> But the drunken exclamation mark will feel left out.
<wgrant> :'(
<jml> wgrant: blame the lawyers.
<wgrant> Perhaps we can do a Kickstarter for a freely licensed equivalent of this essential resource.
<jml> the thing is, that's still a non-trivial amount of work
<cjwatson> Even more if you want to actually keep it up to date
<jml> cjwatson: well, yes. I wouldn't bother about keeping it up-to-date with LP development though.
<jml> because there's not a great deal going on, and because it'd probably change enough that it'd be an exercise in futility
<jml> mostly it'd just be security bits
<jml> e.g. I'm not sure that anyone outside of Ubuntu cares for the distro model in LP.
<jml> that said, I always underestimate the cost of maintaining software. even undistract-me I have to spend time every week or so reviewing & merging patches.
<cjwatson> LP is part of Ubuntu Engineering nowadays, so yeah, a lot of the recent work has been soyuz/buildd kind of area
<cjwatson> jml: ironic
<jml> & it's tiny
<jml> cjwatson: I strive to live a poetic life
<jml> cjwatson: makes sense.
<jml> also, soyuz was always the area to me that I would have found most fun to improve
<wgrant> I tried...
<jml> wgrant: heh. I'd rather not get started on my "I should haves" just now. I'll be here all day, and the whisky doesn't get served for another 4 hours.
<wgrant> Heh
<cjwatson> Isn't that what a hip-flask is for?
<jml> I think if I take that particular road to perdition, I'd just spike my coffee
<jml> problem is, I'd have to pay for my whisky  then
<jml> lunch
<cave> hi all
<cave> is there a RSS Feed available for Projects on Launchpad?
<cave> https://launchpad.net/~csoler-users/+archive/retroshare-snapshots/+packages  <-- i want to read this feed for updates.
<cave> <cave> is there a RSS Feed available for Projects on Launchpad?
<cave> <cave> https://launchpad.net/~csoler-users/+archive/retroshare-snapshots/+packages  <-- i want to read this feed for updates.
<Ampelbein> cave: As far as I see it isn't supported, bug 207333
<ubot5> bug 207333 in Launchpad itself "want feeds/programmatic notifications for package build status" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207333
<cave> thanks Ampelbein
#launchpad 2013-09-05
<cjwatson> ocharles: Build queue times should be much more sensible now.  We're still hovering around capacity until such time as we get the new scalable openstack-based system up, but I think we should generally be able to avoid things as bad as five-hour queues now.
<ocharles> cjwatson: it's been looking really good the last few days
<ocharles> cjwatson: I queued something and it was already published when I next looked, which was a pleasent surprise :)
<cjwatson> Looks like your builds are generally pretty short in and of themselves.
<cjwatson> ah, that explains the hour on i386, language packs again
<ev> "Your password doesn't meet security constraints. Password must have characters from at least two of the sets of uppercase characters, punctuation and numbers."
<cjwatson> ev: I believe that's an SSO thing.
<cjwatson> No match for "Your password" in the LP codebase.
<ev> cjwatson: any idea what the channel is to get angry at them?
<ev> #is?
<cjwatson> ev: #u1-support I *think*
<cjwatson> (internal)
<cjwatson> I'm not sure if there's a suitable external channel
<wgrant> ev: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/1220294
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1220294 in Canonical SSO provider "Requirement for "at least two of the sets of uppercase ... punctuation ... numbers" is silly" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ev> thanks wgrant. I'll chase with pindonga
<wgrant> (FWIW I think that requirement is counterproductive, but I think SSO has external requirements which mandate such insanity)
<cjwatson> PCI DSS?
<wgrant> Among other things, yeah
#launchpad 2013-09-06
<adam_g> hi.. failing to build a PPA package that contains a Build-Depends-Indep: doxygen.  doxygen never gets pulled in and the amd64 build fails. i'd expect this to come in from the main archive. is there something obvious i'm missing?
<maxb> adam_g: If you need it in your amd64 build, it's not an -Indep dependency
<maxb> -Indep fields only apply when the build is being run to include building the architecture-independent binary packages, i.e. those marked Architecture: all
<maxb> On the Ubuntu build farm, the i386 builds are the nominated ones which are chosen to build the Architecture: all packages
<adam_g> maxb, is that the same for Architecture: linux-any packages?
<adam_g> for context, im trying to rebuild a saucy package for precise. its built fine elsewhere, including other precise PPA builds
<maxb> no, 'any' and 'all' are close to opposites
<Electron> people don't know ssl ?
<Electron> are be launched
<Electron> are be launchped
<Electron> and don't give me to tell
<Electron> england
<Electron> is your country?
<Electron> you need spanish content
<Electron> donde es eye
<Ampelbein> !es | Electron
<ubot5> Electron: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Electron> !es | Electron
<ubot5> Electron, please see my private message
<Electron> how old are you?
<Electron> de quien estaja tu ejes?
<Electron> Ampelbein
<Electron> how old are you?
<Ampelbein> Electron: This channel isn't for chit-chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic for that. This is for launchpad support requests.
<Electron> see eye?
<Electron> caillaïté cabri
<Electron> smoke one
<Electron> emblebed
<Electron> has a long time i know chatroulette
<Electron> :-"
<Electron> kiss?
<Electron> okay, warm up
<Electron> strumble
<Electron> i kill radio
<Electron> wait
<Electron> alone^
<Electron> vampir finest
<Electron> bye tees
<Electron> tines
<Electron> it escape beware
<Electron> if you ask
<Electron> Gwaihir tines
<Electron> skull skunk, bye
<Electron> don't tell me who i' am
<Electron> grease
<Electron> you waiting xchat box?
<Electron> teess teezz
<Electron> Ampelbein
<Electron> why you haven't skype?
<Electron> chronos
<Electron> ask
<Electron> you cannot see red line?
<Electron> ho is not primative lost
<Electron> clay
<Electron> log-on
<Electron> cashcaille
<Electron> and now
<Electron> for you is one letter for me is kabul straight
<Electron> hello mars
#launchpad 2013-09-07
<DarkPlayer> hi, i currently have a problem with my build recipe. I wanted to push out a new version and got the following error:
<DarkPlayer> Version older than that in the archive. 0.1-3~ubuntu13.04.1 <= 0.1-2-1~raring1
<DarkPlayer> why did raring1 become ubuntu13.04.1 ?
<DarkPlayer> i think it should work if the version strings would match (although i am not completely sure)
#launchpad 2013-09-08
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: ~raring1 became ~ubuntu13.04.1 last week, but that's not related (we deliberately did it now so it retains correct ordering)
<wgrant> The problem there is that hyphens are special
<wgrant> Everything before the last hyphen is the upstream version
<wgrant> Everything after the last hyphen is the distro version
<wgrant> Those two are sorted as separate components
<wgrant> So in your case, you have ("0.1", "3~ubuntu13.04.1") vs ("0.1-2", "1~raring1")
<wgrant> 0.1-2 > 0.1
<wgrant> So 0.1-3~ubuntu13.04.1 wins
<wgrant> Er
<wgrant> 0.1-2-1~raring1 wins
<DarkPlayer> wgrant: so it seems like i can no longer push version 0.1-3 without an additional "-1" ?
<wgrant> DarkPlayer: That's correct, because you mistakenly had -2-1 in the past
<wgrant> So the upstream version is "0.1-2"
<DarkPlayer> but adding a "0" would still work, right ?
<wgrant> -3-0 will work, -0-1 will not
<DarkPlayer> 0.1-3-0
<wgrant> Right
<wgrant> Or you could alter the upstream version
<wgrant> 0.1+really-1, for example
<wgrant> Until 0.2 is released, when your versioning problems are solved.
<DarkPlayer> 0.1-3-0 looks a bit stupid, but who knows which minor updates may be required ...
<DarkPlayer> thanks anyway
#launchpad 2014-09-01
<Basketball> so i wrote a script that sets up all my programs and icons right.  So i ran into a problem where the script is saving the zip file from the wget of the file to a .html file
<Basketball> how can i make my own repo and add the zips to it so i can do it from the repo not wget
<dobey> you shouldn't store compressed binary files in a repository.
<dobey> and what does that have to do with launchpad exactly? what file are you wgetting?
<Basketball> dobey,  they are the zip files from wget http://www.deviantart.com/download/476103608/libreoffice_icons_by_traumad91-d7vgjw8.zip -O wget http://www.deviantart.com/download/476088838/pithos_by_traumad91_by_traumad91-d7vg8hy.zip -O wget http://www.deviantart.com/download/179766081/elementary_spotify_icon_by_spiceofdesign-d2z10e9.zipp -O wget http://www.deviantart.com/download/179766081/elementary_spotify_icon_by_spiceofdesign-d2z10e9.zipp -O
<dobey> Basketball: deviantart requires a token to download things, the token is in the link inside the html page, to the download
<Basketball> dobey,  can you add the tokens here http://collabedit.com/m9yng
<dobey> no
<Basketball> why not
<dobey> the tokens are not constant
<Basketball> what qdoes tht mean
<dobey> it means they change every time the page is loaded
<dobey> anyway, that is not a problem with launchpad
<Basketball> so how can i add it to my script
<dobey> and i have to go
<dobey> ask in #deviantart maybe
<dobey> or whatever their irc channel is
#launchpad 2014-09-02
<Anoia> hi all, when tranalating with launchpad, is it possible to filter by source file?
<Anoia> oh, are they guaranteed to be grouped together so I can find them int he list and go through from there?
#launchpad 2014-09-03
<saiarcot895> Should there be about 20 builders cleaning? Also, what is "cleaning"
<marcoceppi> I need to set the status of a few series in a distribution from Experimental to Obsolute/no longer active but can't seem to do so.
<marcoceppi> https://launchpad.net/charms/quantal and https://launchpad.net/charms/raring should be inactive
<wgrant> marcoceppi: Both done.
<marcoceppi> wgrant: thank you!
<wgrant> saiarcot895: "Cleaning" means the VM is being reset for the next build.
<wgrant> That can take a few minutes, depending on load.
<Saviq> hey, I was trying to move unity8 bugs to ubuntu-only, have done all the syncing now, but trying to do .lp_delete() on the project tasks gets me a 405, what am I doing wrong?
<dobey> Saviq: i guess that does an HTTP DELETE and bug_task doesn't support that method?
<dobey> Saviq: i'm not sure you can do the "no longer affects" action for bug tasks, via the api
<dch> during Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net) I get Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 110] Connection timed out
<dch> and traceroute doesn’t get past 18  canonical-gw.datahop.net (78.41.155.186)  45.243 ms  45.438 ms  45.932 ms
<dch> 19  makara.canonical.com (91.189.93.222)  46.588 ms  45.257 ms  46.298 ms
<dch> 20 ...
<dch> for me. Is anybody else having this (if not I can switch to a different region/network and retry)
<dch> btw this is during a precise64 package build if thats relevant
<Saviq> dobey, :/
<dch> ok, seems my issue is local-ish, moving out of DE/AT to IE and all is well again.
<shadeslayer> uf
<shadeslayer> I'm out of space on a PPA again :(
<shadeslayer> wgrant: reckon I can get another gig on https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/ubuntu/firefox
#launchpad 2014-09-04
<belkinsa> Does anyone know if this user https://launchpad.net/~mibtn10 is a real one or some spammer that wants to be in all of the teams?
<dobey> spam bots don't tend to have ssh and pgp keys, ppas, or work on translations
<belkinsa> Oh, but I'm still weary on this user.
<dobey> who cares how many teams a person is in
<belkinsa> Good point.
<dobey> heck, i'm probably in like 300 teams too
<belkinsa> Then nevermind about him.  Thank for your help anways.
#launchpad 2014-09-05
<Guest43189> Hello
#launchpad 2014-09-06
<rocketnine> hello.  i recently received a bug report for a small python project i'm hosting on a ppa via source package releases.  here's the bug: https://github.com/tslocum/aafm/issues/61
<rocketnine> he is using debian, and i am aiming to provide both debian and ubuntu compatible packages from this ppa
<rocketnine> the conflict seems to be that it requires python:any which works on an ubuntu system, but debian gets confused and can't meet it
<rocketnine> i could be wrong, this is just what i have found so far
<wgrant> rocketnine: PPAs build packalges for Ubuntu, not for Debian. However, this sort of package will often work for Debian too if you're careful.
<wgrant> It looks likl thaat user tried to install a package built for Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on a Debian wheezy system. wheezy's more than a year behind 14.04.
<rocketnine> i see
<wgrant> A package built for an older Ubuntu release (12.04 would be your best bet) might work on wheezy.
<rocketnine> i'll give that a shot, thanks
<wgrant> but in general you can't expect binary packages to work cross-distro, and especially not backwards.
<rocketnine> it is a source package though
<rocketnine> or am i mis understanding how it is delivered as a package
<wgrant> you upload a source package to Launchpad, and it builds a binary package for each architcture of the release you uploaded to.
<wgrant> apt-get install downloads binary packages.
<rocketnine> got it
#launchpad 2014-09-07
<teward> precise, trusty, and utopic are the only supported PPA uploads right now, right?
<teward> (all others are rejected for new uploads?)
<valeriobozzolan> I. Can I ask you how to add i18n support (GNU gettext) for a PHP project in Launchpad?
<valeriobozzolan> I noticed that here: http://php.net/manual/en/function.gettext.php
<valeriobozzolan> «// Translation is looking for in ./locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/myPHPApp.mo now»
<valeriobozzolan> When instead, Launchpad says:
<valeriobozzolan> «NOT SUPPORTED: template1/LC_MESSAGES/de/template1.po»
<valeriobozzolan> So PHP gettext and Launchpad gettext are incompatible because they use different templates?
<valeriobozzolan> Thank you very much in advance.
<valeriobozzolan> (The Launchpad "non supported" phrase is here: https://translations.launchpad.net/+help-translations/directory-example.html)
<valeriobozzolan> Guys? :|
<valeriobozzolan> Nobody know how to integrate a PHP project in Launchpad translation?
<valeriobozzolan> And if gettext PHP template is compatible with gettext Launchpad template...
#launchpad 2015-09-01
<rbasak> I can't seem to change the upstream bug task to a Debian nis package bug task in bug 1204530. The distro list doesn't include Debian. Is this a known bug?
<ubot5> bug 1204530 in nis (Ubuntu) "yppasswd results in a segmentation fault when run on clients or server" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204530
<rbasak> It's already tracking the Debian bug, just against an "upstream" instead of a "distro package" (not sure what the right terms are)
<wgrant> rbasak: It's only possible to move a task to a target that tracks bugs in LP. If you want a Debian task, you need to add a new task with the bug watch directly.
<rbasak> wgrant: ah, so add a new task and delete the upstream one? That sort of works in that I can add the Debian task, but I can't delete the upstream task as it's a project I don't have permission on.
<rbasak> (whereas I think I could normally move a task from upstream if it was wrong)
<rbasak> But that's better at least, thanks.
<wgrant> rbasak: I've deleted the upstream task.
<rbasak> Thanks!
<rbasak> Normally I don't care but this is a bug I want to hand to a new starter as an exercise so I'd like the bug status right so as not to confuse things.
<wgrant> Good idea :)
<mbroadst> hi, I'm trying to upload a 'precise' version of a package using gbp. I already have a 'trusty' version on the PPA, and each time I try to dput the 'precise' version it indicates that the orig tarball already exists and the one being uploaded differs
<mbroadst> I went and downloaded the orig tarball associated with the trusty one, imported it into my upstream/<version> branch, and rebuilt the source from there and it still says it differs
<mbroadst> at this point I'm not quite sure what I'm doing wrong, it doesn't seem like they _could_ differ
<dobey> you can't upload the same source twice
<dobey> the same orig.tar.gz that is
<mbroadst> dobey: but both trusty and precise versions are based on the same orig source, is there a way to avoid dput uploading that file?
<dobey> mbroadst: are you building the source with -sa option to debbuild?
<mbroadst> ah hm no
<mbroadst> I was just passing -S into gbp buildpackage
<dobey> ok, then you probably have done something that caused the orig.tar.gz to be different than the previous upload
<dobey> and the error you're actually getting is that it already exists and you're trying to upload different contents
<mbroadst> but how's that possible though? it says its generating the orig.tar.gz from upstream/<version>, I just downloaded the actual orig.tar.gz and import-orig'd that into upstream/<version>
<dobey> i don't know what you're doing exactly, but are you building a package that is format native?
<mbroadst> no its format is quilt
<mbroadst> (I'm sorry this project was sort of dumped on me, I'm trying to catch up)
<dobey> you did apt-get source, imported that to bzr, and then are trying to build a source package from that?
<mbroadst> I've got this repo: https://github.com/mbroadst/debian-qpid-proton
<mbroadst> and the "trusty" branch works, upstream points to version 0.10 of proton that was downloaded, as well as upstream/0.10
<mbroadst> the precise branch had to be imported using 'gbp import-dsc --debian-branch=precise', and then I merged in upstream and updated the patches
<mbroadst> because the previous precise release was for verison 0.9
<mbroadst> the two versions share a common codebase, but the precise version needs a single patch applied to it
<mbroadst> I presume I've done that all wrong :)
<mbroadst> dobey: any thoughts?
<mbroadst> I just went through the process from scratch, this time completely copying the existing trust branch and building from that to no avail
<mbroadst> it just seems impossible that they are actually generating different orig.tar.gz files
<mbroadst> and yet they are
<dobey> i don't know what you're doing exactly, so i'm not sure why it's generating a different orig.tar.gz
<teward> dobey: if he doesn't precreate the orig.tar.gz from source code without the debian/ directory it *might* include that
<teward> no?
<dobey> i'd say compare the orig.tar.gz that is failing for you, to the one already on the server, and see what the difference is
<dobey> teward: or .git/
<teward> dobey: that too, I actually torpedo that folder if it exists
<teward> AND i keep the debian/ folder out of the tarball
<teward> and always generate the orig tarball from just the source
<teward> (debuild -S creates the debian part as its own tarball strangely enough when I run it)
<mbroadst> I just unpacked them both next to each other and they were identical
<mbroadst> so frustrating..
<dobey> yes, it should create debian.tar.gz for format 3.0 packages
<dobey> mbroadst: are the md5sums identical?
<mbroadst> nope
<mbroadst> now to see what else is screwed up here..
<teward> mbroadst: open the orig.tar.gz and extract it.  Do you have a .git or debian/ folder in there?
<dobey> yeah, make sure the hidden files or debian/ dir are not in the new orig.tar.gz
<mbroadst> no, neither
<mbroadst> absolutely bizarre, diff -arq from-build from-apt results in 0 differences
<mbroadst> as in, once they've both been extracted
<mbroadst> perhaps the timestamp in like gzip?
<mbroadst> I guess this would just work if I manually place the orig.tar.gz before the dput
<teward> i'mma try and replicate your steps if you don't mind?
<mbroadst> sure
<mbroadst> (btw the documentation on launchpad itself suggests just downloading the orig.tar.gz and placing it by hand..)
<mbroadst> annd that worked
<mbroadst> *sigh*
<mbroadst> seriously I give it up to you guys maintaining packages in this process, it's been very exhausting :)
<teward> well
<teward> i have an idea how to produce pristine-tarball for you
<teward> but you'll hate it
<teward> and it's the 'manual' way
<teward> dobey: no way to force it to accept the version now that there's a copy already up on the PPA right?
<dobey> teward: delete the orig.tar.gz from the .dsc i guess?
<teward> possibly
<dobey> and/or source.changes
<dobey> i think the problem is that it had to recreate the orig.tar.gz
<teward> mmm
<dobey> so it's including it in the upload
<teward> probably the case
<dobey> *shrug*
<dobey> i can't really help any further though :)
<teward> yep
<mbroadst> yeah I think what happened was that I deleted the orig.tar.gz in the level above the package dir (where it builds all the artifacs) as a sort of OCD measure
<mbroadst> so it rebuilt the orig.tar.gz, and gzip added a timestamp to that
<mbroadst> so the md5s _would_ be different, even though the contents are identical
<mbroadst> and afiact launchpad is checking checksums not contents
<dobey> or more likely, it was compressed at a different level
<dobey> which would result in different contents
<mbroadst> http://serverfault.com/questions/110208/different-md5sums-for-same-tar-contents
<dobey> mbroadst: it compares contents of the resulting .gz, not of the unpacked tarball
<teward> and i went the manual route - grabbed source, built orig tarball, modified debian/ and pushed to a pristine PPA, and I know that method works xD
 * teward is bored :)
<teward> point not withstanding there's still a conflict somewhere along the line, making sure your orig.tar.gz is the pristine source code helps a little, IMO, even if it's an extra manual step
<teward> mbroadst: i think you'll have bigger concerns than a failed orig tarball
<teward> FTBFS on precise
<teward> both amd64 and i386
<teward> mbroadst: https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/qpid-proton/+packages if you're curious where I get that info from
<teward> but meh
<teward> mbroadst: the second tricky part was the versioning, PPAs can't have two versionstrings for the same package for different releases iirc
<teward> dobey: i.e. 1.1.0-1 can't be uploaded twice (once for Precise, once for Trusty, if they both have to build separately?)
<teward> mbroadst: granted i pulled master for those tests, but i don't see a precise branch anywhere either.
<dobey> teward: correct
<teward> dobey: that's what i thought, just wanted to confirm :)
<teward> oop low power in my laptop lol
<dobey> appending ~12.04.1 and ~14.04.1 to the version would help there
<teward> mhm
<teward> i use +trusty0 or +precise0 because nginx packaging is weirdly done but meh
<teward> but that's just for nginx
<teward> there's multiple ways to do the version string though
<teward> :)
<mbroadst> teward: man the main page said it passed
<teward> mbroadst: what main page where
<mbroadst> back to the drawing board :)
<teward> you should answer questions
<teward> IMO
<teward> mbroadst: i have build failure logs if you want
<mbroadst> yeah I can fix that, it looks like the wrong patch was applied
<teward> mbroadst: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/216090493/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.qpid-proton_0.10-1~precise~ppa0_BUILDING.txt.gz and https://launchpadlibrarian.net/216090570/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.qpid-proton_0.10-1~precise~ppa0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mbroadst> if you look here: https://launchpad.net/~qpid/+archive/ubuntu/testing
<teward> mbroadst: any patches applied now have to be applied through quilt
<teward> or a version bump :P
<mbroadst> "latest updates" proton built fine for precise
<teward> :P
<mbroadst> oh maybe you grabbed the source before my update
<teward> mbroadst: well there you go
<teward> mbroadst: probably did, but meh
<teward> in any case
 * teward yawns
<mbroadst> sorry I'm a little scatterbrained :)
<teward> i'mma go do something else now
<mbroadst> thanks for the help
<teward> mbroadst: you're welcome.  my advice for making a pristine tarball:
<teward> git clone; mv debian-qpid-proton qpid-proton-VERSIONNUMBER; cd qpid-proton-VERSIONNUMBER; mv ./debian ..; cd ..; tar czvf qpid-proton_VERSIONNUMBER.orig.tar.gz qpid-proton-VERSIONUMBER; mv ./debian qpid-proton-VERSIONNUMBER;
<teward> debuild
<teward> done
<teward> eww splits
<mbroadst> yeah seems like a saner alternative
<cjwatson> mbroadst: using pristine-tar would have made your life much easier
<cjwatson> (tool that efficiently automates the process of representing how to get from a branch with orig contents to a byte-for-byte identical orig.tar.gz)
<cjwatson> gbp probably integrates with it too
<cjwatson> I know git-dpm does
<aquarius> I have a folder of code, which I currently have in bzr in a junk branch on launchpad. I have created a proper Launchpad project for it, and now I want the code in there. What's the best way to do this? I could, in the project on LP, import the branch from my junk branch, but that won't change the branch on my computer; I could (perhaps? don't know?) just bzr push lp:projectname from the folder on the computer and th
<aquarius> en it all works? Not sure what to do here.
<dobey> aquarius: bzr push --remember yes
<dobey> aquarius: doing anything on the launchpad UI itself will not modify your local copy at all
<aquarius> that's all? Does creating the project on LP create the right receiving environment that I can just push to it?
<aquarius> I am not sure of my vocab here :)
<beuno> aquarius, it does
<aquarius> nice.
<beuno> --remember is so bzr pushes there from then on
<dobey> you'll have to push to lp:~aquarius/project/name first
<aquarius> ah, will I?
<dobey> you can't push to lp:foo without first creating the branch and linking it to the trunk series as the development focus
<dobey> but you can just create an empty branch on lp to do that if you want, and then push --overwrite --use-existing --remember
<aquarius> dobey, so, I should do "bzr push --remember lp:~sil/wifitransfer/trunk"? and then set that pushed branch as the development focus?
<dobey> aquarius: yes
<beuno> aquarius, and from then on, lp:wifitransfer will be a thing
 * aquarius does so
<cjwatson> dobey: not in fact true
<dobey> cjwatson: what's not?
<cjwatson> if you push to lp:foo, it doesn't already exist, and you have necessary privileges, then it'll autocreate a branch name with some unused name based on "trunk" and link it to lp:foo for you
<dobey> cjwatson: oh, i wasn't aware of that. how long has that been the case?
<beuno> *magic*
<cjwatson> dobey: since about August 2010, I believe
<dobey> oh, wow
<cjwatson> a similar thing works with git
<dobey> good to know :)
<cjwatson> (which is why I know about this; I spent some time understanding that code in order to implement the same kind of thing for git)
<cjwatson> it's all buried in lib/lp/code/xmlrpc/ because reasons
<dobey> tmi ;)
<cjwatson> aquarius: fwiw it would also have been possible to move it around from "Change details" in the LP web UI, and then "bzr push --remember" wouldn't need to re-push it
<cjwatson> aquarius: presumably now you'll want to delete the junk branch
<aquarius> ah. I did wonder whether that was doable. Well, I have pushed it now, anyway; now to set it as development focus
<aquarius> yay, that seems to have worked
<aquarius> goldarnit. I made the app name a translatable string
<aquarius> now to work out how to fix that
<dobey> make it not be
<aquarius> yup. Fixed.
#launchpad 2015-09-02
<aquarius> So. Translations. Having now put a thing up for translation in Launchpad for the first time (watch as I embrace the idea that some people don't speak English! this is a big step!), I have a couple of questions.
<aquarius> First: someone's very helpfully proposed some German translations. But they all need review, it seems.
<aquarius> How's this meant to work? I mean... I have no idea whether they're correct or not; I don't speak good enough German to know. Is the "review" stage so that I can confirm that someone hasn't proposed a "translation" with all the words set to "Viagra"?
<wgrant> aquarius: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/PermissionPolicies
<aquarius> wgrant, yup; I read that and set the policy to "open"
<wgrant> aquarius: Hm, a new translation shouldn't have required review then, unless the translator specifically said it did.
<aquarius> ah, the translator may have explicitly ticked the "this translation requires review" box for each of them?
<wgrant> That seems mostly likely.
<aquarius> OK; I thought it was something I'd done wrong. Cheers; I'll go through and accept them, then.
<wgrant> It's possible something is misconfigured, but I can't think what would cause that.
<aquarius> OK. I can also have LP export my translations to a branch. Can I have that "destination" branch be trunk? So the translated .po files are automatically put in the trunk?
<aquarius> or does it need to be a different branch and then I have to regularly merge from that different branch into trunk to get updated translations?
<wgrant> Exporting directly to trunk shouldn't be a problem nowadays.
<aquarius> OK, set to export translations back to the trunk. Thank you, wgrant
<cjwatson> aquarius: review is *normally* the job of translation groups, I believe, since a maintainer can't be expected to know more than a few languages
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ChoosingAGroup "Translation groups are a convenient way to delegate responsibility for reviewing translations"
<wgrant> Right, but normally translations won't be held for review unless a corresponding translation group exists and the policy isn't Open.
<cjwatson> Indeed, but it's still surely better for a translation group to review translations than for aquarius to do it, even with an Open policy.
<cjwatson> wifitransfer has a translation group set.
<cjwatson> aquarius can't likely provide meaningful review in most cases (nobody can do so for more than a few languages).
<wgrant> Ah, if there are indeed translation groups set up, indeed.
<aquarius> I made wifitransfer part of the Launchpad Translations group, as LP suggested. And a second translation has come in and that one doesn't seem to need review, so I suspect that wgrant was right and the German translator explicitly ticked the "this needs review" box
<aquarius> so I did a review, which consisted of me basically agreeing to all of it and remembering that "Datei" is the German word for "files" :)
<svij> aquarius: wrong, "Datei" is singular, "files" is plural. ;)
<svij> scnr
 * aquarius waves hands
<svij> :)
<cjwatson> aquarius: Right, what I'm saying is that normally the review would (at some point) be performed by https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-de
<aquarius> oh! really?
<aquarius> I should have waited, then. Gotcha
<cjwatson> https://translations.launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-de/+translations-to-review
<aquarius> oops :)
<cjwatson> (I think)
<cjwatson> Because they can actually do a language-specific review
<aquarius> Right. From now on I shall wait, then! That's what I get for being impatient, I suppose
<cjwatson> I may have the URL wrong, but that's how I understand the process
<rockhazard> Hey, folks!  I'm trying to use Python3 w/ Pillow to filter out images in a list with aspect ratio of 1.6.  This code seems to give me arbitrary results.  I want the final list to include only images that have 1.6 aspect ratio.  Please help! https://bpaste.net/show/e501a0941b9d
<cjwatson> rockhazard: We're probably not experts in image processing here.  Any particular reason you picked #launchpad?
<rockhazard> OOOPS!  Sorry.  I have multiple channels open.  /slinks away
<cjwatson> Fair enough :)
<CarlFK> dput ppa:carlfk/ppa dvsource-v4l2-other_0.1-1_amd64.changes
<CarlFK> Unknown release unstable
<CarlFK> where do I specify release?  (and it is a simple python script, so all/any would be great)
<teward> CarlFK: changelog
<teward> edit 'unstable' to be the target Ubuntu release for the PPA, and modify the changelog version string if you want to put the same version for different releases
<teward> (i.e. VERSION-1~14.04.0 for trusty, VERSION-1~15.04.0 for vivid, etc.)
<teward> and you only need to revise the latest changelog entry
<CarlFK> teward: thanks
<CarlFK> dpkg-buildpackage ... gpg: skipped "Carl F Karsten <carl@nextdayvideo.com>": secret key not available
<CarlFK> I have done this before, I just forget where to to put them. I have keys... https://launchpad.net/~carlfk
<xnox> can recipes use git repositories for package building?
<xnox> i guess that all of that stuff depends on bzr-bd and well bzr...
<xnox> what should I do instead?
<dobey> xnox: i think there are plans to make it possible, but it doesn't work yet
<CarlFK> Can't exec "pyversions": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Buildsystem/python_distutils.pm line 120.
<CarlFK> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/216194574/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.dvsource-v4l2-other_0.1-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<CarlFK> dpkg-buildpackage ran ok locally. guessing I need something in Build-Depends ?
<dobey> CarlFK: yes. try using pbuilder or sbuild locally to debug
<CarlFK> dobey: um... pbuilder --what?
<dobey> CarlFK: i use pbuilder-dist; but ln -s /usr/bin/pbuilder-dist pbuilder-trusty && ./pbuilder-trusty create && ./pbuilder-trusty foo.dsc
<dobey> CarlFK: launchpad uses sbuild though, and it will give you closer results to what launchpad gives you
<dobey> CarlFK: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<smoser> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-75907728:///%2Bbranch/ubuntu/wily/cloud-init/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<smoser> that expected ?
<smoser> i'm logged in for sure (pushing elsehwere)
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12257005/
<cjwatson> xnox: I've got about half of an implementation, and hopefully soon will have time for the other half
<cjwatson> (It looks more like 80% to me, but you know, estimates)
<wgrant> smoser: The user you're logged in as mustn't have write access to that branch.
#launchpad 2015-09-03
<CarlFK> "File dvsource-v4l2-other_0.1-1.debian.tar.xz already exists in PPA ..."   Is there a way to replace it?  all I am doing is trying to satisfy the build deps
<CarlFK> and where did .debian come from?
<wgrant> CarlFK: The debian.tar.* file contains the debian/ directory of the package.
<wgrant> CarlFK: If you want to change a package, you must also change the version number in the changelog.
<wgrant> You can't upload 0.1-1, and then later upload a 0.1-1 that is different.
<CarlFK> wgrant: ok.  I'll keep bumping the -version
<CarlFK> my package contains ./usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/dvsource-v4l2-other.py  but not the symlink .. which I expected to show up in my $path
<CarlFK> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/216216218/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.dvsource-v4l2-other_0.2-ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wgrant> CarlFK: Which symlink do you expect and why?
<wgrant> What happens when you build the package locally?
<CarlFK> wgrant: lrwxrwxrwx 1 carl carl    22 Aug 30 03:03 dvsource-v4l2-other -> dvsource-v4l2-other.py
<CarlFK> someone helped me package it and lead me to believe it would see the x bit and know to put it somewhere it could be x-ed ;)
<CarlFK> when I build locally, I get a .deb but I didn't test to see what was in it
<wgrant> You should test this locally until you get what you need.
<CarlFK> there may have been a misunderstanding about what the dh-python? helper was doing
<CarlFK> how do I test it?
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<wgrant> You were able to detect that the package built on Launchpad was wrong.
<wgrant> Build it locally and perform the same detection.
<wgrant> The same issue will appear locally, which makes debugging a lot easier.
<CarlFK> I have  2nd box I was testing on using apt-get
<CarlFK> guessing you mean dpkg -i on my dev box?
<wgrant> Right, or the second box.
<CarlFK> k - so how do I get that symlink put in /usr/bin (I guess that is where it should go?)  and maybe the .py also?  (I was surprised to hear it should go in site packages.)
<wgrant> I am surprised to hear that also.
<CarlFK> I think my helper thought this was a python module I would be importing.
<wgrant> #ubuntu-packaging may be helpful.
<xnox> cjwatson: cool.
<tgm4883> Is there a built in way in launchpad to get an email when a source package is uploaded to a PPA when you aren't a member of the managing team?
<cjwatson> tgm4883: Not currently.
<cjwatson> It wouldn't be totally implausible to have archive subscriptions or some such, but they don't exist today.
<cjwatson> tgm4883: (https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/200643)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 200643 in Launchpad itself "PPA subscription/feed" [Low,Triaged]
#launchpad 2015-09-06
<hjd> cjwatson: You around? :)
<hjd> Alternatively, if someone else are familiar with webhooks on Launchpad. I saw in the post on latest Launchpad news post (http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-news-august-2015) that git repositories have now gained support for webhooks.
<hjd> (That bullet point in the blog post points to a bug report regarding gmail filtering, but I suppose it means bug 342729 or something similar)
<ubot5> bug 342729 in Launchpad itself "Should support post-commit webhooks" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342729
<hjd> Anyways, webhooks have previously been mentioned as one of the prerequisites for continous integration/automated testing of branches. Any thoughts on how close this is now with the added webhooks?
<hjd> While I of course realize this isn't entirely up to Launchpad, has there been some talks with for instance Travis now that webhook support has/is being added? (ref some earlier comments https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/34k8oi/git_code_hosting_beta_in_launchpad/cqvvww7)
<cjwatson> hjd: We haven't talked to Travis yet, not least because they've been apparently unwilling (or unable?  hard to tell from the outside) to add support for other non-GitHub systems in the past
<cjwatson> despite being asked
<hjd> cjwatson: Ok, I wasn't aware of that.
<hjd> cjwatson: Somewhat related, do you know whether there are plans to allow build recipes to trigger on-commit?
#launchpad 2016-09-05
<mop> hi all, is it possible to have a git repository on LP without an associated project ?
<mop> if yes: what is the procedure ?
<cjwatson> mop: yes; push to a "personal" repository URL (https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Repository_URLs)
<mop> cjwatson, implicit creation WOW ! thnx
<wgrant> We carried over implicit creation from bzr (since it's essential there -- you don't want to have to register each branch through the web UI manually!)
<wgrant> Nobody's complained yet about typos, which was my main fear.
<mop> wgrant, ok, and in the same way is possible to associate more than one git repo to a project ?
<cjwatson> mop: Yes, although the situations where you need that are much more limited than they are with bzr.  See the URL above for details.
<mop> many tnx
<renatosilva> can anyone please remove a stacked branch for me? it's useless but can't delete
<renatosilva> (and the locking person never answered me, and his branch is useless as well)
#launchpad 2016-09-06
<mop> hi all, there is a way to trigger a build on launchpad when one of its dependencies is updated ?
<mop> s/a build/a build of a project/
<cjwatson> that depends on what kind of build.  you might be looking for recipes: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds
<mop> cjwatson, I'm managing build of 2 packages and 1 depends on the other
<mop> there is a way to rebuild the second if the first is changed ?
<cjwatson> oh.  no, not out of the box, although you can often arrange such things with some webservice API scripting.
<mop> (I agree with you that if some important change happens A version change and B deps must be updated ...)
<cjwatson> why do you need to, though?  usually in such cases dependent packages only need to be rebuilt in quite limited circumstances (a compatibility break).
<mop> ;) predictive answer
<cjwatson> as such this sort of logic would be very specific to the situation at hand.
<mop> My point was: I'm working on the HEAD of both masters ... A change something that breaks B
<cjwatson> I know there are some situations where you do need it, e.g. languages with very unstable ABIs.  They should normally be accompanied with very specific dependencies.
<mop> currently I must wait the daily build to know it
<cjwatson> Anyway, my answer stands: this is something you'd need to arrange externally, although you may well be able to make use of the Launchpad webservice API to do it.
<mop> cjwatson, ok tnx
<mop> it was a plus, nothing blocking
<mop> thank you , always helpful
<mop> oh, a question if you know :
<mop> I had the feel that the daily recipe run also when no changes happens to a code hosted on your git
<cjwatson> Shouldn't in general be true, though there may be the occasional bug that leads to something like that.
<mop> is it true or just a wrong impression ?
<mop> ok, now I restarted my test so I will monitoring it, tnx again
<cjwatson> It only runs when the recipe is internally considered "stale", and the only thing that marks a recipe stale is a push to one of its branches.
<cjwatson> It's possible there's a race if you're also triggering builds manually: maybe the stale marker isn't cleared at quite the right point or something.
<mop> yes, it was what I supposed, probably I interleaved manual and daily
<benjaoming> Is there a work-around for the dput vs gpg2 signing issue? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dput/+bug/1450287
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450287 in dput (Ubuntu) "dput hard-codes path to gpg binary" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<benjaoming> I would guess the work-around is to export one's pubring.kbx to a pubring.gpg as this poster suggests... http://stackoverflow.com/a/34221494/405682 -- also, it seems to work...
#launchpad 2016-09-07
<x58> Hey, just wanted to let you know that if an SSH client offers ed25519 keys for authentication then git.launchpad.net just hangs, forever.
<mop> hi all, there is a place when you configure a daily build where is showed the next build time ?
<dobey> mop: no, it's a cron job. the daily builds happen if it's been 24 hrs since last build ran and if there are changes to the branch.
<mop> dobey, and the check is done every hour ?
<mop> ok, my daily build runned 45 minutes ago, now I must wait until tomorrow to check that no new build will be runned, thank you
<cjwatson> the check is every 15 minutes
<x58> smoser: I don't have GPG or anything like that. Signing the CLA with a throw-away GPG key doesn't really prove anything...
<x58> (I'm Bert JW Regeer BTW)
<smoser> :)
<smoser> it doesn't prove that you are any specific individual, no.
<smoser> but you sign in launchpad with just your launchpad login information.
<smoser> that shows that the person who contributed this said they had the rights to do so, and also that they give rights that are listed there.
<smoser> make sense ?
<smoser> (also there is #cloud-init)
<x58> I forget that I joined multiple channels... because I was having issues with Launchpad and pushing code up (it doesn't like a ssh client offering ed25519 keys to git.launchpad.net)
<smoser> hm.. i'm surprised it wont take that.
<cjwatson> x58: please file a bug about the ed25519 thing on https://bugs.launchpad.net/turnip (the project that handles our git hosting); we know that ed25519 doesn't actually *work* yet, which is a problem with Twisted (tracked in https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/907675), but it still shouldn't hang
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 907675 in Launchpad itself "Add support for ECDSA and Ed25519 SSH keys" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> x58: for clarity, I mean specifically a bug about it hanging
<x58> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/turnip/+bug/1621238
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1621238 in turnip "git.launchpad.net hangs forever when presented with an ed25519 key" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> thanks
<x58> I thought that git.launchpad.net was down for two days :-(
<x58> Because git would just say "connection timed out" and "couldn't read from remote"
#launchpad 2016-09-08
<mvo> hi, can someone help me with the snap building in LP? I get an error in https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/+snap/ubuntu-image - "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net/snappy-dev/tools/ubuntu yakkety InRelease
<mvo>   The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1831DDAFC42E99D" is the error which looks like something in LP is wrong for yakkety snap building?
<mvo> cjwatson: maybe an idea about my above question?
<wgrant> mvo: Weird, our chroots all have APT::Get::AllowUnauthenticated=1
<wgrant> So that error shouldn't be possible.
<wgrant> And that should be breaking all PPA builds as well.
<mvo> wgrant: hm,hm
<wgrant> That basically matches my thoughts.
<wgrant> And no new apt for a few days.
<wgrant> How odd.
<mvo> wgrant: yes, exactly
<wgrant> Plus the chroot would start with a very old apt anyway.
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> mvo: That's not fatal.
<wgrant> Oh the real error is the same thig just lower down.
<wgrant> mvo: Is that final apt call, after "Preparing to pull ubuntu-image", running with the normal apt config?
<wgrant> Or is snapcraft or similar constructing its own, I wonder.
<mvo> wgrant: oh, that might be it, and its copying the sources from the host maybe, let me look at the snapcraft source
<wgrant> mvo: At one point it wasn't copying in sources.list, so it wouldn't have run into this.
<wgrant> mvo: But I don't know when that changed.
<mvo> wgrant: just a theory right now, I look at the source now
<mvo> wgrant: definitely a snapcraft bug, thanks for your help and sorry for the noise (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1621382)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1621382 in snapcraft (Ubuntu) "launchpad building with stage packages broken" [Undecided,New]
<renatosilva> how do I unsubscribe from all/most mail from launchpad? do I need to go EVERY bug report for muting email?
#launchpad 2016-09-09
<wgrant> renatosilva: You need to separately unsubscribe (or mute) each subscription, yes.
<renatosilva> omg! how about the disable account button, can I enable again later? (it says "if you plan to never user LP again")
<wgrant> To some extent, but it's not seamless.
<renatosilva> how so? you mean the disable should be taken as permanent?
<wgrant> renatosilva: You can reactivate it later, but some subscriptions or other settings might be lost.
<wgrant> Well, you can *usually* reactivate it later.
<renatosilva> so there is a chance that reactivation is not effective and I may, for example, lose push access to my repos?
<renatosilva> all I want is to unsubscribe like I can on github (uncheck email and keep web), but not delete/disable the account (not at the moment for now)
<renatosilva> I unsubscribed from 30 useless bugs already but there is ~140 more
<wgrant> renatosilva: There is no equivalent of the GitHub feature that allows you to ignore all of your subscriptions for a given project.
<wgrant> Are the bugs really that noisy?
<renatosilva> not given project, all
<renatosilva> you may choose to only see the blue ball on web interface, and not receive the corresponding email, for ALL projects
<renatosilva> the bugs aren't noisy but I'm not interested anymore in them, and they are hundreds
<renatosilva> is it possible to run an SQL or whatever to bunch-unsubscribe me from all bugs?
<wgrant> renatosilva: You could use launchpadlib to do it easily.
<renatosilva> more inclined to completely leave launchpad
<renatosilva> but thanks anyway wgrant, good night
<powersj> Using launchpadlib, I am trying to find all bugs last modified on a specific date.
<powersj> the only modifier I've found is modified_since, is there a better choice?
<powersj> this is what I have so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23156213/
<nacc> powersj: maybe bug's date_last_updated ?
#launchpad 2016-09-10
<acheronuk> On uploading packages, the kubuntu CI is getting html timeout pages and errors such as "Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation" this morning
<jonathon> is there maintenance going on at the mo? i'm getting 503 errors and (almost immediate) build failures with no logs...
<acheronuk> [11:28] <acheronuk> On uploading packages, the kubuntu CI is getting html timeout pages and errors such as "Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation" this morning
<acheronuk> jonathon: ^^ so I think you are not alone
<jonathon> acheronuk: right, thank you
<jonathon> just as extra info (and to say I checked it) there's nothing on the twitter feed since 27th August (https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus)
<acheronuk> +1 other unable to upload. something is not well @ LP end
<maxyz> Just to add some info: ssh bazaar.launchpad.net gives ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<jonathon> i think it's back
<maxyz> Yeap
<acheronuk> see a few builds managed to get going, but still getting...
<acheronuk> 11:17:04 Host key verification failed.
<acheronuk> 11:17:04
<acheronuk> 11:17:04 Unable to connect to SSH host ppa.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<acheronuk> 11:17:04 E: Error uploading file.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, maxyz, jonathon: did anybody file something here? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<jonathon> i didn;t... :(
<maxyz> Not from my side.
<wgrant> jonathon, acheronuk, maxyz, tsimonq2: One of our datacentres lost power for a few minutes, but all should be OK now.
<acheronuk> wgrant: thanks :)
<wgrant> I'm just checking that everything's come back okay.
<jonathon> Thanks William Grant, that solved my question.
<wgrant> Heh
<jonathon> :)
<tsimonq2> wgrant: thanks :)
<bulldog> hi everyone, i have lp branch with sourcecode of my app inside a dir called "snapcraft-qt" how can i point builder to look into the dir to compile the code , it basically look to the root of branch by default
<tsimonq2> (using a recipe)
<bulldog> using a recipe , how :P
<bulldog> hi everyone, i have lp branch with sourcecode of my app inside a dir called "snapcraft-qt" how can i point builder to look into the dir to compile the code , it basically look to the root of branch by default
<jonathon> does your application compile with a ./configure; make ?
<jonathon> or via a debuild?
<jonathon> basically, as far as i can tell, if you want to use recipes what you put into a LP project should be able to be packaged in the normal way. if not, it won't package.
<bulldog> jonathon,  make , qmake
<jonathon> right, and does it package if you run a `debuild` in the top-level directory?
<bulldog> jonathon, i have separate branch to build packages but , am looking for a way to build from src inside a directory in branch
<jonathon> oh
<jonathon> then no
<jonathon> convention is you run the make in the top-level dir
<bulldog> yeah in my other branch code i do that
<bulldog> it build packages there
<bulldog> problem  is , i want build code from my github branch on lp , my branch consists a directory where the code exists so ,i thought there should probably  a way to do that
<bulldog> my branch at github look like https://github.com/keshavbhatt/snapcraft-gui , and code i wana compile is inside snapcraft-qt dir
<caraka> Is there a blog post somewhere that explains (for idiots) how to use git and git recipes on lp? I have made such a dogs breakfast of my repos trying to switch from bzr recipes. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
<caraka> any advice would be gratefully accepted
#launchpad 2016-09-11
<tsimonq2> I'm struggling a bit with this
<tsimonq2> how would I trigger a code import using the Launchpad API and cURL?
<pbek> Hi folks, is this error message I get via email anything to be concerned of? `Launchpad uploaded this snap package to the store, but the store failed to scan it: 404 Client Error: Not Found`
<mop> hi all, please: what is the command that LP uses to convert git commit date to revtime entry in recipes ?
#launchpad 2017-09-04
<acheronuk>  lgw01 builders borked again it seems
<wgrant> stabbing
<acheronuk> TY :)
<frickler> is there some maintainance going on? getting oops when trying to create a bug report for half an hour now
<cjwatson> half an hour is atypical, but that's usually some kind of internal postgresql thing that goes away in ten minutes
<cjwatson> you must always report the oops id when saying that you're getting an oops, though - we tell you the id for a reason :)
<frickler> cjwatson: OOPS-cd2bad63a9a1caeefc36cf25d1f652ac is the most recent one
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-cd2bad63a9a1caeefc36cf25d1f652ac
<cjwatson> ah, it must be Monday morning, firefox is grindingly slow
<cjwatson> frickler: oh, so this is on the search form rather than when actually submitting the new bug?
<frickler> cjwatson: the first error I got was when I actually tried to submit. I then waited 5 minutes and retried, now I'm getting the error one step earlier every time
<cjwatson> this one looks like a terrible query in a search form
<cjwatson> AND (BugTaskFlat.fti @@ E'(100&dsvm&fail&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&list&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&trunk&ubuntu&xenial)|(dsvm&fail&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&list&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&trunk&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&fail&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&list&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&t ...
<cjwatson> ... runk&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&dsvm&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&list&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&trunk&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&dsvm&fail&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&list&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&trunk&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&dsvm&fail&gate&list&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&trunk&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&dsvm&fail&gate&gate-ra ...
<cjwatson> ... lly-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&trunk&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&dsvm&fail&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&list&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&trunk&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&dsvm&fail&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&list&neutron&ralli&subport&trunk&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&dsvm&fail&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ub ...
<cjwatson> ... untu-xeni&list&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&subport&trunk&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&dsvm&fail&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&list&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&trunk&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&dsvm&fail&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&list&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&ubuntu&xenial)|(100&dsvm&fail&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&lis ...
<cjwatson> ... t&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&trunk&xenial)|(100&dsvm&fail&gate&gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xeni&list&neutron&neutrontrunks.create&ralli&subport&trunk&ubuntu)'::tsquery)
<cjwatson> I mean
<frickler> cjwatson: actually is isn't the search form, it is "report a bug" and that is my summary: "gate-rally-dsvm-neutron-neutron-ubuntu-xenial failing 100% in NeutronTrunks.create_and_list_trunk_subports"
<cjwatson> yeah but it does a duplicate search at that stage
<frickler> cjwatson: actually, if I remove the "100%" I can continue
<cjwatson> this is annoying, but you can probably get past it by entering a simpler summary at the first stage of the form and then edit later
<cjwatson> something unfortunately quadratic in there
<frickler> cjwatson: o.k., submitted the bug successfully now, thx for your help
<cjwatson> frickler: please can you file a bug against Launchpad itself as well, quoting the OOPS ID you gave me above?  looks like we need to tune nl_phrase_search
<frickler> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1714902
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714902 in Launchpad itself "Bug creation failing with timeout" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> thanks
<andyrock> hey is this mp https://code.launchpad.net/~azzar1/update-notifier/ngettext-livepatch/+merge/329982 going to create issue with translations?
<andyrock> as we had a similar issue before https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1714489
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1714489 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Can't translate singular" [High,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> andyrock: Not sure I can predict that in advance.  Try it.  The patch looks correct, so if it goes wrong you can make it our problem.
<andyrock> cjwatson: thanks
#launchpad 2017-09-05
<nacc> so I'm reading git_repository.landing_candidates_collection_link and my impression was that it would return a collection of objects but it actually returns a collection of strings? So I need to go look those up ?
<nacc> (reading at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#git_repository)
<cjwatson> nacc: If you're using launchpadlib, just use git_repository.landing_candidates and it will deal with all the resolution for you.
<nacc> cjwatson: ah! thanks
<cjwatson> nacc: The actual REST API is in terms of links, but with launchpadlib you generally want to drop any _link or _collection_link suffixes.
<nacc> cjwatson: got it
<cjwatson> nacc: Unless you're trying to optimise away the bit where it goes back to the webservice to resolve whatever the link is.
<cjwatson> (which is sometimes a good idea, depending)
<cjwatson> For collections you almost always want to let launchpadlib do it, though, since you probably don't want to have to mess about with batching for yourself ...
<nacc> yep
<nacc> so another nuance i noticed yesterday -- regardless of git_repo.canBeDeleted()'s response, I can delete() the repo. That's fine, but the MPs tied to the repo just go away. I'm putting comments in that case (this is to handle having to reimport something with pending MPs), and I don't see an API to explicitly delete a MP. Should I just rely on git_repo deletion deleting the MPs?
<cjwatson> nacc: MP deletion isn't exposed on the API, but you can safely rely on deleting a repository also deleting any MPs that have that repository as their source or target.
<cjwatson> nacc: .lp_delete() will raise an exception and thus return non-200 if .canBeDeleted() returns False.
<cjwatson> I believe .lp_delete() will turn the 400 response into a BadRequest exception.
<nacc> cjwatson: hrm, it didn't for me last week
<nacc> cjwatson: it just went ahead and delete the repo & MPs :)
<nacc> *deleted
<nacc> cjwatson: i'll see if i can reproduce it?
<cjwatson> nacc: Not really interesting.  Was probably just a TOCTOU type thing.
<nacc> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> The code is really too straightforward to be wrong:
<cjwatson>         if not self.canBeDeleted():
<cjwatson>             raise CannotDeleteGitRepository(
<cjwatson>                 "Cannot delete Git repository: %s" % self.unique_name)
<nacc> heh
<nacc> yep, that seems fine. I'll leave it as-is for now, and see what happens in the future.
<acheronuk> is there an issue with lgw01 builders again? seems apart from just a few, they are forever 'cleaning' again, while the build queue is far from empty
<rkota> Hi, is it possible to mark a  proprietary bug as affecting 2 "Proprietary" projects, if both projects are owned/controlled by same "private team" ? Thx
<cjwatson> acheronuk: There's always an issue with lgw01 at the moment.  I've stabbed it again; it's due for redeployment soonish, hopefully.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: really really glad to hear :)
<acheronuk> cjwatson: thanks for that info
<cjwatson> rkota: No, sorry.  (I doubt that exception would fly, because it's very unclear what would happen if one of the projects' ownerships changed in the future.)
#launchpad 2017-09-06
<rkota> cjwatson, thanks. Do you know of a way to "move" a bug  from one proprietary project to the other ?
<wgrant> rkota: You should just be able to expand the row on the bug page and change the project name.
<wgrant> Same as any other bug.
<wgrant> Or indeed click the edit icon next to the project name.
<rkota> wgrant, ah, leme try
<rkota> wgrant, nice! Thanks Much!
<Enrico_Menotti> Hello. I'm new to Ubuntu and Launchpad, but I have some experience with Debian. I'm trying to find info about ppa's. From add-apt-repository manual, when the <repository> is specified as ppa:<user>/<ppa-name> it is expanded to its full deb line. What is the rule for the expansion? I mean, how may I get the deb line by just knowing <user> and <ppa-name>? I'm googling for this, but so far didn't find a clear
<Enrico_Menotti>  explanation.
<wgrant> Enrico_Menotti: You can see the PPA's repository URL by expanding the "Technical details about this PPA" section on its launchpad.net page, but the pattern is http://ppa.launchpad.net/USER/PPA/ubuntu
<Enrico_Menotti> wgrant Thanks!
#launchpad 2017-09-07
<cpaelzer> hi, since the 5th these tests are failing http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/vagrant-mutate/artful/ppc64el
<cpaelzer> seems reproducible and the error always is "Error: Failed to connect to atlas.hashicorp.com port 443: Connection timed out"
<wgrant> cpaelzer: autopkgtest isn't a Launchpad service. Laney in #ubuntu-devel is probably your best point of contact.
<wgrant> But it sounds like the proxy settings aren't applying properly.
<cpaelzer> yeah something like proxy/FW
<cpaelzer> sorry to consider this LP service, you do so much so I assume all is yours
<cpaelzer> asking Laney - thanks for the hint
<kwmonroe> i'm using the lp builders to build a snap that requires gradle, which is awful at honoring system proxies.  this almost works:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bigdata-dev/bigdata-data/snap-hadoop/view/head:/snap/snapcraft.yaml#L51
<kwmonroe> but i get hit with:  22:07:41.962 [DEBUG] [org.apache.http.impl.execchain.MainClientExec] CONNECT refused by proxy: HTTP/1.1 407 Proxy Authentication Required
<kwmonroe> are there proxy settings (user/pass) that i can use or discover during a snap build?
<cjwatson> kwmonroe: they're configured by default
<cjwatson> kwmonroe: it's probably best to look at lp:launchpad-buildd for how they're set up
<cjwatson> kwmonroe: oh grief, you're doing that.  um.  firstly, you'll need to parse out the username and password from the environment; secondly, you may need to abuse gradle to get it to honour that at all as the default Java HTTP stack doesn't handle authed proxies by default; thirdly, doesn't the snapcraft gradle part already deal with this?
<cjwatson> s/part/plugin/
<cjwatson> kwmonroe: I think you'd probably find your life better if you refactored this to use the gradle plugin
<cjwatson> kwmonroe: but if you can't, at least look at what it does
<kwmonroe> whoa - a gradle plugin!  dammit cjwatson, why didn't i look for that first :/
<cjwatson> I can't swear to it working necessarily; https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad-buildd/local-snap-proxy/+merge/322545 will make a lot of this stuff easier once we get it reviewed and landed
<kwmonroe> roger that cjwatson - thanks for the pointers!
<cjwatson> np
#launchpad 2017-09-09
<alterjsive> Hi I'm new to open source development. I want to use the Agile Scrum methodology. I'm used to jira/confluence. Now I'm concidering launchpad too. Is it allot of work to set-up?
<alterjsive> how does it fit into the Agile Scrum picture?
<alterjsive> it's a java/git project
<karmadura> Hi all, is it possible my IP is black listed on ppa.launchpad.net?
<karmadura>  curl -vvv http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<karmadura> *   Trying 91.189.95.83...
<karmadura> * connect to 91.189.95.83 port 80 failed: Connection timed out
<karmadura> * Failed to connect to ppa.launchpad.net port 80: Connection timed out
<karmadura> * Closing connection 0
<karmadura> curl: (7) Failed to connect to ppa.launchpad.net port 80: Connection timed out
<karmadura> Seems Packets to ppa.launchpad.net  on port 80 and 443 are dropped.
<karmadura> I can ping just fine
<karmadura> # ping -c 3 ppa.launchpad.net
<karmadura> PING ppa.launchpad.net (91.189.95.83) 56(84) bytes of data.
<karmadura> 64 bytes from haetae.canonical.com (91.189.95.83): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=9.79 ms
<karmadura> 64 bytes from haetae.canonical.com (91.189.95.83): icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=9.75 ms
<karmadura> 64 bytes from haetae.canonical.com (91.189.95.83): icmp_seq=3 ttl=54 time=10.3 ms
<karmadura> --- ppa.launchpad.net ping statistics ---
<karmadura> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2002ms
<karmadura> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 9.759/9.959/10.329/0.274 ms
<karmadura> # tracepath  ppa.launchpad.net
<karmadura>  1?: [LOCALHOST]                                         pmtu 1500
<karmadura>  1:  no reply
<karmadura>  2:  10.1.140.65                                           1.849ms asymm  3
<karmadura>  3:  10.1.94.98                                            1.911ms
<karmadura>  4:  no reply
<karmadura>  5:  184-225-47-212.int.cloud.online.net                   1.964ms
<karmadura>  6:  a9k2-49-infra-dc2.dc3.poneytelecom.eu                 2.080ms
<karmadura>  7:  lag-110.ear3.Paris1.Level3.net                        2.690ms
<karmadura>  8:  ae-130-3516.edge6.London1.Level3.net                  9.910ms asymm 12
<karmadura>  9:  SOURCE-MANA.edge6.London1.Level3.net                  9.914ms asymm 12
<karmadura> 10:  makara.canonical.com                                  9.568ms asymm 11
<karmadura> 11:  no reply
<karmadura> 12:  no reply
<karmadura> 13:  no reply
<karmadura> 14:  no reply
<karmadura> 15:  no reply
<karmadura> From servers I have on other locations that work fine, but this one hosted at scaleway, seems like it's blocked or something.
<karmadura> LOL nevermind,  firewall issue fixed.
<cjwatson> alterjsive: I think that's more or less an unanswerable question because methodologies vary so much.  Better to work out what properties you require and compare them to the usage docs on help.launchpad.net
<SXX> Hello everyone.
<SXX> I trying to delete bzr repository or repice depend on it and all I get is Timeout error.
<SXX> Guess it's happen for last half of hour.
<SXX> And yeah I've been able to remove recipe I just created on my own account, but not on team: https://launchpad.net/vcmi
<SXX> We just started to use git submodules and our PPA builds fail since.
<SXX> And I can't manage to create working recipe for git while old bzr repository exists.
<prasad> Hi all, I am trying to login to launchpad.net. It is giving an error saying 'OpenID Provider Is Unavailable at This Time'.
<prasad> Anybody already facing this error?
<SXX> prasad: my i had another issue with launchpad just now and it's resolved after 30 minutes
<SXX> there good chance they just changing something under the hood.
<SXX> Yeah I finally managed to replace broken bzr repository with git. :-)
<acheronuk> somedatacentre/cloud downtime if the chatter in the canonical sysadmin channel is relevent
<SXX> acheronuk: thanks!
<acheronuk> www.ubuntu.com
<acheronuk> 503 Service Unavailable
<acheronuk> No server is available to handle this request.
<acheronuk> not good!
<prasad> oh!
<prasad> I hope they fix it soon.
<prasad> Launchpad.net is unusable for me till then.
<SXX> - fatal: unable to access 'https://git.launchpad.net/vcmi/': Operation timed out after 0 milliseconds with 0 out of 0 bytes received
<SXX> yeah something seems wrong
<SXX> since it does open for me, but build system fail with that error.
<wgrant> We're on the way back
<wgrant> Just some VERY inconveniently placed hardware failures
<wgrant> Will keep you updated
<acheronuk> ty
<SXX> Thanks
<SXX> I need an advice: Version older than that in the archive. 0.99-0~201709080043~ubuntu14.04.1 <= 0.99+git20170719.4750~ubuntu14.04.1
<SXX> It's obviously used some imported revision from bzr before
<SXX> Is it even possible to build from git repository with submodules on Launchpad?
#launchpad 2018-09-03
<JanC> can Launchpad work with upstream bugs in GitLab now?
<cjwatson> JanC: no, open bug which needs non-trivial development work
<acheronuk> issue with non x86 builders? seems to be mostly 'cleaning'
<cjwatson> There was some trouble with a scalingstack node earlier.  Let's see if they'll come back
<cjwatson> well, that did something at least
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Should all be back now.  Thanks for the note.
#launchpad 2018-09-04
<pieq> Hello! I was trying to use the staging Launchpad instance to test something, but it looks like it's offline. Is it normal?
<pieq> wgrant, ^ ?
<wgrant> pieq: something must have gone wrong with the update over the weekend. I'm afk atm but will fix it when I'm back
<pieq> wgrant, no worries, no hurries :) Thanks for the feedback!
<pieq> Still no love for staging launchpad? :)
<wgrant> pieq: Looks like it'll be at least 24 hours. The DB takes a while to restore.
<wgrant> pieq: Can you use qastaging instead?
<pieq> wgrant, I'm testing a script that publishes things on launchpad, and to test on the staging instance I use `$ APPORT_STAGING=1 my-script`. Is it possible to use qastaging the same way?
<wgrant> pieq: Published what sort of things?
<pieq> bug reports
<wgrant> pieq: That will work fine on qastaging, but I don't know if apport has a built-in environment variable for it.
<wgrant>  - launchpad.py: Change $APPORT_STAGING to $APPORT_LAUNCHPAD_INSTANCE, so that
<wgrant> So APPORT_LAUNCHPAD_INSTANCE=qastaging will probably work
<pieq> wgrant, I will check if this works, thanks!
<pieq> wgrant, hm... but in my script I use launchpadlib's EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT (for production instance) or STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT (for staging). I don't see another option for QA staging
<wgrant> pieq: You can just use 'production', 'staging' or 'qastaging' in place of those constants, usually.
<wgrant> (edge hasn't been a thing for about six years)
<pieq> wgrant, EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT = 'https://api.edge.launchpad.net/'
<pieq> STAGING_SERVICE_ROOT = 'https://api.staging.launchpad.net/'
<pieq> wgrant, so for production I should just use 'https://api.launchpad.net/' and for qastaging 'https://api.qastaging.launchpad.net/'?
<wgrant> pieq: That's right, but with a post-2011ish launchpadlib you can usually just use the name rather than the full URL.
<wgrant> 'production', 'staging' or 'qastaging'
<pieq> wgrant, oh great
<pieq> let me travel in time, back to 2018 then! :D
<wgrant> A good plan
#launchpad 2018-09-06
<mobile_c_> does anyone know anything about the BA2 instruction set
<mobile_c_> or msp430
<brainwash> why does a bug report marked as 'incomplete' not show the timer? bug 642004
<ubot5> bug 642004 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "inconsistent font settings across all applications" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642004
<cjwatson> Hm, possibly a bug.  There are two subtly-different Incomplete statuses internally (depending on whether there's been a response) and Bug.permits_expiration only seems to check one of them
<cjwatson> (I'm not certain; this is partially guesswork)
<brainwash> cjwatson: okay. I could just simply close the report, but maybe it can be somehow fixed to show the timer.
<brainwash> without the timer it won't autoclose
<cjwatson> I think it in fact has the timer but isn't telling you about it.
<cjwatson> Not completely certain, as I say - this is just from code inspection.
<cjwatson> The script that looks for expirable bug tasks doesn't go through the bit of code that I think may be buggy.
<cjwatson> Do file a bug about this as otherwise we'll certainly forget.
#launchpad 2018-09-07
<Saviq> cjwatson: hey, is there no way to select a channel for snapcraft/snapd when manually requesting a build? seems the setting for automatic builds doesn't stick?
<cjwatson> Saviq: there's an optional parameter for it in the webservice API; but how do you mean, "doesn't stick"?
<cjwatson> do you have an example?
<Saviq> cjwatson: when I set a channel and built through https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/+snap/subsurface-edge/+request-builds
<Saviq> it still used apt
<Saviq> so I thought that setting doesn't apply to manual requests?
<cjwatson> Saviq: Hm, yes, there's a bug there, please report
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> cjwatson: bug #1791265
<ubot5> bug 1791265 in Launchpad itself "Manual snap builds don't respect options for automatic builds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791265
<Saviq> as it really applies to all the options for automatic builds
<cjwatson> Lies
<Saviq> well, some options :P
<cjwatson> It's only channels that's not copied
<Saviq> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/+snap/mir-kiosk-edge
<Saviq> it has a PPA set up
<Saviq> and in https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/+snap/mir-kiosk-edge/+request-builds
<cjwatson> Oh, hmm
<cjwatson> OK, I retract that :)
<Saviq> it defaults back to no PPA
<cjwatson> Yeah, I think I had some reason for that at the time but it doesn't really make sense
<Saviq> TBH those should be "defaults" in the snap edit page, and not specific to automatic builds
<Saviq> IMO
<cjwatson> Well, it would be annoying to change the DB schema now, but we can certainly have those columns provide defaults for manual builds too
<Saviq> as now there's no way to pre-set those options for a snap that's only ever built manually
<Saviq> yeah I think it's just a case of how it's presented in the UI
<Saviq> as if you disable automatic builds, you currently lose access to those altogether
<cjwatson> I think that should be a separate bug
<Saviq> ok doing
<cjwatson> thanks
<Saviq> bug #1791269 then
<ubot5> bug 1791269 in Launchpad itself "Options for automatic builds could be defaults for all builds in a snap" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791269
<cjwatson> thanks
<Saviq> and a bonus one: #1791272
<Saviq> bug #1791272
<ubot5> bug 1791272 in Launchpad itself "Manual snap builds could use a target channel override" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1791272
#launchpad 2020-09-01
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs78/78.2.0-1~fakesync1/+build/19901851 <- this seems like it might be interesting to you, since the bos02 problems were resolved
<Laney> no pappacena it seems
 * tomwardill pokes
<pappacena> Laney, sorry I'lve missed your message. Is this build failing? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozjs78/78.2.0-1~fakesync1/+build/19901851
<Laney> Looks like someone retried it :/
<Laney> pappacena: It failed without log, I thought that might be interesting for you to look into
<Laney> but I'm not sure if you can do that now it's been retried (maybe you can)
<pappacena> It seems to have failed with logs this time
<RikMills> internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<Laney> yes
<Laney> that's fine, I can handle a failure which has a log
<Laney> ones without, well, :)
<pappacena> :)
<Laney> right, I'll ping if I see it happening again
 * Laney shakes a fist at the mystery retrier
